# New Galaxy Avant G386T & G386T1 - We have root and recovery



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## allroy1975 (Aug 12, 2014)

I picked one up for my daughter without much thought. I can't imagine buying a phone that doesn't have expandable storage or replacabe battery. She's really happy with it, coming from a hand-me-down iPhone 4and has already  had fun laughing at small iPhone screens with me. 

It's got  a good enough proc and memory to run touchwiz I guess, but I'd LOVE to run some AOSP on the for her so she can see what android is really about. 

So far I'm excited and happy I bought her this phone and would love to see it get some attention on xda.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 12, 2014)

Just ordered a few mins ago, I'm on tmo prepaid so no discount.. How ever ordered it threw best buy for 200 and tax, compared to prepaid site which is 256 not including tax.., I'm coming from a lg optimus l9 (which I'm gonna sell and recoup some of the cost)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## github (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't have this phone, but I am interested in it. If we can get a small developer community around this, that would be even better... at least get us root (I wonder if it's too new/been patched for TowelRoot to work?)

I posted a request for a forum to be created here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54777893&postcount=15177


----------



## thomasraz (Aug 12, 2014)

I ordered one today and I'm also interested in a developer community around this device.

I'm a Linux user/coder myself, but still a little behind the curve on Android.  I'll certainly be trying the known root hacks for similar Samsung devices as soon as I get mine.


----------



## hiryusama (Aug 12, 2014)

So glad this phone is finally getting some attention. I switched from my galaxy s2 skyrocket to this one. Although it runs touchwiz its pretty stable with rare hiccups. Its a speedy slick phone. The only drawbacks so far for me have been the camera, 5mp is too low for a new phone. Skyrocket had 8mp. And the screen. Coming from a super amoled to this one the colors are kinda washed out and the white looks kind of blueish. Aside from that root on this phone will get rid of all the bloat and samsung crap and speed it up nicely. So far so good. Must note that this phone is lacking some pretty basic stuff like auto brightness, a dedicated button to turn off data on notification bar, multi window support, the volume is low.  On the other hand the  minimized call screen widget that appears when pressing home button during a call is a jice addition, along with the ability to quick reply messages similar to how AOSP does it. Hope we get root soon!


----------



## babyboy8100 (Aug 13, 2014)

allroy1975 said:


> I picked one up for my daughter without much thought. I can't imagine buying a phone that doesn't have expandable storage or replacabe battery. She's really happy with it, coming from a hand-me-down iPhone 4and has already  had fun laughing at small iPhone screens with me.
> 
> It's got  a good enough proc and memory to run touchwiz I guess, but I'd LOVE to run some AOSP on the for her so she can see what android is really about.
> 
> So far I'm excited and happy I bought her this phone and would love to see it get some attention on xda.

Click to collapse




  I did the same. I bought it for my son he loves it i had bought the Galaxy Light for him unfortunately 4gb of internal storage is not enough. The problem he had was even with an external 32gb not all the apps can be moved but with the Galaxy Avant  has enought space and is big enough for him to enjoy so he is happy so am i. btw you can install the Google launcher from the store makes it alittle better with Google now everywhere.


----------



## spaniolo (Aug 13, 2014)

hiryusama said:


> So glad this phone is finally getting some attention. I switched from my galaxy s2 skyrocket to this one. Although it runs touchwiz its pretty stable with rare hiccups. Its a speedy slick phone. The only drawbacks so far for me have been the camera, 5mp is too low for a new phone. Skyrocket had 8mp. And the screen. Coming from a super amoled to this one the colors are kinda washed out and the white looks kind of blueish. Aside from that root on this phone will get rid of all the bloat and samsung crap and speed it up nicely. So far so good. Must note that this phone is lacking some pretty basic stuff like auto brightness, a dedicated button to turn off data on notification bar, multi window support, the volume is low.  On the other hand the  minimized call screen widget that appears when pressing home button during a call is a jice addition, along with the ability to quick reply messages similar to how AOSP does it. Hope we get root soon!

Click to collapse



I am also a big fan of the Galaxy S2 from T mobile, awesome custom Roms I have enjoyed that phone until the sim card reader gave up, but I felt it needed a bit more Ram... 
About the camera on the Avant, we cannot expect a top end camera in a super budget phone that already has other great specs and quite honestly, after I took a few pics with the camera already and I have nothing to complain; sure not as great as the higher end phones but the pics I took today at a restaurant of my girlfriend with the beauty face mode came out perfect!!  I got tons of likes in Facebook. 

The screen...  it is not as bright and over exposed as the AMOLED ones but... I put it side by side with the galaxy S5 at T-mobile store, opened the exact same web page.. and it blew my mind the fact that the background on this phone's screen had a nicer white/ blue tone rather than the yellowish tone of the S5 and there was a difference in detail but not that huge...

 Today I have been all day under the sun in Houston and I was amazed that I had no problem seeing the screen when set at almost full brightness and... the battery... after 22 hours with still 34% left... not bad at all.

So... back to the topic, for me this is like a Galaxy S2 minus camera and screen but with more Ram (1.5 Gb) and more processor Power (quadcore 400 snapdragon 1.2 Ghz), 16 Gb internal memory and up to 64 gb with micro SD, Kit Kat 4.4.2,  great size for one hand use, super light; once they get some great roms for this phone optimizing battery, processor and Ram, this phone will be a beast and at the best price in the market!!  $216 dollars it is a steal. So this should be candy for the developers to create all kinds of awesome Roms.

I don't think you can expect more for the money... the perfect back up phone if you have a higher end phone as well... Let's hope more people get excited about The Avant...


----------



## jmunjr (Aug 14, 2014)

I just got mine for $120 in the summer special as well. I almost got the LG L90 for $48!!! but its screen has poor viewing angles though it can be rooted now. The Avant is mostly equal to the L90 except a slight smaller screen(4.5 vs 4.7) but the same resolution and the Avant has more memory, internal storage and not only supports LTE but it appears the new 700Mhz LTE spectrum which means even more coverage than most other T-Mobile phones.

I only tested it out in store but plan to open it up tonight and give it a go...

I too want to see this thing at least rooted in the near future.


----------



## crematorio (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone unlocked this phone yet without using the unlock app?


----------



## kalani91 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm looking to buy those phone for my 13 year old brother .. He currently has an iphone 5c but wants an android phone when I switch him to tmobile


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 15, 2014)

anybody try towl root?, what happened if ya did?, I would try but my phone is about to die and im trying to charge it right lol, also anyone know what the software update includes.. Im not gonna apply it till I know


----------



## spaniolo (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are still paying for the phone via extended payments t he only option to unlock is temporary. I believe once you paid off t he phone you may have permanent unlocking.


----------



## newappz (Aug 15, 2014)

Towelroot V3: " This device isn't currently supported" 
 PS. Even then phone is payed off, only temporary unlock is possible (30 days) ?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 16, 2014)

newappz said:


> Towelroot V3: " This device isn't currently supported"
> PS. Even then phone is payed off, only temporary unlock is possible (30 days) ?

Click to collapse



dang.. go figure, might be able to reconfigure it though... ill have to look into it..


----------



## Planterz (Aug 16, 2014)

The Avant is the replacement for the Galaxy Light T399. I got the Light shortly after switching to T-Mobile from Verizon and needed something cheap but decent to tide me over until I could get a "real" phone (which, at that time, was going to be a OnePlus One, but not anymore). My feelings on the Light are very mixed. In some ways it performs very well. I get a screaming LTE signal at home (not as good at work, but far better than I did with VZW). I like the small size in the pocket but hate the small screen when using it. It does well on benchmarks, but in real use feels like it's just a bit underpowered, and has some severe lag at times.

The Avant seems to address most ofl the qualms I have with the Light. Bigger screen (but not a huge phone), more internal storage, FM radio. I always felt like the Light could use just a wee bit more RAM to run TouchWiz, and the Avant has that extra RAM. Almost everything about the Avant makes me wish it was available in March when I switched. Then again, I only paid $120 for my Light.

The rear camera on these 2 phones is the same, and I think the 5mp camera takes pretty decent pictures for what it is. Up close it takes great pictures. But farther away, it sufferers simply because of the lack of pixels. Perfectly useable for pics of friends or things to upload to Facebook, but obviously not great for scenic vistas or stuff in the distance. The 2mp front facing camera is obviously an upgrade over the .3mp of the Light, but I never cared about the FF camera.

I do find it curious that it not only supports T-Mobile's band 4 (which AT&T also uses), but also AT&T's bands 1, 2, and 5. Probably the same reason they released that unlocker app, but what that reason actually is, I have no idea.

Although I'm not in the market for this phone (I have a Nexus 4 now), I'm still very interested in it, at the least for recommending to others. On a payment plan, it's the best budget choice phone T-Mobile has. The Galaxy Light and the LG L90 can be had for $100 right now. The Light has LTE, but it's dinky. The L90 is bigger, but limited to HSPA+ 21.1Mb/s speeds. There's the Alcatel Onetouch Fierce, but you don't want that POS. Above that, you're looking at flagships or refurbs for a few hundred bucks more. The only thing in between that's new is the Avant or the Lumia 521 or 635, but who the hell wants a Windows Phone?

Off contract, the obvious alternate choices are the Moto G LTE from wherever or a Nexus 4 off eBay. The Nexus 4 is without a doubt the best spec'd hardware-wise, especially if you're willing to hack it for LTE and play around with custom ROMs and kernels, and can live with 8/16gb storage. Between the Avant and the Moto G LTE, it's a complete toss-up for me. The Moto G has the better screen, but the Avant has a removable battery. I don't consider the extra .5gb RAM an advantage for the Avant since TouchWiz needs it to compete with the minimal needs of the nearly-stock Android on the Moto G. The Avant can support a 64gb microSD card, whereas the Moto G can only take a 32gb (unless you format it to FAT32 and are OK with not having files over 4gb).

BTW, where are people seeing that this phone has a Snapdragon 400? I can't find actual confirmation of the processor _anywhere_. Both T-Mobile and Samsungs pages on this phone simply list it as a quad-core 1.2GHz. CPU-Z only lists it as quad core ARM Cortex-A7 at 300MHz - 1.19GHz (link).

Hopefully, especially being usable on AT&T's network, this'll become a popular low-mid end phone and will receive more development attention that the Galaxy Light has.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 16, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The Avant is the replacement for the Galaxy Light T399. I got the Light shortly after switching to T-Mobile from Verizon and needed something cheap but decent to tide me over until I could get a "real" phone (which, at that time, was going to be a OnePlus One, but not anymore). My feelings on the Light are very mixed. In some ways it performs very well. I get a screaming LTE signal at home (not as good at work, but far better than I did with VZW). I like the small size in the pocket but hate the small screen when using it. It does well on benchmarks, but in real use feels like it's just a bit underpowered, and has some severe lag at times.
> 
> The Avant seems to address most ofl the qualms I have with the Light. Bigger screen (but not a huge phone), more internal storage, FM radio. I always felt like the Light could use just a wee bit more RAM to run TouchWiz, and the Avant has that extra RAM. Almost everything about the Avant makes me wish it was available in March when I switched. Then again, I only paid $120 for my Light.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




the samsung avant doesnt have FM radio do not go by the sites.. I have it right now and there is no FM radio app.., this phone also supports the upcoming band 12.. , this phone is fast ive had it for 3 days now and it runs everything like butter even touchwiz, under system on cpu-z the app is saying its system board is a msm8226 which is qualcomm snapdragon 400

ill post a pic here in a min


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 16, 2014)

Here we go

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 16, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> the samsung avant doesnt have FM radio do not go by the sites.. I have it right now and there is no FM radio app.., this phone also supports the upcoming band 12.. , this phone is fast ive had it for 3 days now and it runs everything like butter even touchwiz, under system on cpu-z the app is saying its system board is a msm8226 which is qualcomm snapdragon 400

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks. I've been wondering this since it came out. It strikes me as odd that they wouldn't advertize that it sports the SD400/Adreno 305. Bummer about the FM radio though.

How about an Antutu score?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 16, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Cobra11Murderer said:
> 
> 
> > the samsung avant doesnt have FM radio do not go by the sites.. I have it right now and there is no FM radio app.., this phone also supports the upcoming band 12.. , this phone is fast ive had it for 3 days now and it runs everything like butter even touchwiz, under system on cpu-z the app is saying its system board is a msm8226 which is qualcomm snapdragon 400/QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm not even getting 17000 now.. lol guess greenify is affecting it.. but these are 3 tests I did.. the top one is actually the last one I did and got a message and phone call at the same time so I guess that dropped it down.. there's a YouTube video of this phone and the guy gets 17000 or so

heres the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlLdac8RMEo

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scooty809 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Avant Antutu*

I really like this phone.  I have the Avant, Galaxy Light and an S4.  I will most likely never own a flagship phone again, as both the Light and the Avant are very capable.  The specs for the Galaxy Light and the Avant are very similar, just the Avant has a larger screen and better resolution. Antutu benchmarks are the same. The Avant scored 17,348 and Light was 17,321.  Is it worth saving the $110US, as the Avant is $219 and the Light is $99? That I cannot answer because they both work in basically the same manner.  The Avant does have additional LTE channels.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 18, 2014)

The avant also has 512mb more ram, and 16gb of storage vs 8 with the light but still cool

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 18, 2014)

scooty809 said:


> Is it worth saving the $110US, as the Avant is $219 and the Light is $99? That I cannot answer because they both work in basically the same manner.

Click to collapse



Hard to say, but the Light brand new for $100 is a freaking bargain. Phones with LTE at that price aren't exactly plentiful. It's worth picking up as a back-up device, or even as just a media player. Stick a 64GB microSD card in there for $35, and you've got one heck of an .mp3 player for way, way less than an iPod touch.

BTW, here's a tip. The Samsung Milk music streaming app works on ALL Samsung devices (even though it's supposed to only be for their flaghships). Sideload it (you can find the .apk by googling it), and it should work just fine on the Avant. You're still limited to 6 skips, but you get ad-free music. At work, I use PdaNet+ to Blutooth tether my Nexus 4 (which has my SIM) to my Galaxy Light, and use the Milk player on my Light for my music. I have to use the Fake Wifi Connection Xposed module to trick Milk into thinking it's connected via wi-fi (the Chocolate Milk Xposed module didn't work on my Nexus 4).

If you just use Milk on your Light or Avant (or whatever Samsung device), the best thing about all this is T-Mobile doesn't count music streaming against your data allotment if you're not on an Unlimited plan. This also works for  Pandora, iHeartRadio, iTunes Radio, Rhapsody, Spotify, and Slacker as well. If you use PdaNet+ over Bluetooth like I do, it's within a VPN, so they don't know what you're doing and it doesn't count against your tethering allotment. If you don't have unlimited data, doing what I do might not be a good idea, since if they don't know you're streaming music, it might count against your regular data - I don't know.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 18, 2014)

True the light at that price or less is good, not putting it down, I bought the avant cause I'm on prepaid and wanted something pretty high up the latter.. this fit the bill perfectly

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Influxvisions (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought my parents two of these, but I need to root them to get free hotspot since they don't have internet at home. I guess it will come eventually.

LG G3


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 18, 2014)

It will just gotta give time.. should of known Sammy do this right off the bat, but it's cool roots come all the time unlike the iPhone lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jmunjr (Aug 19, 2014)

One of the reasons I got the Avant is the replaceable battery. Unfortunately I cannot find a battery to buy as an extra. Anyone have a source? Is there another phone that uses the same battery?


----------



## Influxvisions (Aug 19, 2014)

jmunjr said:


> One of the reasons I got the Avant is the replaceable battery. Unfortunately I cannot find a battery to buy as an extra. Anyone have a source? Is there another phone that uses the same battery?

Click to collapse



Not sure, but you can use a power bank in the meanwhile. [emoji106] 

LG G3


----------



## jmunjr (Aug 20, 2014)

Influxvisions said:


> Not sure, but you can use a power bank in the meanwhile. [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Thanks but that's not close to the same for me. Access to a power outlet isn't an issue for me. Being able to charge my battery in under a minute is a necessity, and swapping batteries accomplished that, then the old one goes in a separate charger to be ready for the next swap. I'm sure you get that though.

I don't even have a power bank because I've never needed one.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 20, 2014)

jmunjr said:


> Thanks but that's not close to the same for me. Access to a power outlet isn't an issue for me. Being able to charge my battery in under a minute is a necessity, and swapping batteries accomplished that, then the old one goes in a separate charger to be ready for the next swap. I'm sure you get that though.
> 
> I don't even have a power bank because I've never needed one.

Click to collapse




im sure there will be some soon.. ive went ahead and installed qualcomms app batteryguru and its helping, along with greenify.., and powersaver lol


----------



## Planterz (Aug 20, 2014)

jmunjr said:


> One of the reasons I got the Avant is the replaceable battery. Unfortunately I cannot find a battery to buy as an extra. Anyone have a source? Is there another phone that uses the same battery?

Click to collapse



The battery should have a model/part number on it, you could try searching for that. It took several months for OEM batteries to become available for the Galaxy Light, so you might be in for a bit of a wait.

The Galaxy S3 uses a 2100mAh battery as well. Possibly you lucked out and they're just using the same battery for the Avant.


----------



## AntiSyrum (Aug 21, 2014)

Loving this phone. Great phone with a great price tag. Imma hold on to this till the s6 comes out although I've been eyeballing the LG g3


----------



## idtheftvictim (Aug 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried to root with towelroot? 

Didn't see anyone say they have....

I should have my hands on this by the end of the week and will try to get it rooted, will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Influxvisions (Aug 21, 2014)

idtheftvictim said:


> Has anyone tried to root with towelroot?
> 
> Didn't see anyone say they have....
> 
> I should have my hands on this by the end of the week and will try to get it rooted, will let you know the outcome.

Click to collapse



Yes I did, is a not go [emoji21] 

LG G3


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 21, 2014)

idtheftvictim said:


> Has anyone tried to root with towelroot?
> 
> Didn't see anyone say they have....
> 
> I should have my hands on this by the end of the week and will try to get it rooted, will let you know the outcome.

Click to collapse



we already tried it doenst work


----------



## Xdogg (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello Fellow Galaxy Avant owners!!! I recently picked one of these up for my son while we were upgrading my wifes phone to the galaxy S5.  The Avant is Quit an impressive little phone for the price!!!

I was also  trying to root the device with towel root to no avail as others have mentioned.  I want to remove all of the Tmobile bloatware so my son doesn't accidentally subscribe to something that he isn't aware of. (some of the apps will auto-subscribe just by opening).

I have downloaded the stock firmware and extracted the necessary files to submit to the guys at the Team Win Recovery Project  (TWRP) and as soon as i get a working recovery from them, i will attempt to root via recovery and let you all know how it went.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 22, 2014)

Xdogg said:


> I was also  trying to root the device with towel root to no avail as others have mentioned.  I want to remove all of the Tmobile bloatware so my son doesn't accidentally subscribe to something that he isn't aware of. (some of the apps will auto-subscribe just by opening)..

Click to collapse



In the meantime you should still be able to disable them. They won't show up in the app drawer, and they won't show up in Play or Samsung's app store (whatever it's called) for updates.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 23, 2014)

Agreed and if u want them back just search for it in the playstore

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Johnny M. (Aug 26, 2014)

*Samsung Avant $120*

I picked up the Avant at the T-mobile Store in the Mall for $120. they are having a summer sale also, they gave me a "loyal customer" discount.
Has anyone obtained root acces yet?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## neto1012 (Aug 28, 2014)

Not yet , still searching and waiting

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## spaniolo (Aug 28, 2014)

Patient ly waiting...


----------



## whouwit510 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey everybody what a good affordable Samsung phone can't wait for root so we can see what it do


----------



## PaulaTheKoala (Aug 31, 2014)

This phone is great so far, hoping for root soon. For anyone looking for a phone case, I managed to find one on amazon after changing sorting options to show recently added. 

http: //www. amazon . com/dp/B00N5TLN8Q/

Due to this being my first post, I had to add spaces to the URL.


----------



## spaniolo (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow... some phone calls, a lot of Facebook and tapatalk.. and some browsing... and so far two full days in one charge!!!!


----------



## Planterz (Aug 31, 2014)

PaulaTheKoala said:


> This phone is great so far, hoping for root soon. For anyone looking for a phone case, I managed to find one on amazon after changing sorting options to show recently added.
> 
> http: //www. amazon . com/dp/B00N5TLN8Q/
> 
> Due to this being my first post, I had to add spaces to the URL.

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N5TLN8Q/

There's a Bodyglove case on eBay, as well as some TPU cases. $23 for a silicone case (the Bodyglove) is really expensive. I've kept my Galaxy Light in a $3.86 TPU case for months, after trying several other cases. Ironic that the cheapest case is the best (IMO).


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Aug 31, 2014)

Only bad thing I've found on cheap cases is the smell of rubber, or other things stay strong for a while.. for some people it bothers them.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> The battery should have a model/part number on it, you could try searching for that. It took several months for OEM batteries to become available for the Galaxy Light, so you might be in for a bit of a wait.
> 
> The Galaxy S3 uses a 2100mAh battery as well. Possibly you lucked out and they're just using the same battery for the Avant.

Click to collapse



Won't work got a att s3 here and I tried to see if it would but the s3 battery is actually a bit longer than the avant and cause of that it will not fit or work

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PaulaTheKoala (Aug 31, 2014)

Planterz said:


> There's a Bodyglove case on eBay, as well as some TPU cases. $23 for a silicone case (the Bodyglove) is really expensive. I've kept my Galaxy Light in a $3.86 TPU case for months, after trying several other cases. Ironic that the cheapest case is the best (IMO).

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, I myself go for cheap cases, no point in buying a poorly made $20 case when a good $5-10 case.

I didn't know that there were any on eBay, I generally stay away from eBay due to problems I've had with them in the past and all of the stories I've heard about scams on there. :/


----------



## clu1688 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't write a lot reviews, but this one, Avant is very deserving a good review.

I have got this unit for 5 days now, including 3 days in Toronto Canada under Roger's roaming (3G shown on screen).

Overall fantastic phone. I never really liked iPhones (I do have and use iPhone 4S now), but I have to say all the Android phones I had always had some kind of lagging, maybe because I never used high end android phones. Optimus S (Sprint), Moto Admiral (Sprint), then switched to TMO, Blaze, Light, GS3, LG F6. Then this Avant. I have rooted Optimus S, Blaze,  GS3, F6, not with this Avant yet, maybe no need.,

I deliberately did quick test to see how laggy this Avant is, to my surprise it has no lag AT ALL. I can open an app, Home, open another app, Home, open 7 or 8 apps in rapid succession, and quickly swipe home screens and switching between home screens and App launch screens, left and right rapidly, NO LAG AT ALL. This is most satisfying experience I have ever had on android phone, ever!

This is way cool! I paid $96 to TMO under their retention program (Aug 2014), additionally I paid $24 for Light and $24 for L90, and $240 for two GS4. I have not received GS4 yet, but hehe maybe I could cancel the GS4 order, or not 

Again first thing I did was to disable tons of apps. I am no expert, so would appreciate if someone more experienced can share which apps I can further disable.

At this moment I am a happy camper. Samsung, you did good this time, finally. (GS3 was decent, but a bit large for single hand operation). Avant being mid size, perfect!

Battery lasts long. Camera is average, but I keep a Canon G15 in backpack all the time 

In Canada it latches on Roger's 3G, pretty stable, no 4G. Quite usable. I used Maps for traffic all the time, web browsing, social apps, all good.

Thank you this forum to allow me to share!


----------



## spaniolo (Sep 3, 2014)

@clu1688  can you share which apps you disabled to speed up the phone?


----------



## clu1688 (Sep 3, 2014)

spaniolo said:


> @clu1688  can you share which apps you disabled to speed up the phone?

Click to collapse



I use CleanMaster to disable apps. So far I have disabled following apps:

T-Mobile Name ID
S Voice
Mobile Print Svc CUPS
Samsung Sans
Samsung Print Servic
Travel wallpaper
Phase beam
Google Play movies &
T Mobile TV
CoolEUKor
Samsung Galaxy App store
Flipboard
Samsung Apps
EpsonPrintService
Google+
Goolge Play newsstand
ChocEUKor
RoseEUKor
Dropbox (I use Drive only)
HP Print Service Plugin
Samsung Galaxy
Google Play Music (I use stock music only)
Bubbles
Lookout Security
Adapt Sound
Google Play Books
Hangouts
ChatOn
Clock (digit)
Samsung account
Basic daydream
Play Games
Dual clock (digital)
BlurbCheckout
Chrome (I use stock browser)
T-Mobile My Account (I have grandfather unlimited everything -$20)

Nothing spectacular, would hope someone more experienced to share, or better provide root and detoxed ROM.


----------



## curro9 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Thanks for the inputs (plus a question)*

Thanks to clu1688 and company for your inputs/suggestions. My Avant is on its way to replace my aging HTC G2 running 2.3.4!

Does anybody have any experience (good/bad) using a microSD card with this phone? I have read plenty of issues with the SanDisk card(s) and also other brands on other Samsung phones so I was considering maybe the Samsung EVO (around $40 for 64 GB). Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got this phone today. Was very surprised there wasn't already development for this. First phone I've ever gotten that didn't. Hope we can root it soon. Until then I'll be flashing away on my evo lte for shiggles I guess. Am loving the avant though so far. Didn't want to leave HTC but for the price and specs I couldn't pass it up. Also, Sprint just plain sucked. 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Computz (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got one of these today and I'm quite pleased. The higher end phones are nice but right now I need to be watching the budget. I got mine for a promo of  $120 and that sealed the deal.


----------



## AntiSyrum (Sep 4, 2014)

So I see that no one is going to work on this phone maybe because all of the high end phones launching so quickly. What would it take to actually root the phone.anyone know a dev that would discuss the routing process


----------



## Planterz (Sep 4, 2014)

AntiSyrum said:


> So I see that no one is going to work on this phone maybe because all of the high end phones launching so quickly. What would it take to actually root the phone.anyone know a dev that would discuss the routing process

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Light, which the Avant is replacing, took 4 and a half months after being released to receive root, and it was another few months before TWRP was ported allowing us to root by pusing the SuperSU binaries. A few months later, we have a debloated/tweaked stock ROM, and hopefully soon we'll have Cyanogenmod. It has been nearly a year since this phone was released, and that's where we're at with the Galaxy Light.

As I said before, hopefully the Avant will be a more popular phone than the Light is/was, and receive development love faster. It's been out for 2 months now. I expect it won't be too much longer before a developer picks up an Avant and goes to town on it. I got my Galaxy Light right after root was achieved, for cheap (used) off eBay from a vendor who sold (and still sells) a bunch of used and new ones. Right now you can't find the Avant for cheaper than retail. When you can, that'll probably be when devs get curious about the phone and things will start moving.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 4, 2014)

AntiSyrum said:


> So I see that no one is going to work on this phone maybe because all of the high end phones launching so quickly. What would it take to actually root the phone.anyone know a dev that would discuss the routing process

Click to collapse



If we can get someone to at least get us in the right direction, I'm down to help out however I can. I know my way around pretty well but nowhere close to knowing where to even begin to root this thing. Hopefully someone will take pitty on us and help us out haha. 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## spaniolo (Sep 4, 2014)

I took a shot and wrote a message to Rushing whom has done some amazing TW custom roms for the Galaxy S2 to see if I get him curious about playing with the Avant but unfortunately he is deep in with his new HTC M8.


----------



## redfox1187 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just picked up one of the Avants as well. I just wanted to say I'm interested in root access for the phone too. The bubbly touch noise is driving me nuts, and I can't find any way to change it without root


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 4, 2014)

I was going to get the m8. But on my budget I couldn't see any reason to break the bank for it. And I've had nothing but HTC phone's. I don't care about custom roms for my avant. I just want all the goodies that go along with rooting it. 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Computz (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope root can be achieved for the Avant but I'm concerned about what security measures (if any) that Samsung put on this phone. A lot of other Sansung devices in recent years have a locked and perhaps encrypted boot loader as well as an even nastier security thing called Knox. If this device has a Knox counter flag which can be triggered if any attempt to flash a custom rom or install any firmware recovery like TWRP and that flag is triggered, the warranty is voided and it cannot be reset. At least this is the case on the S5 and some other newer Samsung devices.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 5, 2014)

Computz said:


> I hope root can be achieved for the Avant but I'm concerned about what security measures (if any) that Samsung put on this phone. A lot of other Sansung devices in recent years have a locked and perhaps encrypted boot loader as well as an even nastier security thing called Knox. If this device has a Knox counter flag which can be triggered if any attempt to flash a custom rom or install any firmware recovery like TWRP and that flag is triggered, the warranty is voided and it cannot be reset. At least this is the case on the S5 and some other newer Samsung devices.

Click to collapse



My guess that there's no security on the Avant. You should be able to boot into download mode and see if there's a KNOX counter that can be tripped. The Light doesn't have one. And seeing as how you can download a carrier unlock app for this phone, I'd be surprised if there's anything about the Avant that's locked down too tight.


----------



## Computz (Sep 5, 2014)

I checked out download mode on this phone and noticed it does have a Knox  warranty flag. It does have something called Qualcomm Secureboot which is supposed to not allow such things like a revert to a prior firmware. Not sure if the bootloader is locked. If this phone is like the T-mobile version of the S5, the bootloader is unlocked. However the tamper protection that Samsung puts into their phones makes any customization of the phone touch and go. Seems like more an more manufacturers are copying Apple and Samsung techniques by putting such measures into their devices. Samsung takes it one step further by making the trip flag irreversible one triggered.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 5, 2014)

I can confirm it does have a Knox count in download mode. 
You'd think the root process would be pretty straight forward on this. I don't care if it voids the warranty. We need to try to get this device a real thread and hope some more experienced people will come help out. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## newappz (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah, Avant has Knox, but ROOT is worth it to lose warranty. There is so much bloatware, over 250 system apps witch is a killer for memory, 0.9+GB  is used of 1.32GB. Samsung definitely has been cutting corners on this device. Biggest thing (for me), it is missing auto brightness !!! , also missing IR. And some little annoying things; very left page is magazine instead of Google (luckily you can disable this), Google is moved under hard press button, left soft button is app killer, usually under this button is app settings/menu.  Overall it is good device for this money.... only if can it rooted.


----------



## elmerohueso (Sep 5, 2014)

Computz said:


> Just got one of these today and I'm quite pleased. The higher end phones are nice but right now I need to be watching the budget. I got mine for a promo of  $120 and that sealed the deal.

Click to collapse



Where'd you get it for $120?


----------



## newappz (Sep 5, 2014)

elmerohueso said:


> Where'd you get it for $120?

Click to collapse



Tmobile store. You have to be tmobile good customer, ask them and they will give you for $120+ tax or $5 month.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 6, 2014)

Bummer about KNOX and the Qualcomm Secureboot. That's the same stuff that made the AT&T/Verizon Note3/GS5 so hard to root. If Samsung keeps up with that crap, my Galaxy Light will likely be my only and last Samsung device. Shame, because Samsung is one of the few that still gives us replaceable batteries and SD card slots. Maybe they added the extra security because of the carrier unlock thing they're doing with this phone (which I still don't get the reason for).


----------



## jmunjr (Sep 6, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The battery should have a model/part number on it, you could try searching for that. It took several months for OEM batteries to become available for the Galaxy Light, so you might be in for a bit of a wait.
> 
> The Galaxy S3 uses a 2100mAh battery as well. Possibly you lucked out and they're just using the same battery for the Avant.

Click to collapse



As it turns out the battery model # on the Avant is:

EBL1L7LLA

There aren't any on the market specifically for the Avant though the following model #s are compatible:

EBL1L7LLU
EB-L1H2LLU (Using this one now)

and possibly more. The Avant uses the same battery size as the Galaxy Premier i9260 which I think is a European model. There are a few of them on Ebay and elsewhere and even an extended 4200mah one but no compatible cover yet.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 7, 2014)

i just got 4 avants 2 days ago, too much bloatware, turned off a few things, using google now launcher and google keyboard. always using .90GB/1.3GB idle so trying to get some  RAM and trying to gain some space. Im hoping there is a root for this phone in the furture, its a very great phone handles everything with no lag.


----------



## idtheftvictim (Sep 10, 2014)

Can someone send Chainfire the odin .tar file for this phone(is it available on sammobile.com?) he could probably have it rooted in no time.

I don't have the phone yet...


----------



## newappz (Sep 11, 2014)

idtheftvictim said:


> Can someone send Chainfire the odin .tar file for this phone(is it available on sammobile.com?) he could probably have it rooted in no time.
> 
> I don't have the phone yet...

Click to collapse



Latest FW;http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=33130

Update 9/10/2014: http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-11068


----------



## slamming_sammy1 (Sep 11, 2014)

crematorio said:


> Anyone unlocked this phone yet without using the unlock app?

Click to collapse



I would like to know too.  I didn't even know about this unlock app and went ahead and purchased an unlock code, nowI have no way to enter it to unlock the phone.  darn.  most phones just pop up a screen for you to enter an unlock code on bootup if it's a foreign sim but not this phone.


----------



## clu1688 (Sep 12, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> i just got 4 avants 2 days ago, too much bloatware, turned off a few things, using google now launcher and google keyboard. always using .90GB/1.3GB idle so trying to get some  RAM and trying to gain some space. Im hoping there is a root for this phone in the furture, its a very great phone handles everything with no lag.

Click to collapse



I too was concerned at the beginning, however if you pay attention to active apps shown in Cleanmaster, usually few are active in CPU usage. I used to clear memory manually, but now I just leave it, and the phone doesn't appear to slow down even when memory shows 90% used. 

Maybe we got lucky on Avant. Compared with GS4 4.4.2, I view Avant is better one in battery performance and daily tasks. I do not play games so no comment there. Of course GS4 has much much better camera. Overall in usability, Avant got my vote.


----------



## PaulaTheKoala (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should update or not... Last time I updated an android device root became available for the previous version and I wasn't able to root for a few months..


----------



## Hamsterkill (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone know if this phone really supports LTE Band 12 (700Mhz A-block)? The FCC docs appear to suggest it supports bands 2, 4, 5, and 12, but the official specs on Samsung's site list 1, 2, 4, and 5 and T-Mobile only lists bands 2 and 4 on theirs. Not sure which frequency specs to believe.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 15, 2014)

so i made an insecure boot image and flashed it but since the bootloader is still locked it wont reboot, flashed the stock one and it booted right up. does anybody have any guidance on how to unlock it or where its even stored at? also when in download mode it says "system status: custom" cant remember if it said that before or not. does anybodys say anything different?


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hamsterkill said:


> Anyone know if this phone really supports LTE Band 12 (700Mhz A-block)? The FCC docs appear to suggest it supports bands 2, 4, 5, and 12, but the official specs on Samsung's site list 1, 2, 4, and 5 and T-Mobile only lists bands 2 and 4 on theirs. Not sure which frequency specs to believe.

Click to collapse



Doesn't look like it


----------



## Planterz (Sep 15, 2014)

It's possible that the phone physically supports band 12, since that's the one they've just bought from Verizon and are getting it ready. But it's just not enabled yet in software.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 15, 2014)

Planterz said:


> It's possible that the phone physically supports band 12, since that's the one they've just bought from Verizon and are getting it ready. But it's just not enabled yet in software.

Click to collapse



agreed, i believe it does support it but not fired up till that part of the network is launched.., tmobile has said it does support it (contacted them via twitter,  and tforce via facebook) both said the same thing.. FCC says also.. i bet there will be a update in the future to enable it in the next few months.., just like this last update enabling Volte


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsungavantsuser (Sep 17, 2014)

*mhm*

Hi i just got my avant and i do realy like it but i was hoping someone can tel me if theirs any news on iT getting rooted?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 17, 2014)

samsungavantsuser said:


> Hi i just got my avant and i do realy like it but i was hoping someone can tel me if theirs any news on iT getting rooted?

Click to collapse



Read this thread, and you know as much as anybody else.


----------



## aR3alCoo1Kat (Sep 20, 2014)

I put in a request and Chainfire already posted a file.  
It's located under Odin flashable devices.

autoroot.chainfire.eu

If you guys can, give Chainfire a thanks:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683
Or a donation if you can spare it.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 21, 2014)

Man I'm really scared, this is my main and only phone, is this Odin thing safe? Has anyone tried it yet ? If it works in rooting at installing vipers audio, that's the only reason I do it, and possibly to get a android L CM version instead of waiting months for Samsung to update us if they ever do..

EDIT: the odin root requires a unlocked bootloader, so yeah we are stuck.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah I downloaded it and was about to run it and then saw the bootloader issue. Which is what I was having problems getting around earlier. So yep, still stuck.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 21, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Yeah I downloaded it and was about to run it and then saw the bootloader issue. Which is what I was having problems getting around earlier. So yep, still stuck.

Click to collapse



man this sucks, we need support, or someone talented , this phone is like 2 months old. Honestly my main issue is that i would KILL for android L on this phone. There was an update for this phone that enabled VOLTE, and some small improvements, they dont notify you about it so go check on the software update tab


----------



## thobbs66 (Sep 21, 2014)

I just installed and it worked for me. It asked to disable Knox and I allowed it.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 22, 2014)

thobbs66 said:


> I just installed and it worked for me. It asked to disable Knox and I allowed it.

Click to collapse



Wait what?!? You followed the Odin post,went to the p
Odin website, downloaded the zip and flashed it?on that website it states that if your boot loader is locked that you will most likely brick the phone, you must've got lucky.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 22, 2014)

thobbs66 said:


> I just installed and it worked for me. It asked to disable Knox and I allowed it.

Click to collapse



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## thobbs66 (Sep 22, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.

Click to collapse



Here you go!


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 22, 2014)

thobbs66 said:


> Here you go!

Click to collapse



...wow, so this "If you have locked bootloaders, flashing one of these will probably brick your device - with the exception of Nexus devices" does not mean anything or what? are our bootloaders already unlocked or what the heck. im really close to just doing what you did but it just seems its too easy to be true. Downloaded the file in the uploaded photo, moved to SD/Internal data, flashed and thats it? WHAT. i want to do it badly but if i get bricked im SCREWED, we are currently paying for this phone monthly, if i screw it up, there goes 220 bucks my mom has to pay.


----------



## thobbs66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> ...wow, so this "If you have locked bootloaders, flashing one of these will probably brick your device - with the exception of Nexus devices" does not mean anything or what? are our bootloaders already unlocked or what the heck. im really close to just doing what you did but it just seems its too easy to be true. Downloaded the file in the uploaded photo, moved to SD/Internal data, flashed and thats it? WHAT. i want to do it badly but if i get bricked im SCREWED, we are currently paying for this phone monthly, if i screw it up, there goes 220 bucks my mom has to pay.

Click to collapse



My bootloader was not "locked" and I have owned many Samsung devices and never found one "locked".  My G386T was bought from Best Buy and I use it with my T-Mobile pre-paid account.
You need to follow Chainfire's directions at his web page.  Download the file and extract on a PC and run Odin.  Odin is Samsung software to flash many devices and was leaked many months ago... OH, also there are no guarantees.....


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh so it's a Samsung thing not just a community thing. Cool, well I'm going to take the chance and try it when I get home today, please wish me luck, honestly this is sketchy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 22, 2014)

thobbs66 said:


> My bootloader was not "locked" and I have owned many Samsung devices and never found one "locked".  My G386T was bought from Best Buy and I use it with my T-Mobile pre-paid account.
> You need to follow Chainfire's directions at his web page.  Download the file and extract on a PC and run Odin.  Odin is Samsung software to flash many devices and was leaked many months ago... OH, also there are no guarantees.....

Click to collapse



can you please take a pic of your bootloader screen


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 22, 2014)

oh by the way it wipes all data right?


----------



## thobbs66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> oh by the way it wipes all data right?

Click to collapse



Here is a picture of the device in download mode. (From another device, but the same on my Avant). 

From Chainfire:

Make sure your device is in ODIN download mode (usually you can get there by holding VolDown+Home+Power when the device is turned off), then start the included Odin .exe file, press the PDA button, select the .tar.md5 file, and click Start. You can find more detailed instructions and assistance at XDA.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmm.... well I'm going to have to give this a try now.


----------



## thobbs66 (Sep 22, 2014)

I forgot, no data wipe occurs.


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 22, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Hmm.... well I'm going to have to give this a try now.

Click to collapse



I would be very very careful


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 22, 2014)

No worries. It does indeed work


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 22, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> No worries. It does indeed work

Click to collapse



can you take a pic of the bootloader after the root please....


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 22, 2014)

radiohead7778580 said:


> can you take a pic of the bootloader after the root please....

Click to collapse




Here ya go


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 22, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Here ya go

Click to collapse



Great thanks... also what build are you on ANHA or ANG6?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 23, 2014)

ANG6


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> ANG6

Click to collapse



Thanks... Curious to see if anyone rooted on the ANHA


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

when itry  to get into odin mode using the power up home and power, i get booting to recovery and it bots to recovery, where i can reboot, flash and reset phone and stuff


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> ANG6

Click to collapse



Look at my kernel date and the SE for android status, you haven't updated the phone for the volte 

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 23, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> when itry  to get into odin mode using the power up home and power, i get booting to recovery and it bots to recovery, where i can reboot, flash and reset phone and stuff

Click to collapse



its Volume down+home+power


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 23, 2014)

No I haven't. It wouldn't let me since I tried flashing an insecure boot.img. 
My boot loader has said custom ever since and wouldn't let me take an ota.


----------



## radiohead7778580 (Sep 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> No I haven't. It wouldn't let me since I tried flashing an insecure boot.img.
> My boot loader has said custom ever since and wouldn't let me take an ota.

Click to collapse



have you tried to manually flash it?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 23, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> when itry  to get into odin mode using the power up home and power, i get booting to recovery and it bots to recovery, where i can reboot, flash and reset phone and stuff

Click to collapse





Vol. Down , power, and home. Not vol. Up.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

Just flashed and worked like a charm! KNOX tripped and SU is installed, did you say yes to SU request to disable KNOX popups?


----------



## spaniolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome... anyone installed custom recovery yet?


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

No, no recovery has been made for this phone off my knowledge so far. Also a sad.. Can't update OTA, but that's OK I guess unless you have kies.

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## spaniolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, so this root works on the latest firmware as well. ANHA cool. Thanks official_rainbow_Dash


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

spaniolo said:


> Ok, so this root works on the latest firmware as well. ANHA cool. Thanks official_rainbow_Dash

Click to collapse



lol you might want to change your sig too, time to install modded youtube app to enable backround video playback and 720p/1080p playback unlike the stock only goes up to 480p AND to install vipersaudio, you should get it



DUDE WTH! i went from 6GB free down to 2.27 ! internal! NOOO


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't forget YouTube ad away :thumbup:


----------



## spaniolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Oppss ... me don't know what sig is. I Google it and can't find it. Hummm...


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

spaniolo said:


> Oppss ... me don't know what sig is. I Google it and can't find it. Hummm...

Click to collapse



that thing under your post, also that memory yhing was because i downloaded a movue and forgot i had it lol, back to 6.1GB free out of 5.6


----------



## idtheftvictim (Sep 23, 2014)

I knew Chainfire would be able to do it! I had sent him a PM about 2-3 weeks ago...so glad ya'll have root now. Time to get someone to get a recovery working. Maybe Dees_troy or @bigbiff can help?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

idtheftvictim said:


> I knew Chainfire would be able to do it! I had sent him a PM about 2-3 weeks ago...so glad ya'll have root now. Time to get someone to get a recovery working. Maybe Dees_troy or @bigbiff can help?

Click to collapse



Well the thing is, there is no ROMs for this phone, yet. Also doesn't this recovery that's in here do the same thing as a cwm recovery, it still flashes things though SD and stuff. But I'd be cool if we can get a recovery just to make things easier for ROMs to appear. Also we REALLY need is our own forum area. C'mon XDA!

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## TTan777 (Sep 23, 2014)

*How Long should this take?*

I took the dive and did it.  And I've been sitting here saying "Downloading: Do not turn off target" for about 10 minutes.  Is this right, or am I screwed?

I placed the file into the phone. Turned off the phone

Pressed down, home, and power. Allowed it to run. Then I got the screen for downloading.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 23, 2014)

TTan777 said:


> I took the dive and did it.  And I've been sitting here saying "Downloading: Do not turn off target" for about 10 minutes.  Is this right, or am I screwed?
> 
> I placed the file into the phone. Turned off the phone
> 
> Pressed down, home, and power. Allowed it to run. Then I got the screen for downloading.

Click to collapse



You're supposed to launch Odin and then put the phone into download mode then flash. You don't put the file into the phone.

Download the file from the chainfire website with the correct phone model, the file comes with Odin and the file you need to flash, put phone into b download mode and connect via USB to PC, then open Odin, select the PDA or phone button, that will open a window to select the md5 file that you download, find and select the file and click start.


----------



## jamesm113 (Sep 23, 2014)

Is there a way to confirm the bootloader is unlocked before attempting to root?


----------



## TTan777 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Thanks*



Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> You're supposed to launch Odin and then put the phone into download mode then flash. You don't put the file into the phone.
> 
> Download the file from the chainfire website with the correct phone model, the file comes with Odin and the file you need to flash, put phone into b download mode and connect via USB to PC, then open Odin, select the PDA or phone button, that will open a window to select the md5 file that you download, find and select the file and click start.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help.  So, the only option I see is PDA, Phone is greyed out. Is it okay to do it in PDA?  
I've tried restarting ODIN and restarting the phone while plugged in, but its greyed out.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 23, 2014)

jamesm113 said:


> Is there a way to confirm the bootloader is unlocked before attempting to root?

Click to collapse





Just flash it. There's more than enough proof on here that it works.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




TTan777 said:


> Thanks for the help.  So, the only option I see is PDA, Phone is greyed out. Is it okay to do it in PDA?
> I've tried restarting ODIN and restarting the phone while plugged in, but its greyed out.

Click to collapse



Check the messages board on the bottom left. It should say "connected!" I believe. Make sure the phone is in download mode, select PDA and navigate to the folder you have the md5 file in. There shouldn't be anything greyed out. There wasn't on mine anyways.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's what my screen looked like after I flashed it. Took it from the avant's camera. So yeah, the quality isn't great.


----------



## TTan777 (Sep 23, 2014)

*I did it!*

If I can do it, anyone can do it people. 

I made some directions specific for this phone, just so that no one messes up like me. 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone.  
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left.  
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.


----------



## jamesm113 (Sep 24, 2014)

The root worked for me, running ANHA.  Thanks!


----------



## idtheftvictim (Sep 24, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Well the thing is, there is no ROMs for this phone, yet. Also doesn't this recovery that's in here do the same thing as a cwm recovery, it still flashes things though SD and stuff. But I'd be cool if we can get a recovery just to make things easier for ROMs to appear. Also we REALLY need is our own forum area. C'mon XDA!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Avant

Click to collapse



Of course there aren't ROM's for the phone yet. You need a working recovery in order to do that. You guys just got Root, so now things can take off.

Since the bootloader is NOT locked, root has been obtained, a recovery shouldn't be too difficult to put together for the makers of TWRP or CWM recovery. 

I don't have a good enough machine, or the knowledge yet to try and put together a recovery. 

I do know that in order to start working on a recovery, I believe the dev's need to know the partition table information. 

Maybe you guys know some other dev's who have this phone, or who wouldn't mind working on a recovery for it. @bigbiff made the TWRP recovery for the Note3(which I own), that is why I mentioned him as a resource.

Thanks!


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 24, 2014)

idtheftvictim said:


> Of course there aren't ROM's for the phone yet. You need a working recovery in order to do that. You guys just got Root, so now things can take off.
> 
> Since the bootloader is NOT locked, root has been obtained, a recovery shouldn't be too difficult to put together for the makers of TWRP or CWM recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats true, but i did find some cool sources that allow you to make a recovery for a new device, http://builder.clockworkmod.com/ and http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/porting-clockworkmod-recovery-to-a-new-device , these look pretty helpful. Im just hoping for a dedicated forum for this phone, im sure we can build more fans of this phone. I have no knowledge on making a recovery but i could always read up and try, i mean, didnt everyone start that way?


----------



## psychoTR2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Huzzah! We finally have root! Some of you may be glad to hear that the Xposed Framework works perfectly, and you can even perform the framework disable during startup by pressing volume up quickly and repeatedly, you know if anyone should go awry. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Sep 26, 2014)

*A little worried*

Well, I was giving odin a shot and it seems to have hung at the initialization stage. It's been there for about 10 minutes or so now...


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 26, 2014)

Did you download the md5 file?

Time for a video! 

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Sep 26, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Did you download the md5 file?
> 
> Time for a video!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Avant

Click to collapse



I did. Unzipped the CF-Root download into a folder and ran it following all directions. It finally finished but failed, so I gave it a second try. This time it went pretty quick, but failed again. Not sure what I might be doing wrong here.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow nice! Knew it was only a matter of time but tripping knox means no more warranty witch for most people that's ok lol, I'm keeping mine stock for now on the LG Optimus L9 there was many reasons why you wanted root.. storage being the biggest.. but since this phone has 16gb of internal.. and will prob get android L eventually I'll just hold out.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

Qualcomms secure boot will be a issue I think? But maybe we will be able to get by that

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 28, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Wow nice! Knew it was only a matter of time but tripping knox means no more warranty witch for most people that's ok lol, I'm keeping mine stock for now on the LG Optimus L9 there was many reasons why you wanted root.. storage being the biggest.. but since this phone has 16gb of internal.. and will prob get android L eventually I'll just hold out..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pshhhh, android L? I doubt it, but I am hopeful, I already spoke to a rep, they said they won't know until it's released. And like HUGE, HUGE big deal about how ICS was super efficient that lower end models can get the update and that all you need is 512mb of RAM. And basicly companies did nothing to mid range phones.... I mean, jeez... Let's all hope they give us android l

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 28, 2014)

i bet they will, this device is more than capable.. and like LG release 1 major update then it will drop, this is a qualcomm snapdragon 400, that being said its all there for them to make it.. now im not saying it will be quick as we all know sammy and its touchwiz will take there time but i wouldnt count this device out on it.. but i do believe if we get L that will be the last version from sammy


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 28, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> i bet they will, this device is more than capable.. and like LG release 1 major update then it will drop, this is a qualcomm snapdragon 400, that being said its all there for them to make it.. now im not saying it will be quick as we all know sammy and its touchwiz will take there time but i wouldnt count this device out on it.. but i do believe if we get L that will be the last version from sammy

Click to collapse



Man that's all we need. And possibly a few bug updates and that's about it. Dude if this phone gets android l then I'm satisfied.

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Sep 28, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Pshhhh, android L? I doubt it, but I am hopeful, I already spoke to a rep, they said they won't know until it's released. And like HUGE, HUGE big deal about how ICS was super efficient that lower end models can get the update and that all you need is 512mb of RAM. And basicly companies did nothing to mid range phones.... I mean, jeez... Let's all hope they give us android l

Click to collapse



I hope you guys do get Android L, but I'm skeptical. Despite being very new, it's on 4.4.2, not 4.4.4, and us Galaxy Light owners still haven't received the KK update we were promised. I think they've pretty much abandoned/given up on the GL. Hopefully they don't do the same with the Avant.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 28, 2014)

Aren't they like exactly the same?

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Planterz (Sep 28, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Aren't they like exactly the same?

Click to collapse



The Light has a Samsung Exynos processor. Everything else is basically beefed up on the Avant. More internal storage, 1.5gb RAM vs 1gb, bigger screen, etc. From what I can understand, the GL has the same (or close enough) processor to the international Galaxy S3, and it's not getting an (official) update to Kit Kat either, because Samsung says it won't work right. Of course, it's all BS, as proved by devs who ported 4.4 to the GS3 easily enough. I'll be extremely surprised if the GL gets updated to KK (let alone L), considering they're selling them for $100 brand new to get rid of stock so they can officially discontinue it.

The Avant is a better device, and should be more popular. This, combined with the more common Snapdragon 400, hopefully means updates will come.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright..
Anyways, Guys.  My phones vibration is really low, the RPM on the motor is lower than the 3 other avants I have.. I installed a vibration app and I set it to vibrate constantly and it'll take about 10sec to get I full rpm. Let's just say it's at 4k RPM, and it'll slowly get higher until it's at normal RPM like the other phones. And if I turn it of, the longer it stays off. The lower the RPM will be until it goes back to that "4k" rpm range. Every time I go to silent then to vibrate, every time it vibrates, it's a different pitch, or intensity. Its a small issue but it's REALLY REALLY bugging me like I want to smash this phone with a hammer right now..

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Planterz (Sep 29, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Alright..
> Anyways, Guys.  My phones vibration is really low, the RPM on the motor is lower than the 3 other avants I have.. I installed a vibration app and I set it to vibrate constantly and it'll take about 10sec to get I full rpm. Let's just say it's at 4k RPM, and it'll slowly get higher until it's at normal RPM like the other phones. And if I turn it of, the longer it stays off. The lower the RPM will be until it goes back to that "4k" rpm range. Every time I go to silent then to vibrate, every time it vibrates, it's a different pitch, or intensity. Its a small issue but it's REALLY REALLY bugging me like I want to smash this phone with a hammer right now..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Avant

Click to collapse



Get a warranty replacement.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Get a warranty replacement.

Click to collapse



I rooted. Tripped knox

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 29, 2014)

i think ive experienced the same some reason when i pick up my phone after it sitting all the sudden a vibration.. no notifications or whatever its just plain weird!, but i think this phone will have way more users compared to the light.. main reason is the specs of this phone compared to others in the price range.. that being said we will prob get L eventually with or without sammy.. but id actually prefer to have sammy just cause of tmo wifi calling.. also no doubt we should see another update soon possibly to enable band 12 since some have reported that its not enabled but everyone knows its supported and in the FCC doc


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 29, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> i think ive experienced the same some reason when i pick up my phone after it sitting all the sudden a vibration.. no notifications or whatever its just plain weird!, but i think this phone will have way more users compared to the light.. main reason is the specs of this phone compared to others in the price range.. that being said we will prob get L eventually with or without sammy.. but id actually prefer to have sammy just cause of tmo wifi calling.. also no doubt we should see another update soon possibly to enable band 12 since some have reported that its not enabled but everyone knows its supported and in the FCC doc

Click to collapse



This did have an update that you have to manually check. It enable volte and other small improvements

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 29, 2014)

I know i was one of the first to post it on reddit, but it from what i can see didnt enable band 12 still.. but of course thats not suppose to launch till next quarter although its gettin close!


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 29, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I know i was one of the first to post it on reddit, but it from what i can see didnt enable band 12 still.. but of course thats not suppose to launch till next quarter although its gettin close!

Click to collapse



Well, isn't the note 4 coming with android L? Maybe we can head to a T-Mobile store and try out android l with Samsung ui

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 29, 2014)

I wouldnt think so, L isnt even finished yet... samsung should wait for the OS to be finished before making touchwiz for it.. and they will have some work to do cause now its only ART with L, so that alone will put any major update from sammy at least till next year.. or so I think


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 29, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I wouldnt think so, L isnt even finished yet... samsung should wait for the OS to be finished before making touchwiz for it.. and they will have some work to do cause now its only ART with L, so that alone will put any major update from sammy at least till next year.. or so I think

Click to collapse



All that work... I'm not sure they'll take the time for a mid range phone, maybe if we email them with the same email about the same requests they might do it. If there was an android L cm ROM for this device after release that would be fine. But you pointed aa good point, it would take Samsung a double the time to port android L since it's a new code, brand new... 

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 29, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> All that work... I'm not sure they'll take the time for a mid range phone, maybe if we email them with the same email about the same requests they might do it. If there was an android L cm ROM for this device after release that would be fine. But you pointed aa good point, it would take Samsung a double the time to port android L since it's a new code, brand new...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Avant

Click to collapse



difference here is qualcomm chip, vs samsungs own chip (samsung galaxy light).. this makes things not only easy but not as costly to samsung not to mention we should be able to easy to.. this is why I chose this device over that of the Light


----------



## Planterz (Sep 29, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> I rooted. Tripped knox

Click to collapse



Right. Duh...


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 30, 2014)

wasn't geohotz root the only one so far that doesn't trip it? grated that doesn't work for our device, people need to be aware if they go rooting this by chain's method you void your warranty and there is no way of restoring it or clearing Knox.. knox has became a pain in the but for even the major device s5, note3, and so on.. they've been trying to figure it out but no luck.. its prob hardware switch of some kind, in any case you have been warned!


----------



## Planterz (Sep 30, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> wasn't geohotz root the only one so far that doesn't trip it? grated that doesn't work for our device, people need to be aware if they go rooting this by chain's method you void your warranty and there is no way of restoring it or clearing Knox.. knox has became a pain in the but for even the major device s5, note3, and so on.. they've been trying to figure it out but no luck.. its prob hardware switch of some kind, in any case you have been warned!

Click to collapse



Yeah, KNOX is pretty awful. I just hope other manufacturers don't follow suit. I really doubt Sony, Motorola, and HTC will, as they've gone on record that they support independent developers. TouchWiz is pretty awful too. It's highly unlikely I'll ever get a new Samsung. It's unlikely I'll ever get an older one too, unless I get a really good deal or something.

At least the Avant isn't an expensive phone. I doubt most people here will even care about tripping KNOX. Still, one might want to wait a month or 2 after buying one to make sure there's no defects (and maybe a better root method will be discovered by then).


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 30, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> wasn't geohotz root the only one so far that doesn't trip it? grated that doesn't work for our device, people need to be aware if they go rooting this by chain's method you void your warranty and there is no way of restoring it or clearing Knox.. knox has became a pain in the but for even the major device s5, note3, and so on.. they've been trying to figure it out but no luck.. its prob hardware switch of some kind, in any case you have been warned!

Click to collapse



When you say there's no way to restoring, you mean the Knox trip ? Because that's ok with me, I'm just worried about getting updates since I can no longer check for updates on this phone due to the chain fire root, it tells be to check via kies, so hopefully that works. 

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup exactly what I mean dash, and I wouldn't worry about updates those could be applied separate, I wouldn't doubt that chainfire disabled it cause he's dealt with enough Samsung's to know if you allow update over the air it will patch the root when another update is released.. If you end up needing a update and can't wait best thing is to restore should be able to using Odin.. But what we need now is a recovery and mainly a dump of the stock rom  so people can revert to it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 1, 2014)

Is anyone getting random reboots? Like it's totally random, it's only happened twice in the pass 3 days, the first time I was playing music and left it on the bed while I went and showered and came back and it was on the home screen, I noticed it rebooted, now when it reboots, it freezes for like a second then black screen then it vibrates then it will flash then vibrate again and then it will boot up normally. and then I went into Google play store and like 6 apps needed updating, I updated them. Now yesterday it did the same thing, when I was on YouTube, again after it rebooted I had 2 apps to update, I already updated them a couple days ago, so I'm guessing that the apps are rolling back ? I don't know. I did remove some system apps, like T-Mobile TV and like 2 more apps, nothing important, they were like useless. 

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## jamesm113 (Oct 1, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Is anyone getting random reboots? Like it's totally random, it's only happened twice in the pass 3 days, the first time I was playing music and left it on the bed while I went and showered and came back and it was on the home screen, I noticed it rebooted, now when it reboots, it freezes for like a second then black screen then it vibrates then it will flash then vibrate again and then it will boot up normally. and then I went into Google play store and like 6 apps needed updating, I updated them. Now yesterday it did the same thing, when I was on YouTube, again after it rebooted I had 2 apps to update, I already updated them a couple days ago, so I'm guessing that the apps are rolling back ? I don't know. I did remove some system apps, like T-Mobile TV and like 2 more apps, nothing important, they were like useless.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Avant

Click to collapse



Yes, they started happening after I updated to ANHA (but before I rooted it).  I cleared the cache a few evening ago and it seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 1, 2014)

jamesm113 said:


> Yes, they started happening after I updated to ANHA (but before I rooted it).  I cleared the cache a few evening ago and it seems to have fixed the problem.

Click to collapse



whats ANHA


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Oct 1, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> whats ANHA

Click to collapse



I believe he's referring to the build before ANG6.
Luckily, I haven't had any reboot issues on mine so far.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 1, 2014)

Agreed mine was doing it every so often.. I cleared the cache and the helped

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thobbs66 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Agreed mine was doing it every so often.. I cleared the cache and the helped
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



ANHA is the version AFTER  ANG6


----------



## bpear96 (Oct 3, 2014)

I wonder how hard it would be to port CM11 from the Galaxy S4 Mini. Basically the same specs.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 3, 2014)

Different cpu, that's got a dual core this is a quad.. not to say it wouldn't work though, also the screen on that is amoled this isn't, prob would be easier than porting from something else thought

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Black_Eyes (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone have a flashable zip of Stock Rom?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 4, 2014)

Not yet that's something we all need to get

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## jmunjr (Oct 10, 2014)

bpear96 said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to port CM11 from the Galaxy S4 Mini. Basically the same specs.

Click to collapse



I don't know about you, but the CM ROMs have been nothing but unstable trouble for me on my Galaxy S Blaze. I reverted to the stock 4.04 and wow what a difference in stability. I'm using it with Solo launcher and it  feels a lot more like a newer version of Android. Perhaps this one will be more stable since the stock ROM is more up to date.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been wondering if anyone has had issues with stock browser..  Always loads a page and crashes after..  Kinda funny good thing I use chrome

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## crematorio (Oct 10, 2014)

Is anyone working on a stable CM for this phone? This unlock app is been nothing but trouble so far... You can unlock the phone and then it locks back after a day without any reason at all....


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 11, 2014)

the unlock app is different from bootloader unlock cermatorio


----------



## clu1688 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Band 12 update conflict with Knox triggered?*

Hi Guys,

I am about to root my Avant and reading this forum gave me this question:

Assuming Tmobile has not activated the Band12 inside Avant via software update, if I root the phone now, I will trigger Knox. Would this disable my future OTA upgrade when Tmobile sends software upgrade to activate Band12 in this phone?

I guess one could use Kies or something else to push Band12 upgrade even on a rooted phone perhaps?

Thanks,


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 13, 2014)

clu1688 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to root my Avant and reading this forum gave me this question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can update via kies on the PC

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## sk8223 (Oct 13, 2014)

I think this phone has been re-branded (erroneously) as the Samsung Galaxy Core LTE in Canada. I bought the "Galaxy Core LTE" from Rogers, but I am 100% sure that it's actually just the Galaxy Avant, since the phone I have has the exact same specs as the Avant (1.5GB RAM, 540x960 screen with ~245ppi, 16GB internal storage, etc). I don't understand why Rogers would misbrand a phone on purpose like that. What reason could they have for doing so? Plus on their website, they even list this phone as being capable of recording 1080p... which it is not. Both the Avant nor the Core LTE can only record up to 720p. I might speak to a rep about this just to satiate my curiosity.

Or maybe... the Galaxy Core LTE Canadian carriers are selling is an alternate version of the original Galaxy Core LTE? Only with changes in RAM and internal storage? Since my box says SM-G386W, I'm going to assume it's either another iteration of the Core LTE or a misbranded Avant. More importantly--my phone is missing the gyroscope sensor, which the Avant is said to have. The Core LTE doesn't have one. The Avant doesn't have a gyroscope sensor--it has the same sensors as the Core LTE. So now I'm _fairly_ sure that the phone I have is actually the Avant.

In any case, it's a good thing, since the actual/original model Galaxy Core LTE is a worse phone than this one in terms of RAM and updates.

I'm liking the phone so far. Shame that there are no custom ROMs out for it. Hopefully there will be a few in the future. I don't want to root yet because I don't want to void my warranty (damn KNOX!). Does anyone know if the phone's bootloader locked? If so, what a shame. What if we're stuck on 4.4.2 forever. :/

EDIT: and of course, the bootloader is locked down by Qualcomm. Perfect.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 13, 2014)

I also heard a lot that this phone had FM radio but it doesn't.

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## sk8223 (Oct 13, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> I also heard a lot that this phone had FM radio but it doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Avant

Click to collapse



Strange, isn't it? The Avant doesn't actually have a gyroscope sensor, even though so many sites say that it does have one! What's with all the misinformation? Even GSMArena is spreading it.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 14, 2014)

The thing about this phone is its Qualcomm Chipset,  that being said this phone can and will be unlocked cause every major device also has Qualcomm,  eventually it will be unlocked now how hard is it to do?  Or port over?  Will be the big question

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jamesm113 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anyone still having trouble with random reboots?

I cleared the cache, which reduced the occurrence of random reboots, but they were still happening.  I then tried a factory reset, but the reboots persisted.  Finally, I tried re-flashing ANHA from kies, but the phone is still rebooting.  

Any ideas?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 16, 2014)

jamesm113 said:


> Anyone still having trouble with random reboots?
> 
> I cleared the cache, which reduced the occurrence of random reboots, but they were still happening.  I then tried a factory reset, but the reboots persisted.  Finally, I tried re-flashing ANHA from kies, but the phone is still rebooting.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Yes, it usually happens when I'm in the YouTube app, rarely anywhere else. I did convert the YouTube app to a user app, uninstalled it and re installed and converted to system app so that might be it.

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## jamesm113 (Oct 16, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Yes, it usually happens when I'm in the YouTube app, rarely anywhere else. I did convert the YouTube app to a user app, uninstalled it and re installed and converted to system app so that might be it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Avant

Click to collapse



Hmm.  Mine reboots in the middle of the night, when nothing is running.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 16, 2014)

jamesm113 said:


> Hmm.  Mine reboots in the middle of the night, when nothing is running.

Click to collapse



Mine did that once too, while charging. But I don't know if mine does it in the middle of the night. I wouldn't know. But I know when it does some apps need updating even though they were updated before

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 16, 2014)

Mine reboots every so often I think the one thing that gets me when I try to unlock it sometime it sits there as if the touch isn't being recognized...  Few mins later it finally let's me unlock or I restart it

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 16, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Mine reboots every so often I think the one thing that gets me when I try to unlock it sometime it sits there as if the touch isn't being recognized...  Few mins later it finally let's me unlock or I restart it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No mine will work fine. But it'll freeze randomly for like 2 sec and then reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmm I don't have that many restarts it rare really but I gotta restart it myself pretty much every day cause of the issue..  Most of these issues are prob related to touch wiz and I'm sure will be fixed slowly or if not by a rom but we are a bit from that

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 16, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Hmm I don't have that many restarts it rare really but I gotta restart it myself pretty much every day cause of the issue..  Most of these issues are prob related to touch wiz and I'm sure will be fixed slowly or if not by a rom but we are a bit from that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I use Google now launcher 

Sent from my Galaxy Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 17, 2014)

Thats prob why,  I want to but at the same time I'm not sure what to use lol..  Love folders and being able to hide apps guess Nova launcher could help to some extent,  i just saw this device isn't gonna get 4.4.4 which none of us care about anyways rather have 5.0 than anything else hopefully Samsung comes out and tells us

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deceptitech (Oct 20, 2014)

*Custom rom*

Working on taking the stock ROM and cleaning out the clutter.  Any suggestions?  Using the AHNA firmware ROM download.


----------



## rubymunna (Oct 20, 2014)

How can unlock g386t. Please help me


----------



## kdkirk08 (Oct 21, 2014)

rubymunna said:


> How can unlock g386t. Please help me

Click to collapse





Unlock or root?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 21, 2014)

Prob wanting to unlock it..  Which I don't think anybody can until 90 days are up with tmobile? Doesn't matter to me since I'm stickin with them

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Oct 21, 2014)

It still amazes me how people are so quick just to post a question before reading threads. Even a quick Google search could have told him that.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 21, 2014)

Haha right..  Geeze they can do it threw the unlock app

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 21, 2014)

Just wanted to share my experience with you guys ☺
After testing everything possible, countless loops, freezes and crashes, I have to say, this phone is a blast ?
And those times when I messed up my libraries, so the phone totally died, I just updated the Android version again via odin, so don't worry, just a bit extra work compared to having a backup ?

Rooted of course. "Xposed installer" with the modules you can see on my screen shot. Among other things, I made the menu button reverse so single tap is menu and hold is recent apps. Holding the home button will open my phone dialer. And whatever tweaks you can make work. Heads up notification is great. "Hovering Controls" which I use to open Chrome. "3c Toolbox Pro"  to edit permissions. "Gemini App Manager" to control auto functions and permissions. "Ram Manager Pro" to create swap file. "Tilt Scroll Pro" to scroll hands free in any app. "Zooper Widget Pro" to create my widgets. "AirDroid" to reach all functions on my phone from the desktop. "Auto Memory Manager" is the only app that worked on boot for me. "Ring Scheduler" for airplane mode at night. "WiFi Manager"  to switch to the nearest and strongest signal WiFi automatically (why is this not built in Android?). And much more. My phone is super snappy and battery is alright. My memory is always around 300-600mb. I have Samsungs original blue circle boot animation. I'm used to Htc sense, so my favorite part is obviously "[MultiColor]Htc_BlinkFeed Port + HtcIME by gakugaku" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735764&highlight=dock+icons
So I have Blinkfeed and I love it. I have tried to change the built in icons (with Windows Apk Editor) in certain apps to make my dock look htc, but with no success??? But I'm not giving up on that one, hehe... 
I would say it's like having a perfect ROM without unlocked bootloader ?☺?


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 21, 2014)

I will post screen shots of deleted apps, frozen apps and the modules I use in Xposed, soon ☺


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 21, 2014)

Xposed modules


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 22, 2014)

This is the apps I've uninstalled ☺ and all is working great...


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 22, 2014)

hmmm, not bad, anyone try to get a recovery dump yet? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771347 shouldnt be to hard, I may try my hand at it soon , but i have yet to root


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 22, 2014)

So yeah, if anyone can hook me up with an LCD since I can't seem to find one PLEASE let me know, I'm crying.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 22, 2014)

Whoa what happened?!?!?! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rubymunna (Oct 22, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Unlock or root?

Click to collapse




phone rooted with cf root. How can unlock?


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 22, 2014)

rubymunna said:


> phone rooted with cf root. How can unlock?
> View attachment 2980750

Click to collapse



This question is so "Google"... 

What I know, it's just a t-mobile thing... 

"There are two options at play here — a temporary unlock, intended for use overseas (which generally is what you want a SIM-unlocked phone for), or a permanent unlock. TMo have reported that the temporary unlock is a 30-day deal, and the permanent unlock will be subject to "certain eligibility requirements."

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> So yeah, if anyone can hook me up with an LCD since I can't seem to find one PLEASE let me know, I'm crying.View attachment 2980550

Click to collapse



What exactly happened? Did you drop it?


----------



## MVolta123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everyone. Just checking in. I created an account so I could subscribe to this thread and get any news regarding roots and ROMs for this phone. I bought it as a cheap ($120) replacement for my broken Nexus 4 and am pretty happy with it. Would love to tinker with it more. 

Chainfireroot successful! Now what?


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes I dropped the phone, for the first time.... Cheap. I need a LCD now [emoji24]


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 22, 2014)

Darn I've dropped mine a fee times but not on concrete just wood floor 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## clu1688 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi, I have rooted it, and removed a bunch of apps. I would like to make a nandroid backup, but I understand I need to install a custom recovery first. 

I do have (purchased) ROM manager premium, but it cannot find available recovery for this Avant G386T.

Is there still a way to do a stock ROM backup? I also have ROMtoolbox pro.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 22, 2014)

clu1688 said:


> Hi, I have rooted it, and removed a bunch of apps. I would like to make a nandroid backup, but I understand I need to install a custom recovery first.
> 
> I do have (purchased) ROM manager premium, but it cannot find available recovery for this Avant G386T.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




We just wait for a talented fellow to port a recovery and make a ROM


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 22, 2014)

Kindly, this thread is not that long, so if you're new here, please read it through, and you'll get most of your answers regarding what's possible and not ?
I just recently shared what worked for me to delete and stuff, and here's screen shots of what I'm freezing (instead of deleting) to be safe. 

Be sure to have the G386TUVU1ANFD Android 4.4.2 Kitkat firmware update downloaded so you can reinstall it (with Odin) if your phone crashes. 

Link to firmware download:
http://www.androidofficer.com/2014/07/g386tuvu1anfd-android-442-uvu1anfd.html?m=1


----------



## LAQ25 (Oct 23, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> Just wanted to share my experience with you guys ☺..... My memory is always around 300-600mb. I have Samsungs original blue circle boot animation. I'm used to Htc sense, s....

Click to collapse



Does that mean you removed the tmobile boot splash? Is that possible? I heard galaxies dont have their bootanimation in the /system/media folder


Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 23, 2014)

LAQ25 said:


> Does that mean you removed the tmobile boot splash? Is that possible? I heard galaxies dont have their bootanimation in the /system/media folder
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Boot animations are located in /system/media 

bootsamsung.qmg
bootsamsungloop.qmg
shutdown.qmg

Just copy and save the original ones if you want first and then rename any new ones to the same names as the original ones, and paste them (replacing the old ones) into /system/media 
Don't forget to set permission to 644. Well, I'm not sure if that's really needed, but I did it to be sure ?

Here's a couple ones I like:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x0t5rynzc8e8vkm/Boot Animation.zip?dl=0


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 23, 2014)

For those of you who like Htc Sense Blinkfeed ☺

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735764


----------



## LAQ25 (Oct 25, 2014)

If i have rooted ang6 will i loose root after i upgrade firmware via kies? 
Sry for the noob question in advance. 
I read everywhere that once u root then upgrade manually u loose root, i thought i would ask the bunch of people that have more exp than me.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes you will loose root,  however I believe you can reapply the same one if I'm correct

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LAQ25 (Oct 25, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Yes you will loose root,  however I believe you can reapply the same one if I'm correct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ill give it a try morrow and thank u if it works. ALSO Did you root and upgrade then re-root? Or just root from ANHA?


One last question is the progression
ANG6 then ANHA then ANFD? OR ANG6, ANFD, ANHA?


Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 25, 2014)

LAQ25 said:


> If i have rooted ang6 will i loose root after i upgrade firmware via kies?
> Sry for the noob question in advance.
> I read everywhere that once u root then upgrade manually u loose root, i thought i would ask the bunch of people that have more exp than me.

Click to collapse



Every time I crashed my phone to death by my experiments, I just reinstalled the G386TUVU1ANFD Android 4.4.2 Kitkat firmware update:

http://www.androidofficer.com/2014/07/g386tuvu1anfd-android-442-uvu1anfd.html?m=1

And rerooted it this way:

http://androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-avant-sm-g386t

Both with Odin, smooth and easy. Never lost any private data. 

I'm not sure about the following, but to be on the safe side, after rooting, don't connect to the Internet before you deleted or freezed all the t-mobile apps and Knox, if you plan to cover up your tracks one day to use your warranty. Too late for me, it already says I'm rooted on my T-Mobile profile ?


----------



## LAQ25 (Oct 25, 2014)

Worked flawlessly. I upgraded via kies and just flashed binaries via odin. Restarted my xposed framework and voila,  (after deleting bloatware) my phone is back 
Thanks for the help.
Now to sit and wait for custom recovery and bootloader

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deceptitech (Oct 25, 2014)

*Best way to remove bloatware?*

What program did you use to remove the lovely programs?


----------



## LAQ25 (Oct 25, 2014)

Es file explorer
I dont know if there is a better app for it. Es is also my main file manager and network music player.

Can be found in playstore. I cant post links yet.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deceptitech (Oct 25, 2014)

*Unlocking*

As for unlocking the device through the device unlock app, all you need to "qualify" is to pay for 2 months of service, and they will unlock it remotely.

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

I have gotten a few programs off, any place where there is a list of bloatware we can get rid of?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAQ25 (Oct 25, 2014)

Deceptitech said:


> As for unlocking the device through the device unlock app, all you need to "qualify" is to pay for 2 months of service, and they will unlock it remotely.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------
> 
> I have gotten a few programs off, any place where there is a list of bloatware we can get rid of?

Click to collapse




Nyttliv7 has a list of things he removed withoit problems around page 20 on this forum

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 25, 2014)

Deceptitech said:


> What program did you use to remove the lovely programs?

Click to collapse



I use "Root Explorer" and "Titanium Backup" to freeze and delete bloatware or just anything. Recommend to freeze first for a few days if you're unsure about the effects. We all use our phones differently, so my earlier post showing what I deleted, might not work for everyone. I use "Gemini App Manager, 3c Toolbox Pro and Rom Toolbox Pro" to experiment with auto settings, services and permissions. "Ram Manager Pro" is my favorite for manipulating oom/ram and swap.. 

Yes, I wish there was more interest in this amazing phone, so we could unlock our bootloader, pleeeaase ?


----------



## leunaum (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi is it to early to request a custom rom and custom kernel,


----------



## LAQ25 (Oct 26, 2014)

Never too early to request. But there are none available right now

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 26, 2014)

leunaum said:


> Hi is it to early to request a custom rom and custom kernel,

Click to collapse



That's what we're all waiting for ?
We need to unlock our bootloader first... 

Me, it's almost like I already have a custom ROM after all the tweaking with the help from Xposed, Htc Blinkfeed and loads of other bits and pieces ☺


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Oct 26, 2014)

No spare screen but when you take it apart mind uploading some high res pictures of the boards and take apart procedure?


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, my bad, I was selfish enough to not share when I took mine apart ?
Was exploring the possibility to make the "pocket" for the battery 2 mm longer so my s4 batteries would fit, hehe. I know, kind of silly, and nooo., there wasn't space enough underneath, haha...  Anyone else who opened up and explored? 
Btw, does anyone know if there's any other Samsung battery that fit this phone?


----------



## hiryusama (Oct 26, 2014)

*bootscreen*

Hello guys, I managed to change the bootscreen sound but theres a noticeable delay between animation and sound. The sound starts almost at the end of the samsung logo and the 4glte logo. Any suggestions on how to sync it?


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 26, 2014)

hiryusama said:


> Hello guys, I managed to change the bootscreen sound but theres a noticeable delay between animation and sound. The sound starts almost at the end of the samsung logo and the 4glte logo. Any suggestions on how to sync it?

Click to collapse



Since I changed my boot animation, my boot sound stopped working (which doesn't bother me really), so I presume there's a command somewhere that put things right, but that's beyond my knowledge. I do know that the sound is stored in System/media/audio/ui/ and that they look like this: PowerOn.ogg and PowerOff.ogg. But you probably knew that already...


----------



## tim516 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Galaxy Avant Crashing & Rebooting on G386TUVU1ANHA*

Is anybody else having a crashing and rebooting problem on G386TUVU1ANHA?

Is there a fix for this?

It's usually happening a few times a day whether I'm using the phone or at night.   The phone reboots at night and I hear the T-Mobile jingle when it restarts.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Oct 27, 2014)

hiryusama said:


> Hello guys, I managed to change the bootscreen sound but theres a noticeable delay between animation and sound. The sound starts almost at the end of the samsung logo and the 4glte logo. Any suggestions on how to sync it?

Click to collapse





nyttliv7 said:


> Since I changed my boot animation, my boot sound stopped working (which doesn't bother me really), so I presume there's a command somewhere that put things right, but that's beyond my knowledge. I do know that the sound is stored in System/media/audio/ui/ and that they look like this: PowerOn.ogg and PowerOff.ogg. But you probably knew that already...

Click to collapse



Boot animation and sound are handle by the phone's init script. You might want to check the original boot sound to see if it has any silence at the beginning. As for the sound stop working, the boot animation should have a script that says frame rate and maybe sound. The new one might not have a good script and/or points to the wrong sound location.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 27, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> Boot animation and sound are handle by the phone's init script. You might want to check the original boot sound to see if it has any silence at the beginning. As for the sound stop working, the boot animation should have a script that says frame rate and maybe sound. The new one might not have a good script and/or points to the wrong sound location.

Click to collapse



I've been searching through every init file I can find already, but I can't find anything about this... 
Do you know where to find any script that affects this, please ☺

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------




hiryusama said:


> Hello guys, I managed to change the bootscreen sound but theres a noticeable delay between animation and sound. The sound starts almost at the end of the samsung logo and the 4glte logo. Any suggestions on how to sync it?

Click to collapse



I found this:

Q: Power on sound do not start with animation. Not synchronized.

A: Nothing i can do. For some reason Samsung delayed the sound initialization.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52540232#post52540232

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------




tim516 said:


> Is anybody else having a crashing and rebooting problem on G386TUVU1ANHA?
> 
> Is there a fix for this?
> 
> It's usually happening a few times a day whether I'm using the phone or at night.   The phone reboots at night and I hear the T-Mobile jingle when it restarts.

Click to collapse



Even if you have to start some things over again, I would reinstall the firmware with Odin and then only change one thing at the time (only freezing system apps/functions), and see if any errors occur. If you look at my earlier posts I have shared what worked for me, what to delete, freeze and so on... My phone works flawlessly now (after many errors, testing and reinstallings of firmware) ☺


----------



## kdkirk08 (Oct 27, 2014)

I upgraded to the newest firmware using Odin and haven't re-rooted my phone yet and I'm still having the random reboot issue. I've noticed it happens more often when I'm opening the youtube app more than anything else. But it's probably just be a coincidence.  Never had this problem on ang6.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh, sorry, I didn't really try the new firmware without rooting, and I don't use the YouTube app (I use TubeMate)... So I have no idea...


----------



## kdkirk08 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have only had the reboot issue happen a few times and it was shortly after I flashed the new firmware. Since then it hasn't done it at all. I'm still unrooted.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Oct 29, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> I have only had the reboot issue happen a few times and it was shortly after I flashed the new firmware. Since then it hasn't done it at all. I'm still unrooted.

Click to collapse



I read on the T-mobile support that a bunch of people have that problem after update, and unfortunately there's still no answers? 


From one thing to another - Just found this:

http://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-security-bug-544443/

So whatever you do, don't have "Find Your Phone" activated ?


----------



## sk8223 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys, does anyone know how to remove carrier bookmarks from the default Samsung Internet app? I've got a ton of crappy bloatware-related bookmarks that Rogers installed on the phone and I'm not getting the option to remove in the Internet app. I really want to use the Samsung one instead of Chrome because of the full-screen mode, but I hate it because of the un-removable bookmarks. Will I have to root to get rid of them? If so, how?

Also, can this phone play 1080p? I thought I'd be able to stream 1080p videos via Youtube apps like FREEdi Player but the highest option I get on that app is 720p. Sucks because even my G2x, a three-year-old phone stuck on Gingerbread, can play 1080p easily..

EDIT: the phone can definitely play _and_ stream 1080p, but for some reason, I can't stream any 1080p videos from Youtube no matter what app I use. It always forces me down to 720p or lower.


----------



## clu1688 (Nov 1, 2014)

sk8223 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know how to remove carrier bookmarks from the default Samsung Internet app? I've got a ton of crappy bloatware-related bookmarks that Rogers installed on the phone and I'm not getting the option to remove in the Internet app. I really want to use the Samsung one instead of Chrome because of the full-screen mode, but I hate it because of the un-removable bookmarks. Will I have to root to get rid of them? If so, how?
> 
> Forget Chrome, android browsers, I tried them all on Avant. Definitely not satisfied with either. Chrome or Firefox is way to big and rigid. I use Opera, most flexible in bookmark layout with speed dials. also smaller footprint. Try it, it's very good.
> 
> With root, I removed chrome and disabled stock browser.

Click to collapse


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 2, 2014)

I just picked up the MetroPCS variant of this phone. Does anyone know if the root method in the op will work on my MPCS avant?


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm praying desperately someone will help us unlock the bootloader soon, pleeeaaaseee ☺☺☺


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAQ25 (Nov 3, 2014)

Agreed.....we have root. Bootloader. Someone, anyone? Does anyone know where someone would learn to do something like rewrite a bootloader or recovery.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 3, 2014)

It looks like the bootloader is open to a extent idk for sure but what we will need to figure out is custom recovery and possibly being able to deal with Qualcomm secure boot

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## clu1688 (Nov 3, 2014)

*How to take screenshot on Avant*

I have tried Power+Home, Power+Vol-, Power+Vol+, none worked. 

Any advice?


----------



## LAQ25 (Nov 3, 2014)

clu1688 said:


> I have tried Power+Home, Power+Vol-, Power+Vol+, none worked.
> 
> Any advice?

Click to collapse



What are you trying to do? 
Vol down +home + power = download mode. 
Vol up +home +power =recovery.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 3, 2014)

clu1688 said:


> I have tried Power+Home, Power+Vol-, Power+Vol+, none worked.
> 
> Any advice?

Click to collapse



Press power and home at the same time, hold for 1.5 seconds. It will do an animation and toast and notification. Saves to a new folder called screen shots in your gallery.


----------



## Andro_Xone (Nov 3, 2014)

*Please*

Can you guide me to have that link for Samsung galaxy Star 2 plus Duos SM-G350E and i will be thankful


----------



## Planterz (Nov 4, 2014)

clu1688 said:


> I have tried Power+Home, Power+Vol-, Power+Vol+, none worked.
> 
> Any advice?

Click to collapse



Power and Home work on my Galaxy Light and Note 3. I can't imagine the Avant being any different.


----------



## clu1688 (Nov 4, 2014)

It worked after I rebooted the Avant. Not sure why it didn't. 

The first thing I tried was Home+Power. Anyway, it works now. 

I use google Pinyin keyboard for Chinese input, as default. Recently the keyboard acts funny, and responds with a key left next to the one I intend to press. I have to reboot to clear it. FYI.


----------



## gmolds (Nov 4, 2014)

Still no forums for this device? DAG!


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 5, 2014)

Could someone who has a T-Mobile avant upload a zipped copy of the system/media folder? I really dislike the MetroPCS boot animation. And I'd like to see if there are any other different sounds/tones on the T-Mobile avant. Ty


----------



## sk8223 (Nov 5, 2014)

Android 5.0 (Lollipop) will fix SD card problems! We'll get full access to our SD cards again: http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...s-automatic-mediastore-and-improves-security/

Now I really, really, REALLY hope Samsung puts out an Android 5.0 update for this phone, and hopefully it gets ROMs soon (because I doubt Rogers will ever update this phone in the future).


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 5, 2014)

clu1688 said:


> It worked after I rebooted the Avant. Not sure why it didn't.
> 
> The first thing I tried was Home+Power. Anyway, it works now.
> 
> I use google Pinyin keyboard for Chinese input, as default. Recently the keyboard acts funny, and responds with a key left next to the one I intend to press. I have to reboot to clear it. FYI.

Click to collapse



So did I at first,  I was expecting instant response. You have to hold it in for a bit,  that's the difference.


----------



## MysticPhynyxe (Nov 5, 2014)

*Need help, please...?*

Everyone everywhere is talking about the SM-G386T Avant, while I have the SM-G386T1 Afyon. The Avant is from T-Mobile, while the Afyon is from MetroPCS, although it is sold as the Avant. Is there anyone else who has the same model as me?  If not, I would gladly offer mine up as a test phone. Already tried TOWELROOT and a couple of others without any positive result. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## reeferbob (Nov 5, 2014)

*Any good?*

I'm thinking about getting this phone myself.  I got the Galaxy Exhibit T599N a while back, and was planning on buying a new phone tomorrow.  Well, last night, I literally FRIED my Exhibit at work.  Slipped out of my hand like a bar of soap being squeezed too hard, went up, and down into a hot deep fryer.  Once I got it out and put the battery back in (It took me a half hour to get the battery out of the grease) when I got home from work, put it back in, and amazingly, the phone still turned on.  However, the oil had gotten into the screen, so there was puddle of oil under the glass, i guess it got in through the earpiece.  So I took it apart to drain the oil, and wasn't careful enough. Busted one of the ribbon cables.  Amazed though, that after sitting in hot oil for about the minute it took me to get it out (except the battery which took 30 minutes because it went down into the drain vent) that the only parts that were destroyed were the back cover (the Samsung logo is still there somehow though), which got warped as hell, and the SIM card.  Even my SD card is fine.


Anyway, back on topic.  I was looking at the Light, then from what I've been reading it's pretty much DOA, so I'm thinking about getting the Avant (MetroPCS) tomorrow.  Is it worth the money?  Or would I be better off searching pawn shops for a used T-Mo/Metro S3?

I have noticed reading through this thread that there has been some kind of progress.. What is the actual likelihood of getting CM on here? Or any custom rom. (preferably an Android L ROM as soon as I can get my grubby mitts on one.)


----------



## sk8223 (Nov 5, 2014)

MysticPhynyxe said:


> Everyone everywhere is talking about the SM-G386T Avant, while I have the SM-G386T1 Afyon. The Avant is from T-Mobile, while the Afyon is from MetroPCS, although it is sold as the Avant. Is there anyone else who has the same model as me?  If not, I would gladly offer mine up as a test phone. Already tried TOWELROOT and a couple of others without any positive result. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Does it have the same specs as the Avant? If so, it probably _is_ the Avant, but it's been rebranded for some reason and has slightly different firmware. My phone is officially a 'SM-G386W', and Rogers calls it the "Samsung Galaxy Core LTE" even though its specs don't match said specs for that phone. My phone has the exact same specs as the Avant. Haven't tried rooting mine yet, though, since I care about my warranty. Damn Samsung. You've tried Chainfire, right? Even that's not working?



reeferbob said:


> I'm thinking about getting this phone myself.  I got the Galaxy Exhibit T599N a while back, and was planning on buying a new phone tomorrow.  Well, last night, I literally FRIED my Exhibit at work.  Slipped out of my hand like a bar of soap being squeezed too hard, went up, and down into a hot deep fryer.  Once I got it out and put the battery back in (It took me a half hour to get the battery out of the grease) when I got home from work, put it back in, and amazingly, the phone still turned on.  However, the oil had gotten into the screen, so there was puddle of oil under the glass, i guess it got in through the earpiece.  So I took it apart to drain the oil, and wasn't careful enough. Busted one of the ribbon cables.  Amazed though, that after sitting in hot oil for about the minute it took me to get it out (except the battery which took 30 minutes because it went down into the drain vent) that the only parts that were destroyed were the back cover (the Samsung logo is still there somehow though), which got warped as hell, and the SIM card.  Even my SD card is fine.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.  I was looking at the Light, then from what I've been reading it's pretty much DOA, so I'm thinking about getting the Avant (MetroPCS) tomorrow.  Is it worth the money?  Or would I be better off searching pawn shops for a used T-Mo/Metro S3?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can get it for a decent price (like around $120), I'd say this phone is a steal. It's got 1.5GB of RAM which is incredibly rare for a mid to low-tier phone, and it's got a Snapdragon 400 which has amazing performance even at 1.2 GHz (it's the same SoC as the Moto G, another low-end phone that everyone loves). Samsung's version of 4.4.2 runs extremely smooth on this phone  thanks to all that RAM. SD card support up to 64GB and 16GB internal storage for apps. It's great. The camera, though 5MP, is pretty good.

If you see it for $150 or anything above that, don't get it. Just get the 2014 version of the Moto G instead. I like this phone, but I wouldn't go out of my way to buy it. I only did so because Rogers was offering it to me for an extremely low price upfront (less than $100). And no, there's no point in getting a used S3 now. It's an extremely outdated phone, IMO. The standard variant of the S3 has less RAM than the Galaxy Avant (1GB vs 1.5GB for the Avant). Unless you can get your hands on the 2GB version of the S3, I don't see the point of getting it. If you want a 720p screen like the S3's, like I said, go with the Moto G. If you care about GHz, consider the 2013 Moto X, or just spend a little bit more and get a flagship phone. Anyway, you Americans are so lucky to have Motorola. In Canada, where I live all Motorola phones are exclusive to one carrier. :/

As for CM and Android L... who knows. I very much doubt the latter. This is a mid-range phone that was _only_ released in North America (unlike other mid to low-end Samsung phones, which tend to get released globally), so developers from other countries won't care for this phone, thus limiting progress on custom ROMs and recoveries.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's the thing why I recommend th is over the light in the USA any day,  if your on tmobile or metropcs consider this phone not because it's faster but because it has band 12 700MHz,  that being said if tmobile rolls out in your area on that band you will see better coverage and better building penatration,  thats something  the s3 s4 and s5 do not have with tmobile.. Keep it in mind when your considering your purchase..  I bet that this will get updates,  samsung wouldn't be so dumb to let this just run this version..  The light was the exception cause the device could barely run properly with TouchWiz on it. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 5, 2014)

MysticPhynyxe said:


> Everyone everywhere is talking about the SM-G386T Avant, while I have the SM-G386T1 Afyon. The Avant is from T-Mobile, while the Afyon is from MetroPCS, although it is sold as the Avant. Is there anyone else who has the same model as me?  If not, I would gladly offer mine up as a test phone. Already tried TOWELROOT and a couple of others without any positive result. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I have the same model sm-g386t1 and the root method in the op worked for me without any problems. Also I talked to samsung and the person I spoke with informed me that the two phones are exactly the same other than the carrier specific apps and boot animation.They both run the same software and have all the same hardware. I made a backup copy of the system/app, system/priv-app, and system/media folders so if I mess my phone I can just use the T-Mobile softeare to restore my phone.
It would also be a good idea to make a copy of the apn for mobile data for MetroPCS.


----------



## reeferbob (Nov 6, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Here's the thing why I recommend th is over the light in the USA any day,  if your on tmobile or metropcs consider this phone not because it's faster but because it has band 12 700MHz,  that being said if tmobile rolls out in your area on that band you will see better coverage and better building penatration,  thats something  the s3 s4 and s5 do not have with tmobile.. Keep it in mind when your considering your purchase..  I bet that this will get updates,  samsung wouldn't be so dumb to let this just run this version..  The light was the exception cause the device could barely run properly with TouchWiz on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, I'm in the Denver area, and T-Mo seems to like the Denver market, we're among the first to get anything from them.  My real conundrum is LTE. Is it really that much faster than Metro/T-Mobile's 4G?  Because the 4G is pretty darn fast.  I'm just wondering, because if at all possible, I would like a phone that I will be able to get custom recovery and a custom ROM on.  I know somebody that has an S3 and recently got the Note 4, I could probably get the S3 for next to nothing, but it's from Verizon, so I'm pretty sure there isn't even a way to make it work on a GSM network.


----------



## Signa112 (Nov 6, 2014)

Umm. T-Mobile FTW. If i could get some AOSP love for this phone i would be very satisfied


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 7, 2014)

Lte with tmobile is always faster than 4G or its that way here in texas/fortworth,  i have seen 40mbps down and 20 up

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Signa112 (Nov 7, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Lte with tmobile is always faster than 4G or its that way here in texas/fortworth,  i have seen 40mbps down and 20 up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea best ive got here in Reno was 51 down 23  up


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 7, 2014)

Ya i bet you can see higher speeds I rarely go to fortworth but that's what I got on a Saturday night, which is faster than att when  I check so I like it,  where I live at now I get easy, 20mbps down and about 10-13 up so not entirely bad and mineral wells isn't a big town at all we have roughtly 16,000 pop so that's not bad 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Just a quick hint for anyone missing  the ability to add shortcuts to specific settings options. the notification panel buttons are those shortcuts. just long press them and it will take you to the settings screen for that option. For example long pressing the wifi Toggle will take you to the wifi Setup screen.

Should work for most latest Samsung devices AFAIK


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 7, 2014)

Ya i wish you could add buttons like data. Think it's dumb is not there already


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 8, 2014)

You can,  there is some mods that add more buttons.  Requires root. For some reason Samsung enabled different set of buttons on each model. Stupid Samsung


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 8, 2014)

If you know how, could you point me to a link? I havent rooted yet but i would to fix that


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 8, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2732722  same applies to us


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 9, 2014)

Thx alot check me a minute but got it working.
If anyone else does this. If you get a code 14 error. Download and run tb restore fixer. Then try again.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Moto G Qualcomm MSM8226 snapdragon 400*

Anyone know if this is good news for us or if it's always phone/model specific? They unlocked their bootloader! 

Moto G 2014- (Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400) 

http://www.usoftsmart.com/t269129.html


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 9, 2014)

So, I have a suggestion ☺
If we really want our phone to get real attention, why don't we focus on twrp or chainfire (or you name it), make a request and donate $10 or more each + donate a phone??? I'm pretty sure things could change if we did... 

How many of you guys would be interested? 

I can possibly donate my phone...


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Always make,  model,  age,  revision, carrier,  engineer dependent. Unlocked boot loaders are common,  as well as hacks,  but a moto device being cracked doesn't mean anything for a Samsung device. Samsung unlike others is an asshole about locking bootloader.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 9, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> Always make,  model,  age,  revision, carrier,  engineer dependent. Unlocked boot loaders are common,  as well as hacks,  but a moto device being cracked doesn't mean anything for a Samsung device. Samsung unlike others is an asshole about locking bootloader.

Click to collapse



So it doesn't really matter it's the same (Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400)? It's all about what Samsung did then? I don't think this fact will help Samsungs profits....


----------



## Signa112 (Nov 10, 2014)

What we need is a custom recovery.  We have an unlocked   
Bootloader and chainfire root.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 10, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Samsung have locked our qualcomm badly.... That's why we haven't got a custom recovery yet.... Chainfire helped us root but he didn't unlock the bootloader (yet)...


----------



## eduardomal100 (Nov 10, 2014)

*is there a custom recovery*

This phone is fairly decent for its price and i like it but i would want to do stuff like mod it and every but i wanna have a custom recovery anyone help or start working on it??


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 10, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> So, I have a suggestion ☺
> If we really want our phone to get real attention, why don't we focus on twrp or chainfire (or you name it), make a request and donate $10 or more each + donate a phone??? I'm pretty sure things could change if we did...
> 
> How many of you guys would be interested?
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe this is one possible way to speed up the progress, if we really want someone to bother ☺


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 10, 2014)

I have to agree,  im willin to pitch In a little,  cant do much though sadly about to pull my motor out of my truck..  Got a hole threw a piston so ya lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmolds (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd kick in some paypal fundage...


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Nov 11, 2014)

same here, i got my replacement avant in today so going to have to update and root again with chainfire


----------



## Signa112 (Nov 11, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Samsung have locked our qualcomm badly.... That's why we haven't got a custom recovery yet.... Chainfire helped us root but he didn't unlock the bootloader (yet)...

Click to collapse



No. Samsung doesn't lock T-Mobile boot loaders


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## asheehanjr (Nov 11, 2014)

Does anyone know a quick and dirty way to pull the system recovery files that we need to make cwm? I have root and adb all setup I was trying to do it but was have some trouble. Everything I tried was either path not found or denied in adb. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Nov 11, 2014)

The bootloader is locked. We have root on the device but not through adb. Hence why it says permission denied. To get that working we need an unsecure boot.img. but we can't get that until the bootloader is unlocked. It's a vicious circle. I made an unsecure boot image but when I flash it the phone won't boot. 

If you go into system and find default.prop. the line that says ro.adb.secure=1 needs to be ro.adb.secure=0 for adb to have root permission. 

If you're trying to get the necessary files for whatever it is you were wanting then just find them using a file explorer with root privileges and just pull em through the phone. (Copy them to another path) but it won't do any good until the bootloader is fully unlocked. 

TL; DR: We're still screwed.

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

Also, there's an app called adbd insecure that will allow adb root to work. I found this out after just minutes of doing some reading. It's amazing isn't it? You know, reading before asking questions?
You can find it on the play store or chainfires dedicated thread for it. ?


----------



## asheehanjr (Nov 11, 2014)

I was able to backup the recovery and boot img via flashify. I don't know if this will help any? Here is my Dropbox link.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ph0a4vxxs7uqkv8/AABxJAyFJibbqLX7ad0Qbsqca?dl=0

---------- Post added at 05:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------




kdkirk08 said:


> The bootloader is locked. We have root on the device but not through adb. Hence why it says permission denied. To get that working we need an unsecure boot.img. but we can't get that until the bootloader is unlocked. It's a vicious circle. I made an unsecure boot image but when I flash it the phone won't boot.
> 
> If you go into system and find default.prop. the line that says ro.adb.secure=1 needs to be ro.adb.secure=0 for adb to have root permission.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Believe me I know all about "search before asking" policy here. I was having trouble finding my answer.   

Reason Why i want the files so we can have something to at least work on that is experienced to make a stock image back up. Even though the bootloader is locked, then how come when I did the whole adb shell, su through the cmd prompt I was able to give it super user permissions? 

Thanks for the response. :good:


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just curious if Avant from MetroPCS and t-mobile have the same bootloader and recovery?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Nov 11, 2014)

Why do you have to use that to make a stock image backup? All I did was download the newest firmware from sammobile and pull what i needed to from that. That has all you need in it. 
As for having root through the shell, adb shell-su is different from being able to mount the device with root permission using adb. 
Chainfires thread for his quick root even says adb remount and su actions won't work through adb until you get an insecure boot image.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Nov 11, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> Just curious if Avant from MetroPCS and t-mobile have the same bootloader and recovery?

Click to collapse





Are you asking to see if you can use chainfires root method? 
Since t mobile owns MetroPCS I don't see why it would be an issue. What does your bootloader say? Better yet what version does your phone have on it right now? If it's still ang6 or anha then I'd say your safe to use it. 
I just read over on android forums that someone rooted their metropcs version using this method. Didn't report any problems so I'd assume it's safe.


----------



## CB620 (Nov 12, 2014)

Can someone post a screenshot of your device build.prop specifically the line ro.product.device

Use rootexplorer and navigate to system/build.prop

T-Mobile Model

Thanks.


----------



## Signa112 (Nov 12, 2014)

charlieb620 said:


> Can someone post a screenshot of your device build.prop specifically the line ro.product.device
> 
> Use rootexplorer and navigate to system/build.prop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can upload anything you need


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 12, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Are you asking to see if you can use chainfires root method?
> Since t mobile owns MetroPCS I don't see why it would be an issue. What does your bootloader say? Better yet what version does your phone have on it right now? If it's still ang6 or anha then I'd say your safe to use it.
> I just read over on android forums that someone rooted their metropcs version using this method. Didn't report any problems so I'd assume it's safe.

Click to collapse



No, but thanks ? I'm all rooted and happy already ?
Downloaded the files from asheehanjr's Dropbox a few posts back, and it looks like he's got the MetroPCS Avant? Not sure? Just curious if it's exactly the same for both phones? I have the t-mobile one BTW...


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 13, 2014)

anyone got a fix to make the sound louder


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Chainfire auto root works by taking the stock recovery,  replacing it, which point the unlocked bootloader loads the replaced recovery. That recovery makes a change to something in the system,  then flashes the stock recovery back over itself. That's all chainfire does.  It would not work without a fully unlocked bootloader. 

At this point all we need is to mod the boot.img for custom roms based on stock kernel and touch wiz. Once we get the kernel source,  we can mod even more like porting cyan o gen with custom kernel. We can immediately port a custom recovery too. 

But between Odin and expose framework,  a custom kernel and recovery is only needed if you aren't willing to flash via pc back to normal.


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Nov 13, 2014)

zeroshot said:


> anyone got a fix to make the sound louder

Click to collapse



Vipers Audio!


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 13, 2014)

vipers audio didnt do anything


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Nov 13, 2014)

zeroshot said:


> vipers audio didnt do anything

Click to collapse



you need root and you need to go into the settings and use vipers audio as default because the phone has another sound mod as default.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Maybe good buy Avant?*

Me and my girlfriend were on a family contract together with a friend (x friend). This "friend" reported our phones stolen (reason is another story). We went to the t-mobile store straight away and proved it wasn't true, he confirmed and told us there's nothing we can do! Our "friend" have to "find" the phones and release us from the contract... He was probably one of us (xda freak) cause he recommended us to check online for a imei change or to sell the phones abroad... Kind guy ☺ (I'm aware of the grey zone regarding imei change) 
Me and my girlfriend loves our Avant phones, but now we're kind of ****ed ?
I've tried everything, the closest so far is EFS Professional, but no luck. And of course there's the online services, but I'm not sure if I can trust them? 
Might sell them as they are for parts or development? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Nov 14, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> Chainfire auto root works by taking the stock recovery,  replacing it, which point the unlocked bootloader loads the replaced recovery. That recovery makes a change to something in the system,  then flashes the stock recovery back over itself. That's all chainfire does.  It would not work without a fully unlocked bootloader.
> 
> At this point all we need is to mod the boot.img for custom roms based on stock kernel and touch wiz.

Click to collapse



I've already messed with the boot.img. I've said this at least 3 times now. If the bootloader was completely fully unlocked it'd let me flash the insecure boot.img. 
1- be me, make insecure boot.img. 
2- flash image to device via odin.
3- success! 
4- be phone, ha! just kidding *****. Now I won't boot. 
5- be me again, flash stock boot.img.
6- phone, oh now I'm good. I'll boot for you kind sir. 
7- be me, crying. 

If the boot loader is indeed unlocked, it'd accept any mods to the boot.img. 

If chainfires root method installs a custom recovery, then overwrites it with the stock one before it finishes, what would happen if we changed it to where it just leaves the modified recovery? Or just pull the file inside root package and flash it manually? I might have to try this later. 
This is my first non htc device. So I'm not 100% sure if I'm creating the boot.img right for it. But changing 2 lines shouldn't cause it not to boot unless the bootloader is indeed locked. 

"I'm just asking questions?" Lol.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 14, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> I've already messed with the boot.img. I've said this at least 3 times now. If the bootloader was completely fully unlocked it'd let me flash the insecure boot.img.
> 1- be me, make insecure boot.img.
> 2- flash image to device via odin.
> 3- success!
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you check the byte size of your repackaged image compared to the original? Try unpacking it then repacking it with modifying anything. Sometimes there is a header that the kitchen tools don't keep and that screws everything up.


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 14, 2014)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> you need root and you need to go into the settings and use vipers audio as default because the phone has another sound mod as default.

Click to collapse



i just did all that messed with it for another 30mins restarted my phone 20 times and iy still dont work. sound is still the same volume.  sucks all i want to change is the speaker volume.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah I did everything I could think of. I even unpacked the boot.img and repacked it making no changes and it would boot up. So i know it's not the program screwing it up. I don't know what to do.


----------



## asheehanjr (Nov 15, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> No, but thanks ? I'm all rooted and happy already ?
> Downloaded the files from asheehanjr's Dropbox a few posts back, and it looks like he's got the MetroPCS Avant? Not sure? Just curious if it's exactly the same for both phones? I have the t-mobile one BTW...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do have the Metro PCS Avant. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyut (Nov 17, 2014)

*G386T similar to G386W?*

I realize that through maybe one of the 5 pages plus of posts this might be already addressed (I did see post #176 on the current page 4, post #255 on the current page 6; I used g386w as my search term in Firefox) but I will admit looking at the first page (OP) and the current last page, I am stymied to see if the g386t (T-mobile) and g386w are basically the same and the root method would work for the g386w (WIND Mobile (T-mobile Canada), and apparently on ROGERS (Canada) as well)? I was hoping if they could use the same root that the OP would have been updated to state this.

I don't care about KNOX or warranty.

I get the impression about the 2 reference posts in paragraph 1 of this post that the g386w is a "rebranded" g386t?

Currently:

I tried Towelroot (tr.apk) which states "this phone isn't currently supported".

Thanks for helping (in advance).


----------



## sk8223 (Nov 17, 2014)

crazyut said:


> I realize that through maybe one of the 5 pages plus of posts this might be already addressed (I did see post #176 on the current page 4, post #255 on the current page 6; I used g386w as my search term in Firefox) but I will admit looking at the first page (OP) and the current last page, I am stymied to see if the g386t (T-mobile) and g386w are basically the same and the root method would work for the g386w (WIND Mobile (T-mobile Canada), and apparently on ROGERS (Canada) as well)? I was hoping if they could use the same root that the OP would have been updated to state this.
> 
> I don't care about KNOX or warranty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, hi. That would be me. 

Towelroot doesn't work for this phone, BTW. If you had actually bothered to read the thread, you'd see that Chainfire is the only root method that works with the G386. Towelroot will not work at all. But even then, I don't know if it'll work with the G386W. However, since it has the exact same specs as the Avant, I assume it will.


----------



## MysticPhynyxe (Nov 17, 2014)

*samsung galaxy avant/afyon*



sk8223 said:


> Does it have the same specs as the Avant? If so, it probably _is_ the Avant, but it's been rebranded for some reason and has slightly different firmware. My phone is officially a 'SM-G386W', and Rogers calls it the "Samsung Galaxy Core LTE" even though its specs don't match said specs for that phone. My phone has the exact same specs as the Avant. Haven't tried rooting mine yet, though, since I care about my warranty. Damn Samsung. You've tried Chainfire, right? Even that's not working?
> 
> 
> 
> No,  I have not, as of yet.  My hope is to luck into a one click app (ie - framaroot, towelroot, etc.) as I currently don't have PC access to do it properly.   Does the possibility exist to do what is needed through a terminal emulator, rather than a PC?

Click to collapse


----------



## crazyut (Nov 17, 2014)

sk8223 said:


> Oh, hi. That would be me.
> 
> Towelroot doesn't work for this phone, BTW. If you had actually bothered to read the thread, you'd see that Chainfire is the only root method that works with the G386. Towelroot will not work at all. But even then, I don't know if it'll work with the G386W. However, since it has the exact same specs as the Avant, I assume it will.

Click to collapse



By the way, I did bother to read (as stated "I realize that through maybe one of the 5 pages plus of posts this might  be already addressed (I did see post #176 on the current page 4, post  #255 on the current page 6; I used g386w as my search term in Firefox)  but I will admit looking at the first page (OP) and the current last  page, I am stymied to see if the g386t (T-mobile) and g386w are  basically the same and the root method would work for the g386w (WIND  Mobile (T-mobile Canada), and apparently on ROGERS (Canada) as well)? I  was hoping if they could use the same root that the OP would have been  updated to state this.").

Unfortunately, it seems you did not. No one bothered to state if towelroot had been updated recently (because no one had tried recently, apparently. I know that the guys will update things randomly and normally often) so that is why I tried that (so as of yesterday, it has not been updated).

No one clearly stated that yes, chainfire works on the g386w (though from what I read, it works on the g386t (and it is on the list for working root on his page) and I have downloaded that file in the case that it is verified that it does indeed work). Hence my post and confusion.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Towel root is dead. It only works on firmwares before June 2014, and the creator is a sell out that now works for Google patching these cracks and bugs instead of exploiting them. There will be no updates. Now chill.


----------



## crazyut (Nov 17, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> Towel root is dead. It only works on firmwares before June 2014, and the creator is a sell out that now works for Google patching these cracks and bugs instead of exploiting them. There will be no updates. Now chill.

Click to collapse



Cash does speak; it is chill here in Calgary or it was until the heatware rolled in...


----------



## Planterz (Nov 17, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> Towel root is dead. It only works on firmwares before June 2014, and the creator is a sell out that now works for Google patching these cracks and bugs instead of exploiting them.

Click to collapse



I personally wouldn't use the epithet "sell out" about Mr. Hotz. The kid is a genius and deserves to be paid the big bucks, and frankly, Towelroot worked because of an exploit that was also a serious security flaw. Let's just be glad he works for Google, and not, say, the NSA.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Nov 18, 2014)

crazyut said:


> No one clearly stated that yes, chainfire works on the g386w (though from what I read, it works on the g386t (and it is on the list for working root on his page) and I have downloaded that file in the case that it is verified that it does indeed work). Hence my post and confusion.

Click to collapse




For anybody to come out and say - "yes, chainfires root does work on the g386w" we need somebody who has the phone to try it out. Yes that'd be you. I think it'd work. If I had the phone I'd try it. It is just a phone after all. And a cheap one. If you try it and it works, great. That will let others know. If it don't then just lift up your couch cushions and go buy another one.


----------



## acanthamax (Nov 19, 2014)

*root didn't take with avant*

Hello,

I did everything like posted but Root Checker keeps coming up in red. I even went to Chain Fire and downloaded the file there for SM-G386T with Odin - still no luck.

My build is KOT49H.G386TUVU1ANG6

Kernel version is 3.4.0-2052858

Is there a custom ROM that might work. I kind of like the phone, but since I got it a Costco I can return if up to 14 days.

A phone w/o root is worthless to me. I'll got back to my old phone 

Thanks!


----------



## mjm_xd (Nov 19, 2014)

tim516 said:


> Is anybody else having a crashing and rebooting problem on G386TUVU1ANHA?
> 
> Is there a fix for this?
> 
> It's usually happening a few times a day whether I'm using the phone or at night.   The phone reboots at night and I hear the T-Mobile jingle when it restarts.

Click to collapse



For those still having issues with the phone rebooting....

My phone would reboot every several days at odd times, like in the middle of the night or early in the morning.
It appears to be related to Google Now.  I disabled Google Now and turned off location services and it has been ~20 days since my last reboot.
I did notice that there is an update for Google+/Google Now, but I have yet to test that.

YMMV


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 20, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> Me and my girlfriend were on a family contract together with a friend (x friend). This "friend" reported our phones stolen (reason is another story). We went to the t-mobile store straight away and proved it wasn't true, he confirmed and told us there's nothing we can do! Our "friend" have to "find" the phones and release us from the contract... He was probably one of us (xda freak) cause he recommended us to check online for a imei change or to sell the phones abroad... Kind guy ☺ (I'm aware of the grey zone regarding imei change)
> Me and my girlfriend loves our Avant phones, but now we're kind of ****ed ?
> I've tried everything, the closest so far is EFS Professional, but no luck. And of course there's the online services, but I'm not sure if I can trust them?
> Might sell them as they are for parts or development?
> Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



So, we had to buy new phones... Just checking in to see if anyone is interested? 2 pieces of Avant in perfect condition, for parts...


----------



## Planterz (Nov 20, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> So, we had to buy new phones... Just checking in to see if anyone is interested? 2 pieces of Avant in perfect condition, for parts...

Click to collapse



eBay, Swappa, Craiglsist, whatever. This isn't the proper venue to sell your stuff.


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 20, 2014)

Planterz said:


> eBay, Swappa, Craiglsist, whatever. This isn't the proper venue to sell your stuff.

Click to collapse



I know ☺
Wish I knew the right developer to donate a phone to???


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 20, 2014)

Chainfire is your best bet I think what yall think

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nyttliv7 (Nov 20, 2014)

nyttliv7 said:


> I know ☺
> Wish I knew the right developer to donate a phone to???

Click to collapse



I might be wrong, but I think we need one of the most active "bootloader-unlocker", more than a "rooter"... I'm actually checking around right now ?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe might wanna look at who unlocked the s5 and similar version devices I bet they could use the same trick/bug if you will into our phones.. they might have to edit it a slight bit but I bet anything this is very similar to samsungs other phones at least code wise.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## crazyut (Nov 21, 2014)

I gambled with the CF-Auto-Root-afyonltetmo-afyonltetmo-smg386t.zip on my phone as listed here (I figured it's $100 and worse come to worse, I can play dumb). Used the ODIN in the file, it successfully rooted, rebooted, updated the SU binary, rebooted and it's rooted (using Ad-Away, ES File Explorer so far)! Now, I just have to get it sim unlocked!

Note: it did the trip the KNOX counter 0x0 to 0x1 but I don't care!! I love it!

Also, I wanted to SIM Unlock it but it was $22 (tested with a ROGERS sim and Virgin Mobile data sim)



crazyut said:


> I realize that through maybe one of the 5 pages plus of posts this might be already addressed (I did see post #176 on the current page 4, post #255 on the current page 6; I used g386w as my search term in Firefox) but I will admit looking at the first page (OP) and the current last page, I am stymied to see if the g386t (T-mobile) and g386w are basically the same and the root method would work for the g386w (WIND Mobile (T-mobile Canada), and apparently on ROGERS (Canada) as well)? I was hoping if they could use the same root that the OP would have been updated to state this.
> 
> I don't care about KNOX or warranty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Now your recovery is the tmobile version. You most likely won't be able to use it for any Windstream updates. Just a FYI. There is also a g386u version out there.


----------



## crazyut (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info about a g386u version (that is also Chainfire and is it on his site; when I downloaded the g386t version, it was the only one). T-mobile updates their software (at least so far) more than Wind Mobile (which is rumoured to be owned by T-mobile (but this is on the hush-hush)).



chaostic_2k1 said:


> Now your recovery is the tmobile version. You most likely won't be able to use it for any Windstream updates. Just a FYI. There is also a g386u version out there.

Click to collapse


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 21, 2014)

Wind mobile ain't owned by tmobile.. tmobile usa only owns MetroPCS, however deutsche telekom might but never publicly said that so saying it does or rumored is invalid.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyut (Nov 21, 2014)

That is why I said it was rumoured (that Wind Mobile (Canada) would be owned by T-mobile (US)). The rumour is probably fueled by the many similarities between the two divisions.

It's a mute point though with T-mobile's US$80 LTE all-you-can-eat in 112+ countries (unlimited data/text and unlimited talk in the US) versus using Wind Mobile's US plan which was the $35 + $4 for the US (instead of the normal $15 for the US add-on).



Cobra11Murderer said:


> Wind mobile ain't owned by tmobile.. tmobile usa only owns MetroPCS, however deutsche telekom might but never publicly said that so saying it does or rumored is invalid..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Signa112 (Nov 22, 2014)

Look. We need a developer.  I keep bricking my **** trying to unlock tjis bootloader.  I have worked on HTCs, tried kexec 2nd init theres nothing more i can do. ****ing Samsung.  Their fu stronger than mine.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Keep in mind, the Sources for the G386TUVU1ANFD Original July Firmware for the Tmobile Avant, G386T1UVU1ANH3 Original MetroPCS Avant firmware, and the G386WVLU1ANH6 September original Canada version "Galaxy Core LTE/Galaxy Core Black" version are available on the samsung open source page: http://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=sub&sub=F&searchValue=g386

The ANG6 (Second July) and ANHA (Latest) for the Tmobile Avant or any of the ANH7/ANI1/ANJ1 for the Canadian are not yet.

The g386F and g386u are older Galaxy Core LTE Jellybean for the UK, Taiwan, and SouthEast Asia markets. The Avant g386t, g386t1, and g386w is basically the same phone with a slightly upgraded processor/ram/OS version.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 24, 2014)

*OMG THE BOOTLOADER IS LOCKED HALPPPPPP*

I'm seriously starting to think every t-mobile user starts their day off yelling that. cf-root works, the issue isnt the device or the bootloader its the people trying to pack their images incorrectly.


@Planterz how many phones you gunna go through? 

edit: found stock recovery, cwm is compiling now.
http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=hitsquad
first person to join and know how to use odin/download mode wins. make sure to say my name and highlight me, im going to be cleaning my house so if you join and jsut sit there i wont notice you and think no one is interested in this and i should stop wasting my time.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 24, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> I just picked up the MetroPCS variant of this phone. Does anyone know if the root method in the op will work on my MPCS avant?

Click to collapse



o/ wanna be my tester?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 24, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> o/ wanna be my tester?

Click to collapse



Sure. I'd like that. Also you can find me on android forums under the username Masterchief


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 24, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Sure. I'd like that. Also you can find me on android forums under the username Masterchief

Click to collapse



yea i know, i read through this whole trhead after finding your newest post on AF. mind joining irc at teh above link?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> @Planterz how many phones you gunna go through?

Click to collapse



I don't have an Avant. A ladyfriend of my does though, so I still pay attention to this thread. Actually, I pay attention to a few threads about T-Mobile specific devices. I've got my T399, a Nexus 4, and for the time being I have a Note 3, but I'm gonna sell it because I'm finding it too big to carry, but more importantly I need the cash because I just switched jobs and I'm not getting many hours because I'm the new guy. I really want an LG G2 though. Bigger than my Nexus 4, but not freaking huge like the Note...basically a Nexus 5 with big battery. Dev isn't up to Nexus 5 standards, but it has LiquidSmooth, so that's good enough for me. Kinda want a Moto X 2013 too; the Developer Edition can be bought brand new for $230! I should get a nice chunk of change back from the gubment come tax season.

Did you get an Avant? I thought you switched back to Sprint.

BTW, does the new Phandroid forum suck or what? I mean, good god that software is awful.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I don't have an Avant. I've got my T399, a Nexus 4, and for the time being I have a Note 3, but I'm gonna sell it because I'm finding it too big to carry, but more importantly I need the cash because I just switched jobs and I'm not getting many hours because I'm the new guy. I really want an LG G2 though. Bigger than my Nexus 4, but not freaking huge like the Note...basically a Nexus 5 with big battery. Dev isn't up to Nexus 5 standards, but it has LiquidSmooth, so that's good enough for me. Kinda want a Moto X 2013 too; the Developer Edition can be bought brand new for $230! I should get a nice chunk of change back from the gubment come tax season.
> 
> Did you get an Avant? I thought you switched back to Sprint.
> 
> BTW, does the new Phandroid forum suck or what? I mean, good god that software is awful.

Click to collapse



i am on sprint, with a note 4. @Masterchief87 talked to me on phandroid to make a recovery for this phone when i found this thread. just waiting to find out how well the cwm i built works...


----------



## Planterz (Nov 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> i am on sprint, with a note 4. @Masterchief87 talked to me on phandroid to make a recovery for this phone when i found this thread. just waiting to find out how well the cwm i built works...

Click to collapse



Good luck. This phone deserves some good dev support (not that Chainfire rooting it isn't noteworthy). Apart from from the KNOX bullcrap, this phone is everything I wish the Galaxy Light was.

What'd you do with your Moto G LTE?


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Good luck. This phone deserves some good dev support (not that Chainfire rooting it isn't noteworthy). Apart from from the KNOX bullcrap, this phone is everything I wish the Galaxy Light was.
> 
> What'd you do with your Moto G LTE?

Click to collapse



knox is overrated on how "bad" it is. many other oems have had similar functions for a long time and didnt actually do anything, knox at least has some business applications and can be used by them.

never owned a moto g lte, someone asked me for help with recovery i did and then i ported twrp as well. it was a time when i had a good bit of spare time and had a fair amount of donations came in so i kept working on it, once i reached the limit of what i could do i said my good byes.

i jumped back to sprint and got a nexus 5 on easy pay that i paid off early and sold it to get the money to pick up a note 4 on easy pay (including that $200 bestbuy promo) so it made it easy to upgrade .


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> o/ wanna be my tester?

Click to collapse



i have the metro version too. so far ive rooted and added the data notification button. i also tryed doing the viper4android but couldnt get it to work. so if theres anything i can do to help let me know.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> edit: found stock recovery, cwm is compiling now.
> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=hitsquad
> first person to join and know how to use odin/download mode wins. make sure to say my name and highlight me, im going to be cleaning my house so if you join and jsut sit there i wont notice you and _*think no one is interested in this and i should stop wasting my time.*_

Click to collapse



going on 4 hours and no one has joined


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> going on 4 hours and no one has joined

Click to collapse



I followed the link but I've never used that site before and I don't have my computer with me because I just got off work.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 25, 2014)

https://mega.co.nz/#!tQgxmSSK!N0iWElUGAiGIIUcu54whvqs-8p67_AqCIvfHZvshb8o


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> https://mega.co.nz/#!tQgxmSSK!N0iWElUGAiGIIUcu54whvqs-8p67_AqCIvfHZvshb8o

Click to collapse



This link is to download the recovery, right?

---------- Post added 25th November 2014 at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was 24th November 2014 at 11:51 PM ----------




Masterchief87 said:


> This link is to download the recovery, right?

Click to collapse



I flashed the recovery file and when i boot into recovery the screen says:
RECOVERY BOOTING.....
RECOVERY IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING
Set Warranty Bit : recovery


Then the screen goes black with a gray bar across the top for a split second, followed by the phone powering off.
If there is any way i can better assist you in troubleshooting the issue just let me know what to do.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 25, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> This link is to download the recovery, right?
> 
> ---------- Post added 25th November 2014 at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was 24th November 2014 at 11:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



boot up regularly and grab /cache/recovery/last_log


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 25, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yc6sc2rt63vdc6m/Screenshot_2014-11-24-23-26-37.png?dl=0






Here's a screenshot of what is in my /cache folder. 
I don't see the file you are looking for.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Nov 25, 2014)

As a side note,  the S4 audio dock cable works on the Avant.  Triggers home dock mode, shows the dock tool bar in the notifications,  and has charging plus audio over micro usb.  6 bucks us super shipper. No mod or resistor change needed.


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Nov 26, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> going on 4 hours and no one has joined

Click to collapse



I'll try to be in there as much as I can! I hope to see you soon  I am there now. Might as well ask some questions if you are willing to answer


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Signa112 (Nov 29, 2014)

Our device is doomed


----------



## zeroshot (Nov 29, 2014)

Signa112 said:


> Our device is doomed

Click to collapse



every phone i have is doomed with crap volume


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Nov 30, 2014)

Never doomed every device has potential to be unlocked it's just up to those that are willing

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shabbypenguin (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey guys just dropping in to say didnt forget yall.  I'm 17 hours from home for Holliday road trip.  Be back next week

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mriley08751 (Nov 30, 2014)

Will this work on the Metro PCS Version? And the link for the root is down on my side. Ordered the phone on Black Friday, just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mriley08751 said:


> Will this work on the Metro PCS Version? And the link for the root is down on my side. Ordered the phone on Black Friday, just waiting for it to arrive.

Click to collapse



The root method in the OP will work on metropcs and t-mobile. If nobody beats me to it I'll upload the zip file to my Dropbox and send you a link once I get to my computer.


----------



## Mriley08751 (Dec 1, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> The root method in the OP will work on metropcs and t-mobile. If nobody beats me to it I'll upload the zip file to my Dropbox and send you a link once I get to my computer.

Click to collapse



Thank You!


----------



## zeroshot (Dec 2, 2014)

just ran into a new problem. im on metropcs and i couldnt use the hotspot without paying 5 bucks to them to use it. i never had to worry about that with my old phone. anyone know how to get around that?


----------



## eduardomal100 (Dec 3, 2014)

*root*



zeroshot said:


> just ran into a new problem. im on metropcs and i couldnt use the hotspot without paying 5 bucks to them to use it. i never had to worry about that with my old phone. anyone know how to get around that?

Click to collapse



All u should do is root with chainfire and use a expose module


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 3, 2014)

eduardomal100 said:


> All u should do is root with chainfire and use a expose module

Click to collapse



What module are you talking about?


----------



## zeroshot (Dec 3, 2014)

im rooted already. what do i do after that


----------



## skitube (Dec 3, 2014)

*cross post*



tim516 said:


> Is anybody else having a crashing and rebooting problem on G386TUVU1ANHA?
> 
> Is there a fix for this?
> 
> It's usually happening a few times a day whether I'm using the phone or at night.   The phone reboots at night and I hear the T-Mobile jingle when it restarts.

Click to collapse



Same experience. Here is a thread on the same issue. No fix mentioned:
support.t-mobile.com/thread/80130


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 4, 2014)

Seems YouTube causes my phone to crash


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine hadn't rebooted since I unrooted it. So about a month now. Until last night. Went to open up youtube, it hung, then whammy. Reboot.


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yea mine was rebooting even before i rooted it


----------



## sk8223 (Dec 8, 2014)

Got a 21.56MB update pushed to my phone from Samsung today. It has a fairly ambiguous description; don't know if I should install it or not. Too bad the damn icon stays in the task bar with no way to remove it.

EDIT: decided to install it. Took a long time because of all of Samsung's bloatware that had to be optimized. Only things that changed are the baseband and kernel. No changelog. Stupid Samsung can't even make the effort to upgrade us to 4.4.4.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 8, 2014)

Tmobile version?  I haven't recieved the update.. it must be to enable band 12 if it's a baseband update

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zeroshot (Dec 8, 2014)

really wish someone could figure out a way around the hotspot. i am without internet on my computer and xbox and its crappy. i think its so stupid that i cant use my phone internet on my computer wothout paying a crap ton more


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 8, 2014)

Nvm recieved the update this mornin, I bet Hotspot could be tricked by the apn file..now I don't have mine rooted to actually check but that's my guess.., also have ya tried any of the tethering apps?, I for one see tmobile doesn't accurately measure the tethering data. . It's always a Meg or so when I've done used 200+

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 8, 2014)

If you wanna Tether your computer just use clockworkmod Tether, foxfi, or pdanet. It's only USB or Bluetooth but it works for me.  You will need a user agent switcher for foxfi or pdanet. I'm not sure about clockworkmod Tether because I have never used it.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 9, 2014)

I wanna custom recovery.  We have an ARM v7 processor meaning i can port alot of aosp roms over if we can get a custom img


----------



## zeroshot (Dec 9, 2014)

non of the apps work. i even trued exposed xtether and it didnt work


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 9, 2014)

Signa112 said:


> I wanna custom recovery.  We have an ARM v7 processor meaning i can port alot of aosp roms over if we can get a custom img

Click to collapse



Thats not how it works.


Anyways, someone mind testing this? the prebuilt kernel was too large to fit with twrp so i had to compile one using lzma, but the kernel source was missing its guide on which defconfigs to use and /proc/config.gz isnt on your phone.

https://mega.co.nz/#!MNIHGKzS!mbhfTLyGvVg8dS6HdWUzaUrT4JyAA1glFegNrl8PY14


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anybody tried this yet? I'll give it a try if not.


----------



## HoKogan (Dec 9, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> Thats not how it works.
> 
> 
> Anyways, someone mind testing this? the prebuilt kernel was too large to fit with twrp so i had to compile one using lzma, but the kernel source was missing its guide on which defconfigs to use and /proc/config.gz isnt on your phone.

Click to collapse



I tried it out and it flashed fine in Odin but the recovery screen was illegible. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a snapshot of it to post. Also, it didn't cause an issue with my phone rebooting or anything either.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 9, 2014)

HoKogan said:


> I tried it out and it flashed fine in Odin but the recovery screen was illegible. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a snapshot of it to post. Also, it didn't cause an issue with my phone rebooting or anything either.

Click to collapse



what do you mean illegible?


----------



## HoKogan (Dec 10, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> what do you mean illegible?

Click to collapse



The recovery screen was extremely blurry and i couldn't make out any of the options.


----------



## ygb (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't mean to be interrupting the party but I want to get an Avant but I need WiFi tethering to work. This seems to work for rooted Tmobile Samsung s5 (with user agent switcher):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52929981&postcount=21

Has anyone tried this on the Avant? Anyone care to?

Thanks,
YGB


----------



## cragains (Dec 10, 2014)

I am very much interested in getting a custom recovery working for this phone best $99 bucks I've spent,  more so with recovery/ roms


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 10, 2014)

HoKogan said:


> The recovery screen was extremely blurry and i couldn't make out any of the options.

Click to collapse



Similar to this?

I'm compiling a version that should fix that if it is.


edit: j03lpr86 confirmed fixed graphics, gutta make a new zimage with samsungs root protection removed and should be ready for release.

edit2: Released! http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/


----------



## HoKogan (Dec 10, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> I'm compiling a version that should fix that if it is.
> 
> 
> edit: j03lpr86 confirmed fixed graphics, gutta make a new zimage with samsungs root protection removed and should be ready for release.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 10, 2014)

Woohoo


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 10, 2014)

HoKogan said:


> Yes, it was exactly like that. Sorry for the late reply.

Click to collapse



its cool, j03lpr86 hopped on irc and helped me out with the last bit of testing i needed. i need to fix something in the device tree but the image posted is otherwise fully working, once i get teh device tree fixed i plan on submitted to be made official.


----------



## mingolianbeef (Dec 11, 2014)

I bring everyone greetings from the ZTE Zmax community. If I recall correctly, you are supposed to modify a .jar or the framework-res.apk file to disable hotspot lock. Other fixes include dirty porting a TW ROM from a phone with HS unlocked, using the WiFi tether app or I believe there is a build prop line that has the phone check to see if its locked or unlocked. Just my two cents, hope they help


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Dec 11, 2014)

So let me get this straight because I don't want to overhype myself. We are a few steps away from a legitimate custom recovery and therefore custom roms? Or did I simply just misread what is actually going on? If so what type of custom recovery is it CWM, Philz touch,  TWRP or one I have never heard of?

I am not sure if I wish to get this phone or the ZTE Zmax but considering the ZTE Zmax has no root at this time  ( and may never get it ) and you guys do as well as the possibility of roms, I'm swayed to get this phone instead.

Either one is a nice upgrade over my lg l34c aka Optimus fuel. The ZTE Zmax has better specifications ( which means almost everything to me, almost ) but I care way too much about root access and roms so I am torn between these two phones.

If this phone is getting recovery  and therefore hopefully roms then I will definitely pick up the Avant over the ZTE Zmax.

Any opinions on my conundrum will be taken into account and greatly appreciated.

Quickdraw996

P.S. How is the battery life when leaving location on and either data or WiFi on constantly. I remember seeing posts about this phone having great battery life but I can't seem to remember if specifics were given such as data, wifi, location, screen on time, etc. I now leave my location on 24/7 (at  the cost of my battery) due to the fact that I've had mobile phones stolen in the past and location was not on so I could not track them and get them back, ( and of course the police were of no help ) as well as I always have either data or WiFi enabled at any given time. Better yet, what is the screen on time with these settings enabled. And once again your help is greatly appreciated.

Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 11, 2014)

Quickdraw996 said:


> So let me get this straight because I don't want to overhype myself. We are a few steps away from a legitimate custom recovery and therefore custom roms? Or did I simply just misread what is actually going on? If so what type of custom recovery is it CWM, Philz touch,  TWRP or one I have never heard of?

Click to collapse



The only steps you are away is buying one and flashing it, i released it over on the avant forum on phandroid. It's TWRP, cwm is kind of a dead project with koush moving on and updates slowing down (plus twrp is way cooler  ). philz is abandoned and for personal reasons i would never build it.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Dec 11, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> The only steps you are away is buying one and flashing it, i released it over on the avant forum on phandroid. It's TWRP, cwm is kind of a dead project with koush moving on and updates slowing down (plus twrp is way cooler  ). philz is abandoned and for personal reasons i would never build it.

Click to collapse



Could you post it here or at the very least link me to it over at phandroid.con

Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Dec 11, 2014)

*https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-11068*

Small update of about 49MB

I updated and it worked fine,i had to do it via KIES since i was rooted

*BE WARNED YOU WILL LOSE ROOT AND WILL HAVE TO RE ROOT*

but it was simple, just re root, and open up SU app and poof!

just in case here:


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Dec 11, 2014)

Quickdraw996 said:


> Could you post it here or at the very least link me to it over at phandroid.con
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I need 10 posts to post a URL -_- but here is the link. Just delete space in .com
androidforums. com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like the source is here.

http://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=search&searchValue=SM-G386T

I will be excited to see a custom rom. I really want to tether via bluetooth. I do not like running down my battery over wifi.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Dec 11, 2014)

EvoTheBoy said:


> I need 10 posts to post a URL -_- but here is the link. Just delete space in .com
> androidforums. com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/

Click to collapse



Either way, Thanks.

Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Dec 11, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> I really want to tether via bluetooth. I do not like running down my battery over wifi.

Click to collapse



PdaNet.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 11, 2014)

PdaNet does not work. It appears things got striped out from the stock rom severely enough to prevent any bluetooth tethering via 3rd party apps. The laptops will connect and then nothing, it literally does not recognize the phone as Bluetooth DUN capable and the 3rd party apps never see the laptop as being connected.

I have even updated the framework-res.apk to enable native bluetooth, but when I went to inspect the services.jar as well it did not have anything listed for bluetooth connectivity at all. I am not sure where samsung has relocated that.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Dec 12, 2014)

*USB?*

I know that a cable is probably way less convenient but, you should still at least be able to do USB tethering. Honestly it's only a last resort for me, but it always the works well even on my $20 LG L34C. Luckily you guys have a custom recovery. My phone does not so I have learned many times the consequences of having root without a custom recovery, this time my play store does not work no matter what I do. ( I've even formatted the phone and reinstalled the Play Store into / system / app ). Hopefully I get money soon and will upgrade to this phone. I do not wish to dish out another $20 for another one of these crappy phones.

On a side note how slow is your 2G after you've used your allotted high speed data. On net10 I get 10 kilobits per second download at most I'm just curious how much faster tmobile's throttled 2G is, if at all.

Quickdraw996

Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never went over 5gb, got the 30 dollar plan, I would think though prob faster than 10 kilobits

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zeroshot (Dec 12, 2014)

cable doesnt work either cause it uses the same app to send the internet


----------



## jesesp (Dec 12, 2014)

*xtrestolite custom rom for galaxy avant??*

I am wondering if XtreStoLite custom rom will work with galaxy avant since it seems xtrestolite is a modification of 4.4.2 kit kat . Has anyone tried it???    4.4.2 which is what avant runs so it seems like it should be fine. The only reason i hesitate is that all the websites seem to be focused on using it with a galaxy s5 and i do not want to brick this new phone.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 12, 2014)

jesesp said:


> I am wondering if XtreStoLite custom rom will work with galaxy avant since it seems xtrestolite is a modification of 4.4.2 kit kat . Has anyone tried it???    4.4.2 which is what avant runs so it seems like it should be fine. The only reason i hesitate is that all the websites seem to be focused on using it with a galaxy s5 and i do not want to brick this new phone.

Click to collapse



Dont flash other phones roms, since the snapdragon 800 qualcomm and oems have used dtb in the kernel that makes it so that you have to have a kernel for your exact device otherwise major issues could be present (the most common one is a not booting phone). Its enough of a change that the moto g (2013)'s recovery/kernels wont boot on the moto g 4g (2013) even though sdcard slot, lte and a gyroscope were the only changes between the two.

It's also because of this dtb setup many people think they have a locked bootloader because they try to use some kitchen/script and when it doesnt work they dont understand why it didnt work.

Moral of teh story, unless its a universal zip (like supersu or enable init.d) dont flash it on your phone unless you are 100% certain you know what you are doing.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Quickdraw996 said:


> I know that a cable is probably way less convenient but, you should still at least be able to do USB tethering. Honestly it's only a last resort for me, but it always the works well even on my $20 LG L34C. Luckily you guys have a custom recovery. My phone does not so I have learned many times the consequences of having root without a custom recovery, this time my play store does not work no matter what I do. ( I've even formatted the phone and reinstalled the Play Store into / system / app ). Hopefully I get money soon and will upgrade to this phone. I do not wish to dish out another $20 for another one of these crappy phones.
> 
> On a side note how slow is your 2G after you've used your allotted high speed data. On net10 I get 10 kilobits per second download at most I'm just curious how much faster tmobile's throttled 2G is, if at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dialup speeds

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> *https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-11068*
> 
> Small update of about 49MB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just Chinese language support, doesn't even say bug fixes


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Dec 12, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> Dialup speeds
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but i still lost root, i had to re-root, and give root perm to all rooted apps since they no longer had root, and with that, i had to re install SU file and same with xposed and vipersaudio. not a big deal since all i had to do is reboot when it installed files.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Doesn't keis auto wipe cache? Do you still have the update file?


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 12, 2014)

*Bluetooth tethering & a request for a real forum*

I and 30 others have put in requests for a new Samsung Galaxy Avant discussion area to be created in the proper thread, but so far it is going ignored.

At any rate I am looking into rebuilding our Kernel to restore bluetooth profiles that our S5 mini brethrens have in theirs. One or 2 of the S5 mini variations uses our MSM8226 chipset and in a few hours I will have the source downloaded fully. I plan to use TWRP to backup my phone and then I will either flash the kernel via Odin or TWRP and report back.

I have also seen that some users have ported the CAF bluetooth driver into the kernel of some Samsung devices, but this appears to create issues that are difficult to resolve fully. I do not want to introduce bugs without clear advantages to it and I see none moving to the CAF bluetooth driver when the driver from the SM-G800H should be similar. Hopefully other people will get involved soon and apply hacks and modifications, but I only have one goal - enable BNEP - bluetooth tethering.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Dec 12, 2014)

So we have root and a custom recovery. Now who do we know that we can talk to to get a few custom ROMs running on this beautiful thing. Especially if someone is able to port a fairly AOSP Android lollipop ooh baby hehe I'm totally going to pick up one of these. ( don't mean to be creepy in any way, but the thought of it just gets me giddy. )

Quickdraw996

Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I am stuck between two issues. I am having difficulty repacking the newly created kernel (which is just slightly a larger file size) with the correct offsets I believe. I have no plans to test the kernel until someone can direct me to the MetroPCS firmware file for this phone to restore to via Odin in the likely event that I screw this up.

So please, if you want bluetooth tethering then provide me with a link to download the MetroPCS stock rom and I will take it from there. Right now this is my only real phone... I really do not want to have to go back to my iPhone people.


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ill find it
Cant find it. Someone here needs to create a nand backup with the new recovery. Then compile it for odin


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 14, 2014)

*Interesting Development*

So I went back to the MetroPCS store and they actually allowed me to initiated the recovery process on one of their phones so that I might be able to restore my own phone to stock. Well come to find out even with a completely unmodified Samsung Galaxy Avant you cannot restore it via their software. It is not supported to put simply.

I also spent some time in a live chat with someone and they would not help me either. I am not sure what to say at this point other than Samsung does not want to support this device.


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 15, 2014)

Create a backup of your device and upload it to drop box for be.  Ill make it odin flashable


----------



## nashi20002003 (Dec 15, 2014)

Not sure we have a metro pcs firmware but I know Masterchief has been able to do flash the original tmobile on the metropcs device.  So you're not without recourse.  The tmobile firmware works fine on Metro....see his post below

http://androidforums.com/threads/unroot-unbrick-your-samsung-galaxy-avant.880436/

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Here's below his comment about using the TMobile stock firmware on metro device.

http://androidforums.com/threads/root-your-samsung-galaxy-avant.880430/#post-6781685

I'm going to flash mine to tmobile.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 15, 2014)

nashi20002003 said:


> Not sure we have a metro pcs firmware but I know Masterchief has been able to do flash the original tmobile on the metropcs device.  So you're not without recourse.  The tmobile firmware works fine on Metro....see his post below
> 
> http://androidforums.com/threads/unroot-unbrick-your-samsung-galaxy-avant.880436/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is good to have confirmation on that as I was wondering. It is not too surprising of course. He is not accurate on the bluetooth tethering though, so far from what I have seen 3rd party apps do not fix the bluetooth tether issue. Although it may not need to be enabled in the kernel itself like it initially appeared as even the S5 mini appears to have bnep disabled in its kernel config file, so at that rate I am not sure what will fix it if modifying the framework-res.apk and maybe the services.jar (which on our phone does not contain the bluetooth connectivity files) does not work. I have modified the framework-res.apk to resolve the issue and some xml files, and it gave me the toggle in the UI, but beyond that the Internet Access profile is not working for BT.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Dec 15, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> Well I am stuck between two issues. I am having difficulty repacking the newly created kernel (which is just slightly a larger file size) with the correct offsets I believe. I have no plans to test the kernel until someone can direct me to the MetroPCS firmware file for this phone to restore to via Odin in the likely event that I screw this up.
> 
> So please, if you want bluetooth tethering then provide me with a link to download the MetroPCS stock rom and I will take it from there. Right now this is my only real phone... I really do not want to have to go back to my iPhone people.

Click to collapse



You can Download the metroPCS stock firmware on sammobile. com/firmwares/
make sure u download the g386t1 its for metropcs even though sammobile posts it as t-mobile


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 15, 2014)

That's new! Thanks!


----------



## nashi20002003 (Dec 16, 2014)

*SIM UNLOCK >>> Not needed for Tmobile after flash*

Glad to report that I successfully flashed my metropcs bought for 129 from best buy to tmobile.   Also glad to report that after the flash of tmobile firmware there's no need to unlock the device in order to use on tmobile.   While before the flash a tmobile SIM was requiring the SIM unlock code.  I had already requested one from the online service but it's not here yet. Would have I known I would not have paid the #$20 since for now I want just to use it on tmobile.   it's still locked but it's locked now for tmobile. (tmobile locked can be used on metropcs but not the opposite). 

Hopefully this post help others avoid the unlock fee if they intend only to use it on tmobile.     Currently you can get the Avant for 100 plus a new line activation on metro.  For me I need unlimited service with hotspot so metro use was no good.  The tmobilie version is selling for $200.   So the $129 Best buy price with no activation is a good deal for those intending to use this on tmobile. To avoid the SIM lock just flash the tmobile firmware.


----------



## ygb (Dec 16, 2014)

So what type of tethering DOES work right now with this phone?
(Have a User agent Switcher already)


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 16, 2014)

Just wifi, and I just flashed the custom kernel I made to enable bluetooth, but it caused my phone to no longer boot. I restored it easily though with the original kernel, and kept my root.

I need someone who can help me package my kernel into a tar with mktoolimg! The IRC rooms have not helped me much yet.


----------



## theemaster (Dec 17, 2014)

So the _unlock_ code is $20 for metropcs version? where to?


----------



## alucardromero (Dec 17, 2014)

*Android 5.0 Roms for Avant Fake*

Just a heads-up for those searching Google for roms and such for the Galaxy Avant.  There's some sites that need to be avoided.  *Do not follow any directions* on THIS SITE and THIS SITE.

Both of these pages have the same exact thing.  The only apparent way to download said files is to click on links for files, which in turn, end up requiring you to go through hoops (e.g. completing 3 offers and such).  They also have the exact same comments from the exact same people.  On one of the pages, it's not even an actual comment section; it's a picture.  I'm not sure if the actual files are obtainable, but it looks pretty sketchy.  If you do end up signing up for offers, keep security in mind.

Just thought I'd make that known for people's protection and all.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2014)

@glitchbit

Tethering not working could be a problem with the APN settings. In your system settings, "Connections" tab, select "More networks", then "Mobile Networks", then Access Point Names. Tap the one that is selected (there might only be one), and  scroll to "APN protocol". If you can, change it from IPv6 to IPv4 It might be greyed out and un-editable (it is on mine). No worries. Go back to the the list, hit the menu button and you'll have the option to add an APN. Call it whatever you want, it doesn't matter. Just make sure you copy all the settings from the main APN exactly into this new APN, except add ",dun" (no quotes) to the APN type and set the APN protocols to IPv4.

Give this a shot and let me know if it works. If not, there's a couple other things you can try.

I assume you're rooted?

Install an SQLite editor. There's some free ones, but they suck. This one is much better, but it's $3.

With SQLite Editor, select "Apps".

From either, find "Settings Storage". Not Settings, but Settings Storage. The icon should be a gear. Then select "settings.db" and then "system".. A long list of settings will load.

Now, my phone is a Samsung Galaxy Light T399 through T-Mobile, so things might vary at this point with your phone. On my phone, there are 2 settings way down towards the bottom:

10182 is named "bluetooth_tethering_enabled" and 10183 is named "usb_tethering_enabled" (but no quotes). On my phone the values are set to 0, which means "not", but PdaNet still work on my phone both with USB and bluetooth. So I'm thinking that maybe on your phone these settings were omitted. You can use the editor to add them. Hit the + button, enter in the names as listed above (no quotes). Don't bother assigning an ID number, it'll do it automatically. Reboot.

Interestingly, these settings aren't on my Nexus 4 (LiquidSmooth 3.2/4.4.4 KK ROM). My Galaxy Light is also running 4.2.2 JB, so maybe that has something to do with ht.

Another option is WiFi Tether Router. It won't help with your bluetooth or USB tethering, but it'll bypass any carrier tethering provisioning. If you can get it to work, that is. Follow these instructions. It's for the MetroPCS Galaxy Light, but it works on my T-Mobile one, so perhaps it'll work on you MetroPCS Avant.
@ygb and @zeroshot might find this useful too. Have either of you tried PdaNet with your Avant?


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 17, 2014)

Planterz said:


> @glitchbit
> 
> Tethering not working could be a problem with the APN settings. In your system settings, "Connections" tab, select "More networks", then "Mobile Networks", then Access Point Names. Tap the one that is selected (there might only be one), and  scroll to "APN protocol". If you can, change it from IPv6 to IPv4 It might be greyed out and un-editable (it is on mine). No worries. Go back to the the list, hit the menu button and you'll have the option to add an APN. Call it whatever you want, it doesn't matter. Just make sure you copy all the settings from the main APN exactly into this new APN, except add ",dun" (no quotes) to the APN type and set the APN protocols to IPv4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was the first thing I updated, the sql. It didn't resolve the issue nor does it bring the toggle for bluetooth forward. Pdanet does not seem to work under any circumstance for bluetooth on this phone, or any other similar app.

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

So I did finally repack the kernel correctly, but the issue now is that the file size is off. I am not sure how I am not compiling it correctly. I am using the official 4.7 toolchain and have done it both with and without selinux. I am just trying to recreate the 100% stock kernel at the moment.


----------



## leunaum (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm so excited and so amazing having xda come out with a custom rom and kernel, can't wait,


----------



## Michaelchka (Dec 17, 2014)

*first time root ive ran into a snag on the avant please help asap*



psychoTR2 said:


> Huzzah! We finally have root! Some of you may be glad to hear that the Xposed Framework works perfectly, and you can even perform the framework disable during startup by pressing volume up quickly and repeatedly, you know if anyone should go awry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ok i have rooted it it all worked but i cant find a way to get the clockwok thing no app or post has it for the avant what can i use or get instead or how do i get the cwm?


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Dec 18, 2014)

Michaelchka said:


> ok i have rooted it it all worked but i cant find a way to get the clockwok thing no app or post has it for the avant what can i use or get instead or how do i get the cwm?

Click to collapse



CWM is one type of custom recovery. However it is rarely used nowadays for reasons that you may research on your own. Now most people use TWRP which is what was built for this device. If you look through the thread you should be able to find it was only a couple pages ago.

Quickdraw996

Sent from my P.O.S. LG L34C using XDA mobile app

(Also, please forgive any errors. I use voice typing because I have big hands and a tiny phone)

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




Michaelchka said:


> ok i have rooted it it all worked but i cant find a way to get the clockwok thing no app or post has it for the avant what can i use or get instead or how do i get the cwm?

Click to collapse






Quickdraw996 said:


> CWM is one type of custom recovery. However it is rarely used nowadays for reasons that you may research on your own. Now most people use TWRP which is what was built for this device. If you look through the thread you should be able to find it was only a couple pages ago.
> 
> Quickdraw996
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually the exact post his number 370.

Quickdraw996

Sent from my P.O.S. LG L34C using XDA mobile app

(Also, please forgive any errors. I use voice typing because I have big hands and a tiny phone)


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 18, 2014)

I am trying to work on a custom kernel, but with it being my first one I am stuck with seandroid preventing it from booting. I have tried several different things to either enable it or disable it completely. Either way I seem to be stuck on the same issue of selinux/seandroid hanging me up. Very few devs at this point and time have been able to help me.

Part of the issue I think is that the kernel requires dtb or dt.img as well and that was a missing key for me for awhile. Most guides do not mention it at all, only the most recent of documentation and guides do and that information is quite scattered. The CPU type, msm8226, is the reason for this requirement. Fortunately it is not totally new at this point, so there is some documentation to go by, but still it is quite annoying to run across posts of people acting like it ought to be like magic to understand this stuff. If I knew those people in real life I'd probably punch them and the beat them given the opportunity. I sorta understand the desire to not want someone completely new to this picking it up, but still people - communities exist for a reason.


----------



## theemaster (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, I_ figured_ it out.. it's $16.. gonna give these guys a try.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unlock-Code...506?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item43d3c12d82


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 18, 2014)

This has been a relatively futile effort it seems. As long as the bootloader remains locked, we will not see custom kernels or roms with version 4.4.2 due to the selinux or seandroid feature. The is a chain of trust that has to be broken with the bootloader and that is outside my scope. Exploits are no minor feat.

To quote a member here EVA.

1. Locked bootloaders = only allow signed code in the chain of trust.
2. Signed kernel = doesn't matter if not locked bootloader.
3. "Permissive" kernels refer to SEAndroid set to "Permissive" contrary to "Enforced" which makes any kind of root mods way more complicated.

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------

My advice is this, no one cares about the Avant. If you want an unlocked bootloader for it then follow what happens with the S5 Mini and the Grand 2 (with 4.4.2 baseband/bootloader). They share very similar architecture with our phone and if either one sees a bootloader unlock then hit up the guy that does it, because he will likely hold the key to our device as well.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 18, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> I am trying to work on a custom kernel, but with it being my first one I am stuck with seandroid preventing it from booting. I have tried several different things to either enable it or disable it completely. Either way I seem to be stuck on the same issue of selinux/seandroid hanging me up. Very few devs at this point and time have been able to help me.
> 
> Part of the issue I think is that the kernel requires dtb or dt.img as well and that was a missing key for me for awhile. Most guides do not mention it at all, only the most recent of documentation and guides do and that information is quite scattered. The CPU type, msm8226, is the reason for this requirement. Fortunately it is not totally new at this point, so there is some documentation to go by, but still it is quite annoying to run across posts of people acting like it ought to be like magic to understand this stuff.* If I knew those people in real life I'd probably punch them and the beat them given the opportunity.* I sorta understand the desire to not want someone completely new to this picking it up, but still people - communities exist for a reason.

Click to collapse



I can't imagine why you didnt get any help with that attitude. Looking through your post history shows nothing on xda asking for assistance so who are the people that are acting so smug and ignoring you?



glitchbit said:


> This has been a relatively futile effort it seems. As long as the bootloader remains locked, we will not see custom kernels or roms with version 4.4.2 due to the selinux or seandroid feature. The is a chain of trust that has to be broken with the bootloader and that is outside my scope. Exploits are no minor feat.
> 
> To quote a member here EVA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootloader isnt locked, you flashed a custom recovery which has a custom kernel.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 18, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> I can't imagine why you didnt get any help with that attitude. Looking through your post history shows nothing on xda asking for assistance so who are the people that are acting so smug and ignoring you?
> 
> 
> 
> The bootloader isnt locked, you flashed a custom recovery which has a custom kernel.

Click to collapse



I've asked mostly in IRC chat rooms, but as far as the smug attitude goes it was actually a thread somewhere on xda that sort of upset me when I came across it. It was actually very helpful to me, but then it got derailed as the thread creator and another member started bashing people for no good reason. It wasn't like someone even came into the thread with really stupid questions or anything.

I have not yet posted for assistance in here, because I want to make certain I am not missing something obvious and I do not like wasting anyone's time, not if I can find it in an extensive search.

So I was wondering how you managed to get the custom recovery going, as I have also taken the defconfig you had and recompiled my kernel with it as well. The result was the same however in that I got the same error "kernel is not seandroid enforcing". I was wondering if maybe your recovery was some where else in the boot chain avoiding this issue altogether. My issue likely comes from the ramdisk partition as it is booting it checks with various files at least 3 default.prop, init.rc, init.target.rc for what state the kernel should be in most likely. I may not have found all the selinux settings to turn off all of the checks that are in place. Honestly I do not understand why your recovery and kernel works, unless there is just less checks in place, or I am simply screwing up the creation of my own kernel that badly.

Also I guess I am confused, because I thought for this to have an unlocked bootloader that fastboot would be part of it then?


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 18, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> I've asked mostly in IRC chat rooms, but as far as the smug attitude goes it was actually a thread somewhere on xda that sort of upset me when I came across it. It was actually very helpful to me, but then it got derailed as the thread creator and another member started bashing people for no good reason. It wasn't like someone even came into the thread with really stupid questions or anything.
> 
> I have not yet posted for assistance in here, because I want to make certain I am not missing something obvious and I do not like wasting anyone's time, not if I can find it in an extensive search.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the zimage you get with the defconfig will boot just needs to be packaged correctly in a boot.img.

https://github.com/OUDhs/android_device_samsung_afyonltetmo/blob/cm-11.0/BoardConfig.mk#L18

this is the device tree and the configuration on what the source gets told on how to pack it all. you need the ramdisk, correct offsets, tags offset, cmdline, dtb, and the zImage. using the dtc in the kernel source you can convert the dts files found in /arch/arm/boot/dts (grab just the ones for your platform) and convert it to a dtb file. for now i would suggest just grabbing the one from the stock boot.img using tools lie this https://github.com/xiaolu/mkbootimg_tools that will spilt a boot.img into all the parts you need as well as repack them.

use the tools to start with but i cannot stress how important it is to learn what happens behind the scenes of the tools as well, far too many people on here dont have a clue on what to do when their android kitchen cant figure out where to go because it hit an error and they dont know whats wrong.

Fastboot is found on many devices, but many oems replace it. both samsung and LG use a special "download mode" they are different but work in a similar fashion.the only way i know of to test for a locked bootloader is when you flash something and it alerts you that your bootloader is screwed. cf-root wouldnt have worked if you guys had a locked bootloader.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 18, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> the zimage you get with the defconfig will boot just needs to be packaged correctly in a boot.img.
> 
> https://github.com/OUDhs/android_device_samsung_afyonltetmo/blob/cm-11.0/BoardConfig.mk#L18
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I have been using the xiaolu, but not at the start and as far as kitchens go I haven't really been using any of them I don't guess, just the tools that get mentioned and whatever I need to do to recompile things like mktoolimg and I did waste a lot of time not understanding the dts, dtb, device trees, dt.img mess. I can repackage the stock kernel and ramdisk just fine, so I am sure I have that part down. It's my own kernels that fail.

I have also just now compared your kernel with mine, file size and hex wise and they do not match either way. Initially most of it appears the same and then it changes radically, so maybe it is just my gcc 4.7 toolchain that is screwing it up. It's pretty similar though file size wise, and it always seems to be even when I try to recreate the stock kernel.

-rw-rw-r-- 1 glitchbit glitchbit  4502048 Dec 17 23:12 recovery.img-kernel (yours)

-rwxrwxr-x 1 glitchbit glitchbit  4503728 Dec 17 16:47 zImagePenguin (my recreation of yours)


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 18, 2014)

i used 4.7 myself so im not sure what all is wrong, have you tried unpacking your image and replacing the zImage with the one in my device tree to see if that works?

i used the source labelled for metropcs the one with the extra 1 in it so im not sure if that would have altered it at all.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 18, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> i used 4.7 myself so im not sure what all is wrong, have you tried unpacking your image and replacing the zImage with the one in my device tree to see if that works?
> 
> i used the source labelled for metropcs the one with the extra 1 in it so im not sure if that would have altered it at all.

Click to collapse



I have not just yet, but I was about to and frak I think I may know what I did wrong brb... I think when I resolved the dt.img issue I screwed up my offsets.

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------

Yea, that was it!! Thanks Shabbypenguin... technically I had all the right pieces, but I really needed to talk it out with someone. Made me look back over my own mistakes. I thought I had the offsets set correctly still in the binary mktoolimg I was using, but that was not the case. I still get the seandroid enforcing is not enabled, but it does not prevent the device from booting or any ill effects for what I am trying to accomplish.

It also seems, as I feared, that enabling bnep on the kernel is not the solution to fixing our bluetooth tethering problem. We are missing some sort of "Internet Access" profile file or connectivity module. It may help to have it explicitly enabled in the kernel, I do not know though.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 18, 2014)

At this stage joy32 or f0mey looks to be my best bet on getting more details on how to handle the bluetooth tethering situation. I believe most other devs that have seemingly dealt with it had the benefit of not having so many things stripped away. These 2 users I think have a better grasp and understanding of it than anyone else and until I hear back all development work my kernel/rom will cease.


----------



## Deceptitech (Dec 18, 2014)

*Unlocking the T-Mobile...*

I unlocked mine easy, I got 2 months of prepay(I use their service anyhow, and just got this device for the account)  And all I did was have 2 months under its belt(used the $30.00 wal mart cheapie value price) and used the Device Unlock app. Worked like a charm.  Total cost for the unlocked device?  Device was on sale for 129.99, tax was 7.00 ish.   Service cost was 63.00.  Around 200.00 for the device unlocked free and clear.  I checked out T-Mobile's terms.  You have to only use it for the 2 months paid in order to activate the unlock feature on the device.


----------



## PHIL GRUMPYOLDMAN (Dec 18, 2014)

jmunjr said:


> As it turns out the battery model # on the Avant is:
> 
> EBL1L7LLA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Searched Amazon and found this battery EBL1L7LLA, Samsung brand, for $19.05. it stated it was for the 
Avant.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

*Unlock help?*

Is there a way to sim unlock the phone without paying?
My sister gave me the phone because she "did not like it" 
I have already rooted the phone and someone told me to try this guide 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2014982
But the menu options are not the same (phone is updated to the most recent version) 

Do I need to downgrade to see if the options are there or is there a better way to unlock the phone?
The unlock app has problems with connecting to the server  or denies the unlock (She dose not know where the sim card is)

My contract ends at the 31'st and was hoping to renew with just the contract for $45 a month, this widows phone is killing me inside.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 19, 2014)

*Bluetooth Tethering Fixed*

Ok, so here it is for anyone that wants it, the fix that brings ALL bluetooth profiles to our device as it should have been from day 1.  This may also allow you to tether on MetroPCS or Tmobile over Wifi or bluetooth natively, but I am not 100% certain of this as I am not on either, cricket here, and I did nothing to change the editability of the APN settings that I can recall.

The modified kernel should not be necessary as the source indicates that it was not enabled on the kernel level on other (S5 Mini) phones which is where I got this version of the bluetooth driver.

Please report back if you have any issues. This file is to be flashed using TWRP, but you may want to install ZIPme first and backup your /system/framework/framework-res.apk and /system/lib/hw/bluetooth.default.so.

I never did hear back from the other xda members about the bluetooth profiles, but I did manage to find the info I needed. I needed to take a step back and realize more people care about other bluetooth profiles more than BNEP. Also this link gives a wonderful overview of the entire OS.

https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/slides/abs2013_zores_jellybean.pdf

If you want to know the full list of BT Profiles you will be getting with this update then go here.
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/co...,Samsung-Galaxy-S5-mini/phones/8726,8573?ft=2


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just so everyone knows I took the newest ota and could no longer install twrp.
[Edit] I went back to the previous firmware (G386TUVU1ANHA) and now it installed.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 19, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Just so everyone knows I took the newest ota and could no longer install twrp.
> [Edit] I went back to the previous firmware (G386TUVU1ANHA) and now it installed.

Click to collapse



What version does the OTA put you on? I'd be curious to know if the Kies software would download the update in full. If the update changes the bootloader and any of the offsets for the boot.img or recovery.img then that would do it, but I am not certain that that is how it would work.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 19, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> What version does the OTA put you on? I'd be curious to know if the Kies software would download the update in full. If the update changes the bootloader and any of the offsets for the boot.img or recovery.img then that would do it, but I am not certain that that is how it would work.

Click to collapse



I think it was G386TUVU1ANK3. Also, after I went back to G386TUVU1ANHA cf auto root wouldn't root the phone anymore. I'm trying to get root back now by restoring a nandroid.
I think the ota modifies the bootloader so it unroots your phone on bootup. I would heavily advise not taking the update if you ever plan on rooting your phone.
I finally got root access back by restoring a nandroid I made after I had rooted it before. For a minute I thought I had lost root permanently. Whew that was close.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 19, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> I think it was G386TUVU1ANK3. Also, after I went back to G386TUVU1ANHA cf auto root wouldn't root the phone anymore. I'm trying to get root back now by restoring a nandroid.
> I think the ota modifies the bootloader so it unroots your phone on bootup. I would heavily advise not taking the update if you ever plan on rooting your phone.
> I finally got root access back by restoring a nandroid I made after I had rooted it before. For a minute I thought I had lost root permanently. Whew that was close.

Click to collapse



Yea, I definitely have a couple of nand backups as well. Sounds like it was a real life saver for you lol. Wonder if we can mix and match the update with the hold bootloader?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 19, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> Yea, I definitely have a couple of nand backups as well. Sounds like it was a real life saver for you lol. Wonder if we can mix and match the update with the hold bootloader?

Click to collapse



Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the only thing the update does is try to prevent you from rooting your phone. This new update for the avant reminds me of when I had a Motorola Photon 4G from Sprint and they put out an update that unrooted the phone and permanently locked the bootloader so you couldn't flash roms anymore. In my honest opinion the main purpose of small over the air updates that don't upgrade your phone to a newer version of Android is to sabotage the efforts of people like us to root and modify our phone.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 19, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the only thing the update does is try to prevent you from rooting your phone. This new update for the avant reminds me of when I had a Motorola Photon 4G from Sprint and they put out an update that unrooted the phone and permanently locked the bootloader so you couldn't flash roms anymore. In my honest opinion the main purpose of small over the air updates that don't upgrade your phone to a newer version of Android is to sabotage the efforts of people like us to root and modify our phone.

Click to collapse



I would not go that far, Apple does the same thing and if I was a company I wouldn't want to support people with all sorts of very unexpected software configurations. That is realistically difficult to support when people are customizing every little thing. It's amazing that Windows works as well as it does considering the mind boggling amount they have to support it, but we can also see the trend of closing the system down more and more with Windows 8. The less hardware configurations you have to support the more you can focus on the software and experience.

It is strange though, because a lot of the best user experience features come from the hacker community and it later gets re-incarnated into the main OS. I would say that a large majority 80-90% of UI innovations in the mobile space is happening on jailbroken iOS devices. The other percent is Android, but they lag behind in the usability and user experience space.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 20, 2014)

Shabbypenguin said:


> Only way it wont is if the new bootloader requires soem new dtb. wont say it hasnt happened (saw it on a samsung once) but the odds are very low, worst case you dont have a recovery mode until i update it with a new version . i dont have 5.0 atm but my gut and eveyrthing else says it will probably be fine

Click to collapse



if teh bootloader needs a new dtb its not a big deal, i need a dump of the new recovery.img and i can make a new recovery in mins. the bootloader isnt locked, it just failed to boot. most ota's also install /system/etc/install-recovery.sh which write stock recovery over custom ones, so if you go from download mode to the phone booted (even just a little bit) you need to boot directly into recovery after flashing twrp in odin otherwise you lose it.

samfirmware has the NK3 tar, for G386T someone download it and upload the recovery.img from it and ill update twrp as needed. im not spending hours downloading a tar thats GB's big for me to continue working on stuff .


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 20, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> if teh bootloader needs a new dtb its not a big deal, i need a dump of the new recovery.img and i can make a new recovery in mins. the bootloader isnt locked, it just failed to boot. most ota's also install /system/etc/install-recovery.sh which write stock recovery over custom ones, so if you go from download mode to the phone booted (even just a little bit) you need to boot directly into recovery after flashing twrp in odin otherwise you lose it.
> 
> samfirmware has the NK3 tar, for G386T someone download it and upload the recovery.img from it and ill update twrp as needed. im not spending hours downloading a tar thats GB's big for me to continue working on stuff .

Click to collapse



It seems like a pointless update if adding chinese language support was the only thing they have added.

https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-11068


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 20, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the only thing the update does is try to prevent you from rooting your phone. This new update for the avant reminds me of when I had a Motorola Photon 4G from Sprint and they put out an update that unrooted the phone and permanently locked the bootloader so you couldn't flash roms anymore. In my honest opinion the main purpose of small over the air updates that don't upgrade your phone to a newer version of Android is to sabotage the efforts of people like us to root and modify our phone.

Click to collapse



I guess I got a little carried away there lol.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 20, 2014)

I took the ank3 Ota and rooted it like 10 minutes ago. Haven't tried flashing twrp though yet.


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 20, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> I took the ank3 Ota and rooted it like 10 minutes ago. Haven't tried flashing twrp though yet.

Click to collapse



Mr. Shabbs would like the recovery.img. May want to see if this app can back that up and then upload the file here. I am not really interesting in downloading a large tar either for 10mb. I would if the update had something more interesting the chinese language support going for it.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.h3r3t1c.onnandbup&hl=en


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 20, 2014)

Flashify will work for making a copy of the recovery.img also.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 20, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> I took the ank3 Ota and rooted it like 10 minutes ago. Haven't tried flashing twrp though yet.

Click to collapse



how did you root?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 20, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> how did you root?

Click to collapse



With the cf auto root. It didn't install superuser for some reason but I downloaded it from the play store and it updated the binaries when I opened it up.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 20, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> With the cf auto root. It didn't install superuser for some reason but I downloaded it from the play store and it updated the binaries when I opened it up.

Click to collapse



if cf-root worked then the dtb files are the same and twrp will work fine as well


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 20, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> Mr. Shabbs would like the recovery.img.

Click to collapse




Well doesn't chainfires root method flash the stock recovery back after it's done? So wouldn't it be the same recovery from ang6 or whatever version he used to make the root file? 
I can pull it, but I think it'll be the recovery from an older version.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 21, 2014)

well I just flashed twrp and everything seems to be fine. im in recovery right now making a back-up. I was on NK3


----------



## theemaster (Dec 21, 2014)

hmm damn these can be bought for $13.. I think I over-paid 

http://stores.ebay.com/unlockboxcanada?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 22, 2014)

AOSP


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

I pull the recovery

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------




kdkirk08 said:


> well I just flashed twrp and everything seems to be fine. im in recovery right now making a back-up. I was on NK3

Click to collapse



Can u share the link


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B89bDvfRDP18ZHdrZE5LOF95cDQ/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 22, 2014)

So is there anything stopping us from having custom roms now? How hard would it be to build a cyanogen rom for this?


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> So is there anything stopping us from having custom roms now? How hard would it be to build a cyanogen rom for this?

Click to collapse



 I am not aware of anything, but I do not cook roms... I don't even make custom kernels either, but I did that because I thought I needed too. Oh how many things I wouldn't even dare to do if I thought I could be lazy.

The source from Samsung is very much incomplete, but I guess it almost always is. The most critical part is that the chipset msm8226 has already seen custom roms, so in that sense the most critical of things should work. Find those that cooked a msm8226 based rom and see if they want to help us - or better yet learn how to do it yourself if you have the free time and stop asking. It's ok to bug people with questions, just keep them specific... you are sitting at a computer on the cusp of all human knowledge a few key strokes away.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 23, 2014)

That's what makes this phone different from the light the cpu and board is a qualcomm, the light is in house cpu.. we have a great chance on getting a rom to work just time is needed

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 23, 2014)

glitchbit said:


> or better yet learn how to do it yourself if you have the free time and stop asking. It's ok to bug people with questions, just keep them specific... you are sitting at a computer on the cusp of all human knowledge a few key strokes away.

Click to collapse




Wow dude, it was a pretty specific question. Trust me, I've been researching and reading up on how to build one for our device for a while now. But as of right now, we don't even have an insecure boot.img that I'm aware of. And every time I tried to make one it would never compile right and was unable to boot up. 
Not trying to start anything, but that last statement came off a little snarky. nobody should be scared to ask a question here. And I asked what I did to see if I was wasting my time on what I was working on or not.


----------



## cragains (Dec 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Wow dude, it was a pretty specific question. Trust me, I've been researching and reading up on how to build one for our device for a while now. But as of right now, we don't even have an insecure boot.img that I'm aware of. And every time I tried to make one it would never compile right and was unable to boot up.
> Not trying to start anything, but that last statement came off a little snarky. nobody should be scared to ask a question here. And I asked what I did to see if I was wasting my time on what I was working on or not.

Click to collapse



Good point.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> So is there anything stopping us from having custom roms now? How hard would it be to build a cyanogen rom for this?

Click to collapse



Did twrp work so I can put it on my phone


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 23, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> Did twrp work so I can put it on my phone

Click to collapse



Yes it does


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 23, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yes it does

Click to collapse



Thanks again I flash it now ROMs can wait


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Trust me, I've been researching and reading up on how to build one for our device for a while now. But as of right now, we don't even have an insecure boot.img that I'm aware of.

Click to collapse



I believe that the kernel that ShabbyPenguin made for twrp is insecure. I asked him if it gives adb root privileges and he told me yes. That's what a kernel being insecure means right?
Edit: Looks like I spoke too soon. I opened the tar that contains twrp and all I see is recovery.img.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 23, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> I believe that the kernel that ShabbyPenguin made for twrp is insecure. I asked him if it gives adb root privileges and he told me yes. That's what a kernel being insecure means right?
> Edit: Looks like I spoke too soon. I opened the tar that contains twrp and all I see is recovery.img.

Click to collapse



samsung has root blocking stuff in the zimage, i removed those to allow adb while in recovery. an insecure kernel is a bit more work, youd have to take that zimage and modify the ramdisk to allow insecure connections.

is there something you need it for?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 23, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> samsung has root blocking stuff in the zimage, i removed those to allow adb while in recovery. an insecure kernel is a bit more work, youd have to take that zimage and modify the ramdisk to allow insecure connections.
> 
> is there something you need it for?

Click to collapse



I don't need it myself. Kdkirk08 mentioned an insecure boot.img having to do with making roms. I myself don't have need for it.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 23, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> I don't need it myself. Kdkirk08 mentioned an insecure boot.img having to do with making roms. I myself don't have need for it.

Click to collapse



ah, nah its not needed at all. all it does is make your phone less secure by granting root to any app that uses shell commands. it also saves you the hassle of typing adb shell and then su.


----------



## alucardromero (Dec 23, 2014)

*Roms, roms, roms!*

Here's to an AOSP rom without that gawd-forsaken Samsung overlay...cheers!


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 23, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> ah, nah its not needed at all. all it does is make your phone less secure by granting root to any app that uses shell commands. it also saves you the hassle of typing adb shell and then su.

Click to collapse





That's all I was wanting it for. It's not needed but I'm just picky I guess lol.

Also, can someone tell me which block the kernel installs to? I searched all night and couldn't find an answer.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 23, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> Wow dude, it was a pretty specific question. Trust me, I've been researching and reading up on how to build one for our device for a while now. But as of right now, we don't even have an insecure boot.img that I'm aware of. And every time I tried to make one it would never compile right and was unable to boot up.
> Not trying to start anything, but that last statement came off a little snarky. nobody should be scared to ask a question here. And I asked what I did to see if I was wasting my time on what I was working on or not.

Click to collapse



It was a fairly general question, one that gets asked a lot for any new device that does not have a rom built yet. If it has similar guts as other devices and everything is developing along (root, recovery, etc) then it is inevitable - but interests, and time are the main question, not so much the feasibility at this point. I am already swapping files around, but only on stock. I do not have the time nor the inclination to deal with all the bugs a cyanogen or AOSP build would create, but I do hope someone will lol... it just won't be me.

I admit rebuilding the kernel and learning about dt.img took me more effort than what I would think is reasonable. The information should be more freely and openly talked about, but there is a lot of old information that you have to swift through to get to what is current.


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 23, 2014)

I've tried without success to port the t399 kenel and rom over. I belive i havent hammered out everything in the kernel yet. Believe me im working with a t399 (light) dev atm


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 23, 2014)

Did your try T-Mobile avant ROMs for this metro PCs avant


----------



## Planterz (Dec 24, 2014)

Signa112 said:


> I've tried without success to port the t399 kenel and rom over. I belive i havent hammered out everything in the kernel yet. Believe me im working with a t399 (light) dev atm

Click to collapse



Is that even possible? Admittedly I know next to nothing about kernels, but the T399 has a Samsung Exnyos processor, while the Avant has a Qualcomm Snapdragon 400. Both A7 cortex, but different brands, different GPU manufacturers, etc...


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 24, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> That's all I was wanting it for. It's not needed but I'm just picky I guess lol.
> 
> Also, can someone tell me which block the kernel installs to? I searched all night and couldn't find an answer.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1687590


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 24, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1687590

Click to collapse



Thanks ? I'll give that a try. 
Also, has anybody looked at this: http://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=sub&sub=F&searchValue=sm-g386t yet? I'm downloading it right now. But it's taking forever. I don't know if it'll help anything but I'm just gathering and reading everything I can.


----------



## Signa112 (Dec 24, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Is that even possible? Admittedly I know next to nothing about kernels, but the T399 has a Samsung Exnyos processor, while the Avant has a Qualcomm Snapdragon 400. Both A7 cortex, but different brands, different GPU manufacturers, etc...

Click to collapse



    The t399 had a snapdragon in it. But thats not where in having issues... i know next to nothing about kernel development either. This is all trial by fire.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 24, 2014)

Signa112 said:


> The t399 had a snapdragon in it. But thats not where in having issues... i know next to nothing about kernel development either. This is all trial by fire.

Click to collapse



it did not have a snapdragon, it was an exynos 3xxx



kdkirk08 said:


> Thanks ? I'll give that a try.
> Also, has anybody looked at this: http://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=sub&sub=F&searchValue=sm-g386t yet? I'm downloading it right now. But it's taking forever. I don't know if it'll help anything but I'm just gathering and reading everything I can.

Click to collapse



Its just kernel source


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 24, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> Its just kernel source

Click to collapse




Do you know where to get the meta-inf folder with the correct path to install the kernel to? Or how to build one? I've been trying to figure this out for a while now. That's really the only thing stopping me from making a flashable stock rom zip. 
I tried using a kitchen to do it all for me but it tells me to manually input the kernel path to install to and I can't seem to find it. 

Any help from ANYBODY would be appreciated. PM me if you want to maybe team up and try to just get a stock rom that people can work from going. 

I downloaded the ANK3 firmware and that's where I'm getting my files from.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 24, 2014)

Avant galaxy hopefully u like what I did


----------



## glitchbit (Dec 24, 2014)

This is the command I used to rebuild the kernel (with a custom, stock and shabbypenguins). The mkbootimg I used is xiaolu as Shabbypenguin also mentioned. I renamed mine however to dtmkbootimg as I had also created my own custom version, but it did not include the ability to add a dt.img or to set all of the offsets dynamically.

You can verify that the offsets are right by using unmkbootimg on both a backup version of the boot.emmc and your newly created boot.img.

https://github.com/xiaolu/mkbootimg_tools


```
./dtmkbootimg --kernel boot.emmc.win-kernel --ramdisk initramfs.cpio.gz --base 0x00000000 --dt dt.img --cmdline 'console=null androidboot.console=null androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x37' --ramdisk_offset 0x2000000 --tags_offset 0x01E00000 -o boot.img
```

To create the dt.img use the dtbTool and the kernel sources you've already downloaded and point it to the right directories. aka read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469510


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 24, 2014)

Can someone reupload tar file in there Dropbox or google drive android forums the server is not up for twrp or Odin


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 24, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> Can someone reupload tar file in there Dropbox or google drive android forums the server is not up for twrp or Odin

Click to collapse



im posting a mirror, its actually 2.8.3.0.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 24, 2014)

Link remove


----------



## shabbypenguin (Dec 25, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> [twrp

Click to collapse



please remove this


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> please remove this

Click to collapse



Same link is posted on your twrp thread on phandroid


----------



## docfreed (Dec 25, 2014)

*Root ANK3?*

Currently rooted on ANG6.  Am I correct in assuming that if we ODIN to ANK3 (using the ROM from Sammobile) that we can then root using CF-Autoroot?  
There seems to be some conflicting reports, both here and on androidforums.

EDIT:  Yes, the above procedure works (thanks to kdkirk08 for the original post).  I noticed that a new set of Carrier IQ apps are installed along with a new set of Knox apps - I renamed or froze these using Titanium Backup


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 25, 2014)

shabbypenguin said:


> please remove this

Click to collapse



I did a mirror


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 25, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> I did a mirror

Click to collapse



Sounds like he doesn't want other people hosting his work. Removing the link would be the polite thing to do.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 25, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Sounds like he doesn't want other people hosting his work. Removing the link would be the polite thing to do.

Click to collapse



No I did just in case the server goes down


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Dec 25, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> No I did just in case the server goes down

Click to collapse



Developers often want to keep their work on specific hosts so download stats can be kept track of, and so nobody can be fooled into downloading work that isn't his or has possibly been modified. He asked you to take it down. Take it down.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Developers often want to keep their work on specific hosts so download stats can be kept track of, and so nobody can be fooled into downloading work that isn't his or has possibly been modified. He asked you to take it down. Take it down.

Click to collapse



Nobody didn't play with his projects


----------



## Planterz (Dec 25, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> Nobody didn't play with his projects

Click to collapse



EDIT: I see you took the link down. Thank you.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay, so I made a stock rom and flashed it in twrp. everything went well. But now WiFi will not turn on. I made zero changes except for adding root. Anybody have any ideas?

(Edit) restored a nand and wifi is back. gonna take a look and see if maybe something got left out when I pulled the system files. if I get it fixed ill upload it somewhere and you guys have it if you're interested. 
nothing special but its a start.


----------



## MysticPhynyxe (Dec 26, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if there is problem flashing the twrp recovery.img using Rashr or Flashify, rather than Odin.  I rooted using Odin, made the awesome mistake of forgetting about flashing the recovery.  Now I don't have PC access, but it appears possible to do it using one of those two apps.  Advice on this is needed, as i don't want to brick through impatience.  Also, my software update from MetroPCS finally came through today.  It downloaded, attempted to install, rebooted,  then said unable to apply update.  Use Samsung KIES and update in that fashion.  Is this an expected result of the rooting process, or something else entirely?  I expected no update notice whatsoever, like previous rooted phones.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 26, 2014)

MysticPhynyxe said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is problem flashing the twrp recovery.img using Rashr or Flashify, rather than Odin.  I rooted using Odin, made the awesome mistake of forgetting about flashing the recovery.  Now I don't have PC access, but it appears possible to do it using one of those two apps.  Advice on this is needed, as i don't want to brick through impatience.  Also, my software update from MetroPCS finally came through today.  It downloaded, attempted to install, rebooted,  then said unable to apply update.  Use Samsung KIES and update in that fashion.  Is this an expected result of the rooting process, or something else entirely?  I expected no update notice whatsoever, like previous rooted phones.

Click to collapse



Go to sammobile

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




kdkirk08 said:


> Okay, so I made a stock rom and flashed it in twrp. everything went well. But now WiFi will not turn on. I made zero changes except for adding root. Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> (Edit) restored a nand and wifi is back. gonna take a look and see if maybe something got left out when I pulled the system files. if I get it fixed ill upload it somewhere and you guys have it if you're interested.
> nothing special but its a start.

Click to collapse



U doing something wrong


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 26, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> U doing something wrong

Click to collapse




I'm starting to think your knowledge about any of this is as bad as your English.
Secondly, you helped the other guy in absolutely no way. Go to sammobile for what?


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 26, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> I'm starting to think your knowledge about any of this is as bad as your English.
> Secondly, you helped the other guy in absolutely no way. Go to sammobile for what?

Click to collapse



If u brick or something our stock firmware is there


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 26, 2014)

MysticPhynyxe said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is problem flashing the twrp recovery.img using Rashr or Flashify, rather than Odin.  I rooted using Odin, made the awesome mistake of forgetting about flashing the recovery.  Now I don't have PC access, but it appears possible to do it using one of those two apps.  Advice on this is needed, as i don't want to brick through impatience.  Also, my software update from MetroPCS finally came through today.  It downloaded, attempted to install, rebooted,  then said unable to apply update.  Use Samsung KIES and update in that fashion.  Is this an expected result of the rooting process, or something else entirely?  I expected no update notice whatsoever, like previous rooted phones.

Click to collapse



The newest firmware updates for MetroPCS and T-Mobile can both be gotten from sammobile, and yes flashify worked fine for me to install twrp. Just download twrp and extract the recovery.img then flash it.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 26, 2014)

here u go


----------



## MysticPhynyxe (Dec 26, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> The newest firmware updates for MetroPCS and T-Mobile can both be gotten from sammobile, and yes flashify worked fine for me to install twrp. Just download twrp and extract the recovery.img then flash it.

Click to collapse



Thank you.  Going to try it now.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 28, 2014)

How can I bypass the tether so I can tether off my phone to ps3


----------



## Planterz (Dec 28, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> How can I bypass the tether so I can tether off my phone to ps3

Click to collapse



Wifi Tether Router (by Fabio Grasso). I use it on my Galaxy Light and Nexus 4 (not on PS3 though, just computer and tablet).


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 28, 2014)

Heck I just use tmo Hotspot there meter is way off on my account but not complaining

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Wifi Tether Router (by Fabio Grasso). I use it on my Galaxy Light and Nexus 4 (not on PS3 though, just computer and tablet).

Click to collapse



Can u share it BC I have problems


----------



## ajr0312 (Dec 28, 2014)

I want to use the Native Hotspot, will someone with experience is willing to create a zip file for stock Rom?


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 28, 2014)

ajr0312 said:


> I want to use the Native Hotspot, will someone with experience is willing to create a zip file for stock Rom?

Click to collapse



I got the apk file


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 28, 2014)

I believe that he's talking about a modified version of the tetheringprovision.apk that will bypass the account verification.


----------



## hello1220 (Dec 29, 2014)

ajr0312 said:


> I want to use the Native Hotspot, will someone with experience is willing to create a zip file for stock Rom?

Click to collapse



One way to make it possible to use the native hotspot is to install Xposed framework and then install the Wanam Xposed app. Afterwards go to the system tab inside the app and there should be an option to disable the tethering provision. The native hotspot should work once you reboot.


----------



## vprasad1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I know i was one of the first to post it on reddit, but it from what i can see didnt enable band 12 still.. but of course thats not suppose to launch till next quarter although its gettin close!

Click to collapse



I could have sworn there was an /r/tmobile or maybe T-Mobile forums post where someone had the phone dial pad service menu key sequence to enable Band 12 and for the life of me I can't find it now.  Was it my imagination?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 29, 2014)

hello1220 said:


> One way to make it possible to use the native hotspot is to install Xposed framework and then install the Wanam Xposed app. Afterwards go to the system tab inside the app and there should be an option to disable the tethering provision. The native hotspot should work once you reboot.

Click to collapse



That got the hotspot to turn on without the account verification but the connected device goes straight to the T-mobile upsell page.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> That got the hotspot to turn on without the account verification but the connected device goes straight to the T-mobile upsell page.

Click to collapse



How u did it


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

Same issue


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 29, 2014)

Actually that's not the same issue. Wanam xposed gets the hotspot to turn on without that message. The problem that I have is that I get the T-Mobile upsell page on the other device, the one that is connected to the hotspot.


----------



## vprasad1 (Dec 29, 2014)

vprasad1 said:


> I could have sworn there was an /r/tmobile or maybe T-Mobile forums post where someone had the phone dial pad service menu key sequence to enable Band 12 and for the life of me I can't find it now.  Was it my imagination?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Found it!



> sometymes 2 points 2 days ago*
> 
> Star codes yo, star codes. I imagine it works on all devices with this menu accessible, but I haven't tried. Some android devices have it, others don't.
> *#197328640#
> ...

Click to collapse



Anybody able to confirm whether this works on the T-Mobile Avant?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 29, 2014)

Worked for me! Thanks. I pressed back until I was at the main menu again then hit end and rebooted my phone. Went back in to make sure it was still ticked on the enabled option. Thanks for this


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't think so, I could be wrong, it's clear that there's gonna be a baseband update to this device sooner or later that will enable it.. but when no one knows.. I'd really hope they turn it on sooner than later maybe first half of 2015, we know metro PCS just got it and ever since has been selling quite a bit of them.. give some time and we will see what where wanting..

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 29, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I don't think so, I could be wrong, it's clear that there's gonna be a baseband update to this device sooner or later that will enable it.. but when no one knows.. I'd really hope they turn it on sooner than later maybe first half of 2015, we know metro PCS just got it and ever since has been selling quite a bit of them.. give some time and we will see what where wanting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You don't think so what? I enabled mine, whether or not it's actually doing anything, I don't know. But before it was off. I also set mine to use all GSM frequencies. So far I haven't seen a difference. I'll know next time I travel outside of okc. 

Also, does anyone know how, or if you can flash .bin files in recovery? I've searched but can't find out how to if it is possible.


----------



## vprasad1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Waiting on mine to arrive-- and have a few questions:

Does this phone require us to do the  external SD Card fix to get things like Titanium Backup or BeyondPod to write to the external SD Card?

Also, this will be my first time on a CarrierIQ spyware provider-- how do I disable or get rid of it?

Does this phone support 802.11n 5GHz? Or will i need to worry about WiFi calling drops when the microwave or baby monitor go on?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 29, 2014)

I connect to my 5ghz frequency at my house. 
As for the Spyware question I'm not too sure what you're talking about. The only thing this thing has is Knox and secure boot which is no issue anymore. I've never gotten a message from tmobile saying anything about what I've done to the phone. 
And lastly, I've never had a problem with any app writing to ext SD card. But using a file explorer like fx I can't delete anything from it. There's an xposed module that fixes it though.


----------



## cragains (Dec 29, 2014)

vprasad1 said:


> Waiting on mine to arrive-- and have a few questions:
> 
> Does this phone require us to do the  external SD Card fix to get things like Titanium Backup or BeyondPod to write to the external SD Card?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you will need to remove said spyware apk files,  and it does need a fix to write to sd card properly


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 29, 2014)

I retract my previous statement about the carrieriq. I just found all the files and logs on my phone (creepy) removing those as we speak.


----------



## vprasad1 (Dec 29, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> I retract my previous statement about the carrieriq. I just found all the files and logs on my phone (creepy) removing those as we speak.

Click to collapse



Which ones, from where, and does it impair any functionality to remove them? Are you using a guide, script or mod?




kdkirk08 said:


> I connect to my 5ghz frequency at my house.

Click to collapse



That is awesome!


Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 29, 2014)

vprasad1 said:


> Which ones, from where, and does it impair any functionality to remove them? Are you using a guide, script or mod?

Click to collapse



All I did was use fx file explorer, searched for "carrier" and deleted anything that said careieriq. There were 3 folders in /data/data but that would have to mean there's an app for it. Trying to track down where it is if there is one. But I'm not finding anything. Here's a pic of the 3 folders.

EDIT: well that was easy. I found the apps associated with those files. I'm gonna uninstall them and see what happens.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 29, 2014)

Used root Uninstaller and all seems fine. I deleted their folders and the apps.


----------



## vprasad1 (Dec 29, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> I enabled mine, whether or not it's actually doing anything, I don't know. But before it was off. I also set mine to use all GSM frequencies. So far I haven't seen a difference. I'll know next time I travel outside of okc.

Click to collapse



You can try something like LTE Discovery by Simply Advanced from the Play Store next time you're in a known Band 12 area.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 29, 2014)

kdkirk08 said:


> You don't think so what? I enabled mine, whether or not it's actually doing anything, I don't know. But before it was off. I also set mine to use all GSM frequencies. So far I haven't seen a difference. I'll know next time I travel outside of okc.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how, or if you can flash .bin files in recovery? I've searched but can't find out how to if it is possible.

Click to collapse



How did ya do that?!?! I must of missed something lol, I live in a area that should or will get it 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes I have unlimited tether


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Actually that's not the same issue. Wanam xposed gets the hotspot to turn on without that message. The problem that I have is that I get the T-Mobile upsell page on the other device, the one that is connected to the hotspot.

Click to collapse



Tmobile uses user agent checking.  Change your devices browser useragent to a mobile setting. There is also an apn setting that needs to change


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> Tmobile uses user agent checking.  Change your devices browser useragent to a mobile setting. There is also an apn setting that needs to change

Click to collapse



I'm on metropcs unlimited tether


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Dec 29, 2014)

If your paying for metro tether then call and complain that it's not working. ...


----------



## harshacash (Dec 29, 2014)

I am looking to buy a MetroPCS branded Avant for my parents and wanted to know if anyone used Tmobile's Device Unlock app from the play store to unlock it? Are there any cheaper unlocking options? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 29, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> I'm on metropcs unlimited tether

Click to collapse



What method are you using? Weren't you just having problems with the account verification? How did you keep from getting the upsell page?

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




chaostic_2k1 said:


> Tmobile uses user agent checking.  Change your devices browser useragent to a mobile setting. There is also an apn setting that needs to change

Click to collapse



The problem is I'm trying to use the hotspot with my nexus 7. I also tried connecting my old lg f6 and it got the upsell page too. It seems that this problem is more than user agents.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

U see it I didn't call metropcs


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

[quote name="hello1220" post=57806451]One way to make it possible to use the native hotspot is to install Xposed framework and then install the Wanam Xposed app. Afterwards go to the system tab inside the app and there should be an option to disable the tethering provision. The native hotspot should work once you reboot.[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
That got the hotspot to turn on without the account verification but the connected device goes straight to the T-mobile upsell page.<br/> I use this method


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 29, 2014)

harshacash said:


> I am looking to buy a MetroPCS branded Avant for my parents and wanted to know if anyone used Tmobile's Device Unlock app from the play store to unlock it? Are there any cheaper unlocking options? Any help would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



You could probably just flash the metro firmware then go activate it. Someone on Phandroid got a MetroPCS avant for 70 bucks cheaper than T-Mobile then flashed T-Mobile firmware on it and didn't need to sim unlock to get T-Mobile service. I imagine the opposite would be true also.


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> What method are you using? Weren't you just having problems with the account verification? How did you keep from getting the upsell page?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...-kitkat-new-method-t-mobile-without-root.html


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 29, 2014)

chaostic_2k1 said:


> See http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...-kitkat-new-method-t-mobile-without-root.html

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that the tethering problem has to do with the entry "tether_dun_required 1" in settings.db

I changed the value to 0 but the problem is the change doesn't take effect without rebooting and when you reboot it resets back to 1 automatically.
Anybody know how to keep the changes from being undone on boot?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the tethering problem has to do with the entry "tether_dun_required 1" in settings.db
> 
> I changed the value to 0 but the problem is the change doesn't take effect without rebooting and when you reboot it resets back to 1 automatically.
> Anybody know how to keep the changes from being undone on boot?

Click to collapse



Silly to mention this, perhaps, but make sure to hit the "save" button after changing the value. On my little Galaxy Light, the save button is overlapped by my keyboard and I have to scroll down to see it. If you are hitting "save" and it still reverts, then that's certainly something odd. I wonder if they added a boot script to change back if changed. I've read in the past that MetroPCS is more strict with tethering that T-Mobile, so them doing something like that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Silly to mention this, perhaps, but make sure to hit the "save" button after changing the value. On my little Galaxy Light, the save button is overlapped by my keyboard and I have to scroll down to see it. If you are hitting "save" and it still reverts, then that's certainly something odd. I wonder if they added a boot script to change back if changed. I've read in the past that MetroPCS is more strict with tethering that T-Mobile, so them doing something like that wouldn't surprise me.

Click to collapse



Yes I hit save every time. Also if you just delete the whole entry its there again after reboot


----------



## Planterz (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yes I hit save every time. Also if you just delete the whole entry its there again after reboot

Click to collapse



Interesting. I don't have a solution. I'm guessing there's some sort of boot script, but I know practically nothing about init.d or build.prop or whatever might be re-writing this entry.

Have any of you actually tried Fabio Grasso's Wifi Tether Router?


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Samsung adds carrier specific code to services and framework and other files. Like the settings apk always enables auto time and date on boot complete,  for tmobile only. It might not even be an init script.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Interesting. I don't have a solution. I'm guessing there's some sort of boot script, but I know practically nothing about init.d or build.prop or whatever might be re-writing this entry.
> 
> Have any of you actually tried Fabio Grasso's Wifi Tether Router?

Click to collapse



Does it work on your avant? I already tried it out on a different device and got a refund cause it didn't work. I don't want to get stuck paying for it if it won't help this time either.


----------



## ygb (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Does it work on your avant? I already tried it out on a different device and got a refund cause it didn't work. I don't want to get stuck paying for it if it won't help this time either.

Click to collapse



Hi MC. Thanks for all your help on the forums. Just bought an Avant, flashed it to TMobile, and can confirm that the following Wifi Method does work with Wifi Tether Router ( I am using a user agent switcher on Firefox). I am posting from my pc tethered to phone right now. 

Working Wifi Tether For Samsung Galaxy Avant (Needs Root and a Paid App)  This was posted originally for Samsung S5:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52929981&postcount=21


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 30, 2014)

ygb said:


> Hi MC. Thanks for all your help on the forums. Just bought an Avant, flashed it to TMobile, and can confirm that the following Wifi Method does work with Wifi Tether Router ( I am using a user agent switcher on Firefox). I am posting from my pc tethered to phone right now.
> 
> Working Wifi Tether For Samsung Galaxy Avant (Needs Root and a Paid App)  This was posted originally for Samsung S5:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52929981&postcount=21

Click to collapse



Did you have to set up WiFi thther router any special way or just install and go?
Edit: I just noticed the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the tethering problem has to do with the entry "tether_dun_required 1" in settings.db
> 
> I changed the value to 0 but the problem is the change doesn't take effect without rebooting and when you reboot it resets back to 1 automatically.
> Anybody know how to keep the changes from being undone on boot?

Click to collapse



That settings is all in service.jar when i get tge time. Imma make a zip for native tethering. I have the metropcs avant and i tether to my shield tablet and portable and to my laptop


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 30, 2014)

What's going on with the roms


----------



## Planterz (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Does it work on your avant? I already tried it out on a different device and got a refund cause it didn't work. I don't want to get stuck paying for it if it won't help this time either.

Click to collapse



I don't have an Avant, I have a Galaxy Light through T-Mobile, and with Fabio Grasso's Wifi Tether Router I can wifi tether unrestricted and unlimited high speed (no switcher agent), and do the same via USB or bluetooth tether with PdaNet+. It's possible that whatever MetroPCS did to block tethering blocks this as well, so I don't know if it'll work or not.

I paid for the Wifi Tether Router but couldn't get it to work immediately so I got a refund, then found a cracked .apk (an earlier version), messed around with it for a few hours, then when I finally figured everything out wrote down the settings and purchased it again. It's not often I'd advocate using a cracked app, but in this case I think it's justifiable because can take so long to figure out (beyond the refund time limit) or it might not work at all. Switching from Verizon to T-Mobile and using PdaNet for my home internet literally saves thousands of dollars a year, and now that I've got Wifi Tether Router working, I can use my tablet and TV on wifi too, which makes my life more enjoyable. So I have absolutely no problem spending a mere $10.50 between these 2 apps.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 30, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I don't have an Avant, I have a Galaxy Light through T-Mobile, and with Fabio Grasso's Wifi Tether Router I can wifi tether unrestricted and unlimited high speed (no switcher agent), and do the same via USB or bluetooth tether with PdaNet+. It's possible that whatever MetroPCS did to block tethering blocks this as well, so I don't know if it'll work or not.
> 
> I paid for the Wifi Tether Router but couldn't get it to work immediately so I got a refund, then found a cracked .apk (an earlier version), messed around with it for a few hours, then when I finally figured everything out wrote down the settings and purchased it again. It's not often I'd advocate using a cracked app, but in this case I think it's justifiable because can take so long to figure out (beyond the refund time limit) or it might not work at all. Switching from Verizon to T-Mobile and using PdaNet for my home internet literally saves thousands of dollars a year, and now that I've got Wifi Tether Router working, I can use my tablet and TV on wifi too, which makes my life more enjoyable. So I have absolutely no problem spending a mere $10.50 between these 2 apps.

Click to collapse



U only need wanam module


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

What is the main purpose to unlocking band 12?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 30, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> U only need wanam module

Click to collapse



Have you connected an android device to your hotspot yet? I used wanam xposed to disable tethering provisioning like you're talking about and the hotspot would turn on but my nexus 7 just went straight to the upsell page.
If you're talking about tethering a computer that isn't what I'm trying to do. All I need for that is pdanet and a USB cable. I'm trying to get the hotspot working so I can stream Netflix on my tablet.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Have you connected an android device to your hotspot yet? I used wanam xposed to disable tethering provisioning like you're talking about and the hotspot would turn on but my nexus 7 just went straight to the upsell page.
> If you're talking about tethering a computer that isn't what I'm trying to do. All I need for that is pdanet and a USB cable. I'm trying to get the hotspot working so I can stream Netflix on my tablet.

Click to collapse



This coming from MetroPCS


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 30, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> This coming from MetroPCS

Click to collapse



The screenshot you keep posting isn't telling me anything whatsoever.  Do you know what the upsell page is? It doesn't seem like you know what I'm talking about so I'll explain it. I am able to turn the hotspot on without any issues. I am also able to connect to the hotspot without any issues. The problem I have is that when I open the web browser on my tablet I get redirected to the website where they tell me to add hotspot service to my plan.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is what I'm talking about


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 30, 2014)

EvoTheBoy said:


> What is the main purpose to unlocking band 12?

Click to collapse




Right now nothing, at least for me. I drove all over okc today and never picked up band 12. But then again Oklahoma is the butthole of America and we're always the last to get upgrades of any kind. 

But I'd assume it's just like having any other band turned on. more coverage, faster speeds, etc etc. Only one I pick up is band 4.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Here is what I'm talking about

Click to collapse



I got mines into a hotspot


----------



## Planterz (Dec 30, 2014)

EvoTheBoy said:


> What is the main purpose to unlocking band 12?

Click to collapse



T-Mobile has only just begun rolling out band 12, which they acquired about a year ago. Band 12 is 700MHz, and the lower frequency carries over distances better and is much better for penetrating buildings. Verizon primarily uses band 13 700MHz, and we all know how much better their coverage is. I read that some parts of Detroit has band 12, but that's all I've read so far.

I prefer buying inexpensive phones or used flagships from the previous generation, but if they roll out band 12 here, I might just have to pick up a new flagship that has band 12 (or get an Avant, I guess...).


----------



## j03lpr86 (Dec 30, 2014)

Flash this through recovery. Its the modified files for native tethering bypassing tetherprovision. Make sure to reset apn to default in settings


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 30, 2014)

j03lpr86 said:


> Flash this through recovery. Its the modified files for native tethering bypassing tetherprovision. Make sure to reset apn to default in settings

Click to collapse



Did u test it out before sharing


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Have you connected an android device to your hotspot yet? I used wanam xposed to disable tethering provisioning like you're talking about and the hotspot would turn on but my nexus 7 just went straight to the upsell page.
> If you're talking about tethering a computer that isn't what I'm trying to do. All I need for that is pdanet and a USB cable. I'm trying to get the hotspot working so I can stream Netflix on my tablet.

Click to collapse











lox2013 said:


> I got mines into a hotspot

Click to collapse



Have you used an android device on your hotspot yet or just a PC?


----------



## j03lpr86 (Dec 30, 2014)

lox2013 said:


> Did u test it out before sharing

Click to collapse



Of course its wat im using on my phone i modified the  files myself  through tutorials onlines plus i tested the zip file on my phone to make sure the permissions were correct so it wouldn't bootloop. With my phone i tether to my shield tablet and portable plus my laptop and i dont have the tethering plan.


----------



## lox2013 (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Have you used an android device on your hotspot yet or just a PC?

Click to collapse



It works I did it with htc desire


----------



## Deceptitech (Dec 30, 2014)

*Bloat free ROM?*

Has anyone worked out a bloat free ROM?  I am working on one based on G386TUVU1ANK3, but it is giving me a migraine.


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Planterz said:


> T-Mobile has only just begun rolling out band 12, which they acquired about a year ago. Band 12 is 700MHz, and the lower frequency carries over distances better and is much better for penetrating buildings. Verizon primarily uses band 13 700MHz, and we all know how much better their coverage is. I read that some parts of Detroit has band 12, but that's all I've read so far.
> 
> I prefer buying inexpensive phones or used flagships from the previous generation, but if they roll out band 12 here, I might just have to pick up a new flagship that has band 12 (or get an Avant, I guess...).

Click to collapse



I see. Well I live out in sacramento and constantly run out of 4G cause I am on the 1GB metro plan. So would it benefit me at all?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 30, 2014)

How did ya enable band 12?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## brainbone (Dec 30, 2014)

*On sale*

FYI, Best Buy has the MetroPCS Avant on sale for $99 this week.   I'm going to try flashing a couple to t-mobile for my kids.  It would be nice to have an AOSP ROM for these.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 30, 2014)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> How did ya enable band 12?

Click to collapse



Dialer- *#197328640# 
Key input- "Q"
Key input- "0000" 
Wait about 10 seconds
Ue info and settings (or something like that) 
System
Next page 
Lte bands 
Enable band 12 
Then press back until you're at the main menu then press end. Then reboot your phone manually. 

Pretty sure I got those all right.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 31, 2014)

Thx for the info 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 31, 2014)

j03lpr86 said:


> Flash this through recovery. Its the modified files for native tethering bypassing tetherprovision. Make sure to reset apn to default in settings

Click to collapse



Working good. Thanks


----------



## hello1220 (Dec 31, 2014)

j03lpr86 said:


> Flash this through recovery. Its the modified files for native tethering bypassing tetherprovision. Make sure to reset apn to default in settings

Click to collapse



Thank you for your work, I've flashed that file twice but I always end up stuck on the tmobile start up screen (luckily I made a backup of my system recently). Do you possibly know what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Dec 31, 2014)

EvoTheBoy said:


> I see. Well I live out in sacramento and constantly run out of 4G cause I am on the 1GB metro plan. So would it benefit me at all?

Click to collapse



If/when it rolls out in Sacramento, it'll benefit you by giving you better coverage and stronger signal indoors. It's not going to help you with your data cap though, obviously (except, perhaps, in using it up quicker).

---------- Post added at 04:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 AM ----------




hello1220 said:


> Thank you for your work, I've flashed that file twice but I always end up stuck on the tmobile start up screen (luckily I made a backup of my system recently). Do you possibly know what I could be doing wrong?

Click to collapse



He wrote it for the MetroPCS version. I don't think a workaround is necessary for the T-Mobile version. Native tethering might not be available, but I'm fairly sure that Wifi Tether Router works.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Dec 31, 2014)

hello1220 said:


> Thank you for your work, I've flashed that file twice but I always end up stuck on the tmobile start up screen (luckily I made a backup of my system recently). Do you possibly know what I could be doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Since you're on t-mobile u need a different customer.xml and feature.xml from the csc folder the ones i modified in the zip is for metropcs avant imma make another zip for the t-mobile avant this afternoon


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Dec 31, 2014)

Why do you need it for tmo, I'm on the 30 plan and they do not count the data correctly on tether I've used 300 - 500mb this month they don't care... of course unless your watching a bunch of videos then u will get the up sell website

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## j03lpr86 (Dec 31, 2014)

Two different zips one for tmo and the other one for metro.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 31, 2014)

Alright, I got some good news. I finally got a stock semi de-bloated Rom to flash and everything works. But I am unable to upload it to anywhere right now. I'm in the middle of nowhere with no WiFi. I'll upload it tomorrow when I get home. Now I or whoever wants can start modifying and theming and get some cool stuff pushed out. 

I'll see what I can do about getting an aosp Rom built but that will take time. Just learning as I go.


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 1, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Alright, I got some good news. I finally got a stock semi de-bloated Rom to flash and everything works. But I am unable to upload it to anywhere right now. I'm in the middle of nowhere with no WiFi. I'll upload it tomorrow when I get home. Now I or whoever wants can start modifying and theming and get some cool stuff pushed out.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about getting an aosp Rom built but that will take time. Just learning as I go.

Click to collapse



Use hellfire ROM is easier or liquidsmooth


----------



## Areo-luxia (Jan 1, 2015)

*When to reset apn*



j03lpr86 said:


> Two different zips one for tmo and the other one for metro.

Click to collapse



Hey first off thanks for your work. Second when do we reset the APN before or after we flash plush do we wipe cache or anything ?


----------



## Signa112 (Jan 1, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Use hellfire ROM is easier or liquidsmooth

Click to collapse



.....


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 1, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> .....

Click to collapse





My thoughts exactly....


----------



## Stratis1978 (Jan 1, 2015)

Everyone don't forget to mention BLN (button light notification) support in kernel with your ROM requests so we can have our recent apps/back button led lights for use as notification lights!

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 1, 2015)

I requested cm to build a ROM for us so hopefully we get it

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 1, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> I requested cm to build a ROM for us so hopefully we get it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why would they build a Rom for us? That kinda takes away the pleasure of building One from source for us, and everything i''ve been working on. I didn't think there was even anybody who did that or a request section. 
Stop talking. I'm drunk.


----------



## Signa112 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!  Lox, you're an idiot


----------



## Stratis1978 (Jan 1, 2015)

I would build my own ROM but I don't have time I know I would never finish (plus taking in account a learning curve for inexperience).  I just figured if I send the BLN info in this thread people would want that feature like I do. Arm chair development! 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jan 1, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Why would they build a Rom for us? That kinda takes away the pleasure of building One from source for us, and everything i''ve been working on. I didn't think there was even anybody who did that or a request section.
> Stop talking. I'm drunk.

Click to collapse



The only point of teh request section on the cm site is literally be a cesspool of people who cant be bothered to read the sticky. They used to get overrun with people requesting device support so by making a useless section to have people dump requests on it it prevents people from spamming them. http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/72611-can-i-get-cyanogenmod-on-my-device/

TLDR of that post is if you want CM, you (as in you users) need to either work on it or find someone who will. No one spins a wheel and works on a random device.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 1, 2015)

Areo-luxia said:


> Hey first off thanks for your work. Second when do we reset the APN before or after we flash plush do we wipe cache or anything ?

Click to collapse



Reset apn after flash wipe cache is not really needed.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 2, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> I requested cm to build a ROM for us so hopefully we get it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cyanogenmod is for the most part ported to new devices by independent developers who get a phone or tablet of THEIR choosing and decide to go through the hassle of getting it working. The only way this phone will get an officially supported cm, carbon, aokp etc... is if a developer chooses to get the device for him or herself. If you look at all the officially supported devices you will notice that they are almost all high end flagship phones & tablets. All you can really do is learn to do it yourself or hope someone with the skill CHOOSES to.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 2, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/62jsaoibv1iwel1/ANK3stock.zip?dl=0

Stock rom. Removed a few apps. Nothing too crazy. Wipes system and cache for you.  

On Dropbox so probably a  slow download.  If someone wants to upload it somewhere else that's fine. 

I'm running it on my phone right now and haven't had any problems. The csc folder and customer.xml files are missing might want to flash the tether zips for your carrier if you plan on using the Hotspot.  

If anybody flashes this and has problems let me know and I'll try to fix it. In any case make a backup just in case.

Specs: 
Based on ank3 update.
Rooted- first start up will ask to update binary. Just hit normal and be done. 
Removed all carrieriq apps. 
Removed all printer apps. Does anybody ever use those? Seriously.  
Can't remember all the apps. Removed a few you can get off the play store. Was just trying to get the zip size down. Removed close to 300mb of useless apps and files. 

I did have to use Rickys kitchen for the updater - binary file but used my own updater - script.  The one it had broke a few things somehow.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is based on the T-Mobile firmware correct?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 2, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> This is based on the T-Mobile firmware correct?

Click to collapse




Yes


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

*Force unlock?*

Dose anyone know how to force the sim unlock from T-moble? 
The unlock app dose not work.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 2, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/62jsaoibv1iwel1/ANK3stock.zip?dl=0
> 
> Stock rom. Removed a few apps. Nothing too crazy. Wipes system and cache for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 use this zip in ur rom. it has an updated apns-conf.xml with tmo and metro apn so no need for for the separate tether zips and csc folders plus boot.img with init.d support, a init script to set selinux to permissive from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52977311&postcount=1 and su running as daemon on boot


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 2, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> use this zip in ur rom. it has an updated apns-conf.xml with tmo and metro apn so no need for for the separate tether zips and csc folders plus boot.img with init.d support, a init script to set selinux to permissive from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52977311&postcount=1 and su running as daemon on boot

Click to collapse




Thanks, I'll add it to what I'm working on right now.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 2, 2015)

alright well my dropbox account just banned public links for me, luckily androidfilehost.com gave me dev status so i can upload my stuff to there. 
I just made a very, very debloated rom, removed touchwiz and more things than i can remember. using trebuchet launcher. about to flash it and see how it does. also included the zip file from jo3lpr86 for init.d support and apns-conf.xml for tmo and metro along with a few other things.


----------



## potd (Jan 3, 2015)

*What am I doing wrong?*

I have followed all the steps and it just doesnt take?

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.
(Thank you TTan777)
or see here for more details

Any help would be welcomed


----------



## Stratis1978 (Jan 3, 2015)

potd said:


> I have followed all the steps and it just doesnt take?
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you download the driver for SM-G386T from here:

http://androidxda.com/download-samsung-usb-drivers

?

If not try that.

Also I followed both post #1 and:

http://androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-avant-sm-g386t

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## potd (Jan 3, 2015)

Stratis1978 said:


> Did you download the driver for SM-G386T from here:
> 
> ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I downloaded the avant driver from that site and followed those steps and still nothing? My phone has a 1 at the end? The Metro PCS guy did a system update before he gave it to me could that be the problem?


----------



## Fernando valiente (Jan 3, 2015)

*samsung galaxy avant metropcs usa*

Is there any way to root this with no pc


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fernando valiente said:


> Is there any way to root this with no pc

Click to collapse



No there isnt. Sorry.







potd said:


> Yes I downloaded the avant driver from that site and followed those steps and still nothing? My phone has a 1 at the end? The Metro PCS guy did a system update before he gave it to me could that be the problem?

Click to collapse



The newest firmware seems to cause problems with rooting and installing twrp but it doesn't always happen. Sometimes it doesn't work and sometimes it does. You can always try it again and it might work the 2nd or 3rd time.


----------



## potd (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> No there isnt. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway to roll back the update?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

potd said:


> Anyway to roll back the update?

Click to collapse



Do you have an account with sammobile? You'll have to download the previous firmware from them and flash it with Odin in order to revert back. I'd suggest trying to root at least 1 more time first.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just in case you have a hard time finding it.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

It will say T-Mobile but it is the MetroPCS firmware


----------



## codenamesql (Jan 3, 2015)

*214*



Masterchief87 said:


> The newest firmware seems to cause problems with rooting and installing twrp but it doesn't always happen. Sometimes it doesn't work and sometimes it does. You can always try it again and it might work the 2nd or 3rd time.

Click to collapse



yep. try it again.  I've been messing with this for a couple of days using the various firmware, and so far I haven't been able to find an exact combination that will cause it every time.

Also, you can try flashing the custom recovery, TWRP, through odin, and then use TWRP to flash the latest SuperSUxx.ZIP from chainfire right from your device.

TWRP here:
androidforums DOT com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/

or maybe following this method using one version older SuperSU then updating it (this was my first root on the Metro version, no problem):
androidxda DOT com/root-samsung-galaxy-avant-sm-g386t

sorry for the weird links.. that 10 post rule


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

codenamesql said:


> yep. try it again.  I've been messing with this for a couple of days using the various firmware, and so far I haven't been able to find an exact combination that will cause it every time.
> 
> Also, you can try flashing the custom recovery, TWRP, through odin, and then use TWRP to flash the latest SuperSUxx.ZIP from chainfire right from your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here ya go

Root: http://androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-avant-sm-g386t

Twrp: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/
Edit: I tried flashing the latest supersu.zip and it didn't work.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 3, 2015)

What version of Odin are y'all using? I had problems with 3.9 but 3.7 worked fine. 
I took the Ota for ANK3 and had no problem rooting or flashing twrp at all.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm using 3.07 the same one that comes in the cf auto root zip


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I'm using 3.07 the same one that comes in the cf auto root zip

Click to collapse





That's weird.. I had zero problems. 
Using windows 7? 64bit?


----------



## codenamesql (Jan 3, 2015)

3.07 here as well.  I've dinked around with both 386T and 386T1  versions of ANH3/ANK3, TWRP 2.8.1.0 and 2.8.3.0 -- trying to fail root and/or recovery consistently.  386T+ANK3+2.8.3.0+SuperSU 2.40 did fail twice, but not consistently.  


TWRP 2.8.1.0 appears to be more stable/consistent with backup/restore/flash than 2.8.3.0 (the latter has also exihibited a status bar glitch during system wipes not encountered with 2.8.1.0) I was also able to repro someone else's restore issue with 2.8.3.0. I'd recommend sticking with 2.8.1.0 for the time being.

SuperSU 2.01 (the one in the CF-auto-root.tar) flashes and roots more consistently than 2.4.0

Odin 3.07 + SuperSU 2.01 (CF-Auto-root.tar) works every time for me.  Hasn't failed in 20 attempts.


I also did the OTA to K3 prior to first root and had no problem with root/recovery at all.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> That's weird.. I had zero problems.
> Using windows 7? 64bit?

Click to collapse



I have windows 8.1 64bit. Maybe its something weird with my PC. Based on what I have read so far it seems windows 7 would have been a better choice. Many programs having to do with android development and firmware flashing seem to be buggy on windows 8 and 8.1

I soft bricked my old moto photon 4g and RSD Lite wouldn't detect my phone, but it worked fine on windows 7. Sometimes I have to reinstall my phones USB drivers too. I have also had problems with KDZ FW UPD (kind of like Odin for lg phones) not working sometimes.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

Something else that may be worth noting is that I've flashed back to stock a few times already and sometimes the system and binary status goes back to saying official and sometimes it still says custom afterwards.


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Re: sammobile firmwares
What's the difference between the sm-386t and sm-386t1 devices? Can the firmwares be used interchangeably?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Signa112 (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Something else that may be worth noting is that I've flashed back to stock a few times already and sometimes the system and binary status goes back to saying official and sometimes it still says custom afterwards.

Click to collapse



That could be important.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 3, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Re: sammobile firmwares
> What's the difference between the sm-386t and sm-386t1 devices? Can the firmwares be used interchangeably?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The sm-g386t1 is for MetroPCS and the sm-g386t is for T-Mobile.

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




Masterchief87 said:


> The sm-g386t1 is for MetroPCS and the sm-g386t is for T-Mobile.

Click to collapse



Both the metro pcs firmware and the tmobile firmware are pretty much the same. The MetroPCS firmware comes with metro pcs apps preloaded MetroPCS boot up and shut down animations. The t-mobile firmware comes with T Mobile apps T Mobile boot up and shut down animations and the Amazon shopping app. The only other difference is that mobile hotspot app and the stock Android browser have different icons. 

I know from experience that you can flash the t-mobile firmware to a metro pcs avant without having any problems but now that the metro pcs firmware can be downloaded from sammobile there's no reason to flash tmobile firmware unless you want to change carriers.


----------



## Michaelchka (Jan 3, 2015)

*why cant i get this to work?*



kdkirk08 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/62jsaoibv1iwel1/ANK3stock.zip?dl=0
> 
> Stock rom. Removed a few apps. Nothing too crazy. Wipes system and cache for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ive tried 3 different times to flash this it keeps failing?


----------



## codenamesql (Jan 3, 2015)

Michaelchka said:


> ive tried 3 different times to flash this it keeps failing?

Click to collapse



In order or anyone to lend any real assistance you will need to write out the exact steps you used along with exactly what happened when/where in the process along with whatever other possibly pertinent info you can think of.  I'm working on a new Psychic Repair Response Bot, but the divination module still needs a bit of work. 

I haven't tried this one yet because I'm waiting for the new one he's working on (much appreciated BTW).


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 3, 2015)

Michaelchka said:


> ive tried 3 different times to flash this it keeps failing?

Click to collapse




Make sure signature verification is not checked before flashing and md5 check as well. 

I have a very debloated one I'm running right now. Just waiting on android file host to add the avant so I can upload.  It removed TouchWiz and pretty much almost all stock apps except for the dialer and contacts. 

Been trying to make a cyanogenmod rom but it's still a little over my head.

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B22RziW6xMBeb0RabzZxMkMyWkE/view?usp=sharing

okay heres the stripped rom, running tribuchet launcher and jo3lpr86's kernel and files for apns for both tmo and metro. ( go thank him for those) his post about it is 2 pages back.

DIRECTIONS: 
1 download
2 copy to root of sd card
3 MAKE SURE SIGNATURE VERIFICATION AND MD5 CHECK ARE TURNED OFF IN TWRP
4 i personally would do a full wipe. data, system, cache and dalvik.
5 refer to line 3 
6 flash and enjoy.

first boot might say gallery has stopped. just hit ok. its fine. 

youll notice a lot of apps gone. even the camera. im using google camera right now. 
i did leave in the stock messaging app, but also put a different one that i like more. people are picky on that subject.

if you have any thoughts, jokes, riddles or concerns feel free to ask. or to complain. either way


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Make sure signature verification is not checked before flashing and md5 check as well.
> 
> I have a very debloated one I'm running right now. Just waiting on android file host to add the avant so I can upload.  It removed TouchWiz and pretty much almost all stock apps except for the dialer and contacts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this come with apns and is it for MetroPCS to

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Does this come with apns and is it for MetroPCS to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 yes..... yes it does have apns for metropcs and t-mobile.


----------



## Michaelchka (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got the rom wiring thank you so much sorry wasn't more specific! Quick question though ever since I've got it to work I have no mobile data connection and every time I turn it on it turns back off phone won't connect to any mobile data find any nothing changes l can't get it to do anything with mobile data only WiFi! Any suggestions? I've got tmobile. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deceptitech (Jan 4, 2015)

I am getting a network error at the last moment when it gets to 743mb.  So much fun.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

Really? That's weird.. I always had data, it was the WiFi that I had to work on to get working. Like I said, it's missing the csc folder and customer.xml files. But you said when you try to turn data on it turns back off right?  
That's what I had problems with WiFi doing. 

I'll download the zip and see if anything is missing from the one I have.

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




Deceptitech said:


> I am getting a network error at the last moment when it gets to 743mb.  So much fun.

Click to collapse




Downloading it from your phone or computer?

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

okay so the first rom i uploaded to  dropbox got messed up somewhere along while it was being uploaded. ill remove the link. i downloaded it and had no data conection either. sorry about that. but the one i have on my phone i had data after i flashed. if anybody flashes my newest one from drive let me know if you have any problems as well.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 4, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Does this come with apns and is it for MetroPCS to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 The answers to your questions are in the post you quoted.


----------



## ygb (Jan 4, 2015)

A question: I am running a Metro  phone with Tmobile firmware on a Tmobile Sim. The phone has not been unlocked. Will flashing a custom Rom lock out the Tmobile Sim again?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

ygb said:


> A question: I am running a Metro  phone with Tmobile firmware on a Tmobile Sim. The phone has not been unlocked. Will flashing a custom Rom lock out the Tmobile Sim again?

Click to collapse




I'm not 100% sure. But I'm pretty positive it won't. 
So you have an avant from MetroPCS,  but have flashed the firmware for tmobile and have a Sim from tmobile too? You should be fine. You're phone is a tmobile phone now by all standards.


----------



## Deceptitech (Jan 4, 2015)

Computer.  Checking it once more time.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay, I was able to download it with no problem. 

Almost seems like everything is fighting you here haha.


----------



## codenamesql (Jan 4, 2015)

Is there any reason installing PAGapps would break this?  Of course, I'll try it and see if there's nothing obvious. I like those rather than the playstore versions just because they're installed into system memory rather than taking up user install memory.

And you deleted the stock camera app? And didn't take out that crappy camera with it? Man, the audacity!!   Just an OT question.. has anyone actually got a pic in focus with that thing? I've even mounted it perfectly still.. we have a saying here in the south that describes it well... "sucks.. out... loud"


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hahaha this phones camera sucks. So I wasn't too worried about it.
Honestly I was just clicking and forgetting when I was removing apps. A few I left just because I simply missed them. 

As far as gapps go you can flash them as long as they're for our version of android.

If anybody wants a flashable zip to install certain apps back just let me know and I'll make one when I have time. 
I left the music player in too just because it was hard enough switching from the sense music player to this one, and didn't want to even try to get used to another player. I gotta have my music.

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

Also, I removed everything that had the word KNOX in its description. Doesn't seem to have affected anything. As well as the carrieriq apps. Pretty much made the apps and priv-apps lighter by 200 or so mb. 

I tried removing all other languages except English which took the rom size down to about 600mb but the keyboard didn't like that. I was bombarded by "unfortunately XXX has stopped" by various apps when I booted it up. So had to put those back in.


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Hahaha this phones camera sucks. So I wasn't too worried about it.
> Honestly I was just clicking and forgetting when I was removing apps. A few I left just because I simply missed them.
> 
> As far as gapps go you can flash them as long as they're for our version of android.
> ...

Click to collapse



When we will see aosp rom

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 4, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> When we will see aosp rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My advice, if you just can't live without aosp or aren't patient enough to wait, get a phone that already has a stable version of your favorite ROM. Either that or get a Linux machine and learn how to build aosp from source yourself, which isn't easy even if you already have programming skills.


----------



## cragains (Jan 4, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Make sure signature verification is not checked before flashing and md5 check as well.
> 
> I have a very debloated one I'm running right now. Just waiting on android file host to add the avant so I can upload.  It removed TouchWiz and pretty much almost all stock apps except for the dialer and contacts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About to flash now, downloaded without errors.... Thank you for your time making this. 
edit
Ok flashed, wiped cache. Runs very fast, seems pretty de-bloated. One issue is that wifi will not turn on.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> When we will see aosp rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




When you get to making one I guess. 
Are you done yet? When will you have one put out? How much longer? Got an eta yet? Can you add in a feature for me?


----------



## dbpaddler (Jan 4, 2015)

So this phone was originally advertised as having a FM Radio. Since,  any traces of FM have been removed from both Samsung's and Tmo's site. Every tech site mentioned FM too.  Guess they don't have editing features on those sites. Any way to check if it actually does have the tuner and if it can be enabled? Part of the reason I picked this phone was to listen to games which you can't do over Internet radio. You have to pay the respective league's app for that "privilege".


----------



## Michaelchka (Jan 4, 2015)

I was able to go into settings in my wife's phone and just copy all the apn info into mine by adding apn. that worked and I re flashed your rom to my phone did the apn again and it stopped turning my mobile data on and off. I've stayed on mobile data about 3hrs now hasn't kicked me off ounce. Before re flashing it wouldn't stay connected for even a minute. I'm usually on WiFi so didn't notice the data thing right away but I've had zero trouble with the WiFi actually fixed some issues with it drooping WiFi I was having. 

If anyone needs the tmobile apn info let me know I'll post it. Not sure if that's just for tmobile in this area though. But I'm sure if anyone had this problem they could call tmobile and get the apn info since that's the only problem
Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Not sure about newer versions but the one I have has the fm radio. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

It's like ant radio something I used it one time to listen to a browns game but that was awhile ago I've uninstalled it now.  The Browns games aren't worth the battery life! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA  mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing. I'll add both apns to it like the newest one and re-upload it.

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------




cragains said:


> About to flash now, downloaded without errors.... Thank you for your time making this.
> edit
> Ok flashed, wiped cache. Runs very fast, seems pretty de-bloated. One issue is that wifi will not turn on.

Click to collapse



wifi wont turn on?? use a root file explorer and go into /system/lib/modules and see if wlan.ko is symlinked to the pronto folder. 

i did a full wipe and had no problems getting anything to work. im running the same thing right now and wifi is working. 

also i need to know when reporting problems which firmware you had, ang6, ank3 etc etc, and if youre with metropcs or tmobile.

edit
also go into /system/bin and make sure swapon, swapoff, and mkswap are there. if all those files are in and theyre symlinked then wifi should work.  
i use fx file explorer. if their names are a goldish looking color then they have a symbolic link and they are working.

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95887005526786506

android file host got the avant added to their list so i was able to upload the avant-slim.zip there. 

md5: 60f408db18a09fe17c97cb714f6d2791

im about to get another computer that ill put linux on. so i can really start working on a cyanogenmod rom and other aosp's working. 
just bare with me, im learning as i go.


----------



## Michaelchka (Jan 4, 2015)

Could you get that on a laptop?  I have a really good Samsung laptop could I put Linux on it? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

Michaelchka said:


> Could you get that on a laptop?  I have a really good Samsung laptop could I put Linux on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Yep. Linux can be installed on pretty much any computer/laptop.


----------



## codenamesql (Jan 5, 2015)

This is old, why isn't this lollipop?  I hope it'll support my nokia analog car phone. I'd like to replace the buttons with lollipop rom...

bwahahahah.. good lord

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 AM ----------




Michaelchka said:


> Could you get that on a laptop?  I have a really good Samsung laptop could I put Linux on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



UEFI SecureBoot can be frustrating at first if you try to install on a newer machine, but now most every distro will have clear instructions on how to set it up and work around it.  If your Samsung has a standard BIOS you won't be bothered with that.  And if you choose something other than say, building ARCH from scratch, it'll probably be pretty much plug and play to get you up and running in Linux. I wouldn't even have a Win machine anymore (dead heart attack serious) if I didn't need it for such trivial things as earning a living.


----------



## docfreed (Jan 5, 2015)

*WiFi Calling*

Is WiFi calling working on the newest avant-slim (T-Mobile version) - it's a must have for me as my cell reception sucks


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 5, 2015)

docfreed said:


> Is WiFi calling working on the newest avant-slim (T-Mobile version) - it's a must have for me as my cell reception sucks

Click to collapse




Hmmmm, you know what? I don't know.  It shows it being turned on, but usually a message pops up and the signal bars go away and it's not doing any of that. I don't know why it wouldn't be working, but I'll look into it.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jan 5, 2015)

He could always use a virtual machine though.., and uefi is pretty easy to disable and re enable after you get use to it.. it took me a bit to get windows 8 re install to work and for it to pull the key from the board... but that's another story

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Michaelchka (Jan 5, 2015)

How can I get calendar app back?  I've tried installing one from the store butt they all need my original one to run? off of? I need that I can't live without it!  

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jan 5, 2015)

It might work but I'd make a back up and get a copy of stock image before trying just in case

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cragains (Jan 5, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> wifi wont turn on?? use a root file explorer and go into /system/lib/modules and see if wlan.ko is symlinked to the pronto folder.
> 
> i did a full wipe and had no problems getting anything to work. im running the same thing right now and wifi is working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Metropcs Avant, was using the TMO image  G386TUVU1ANFD_G386TTMB1ANFD_G386TUVU1ANFD_HOME.tar flashed through odin.
checked if wlan.ko, swapon, swapoff, and mkswap is linked, and it is.
Also which distro of linux do you use to compile, wanna TRY and help


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm using windows right now. Don't have a Linux atm.  

You're still on anfd? Try upgrading to ANK3.  And see what how it does. I'm on ANK3 firmware and haven't had any issues with what I've built except for wifi calling. I can't figure out why that isn't working. 

Also someone mentioned calander. Did Google calendar not install and work right? That's what I'm using.


----------



## cragains (Jan 5, 2015)

Just realized i was using firmware 4 updates old from july.... wow.
Dec 2014 G386TUVU1ANK3 must be the one I need.

I noticed there is no calender after flashing slim, just to confirm. (although I dont use goo cal so no prob for me)


----------



## codenamesql (Jan 5, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I'm using windows right now. Don't have a Linux atm.
> 
> You're still on anfd? Try upgrading to ANK3.  And see what how it does. I'm on ANK3 firmware and *haven't had any issues with what I've built except for wifi calling.* I can't figure out why that isn't working.
> 
> Also someone mentioned calander. Did Google calendar not install and work right? That's what I'm using.

Click to collapse



WiFi calling is the only real issue I've run across so far.  I had to drop back to stock during the day for work due to that one. I need to go ahead and dump CarrierIQ off my stock. Is it safe to delete the programs/data? or is there more to it? 

Michaelchka:
Here's the google apps I use and they _appear_ to work fine for this antibloat rom (remember, I'm back on stock and didn't have the time to try breaking them properly):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942 

edit: at first glance that might appear to be the 5.0 page, but it isn't. scroll down and click on the comparison button.

You can choose as much or as little as you want via the various versions or even customize/tweak the installation exactly to your liking. They install in system memory so effectively have a smaller footprint. As long as you get "google calendar sync" any calendar you install which syncs with google should work.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 6, 2015)

codenamesql said:


> WiFi calling is the only real issue I've run across so far.  I had to drop back to stock during the day for work due to that one. I need to go ahead and dump CarrierIQ off my stock. Is it safe to delete the programs/data? or is there more to it?

Click to collapse




i honestly dont know why wifi calling isnt working. i reflashed the ank3 firmware and it still didnt work until i did a factory reset. so now im back to 100% stock, no root or twrp. but wifi calling is working again. im about to re-root and pull the system files and start over from scratch, we'll see how it goes this time.

edit: 
I'd say its safe to delete those and uninstall the apps, thats what i did the first time around and had no side effects. the slim rom had all those removed along with knox.


----------



## Fernando valiente (Jan 6, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy avant i have root and twrp*

Is there any cool roms?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 6, 2015)

Fernando valiente said:


> Is there any cool roms?

Click to collapse



So far just a debloated stock rom


----------



## Fernando valiente (Jan 6, 2015)

*^^^^^*

Do you have a link id like to try it out


----------



## glitchbit (Jan 6, 2015)

*Enabling the FM Radio*

First off I am not going to do this unless regular headphones are not required as I am completely wireless, but since the canadian version has FM it should not be difficult to enable FM on ours. Just follow the info here and rip the .so and .apk files from a canadian rom and the feature will likely work. Bluetooth tethering was more difficult as it required a framework file to be updated as well and I am not sure if any of the 386 roms have the profiles enabled by default. I have posted a file a few pages back to enable bluetooth tethering and other missing profiles.

http://www.droidforums.net/threads/tutorial-how-to-unlock-fm-radio-without-using-adb.86906/


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Got my phones today. Testing out stuff before transitioning.  Installed the ANK3 firmware from Sammobile.

A couple notes for new users:
1.  Root first because after rooting it will install the stock recovery
2. Install the TWRP recovery next
3. After booting up, go to Play Store and update your Super SU app and then run it to update the binary and you should be good to go

Xposed installs fine on rooted phone.  The Wanam Xposed module works great and nicely tweaks a few things.

Looking forward to testing out the de-bloated ROM once the WiFi issues are confirmed fixed-- is there a manifest of either which apps have been removed, or which apps are remaining on the device?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ygb (Jan 6, 2015)

glitchbit said:


> First off I am not going to do this unless regular headphones are not required as I am completely wireless, but since the canadian version has FM it should not be difficult to enable FM on ours. Just follow the info here and rip the .so and .apk files from a canadian rom and the feature will likely work. Bluetooth tethering was more difficult as it required a framework file to be updated as well and I am not sure if any of the 386 roms have the profiles enabled by default. I have posted a file a few pages back to enable bluetooth tethering and other missing profiles.
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/threads/tutorial-how-to-unlock-fm-radio-without-using-adb.86906/

Click to collapse



I dont think the Canadian version has FM. Its appears to be Identical to the American version. None of the actual Canadian carriers list FM radio on specs. 
The earlier European model had FM with different chipset and radio. I dont have Canadian model to know for sure - maybe someone with one can chime in?
Edit: Just checked the user manuals. G386f has radio. G386w does not.


----------



## Stratis1978 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cool I'm rooted with a custom recovery! Now to get a kernel to tweak...

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Stratis1978 said:


> Cool I'm rooted with a custom recovery! Now to get a kernel to tweak...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Samsung's Open Source page

Search results there for sm-g386t has source for:
G386T1UVU1ANH3
G386TUVU1ANFD

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cragains (Jan 6, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Got my phones today. Testing out stuff before transitioning.  Installed the ANK3 firmware from Sammobile.
> 
> A couple notes for new users:
> 1.  Root first because after rooting it will install the stock recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



I got wifi working, had to flash the latest firmware from sammobile (dec. 2014), then flash root, then twrp via odin.
factory reset, flashed avant-slim via twrp = win
(Battery life is really good now)


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 6, 2015)

cragains said:


> I got wifi working, had to flash the latest firmware from sammobile (dec. 2014), then flash root, then twrp via odin.
> factory reset, flashed avant-slim via twrp = win
> (Battery life is really good now)

Click to collapse




I pulled the system files yesterday after I did a fresh install of the ank3 firmware. Gonna try and get another slimmed down version of the rom up again with wifi calling working. 

The only file that wouldn't pull was in /system. It's the csc_contents file, which is symlinked to /system/csc/TMB/scs_contents. Which doesn't exist. So it shouldn't be a problem. Last rom had no scs folder or customer xml files. Might have been the issue. We will see. 

Glad you got wifi working though. 

Saw a few new people post in here, please read the thread before asking any questions. It'll answer any questions you could have.


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 6, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Looking forward to testing out the de-bloated ROM once the WiFi issues are confirmed fixed-- is there a manifest of either which apps have been removed, or which apps are remaining on the device?

Click to collapse



Answering my own question--

Kdkirk08's Avant Slim apps



        Chrome
Contacts
Device Unlock
Google
Google Play Games
Google Play Movies & TV
Google Settings
Messages
Messaging
Mobile HotSpot
Music
Nexus Gallery
Phone
Play Store
Settings
SuperSU
T-Mobile My Account
Video
Voice Recorder
Voice Search
    



For comparision, Stock ANK3 apps:



        Amazon
Calculator
Calendar
Camera
ChatOn
Chrome
Clock
Contacts
Device Unlock
Drive
Dropbox
Email
Flipboard
Galaxy Apps
Gallery
Gmail
Google
Google+
Google Play Books
Google Play Games
Google Play Movies & TV
Google Play Music
Google Play Newsstand
Google Settings
Hangouts
Internet
Lookout
Maps
Memo
Messages
Mobile Hotspot
Music
My Files
Phone
Photos
Play Store
S Voice
Settings
T-Mobile My Account
T-Mobile Name ID
T-Mobile TV
Video
Visual Voicemail
Voice Recorder
Voice Search
YouTube


----------



## asheehanjr (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anyone having trouble with Google Now Launher? It will let me install but when I tried to make it deafault, nothing shows up except for the touchwiz launcher. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 6, 2015)

asheehanjr said:


> Does anyone having trouble with Google Now Launher? It will let me install but when I tried to make it deafault, nothing shows up except for the touchwiz launcher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Not having that issue. Installed just to test.


----------



## asheehanjr (Jan 6, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Not having that issue. Installed just to test.

Click to collapse



I don't know why its not working for me that's weird. Thanks for testing it out for me. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Jan 7, 2015)

glitchbit said:


> First off I am not going to do this unless regular headphones are not required as I am completely wireless, but since the canadian version has FM it should not be difficult to enable FM on ours. Just follow the info here and rip the .so and .apk files from a canadian rom and the feature will likely work. Bluetooth tethering was more difficult as it required a framework file to be updated as well and I am not sure if any of the 386 roms have the profiles enabled by default. I have posted a file a few pages back to enable bluetooth tethering and other missing profiles.
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/threads/tutorial-how-to-unlock-fm-radio-without-using-adb.86906/

Click to collapse



theres an app that actually does this on the app store

it enable the radio chip on the phone even if its disabled, like the HTC one m8 on verizon, it has FM but is nowhere to be found on the phone, he got the app and it searched and detected the Fm chip, tried it on mine and didnnt work..


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> theres an app that actually does this on the app store
> 
> it enable the radio chip on the phone even if its disabled, like the HTC one m8 on verizon, it has FM but is nowhere to be found on the phone, he got the app and it searched and detected the Fm chip, tried it on mine and didnnt work..

Click to collapse




Spirit FM?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Jan 7, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Spirit FM?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



might be, it was on the play store/


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 7, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Make sure signature verification is not checked before flashing and md5 check as well.
> 
> I have a very debloated one I'm running right now. Just waiting on android file host to add the avant so I can upload.  It removed TouchWiz and pretty much almost all stock apps except for the dialer and contacts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk if this is just me, but I did what was instructed here and... well... TWRP doesnt recognize the SD card. I put the SD Card in a reader to see if the files were deleted but they were not. I formated data, system, cache, and dalvik only to have no system to boot into now. All I can do is recovery and download mode and now am stuck with having to flash stock tmobile rom through odin. If anyone knows a better solution to my problem, please help.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 7, 2015)

EvoTheBoy said:


> Idk if this is just me, but I did what was instructed here and... well... TWRP doesnt recognize the SD card. I put the SD Card in a reader to see if the files were deleted but they were not. I formated data, system, cache, and dalvik only to have no system to boot into now. All I can do is recovery and download mode and now am stuck with having to flash stock tmobile rom through odin. If anyone knows a better solution to my problem, please help.

Click to collapse





Should have made a back up first. 

Which version of twrp were you using?

Edit: if you used the twrp linked in the op, 2.8.1.0, and you copied the rom to the root of the external SD card, when you hit install you should have hit "upalevel" - "extsdcard" - "avant-slim" 

Either way, first rule when flashing anything is to make a backup first.


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 7, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Should have made a back up first.
> 
> Which version of twrp were you using?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like to live on the wild side 8) haha just playing. Yeah I made a mistake. Got it installed. Only problem is.. I dont have WiFi working and by my understanding, I need to install the Dec 2014 update then root, then install recovery, then install rom again lol. Which I will do now.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 7, 2015)

Haha, Yeah Idk what it is about the older firmware breaking wifi but if you update to ank3 it should work. The only thing not working though is wifi calling. If that's not a big deal then the rom is perfect-ish. Good speed and batter life. It's a minimalistic rom.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 7, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Haha, Yeah Idk what it is about the older firmware breaking wifi but if you update to ank3 it should work. The only thing not working though is wifi calling. If that's not a big deal then the rom is perfect-ish. Good speed and batter life. It's a minimalistic rom.

Click to collapse



Weird. I just finished flashing over k3 firmware but wifi still doesn't work O.O


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 7, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Haha, Yeah Idk what it is about the older firmware breaking wifi but if you update to ank3 it should work. The only thing not working though is wifi calling. If that's not a big deal then the rom is perfect-ish. Good speed and batter life. It's a minimalistic rom.

Click to collapse



New boot.img no need for /etc/init.d/01Permissive I've compiled the kernel from source to disable selinux Makefile from setting the mode always to enforce cause that's how Samsung modified that Makefile. I used shabbypenguin kernel config. But besides that the boot img still has init.d support and su still running as daemon on boot. So now we have a permissive kernel


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 7, 2015)

Can I flash avant slim ROM with this firmware I'm using or I should wait till aosp ROMs come in

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cragains (Jan 7, 2015)

Link to newest firmware on sammobile here
best practices for flashing this rom.
back up anything you wanna keep.
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)
9.Install Avant Slim.zip 
DONE
(Great debloated ROM)


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 7, 2015)

To add to this, please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. I can't seem to figure out why that breaks even if I do 0 mods to the system files. 

If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so.


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 7, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I did have to use Rickys kitchen for the updater - binary file but used my own updater - script.  The one it had broke a few things somehow.

Click to collapse


@kdkirk08 is this the Ricky's Kitchen that you used for creating the Avant Slim ROM?

How difficult is it to pick up? Are there any pitfalls that folks should be wary of when trying to do their own?


Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 7, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> @kdkirk08 is this the Ricky's Kitchen that you used for creating the Avant Slim ROM?
> 
> How difficult is it to pick up? Are there any pitfalls that folks should be wary of when trying to do their own?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried using that but it broke a bunch of stuff. That just gave me an idea of what the updater script needed. I had to add a few lines and make some changes to it. Doing stuff to the stock rom is easy, except for wifi calling. Idk wtf is wrong with that. If you can get wifi calling to work on a stock rom I'll **** a brick. 

Edit: also be for certain you know where you're installing the boot.img too. That's a quick way to get a new paper weight.


----------



## Fernando valiente (Jan 7, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy avant metro pcs*

So i rooted my phone and got twrp but i got a system update the other day on my phone it said
it could not be installed because the system was modified in a unathorized way is there a way to get the new update


----------



## docfreed (Jan 7, 2015)

*RE: WiFi Calling*

My experience w/ TMO  is that WiFi calling is activated by a small (often invisible update) pushed to the phone by TMO.  That is, the appropriate protocol is built in to the OS framework but is triggered by TMO.  That seems to be the reason WiFi calling usually does not work on non-TMO phones.  I've had this on Blackberry, Android and Windows phones.  And we know that phones with a non-stock recovery (or a rooted phone) will not allow updates. 

I'm just kind of speculating here as I have no direct proof just anecdotal evidence from years of rooting TMO phones.  But I am on ANK3 on my Avant, rooted stock with TWRP recovery with WiFi calling working perfectly.  But I installed TWRP (ODIN) after rooting ANG6.

And bottom line, why bother with a debloated stock when you can use Titanium Backup to freeze and/or remove bloat (including Carrier IQ)?



kdkirk08 said:


> To add to this, please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. I can't seem to figure out why that breaks even if I do 0 mods to the system files.
> 
> If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so.

Click to collapse


----------



## fluidfocus (Jan 7, 2015)

:good:


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jan 8, 2015)

Eh a debloted stock helps cause some people don't have time to go threw all that, and plus some people need a stock that they can flash on the go with out pc.. I applaud kdkirk08 work

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 8, 2015)

Took the words right out of my mouth. The first step to any development is to get the stock rom put out. Say, like some have already done, someone flashed a rom without making a back up first, realized they didn't like it and wanna go back to stock. Then they would have to flash the firmware in odin and re root etc etc. Plus the debloated rom I put out also had a customized kernel and a few extra goodies which at the time wasn't in a flashable zip. 


Side note, got my 2nd computer today. Just swapping some parts before I put Linux on it. 2GB of ram would not have cut it lol. 

I'm putting ubuntu 14.04.1 on it. Can't remember who asked off the top of my head. Sorry. But that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree completely. I love aosp, cm and carbon to be specific but its always good to have a flashable stock ROM to use as a foundation. Do a little debloating and a little theming and you can have a good stable ROM that still looks good. With budget friendly androids you don't always get aosp that is stable enough for daily use.


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 8, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> New boot.img no need for /etc/init.d/01Permissive I've compiled the kernel from source to disable selinux Makefile from setting the mode always to enforce cause that's how Samsung modified that Makefile. I used shabbypenguin kernel config. But besides that the boot img still has init.d support and su still running as daemon on boot. So now we have a permissive kernel

Click to collapse



Is that kernel based off of G386TUVU1ANFD which has source available, or is it based off the more recent G386TUVU1ANK3 (no source on the Samsung site as of yet)? Or is there any difference between the two (ie do folks need to be running an ANFD rom to use it)? I've seen on some threads that mixing older kernels with newer firmwares or vice versa tends to produce quirks.


----------



## cragains (Jan 8, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I'm putting ubuntu 14.04.1 on it. Can't remember who asked off the top of my head. Sorry. But that's what I'm doing.

Click to collapse



It was I who asked.  Probably going to try that, or Kali. I've worked with Kali a bit more, but not for cooking:laugh:


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jan 8, 2015)

If I knew where to read up on rom cooking I would I've tried to set it up a few times and never did it..got ubuntu and a decent machine but I get lost lol, I'm gonna try searching a bit more and read up

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 8, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Flash this through recovery. Its the modified files for native tethering bypassing tetherprovision. Make sure to reset apn to default in settings

Click to collapse



Can you post this on phandroid so its easier for people to find? The avant has its own device forum there.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 8, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Is that kernel based off of G386TUVU1ANFD which has source available, or is it based off the more recent G386TUVU1ANK3 (no source on the Samsung site as of yet)? Or is there any difference between the two (ie do folks need to be running an ANFD rom to use it)? I've seen on some threads that mixing older kernels with newer firmwares or vice versa tends to produce quirks.

Click to collapse



Its based off the metro anh3 kernel source


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 8, 2015)

Do I have to update my stock ROM do to avant slim to work or I can flash it now

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 8, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Do I have to update my stock ROM do to avant slim to work or I can flash it now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





If you're not on ank3 firmware wifi probably won't work. Make a back up before flashing.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 8, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> If you're not on ank3 firmware wifi probably won't work. Make a back up before flashing.

Click to collapse



flashed slim rom on ank3 and wifi + bluetooth don't work for me


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 8, 2015)

EvoTheBoy said:


> flashed slim rom on ank3 and wifi + bluetooth don't work for me

Click to collapse



Are you with tmobile or MetroPCS?  

Did you do a full wipe?


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 8, 2015)

Metro PCS. Yes I did a full wipe.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 8, 2015)

EvoTheBoy said:


> Metro PCS. Yes I did a full wipe.

Click to collapse




I'm not sure then. It seems like it works perfectly fine for some, and not for others. 

Can anybody else using that rom with MetroPCS say if they had any issues?


----------



## Fernando valiente (Jan 8, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy avant*

How do i check if i have ank3 ?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fernando valiente said:


> How do i check if i have ank3 ?

Click to collapse





Settings - about device. Look at the build or baseband version. It'll end in either ank3, ang6, etc etc.


----------



## Fernando valiente (Jan 8, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy avant metro pcs*

My say's anh3 instead of ank3 ?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 9, 2015)

Go to sammobile and download the ank3 firmware for metropcs. That's who I'm assuming you have. It'll say tmobile but after SM-G386T there will be a 1. That's for MetroPCS. SM-G386T1


----------



## sk8223 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for that. I didn't know GSMArena had that variant of the Core LTE. However, the Core LTE that Rogers is selling has the same Snapdragon chipset as the Avant, and the phone was available in Canada before November 2014 (I got mine back in September), unless Rogers is selling this version of the Core LTE now instead of the one I got from them. In any case, it's essentially the same as the Avant.

I'm not going to attempt to root yet because my warranty hasn't run out.


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 9, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> If you're not on ank3 firmware wifi probably won't work. Make a back up before flashing.

Click to collapse



Thanks did u test it out or anybody else did

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 9, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Thanks did u test it out or anybody else did
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Test what out? The rom? No I didnt. I just made it for shiggles, uploaded it without testing it. That's just how I roll.

If you flash it make a back up first. I won't stress that anymore. Since you're on metropcs it seems some have had problems with it. I'm on tmobile and the only issue I had was wifi calling.


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 9, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Test what out? The rom? No I didnt. I just made it for shiggles, uploaded it without testing it. That's just how I roll.
> 
> If you flash it make a back up first. I won't stress that anymore. Since you're on metropcs it seems some have had problems with it. I'm on tmobile and the only issue I had was wifi calling.

Click to collapse



What if I flashed the T-Mobile firmware on my metro phone then flash this rom? Would it work?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 9, 2015)

EvoTheBoy said:


> What if I flashed the T-Mobile firmware on my metro phone then flash this rom? Would it work?

Click to collapse




Yeah, you can flash firmwares from one to the other. If you look back a few pages there was a discussion on it. I don't know what's exactly different between them, other than boot animations, and apps. But you could try it and let me know.


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 9, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Yeah, you can flash firmwares from one to the other. If you look back a few pages there was a discussion on it. I don't know what's exactly different between them, other than boot animations, and apps. But you could try it and let me know.

Click to collapse



Is different I think it will work on aosp ROM or cm ROM BC I had a s3 l710t I had to remove the assert lines to make it work flashing a l710 ROM 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 9, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Is different I think it will work on aosp ROM or cm ROM BC I had a s3 l710t I had to remove the assert lines to make it work flashing a l710 ROM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





What the ****ing **** are you talking about????


----------



## Signa112 (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> What the ****ing **** are you talking about????

Click to collapse



No one knows wtf he is talking about.  Idk where he keeps getting the idea we have anything other than a de bloated stock ROM


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> No one knows wtf he is talking about.  Idk where he keeps getting the idea we have anything other than a de bloated stock ROM

Click to collapse





I'm just gonna let lox do all the development for this phone. I'm done. He seems to know how to do everything so everybody is in good hands. ? haha. 

Just got done downloading the source code for aosp. Holy hell that took forever. Next step: figuring out what the hell I am doing.


----------



## codenamesql (Jan 10, 2015)

What? no,  this is the new Lollikat 6


----------



## Signa112 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have only done some work on themes, kernels, and cross carrier stacks. But the irc channels are a great source bro


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I'm just gonna let lox do all the development for this phone. I'm done. He seems to know how to do everything so everybody is in good hands. ? haha.
> 
> Just got done downloading the source code for aosp. Holy hell that took forever. Next step: figuring out what the hell I am doing.

Click to collapse



Sometimes I think lox is deliberately trying to be a troll


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

codenamesql said:


> What? no,  this is the new Lollikat 6

Click to collapse




I'm working on a custom gengerkatlollisucksandwitch. It's gonna be epic bruhh. Bahahaha.


----------



## Signa112 (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I'm working on a custom gengerkatlollisucksandwitch. It's gonna be epic bruhh. Bahahaha.

Click to collapse



Lmfao
Its called the Loxromkernelhack


----------



## jcurtis (Jan 10, 2015)

*SM-G386W Root*

The SM-G386T root method mentioned at the start of this thread provided by Chainfire works for a Koodo SM-G386W.  Flashed with Odin, booted up, updated SU binaries, and good to go.


----------



## cragains (Jan 10, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> Lmfao
> Its called the Loxromkernelhack

Click to collapse



Wow,  need i say more?


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Yeah, you can flash firmwares from one to the other. If you look back a few pages there was a discussion on it. I don't know what's exactly different between them, other than boot animations, and apps. But you could try it and let me know.

Click to collapse



Tried it. Works perfectly now. Thank you


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sweet! Mucho welcome.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 10, 2015)

*unlock*

I think the unlock app is bugged for me, The server will not respond, should I pay for an unlock code or is that a dumb idea / scam?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

OutaTheLoneWolf said:


> I think the unlock app is bugged for me, The server will not respond, should I pay for an unlock code or is that a dumb idea / scam?

Click to collapse





what's it saying? When I was rooted it would always say couldn't connect or something like that. I had to flash the stock firmware for it to work.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> what's it saying? When I was rooted it would always say couldn't connect or something like that. I had to flash the stock firmware for it to work.

Click to collapse



I am still running the stock, it is now saying that it Is not eligible.
Reading though the terms (The phone was given to me by my sister as a "birthday present") I am guessing she never paid for the service.
Is there a way to unlock the phone for Verizon, Id be willing to pay to get it unlocked, or will I need to go buy another outright?  (Ill sell my S4 If I need to, still no custom roms for the I-545)


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

OutaTheLoneWolf said:


> I am still running the stock

Click to collapse





That's weird. Has anybody tried editing the xml files just for shiggles to see if it does anything? This is what mine looked like after I did a permanent unlock.


----------



## Stratis1978 (Jan 10, 2015)

This contains great information for ROM creation (not necessarily cyanogenmod related):


http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

Stratis1978 said:


> This contains great information for ROM creation (not necessarily cyanogenmod related):
> 
> 
> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been living on that wiki for the last 2 days lol 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stratis1978 (Jan 10, 2015)

Haha!

I've only ran through it once so now I'm looking for a similar device so none of the hardware has to be messed with as much.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

Stratis1978 said:


> Haha!
> 
> I've only ran through it once so now I'm looking for a similar device so none of the hardware has to be messed with as much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Look at the HTC desire. Yeah its HTC but it shares alot of the same stuff.


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Sweet! Mucho welcome.

Click to collapse



Just noticed bluetooth doesnt turn on >.<


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 10, 2015)

Bahhhh wtf mate. I never use bluetooth so I wouldn't know. I'll look into that as well


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I'm working on a custom gengerkatlollisucksandwitch. It's gonna be epic bruhh. Bahahaha.

Click to collapse



I got my new note 4 from amazon pay 600 for it

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaniolo (Jan 10, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Bahhhh wtf mate. I never use bluetooth so I wouldn't know. I'll look into that as well

Click to collapse



@kdkirk08 Hey, Thank you so much for all the hard work you are putting here and for the Slim Rom, you rock. 

I think it is time to update the OP. I have been using a galaxy S5 for the last couple of months and traveling like crazy all over the caribbean for work so I haven't kept an eye on this thread, I just spent a couple hours reading though all the pages. 
 Also thank you for trying to fix the Wifi calling feature, I know lots of people use it including myself when I travel out of the USA to get free calling.  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## J.Tichi (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey, folks

i'd like to root my canadian SM-G386W too, but i have a concern:

In this thread you cite  somewhere that the chainfire rooting script flashes recovery.img from
T-mobile sm-g386t, which would prohibit future updates if flashed to sm-g386w phone....

Sorry for my ignorance, but is there a way to fetch recovery.img from my sm-g386w phone?

in order to binary compare it at least with the one from existing root kit, 
or better yet, to submit it to chainfire for a kit specifically designed for sm-g386w




Thank you in advance for ur suggestions.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 11, 2015)

Is there any way to sim unlock the phone on my end without paying T-moble? (or 3rd party)
I really like the phone but If i cant use it as my daily driver (to replace my S4 I-545 ) then I will just sell it.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 12, 2015)

OutaTheLoneWolf said:


> Is there any way to sim unlock the phone on my end without paying T-moble? (or 3rd party)
> I really like the phone but If i cant use it as my daily driver (to replace my S4 I-545 ) then I will just sell it.

Click to collapse



If your phone is paid off or no contract t-mobile has to give you code for free to unlock it is a law

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




J.Tichi said:


> Hey, folks
> 
> i'd like to root my canadian SM-G386W too, but i have a concern:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wont matter just root it youll be good.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 12, 2015)

anthony92170 said:


> If your phone is paid off or no contract t-mobile has to give you code for free to unlock it is a law

Click to collapse



Like I have said, the phone was a gift, I have no idea what the account status is, I cannot ask T-mobile because they need my sisters information, and she dose not even remember it.


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 12, 2015)

OutaTheLoneWolf said:


> Like I have said, the phone was a gift, I have no idea what the account status is, I cannot ask T-mobile because they need my sisters information, and she dose not even remember it.

Click to collapse



She can call all she has to do is give number she had uf not her name social ect. They can liok it up and go from there

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesm113 (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it possible to root without tripping KNOX on this phone?

I'm concerned with the random reboot issues on the newer firmwares (ANHA, ANK3).  Already had to warranty my first phone because of these random reboots after upgrading to ANHA.   The new phone is staying on ANG6 to keep these reboots away.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jan 12, 2015)

If I'm correct you could of flashed a older version using Odin lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Jan 12, 2015)

jamesm113 said:


> Is it possible to root without tripping KNOX on this phone?

Click to collapse



...this phone has KNOX?


----------



## J.Tichi (Jan 13, 2015)

about rooting canadian version, here is what i found:

https://twitter.com/srsroot/status/540567541576650752

#SRSRoot: samsung SM-G386W (Build: KOT49H.G386WVLU1ANI1) #Android 4.4.2 Now Supported for #Root at http://www.SRSRoot.com 



Do you know guys if this SRSroot is a reliable root provider?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 14, 2015)

J.Tichi said:


> about rooting canadian version, here is what i found:
> 
> https://twitter.com/srsroot/status/540567541576650752
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think its a virus. Chrome blocked the download saying it was malicious and there is virtually no info about it anywhere. Also the list of devices it claims to be able to root is ridiculous. If something looks too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## Signa112 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hard anal analysis says virus

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

Analysis**


----------



## EvoTheBoy (Jan 14, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> Hard anal analysis says virus
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------
> 
> Analysis**

Click to collapse



Lmfaoooooo


----------



## HalcyonEndures (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry in advance if this has already been asked to death, but is it possible we'll see an AOSP ROM on this phone? TouchWiz definitely isn't bad on this phone at all, especially after getting rid of the bloat, but I'd give my left nut for CM or something.


----------



## chip71513 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Metro version Slim Rom*

Hey there everyone. I recently used Rickys Rom Kitchen to unpack our firmware. I then rooted it, deodexed it, and took out all of the bloatware that the other slim rom took out. I put the same updater script from the other slim rom into my version and voila. How do I go about posting it. works beautifully


----------



## asheehanjr (Jan 14, 2015)

chip71513 said:


> Hey there everyone. I recently used Rickys Rom Kitchen to unpack our firmware. I then rooted it, deodexed it, and took out all of the bloatware that the other slim rom took out. I put the same updater script from the other slim rom into my version and voila. How do I go about posting it. works beautifully

Click to collapse



Try uploading it to Dropbox or Google Drive or any other cloud storage.


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 14, 2015)

chip71513 said:


> Hey there everyone. I recently used Rickys Rom Kitchen to unpack our firmware. I then rooted it, deodexed it, and took out all of the bloatware that the other slim rom took out. I put the same updater script from the other slim rom into my version and voila. How do I go about posting it. works beautifully

Click to collapse



Which firmware can it work for I don't have the latest update


----------



## chip71513 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Heres the link*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ehl3baw8jno7xs/Justin2.zip?dl=0
Its based off of the nk3 firmware....


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 15, 2015)

chip71513 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ehl3baw8jno7xs/Justin2.zip?dl=0
> Its based off of the nk3 firmware....

Click to collapse



Will it work off this firmware 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 15, 2015)

*DIY*

EDIT: Nevermind-- found a debloater script for a different samsung phone that lists a lot of the same APKs that can be deleted.

Got Ricky's ROM Kitchen going as well.  Trying to figure out what APKs  from ANK3 need to stay and which ones are safe to dump.

@kdkirk08 and @chip71513 what did you guys use to determine what can stay and what can go? Google each non-obvious APK?

/system/app



        AccessControl.apk
AccuweatherPhone2014_qHD.apk
AllShareCastPlayer.apk
AllshareControlShare.apk
AllshareFileShare.apk
AllshareFileShareClient.apk
AllshareFileShareServer.apk
AllshareMediaServer.apk
AllshareMediaShare.apk
AmazonShopping_TMO.apk
AntHalService.apk
ANTPlusPlugins.apk
ANTRadioService.apk
ApplicationsProvider.apk
AssistantMenu2.apk
atfwd.apk
BadgeProvider.apk
BasicDreams.apk
BCService.apk
Bluetooth.apk
BluetoothTest.apk
Blurb.apk
Books.apk
Bridge.apk
BrowserProviderProxy.apk
CapabilityManagerService.apk
CertInstaller.apk
ChatON_MARKET.apk
ChocoEUKor.apk
Chrome.apk
ClipboardSaveService.apk
ClockPackage.apk
com.qualcomm.location.apk
commonimsservice.apk
CoolEUKor.apk
DigitalClock.apk
DigitalClockEasy.apk
DocumentsUI.apk
Drive.apk
Dropbox.apk
DropboxOOBE.apk
DRParser.apk
DualClockDigital.apk
EasymodeContactsWidget.apk
EasySettings.apk
EdmSimPinService.apk
EdmVpnServices.apk
ELMAgent.apk
EmergencyLauncher.apk
EmergencyModeService.apk
EmergencyProvider.apk
FactoryCamera_FB.apk
FilterInstaller.apk
FilterManager.apk
FilterProvider.apk
FixmoISA.apk
Flipboard.apk
FWUpgrade.apk
GearManagerStub.apk
Gmail2.apk
GMS_Maps.apk
GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk
GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk
GoogleTTS.apk
Hangouts.apk
Headlines.apk
ImsTelephonyService.apk
InCallUI.apk
InteractiveKeyguardTutorial.apk
InteractiveTutorial.apk
InterfacePermissions.apk
IPsecService.apk
IQToggle.signed_TMO.apk
IQ_OOB_TMO.apk
KeyChain.apk
KNOXAgent.apk
KnoxAttestationAgent.apk
KnoxSetupWizardClient.apk
LocalFOTA.apk
Magazines.apk
mcRegistry
MDMApp.apk
MediaUploader.apk
minimode-res.apk
MobilePrint4.apk
MobilePrintSvc_CUPS.apk
MobilePrintSvc_CUPS_Backend.apk
MobilePrintSvc_Epson.apk
MobilePrintSvc_HP.apk
MobilePrintSvc_Samsung.apk
MobilePrintSvc_WFDS.apk
MobileTrackerEngineTwo.apk
Music2.apk
MusicCommonUtility.apk
MusicLiveShare2.apk
NfcNci.apk
PackageInstaller.apk
PacProcessor.apk
PartnerBookmarksProvider.apk
Personalization.apk
PhotoTable.apk
PickUpTutorial.apk
PlayGames.apk
PlusOne.apk
PolarisViewer5.apk
PopupuiReceiver.apk
Preconfig.apk
PreloadInstaller.apk
QComQMIPermissions.apk
QuickConnect.apk
QuickConnectInteraction.apk
RakeIn.apk
RCPComponents.apk
ringtoneBR.apk
RootPA.apk
RoseEUKor.apk
SafetyInformation.apk
SamsungAppsWidget_Phone_Carrier_VZW.apk
SamsungCamera3.apk
SamsungDrmProvider.apk
SamsungIME.apk
SamsungMagnifier.apk
SamsungMusic_20.apk
SamsungSans.apk
SamsungTTS.apk
SamsungWidget_ActiveApplication.apk
SapaMonitor.apk
SBrowser.apk
SBrowserTry.apk
SCParser.apk
SecCalculator2.apk
SecDownloadProviderUi.apk
SecEmail_K.apk
SecExchange.apk
SecFactoryPhoneTest.apk
secgba.apk
SecHTMLViewer.apk
secimsfw_volte.apk
SecMemoDL.apk
SecSetupWizard2013.apk
SecTelephonyProvider.apk
SecurityProviderSEC.apk
SetDefaultLauncher.apk
SettingSearchProvider.apk
SharingAccessibilitySettings.apk
SilentLog.apk
SmartcardManager.apk
SmartcardService.apk
SmartClipService.apk
SPlanner.apk
SPlannerWidget.apk
SPrintSpooler2.apk
Stk.apk
Street.apk
Superuser.apk
SysScope.apk
talkback.apk
TaskManager.apk
TasksProvider.apk
TcpdumpService.apk
TetheringAutomation.apk
TetheringProvision.apk
TimeService.apk
TravelService.apk
UniversalMDMClient.apk
USBSettings.apk
UserDictionaryProvider.apk
Videos.apk
VoiceNote.apk
VolteSettings.apk
VpnClient.apk
Vvm_TMO.apk
WeatherDaemon2014.apk
WfdBroker.apk
WlanTest.apk
Wluc.apk
YouTube.apk
    


/system/app-priv



        AccessTmobile_TMO.apk
AutomationTest_FB.apk
AutoPreconfig.apk
BackupRestoreConfirmation.apk
CloudAgent.apk
com.mobitv.client.tmobiletvhd.apk
ConfigUpdater.apk
ContextProvider.apk
CSC.apk
DefaultContainerService.apk
DemoStub_TMO.apk
DeviceKeystring.apk
DeviceTest.apk
DiagMonAgent.apk
DirectShareManager.apk
EasyLauncher2.apk
ECID-release_TMO.apk
ExternalStorageProvider.apk
FotaClient.apk
FusedLocation.apk
GmsCore.apk
GoogleBackupTransport.apk
GoogleFeedback.apk
GoogleLoginService.apk
GoogleOneTimeInitializer.apk
GooglePartnerSetup.apk
GoogleServicesFramework.apk
Hearingdro_KK.apk
HwModuleTest.apk
InputDevices.apk
intelligenceservice_1.0_alpha1.apk
IQ-tmobile-release-unsigned.signed_TMO.apk
Keyguard.apk
Kies.apk
KLMSAgent.apk
LogsProvider.apk
Lookout_TMO.apk
MtpApplication.apk
MusicFX.apk
NoiseField.apk
OmaCP.apk
PageBuddyNotiSvc2.apk
PersonalPageService.apk
PhaseBeam.apk
PhoneErrService.apk
Phonesky.apk
ProxyHandler.apk
S-Voice_Android_phone.apk
SamsungApps.apk
SamsungBilling.apk
Samsungservice2_hdpi-960x540.apk
sCloudBackupApp.apk
sCloudDataRelay.apk
sCloudDataSync.apk
sCloudQuotaApp.apk
sCloudSyncCalendar.apk
sCloudSyncContacts.apk
sCloudSyncMemo.apk
sCloudSyncSBrowser.apk
sCloudSyncSNote3.apk
SecCalendarProvider.apk
SecContactsProvider.apk
SecContacts_Phone_FLAGSHIP_USA.apk
SecDownloadProvider.apk
SecGallery2014.apk
SecLiveWallpapersPicker.apk
SecMediaProvider.apk
SecMms_Blue.apk
SecMyFiles2014.apk
SecSafetyAssurance.apk
SecSettings.apk
SecSettingsProvider.apk
SecTeleService.apk
SecVideo.apk
SecVideoPlayer.apk
SecWallpaperPicker.apk
serviceModeApp_FB.apk
ServiceModeApp_RIL.apk
SetupWizard.apk
SFinder.apk
SharedStorageBackup.apk
ShareVideo.apk
Shell.apk
SimLock_TMO.apk
SNS.apk
SoundAlive.apk
SPDClient.apk
SPPPushClient_Prod.apk
SyncmlDM.apk
SystemUI.apk
Tag.apk
TmoWfcPref.apk
TouchWizHome.apk
TrimApp_phone_rotation.apk
Velvet.apk
VpnDialogs.apk
WallpaperCropper.apk
WfcService.apk
wssyncmlnps.apk
    


/system/container <--this is all the KNOX stuff?




ContainerAgent2.apk
KnoxPackageVerifier.apk
KnoxSecureHandler.apk
KnoxSwitcher.apk
resources
ShortcutSms.apk



/system/preloadedkiosk



        kioskdefault.apk
    


/system/preloadedsso



        samsungsso.apk_
ssoservice.apk_


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 15, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Will it work off this firmware
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It will work my phone is on baseband nh3 while my build version is nk3 and my phone is still functional


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 15, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> It will work my phone is on baseband nh3 while my build version is nk3 and my phone is still functional

Click to collapse



What ROM u running on so I can start changing my ROM damn all my games will good bye

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 15, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Will it work off this firmware
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





lox2013 said:


> What ROM u running on so I can start changing my ROM damn all my games will good bye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




my own version im trying to cook up. as soon as i find my phone which i lost a few days ago in my house imma keep working on it till everything is good to go to share.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## asheehanjr (Jan 15, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> my own version im trying to cook up. as soon as i find my phone which i lost a few days ago in my house imma keep working on it till everything is good to go to share.

Click to collapse



Try using Google device manager on a pc. It works to help find your phone. It will call your phone even with the ringer off. That's of course if it ain't dead.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 15, 2015)

asheehanjr said:


> Try using Google device manager on a pc. It works to help find your phone. It will call your phone even with the ringer off. That's of course if it ain't dead.

Click to collapse



tried that already didnt help. it worked on both of my shields and galaxy tab2 but not on my phone


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Because look out is probably set as the device manager


----------



## vekenti (Jan 16, 2015)

*Any Custom Roms for this phone yet?*

I'm looking for  a custom rom for this,anyone know of one thats compatible? or maybe someone who has built a CyanogenMod Rom for this phone?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jan 16, 2015)

Not yet just give time

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## monkeypaws (Jan 16, 2015)

do we have a proper thread yet for this device? I haven't found much searching xda and google.


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 16, 2015)

monkeypaws said:


> do we have a proper thread yet for this device? I haven't found much searching xda and google.

Click to collapse



They don't have a thread for this device yet until everything works out

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys, haven't been on in a while. Been dealing with a plethora of problems in the real world so this has been the last thing on my mind. I see j0 has been cooking something up so that's good. 

Someone asked about apps safe to remove, honestly I just removed everything I didn't use or seemed useless. I just noticed in my avant-slim zip I removed the Bluetooth app. I don't know if that's why Bluetooth isn't working or not but yeah. Oops. 

As soon as I get my crap squared away I'll be back to keep working on the cm port if someone doesn't beat me to it. 

But yeah, I got sick for nearly a week and on top of that I got laid off at work along with all the other hourly people. And I'm trying to finish my last few tests to get my power plant license from school. Just a cluster **** of stuff.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 17, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on in a while. Been dealing with a plethora of problems in the real world so this has been the last thing on my mind. I see j0 has been cooking something up so that's good.
> 
> Someone asked about apps safe to remove, honestly I just removed everything I didn't use or seemed useless. I just noticed in my avant-slim zip I removed the Bluetooth app. I don't know if that's why Bluetooth isn't working or not but yeah. Oops.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn that sucks. Do what you gotta do man. Also, I've been doing a lot of experimenting and I've noticed that when the stock gallery app is removed you can only use the wallpapers included in the ROM and you can't change the lock screen wallpaper at all.


----------



## jdmedeiros (Jan 17, 2015)

Where is this file located? My stock Metro PCS does not have it. Thanks.



kdkirk08 said:


> Tht's weird. Has anybody tried editing the xml files just for shiggles to see if it does anything? This is what mine looked like after I did a permanent unlock.

Click to collapse


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 17, 2015)

jdmedeiros said:


> Where is this file located? My stock Metro PCS does not have it. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Look into es file explorer or total commander

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmedeiros (Jan 17, 2015)

I used efs before... not there... the file probably shows up after unlocking. It would be a great idea do do a backup before unlocking, unlock, do another backup and compare both of them. That would certainly point us in the right direction.



lox2013 said:


> Look into es file explorer or total commander
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## moccor (Jan 17, 2015)

Can someone upload the stock camera app for use in the slimmed down ROM? Also, when receiving texts it doesn't show the contact name SMS contents, is there another app that needs to be re-enabled for that? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 18, 2015)

moccor said:


> Can someone upload the stock camera app for use in the slimmed down ROM? Also, when receiving texts it doesn't show the contact name SMS contents, is there another app that needs to be re-enabled for that? Any help is greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



Link for camera
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4yxc2ot794alp38/SamsungCamera3.apk?dl=0
Which text messaging are you using and what is checked.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## xstokerx (Jan 18, 2015)

HEy just wanna let everyone know that root and recovery from the SM-G386T works 100 percent on the SM-G386W canadain rogers model make sure when flashing twrp in odin u turn F.reset time off thx everyone for your hard work


----------



## moccor (Jan 18, 2015)

anthony92170 said:


> Link for camera
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4yxc2ot794alp38/SamsungCamera3.apk?dl=0
> Which text messaging are you using and what is checked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the upload. Could you also upload the stock gallery and alarm app? I think the gallery app being removed prevents sending MMS from within the stock SMS app, it requires going into a gallery and clicking share. Maybe adding the stock gallery back will also fix the lockscreen text info. I appreciate the slimmed ROM, stock ROMs are so slow and bloated compared to debloated


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 18, 2015)

The xml for the unlock I mentioned is in data/data in the folder for the unlock app.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just follow the path you see in pic


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vb9800ldsi79p56/SecGallery2014.apk?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kxf66rv4pspkh0g/ClockPackage.apk?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hcuqc7y64dk5waj/SecGallery2014.odex?dl=0

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

You guys know you can take stock rom and de bloat it from a file explorer I'm running stock and removed a lot of stuff and works great. Slim rom WiFi calling doesn't work and I need that in my house

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## moccor (Jan 19, 2015)

For some reason these apps aren't installing lol. Do you know what could be causing it?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 19, 2015)

moccor said:


> For some reason these apps aren't installing lol. Do you know what could be causing it?

Click to collapse





Use a file explorer and manually copy them into the /system/app folder. Reboot and it should be good.


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 19, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Use a file explorer and manually copy them into the /system/app folder. Reboot and it should be good.

Click to collapse



You need to change permission as well

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of jumping to this from my Galaxy Light. At least, until I can get a Nexus 6. I need the extra bands.

I read the OP, and have heavily modified my T399 (including using the MetroPCS 4.4.2 ROM and V6 SuperCharger - 50%). I feel comfortable following the directions listed.

Any other tips/tricks/nuances I should know before pulling the trigger?


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't get nexus 6 it has limited storage and camera is not as good as note 4 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 20, 2015)

anthony92170 said:


> Dint get nexus 6 it has limited storage and camera is not as good as note 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My question is still unanswered.


I'm restoring the T399 to stock and deleting all my data off of it. I have a friend who works at one of the many T-Mobile locations and will be picking up this phone shortly.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jan 20, 2015)

Really there isn't just not a full custom rom yet

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 20, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Really there isn't just not a full custom rom yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's fine. With Xposed, F-Droid repo, V6 Supercharger, Debloater, and other such tweaks, I can make this phone very much mine without a custom ROM.


----------



## Bobby Tables (Jan 20, 2015)

*Firefox on Galaxy Avant?*

I've had nothing but trouble with Firefox on my Galaxy Avant. All I need to do is browse a few pages, and eventually there will be a long pause, followed by a "server not found" message from Firefox, as though it couldn't successfully perform a DNS lookup. Once this happens, it won't bring up any further pages until it has been purged from memory. It happens whether I'm using mobile data or Wi-Fi.

Chrome works fine, but I'd really like to switch back to Firefox. Has anyone else tried it on the Avant? Should I file a bug report with Mozilla?


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 20, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> I've had nothing but trouble with Firefox on my Galaxy Avant. All I need to do is browse a few pages, and eventually there will be a long pause, followed by a "server not found" message from Firefox, as though it couldn't successfully perform a DNS lookup. Once this happens, it won't bring up any further pages until it has been purged from memory. It happens whether I'm using mobile data or Wi-Fi.
> 
> Chrome works fine, but I'd really like to switch back to Firefox. Has anyone else tried it on the Avant? Should I file a bug report with Mozilla?

Click to collapse



Good to know. I haven't tried FF on the Avant, however, I'll do so if Chrome stops working when I root. I'm preparing myself for the behavior that my Light exhibited when I rooted it.


Also, using this tool, I've blocked 119 apps/apk's. Anything else I should give the boot? I've noticed that APK names and app titles have changed slightly/dramatically since JB, especially T-Mo specific.


----------



## vprasad1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> I've had nothing but trouble with Firefox on my Galaxy Avant. All I need to do is browse a few pages, and eventually there will be a long pause, followed by a "server not found" message from Firefox, as though it couldn't successfully perform a DNS lookup. Once this happens, it won't bring up any further pages until it has been purged from memory. It happens whether I'm using mobile data or Wi-Fi.
> 
> Chrome works fine, but I'd really like to switch back to Firefox. Has anyone else tried it on the Avant? Should I file a bug report with Mozilla?

Click to collapse



Version?
I'm on Firefox 33.1 and have 0 issues with it.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't install Busybox after using CF Auto Root, and flashing TWRP via Flashify.

What gives?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 21, 2015)

I was having that issue. I just kept trying and it eventually installed. 

Last time I used a different app to install busy box. Had no issues. I can't remember the name of the app. It was the one with a blueish box or something.


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 21, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I was having that issue. I just kept trying and it eventually installed.
> 
> Last time I used a different app to install busy box. Had no issues. I can't remember the name of the app. It was the one with a blueish box or something.

Click to collapse



Used Busybox Installer. It's an older version of BB, but whatever, it's done now.


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is a busybox file. All you need to do is copy paste it into system then xbin fix permissions and reboot. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/utpxo248n4wyqty/busybox?dl=0

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 22, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on in a while. Been dealing with a plethora of problems in the real world so this has been the last thing on my mind. I see j0 has been cooking something up so that's good.
> 
> Someone asked about apps safe to remove, honestly I just removed everything I didn't use or seemed useless. I just noticed in my avant-slim zip I removed the Bluetooth app. I don't know if that's why Bluetooth isn't working or not but yeah. Oops.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's any consolation, @gatesjunior and I just squared away his Debloater application for this phone. It's working just as intended.  Removing apps with root is currently not working. A fix is in the pipes, and we will test it once it's ready.

I'm on the fence on whether I want to V6 Supercharge this phone. I know it'll be a while before we get 100% supercharged V6 for KK. A debloated, deodexed ROM, along with NOT TOUCHWIZ (Ha!) is plenty enough for me to wait.

I thought tripping KNOX was bad enough, but the more I play with it, the more I want to keep it. It's got that vibe to it.


----------



## moccor (Jan 22, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Use a file explorer and manually copy them into the /system/app folder. Reboot and it should be good.

Click to collapse





anthony92170 said:


> You need to change permission as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry for all these seemingly simple questions, but I was just trying to do this and it wasn't allowing me to move the files to the system folder.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 22, 2015)

moccor said:


> Sorry for all these seemingly simple questions, but I was just trying to do this and it wasn't allowing me to move the files to the system folder.

Click to collapse





Which file explorer were you using? I use fx with the root add on. And had no issues doing that. Just make sure you mount the file system as read/write first.


----------



## moccor (Jan 22, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Which file explorer were you using? I use fx with the root add on. And had no issues doing that. Just make sure you mount the file system as read/write first.

Click to collapse



I tried Root Explorer and ES File Explorer, I'll give the explorer you mentioned a try and report back, thanks a lot.


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 23, 2015)

Got the phone today, rooted and xposed all the way. Had no problems with rooting, busybox or anything, it all went perfectly fine on ANK3 update pushed to my phone as soon as I got it. Thanks for this thread guys, keep up the good work and maybe we can get a cm port going! I'll pitch in with what I know but its not much.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erikman1983 (Jan 23, 2015)

*installed it*

My wifi does NOT work at all, neither does my data.  PLEASE HELP!!!!

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

And The links for that kitkat 4.4.2 doesn't work, and neither did the link for "NK3 newest firmware" and I'm guessing the firmware thing  i skipped might have something to do with this problem. Please, Someone give me a working link to a way to at least factory reset this.  This morning, my phone stopped working when I was turning a program into a sys app, then it wouldn't boot again.  So, I found this custom ROM and I've been DYING to find one for this.  But, it didn't go well...


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 23, 2015)

erikman1983 said:


> My wifi does NOT work at all, neither does my data.  PLEASE HELP!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------
> 
> And The links for that kitkat 4.4.2 doesn't work, and neither did the link for "NK3 newest firmware" and I'm guessing the firmware thing  i skipped might have something to do with this problem. Please, Someone give me a working link to a way to at least factory reset this.  This morning, my phone stopped working when I was turning a program into a sys app, then it wouldn't boot again.  So, I found this custom ROM and I've been DYING to find one for this.  But, it didn't go well...

Click to collapse



Which version do you have? Metro or T-Mobile? 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jan 24, 2015)

Much to my dismay, I learned that TouchWiz and all Emergency APK's must remain *untouched* for Ultra Power Savings Mode to work properly.

I blocked (pm block via ADB) said APK's, went into UPSM and got a black screen. I tried rebooting, but it got stuck on Xposed. Fine, disable Xposed. Got in to find a black screen with a somewhat functioning notification bar. Couldn't leave UPSM. I was at the ER waiting to be seen, so I couldn't work on it then.

Got home, did some research. S#!?, TouchWiz must remain in a functional state. Damn. Used pm unblock. Block = False. Reboot, and nothing. Huh. Unblock all Emergency related APK's. Get back in, disable Emergency mode from power/reboot menu (what's it officially called anyway?), and was greeted by a EULA. Hot damn! We're getting somewhere.

Was greeted by TouchWiz, and Hangouts was consistently crashing. Ok, fine. Open App Drawer. Nothing there. Dammit.

Did a factory reset at that point. No use in fighting with it any longer than I did. 

So much for disabling TouchWiz, however.


----------



## erikman1983 (Jan 24, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Which version do you have? Metro or T-Mobile?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use the Metro one, T1.  Bluetooth doesn't work, Wifi doesn't at all. I can't find any other ROM to flash to this to make it work right andI don't get data service where I live, just my WiFi comcast.

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




codyedmonson said:


> Which version do you have? Metro or T-Mobile?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fix though - my data did start working after about an hour.  Not within a mile of where I live does it anyways though.  That was a relief.  There must be some way I can fix this.  I haven't seen anyone else say anything else about WiFi not working.  Does anyone know of anyway I can get the original factory reset back working?  Maybe some direction on why this doesn't work and could it be something I could fix?  This is HORRIBLE.  The splash screen comes up T-Mobile too, which I kinda expected, but I thought both phones were identical...

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




kdkirk08 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/62jsaoibv1iwel1/ANK3stock.zip?dl=0
> 
> Stock rom. Removed a few apps. Nothing too crazy. Wipes system and cache for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That link doesn't go to anything. I put the avant slim on today and I have no WiFi or bluetooth....and no stock recovery.  Anyway someone could post one or get this link to work?  I'd GREATLY appreciate it...


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 24, 2015)

erikman1983 said:


> That link doesn't go to anything. I put the avant slim on today and I have no WiFi or bluetooth....and no stock recovery.  Anyway someone could post one or get this link to work?  I'd GREATLY appreciate it...

Click to collapse



I typed out a long reply but just thought I'd say this instead. It'll cover all grounds. Read the ****ing thread. 

Not being rude. I just thought common sense was relative to this forum.


----------



## erikman1983 (Jan 24, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I typed out a long reply but just thought I'd say this instead. It'll cover all grounds. Read the ****ing thread.
> 
> Not being rude. I just thought common sense was relative to this forum.

Click to collapse



I've been...I am...I've been working 18 hr's a day, I'm TRYING VERY HARD to find that...every time I have to get on this I'm seeing the screen double, I got to the point where I couldn't find it for so long I thought I'd ask for a little help.  Not trying to disrespect the forum. All I've found was I should have done a backup, but my phone stopped working, I didn't have the option and it wouldn't let me do the wipe data and start over, it'd just do the same thing and stop on the Metro PCS logo.  Even long-pressing power wouldn't shut it off...


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 24, 2015)

You'll have to reflash the the firmware and start from scratch.

If you want I can walk you through step by step how to build a stock rom to flash through twrp. I think I know why wifi calling wasn't working on the avant slim rom. I just don't have the time to build one right now. Once you get the necessary files you can remove the non essentials to debloat it to remove the hassle of doing it on the phone.


----------



## erikman1983 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey, thanx anything would help. I read the whole thread.  My build is ...ANK3 and Baseband ...ANH3  So, where I'm at is getting that file from sammobile for the ANK3 for the T-Mobile one from Dec. 2014.  Flashing that, then trying your mod again.  I don't know where to get the original files from.  There was that link with the recovery and boot, but they were small and I tried flashing the zip, which didn't work, then I unzipped and tried to do it as a recovery and I couldn't get it to work.  I need this to work, I think I just need a little direction, there's gotta be a file Metro uses that Tmobile doesn't that I can get somewhere.  I've never flashed without making a backup first, but I JUST got the custom recovery, then the phone froze up before I had anymore time. I didn't think I would have  a prob finding an original recovery, it's not bricked... Thanx for the response and all the effort you put into this man.  You say u might know why the wifi didn't work, is it a file I can just add back into it or anything?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 24, 2015)

When I made the rom I took a few short cuts To cut down the time needed to make it. Which probably broke a few things. 

If you're on MetroPCS then download the latest firmware from sammobile for them. No need to flash the tmobile firmware to make my semi funky rom work when you can make your own from that firmware.  

After you download it and flash it through odin, get the cf-auto root file from his website. Idk if the link in the thread is still broken but just do a Google search. You'll find it. Then find the CORRECT twrp for this phone. All of which will be flashed using odin. 3.07 I've found to work the best. 

Also, if you're wanting the stock recovery back just reflash the cf-auto root file. It replaces the stock recovery back when it's done. So it'll remove twrp and put it back to the stock recovery. 

When you have all that sorted out either pm me or something and if you or anybody else is interested I'll help you out to get a stock rom with everything working put out so you can have something to flash incase something goes wrong. So you won't have to keep reflashing the firmware. (Incase somebody doesn't make a back up)
If J0 doesn't put something out by then. I haven't been keeping up with the thread.


----------



## erikman1983 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Cool*



kdkirk08 said:


> When I made the rom I took a few short cuts To cut down the time needed to make it. Which probably broke a few things.
> 
> If you're on MetroPCS then download the latest firmware from sammobile for them. No need to flash the tmobile firmware to make my semi funky rom work when you can make your own from that firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I can do this now, thanks a lot.  I almost just did what I was planning, but checked back and saw this.  I still have saved the correct file from cf root on my SD card.  I just downloaded the Tmobile dec firmware, I'm gna get the Metro one now and do what you said.  After I sleep lol.  Thanx a ton man, this destroyed my day. It would've taken me forever to figure that out.


----------



## moccor (Jan 24, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Which file explorer were you using? I use fx with the root add on. And had no issues doing that. Just make sure you mount the file system as read/write first.

Click to collapse



Alright so I tried FX Explorer with the root add-on and mounted the system read-write so I was able to move the apps to system/apps folder. Then I changed the permissions but it didn't seem to work. Can you tell me how the permissions have to be set? I think I did RW-R-R not 100% sure though it might have just been RW-R


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836

If anybody needs to download nk3 firmware for Tmo or mpcs here they are.
I put them on afh cause I sicked and tired of the super slow d/l speed of sammobile


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you, mine didn't download at all, pressed the download button and nothing happend -_-

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

*Unlock*

My sister apparently never paid the full contract for the phone, so what should I do with it, T-mobile Will not unlock it, Is there a way to do the sim unlock through commands? Or return it to them?


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 25, 2015)

OutaTheLoneWolf said:


> My sister apparently never paid the full contract for the phone, so what should I do with it, T-mobile Will not unlock it, Is there a way to do the sim unlock through commands? Or return it to them?

Click to collapse



You can use Odin to flash metro pcs's firmware and it will switch you to metro's.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> You can use Odin to flash metro pcs's firmware and it will switch you to metro's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I am on Verizon sadly :<


----------



## erikman1983 (Jan 25, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Thank you, mine didn't download at all, pressed the download button and nothing happend -_-
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have to sign up to the sammobile site, sign in, search for the model (SM-386T1) and then click firmware downloads, then click the appropriate one....or just click that cool link he put up.

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




kdkirk08 said:


> .....After you download it and flash it through odin, get the cf-auto root file from his website. Idk if the link in the thread is still broken but just do a Google search. You'll find it. Then find the CORRECT twrp for this phone. All of which will be flashed using odin. 3.07 I've found to work the best.
> 
> Also, if you're wanting the stock recovery back just reflash the cf-auto root file. It replaces the stock recovery back when it's done. So it'll remove twrp and put it back to the stock recovery.....

Click to collapse



Hey, if that link really is broken, I have the file, let me know, and I'll upload it and post a link.  I still have it on my laptop.


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 25, 2015)

I did that, pulled up the chrome log thing and it just kept saying "attempting to download". I'll just download it from here lol. 

This is for everyone, you all should go check out the Android forums thread for this and start posting there since it actually has a dedicated thread for our " unloved" device. Just a suggestion.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 25, 2015)

I will buy a pizza for who ever is able to make the phone work with Verizon.
XD

No but seriously, If you can find a way to force the sim unlock you would be my hero and would probably get a pizza.


----------



## Deceptitech (Jan 26, 2015)

Unfortunately Verizon uses CDMA, and can't use an unlocked phone for GSM carriers.  However, I have my former T-Mobile unlocked.


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf (Jan 26, 2015)

Deceptitech said:


> Unfortunately Verizon uses CDMA, and can't use an unlocked phone for GSM carriers.  However, I have my former T-Mobile unlocked.

Click to collapse



If there is no way to get it to work the only thing I can do is sell it.
It really is a shame because it would make such a good phone, much better than my Galexy S4.
Anyone want to buy it XD


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyran20 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm having an issue rooting.  I followed the instructions on the first post and now I can't get into the Play Store ("check your connection and try again" -- over wifi).  I've already factory reset and it still doesn't work.  Any ideas before I go back to stock?

EDIT: Turned off wifi, synced/registered with carrier and worked


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 26, 2015)

nyran20 said:


> I'm having an issue rooting.  I followed the instructions on the first post and now I can't get into the Play Store ("check your connection and try again" -- over wifi).  I've already factory reset and it still doesn't work.  Any ideas before I go back to stock?

Click to collapse



That's your connection. I'm using the playstore fine.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkside11 (Jan 27, 2015)

Guys i have a simple question i read most of the thread and i have bee able to find out if 
g386t chainfire root will work on g386t1 METRO PCS 4.4.2.
KOT49H.G386T1UVU1ANH3

LET ME KNOW SINCE IM NEW IM STILL WORKING ON DO A BACKUP WITH TWRP(dont know how to)any link will be helpful


----------



## anthony92170 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes it does

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 27, 2015)

darkside11 said:


> Guys i have a simple question i read most of the thread and i have bee able to find out if
> g386t chainfire root will work on g386t1 METRO PCS 4.4.2.
> KOT49H.G386T1UVU1ANH3
> 
> LET ME KNOW SINCE IM NEW IM STILL WORKING ON DO A BACKUP WITH TWRP(dont know how to)any link will be helpful

Click to collapse



Yes the root is universal for G386T model phone, also you might want to flash the ank3 update to your phone via Odin or just go to your settings and look for system updat under about phone. After you flash it then that's when you want to root and install twrp.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkside11 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. Got it to work.


----------



## Bobby Tables (Jan 27, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Version?
> I'm on Firefox 33.1 and have 0 issues with it.

Click to collapse



I currently have 35.0, but the apparent DNS failures happen with every version I've tried. [Edit: even with no extensions installed, even when data and cache are cleared, even when uninstalling and reinstalling.]

Maybe I should connect to Wi-Fi, fire up Wireshark on a laptop, and see what it's trying to do when it fails. Everything else on this phone works fine, including Chrome and the stock browser.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 28, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Yes the root is universal for G386T model phone, also you might want to flash the ank3 update to your phone via Odin or just go to your settings and look for system updat under about phone. After you flash it then that's when you want to root and install twrp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, for anybody who gets this phone and is new to this thread, I'd update to the newest firmware by taking the ota's before rooting. Save yourself from having to download the firmware later and re-root. Just my opinion.  

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## j03lpr86 (Jan 28, 2015)

I finally found my phone today back to cooking my rom only thing tho i switched to tmo so imma be basing it of of nk3 from tmo first once i get that knocked out imma do metro then even tho both phones have same hardware specs i noticed when i did i diff on both nk3 roms there are some differences in the framework files


----------



## PwnYourFace (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I've tried reading and doing searches to see if anyone else is having any issues but it seems like it might just be me? I just got his phone and I'm trying to root it. I've followed the steps using Odin and the T-Mobile root .tar files but I'm stuck. Odin goes through fine, says the device is added, I put in CF-Auto-Root.tar and I try to start it, but it just gets stuck. It stays on recovery.img and nothing happens. 

Everywhere I've read states you can use T-Mobile files for MetroPCS phone so I don't understand the issue. Please advise? Thanks guys and sorry if I'm asking this question again! I promise I tried looking!


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 28, 2015)

PwnYourFace said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've tried reading and doing searches to see if anyone else is having any issues but it seems like it might just be me? I just got his phone and I'm trying to root it. I've followed the steps using Odin and the T-Mobile root .tar files but I'm stuck. Odin goes through fine, says the device is added, I put in CF-Auto-Root.tar and I try to start it, but it just gets stuck. It stays on recovery.img and nothing happens.
> 
> Everywhere I've read states you can use T-Mobile files for MetroPCS phone so I don't understand the issue. Please advise? Thanks guys and sorry if I'm asking this question again! I promise I tried looking!

Click to collapse



Make sure you have the drivers installed for your phone. Also, it may take a few minutes to flash, give it time.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PwnYourFace (Jan 29, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Make sure you have the drivers installed for your phone. Also, it may take a few minutes to flash, give it time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Drivers are installed; it connects properly when I plug it in. And it's been stuck on recovery.img for like...20+ minutes. Any idea?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 29, 2015)

PwnYourFace said:


> Drivers are installed; it connects properly when I plug it in. And it's been stuck on recovery.img for like...20+ minutes. Any idea?

Click to collapse





Are you using windows 7?


----------



## PwnYourFace (Jan 29, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Are you using windows 7?

Click to collapse



Yes! I am!


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 29, 2015)

PwnYourFace said:


> Yes! I am!

Click to collapse





Well then idk! Are you using the Odin that came with the cf root file?! 3.07?!


----------



## PwnYourFace (Jan 29, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Well then idk! Are you using the Odin that came with the cf root file?! 3.07?!

Click to collapse



Yes! V3.07 Odin. I even tried running it with Admin. The phone is fully updated to ANK3. Drivers installed.  I made sure to use USB debugging. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 29, 2015)

PwnYourFace said:


> Yes! V3.07 Odin. I even tried running it with Admin. The phone is fully updated to ANK3. Drivers installed.  I made sure to use USB debugging. Anything else I'm missing?

Click to collapse





Lol okay, just to cover the basics, you did extract the files from the zip right? You're not trying to flash these inside the archive right? Stupid question but just making sure.


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 29, 2015)

PwnYourFace said:


> Yes! V3.07 Odin. I even tried running it with Admin. The phone is fully updated to ANK3. Drivers installed.  I made sure to use USB debugging. Anything else I'm missing?

Click to collapse



Do you have USB debugging enabled? This has screwed up some other root processes I've used on other phones.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PwnYourFace (Jan 29, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Lol okay, just to cover the basics, you did extract the files from the zip right? You're not trying to flash these inside the archive right? Stupid question but just making sure.

Click to collapse



It was my lame computer. Not sure why but I switched to my sisters computer and it went
through just fine. Thank you!!


----------



## A.Thomas (Jan 29, 2015)

*Avant Slim . Zip*

So is anyone able to download the Slim Rom zip file for Avant? When I click the download link on the first post, it just tells me sorry about my damn luck. Is there another mirror or something I could use to download it? Thanks in advance...


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 29, 2015)

A.Thomas said:


> So is anyone able to download the Slim Rom zip file for Avant? When I click the download link on the first post, it just tells me sorry about my damn luck. Is there another mirror or something I could use to download it? Thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



I would advise to stay away from this ROM, its only an unsecure kernal and way debloated, too much stuff was deleted and it broke some of the features of the phone.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Glitchonly (Jan 30, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I would advise to stay away from this ROM, its only an unsecure kernal and way debloated, too much stuff was deleted and it broke some of the features of the phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## codyedmonson (Jan 30, 2015)

Glitchonly said:


>

Click to collapse



? I'm saying some of the stuff is broken because WiFi, bluetooth and WiFi calling are broken? Read through the thread and it'll tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## lox2013 (Jan 30, 2015)

What Roms are working so far

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewonion (Jan 31, 2015)

What Roms are working so far<br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk<br/>

I don't think there is a fully all stable rom yet. But it is in the works. We just have to be patient and hopefully more deb's will join in on this great mid range phone


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 31, 2015)

drewonion said:


> I don't think there is a fully all stable rom yet. But it is in the works. We just have to be patient and hopefully more deb's will join in on this great mid range phone

Click to collapse





Lox is not to be spoken to  He can read.


----------



## Stratis1978 (Jan 31, 2015)

drewonion said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a fully all stable rom yet. But it is in the works. We just have to be patient and hopefully more deb's will join in on this great mid range phone

Click to collapse



I'm building my first cyanogenmod (based off the S4 mini), as per the porting guides advice.

If that goes as planned I move to the porting stage.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 31, 2015)

darkside11 said:


> Guys i have a simple question i read most of the thread and i have bee able to find out if
> g386t chainfire root will work on g386t1 METRO PCS 4.4.2.
> KOT49H.G386T1UVU1ANH3
> 
> LET ME KNOW SINCE IM NEW IM STILL WORKING ON DO A BACKUP WITH TWRP(dont know how to)any link will be helpful

Click to collapse



Another way to root is to just flash twrp with Odin then flash the newest supersu zip with twrp.
If you wanna find out how to use twrp, Google is your friend. A quick search will find plenty of how-to guides complete with screenshots.


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a problem with my tethering it keep going off and on is there a way I can tether 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rain Dogs (Feb 2, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> I have a problem with my tethering it keep going off and on is there a way I can tether
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lox2013, what method are you tethering with? If WiFi, I would look into *WiFi Tether Router*.


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 2, 2015)

Rain Dogs said:


> lox2013, what method are you tethering with? If WiFi, I would look into *WiFi Tether Router*.

Click to collapse



WiFi tether router won't work for me the issue I'm having is when I turn on the mobile hotspot when I try to connect my phone to another phone it just don't read BC the data isn't sending out no data to the other phone through tether

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdanko (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone have another link to ANK3? SamMobile is giving a 502.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 3, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> WiFi tether router won't work for me the issue I'm having is when I turn on the mobile hotspot when I try to connect my phone to another phone it just don't read BC the data isn't sending out no data to the other phone through tether
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You need to create a new APN. It should be identical, except IPV should be 4 instead of 6.


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You need to create a new APN. It should be identical, except IPV should be 4 instead of 6.

Click to collapse



Can u take a screen shot so I know how it looks like

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdanko (Feb 3, 2015)

Can someone paste the PIT file? I don't have Windows and Heimdal isn't working.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Feb 4, 2015)

gdanko said:


> Does anyone have another link to ANK3? SamMobile is giving a 502.

Click to collapse



https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




gdanko said:


> Can someone paste the PIT file? I don't have Windows and Heimdal isn't working.

Click to collapse



Heimdall doesn't work with the avant . For now we're all stuck with having to use odin till heimdall gets updated to work with the new protocol.


----------



## Rain Dogs (Feb 4, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> Can u take a screen shot so I know how it looks like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Copy your Default *APN* entry
Edit the newly copied APN entry
Set *APN protocol* to *IPv4*
Set *APN roaming protocol* to *IPv4*

Let me know how it goes, lox2013.


----------



## crazyut (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep, I rooted using the 386t recovery shortly after that and did post my success. I guess that was missed. But, thanks for posting a reply).



BIG_BADASS said:


> SM-G386W Samsung Galaxy Core LTE has been rooted, come see the method here:
> 
> h t t p : / / forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-core/help/how-to-root-galaxy-core-lte-g386w-t2925853 (Remove spaces)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LAQ25 (Feb 6, 2015)

*unpack and repack kernel*

hey guys i extract my boot.img with the code

```
$ unmkbootimg boot.img
```
the i extract initramfs.cpio.gz  to my working directory with 

```
gunzip -c ../initramfs.cpio.gz  | cpio -i
```
after i edit the init.rc and the default.prop file i repack the image with

```
find . | cpio -o -H newc | gzip > ../newramdisk.cpio.gz
```
then i try to merge the ramdisk and kernel with

```
mkbootimg --kernel zImage --ramdisk initramfs.cpio.gz --base 0x20000000 --cmdline 'no_console_suspend=1' -o new_boot.img
```
when i flash the new kernel i boot straight into samsung download mod. any suggestions or any info i left out?
i changed the following in default.prop
####################################
# ADDITIONAL_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES
#
-persist.security.ams.enforcing= 1
+persist.security.ams.enforcing=0
-ro.secure=1 
+ro.secure=0
-ro.allow.mock.location=0
+ro.allow.mock.location=1
-ro.debuggable=0
+ro.debuggable=1
ro.adb.secure=0
persist.sys.strict_op_enable=false
persist.sys.whitelist=/system/etc/whitelist_appops.xml
-persist.sys.usb.config=mtp
+persist.sys.usb.config=adb
########################################
AND THE FOLLOWING LINE IN init.rc
##################################
# Configure SEAndroid booleans and enforcing mode
- setsebool debugfs 1    
+ setsebool debugfs 0
 + setenforce 0
###################################
repacked with the command from the working dir

```
$ mkbootimg --kernel zImage --ramdisk initramfs.cpio.gz --base 0x1dfff00 --cmdline 'console=null androidboot.console=null androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x37' -o new_boot.img
```

should i have done anything else?
the unmkbootimg command gave me this warning but i did not know what to do with it.

*** WARNING ****
This image is built using NON-standard mkbootimg!
OFF_KERNEL_ADDR is 0xFE208100
OFF_RAMDISK_ADDR is 0x00200100
OFF_SECOND_ADDR is 0xFF100100
Please modify mkbootimg.c using the above values to build your image.
****************

Extracting kernel to file zImage ...
Extracting root filesystem to file initramfs.cpio.gz ...
All done.
*******************
I have since recompiled mkbootimg and edited the necessary parameters in mkbootimg.c recompiled with gcc following these intructios(plus my editing)
https://gist.github.com/jberkel/1087757

when i repack the kernel with the same command as above and flash the boot image to my phone STILL boots straight into download mode
any hints? i havent checked out logcat or i dunno if logcat is available during bootup(ill try and let anyone interested know)


----------



## j03lpr86 (Feb 6, 2015)

LAQ25 said:


> hey guys i extract my boot.img with the code
> 
> ```
> $ unmkbootimg boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse




don't use that mkbootimg use instead from https://github.com/osm0sis/mkbootimg
its the one is used to make an insecure boot.img with init.d support permissive kernel.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAQ25 (Feb 7, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> don't use that mkbootimg use instead from https://github.com/osm0sis/mkbootimg
> its the one is used to make an insecure boot.img with init.d support permissive kernel.

Click to collapse



That is the mkbootimg I recompiled I tried it with the standard settings and.then compiled again with new mkbootimg.c settings. Right now.the only thing I can think of is that the orig boot.img is larger than the repacked version. There is a command to makr them equal in size by adding a bunch of filler 0xff. can't remember the code

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## j03lpr86 (Feb 7, 2015)

LAQ25 said:


> That is the mkbootimg I recompiled I tried it with the standard settings and.then compiled again with new mkbootimg.c settings. Right now.the only thing I can think of is that the orig boot.img is larger than the repacked version. There is a command to makr them equal in size by adding a bunch of filler 0xff. can't remember the code
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not really use these commands to unpack and pack. I pulled it off the ArchiKitchen script


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 7, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Not really use these commands to unpack and pack. I pulled it off the ArchiKitchen script

Click to collapse



What u working on kernel or rom

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j03lpr86 (Feb 8, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> What u working on kernel or rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Both.

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

I almost had a fully functional debloated ROM with wifi calling working and everything except camera and flashlight wouldn't work.


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 8, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Both.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------
> 
> I almost had a fully functional debloated ROM with wifi calling working and everything except camera and flashlight wouldn't work.

Click to collapse



For which firmware BC I don't have ank3

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j03lpr86 (Feb 8, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> For which firmware BC I don't have ank3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Download ank3 off of afh I have both stock firmwares posted on there so nobody has to wait more than an hr to download.


----------



## mc00 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just curious does the slim rom has provision/upsell  removed? I use tethering like crazy i have someone selling me this badboy for 70bucks brand new


----------



## epicboy (Feb 8, 2015)

What's up guys, so I just got my hands on an Avant. And I'm surprised that there's no custom roms available for it yet. Does anyone know where to find the source tree for this device so I can build a few roms?


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 8, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Download ank3 off of afh I have both stock firmwares posted on there so nobody has to wait more than an hr to download.

Click to collapse



I can't get no computer 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewonion (Feb 8, 2015)

[quote name="j03lpr86" post=58719989]Download ank3 off of afh I have both stock firmwares posted on there so nobody has to wait more than an hr to download.[/QUOTE]<br />
I can't get no computer <br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk<br/>

Use your phone.  Change your browser to desktop and have a file Manger that handles zip files.  If it's tar and other formats not flashable through your recovery. Your SOL without a PC!


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 9, 2015)

lox2013 said:


> I can't get no computer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





If you give me a bit I'll make a flashable zip to upgrade your firmware through that. I saw it done somewhere else, so I'll see if I can't get one put up.


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 9, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> If you give me a bit I'll make a flashable zip to upgrade your firmware through that. I saw it done somewhere else, so I'll see if I can't get one put up.

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




kdkirk08 said:


> If you give me a bit I'll make a flashable zip to upgrade your firmware through that. I saw it done somewhere else, so I'll see if I can't get one put up.

Click to collapse



This my gf phone so hopefully next time she root do a ota update first

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillip T. Craig (Feb 9, 2015)

*Metro PCS  Galaxy Avant.*



Masterchief87 said:


> I just picked up the MetroPCS variant of this phone. Does anyone know if the root method in the op will work on my MPCS avant?

Click to collapse



YES ODIN will root the Avant phone.


----------



## nthnlee (Feb 10, 2015)

Can confirm that the posted root method, recovery, and slim rom works with the Galaxy Core LTE, which is the Galaxy Avant re-branded for the Canadian market.

Has anyone else noticed that the music playback from this phone is sub-par? Even with Viper4Android EQ installed and low-power audio disabled, there seems to be a lack of low frequency (under 200hz) and a distinctive hiss on quiet music.


----------



## Stratis1978 (Feb 10, 2015)

epicboy said:


> What's up guys, so I just got my hands on an Avant. And I'm surprised that there's no custom roms available for it yet. Does anyone know where to find the source tree for this device so I can build a few roms?

Click to collapse



The G386T for T-Mobile and the G386TI for metropcs (very little difference):

http://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=sub&sub=F&searchValue=g386t

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stratis1978 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hmmmmm:

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/co...Avant,Samsung-Galaxy-Grand-2/phones/8726,8235

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 12, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Flash this through recovery. Its the modified files for native tethering bypassing tetherprovision. Make sure to reset apn to default in settings

Click to collapse



I tried this and get on my phones wifi on my tablet, but I get no internet... somehing im missing? on the metro pcs fast apn, not the tethering one... upsale page


----------



## Top Nurse (Feb 12, 2015)

Not using the custom ROM, yet 

Rooted the Metro PCS version of this phone and everything went as expected. Root works fine and KNOX worked too   Who cares!
I also noticed that Titanium Backup hangs when trying to unfreeze or restoring a deleted app from ROM. From previous experience with this in other Samsung phones I just wait a few minutes and do a reboot or pull the battery. When I reboot the app is either unfrozen or the app has been restored to ROM. 

So where can I find the list of stuff I can rip out of the stock ROM?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have an idea for how to get a flashable k3 update. It might be possible to unroot by flashing the previous firmware then wait until the OTA update downloads, then flash TWRP with Odin and then use TWRP's built-in file manager to copy the update.zip to the SD card before re rooting. If this could be done people could download then flash tho OTA update through TWRP recovery.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 13, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I have an idea for how to get a flashable k3 update. It might be possible to unroot by flashing the previous firmware then wait until the OTA update downloads, then flash TWRP with Odin and then use TWRP's built-in file manager to copy the update.zip to the SD card before re rooting. If this could be done people could download then flash tho OTA update through TWRP recovery.

Click to collapse




I didn't even think about that. It might work. 

I made a flashable zip to upgrade the baseband. Was gonna add the rest of the files from the Odin package,  but got side tracked. I don't know why anybody would need just the modem image, but if anybody wants it, I have it. Flashed it myself and it worked.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## issacr (Feb 13, 2015)

*none of my outward connections are working. WiFi, Bluetooth etc...*



spaniolo said:


> 1/10/2015 UPDATE: We have the Avant Slim ROM thanks to @kdkirk08  everyone please make sure you give him a big thanks.
> Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip
> best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
> please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so.
> ...

Click to collapse




So i have the avant from metro pcs and i downloaded the slim rom but none of my outward connections are working like wifi, Bluetooth and mobile Hotspot.  Anyone have answers because this is killing me


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 13, 2015)

issacr said:


> So i have the avant from metro pcs and i downloaded the slim rom but none of my outward connections are working like wifi, Bluetooth and mobile Hotspot.  Anyone have answers because this is killing me

Click to collapse



Yeah, go back to stock firmware. The slimrom is way to debloated to work correctly. He removed some key things the phone needs to run correctly.


----------



## lox2013 (Feb 13, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Yeah, go back to stock firmware. The slimrom is way to debloated to work correctly. He removed some key things the phone needs to run correctly.

Click to collapse



Will it work for anh3

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 13, 2015)

I did as well.  Went right back to stock and just did some minor debloating. Really wish an awesome developer like what they got on the note and s series would do a rom for us on this cheaper phone.  Also since there is no menu button how the hell do i get to the menu in the xda app

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 13, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> I did as well.  Went right back to stock and just did some minor debloating. Really wish an awesome developer like what they got on the note and s series would do a rom for us on this cheaper phone.  Also since there is no menu button how the hell do i get to the menu in the xda app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Then become the developer. I'm just learning too, that was the first thing I'd have ever done. And most of his problems were because he didn't read the thread. I had no problems with WiFi and data. Just Bluetooth and WiFi calling didn't work for me. Which I don't need. 

Long press the recent apps button, or install exposed and gravity box and remap the recents to menu.

As soon as I get the chance I'll remove the rom. So people can stop *****ing about it.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 14, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Then become the developer. I'm just learning too, that was the first thing I'd have ever done. And most of his problems were because he didn't read the thread. I had no problems with WiFi and data. Just Bluetooth and WiFi calling didn't work for me. Which I don't need.
> 
> Long press the recent apps button, or install exposed and gravity box and remap the recents to menu.
> 
> As soon as I get the chance I'll remove the rom. So people can stop *****ing about it.

Click to collapse



I would try but I'm in school for graphic design and work full time,  i just don't have the free time.  Not trying to knock you by any means and i apologize if i did.  I just meant over in the s and note forums there's so much development going on its good for everyone because bugs get worked out fast.  we don't even have a forum up over here for the avant,  would be nice to have at least that

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 14, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> I would try but I'm in school for graphic design and work full time,  i just don't have the free time.  Not trying to knock you by any means and i apologize if i did.  I just meant over in the s and note forums there's so much development going on its good for everyone because bugs get worked out fast.  we don't even have a forum up over here for the avant,  would be nice to have at least that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Nah, not saying you were being disrespectful,  it's just people aren't reading the forum before saying, " blah blah blah I have problems, someone help me" after me and a few other people that have been here since day 1 have already said multiple times that it's not a perfect rom. 

The note is a very popular phone. It's gonna have more development than this low end phone. The only way we're gonna get stuff done is if we do it ourselves. 

And I'm still pretty much in school too right now, so I'm limited on the time I can waste building for it. When I get the free time I'll do more. I'm currently working on on a 4.4.4 port right now. I just need to flash it and test it.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 14, 2015)

Right on.  Yeah I'm not new to xda at all,  i ran the slim rom knowing there were bugs, i read the forum.  I just had too many force closes and sec.phone quit,  ect problems so I'm back at stock.  Still trying to get tether to work, I'm on metro, but I will play around more when time permits 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 14, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> Right on.  Yeah I'm not new to xda at all,  i ran the slim rom knowing there were bugs, i read the forum.  I just had too many force closes and sec.phone quit,  ect problems so I'm back at stock.  Still trying to get tether to work, I'm on metro, but I will play around more when time permits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Yeah there's very slight differences between metro and tmo firmwares, but enough to make certain things not work.


----------



## xlogix (Feb 14, 2015)

The T-Mobile and metro variant aren't much different FYI. (Metro dealer here) the tether not working is a ROM issue not a metro issue. I've had the hotspot work on Verizon devices while on metro and T-Mobile also...the only time my tether has broken on any byod...was always due to the ROM. Tmo and metro use almost identical settings on the back end. Check your apn make sure its set to metro and not tmobiles(some phones get what I've coined APN confusion and have issues) try ipv4 only vs ipv4/6.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 14, 2015)

Keywords; "aren't much different" but still different. And different enough to make make a difference. Lol


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Feb 14, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Keywords; "aren't much different" but still different. And different enough to make make a difference. Lol

Click to collapse



This is my biggest fear. I live in an area that doesn't even have MetroPCS, but they do have the T-Mobile branded version of this phone. I want to get this phone and simply root it. I'll _*pay*_ to unlock it, I don't mind, cause it  seems like too much trouble to downgrade and then upgrade. But it seems like most of the posts are talking about the MetroPCS version. Like you said they're different _enough_ that it makes a difference.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 14, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> This is my biggest fear. I live in an area that doesn't even have MetroPCS, but they do have the T-Mobile branded version of this phone. I want to get this phone and simply root it. I'll _*pay*_ to unlock it, I don't mind, cause it  seems like too much trouble to downgrade and then upgrade. But it seems like most of the posts are talking about the MetroPCS version. Like you said they're different _enough_ that it makes a difference.

Click to collapse





You can flash the different firmwares between them though, and as long as you keep your original apns, it's fine. It seems like everybody is talking about the metro version just because the few things that have been made were for tmo.


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Feb 14, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> You can flash the different firmwares between them though, and as long as you keep your original apns, it's fine. It seems like everybody is talking about the metro version just because the few things that have been made were for tmo.

Click to collapse



Well I plan to use this on Cricket (AT&T MVNO for those who may not know), and Movistar (phone carrier in Mexico second only to Telcel). With Cricket, seems I won't get LTE (missing band 17) but 4G should be fine. Movistar, no issues.

Seems like a neat little phone.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 14, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Well I plan to use this on Cricket (AT&T MVNO for those who may not know), and Movistar (phone carrier in Mexico second only to Telcel). With Cricket, seems I won't get LTE (missing band 17) but 4G should be fine. Movistar, no issues.
> 
> Seems like a neat little phone.

Click to collapse




I like the phone, I came from the HTC Evo 4G lte. I missed the sense for a while but this one's specs are better than that one mostly.


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Feb 15, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> I like the phone, I came from the HTC Evo 4G lte. I missed the sense for a while but this one's specs are better than that one mostly.

Click to collapse



Its actually pretty powerful for a mid-tier phone. Haven't some folks even called it the S5 Jr? LOL

But yeah, this will last me a bit. I'll worry about an LTE phone later, but when I can just go into a Walmart and get one for about $150, why pass it up.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 15, 2015)

I was able to snatch a copy of the ota update.zip to upgrade the metro firmware from anh3 to ank3 but it is useless. Samsung encrypted it so you can't flash it with twrp or extract or open it with 7zip. I also tried the "apply update from external storage" option in the stock recovery and that wouldn't work either. So much for that idea.

---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------

I made a zip to debloat the stock ROM if anyone wants to try it. It deletes all the carrierIQ and Knox stuff and removes all the MetroPCS & T-Mobile apps except for voicemail & device unlock along with almost everything that isn't required for the device to function properly. It gives an end result somewhat similar to flashing the slim ROM. I'm open to suggestions as far as things to add to or remove from the delete list. I've tried it on both firmwares and it hasn't given me any problems.

Download
http://www.mediafire.com/download/yirm1e3t3469bqb/Avant_Debloater.zip


----------



## issacr (Feb 15, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Yeah, go back to stock firmware. The slimrom is way to debloated to work correctly. He removed some key things the phone needs to run correctly.

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## spaniolo (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey friends, we know this phone is pretty amazing for a mid tier phone specs wise.. the deal just got sweeter, T-mobile anounced a special offer where you can get it for only $99 after rebate.  http://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phones/samsung-galaxy-avant.html?icid=WMD_TM_GLXYAVNTMI_Z1Y7WEG44U1759


----------



## vorpox (Feb 16, 2015)

Just to clarify... If i root to get SU, will i lose my WiFi calling or is that only if i flash one of the other ROMs out there?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 16, 2015)

vorpox said:


> Just to clarify... If i root to get SU, will i lose my WiFi calling or is that only if i flash one of the other ROMs out there?

Click to collapse



You will not lose wifi calling as long as you stay on t mobile or metro pcs firmware. If a CM rom ever comes out and you flash it you will lose wifi. I know when i had the s4 we'd lose wifi if we used att firmwares,  but there isn't any other carrier with this phone

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Feb 16, 2015)

Doubt it.. wifi calling Def will be lost, however wifi it's self really doubtful

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 16, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Doubt it.. wifi calling Def will be lost, however wifi it's self really doubtful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Um not true.  You lose none of that simply rooting. Get your facts straight before you mislead people.  I'm rooted and WiFi and WiFi calling work fine.  Have always worked fine on ANY rooted phone I've ever had.  Changing to custom Roms is what affects wifi and WiFi calling and even then if u are on a t mobile base firmware wifi calling still works

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vorpox (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll try it and let everyone know the out come. Thanks for the input!

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

I have root and my wifi calling is working. Good to go!


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 16, 2015)

vorpox said:


> I'll try it and let everyone know the out come. Thanks for the input!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------
> 
> I have root and my wifi calling is working. Good to go!

Click to collapse



You'll be fine with root,  until someone makes us an aosp rom.  But all TouchWiz Roms should work fine since the base will be t mobile firmware or metro

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 16, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> You will not lose wifi calling as long as you stay on t mobile or metro pcs firmware. If a CM rom ever comes out and you flash it you will lose wifi. I know when i had the s4 we'd lose wifi if we used att firmwares,  but there isn't any other carrier with this phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just to clear this up. If the ROM is built correctly, you won't lose anything. You definitely won't lose a key feature such as wifi if someone makes a cm, usually the first thing to work signal wise after the build is WiFi. WiFi calling is a little different, seeings how the stock built in ROM is what verifys WiFi calling you will probably lose that.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 16, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Just to clear this up. If the ROM is built correctly, you won't lose anything. You definitely won't lose a key feature such as wifi if someone makes a cm, usually the first thing to work signal wise after the build is WiFi. WiFi calling is a little different, seeings how the stock built in ROM is what verifys WiFi calling you will probably lose that.

Click to collapse



I meant wifi calling with cm as its only supported with the t mobile based firmware. Obviously you won't lose wifi,  my bad for not being clear

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erikman1983 (Feb 17, 2015)

*post 796*



gdanko said:


> Does anyone have another link to ANK3? SamMobile is giving a 502.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58397825&postcount=796


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 17, 2015)

*Possible tether fix*

This may be a possible tether hack that Jovy worked up for the S3 but I don't see why it wouldn't work here.
Anyone with experience with apk manager or apktool??  I will look into it after I do my homework but I'm pretty confused trying to get apk manager to decompile

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2057344

Jovy is an awesome dev over on Tmobile, usually on the S series and Note.


----------



## erikman1983 (Feb 17, 2015)

*New horrid problem with avant*

*I'm gna post the problem as a reply to this as well, so you can skip reading the history if you want*.​Hey guys I'm a **** for not posting what I'd gone thru cuz I'm sure it would have helped ppl, so I'm gna put a quick rundown of what I've put this phone thru cuz of that, and it might help ppl understand the new problem better so I can get help on this.​
1.  CF-auto-root, then a couple weeks later TWRP came out for this bad mofo.  Both thru Oden.  Didn't make backup cuz I was at work. 
2. Less than a day later, my normally _very_ solid phone randomly froze.  Long-press power did _nothing_.  Batt pull.  Had no backup and didn't know where to get the firmware, my only option was Avant-slim "custom" ROM since my phone was stuck in boot-loop (all with NO provocation!!!)
3.I did the Avant slim ROM _(DON'T DO THAT)_, lost my wifi (and obv. wifi calling) and bluetooth abilities.  
4.So, I followed that awesome link from *j03lpr86* (which I quoted above to help out the kid asking for it) to get the ANK firmware for my SM-386t1 (metroPCS).  I flashed the newly downloaded (old) ANK firmware, then factory reset in recovery, re-rooted with CF-auto-root (chainfire, you rule), then reflashed the TWRP custom recovery. All using Oden (thank you rogue Samsung employee).  The origional problem was solved, and the Avant-slim and all its problems were now gone from my phone and I was back to having a fresh factory install, rooted, and with a TWRP custom recovery.  I deleted the bloatware that bothers me, and used the "freeze" option I rarely hear talked about on here (if you don't use it I strongly advise learning how/why now), etc, got my phone back and life was good. 
*Until that security update came out almost a week ago. *
I saw this update _ya right! no thanx_  last night, accidently hit the button.  In record time, my battery was out of the phone.  It barely started downloading.  But, I booted up, and it finished the d/l.  *New problem* My contacts vanished.  Not only am I not logged into my Google account, it won't _give_ me the option to.  So, I repeated what I did to fix the Avant-slim problem.  *nothing.*​

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




tylerholbrook said:


> This may be a possible tether hack that Jovy worked up for the S3 but I don't see why it wouldn't work here.
> Anyone with experience with apk manager or apktool??  I will look into it after I do my homework but I'm not sure I understand it all.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2057344

Click to collapse



 That's just the link to where Jovi uploaded the ANK firmware that's slow to d/l from SAMmobile and kinda a pain to navigate to.  I have the CF-auto-root file on my google drive if it's needed too, but I've never had a problem with CF's site on this like ppl had said

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

*Problem*​
New "security" update accidently hit
erased my google account from phone
no contacts, play store, gmail, etc...
Won't LET me put in a google account
tripped KNOX
took away my TWRP
can't undo security update

*SO, what I did so far...*​
used Oden to flash ANK3 firmware again
factory reset
CF-auto-root

Did not even give me the option to put in a google account.

Now, I'm trying to just restore where I was before since that didn't help.  Putting TWRP back on.  I'm in the bootloader now, which is listing:
ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME:SM-G386T1
CURRENT BINARY: Custom
SYSTEM STATUS: Custom
KNOX WARRANTY: VOID 0x1 (4)
QUALCOMM SECUREBOOT: ENABLE (CSB)
AP SWREV: S1, T1, R1, A1, P1
UDC START
The 0x1 means knox is tripped.  Here goes with that, but it just means I'm gna be in the same boat, just without the loss of all my stuff.
If anyone has ANY ideas on how to get my ability to have a Google account back, _please_ lmk.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 17, 2015)

And you can't set up your Google account in settings/accounts? 
Kinda lost on exactly why you'd be having a problem like that.


----------



## erikman1983 (Feb 17, 2015)

epicboy said:


> What's up guys, so I just got my hands on an Avant. And I'm surprised that there's no custom roms available for it yet. Does anyone know where to find the source tree for this device so I can build a few roms?

Click to collapse



I didn't see anyone respond to you, did someone message you? I'd love someone with the knowledge to do it, I'll give you links to what I've found...but source tree?  is there another term for that?  What does that have that would help you make a ROM?


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 17, 2015)

erikman1983 said:


> *I'm gna post the problem as a reply to this as well, so you can skip reading the history if you want*.​Hey guys I'm a **** for not posting what I'd gone thru cuz I'm sure it would have helped ppl, so I'm gna put a quick rundown of what I've put this phone thru cuz of that, and it might help ppl understand the new problem better so I can get help on this.​
> 1.  CF-auto-root, then a couple weeks later TWRP came out for this bad mofo.  Both thru Oden.  Didn't make backup cuz I was at work.
> 2. Less than a day later, my normally _very_ solid phone randomly froze.  Long-press power did _nothing_.  Batt pull.  Had no backup and didn't know where to get the firmware, my only option was Avant-slim "custom" ROM since my phone was stuck in boot-loop (all with NO provocation!!!)
> 3.I did the Avant slim ROM _(DON'T DO THAT)_, lost my wifi (and obv. wifi calling) and bluetooth abilities.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to just flash a gapps package for kit Kat 4.4.2 Google it and you should be able to flash it via twrp

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Feb 17, 2015)

I might being buying this phone for my wife. Im the maintainer for BlissPop Tmobile g3 and also a TeamBliss member. If I do get this for my wife, I'll see what I can do about building a rom for this phone.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 17, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I might being buying this phone for my wife. Im the maintainer for BlissPop Tmobile g3 and also a TeamBliss member. If I do get this for my wife, I'll see what I can do about building a rom for this phone.

Click to collapse



That would be awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Feb 17, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> That would be awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is the asop rom a kitkat rom? And is there any custom roms out?


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 17, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Is the asop rom a kitkat rom? And is there any custom roms out?

Click to collapse



There are no custom Roms over here,  asop or twiz.  Just suggested for the guy to flash gapps because he deleted his Google account

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erikman1983 (Feb 17, 2015)

*no*



kdkirk08 said:


> And you can't set up your Google account in settings/accounts?
> Kinda lost on exactly why you'd be having a problem like that.

Click to collapse



I'm very lost on that as well.  under add account it's not even listed as an option.  Try to open google play? white screen like its doing it, then JUST KIDDING! back to home screen. idk what to do, never heard of this other than noobs uninstalling parts of the google play services.  The only change was accidentally installing the "security" update for samsung because they kept pushing it so it'd pop up all the time and they got me once and that's what it did.  Along with under "about phone" section the SE part at the bottom lists it as secured now

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




tylerholbrook said:


> Maybe you need to just flash a gapps package for kit Kat 4.4.2 Google it and you should be able to flash it via twrp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



will do.  I have a bad feeling it's gna be more.  I really hope yr right.  Do you have a good link for this?  I'm sure I can find it, but if you have it, that'd be helpful.  Thank you


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 17, 2015)

erikman1983 said:


> I'm very lost on that as well.  under add account it's not even listed as an option.  Try to open google play? white screen like its doing it, then JUST KIDDING! back to home screen. idk what to do, never heard of this other than noobs uninstalling parts of the google play services.  The only change was accidentally installing the "security" update for samsung because they kept pushing it so it'd pop up all the time and they got me once and that's what it did.  Along with under "about phone" section the SE part at the bottom lists it as secured

Click to collapse




That's weird.. so you used Odin to flash the ank3 firmware then took the update? And now this is happening? Idk, either way, if flashing the gapps doesn't help, I'd just reflash the firmware and root from there. Just to have a clean set up again. 
If you flash the firmware again, just for shiggles, do a full wipe in recovery. Then from there just reboot into download mode from twrp. 
Let us know if you get it fixed. 

Also, I pulled the slim rom from android file host. So that'll stop cluttering the thread.


----------



## erikman1983 (Feb 17, 2015)

Flashed it with the 4.4 4 gapps and I now have my google account back. Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G386T1

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------




kdkirk08 said:


> That's weird.. so you used Odin to flash the ank3 firmware then took the update? And now this is happening? Idk, either way, if flashing the gapps doesn't help, I'd just reflash the firmware and root from there. Just to have a clean set up again.
> If you flash the firmware again, just for shiggles, do a full wipe in recovery. Then from there just reboot into download mode from twrp.
> Let us know if you get it fixed.
> 
> Also, I pulled the slim rom from android file host. So that'll stop cluttering the thread.

Click to collapse



...Should I flash it with the 4.4.2 do u think?  4.4.4 worked, but do u think that's gna bring more trouble down the road? also, if not, I found a gapps for 5.0


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 17, 2015)

erikman1983 said:


> Flashed it with the 4.4 4 gapps and I now have my google account back. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I have no idea. I've never flashed a gapps package for a different version. I'd just leave it, and if you get any fc's or problems just flash the 4.4.2. Don't fix it if it ain't broken lol.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 17, 2015)

erikman1983 said:


> Flashed it with the 4.4 4 gapps and I now have my google account back. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah don't flash 5.0 as it will cause a lot of force closes.  I'd flash 4.4.2 but that's me.  If 4.4.4 works go for it.  Glad that fixed your issue

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ace1652 (Feb 17, 2015)

So idk what happened to my phone or sd card, or both but now almost every app I use or try to use gives me a storage error. I've gotten errors in Titanium Backup, Spotify, Xposed Installer and others I can't remember. It gives me this error with or without the sd card mounted.

My phone is rooted with CF-Autoroot and it has TWRP both through ODIN. I ordered another sd card and it should be coming tomorrow or in 2 days, I also formatted the card to see if that would have fixed it, and nothing. Please someone give me something to try to fix this, with this problem my phone is essentially unusable for me.

I created an album on imgur with 3 screenshots of the errors that I get, but since I'm a new user I can't include links. The album id is, a/drEbI if it helps.

UPDATE: Alright so I inadvertently fixed my problem by flashing the metropcs stock rom onto my phone, the reason i didn't try this before was because the download link at sammobile didn't work for me. So now I'm going to root and flash TWRP back onto it, see if it still works after and if it does mount my sd card back on and see if it'll still work.


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 17, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Is the asop rom a kitkat rom? And is there any custom roms out?

Click to collapse



There's a few people working on a custom ROM on the android forums site, I don't know how far they have gotten but I think they are just porting cm11 over. There is a stock debloated ROM but its so debloated it broke WiFi and WiFi calling.
EDIT: Here's the link. http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/897931/


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 17, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> There's a few people working on a custom ROM on the android forums site, I don't know how far they have gotten but I think they are just porting cm11 over. There is a stock debloated ROM but its so debloated it broke WiFi and WiFi calling.
> EDIT: Here's the link. http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/897931/

Click to collapse



They're talking of the one kirk did over here

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 17, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> They're talking of the one kirk did over here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There a few mentions of that but the person who started the thread is working on a cm build. I have him on hangouts and he's ran into a few problems seeings how he doesn't actually have the device.


----------



## xzuhto (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd be willing to help if I can. I've got a pretty busy schedule but I'm also pretty interested in getting some ports onto this phone. SlimKat in particular. CM would definitely be a step in the right direction.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 18, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> There a few mentions of that but the person who started the thread is working on a cm build. I have him on hangouts and he's ran into a few problems seeings how he doesn't actually have the device.

Click to collapse



Ah yeah owning the device helps.  If we had a thread we could get donations for a developer to work on it,  it would help

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 18, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> This may be a possible tether hack that Jovy worked up for the S3 but I don't see why it wouldn't work here.
> Anyone with experience with apk manager or apktool??  I will look into it after I do my homework but I'm pretty confused trying to get apk manager to decompile
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2057344
> ...

Click to collapse



There is already a flashable zip to enable tethering attached to post #543

---------- Post added at 04:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------




erikman1983 said:


> Flashed it with the 4.4 4 gapps and I now have my google account back. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Another thing to remember is that flashing firmware with odin doesn't wipe data. If you still have old data from your previous setup it can cause conflicts and problems. When I flash back to stock with Odin I always do a factory reset right before or after. Also, now that we have TWRP, cf auto root is no longer needed. Anymore if I mess something up and have to reflash firmware I just flash TWRP then flash the newest update-supersu.zip then factory reset and voila everything is gravy


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 18, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> There is already a flashable zip to enable tethering attached to post #543
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The flashable zip didn't work for me.  Still goes to the upsale page

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 19, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> The flashable zip didn't work for me.  Still goes to the upsale page
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The upsell page us coming from the tether itself, all the flashable zip does is enable the native tether app to work without having to pay for it.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 19, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> The upsell page us coming from the tether itself, all the flashable zip does is enable the native tether app to work without having to pay for it.

Click to collapse



And jovys hack makes it so you don't get the upsale page. I'll message jovy and see if he'll help.  I looked at our framework after decompiling it and it doesn't have some of the lines he said to Change

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 19, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> The flashable zip didn't work for me.  Still goes to the upsale page
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It works fine for my tablet as is and I use fiddler 2 on my PC to switch the user agent to kindle fire and I never get the upsell page.


----------



## xzuhto (Feb 19, 2015)

What would we need to do to get a legit XDA forum for the Avant? A 900+ page post isn't the best way to organize development thus far.


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 19, 2015)

xzuhto said:


> What would we need to do to get a legit XDA forum for the Avant? A 900+ page post isn't the best way to organize development thus far.

Click to collapse



We could just redirect all development to androidforums.com since they actually have a forum for this phone.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Feb 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> It works fine for my tablet as is and I use fiddler 2 on my PC to switch the user agent to kindle fire and I never get the upsell page.

Click to collapse



On my tablet i get the metropcs upsale. Are u on tmobile?

Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 19, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> On my tablet i get the metropcs upsale. Are u on tmobile?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's a bit strange.


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Quick question, those who have the Avant, how do you like it? No overheating? Fast? As in when you open an app there's no lag, or when you play games no noticeable lag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmolds (Feb 19, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Quick question, those who have the Avant, how do you like it? No overheating? Fast? As in when you open an app there's no lag, or when you play games no noticeable lag? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



It has been a good mid tier phone choice. I've not had any heat problems and it is relatively quick. Granted, I don't do a lot of gaming on my phones...


----------



## brainbone (Feb 19, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Quick question, those who have the Avant, how do you like it? No overheating? Fast? As in when you open an app there's no lag, or when you play games no noticeable lag? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I don't play games on mine, but my daughter seems happy with it.  It's a low/mid-end phone, but it does well for what it is.  Don't think you can currently find another LTE band 12 capable phone at a better value.

One issue with the latest t-mobile rom is that using Google Now launcher seems to cause the phone to reboot at random times.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaostic_2k1 (Feb 19, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Quick question, those who have the Avant, how do you like it? No overheating? Fast? As in when you open an app there's no lag, or when you play games no noticeable lag? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



There is a memory leak that causes the chromium stock browser to crash tabs when memory gets past 1.08gb used.  Aside from having to reboot every few days to clear the leak, it's perfect.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Feb 19, 2015)

Agreed the phone does have to restart every few days but if we get a custom rom all will be well I would even think this phone would be super fast if we did.. battery life is pretty decent with power saver on, way better than the lg Optimus l9

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 19, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Agreed the phone does have to restart every few days but if we get a custom rom all will be well I would even think this phone would be super fast if we did.. battery life is pretty decent with power saver on, way better than the lg Optimus l9
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Battery is damn good with amplify, greenify and power saver on. Went all day yesterday (medium to heavy usage) from 5:30am until 10:00 and was only at about 64%


----------



## jcl972 (Feb 20, 2015)

*The Avant*

So what is offered for the Avant(Roms,Stock Roms,Kernels,etc?) model#G386T1 Are there any developers out there for this phone? I've skimmed through and think there is basicly nothing yet except recovery. I am getting one next week and just getting a heads up on it.


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 20, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> So what is offered for the Avant(Roms,Stock Roms,Kernels,etc?) model#G386T1 Are there any developers out there for this phone? I've skimmed through and think there is basicly nothing yet except recovery. I am getting one next week and just getting a heads up on it.

Click to collapse



There is a booting cm on androidforums, having troubles with the display drivers right now. Once we have cm11 ported successfully the 2devs on androidforums will work on porting cm12


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm use to my nexus 7 2013, lol, my battery has gotten alot better after getting rid of battery guru (Qualcomm app is junk btw), my phone isn't rooted yet so I would bet with greenify it will get way better when I do and allow that app to have full control.. still thought great phone even if it's not rooted

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NicoGBN (Feb 20, 2015)

*No lock unlocking the phone?*

Hi I bought this phone and used it with a T-Mobile SIM for a few days. I have left the US two days ago and the temporary unlock stopped working just when I inserted a SIM from my country (Argentina). I did try sending T-mobile an email for the unlock code and according to them there aren't unlock codes for this model, so now I am stuck with a phone as a fancy decoration for my desk. The bad part is that I won't be able to travel back there for months and maybe a year. Any help? :S


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Feb 20, 2015)

hey guys, thanks for the responses. I remember seeing on gsmarena.com people complaining about it getting hot, so I was wondering about that. As far as the memory leak when using Chromium stock browser, actually my browser of choice is CM Browser, so if that's the case, I'd just delete the stock browser.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 21, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> hey guys, thanks for the responses. I remember seeing on gsmarena.com people complaining about it getting hot, so I was wondering about that. As far as the memory leak when using Chromium stock browser, actually my browser of choice is CM Browser, so if that's the case, I'd just delete the stock browser.

Click to collapse



It does get hotter than other androids I've had with heavy use. The highest I've seen the CPU temp go is 60° celcius with the average being closer to 50. My nexus 7 2013 usually doesn't go any higher than the mid 40s.


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 21, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> It does get hotter than other androids I've had with heavy use. The highest I've seen the CPU temp go is 60° celcius with the average being closer to 50. My nexus 7 2013 usually doesn't go any higher than the mid 40s.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't think that's too too bad, maybe once cm gets on this badboy it'll run cooler. Might be all the touchwiz bs heating it up lol.


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Feb 21, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> It does get hotter than other androids I've had with heavy use. The highest I've seen the CPU temp go is 60° celcius with the average being closer to 50. My nexus 7 2013 usually doesn't go any higher than the mid 40s.

Click to collapse



 Ok what to you is "heavy use"? To me, its Plants vs Zombies 2, and Google Maps (not at the same time, of course). Is it also possible this is a typical side-effect of having more than two cores?



codyedmonson said:


> I wouldn't think that's too too bad, maybe once cm gets on this badboy it'll run cooler. Might be all the touchwiz bs heating it up lol.

Click to collapse



Well at this point any phone I get I always put Apex or Nova on it. A different launcher might solve some of that. As for CM...hope it happens, but it also means the person developing it has to have the phone. If we can solve that hurdle this phone might take off.


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 21, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Ok what to you is "heavy use"? To me, its Plants vs Zombies 2, and Google Maps (not at the same time, of course). Is it also possible this is a typical side-effect of having more than two cores?
> 
> 
> 
> Well at this point any phone I get I always put Apex or Nova on it. A different launcher might solve some of that. As for CM...hope it happens, but it also means the person developing it has to have the phone. If we can solve that hurdle this phone might take off.

Click to collapse



There are actually a few people deving for this phone with the guidance of other devs that have this phone over on android forums.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 21, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Ok what to you is "heavy use"? To me, its Plants vs Zombies 2, and Google Maps (not at the same time, of course). Is it also possible this is a typical side-effect of having more than two cores?

Click to collapse



When I say heavy use I'm talking about using the hotspot to stream Netflix on my tablet or extracting/modifying/compressing roms and flashable zips with root explorer, but mainly what I'm talking about is booting into twrp and making a backup then restoring a different one. I'm really putting it through its paces when I do this stuff but ive done this with a few different devices and the avant gets noticeably hotter. Honestly I think that Samsung already has the CPU in this phone set to run at max speed or very close to it.


----------



## erikman1983 (Feb 21, 2015)

Another thing to remember is that flashing firmware with odin doesn't wipe data. If you still have old data from your previous setup it can cause conflicts and problems. When I flash back to stock with Odin I always do a factory reset right before or after. Also, now that we have TWRP, cf auto root is no longer needed. Anymore if I mess something up and have to reflash firmware I just flash TWRP then flash the newest update-supersu.zip then factory reset and voila everything is gravy[/QUOTE]

I did 5.0, it worked.  I did the cf auto root installed original recovery, thus letting me factory reset and start with fresh system.  I had that not-so-custom ROM installed.   I haven't had any issues at all.  Actually it seems to run more solid if anything.  I know that isn't right, I was being reckless cuz I was curious.  You were right with that advice, but as odd things sometimes work, it did.  Oh, I had to do it the way I did because I didn't have stock recovery at all.  Cf-root got rid of the TWRP

You wouldn't believe what I gotta do tonight on someone's Huawei phone...I'm gna post it on their Y536A1 thread.   Thanx for the help guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> When I say heavy use I'm talking about using the hotspot to stream Netflix on my tablet or extracting/modifying/compressing roms and flashable zips with root explorer, but mainly what I'm talking about is booting into twrp and making a backup then restoring a different one. I'm really putting it through its paces when I do this stuff but ive done this with a few different devices and the avant gets noticeably hotter. Honestly I think that Samsung already has the CPU in this phone set to run at max speed or very close to it.

Click to collapse



Hi did you pay for the Hotspot service or what program you use.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi did you pay for the Hotspot service or what program you use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use the flashable zip attached to post #543 on page 55 no I don't have the hotspot addon. I got it one month and the 2.5gigs was gone in 2 hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I use the flashable zip attached to post #543 on page 55 no I don't have the hotspot addon. I got it one month and the 2.5gigs was gone in 2 hours.

Click to collapse



I downloaded everything and install all but can't connected,  it send me to the metro website,  am root, any idea

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## j03lpr86 (Feb 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I downloaded everything and install all but can't connected,  it send me to the metro website,  am root, any idea
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



if ur on metro u need a ua spoofer unlike tmo which has hotspot enabled on their plans


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I downloaded everything and install all but can't connected,  it send me to the metro website,  am root, any idea
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That is because MetroPCS and T-Mobile use user agent detection to block tethering without the hotspot addon. If you are going to connect a PC to your hotspot you need a user agent switcher so that you won't get blocked. 
I use fiddler2 to change the user agent because it changes the user agent for any program on your pc that uses the internet. Just download and run the installer then open it and click on "rules" in the top left corner of the window then click on "user agents". It will give you a whole list of user agents to choose from. You can click on "kindle fire" or click on "custom" and leave the value blank. I think that you can use any of the user agents on the list but those two are the ones that I know for sure will work. You can get it from their website here http://www.telerik.com/fiddler/web-debugging or use this direct download link http://www.telerik.com/download/fiddler/fiddler2
If you don't have any other means of accessing the internet you can download it on your phone then transfer it to your hard drive via USB.


----------



## OldManJax (Feb 22, 2015)

I have been using WiFI Tether Router on all my devices for a very long time. I use it to tether my Lenovo Windows tablet to my phone and I don't have to run a user agent on the tablet for it to work and not count against my data on T-Mobile.  I use about 120gb a month with out issue.   I let people at work tether off of me and it is a wide range of devices from iPhones to Windows tablets.

On the T-mobile version you will want to edit the APN setting and change it from IPv6 to IPv4.  I also used Wanam Xposed to disable the tether provisioning for added protection. 


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.snclab.wifitetherrouter


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Feb 23, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Quick question, those who have the Avant, how do you like it? No overheating? Fast? As in when you open an app there's no lag, or when you play games no noticeable lag? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I also haven't really noticed any overheating issues with the Avant, as for the gaming lag question, the only game I've noticed with lag in it (and I'm not sure if it's normal for it or not) is Fat Princess: Piece of Cake and that's during the actual gameplay. Otherwise, every other game I've tried was pretty good


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Feb 23, 2015)

I've played dead trigger 2 with out much issues on it besides getting warm I don't have a case on my phone so

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DerpyTails (Feb 23, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I've played dead trigger 2 with out much issues on it besides getting warm I don't have a case on my phone so
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've noticed a little bit of warmth for when doing some much work (and I'm using a Case as well) but I've only noticed the warmth on the Touchscreen, so the case does help with keeping the warmth down


----------



## HeaT420 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just got the the Avant from T-Mobile for free. I have it registered under warranty. If I root, will it void the warranty right away from the counter? Also I really am interested in rooting this phone to get rid of the crapware and wait for CM port. Do I just follow the guide to root then the guide for TWRP or do I just follow the avant slim tutorial?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 23, 2015)

HeaT420 said:


> Just got the the Avant from T-Mobile for free. I have it registered under warranty. If I root, will it void the warranty right away from the counter? Also I really am interested in rooting this phone to get rid of the crapware and wait for CM port. Do I just follow the guide to root then the guide for TWRP or do I just follow the avant slim tutorial?

Click to collapse




If you're gonna root, just flash twrp through Odin. Then flash the newest supersu zip through twrp. 
As for voiding your warranty,  it will void it if they bother to check it. If you have to turn it in for anything just wipe everything and flash the firmware to take you back to stock. They've never checked when I had to take a phone in as long as it looked stock.


----------



## jcl972 (Feb 23, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> If you're gonna root, just flash twrp through Odin. Then flash the newest supersu zip through twrp.
> As for voiding your warranty,  it will void it if they bother to check it. If you have to turn it in for anything just wipe everything and flash the firmware to take you back to stock. They've never checked when I had to take a phone in as long as it looked stock.

Click to collapse



But what your saying is that TWRP 2.8.3. is good to flash? Or is some  of the posts correct and must use TWRP 2.8.0.?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 23, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> If you're gonna root, just flash twrp through Odin. Then flash the newest supersu zip through twrp.
> As for voiding your warranty,  it will void it if they bother to check it. If you have to turn it in for anything just wipe everything and flash the firmware to take you back to stock. They've never checked when I had to take a phone in as long as it looked stock.

Click to collapse



If you factory reset first then flash stock firmware it will only show that the warranty is void if they boot it into download mode. If you look in settings/about device/status/device status it will say official. The factory reset before flashing is important because if you don't it will still say custom instead of official.


----------



## tahersyed34 (Feb 24, 2015)

*help!!*

So I have been trying to find a custom rom for my galaxy avant but I cannot find any; also I have having a hard time installing a custom boot program like Clockwork mod and twrp.  This is a phone through metro pcs. 

Can anyone help

yes the phone is already rooted


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 24, 2015)

tahersyed34 said:


> So I have been trying to find a custom rom for my galaxy avant but I cannot find any; also I have having a hard time installing a custom boot program like Clockwork mod and twrp.  This is a phone through metro pcs.
> 
> Can anyone help
> 
> yes the phone is already rooted

Click to collapse



Custom boot program? You mean custom recovery?

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

What is the issue you are having with installing twrp
There is no cwm for avant

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




jcl972 said:


> But what your saying is that TWRP 2.8.3. is good to flash? Or is some  of the posts correct and must use TWRP 2.8.0.?

Click to collapse



I believe that TWRP 2.8.1.0 is the only one available because the links for TWRP 2.8.3.0 have been removed
Edit:Link for TWRP 2.8.3.0 is still up. My mistake.
The only issue I've noticed is that sometimes it takes a minute or two to boot up all the way. This is the same with either version.


----------



## tahersyed34 (Feb 24, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Custom boot program? You mean custom recovery?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




OK  I am having a hard time with TWRP too.  sometimes it will say no ROM found 

What are some good custom roms for the avant? I don't think there is any out there.  Avant is a brand new model right?  Also now I have hard bricked my phone trying to use a random TWRP for another phone but now I know better.  not to play with other twrp that are made for other phones.


----------



## HeaT420 (Feb 24, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> If you're gonna root, just flash twrp through Odin. Then flash the newest supersu zip through twrp.
> As for voiding your warranty,  it will void it if they bother to check it. If you have to turn it in for anything just wipe everything and flash the firmware to take you back to stock. They've never checked when I had to take a phone in as long as it looked stock.

Click to collapse



Thank you, that was easy. Rooted in under 5 minutes.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Feb 24, 2015)

tahersyed34 said:


> OK  I am having a hard time with TWRP too.  sometimes it will say no ROM found
> 
> What are some good custom roms for the avant? I don't think there is any out there.  Avant is a brand new model right?  Also now I have hard bricked my phone trying to use a random TWRP for another phone but now I know better.  not to play with other twrp that are made for other phones.

Click to collapse




Hard bricked as in can't get into download mode, recovery, nothing?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 26, 2015)

tahersyed34 said:


> OK  I am having a hard time with TWRP too.  sometimes it will say no ROM found
> 
> What are some good custom roms for the avant? I don't think there is any out there.  Avant is a brand new model right?  Also now I have hard bricked my phone trying to use a random TWRP for another phone but now I know better.  not to play with other twrp that are made for other phones.

Click to collapse



If you can get into download mode by holding power+volume down+home then it can be fixed and isn't truly bricked. If you want help we need to know...
(1) Will phone boot at all?
(2) Can you boot into download mode?


----------



## epicboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Cwm is built for avant! Check out android forums. Its in the "lets build cm for avant" thread.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Feb 26, 2015)

i was able to compile clockworkmod recovery for the avant.
its a recovery flashable zip
cwm recovery

thread:
cwm recovery androidforum


----------



## drapp (Feb 26, 2015)

*lol*

I was just about to post cwm and give you credit but i see youre following both forums. Keep up the good work man


----------



## jcl972 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just got the G386T1 today at metro pcs $69. Seems pretty snappy. Its build ends in ANK3 so no updates correct? And does Chainfires root work? I tried Kingo Root and it sat 25-30 with out changing so it was unsuccessful


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 27, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Just got the G386T1 today at metro pcs $69. Seems pretty snappy. Its build ends in ANK3 so no updates correct? And does Chainfires root work? I tried Kingo Root and it sat 25-30 with out changing so it was unsuccessful

Click to collapse



Yes cf root works, most people flash twrp through Odin then flash the updated SuperSU.zip through twrp.


----------



## codyedmonson (Feb 27, 2015)

There's a booting test for cm11, its no where close to using for a daily driver or even a semi working alpha build.


----------



## jcl972 (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow Metro PCS sure has the wifi tether and regular usb tether blocked stone cold. or so it seems. I mean before I could at least usb tether on my old phone.
And tell me about the ext sd card, we don't really get to move stuff to it. It goes to the internal sd card right? Or that was how it was on my old samsung.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Feb 28, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Wow Metro PCS sure has the wifi tether and regular usb tether blocked stone cold. or so it seems. I mean before I could at least usb tether on my old phone.
> And tell me about the ext sd card, we don't really get to move stuff to it. It goes to the internal sd card right? Or that was how it was on my old samsung.

Click to collapse



In order to restore full access to the SD card you just have to download and run a SD fix app as long as your phone is rooted. Even if your phone isn't rooted you can still use the My Files app to move stuff to the SDcard. 
USB and Bluetooth tethering can be done with foxfi or pdanet without rooting. You just need a user agent switcher on your computer so your browser doesn't get redirected to the T-Mobile/MetroPCS upsell page.
If your avant is rooted you can use the WiFi hotspot by installing xposed framework and wanam xposed.


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 2, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> In order to restore full access to the SD card you just have to download and run a SD fix app as long as your phone is rooted. Even if your phone isn't rooted you can still use the My Files app to move stuff to the SDcard.
> USB and Bluetooth tethering can be done with foxfi or pdanet without rooting. You just need a user agent switcher on your computer so your browser doesn't get redirected to the T-Mobile/MetroPCS upsell page.
> If your avant is rooted you can use the WiFi hotspot by installing xposed framework and wanam xposed.

Click to collapse





 I went with your advice and went with Xposed frame work but I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## rudmarley (Mar 2, 2015)

*app not installed*

Dear, masters..
Just got avant for 3 days, I did flash twrp and root. Dunno how, I just can't install any app on it. Always show "app not installed" whatever app I tried.  Even in play store show "unknown error occurs bla bla"..
Hopefully get help for this. .
Thanks for all attention. .


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 2, 2015)

In case anyone else is stocking that thread. Seems he is getting close.  Wish i had the time to learn

http://androidforums.com/threads/lets-get-cm-onto-avant.897931/page-16
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 2, 2015)

Ya i saw that

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 3, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> I went with your advice and went with Xposed frame work but I can't seem to get it to work.

Click to collapse



After installing Xposed framework and installing and activating wanam Xposed, make sure to open wanam Xposed and select "system" and check disable tether provisioning. That alone should be good enough to connect a tablet or other android device to your hotspot(although there are some android devices that won't work with this method). To connect a windows PC to your hotspot you will need a user agent switcher like Fiddler2.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> After installing Xposed framework and installing and activating wanam Xposed, make sure to open wanam Xposed and select "system" and check disable tether provisioning. That alone should be good enough to connect a tablet or other android device to your hotspot. To connect a windows PC to your hotspot you will need a user agent switcher like Fiddler2.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work with my note 10.1 2014 ed or my tab 3, trust me I'm not new to this,  the flashable fix didn't work either

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rudmarley (Mar 3, 2015)

*stock rom*

Need help..
Does anybody can help me to get stock rom in direct link, please..
Desperately try to download from Samsung update. 
It's SM-G386T. 
Thanks. .


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 3, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> Doesn't work with my note 10.1 2014 ed or my tab 3, trust me I'm not new to this,  the flashable fix didn't work either

Click to collapse



No need to get defensive man I believe you. I amended my previous post to note that although it works for most android devices there are some that it won't work for.

What problem are you having on your tablets? Are you getting redirected to the upsell page?


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't know if this is different than what you tried
http://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=sub&sub=F&searchValue=SM-G386T

I know i saw it mirrored somewhere for the odin file,  haven't seen a zip anywhere
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 3, 2015)

rudmarley said:


> Need help..
> Does anybody can help me to get stock rom in direct link, please..
> Desperately try to download from Samsung update.
> It's SM-G386T.
> Thanks. .

Click to collapse



You can get the newest stock firmware from here.
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> No need to get defensive man I believe you. I amended my previous post to note that although it works for most android devices there are some that it won't work for.
> 
> What problem are you having on your tablets? Are you getting redirected to the upsell page?

Click to collapse



Didn't mean to come off defensive.  Just saying it didn't work for me. I get the upsale page all the time.  If i really really needed it id buy the wifi tether app which I've heard works,  funny thing is only time i wish it would work is at school.  Our wifi is terrible there.  Thanks though man.  I had these problems back with t mobile til jovy 23 hooked it up and Re wrote the framework

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 3, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> Doesn't work with my note 10.1 2014 ed or my tab 3, trust me I'm not new to this,  the flashable fix didn't work either
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse











tylerholbrook said:


> Didn't mean to come off defensive.  Just saying it didn't work for me. I get the upsale page all the time.  If i really really needed it id buy the wifi tether app which I've heard works,  funny thing is only time i wish it would work is at school.  Our wifi is terrible there.  Thanks though man.  I had these problems back with t mobile til jovy 23 hooked it up and Re wrote the framework
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It sounds like your tablets have a different user agent that makes them look like a PC to the servers and that's why you get blocked. I'm taking a shot in the dark here but maybe if you can install a aosp rom on your tablets you won't get the upsell page anymore. Hopefully this helps you. Of course I don't know if or what roms may be available for the tablets you have.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> It sounds like your tablets have a different user agent that makes them look like a PC to the servers and that's why you get blocked. I'm taking a shot in the dark here but maybe if you can install a aosp rom on your tablets you won't get the upsell page anymore. Hopefully this helps you. Of course I don't know if or what roms may be available for the tablets you have.

Click to collapse



That may be,  there is no rom alternative for the att tab 3, and my note 10.1  is just a wifi tablet but I'm running the note 12 Pro firmware, aosp is just not stable and i lose too many functions regarding the s pen., as i said it's really not a huge deal,  just the seldom times i am out without a connection it would be nice.  I'm really just hoping we get some rom soon,  stock is crap in my opinion, i have to restart the damn thing all the time just to stay connected

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 3, 2015)

Agreed,  i love aosp on some devices if it runs right,  this phone should have zero issues with it eventually,  it will be nice to have a speedy phone without all the gimmicks they put on them now that slows them down

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rudmarley (Mar 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> You can get the newest stock firmware from here.
> 
> 
> I tried to flash it and failed.. now stuck on screen..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 3, 2015)

Audio is working on the custom rom thats over at Android forums,  some issues still lingering but looks promising that we will have 4.4.4 cyan soon

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 4, 2015)

rudmarley said:


> Masterchief87 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the newest stock firmware from here.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## rudmarley (Mar 4, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> rudmarley said:
> 
> 
> > Were you rooted when you tried to update?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 4, 2015)

How do we not have a forum yet for this device.  Seems a lot of people on here and I'd think a lot of people have this device,  i know i can't drop 700 on a phone anymore

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 4, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> How do we not have a forum yet for this device.  Seems a lot of people on here and I'd think a lot of people have this device,  i know i can't drop 700 on a phone anymore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because this isn't a "flagship" device. That's all XDA really cares about, go over to android forums and they literally have a forum for every unloved device from XDA lol.

EDIT: Link to normal forum: http://androidforums.com/forums/samsung-galaxy-avant.2792/
Link to all things root forum: http://androidforums.com/forums/galaxy-avant-all-things-root.2793/


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 4, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Because this isn't a "flagship" device. That's all XDA really cares about, go over to android forums and they literally have a forum for every unloved device from XDA lol.
> 
> EDIT: Link to normal forum: http://androidforums.com/forums/samsung-galaxy-avant.2792/
> Link to all things root forum: http://androidforums.com/forums/galaxy-avant-all-things-root.2793/

Click to collapse



Yeah i realize that it isn't flagship. I was spoiled with having all the s series till the 4, note 2 and 3, then someone claimed insurance claims on my account somehow and T mobile tried to bill me 1600 and cut my service even though the insurance phones weren't even shipped to my address and a different first name.  Now I'm sticking to pre paid. And I'm already on that forum,  just prefer xda

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> After installing Xposed framework and installing and activating wanam Xposed, make sure to open wanam Xposed and select "system" and check disable tether provisioning. That alone should be good enough to connect a tablet or other android device to your hotspot(although there are some android devices that won't work with this method). To connect a windows PC to your hotspot you will need a user agent switcher like Fiddler2.

Click to collapse




When I first installed Xposed and several MODs I couldn't get a power menu when I pressed the power button so I uninstalled everything and got my menu back. Then I tried to install the framework again and it wouldn't install. That began my "journey". I went thru a number of combinations with an Xposed toggle, an Xposed Disabler, an Xposed version in zip form, and many versions of Xposed apk files and finally got Xposed on my phone and it's running fine (with a couple of fix permissions ) but it's version 2.4 I don't want to have to go thru all that again if the update doesn't install.












'


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 5, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> When I first installed Xposed and several MODs I couldn't get a power menu when I pressed the power button so I uninstalled everything and got my menu back. Then I tried to install the framework again and it wouldn't install. That began my "journey". I went thru a number of combinations with an Xposed toggle, an Xposed Disabler, an Xposed version in zip form, and many versions of Xposed apk files and finally got Xposed on my phone and it's running fine (with a couple of fix permissions ) but it's version 2.4 I don't want to have to go thru all that again if the update doesn't install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was wanam kit one of the modules you were using? I've noticed that as soon as its activated I lose my power menu and as soon as I deactivate it the power menu comes back


----------



## Planterz (Mar 5, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Because this isn't a "flagship" device. That's all XDA really cares about, go over to android forums and they literally have a forum for every unloved device from XDA lol.
> 
> EDIT: Link to normal forum: http://androidforums.com/forums/samsung-galaxy-avant.2792/
> Link to all things root forum: http://androidforums.com/forums/galaxy-avant-all-things-root.2793/

Click to collapse



It has nothing to do with being a "flagship". The Moto E 2015 already has a forum. It's more a matter of popularity and availability. The Avant is only available through T-Mobile/MetroPCS and some Canadian carrier that I can't remember the name of. Thus, it's limited to North America, and limited within North America. Doesn't really warrant its own forum, where it won't get any more attention or discussion than it already does within this thread.


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Was wanam kit one of the modules you were using? I've noticed that as soon as its activated I lose my power menu and as soon as I deactivate it the power menu comes back

Click to collapse



yes Wanam kit was one. Nice to know exactly what it was.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 5, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> When I first installed Xposed and several MODs I couldn't get a power menu when I pressed the power button so I uninstalled everything and got my menu back. Then I tried to install the framework again and it wouldn't install. That began my "journey". I went thru a number of combinations with an Xposed toggle, an Xposed Disabler, an Xposed version in zip form, and many versions of Xposed apk files and finally got Xposed on my phone and it's running fine (with a couple of fix permissions ) but it's version 2.4 I don't want to have to go thru all that again if the update doesn't install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine works and i have enable 4 way menu checked as i prefer the advanced menu
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 5, 2015)

Is there any reason to have flash player installed on 4.x versions of android? Im not sure why it stopped being included after ICS and I know you can pull it from an older device and it'll install on jb and kk but I'm wondering if there is any point in doing this. Any ideas?


----------



## Lonnie355 (Mar 5, 2015)

Adobe couldn't keep up with everyone's OS.  So they dropped support for everything Linux.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 5, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Is there any reason to have flash player installed on 4.x versions of android? Im not sure why it stopped being included after ICS and I know you can pull it from an older device and it'll install on jb and kk but I'm wondering if there is any point in doing this. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



not anymore, use to it was still something that android had as a advantage but the web has moved on to the likes of html 5 pretty quick so flash player isnt really needed for the most part theres still a few things out there that require it but not like it use to be


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Was wanam kit one of the modules you were using? I've noticed that as soon as its activated I lose my power menu and as soon as I deactivate it the power menu comes back

Click to collapse



Now i noticed that i can't use a third party app for sms (text) messaging. I've tried three. I even called samsung to make sure they didn't have something blocking the apps. So then I unchecked everything under wanam xposed setup page for notifications, thinking maybe that would work. Still no 3rd party app for messaging works. Any ideas?


----------



## vprasad1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Wanam Kit is for AOSP based ROMs.  Wanam Xposed  is for this Samsung stock Touchwiz ROM stuff.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 5, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Now i noticed that i can't use a third party app for sms (text) messaging. I've tried three. I even called samsung to make sure they didn't have something blocking the apps. So then I unchecked everything under wanam xposed setup page for notifications, thinking maybe that would work. Still no 3rd party app for messaging works. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Go to default applications in settings and clear defaults for the stock messaging app. Also if you want the aosp mms app you can pull it from the stock deodexed Nexus4 4.4.4 ROM and it'll work. I tried pulling it from about a dozen different cm11 ROMs before I found this.
You can also replace the touchwiz calculator, calendar, clock, and email apps with Google/aosp versions pulled from this ROM.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 6, 2015)

Can't wait for cm to finally be finished wont have to do all that

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 7, 2015)

I borked my LG G2 from T-Mobile so I picked up this little fella for $149 (I figured $6 a month rather than dropping money out of pocket I don't have right now). I am pretty happy with it. I wish it had a better camera (but I'm coming from a G2 so my expectations are too high lol) 

I'm rooted using Xposed to disable and tweak alot of stuff. Couple things I don't understand.. 

1. Why is there no light sensor or LED notification? I mean clearly there is some type of sensor or something (I see two) right beside the forward facing camera.... You have to wonder what that is. Maybe you just need the right developer or kernel to make it work (see: LG Nexus 4 and LTE radio) 

2. Why is there no haptic feedback in the keyboard? I even am using Swiftkey and it's just not there. Isn't haptic Feedback basically again just using the system vibration to respond to touches on the screen? Again maybe that could be cleared up with the proper kernel or development... 

I am happy with this and will probably keep it until the G4 is out a little while and I get my wife's GS5 paid off on the EIP plan... 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Starflare5 (Mar 7, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> I borked my LG G2 from T-Mobile so I picked up this little fella for $149 (I figured $6 a month rather than dropping money out of pocket I don't have right now). I am pretty happy with it. I wish it had a better camera (but I'm coming from a G2 so my expectations are too high lol)
> 
> I'm rooted using Xposed to disable and tweak alot of stuff. Couple things I don't understand..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I would say your expectations are pretty high here because, you need to take some things into consideration:

The Samsung Galaxy Avant series is basically the next Samsung inexpensive prepaid series after the Exhibit.  While it has more storage space, a quad core processor, and better memory management, it still is very similar to the older series.

Yes, that is a light sensor on the front, but, with the factory OS, all it seems to support is when to turn the flash on and off in auto mode and how far to brighten low light situations.  There is no front flashing LED on this phone.

A big difference between LG and Samsung phones is that LG focused on more of the photography aspects of a phone, where as Samsung focused on more entertainment and ruggedness.

The best thing about Samsung phones, however, is that Samsung tries to build all of their phones across the board with the same level of quality and construction, and, pretty much last forever.

So, yeah, you're not going to get everything you had with the G2, but you will get a really good and long lasting phone out of the Avant.


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 7, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Yeah, I would say your expectations are pretty high here because, you need to take some things into consideration:
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Avant series is basically the next Samsung inexpensive prepaid series after the Exhibit.  While it has more storage space, a quad core processor, and better memory management, it still is very similar to the older series.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I would never expect a $150 phone to be the equavalent to a flagship phone. I didn't mean to give that impression at all. Hey what about the haptic Feedback thing... Is that just me? Am I missing something? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 7, 2015)

I've noticed it to even though it has it it just doesn't kick In at all outside of calls and what not..  I think a custom firmware will help on this but it's a wait and see Samsung does some crazy things like the light sensor..  They tend to limit certain parts of the phone because they want people to buy the higher end ones..  Of course though we will prob figure out most of this in the rom that is being built time will tell

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's what I'm using as for notifications. Works well enough and doesn't seem to drain the battery too much. Anyone using anything better or different? 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.led.notify


Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Mar 8, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> 1. Why is there no light sensor or LED notification?

Click to collapse



It's cheap. Gotta cut costs somewhere.



> 2. Why is there no haptic feedback in the keyboard? I even am using Swiftkey and it's just not there. Isn't haptic Feedback basically again just using the system vibration to respond to touches on the screen? Again maybe that could be cleared up with the proper kernel or development...

Click to collapse



No idea. On my Galaxy Light it doesn't have haptic feedback on the stock keyboard, but I can turn it on with SwiftKey with the options in SwiftKey's settings.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 8, 2015)

Yay! I just needed to turn up the ms on the time for the haptic Feedback to work.... 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 8, 2015)

You can use GravityBox to blink the button backlights for notifications and getting haptic feedback for the screen just requires installing Haptic Switch from the play store. If you want to get haptic feedback from the back and recent buttons you need Xposed Additions.
This thread on android forums tells you how to get haptic feedback.
http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/889435/


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 8, 2015)

What are ya'll seeing as far as average battery life. (I know that depends on various factors etc.) but just as general usage. I feel like I'm always plugged up to a charger. I use it for the basic stuff. Facebook, YouTube, kids games, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 8, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> What are ya'll seeing as far as average battery life. (I know that depends on various factors etc.) but just as general usage. I feel like I'm always plugged up to a charger. I use it for the basic stuff. Facebook, YouTube, kids games, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've noticed that the battery lasts a long time for certain things and other things drain it quick. I can talk on the phone for over an hour and the battery won't even go down 10 percent but when I watch videos or play music it seems to drop pretty quickly. Then again I kind of got spoiled with my old f6 cause it had a bigger battery and a smaller processor so it was like the energizer phone. All things considered the avant is definitely a great buy when MetroPCS has it for 70 bucks plus tax and activation. My only complaint is how how hot it gets. After about an 30 minutes of using the hotspot to stream Netflix the processor can get up to 80° Celcius.


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 8, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I've noticed that the battery lasts a long time for certain things and other things drain it quick. I can talk on the phone for over an hour and the battery won't even go down 10 percent but when I watch videos or play music it seems to drop pretty quickly. Then again I kind of got spoiled with my old f6 cause it had a bigger battery and a smaller processor so it was like the energizer phone. All things considered the avant is definitely a great buy when MetroPCS has it for 70 bucks plus tax and activation. My only complaint is how how hot it gets. After about an 30 minutes of using the hotspot to stream Netflix the processor can get up to 80° Celcius.

Click to collapse



I agree. It's a solid phone for the price. Used the camera some today and with the outside light you can't complain with 5mp. Even my wife's Galaxy S5 wasn't typically on par with my G2 with the modded camera Haha. I'm used to the 3000 Mah battery on the G2 so it's definitely an adjustment. $70?!?! That's practically giving this phone away. Great deal.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 8, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> I agree. It's a solid phone for the price. Used the camera some today and with the outside light you can't complain with 5mp. Even my wife's Galaxy S5 wasn't typically on par with my G2 with the modded camera Haha. I'm used to the 3000 Mah battery on the G2 so it's definitely an adjustment. $70?!?! That's practically giving this phone away. Great deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah $70 is a steal I wish I had waited longer to get mine. I got it back last fall the first week metro started selling them and it cost me about $180 after tax and activation. I could have saved $80 if I had some patience.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol i bought the device the week it came out for tmobile it was tough to find online but 220 I don't regret it one bit,  especially with cm on the horizon..  But seriously it's not a bad phone we got root and low band on this phone which was the major reason I bought it im in a area where it's rolling out




Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 8, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Lol i bought the device the week it came out for tmobile it was tough to find online but 220 I don't regret it one bit,  especially with cm on the horizon..  But seriously it's not a bad phone we got root and low band on this phone which was the major reason I bought it im in a area where it's rolling out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are some bands of lte better than others or is it just that if not all the phones are on that band you'll get faster speeds due to less congestion?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 8, 2015)

Well this is the first phone to have band 12 700mhz what this means is when tmobile lights up that frequency in your area your coverage for the most part is fixed the signal can travel up to 20 miles from one tower..  Its the same thing att and Verizon has rolled out,  now the other frequencys that tmobile has can handle more capacity than that of band 12 but don't go very far at all.. Maybe 2-7 miles give or take..,  the 700mhz will def not be as fast but it will help on coverage more than anything else

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## linsalata28 (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't have a computer at this time so is there any way to get root without one. Like a apk or something?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rican Bx Bomba (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been trying all week.. 

Anyone got tether and vpn to work and connect with playstation servers? Tried a few apps.. Metro blocks communication to playstation (playstation app won't connect). Trying to tether with the ps4.

Tether works, flashed the file found in the thread. Just can't get it to work with supervpn and simular apps.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 9, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> I don't have a computer at this time so is there any way to get root without one. Like a apk or something?
> Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse



Sorry but there's only two ways to root and both require Odin and a PC. You need to either flash cf auto root with odin or download twrp and flash it with Odin then flash 
update-supersu.zip with twrp. Those are your only options. Also if you have updated to the newest baseband that ends in ank3 you may have to factory reset when you root in order to keep root from being lost when you boot up the phone. The method I reccomend is to download 
update-supersuV2.46.zip to your phone then open odin and uncheck the auto-reboot option then connect your phone to the pc and boot into download mode then flash twrp. Once it is installed hold power volume up and home to boot straight from download mode into twrp recovery. Once you are in twrp, factory reset then flash supersu and reboot.

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------




Rican Bx Bomba said:


> I've been trying all week..
> 
> Anyone got tether and vpn to work and connect with playstation servers? Tried a few apps.. Metro blocks communication to playstation (playstation app won't connect). Trying to tether with the ps4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THIS TUTORIAL might help you. It works for the ps3 and might work for the ps4.


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 9, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Sorry but there's only two ways to root and both require Odin and a PC. You need to either flash cf auto root with odin or download twrp and flash it with Odin then flash
> update-supersu.zip with twrp. Those are your only options. Also if you have updated to the newest baseband that ends in ank3 you may have to factory reset when you root in order to keep root from being lost when you boot up the phone. The method I reccomend is to download
> update-supersuV2.46.zip to your phone then open odin and uncheck the auto-reboot option then connect your phone to the pc and boot into download mode then flash twrp. Once it is installed hold power volume up and home to boot straight from download mode into twrp recovery. Once you are in twrp, factory reset then flash supersu and reboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Couldnt he download mobile odin on his phone and do it that way? Or would that not work...


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 9, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Couldnt he download mobile odin on his phone and do it that way? Or would that not work...

Click to collapse



I just checked and mobile Odin requires root so it wouldn't help with obtaining root access


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 9, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I just checked and mobile Odin requires root so it wouldn't help with obtaining root access

Click to collapse



Oh right, completely forgot about that, derp lol


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 10, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Oh right, completely forgot about that, derp lol

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad I wouldn't have known without looking it up in the play store.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Mar 10, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Sorry but there's only two ways to root and both require Odin and a PC. You need to either flash cf auto root with odin or download twrp and flash it with Odin then flash
> update-supersu.zip with twrp. Those are your only options. Also if you have updated to the newest baseband that ends in ank3 you may have to factory reset when you root in order to keep root from being lost when you boot up the phone. The method I reccomend is to download
> update-supersuV2.46.zip to your phone then open odin and uncheck the auto-reboot option then connect your phone to the pc and boot into download mode then flash twrp. Once it is installed hold power volume up and home to boot straight from download mode into twrp recovery. Once you are in twrp, factory reset then flash supersu and reboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u have a mac you can try jOdin online,  it would not work for my htc desire so i dual boot windows,  didn't try it on this phone

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 11, 2015)

To me a design flag in this handset is that if you lay it either flat on the back or front it lies directly on either the camera glass or the screen glass. So, you almost have to get a case. Especially for it laying right on the camera. Otherwise it wouldn't take long to get pretty scratched up. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dbpaddler (Mar 11, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> To me a design flag in this handset is that if you lay it either flat on the back or front it lies directly on either the camera glass or the screen glass. So, you almost have to get a case. Especially for it laying right on the camera. Otherwise it wouldn't take long to get pretty scratched up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I hope you have a bag full of flags considering many phones have one if not both of those aspects. 

And if the camera sticks out,  that means the bottom of the phone is shallower than the camera so it technically should rest on the bottom edge of the lens housing. So the area of the lens that matters should not touch the surface unless the surface is uneven.


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 11, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> I hope you have a bag full of flags considering many phones have one if not both of those aspects.
> 
> And if the camera sticks out,  that means the bottom of the phone is shallower than the camera so it technically should rest on the bottom edge of the lens housing. So the area of the lens that matters should not touch the surface unless the surface is uneven.

Click to collapse



Never had a phone rest directly on the camera lense this bad. You can try it yourself. Not takin anything away from the phone I mean it's great. Just an observation. You're right lots of phones have flaws. This is just one of em. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Mar 11, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> Never had a phone rest directly on the camera lense this bad. You can try it yourself. Not takin anything away from the phone I mean it's great. Just an observation. You're right lots of phones have flaws. This is just one of em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A case would solve the "phone rest directly on the camera lense" just fine. They're plentiful on eBay. And you don't have your phone in a case because...?


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 11, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> A case would solve the "phone rest directly on the camera lense" just fine. They're plentiful on eBay. And you don't have your phone in a case because...?

Click to collapse



I've got a case.... 

Why does it seem like a lot of people in this thread have issues with sarcasm and seem to almost take offense if someone points out a defect or flaw? Totally different than any other thread I've ever been in. Typically you've got a bunch of folks talking about flaws and ways to improve them. Here it seems like if someone says there's an issue you have like 10 people all the sudden trying to justify that issue or trying to make it seem like it's OK. Rather than proposing solutions. But, yes I'm not an Idiot. The first thing I did was get a case..... :banghead:

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 11, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> I've got a case....
> 
> Why does it seem like a lot of people in this thread have issues with sarcasm and seem to almost take offense if someone points out a defect or flaw? Totally different than any other thread I've ever been in. Typically you've got a bunch of folks talking about flaws and ways to improve them. Here it seems like if someone says there's an issue you have like 10 people all the sudden trying to justify that issue or trying to make it seem like it's OK. Rather than proposing solutions. But, yes I'm not an Idiot. The first thing I did was get a case..... :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I may have found a fix to the camera problem, its shown here on the iPhone 6 but I'm sure it could be applied to just about any phone with a protruding camera. 
https://youtu.be/WKd6gT3Kz10


----------



## dbpaddler (Mar 11, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> Never had a phone rest directly on the camera lense this bad. You can try it yourself. Not takin anything away from the phone I mean it's great. Just an observation. You're right lots of phones have flaws. This is just one of em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'll take your word. I always throw a basic slim tpu case on my phones. The only phone I wouldn't use a case on is a slider, and I don't have to worry about that anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 11, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I may have found a fix to the camera problem, its shown here on the iPhone 6 but I'm sure it could be applied to just about any phone with a protruding camera.
> https://youtu.be/WKd6gT3Kz10

Click to collapse



Hahahaha good fix... Only for the IPhone.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## linsalata28 (Mar 11, 2015)

First the first link in the first post is not working. Second the TWRP download md5 does not match.


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 12, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> First the first link in the first post is not working. Second the TWRP download md5 does not match.

Click to collapse



Did you read in the android forums link? It explains the MD5 confusion


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 12, 2015)

The md5 may not match but twrp works just fine. Make sure you use 2.8.1 and not 2.8.3 cause it has issues.

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

@J03lpr86 is hosting the newest firmwares for both variants of the avant on android file host. Here's a [URL'= https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836/]link for that[/URL]


----------



## linsalata28 (Mar 12, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> The md5 may not match but twrp works just fine. Make sure you use 2.8.1 and not 2.8.3 cause it has issues.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------
> 
> @J03lpr86 is hosting the newest firmwares for both variants of the avant on android file host. Here's a [URL'= https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836/]link for that[/URL]

Click to collapse



Yeah I figured it out. Thanks for your reply.

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




linsalata28 said:


> Yeah I figured it out. Thanks for your reply.

Click to collapse



So is the TWRP recovery and slim ROM only for the T-Mobile variant ?

Thanks again for your help. I still haven't gotten to a PC to root yet but I'm just trying to get all the right files for when I do.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd reccomend just debloating the stock ROM and tweaking it to your liking. I think the slim ROM is no longer available anyway.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 13, 2015)

For both

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 14, 2015)

Does anyone have this phone,rooted, with Xposed frame work and have Pandora with out problems?


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 14, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Does anyone have this phone,rooted, with Xposed frame work and have Pandora with out problems?

Click to collapse



Yeah, got everything running perfectly fine.


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 14, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Yeah, got everything running perfectly fine.

Click to collapse



I can't get pandora to quit hanging up


----------



## Jaythor (Mar 14, 2015)

*Erm, I did something dumb and lost root*

So I was trying to install Wanam Xposed and it's frame work but it wasn't working (I did have root).  I started looking through the apps on my phone and noticed that Superuser had an option to clean it up for a reinstall so I figured that I'd try that.

--And it didn't reinstall anything AND I lost Root Access.  (Well, kinda)... Some Root checker apps say Root is fine but some say it isn't.  However, I can't use any apps that require root access.  They just freeze up.

I downloaded another SU app from the market thinking that that might help but.. that didn't help.

So, I went into TWRP recovery and recovered a backup I made right after I rooted... Still no root.

Then I went through the process of flashing Root through Odin again.. still no go.

Any suggestions on what to do to get root back?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 14, 2015)

Jaythor said:


> So I was trying to install Wanam Xposed and it's frame work but it wasn't working (I did have root).  I started looking through the apps on my phone and noticed that Superuser had an option to clean it up for a reinstall so I figured that I'd try that.
> 
> --And it didn't reinstall anything AND I lost Root Access.  (Well, kinda)... Some Root checker apps say Root is fine but some say it isn't.  However, I can't use any apps that require root access.  They just freeze up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing SuperSU zip through twrp or cwm?

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




jcl972 said:


> I can't get pandora to quit hanging up

Click to collapse



What do you mean by quit hanging up? You are talking about Pandora radio right?


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 14, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Have you tried flashing SuperSU zip through twrp or cwm?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




When I try to back out of the app the phone gets stuck and I have to take the battery out to reboot the phone. This has been going on for a few days but I may have fixed it I fixed the permissions and so far so good (about 1 hr)

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




jcl972 said:


> When I try to back out of the app the phone gets stuck and I have to take the battery out to reboot the phone. This has been going on for a few days but I may have fixed it I fixed the permissions and so far so good (about 1 hr)

Click to collapse



nope started hanging up again and yes Pandora radio.


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 14, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> I can't get pandora to quit hanging up

Click to collapse



Are you using Pandora patcher by chance? And if you are did your Pandora update to 5.8 through the playstore? And if its yes to all of this, have you updated Pandora patcher to the version that supports Pandora 5.8?


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 14, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Are you using Pandora patcher by chance? And if you are did your Pandora update to 5.8 through the playstore? And if its yes to all of this, have you updated Pandora patcher to the version that supports Pandora 5.8?

Click to collapse



No I have Lucky Patcher but I wasn't using it. I had uninstalled and reinstalled Pandora and still had problems but you gave me an idea, I went back to Pandora 5.7 and so far no problems.


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Mar 15, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> No I have Lucky Patcher but I wasn't using it. I had uninstalled and reinstalled Pandora and still had problems but you gave me an idea, I went back to Pandora 5.7 and so far no problems.

Click to collapse



Looks like I'm not the only one. What permissions do I have to set on it?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 15, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one. What permissions do I have to set on it?

Click to collapse



i went into recovery TWRP and went to advance then fix permissions hope it works.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 15, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one. What permissions do I have to set on it?

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have to worry about permissions unless you're putting it in system/app or system/priv-app. In any case the permissions need to be rw-r-r


----------



## spaniolo (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey friends, sorry I am not checking this as often as I should as my Avant is now my back up. 
@MasterChief you seem to be very active here. If you feel is time for me to update somelinks on the OP please let me know, (you may PM anytime) as this thread has grown quite large I would like to keep it useful so people don't have to go blind reading all the post over and over. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 15, 2015)

spaniolo said:


> Hey friends, sorry I am not checking this as often as I should as my Avant is now my back up.
> @MasterChief you seem to be very active here. If you feel is time for me to update somelinks on the OP please let me know, (you may PM anytime) as this thread has grown quite large I would like to keep it useful so people don't have to go blind reading all the post over and over. Thanks.

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 16, 2015)

spaniolo said:


> Hey friends, sorry I am not checking this as often as I should as my Avant is now my back up.
> @MasterChief you seem to be very active here. If you feel is time for me to update somelinks on the OP please let me know, (you may PM anytime) as this thread has grown quite large I would like to keep it useful so people don't have to go blind reading all the post over and over. Thanks.

Click to collapse



What type of links do you have, if I may ask


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 16, 2015)

spaniolo said:


> Hey friends, sorry I am not checking this as often as I should as my Avant is now my back up.
> @MasterChief you seem to be very active here. If you feel is time for me to update somelinks on the OP please let me know, (you may PM anytime) as this thread has grown quite large I would like to keep it useful so people don't have to go blind reading all the post over and over. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Might want to put this in the op, its working cm. Only things that aren't working is camera and video playback. 
LINK: http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/897931/

Also, the latest build is post #517, there is a fix for the buttons on the phone in post #519.


----------



## Bobby Tables (Mar 16, 2015)

A followup to my Firefox problems: 36.0 and up have been working fine. I'm still running stock/unrooted for now.


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (Mar 17, 2015)

EDIT: Nevermind... took me 10min to find post, but got it.


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 17, 2015)

I just got this phone, big improvement over the galaxy light. I see a lot of support for this phone going on this thread. Wow. One thing I did notice is that, the youtube app. No 720p option. I find that odd for a phone that has a qhd screen. Anyways, I love this phone.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 17, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> I just got this phone, big improvement over the galaxy light. I see a lot of support for this phone going on this thread. Wow. One thing I did notice is that, the youtube app. No 720p option. I find that odd for a phone that has a qhd screen. Anyways, I love this phone.

Click to collapse



HERE is a thread on android forums that may help.
You also may want to check out their Samsung Galaxy Avant device forum and the Galaxy Avant all things root section.


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 18, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> HERE is a thread on android forums that may help.
> You also may want to check out their Samsung Galaxy Avant device forum and the Galaxy Avant all things root section.

Click to collapse



I would have to root. How is it that the Galaxy light supports HD without root, But the Avant with a larger screen size does not out of the box??. I am confused. Shouldn't it be the other way around or at least, both should support HD playback. I don't get it.


----------



## Jaythor (Mar 18, 2015)

*Aaah to Flashing Root via TWRP*



codyedmonson said:


> Have you tried flashing SuperSU zip through twrp or cwm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey if I was to want to completely get back to stock everything, recovery, unroot  factory reset, how would I do that? I unrooted it. And factory reset but I've still got TWRP and would like to get back to the factory recovery. Is there anything I can flash via odin or anything that would so that?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 19, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> Hey if I was to want to completely get back to stock everything, recovery, unroot  factory reset, how would I do that? I unrooted it. And factory reset but I've still got TWRP and would like to get back to the factory recovery. Is there anything I can flash via odin or anything that would so that?

Click to collapse



You'd have to flash the stock firmware with Odin. Also if you want the device status to say official again you actually need to flash an older firmware then factory reset then flash the current firmware then boot into download mode one more time just to make sure that both system status and current binary both say official and not custom. Once you get to this point the only way to tell if the phone was ever rooted is to boot into download mode and look at the Knox warranty void counter to see if it says 0×0 or 0×1


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> You'd have to flash the stock firmware with Odin. Also if you want the device status to say official again you actually need to flash an older firmware then factory reset then flash the current firmware then boot into download mode one more time just to make sure that both system status and current binary both say official and not custom. Once you get to this point the only way to tell if the phone was ever rooted is to boot into download mode and look at the Knox warranty void counter to see if it says 0×0 or 0×1

Click to collapse



Where can I find such a firmware? And I would just flash it via Odin under PDA right? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## big_c (Mar 19, 2015)

So I've been reading through this thread and I'm guessing no one has got tethering working for ps4 there's a lot to read through I may have missed something hopefully I did. Been trying to find a fix hopefully there's one I missed


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 19, 2015)

big_c said:


> So I've been reading through this thread and I'm guessing no one has got tethering working for ps4 there's a lot to read through I may have missed something hopefully I did. Been trying to find a fix hopefully there's one I missed

Click to collapse



This method is known to work with the PS3 and may also work with the PS4.


----------



## big_c (Mar 19, 2015)

Seems to be the only opinion I'm guessing.  Just seems like a lot of work. I'll try it out.

---------- Post added 19th March 2015 at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was 18th March 2015 at 11:55 PM ----------




Masterchief87 said:


> This method is known to work with the PS3 and may also work with the PS4.

Click to collapse



Some one needs to build a tethering app that does this if even possible I would gladly pay 10 or 20 for that app. Lol.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 19, 2015)

Does the WiFi Tether Router app by Fabio Grasso not work on the Avant? It works with my Galaxy Light.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Does the WiFi Tether Router app by Fabio Grasso not work on the Avant? It works with my Galaxy Light.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure it does there's a thread in the galaxy avant section on android forums that explains how to set it up but I don't think it stops them from checking the user agent string and blocking any requests coming from anything that isn't a mobile device.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I'm pretty sure it does there's a thread in the galaxy avant section on android forums that explains how to set it up but I don't think it stops them from checking the user agent string and blocking any requests coming from anything that isn't a mobile device.

Click to collapse



That doesn't happen with my Light or Nexus 4 though. Why would the Avant be any different?


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 19, 2015)

I spent part of the evening and this morning looking for stock firmware. I can't seem to find a reputable download site. Where can I find a proper download for official firmware? My ultimate goal is to get unrooted and back to stock for return / warranty exchange.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 19, 2015)

Still wondering if I should root or not. How long do most of you wait before rooting after buying a new phone? Also, there was an update for the security policy regarding knox. Sounds to me, this is some sort of anti-root measure. Need some clarification on this. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 19, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> I spent part of the evening and this morning looking for stock firmware. I can't seem to find a reputable download site. Where can I find a proper download for official firmware? My ultimate goal is to get unrooted and back to stock for return / warranty exchange.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> That doesn't happen with my Light or Nexus 4 though. Why would the Avant be any different?

Click to collapse



You could be right. I just haven't used it very much. Ive been using wanam xposed til last night. I'm trying WiFi tether router now I'll let you know. So far it looks like the data I use with WiFi tether router isn't counting against my tethering allowance. I guess this would be because instead of just disabling the tethering provision it bypasses the native hotspot all together.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

It looks like I used about 4gb with my hotspot yesterday streaming Netflix on my tablet and metro still shows my hotspot usage being the same as it was before I started. It only shows the 74mb I used playing Xbox live a couple days ago when I was using wanam xposed.
Edit: I only needed wanam xposed cause for some reason even though I get 2.5gb of tethering, my hotspot would still turn itself off if I didn't disable the tether provisioning.

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




DroidJP said:


> Still wondering if I should root or not. How long do most of you wait before rooting after buying a new phone? Also, there was an update for the security policy regarding knox. Sounds to me, this is some sort of anti-root measure. Need some clarification on this. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I usually root a new phone within less than a week from buying it. This wasn't always the case though. When I had my old Moto Photon 4g with Sprint I actually waited a whole year to root it until the warranty was up. If you are unsure whether you should root a device or not just weigh the pros and cons and figure out if its for you.

The security policy stuff won't keep you from rooting your phone but I always get rid of that crap because its of no use to me and just consumes battery, ram, and CPU.


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 19, 2015)

I want to root because its worth it and that, for every phone upgrade. It just keeps getting worst to stay unrooted, but I am on a 7 day warranty period. Not having HD playback at all regardless what video service you use right out of the box is a big deal to me. I love sammy phones but this time, Samsung really has dropped the ball with the Avant when it comes to HD playback. The list of reason to root just keeps getting longer. This is absurd! lol.


----------



## jcnbama (Mar 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/

Click to collapse



Totally worked Masterchief87 ( were you in the service Masterchief Petty Officer? ) 

I had no idea there were so many scam sites out there trying to act like firmware hosting sites... Thanks so much. I owe you a :beer: 

I've enjoyed my time here but opted to grab a Nexus 5 used. I just couldn't get used to the smaller screen and 5mp camera (although it's a solid phone and you guys are Kool to talk to). And if it's any consolation the battery life on this Nexus 5 is worse than the Avant.... Jus sayin.... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 20, 2015)

jcnbama said:


> Totally worked Masterchief87 ( were you in the service Masterchief Petty Officer? )
> 
> I had no idea there were so many scam sites out there trying to act like firmware hosting sites... Thanks so much. I owe you a :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just picked my Masterchief87 for my screen name cause I love halo and I think it sounds cool.

Another drawback on nexus devices is that you can't replace the battery without ripping the phone apart.

If you want your old avant to pass as completely stock remember what I said. Flash old firmware, then factory reset, then flash newest firmware that way the device status will say official in settings/about phone/status like it did when you first got it. 

Since you got a nexus now I reccomend giving Carbon Rom a try if you like aosp. It blows cm11 out of the water when it comes to customization options. Good luck with your new nexus and I hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 20, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Still wondering if I should root or not. How long do most of you wait before rooting after buying a new phone? Also, there was an update for the security policy regarding knox. Sounds to me, this is some sort of anti-root measure. Need some clarification on this. Thanks.

Click to collapse





DroidJP said:


> I want to root because its worth it and that, for every phone upgrade. It just keeps getting worst to stay unrooted, but I am on a 7 day warranty period. Not having HD playback at all regardless what video service you use right out of the box is a big deal to me. I love sammy phones but this time, Samsung really has dropped the ball with the Avant when it comes to HD playback. The list of reason to root just keeps getting longer. This is absurd! lol.

Click to collapse



The method for rooting the Avant trips the KNOX counter. This may or may not be checked by whomever if you need to send it in for some reason.

I don't have the Avant myself, but if I got one (to replace my Light), I'd probably use it for a few days to make sure there's nothing wrong with it, then root it. It's not like we're talking about a Note 4 or GS6 here.


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 20, 2015)

Honestly, I rooted my phone within an hour or two of getting it... I may have gotten a little excited when I heard "debloat/de-touchwiz" the phone lol


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 20, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The method for rooting the Avant trips the KNOX counter. This may or may not be checked by whomever if you need to send it in for some reason.
> 
> I don't have the Avant myself, but if I got one (to replace my Light), I'd probably use it for a few days to make sure there's nothing wrong with it, then root it. It's not like we're talking about a Note 4 or GS6 here.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's true. Though this does makes me wonder if the Avant is going to be the last phone with a removable battery and the end of microsd slots. GS6 is a game changer. I certainly hope Samsung caters to both and not just one size fits all like Apple sees fit.


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Mar 20, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Yeah, that's true. Though this does makes me wonder if the Avant is going to be the last phone with a removable battery and the end of microsd slots. GS6 is a game changer. I certainly hope Samsung caters to both and not just one size fits all like Apple sees fit.

Click to collapse



Well there's still the Note 5. That might keep the removable battery/SD card slot.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 21, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Yeah, that's true. Though this does makes me wonder if the Avant is going to be the last phone with a removable battery and the end of microsd slots. GS6 is a game changer. I certainly hope Samsung caters to both and not just one size fits all like Apple sees fit.

Click to collapse



Just looked at the GS6's specs on GSM Arena. The thing has 2 quad core processors, a quad HD  display, and only a 2550mah battery. WTF! That seems like a recipe for terrible battery life. Plus it runs lollipoop out of the box, and if that isn't bad enough its Touchwiz lollipoop.


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 21, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Just looked at the GS6's specs on GSM Arena. The thing has 2 quad core processors, a quad HD  display, and only a 2550mah battery. WTF! That seems like a recipe for terrible battery life. Plus it runs lollipoop out of the box, and if that isn't bad enough its Touchwiz lollipoop.

Click to collapse



Have you seen touchwiz lollipop? Its actually halfway decent now, sure its got its uses of... Odd colors but all in all you could probably actually stand it for a while lol.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 21, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Have you seen touchwiz lollipop? Its actually halfway decent now, sure its got its uses of... Odd colors but all in all you could probably actually stand it for a while lol.

Click to collapse



To be honest I hate touchwiz and can't stand lollipop so a combination of both is about as appealing to me as a turd covered in vomit. I've got a nexus 7 that I could update to stock 5.0.2 or cm12 right now but I just prefer the dark holo theme of android 4.x versions and IMO Google really did an awesome job with kitkat other than restricting SD cards and tethering.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 21, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Just looked at the GS6's specs on GSM Arena. The thing has 2 quad core processors, a quad HD  display, and only a 2550mah battery. WTF! That seems like a recipe for terrible battery life. Plus it runs lollipoop out of the box, and if that isn't bad enough its Touchwiz lollipoop.

Click to collapse



The big.LITTLE processor should mean for better battery life. It remains to be seen how well it'll perform in the real world. IMO the Galaxy S6 is a misstep in the right direction. It's obvious they're trying to compete with what has always been their main competition - the iPhone - by offering a more premium build, but they're also abandoning what separated them from the iPhone, ie: microSD card slot and removable battery.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The big.LITTLE processor should mean for better battery life. It remains to be seen how well it'll perform in the real world. IMO the Galaxy S6 is a misstep in the right direction. It's obvious they're trying to compete with what has always been their main competition - the iPhone - by offering a more premium build, but they're also abandoning what separated them from the iPhone, ie: microSD card slot and removable battery.

Click to collapse



Still 2550mah seems really small. My last phone, the lg f6 had only a dual core 1.2ghz processor and a qhd display and it has a 2450mah battery. It is the only android I've had that didn't have disappointing battery life. I wish you could still get extended batteries like they made for the evo 4g and other old flagships from back when gingerbread was the latest and greatest.

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------

I'd get a 4000mah extended battery for the avant if anybody made one. I usually have to fully recharge my avant a minimum of 2 times a day


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 21, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Still 2550mah seems really small. My last phone, the lg f6 had only a dual core 1.2ghz processor and a qhd display and it has a 2450mah battery. It is the only android I've had that didn't have disappointing battery life. I wish you could still get extended batteries like they made for the evo 4g and other old flagships from back when gingerbread was the latest and greatest.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------
> 
> I'd get a 4000mah extended battery for the avant if anybody made one. I usually have to fully recharge my avant a minimum of 2 times a day

Click to collapse



They do make extended batteries for the avant... 
LINK: http://mugen.co/mugen-power-4600mah-extended-battery-for-samsung-galaxy-avant-with-battery-door.html


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 21, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> They do make extended batteries for the avant...
> LINK: http://mugen.co/mugen-power-4600mah-extended-battery-for-samsung-galaxy-avant-with-battery-door.html

Click to collapse



That's a good find. Too bad they want 90 bucks for it


----------



## Planterz (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's not completely ridiculous. A battery pack that costs as much as the phone does.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 21, 2015)

I was just letting people know it exists lol, it is a bit much for just a battery lol


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Mar 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, that's not completely ridiculous. A battery pack that costs as much as the phone does.

Click to collapse



Agreed (I also don't believe in skimping on the case, but that's another thread I guess). But personally, I'd rather have an extra battery the same size as the original than a Mugen extended battery. Its something I started from my Epic 4G days, an extra battery the same size I can just swap our when the first battery gets low. Though I know some people prefer Mugen extended batteries _because_ it makes the phone a little bigger and they like the feel of extra weight in their hand. That it makes it feel like a regular phone.

I mean its good to have options. But that price isn't bad for what it is and does. I'm as cheap as the next guy, but some things yeah you gotta pay for.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 21, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> To be honest I hate touchwiz and can't stand lollipop so a combination of both is about as appealing to me as a turd covered in vomit. I've got a nexus 7 that I could update to stock 5.0.2 or cm12 right now but I just prefer the dark holo theme of android 4.x versions and IMO Google really did an awesome job with kitkat other than restricting SD cards and tethering.

Click to collapse



I guess I was a little hard on Lollipop there. Now that Xposed has been ported to Lollipop I gave it a try again and it isn't so bad with Xposed and GravityBoxLP. Its growing on me now.


----------



## htsl (Mar 22, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Reset apn after flash wipe cache is not really needed.

Click to collapse



Where do you reset apn? I do not know the location for doing so. And after that is completed does one use the default tethering app that came with the phone?


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (Mar 22, 2015)

@kdkirk08

I installed your rom.

Followed directions, Wi-Fi still not working.

G386T1 Metro PCS. 
ANK3 firmware.

Also, none of the USSD codes  work for the phone any longer... I used to be able to dial *#2263# to select what band I wanted to be on... it does not work, and neither do any other codes.

I love bloat-free ROMs... don't get me wrong. I just feel that you took out too much from this ROM. In an ideal world where there is LTE access everywhere, it'd be perfect... but I travel to places where there is less than 3G connection as well, and Wi-Fi is required.

I DO love the tether bypass... which is the only reason I am not switching from this ROM back to stock. Saves me money at home with my unlimited 4G LTE plan.

I only installed it last week, but I'm not sure if you had any updates/fixes to it since, or if I downloaded an older copy.


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 22, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> @kdkirk08
> 
> I installed your rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash a tether fix on your stock ROM


----------



## BariB523 (Mar 22, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> You can flash a tether fix on your stock ROM

Click to collapse



Please teach me how Oh great one?!


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (Mar 22, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> You can flash a tether fix on your stock ROM

Click to collapse



Not interested in the stock rom.

Uses too many resources, even for as much as this device is capable of.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 22, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Not interested in the stock rom.
> 
> Uses too many resources, even for as much as this device is capable of.

Click to collapse



Cm is being worked on few more bugs to sort out but its going pretty fast

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 22, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Not interested in the stock rom.
> 
> Uses too many resources, even for as much as this device is capable of.

Click to collapse



For as many problems as the slim ROM has I'd rather stick to stock and debloat it myself. If I want a broken rom I'll break it myself


----------



## BariB523 (Mar 22, 2015)

Does anyone have a flashable zip to enable tethering?


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (Mar 22, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> For as many problems as the slim ROM has I'd rather stick to stock and debloat it myself. If I want a broken rom I'll break it myself

Click to collapse



That's pretty harsh talk from someone who doesn't seem to have much of a clue as to what goes into development.


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 22, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> That's pretty harsh talk from someone who doesn't seem to have much of a clue as to what goes into development.

Click to collapse



Just because I don't have a Dev tag doesn't mean I know nothing. The reason I don't Dev is because I don't have a machine that can run a virtual box with a build environment, and I don't want to dual boot my computer with Linux just to build A rom.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 23, 2015)

There is a flashable fix for tethering on page 55 and another one a few pages later. I think the one on page 55 is just for MetroPCS the other one is for both MetroPCS and T-Mobile and includes a desecured kernel.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




codyedmonson said:


> For as many problems as the slim ROM has I'd rather stick to stock and debloat it myself. If I want a broken rom I'll break it myself

Click to collapse











JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> That's pretty harsh talk from someone who doesn't seem to have much of a clue as to what goes into development.

Click to collapse



As harsh as it may sound, to say that the slim Rom is broken is merely a statement of fact. WiFi calling doesn't work, Bluetooth also doesn't work. Its impossible to change the lockscreen wallpaper or use pictures from your sdcard as wallpaper. The camera and gallery apps that are included in the Rom force close randomly. Also, no calendar app will work because the calendar provider was removed.
The problem is that many of the  system apps in the stock rom are intertwined together and codependent. For example if you remove the stock gallery app it becomes impossible to change the lockscreen wallpaper or use any pictures from the gallery as your wallpaper. When you remove the stock camera the camera shortcut on the lockscreen becomes useless and in the specific case of the one included in the slim Rom it makes it impossible to save pictures directly to the micro sd card.


----------



## big_c (Mar 23, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> There is a flashable fix for tethering on page 55 and another one a few pages later. I think the one on page 55 is just for MetroPCS the other one is for both MetroPCS and T-Mobile and includes a desecured kernel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would using the flash with the desecured kernel make any difference when trying to tether to the ps4 been trying to get this working but no luck yet. Not sure if I didn't set up fiddler up right or what. Anyone get this working yet.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 23, 2015)

big_c said:


> Would using the flash with the desecured kernel make any difference when trying to tether to the ps4 been trying to get this working but no luck yet. Not sure if I didn't set up fiddler up right or what. Anyone get this working yet.

Click to collapse



Nah it won't make a difference. The flashable tethering fix just disables the tether provisioning and allows the hotspot to be to be turned on. Wanam xposed does the same thing. The desecured kernel with init.d allows you to run init.d scripts at boot and gives adb root access without having to type su then grant it superuser permissions.

If you dont use adb or init.d then you don't need the kernel and if you use wanam xposed then the fladhable tether fix isn't needed either.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

Also, If you're talking about THIS WORKAROUND its for the ps3 so you might have to make some changes to get it working with other consoles. Since I only have an xbox360 I can't help with this.


----------



## TSoprano (Mar 23, 2015)

The link for the Slim Rom in the op is not working. Anyone have a mirror link for it? Is there a description for the Slim Rom?

I bought this phone for my wife and I'm just looking to debloat it.. Is the Slim Rom just stock debloated or is there more taken out of it??


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> As harsh as it may sound, to say that the slim Rom is broken is merely a statement of fact. WiFi calling doesn't work, Bluetooth also doesn't work. Its impossible to change the lockscreen wallpaper or use pictures from your sdcard as wallpaper. The camera and gallery apps that are included in the Rom force close randomly. Also, no calendar app will work because the calendar provider was removed.
> The problem is that many of the  system apps in the stock rom are intertwined together and codependent. For example if you remove the stock gallery app it becomes impossible to change the lockscreen wallpaper or use any pictures from the gallery as your wallpaper. When you remove the stock camera the camera shortcut on the lockscreen becomes useless and in the specific case of the one included in the slim Rom it makes it impossible to save pictures directly to the micro sd card.

Click to collapse











TSoprano said:


> The link for the Slim Rom in the op is not working. Anyone have a mirror link for it? Is there a description for the Slim Rom?
> 
> I bought this phone for my wife and I'm just looking to debloat it.. Is the Slim Rom just stock debloated or is there more taken out of it??

Click to collapse



Slim Rom is broken. See my previous post.


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 23, 2015)

Why even remove the gallery app?. Hardly takes up any space, and it's a critical app for android to function properly lol. Every time I try a custom rom. I am never happy. Something is always broken. Maybe because whoever was working on it. Removed too much?

No working bluetooth. Now that's funny.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Mar 23, 2015)

htsl said:


> Where do you reset apn? I do not know the location for doing so. And after that is completed does one use the default tethering app that came with the phone?

Click to collapse



Go to settings, mobile network, then access point name and then reset to default.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 23, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Why even remove the gallery app?. Hardly takes up any space, and it's a critical app for android to function properly lol. Every time I try a custom rom. I am never happy. Something is always broken. Maybe because whoever was working on it. Removed too much?
> 
> No working bluetooth. Now that's funny.

Click to collapse



Actually the gallery is one of the biggest apps that comes on the phone. If you use Explorer or Root Explorer ( by Speed software ) to navigate to /system/priv-app/SecGallery2014.apk you will see that it's over 30MB which is several times larger than the aosp Gallery2.apk


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone have a copy of the stock rom? Kinda getting pissed at having no wi-fi.


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 24, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Actually the gallery is one of the biggest apps that comes on the phone. If you use Explorer or Root Explorer ( by Speed software ) to navigate to /system/priv-app/SecGallery2014.apk you will see that it's over 30MB which is several times larger than the aosp Gallery2.apk

Click to collapse



I see what you mean. I still say it's a good app though lol.


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 28, 2015)

Has anyone with metropcs tried installing the t mobile stock and then unlock the phone using samsung or t mobile new app that unlocks your phone? Which brings me to another question, if you put a custom rom on the phone will it unlock it by default.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 28, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Has anyone with metropcs tried installing the t mobile stock and then unlock the phone using samsung or t mobile new app that unlocks your phone? Which brings me to another question, if you put a custom rom on the phone will it unlock it by default.

Click to collapse



Installing a custom Rom won't unlock the phone but flashing the T-Mobile stock firmware on a MetroPCS Avant will allow you to use it for T-Mobile without buying an unlock code. I don't have any need to switch to T-Mobile but some people who have T-Mobile have used this method so save a lot of money buying one.


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Installing a custom Rom won't unlock the phone but flashing the T-Mobile stock firmware on a MetroPCS Avant will allow you to use it for T-Mobile without buying an unlock code. I don't have any need to switch to T-Mobile but some people who have T-Mobile have used this method so save a lot of money buying one.

Click to collapse



Well if you go t mobile stock use the app to unlock the phone go back to metro will the phone still be unlocked?


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 29, 2015)

It should 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Mar 29, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Well if you go t mobile stock use the app to unlock the phone go back to metro will the phone still be unlocked?

Click to collapse



Everything I've heard indicates that the unlock app is just for a temporary unlock and isn't permanent. Also, because of minor differences in the firmware, flashing the other firmware might lock your phone again. Someone just had a problem where they got and used an unlock code for a MetroPCS Avant then flashed the T-Mobile firmware and it re locked the phone.


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 29, 2015)

okay, so when you totally wipe your phone no operating system, i know you still have download mode and recovery mode but what is still on the phone that keeps the lock active. Not that I am trying to unlock my phone, I mean metropcs 50$ unlimited is pretty good. I just am trying to learn some of the things you don't get to read about to much.


----------



## j03lpr86 (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Everything I've heard indicates that the unlock app is just for a temporary unlock and isn't permanent. Also, because of minor differences in the firmware, flashing the other firmware might lock your phone again. Someone just had a problem where they got and used an unlock code for a MetroPCS Avant then flashed the T-Mobile firmware and it re locked the phone.

Click to collapse



Not only that the unlock app doesn't work if u flashed the complete t-mobile firmware. I tried it when I switched over to tmo and all I ever got was server not responding.


----------



## Andronote3 (Mar 29, 2015)

*CM ROM available... needs  a bit of work.*

A group of guys have managed to make a build for our device,  it's 90% functional.  we need some testers and developers to finish.  here's the thread. http://androidforums.com/threads/lets-get-cm-onto-avant.897931/page-24


----------



## jcl972 (Mar 30, 2015)

I just tried to tether with fiddler and it seems to no longer work. Anybody have the same prob?

nevermind it started working. i thought metropcs figured out how to block it.


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 30, 2015)

Is there any way to improve LTE signal for this phone. Not liking how it switches back to 4g that easily. I just keep finding more flaws for the Avant. Not even trying to criticize this phone lol. Seems like the galaxy light has it right. LTE no matter where you at, even in spotty areas. No so with the Avant, unless you are outside, out in the open. Only "4G" is what you'll be getting most of the time. I did read somwhere that some of the LTE bands are not enabled and that it could be enabled.

The only 3 things this phone has over the GL is. Larger screen, more internal storage and USB OTG. For everything else, GL wins the real world performance. Better LTE and HD right out of the box lol.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 31, 2015)

You could enable band 12 that could help if your in a 700mhz area

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 31, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> You could enable band 12 that could help if your in a 700mhz area
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How do i enable band 12?


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 31, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Is there any way to improve LTE signal for this phone. Not liking how it switches back to 4g that easily. I just keep finding more flaws for the Avant. Not even trying to criticize this phone lol. Seems like the galaxy light has it right. LTE no matter where you at, even in spotty areas. No so with the Avant, unless you are outside, out in the open. Only "4G" is what you'll be getting most of the time. I did read somwhere that some of the LTE bands are not enabled and that it could be enabled.
> 
> The only 3 things this phone has over the GL is. Larger screen, more internal storage and USB OTG. For everything else, GL wins the real world performance. Better LTE and HD right out of the box lol.

Click to collapse



Completely Dependant on area, I'm inside majority of the time, in 3-4 story buildings in fort worth Texas and I get full bars LTE all day long. Only time it switches to 4G is when I'm on a call obviously.


----------



## tahersyed34 (Mar 31, 2015)

*can you convert*

so how do i install this on my avant?  .img file how would i put it for use

or

how can i get the tar.md5 version to flash through odin??


i feel frustrated that i cant get twrp or clockwork mod on my avant even after root.  lost and frustrated; help!!


----------



## Planterz (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, I've sorta "acquired" an Avant. Meaning that a co-worker found it on the side of the road and gave it to me. Screen is locked with a PIN (good for him/her), but no missed calls, no text notifications. nothing for several hours. Put the SIM in another phone hoping to pull contacts off of it to track down the owner, but no contacts were saved. All I've got is the owner's phone number, which does me no good.


----------



## tahersyed34 (Mar 31, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> i was able to compile clockworkmod recovery for the avant.
> its a recovery flashable zip
> 
> 
> SO DO you have someting with just tar.md5 extension.   becuz i dont know how to work with .img files

Click to collapse


----------



## codyedmonson (Mar 31, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Well, I've sorta "acquired" an Avant. Meaning that a co-worker found it on the side of the road and gave it to me. Screen is locked with a PIN (good for him/her), but no missed calls, no text notifications. nothing for several hours. Put the SIM in another phone hoping to pull contacts off of it to track down the owner, but no contacts were saved. All I've got is the owner's phone number, which does me no good.

Click to collapse



I would say give it about a week and if nobody calls it, reset it and pull the Sim... I mean it's not stealing, you tried what you could to find any way of contacting the owner and they're... "Untraceable" lol so do what my uncle does at the airport, doesn't get claimed in a week, you've got you a new toy! Plus you could always boot into recovery mode and wipe it or go to download mode and flash new firmware to get rid of the pin  lol


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## j03lpr86 (Mar 31, 2015)

tahersyed34 said:


> so how do i install this on my avant?  .img file how would i put it for use
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There u go


----------



## tahersyed34 (Mar 31, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> there u go

Click to collapse



i extract the files and it is still a disc image img. I need a tar.md5 file bro.


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (Mar 31, 2015)

Well then... LOL


----------



## j03lpr86 (Mar 31, 2015)

tahersyed34 said:


> i extract the files and it is still a disc image img. I need a tar.md5 file bro.

Click to collapse



U can flash the tar file through odin no need to extract


----------



## kdkirk08 (Mar 31, 2015)

Haven't been on in a while, but reading through some of the pages, we seem to have a lot of **** talkers on here. So let me explain a few things AGAIN. 

1. I made the slim rom using t mobiles firmware. for me, using that rom the only issues I had was WiFi (CALLING) and Bluetooth. Both of which I don't use.

2. If you're not on tmo, and decided to flash it anyways after the fact that I and many others reported problems between the two firmwares, then you're the dumb ass. 

3. If you want a broken rom, then yes, go and break it youself. You know who you are. I don't see you contributing to the thread at all other than taking up space. That was my first and now last attempt for creating anything for this device to share.

4. As stated above, unless you're creating something and sharing it with the rest of us, don't talk **** about others work. It's a free world here on xda. Did I force you to flash the rom? No. Did I not try to help every single person who asked or was having problems when I was on here all the time? I did. And did I not post it a million times that there were problems with the rom. 

5. I removed the rom from android file host. I can't remember if I switched the Google drive file for to private or not. But in any case, if you read the thread you'll see that there were problems with it. Don't like it? Don't flash it. But don't talk down on it unless you've made something better. 

6. Don't ****ing message me saying there's problems with it. Are you stupid? 

Seriously, from here on out if I do make something for this device this will be that last place to find out. There's only a hand full of people on here who helped or gave good feedback to me that I was in the process of fixing until, you know, real life important **** came up and I had to bail for a while.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 1, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Haven't been on in a while, but reading through some of the pages, we seem to have a lot of **** talkers on here. So let me explain a few things AGAIN.
> 
> 1. I made the slim rom using t mobiles firmware. for me, using that rom the only issues I had was WiFi (CALLING) and Bluetooth. Both of which I don't use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bud, didn't flash the ROM because of the problems, didn't talk **** just said it was broke because that's a fact  didn't mean to push your very (very) sensitive buttons. If you can't take criticism about your work then make it for yourself and only yourself, don't share it with the rest of us. Like you said, its a free world here on XDA!  Also go look at the android forums for this phone for a while, I don't contribute here because everyone here obviously can't read, still posting about your ROM when we and yourself have already posted the problems already. Have a nice day and remember, an opinion is like an asshole, everybody's got one. Don't let it get to you so bad.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Apr 1, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Hey bud, didn't flash the ROM because of the problems, didn't talk **** just said it was broke because that's a fact  didn't mean to push your very (very) sensitive buttons. If you can't take criticism about your work then make it for yourself and only yourself, don't share it with the rest of us. Like you said, its a free world here on XDA!  Also go look at the android forums for this phone for a while, I don't contribute here because everyone here obviously can't read, still posting about your ROM when we and yourself have already posted the problems already. Have a nice day and remember, an opinion is like an asshole, everybody's got one. Don't let it get to you so bad.

Click to collapse





Nah "bud" you made a remark that wasn't needed. It wasn't constructive criticism, it was just you being a ****. It wasn't needed. And that post wasn't just about you. Just skimming through here there's still people *****ing about that rom that like you said, we've already established the problems with it. And you're correct again, nobody here reads the posts. They're morons.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 1, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Nah "bud" you made a remark that wasn't needed. It wasn't constructive criticism, it was just you being a ****. It wasn't needed. And that post wasn't just about you. Just skimming through here there's still people *****ing about that rom that like you said, we've already established the problems with it. And you're correct again, nobody here reads the posts. They're morons.

Click to collapse



You think what you think and I'll think what I think, go have fun on whatever forums your going to go to now. Come see us again if you get that nasty chip off your shoulder


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 1, 2015)

*Need a Metro PCS stock or rooted rom*

Well it appears I did the Bonehead maneuver. I accidentally wiped the phone and my rom backups. I still have root and can get into the TWRP recovery so no problem if I can get a rom. 

Can anyone give me a backup copy of the Metro PCS rom? I saw a custom rom here a while back, but I see it is gone now. So what's the deal with TB not being able to integrate updates of apps into the rom? I tried everything and no cigar. 

It's an odd deal because sometimes it works right and sometimes it don't. Can updated apps be inserted with a root file manager? I didn't get around to that as yet. Anyone got a deodexed rom?


----------



## kdkirk08 (Apr 1, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> You think what you think and I'll think what I think, go have fun on whatever forums your going to go to now. Come see us again if you get that nasty chip off your shoulder

Click to collapse



Pshh, you started it *****
come back when you have something useful to share with the group


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 1, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Pshh, you started it *****
> come back when you have something useful to share with the group

Click to collapse



Your the one with a problem here, I have no problem with you lol way to be mature by the way  that's exactly what we want here at XDA, someone calling people names for not liking their software. Keep it up my friend! ?


----------



## crutchcorn (Apr 1, 2015)

kdkirk08 said:


> Haven't been on in a while, but reading through some of the pages, we seem to have a lot of **** talkers on here. So let me explain a few things AGAIN.
> 
> 1. I made the slim rom using t mobiles firmware. for me, using that rom the only issues I had was WiFi (CALLING) and Bluetooth. Both of which I don't use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for bothering you with a PM. I was only trying to figure out your process so that I could replicate and fix the issues for others (no disrespect meant to you) 


Also, for others - on AndroidForums, CM11 is in the works currently.


----------



## kdkirk08 (Apr 1, 2015)

crutchcorn said:


> Sorry for bothering you with a PM. I was only trying to figure out your process so that I could replicate and fix the issues for others (no disrespect meant to you)
> 
> 
> Also, for others - on AndroidForums, CM11 is in the works currently.

Click to collapse




You sent me a pm? I don't remember ever talking to you, sorry. No disrespect either. But I've cleared out my inbox a couple times so who knows. And I was referring to that jacko-whateverthehellhisnameis. He was being a real stick in the mud. 

And I wasn't trying to offend anybody. If someone gets offended at what I Said they must have a guilty conscious.  

I've seen too many devs leave this place because of people like them.

---------- Post added 1st April 2015 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 31st March 2015 at 11:54 PM ----------




Top Nurse said:


> Well it appears I did the Bonehead maneuver. I accidentally wiped the phone and my rom backups. I still have root and can get into the TWRP recovery so no problem if I can get a rom.
> 
> Can anyone give me a backup copy of the Metro PCS rom? I saw a custom rom here a while back, but I see it is gone now. So what's the deal with TB not being able to integrate updates of apps into the rom? I tried everything and no cigar.
> 
> It's an odd deal because sometimes it works right and sometimes it don't. Can updated apps be inserted with a root file manager? I didn't get around to that as yet. Anyone got a deodexed rom?

Click to collapse





Unless someone's made a stock rom, you're gonna be stuck flashing the firmware and starting over.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




codyedmonson said:


> If I want a broken rom I'll break it myself

Click to collapse



Are you just blind? Or do you not see how saying that was just being a douche. (I cant be the only one who thinks so). I didn't tag you in my post, I was clearly stating that if you don't like it, don't use it. We know what the problems are with it, no need to add insult to injury with your snarky remarks. 

That was the first rom I'd ever built. You'd be excited too if you even got the dam thing to boot up and and semi work after building it from scratch. 
Hell, the updater-script I'm sure is causing 70% of the problems. Alot goes into making just that. 
And it isn't hard to add back in things I removed. WiFi calling won't work without touchwiz for starters. 

I don't have a problem with you, I'm just saying keep your negative comments to yourself and show a little respect. Build your own rom, show me up. Not being a ****, I'm serious. Build something and share it. That's the only way we're gonna get stuff done.

I don't know if I've said this before, but nobody needs permission to take my work, change it/fix it and re-share it. Do whatever you want to it. You don't even have to give me credit for it. I'll probably use it myself.


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah I figured that so where can I get the firmware? I can Odin it or if someone has a backup of a Metro PCS rom I can copy it from a SD card to the internal storage and recover the rom, right?


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol children. Anyways,  this thread has gone no where since it started.  I think I'm splurging on the s6 soon,  miss phones with options with lots of devs and high end specs.  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 1, 2015)

I need help. I have all the files and when I plug in the phone odin says added but when it gets to recovery it says fail.
Any idea why this happens. I have the metro pcs variant. 
Please help.

I know I have all the correct files.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 1, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Yeah I figured that so where can I get the firmware? I can Odin it or if someone has a backup of a Metro PCS rom I can copy it from a SD card to the internal storage and recover the rom, right?

Click to collapse



You could go over to android forums and download the mostly working cm11, or you could download the firmware from a post earlier in this thread, its a lot quicker than downloading it from sammys firmware site.


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 1, 2015)

Have any idea of approximately where in this thread?


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 1, 2015)

I put my phone g386t1 into ultra power saving mode now my phone is stuck in bootloop the lock screen comes up and then in a second or two a notification that emergency mode is being turned off then its the metropcs screen. If I swipe to open it shows me emergency mode then the notification pops up that says turning off emergency mode. I'm rooted and am running Xposed framework. Any ideas? Ive tried to turn it on and turn it back off (ultra power saving mode)


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 1, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> You could go over to android forums and download the mostly working cm11, or you could download the firmware from a post earlier in this thread, its a lot quicker than downloading it from sammys firmware site.

Click to collapse



I see a rom for the Tmo, but not for the Metro PCS. Will the Tmo will on Metro PCS?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 1, 2015)

Ya

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## j03lpr86 (Apr 1, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> I see a rom for the Tmo, but not for the Metro PCS. Will the Tmo will on Metro PCS?

Click to collapse



Stock metropcs lastest firmware:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=24477


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 1, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Stock metropcs lastest firmware:
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=24477

Click to collapse



Awesome 

My last phone was a S3 with a custom rom/recovery called Bonsai and I was used to my rom backups going onto the ext SD card.  Some peeps thought it was a pita because you had to copy what you wanted to flash over to the internal SD, but it didn't wipe out your backups 

EDIT: Just curious if there is a way to use the SDK or Android Studio to rip a copy of the ROM off the phone?


----------



## Planterz (Apr 1, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Well, I've sorta "acquired" an Avant. Meaning that a co-worker found it on the side of the road and gave it to me. Screen is locked with a PIN (good for him/her), but no missed calls, no text notifications. nothing for several hours. Put the SIM in another phone hoping to pull contacts off of it to track down the owner, but no contacts were saved. All I've got is the owner's phone number, which does me no good.

Click to collapse



It's been a full 48 hours now, and still no calls, no texts, and the SIM is still active. 

I guess it's a good thing that I've been following this thread since its beginning. I've pondered getting one cheap to replace my Galaxy Light, since it's basically everything I felt needed improving on the Light (bigger, more RAM, more storage, etc). Now that I have one, it shouldn't take me much time to reacquaint myself with the specifics. And if the phone gets IMEI blocked, then I guess I've got a media player.

EDIT: Owner just (finally) called. This marks the 2nd time I'll have returned a lost Avant to its owner. A couple months ago I found a MetroPCS Avant on the side of the road, but at least he called 5 minutes after I picked it up.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It's been a full 48 hours now, and still no calls, no texts, and the SIM is still active.
> 
> I guess it's a good thing that I've been following this thread since its beginning. I've pondered getting one cheap to replace my Galaxy Light, since it's basically everything I felt needed improving on the Light (bigger, more RAM, more storage, etc). Now that I have one, it shouldn't take me much time to reacquaint myself with the specifics. And if the phone gets IMEI blocked, then I guess I've got a media player.
> 
> EDIT: Owner just (finally) called. This marks the 2nd time I'll have returned a lost Avant to its owner. A couple months ago I found a MetroPCS Avant on the side of the road, but at least he called 5 minutes after I picked it up.

Click to collapse



I would definitely look into getting one, its a phone worth paying for!

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




Top Nurse said:


> I see a rom for the Tmo, but not for the Metro PCS. Will the Tmo will on Metro PCS?

Click to collapse



Just in case you do not know this already, the majority of custom Roms being made for this phone will work on both variants of it. (Metro pos and Tmo, the Canadian variant won't work for some reason as we figured out on AF) Sometimes the devs will incorporate the APN and sometimes they won't so if they don't you'll have to add it and change it to the Metro APN.


----------



## vprasad1 (Apr 2, 2015)

*SanDisk Extreme 64GB UHS-I/U3 Micro SDXC 60MB/s SDSDQXN-064G-G46A*

Just an FYI on my experience with putting one of these SanDisk Extreme 64GB UHS-I/U3 Micro SDXC SDSDQXN-064G-G46A cards in the Galaxy Avant--
it's unstable in the Avant-- card periodically unmounts and sometimes automatically remounts and other times stays unmounted until a reboot.  Occassionally receive the message that the "card is damaged. try reformatting..." which goes away on reboot and the card gets mounted again fine (until the next surprise unmount)

For contrast, the same card unaltered is put in a Note 4 and works perfectly for days on end without any spontaneous unmounts or damaged messages.

Unaware of what the top capacity and speed performance SDXC card is for the Avant, but it's certainly not this one.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 2, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I would definitely look into getting one, its a phone worth paying for!

Click to collapse



There would have to be a significant reason for me to buy an Avant to replace my Light, like if I lost it or band 12 rolled out in Tucson. My Light is my home internet "mule", which the Avant would be as well. Fortunately, I'm not "stuck" with using the Light as my primary phone, since I also have a Nexus 4 and a OnePlus One.

One feature that the Avant has that the Light doesn't that I would really like though is the download booster. It'd be useful at work where my signal sucks, and although there's wifi, it's pretty slow. I wonder if this could be ported over...


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 2, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Just an FYI on my experience with putting one of these SanDisk Extreme 64GB UHS-I/U3 Micro SDXC SDSDQXN-064G-G46A cards in the Galaxy Avant--
> it's unstable in the Avant-- card periodically unmounts and sometimes automatically remounts and other times stays unmounted until a reboot.  Occassionally receive the message that the "card is damaged. try reformatting..." which goes away on reboot and the card gets mounted again fine (until the next surprise unmount)
> 
> For contrast, the same card unaltered is put in a Note 4 and works perfectly for days on end without any spontaneous unmounts or damaged messages.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got a 64GB card in mine too but I never have that problem. It could be because mine is a Samsung evo and not a sandisk, or because mine is formatted as fat32 instead of exfat (exfat is the default format for 64GB SD cards.)


----------



## Planterz (Apr 2, 2015)

I've got a Sandisk 64gb Class 10 in my Light, formatted ExFAT, and never have an problems with mount. But it's possible these phones use different controllers.


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 2, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Just an FYI on my experience with putting one of these SanDisk Extreme 64GB UHS-I/U3 Micro SDXC SDSDQXN-064G-G46A cards in the Galaxy Avant--
> it's unstable in the Avant-- card periodically unmounts and sometimes automatically remounts and other times stays unmounted until a reboot.  Occassionally receive the message that the "card is damaged. try reformatting..." which goes away on reboot and the card gets mounted again fine (until the next surprise unmount)
> 
> For contrast, the same card unaltered is put in a Note 4 and works perfectly for days on end without any spontaneous unmounts or damaged messages.
> ...

Click to collapse



Supposed to be 64 Gb, but if I recall correctly you have to partition the card. I would have a store put your card in their phone and see what ya get. My personal opinion is I never believe phone companies about how big a card will go in their phones. I always get a card 1/2 the size of whatever they stated.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 2, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Supposed to be 64 Gb, but if I recall correctly you have to partition the card. I would have a store put your card in their phone and see what ya get. My personal opinion is I never believe phone companies about how big a card will go in their phones. I always get a card 1/2 the size of whatever they stated.

Click to collapse



And I usually get a card twice the size they state. I've never seen an android device that couldn't handle a 64gb card. If it says its only compatible with cards up to 32gb that just means it can't read the default file system for cards that are 64gb and up. All you have to do is insert your empty 64gb card and format it. I'd try this with a 128gb card if they weren't so expensive.


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I can tell I have been out of the game for too long. :crying:

So I got the stock Metro PCS rom done. I think that a problem I was having with Splash ID Safe was from jacking around with too much stuff and jacked the rom somehow. Most of the Google apps don't like to be merged into the rom with TB for some odd reason. Am I wasting my time discussing it with TB?

I also noticed while playing around with that I was able to get the Device status to change from Custom to Official. Does anyone know why this is going on?


----------



## Exile1975 (Apr 2, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Well I can tell I have been out of the game for too long. :crying:
> 
> So I got the stock Metro PCS rom done. I think that a problem I was having with Splash ID Safe was from jacking around with too much stuff and jacked the rom somehow. Most of the Google apps don't like to be merged into the rom with TB for some odd reason. Am I wasting my time discussing it with TB?
> 
> I also noticed while playing around with that I was able to get the Device status to change from Custom to Official. Does anyone know why this is going on?

Click to collapse



I've noticed this with TB a well. What I've found is that Google updated apps that have updated libraries need to have the lib files moved into the system/lib directory and proper permissions set. This has worked for me with all but play store, and Google play services. Make a back up first, but I've currently done it myself and having no problems.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok now the Avant is acting weird with the network. I no longer get LTE. When I see LTE, it only last a few seconds and then goes back to 4G. Now it stays that way, even out in the open. I get full signal but no LTE. And to rule things out, I have LTE enabled in the network settings. And my data plan does say unlimited 4GLTE. So what gives??


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 2, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Ok now the Avant is acting weird with the network. I no longer get LTE. When I see LTE, it only last a few seconds and then goes back to 4G. Now it stays that way, even out in the open. I get full signal but no LTE. And to rule things out, I have LTE enabled in the network settings. And my data plan does say unlimited 4GLTE. So what gives??

Click to collapse



Maybe a restart would help it? Or if you have xposed installed download the module "LTE only mode for the S5" activate reboot and then change the network signal to LTE, be careful with this though as you can't make calls with LTE only network mode selected.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 2, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Maybe a restart would help it? Or if you have xposed installed download the module "LTE only mode for the S5" activate reboot and then change the network signal to LTE, be careful with this though as you can't make calls with LTE only network mode selected.

Click to collapse



Did a reboot, even removed the battery and sim card. Still not rooted yet. The weird part is before, rebooting usually forces to be LTE upon reboot. Now I see only 4G when the phone is booting up  I have yet to see LTE at all. Another thing I keep getting is network timeouts to the point I am connected to wifi at a coffee shop to post this lol. I rarely use public wifi. I am starting to wonder if metro is having issues with the network?.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 3, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Did a reboot, even removed the battery and sim card. Still not rooted yet. The weird part is before, rebooting usually forces to be LTE upon reboot. Now I see only 4G when the phone is booting up  I have yet to see LTE at all. Another thing I keep getting is network timeouts to the point I am connected to wifi at a coffee shop to post this lol. I rarely use public wifi. I am starting to wonder if metro is having issues with the network?.

Click to collapse



Its possible metro is doing work to their towers, they did that here a few weeks ago and I was getting little to no service, where as usually I get full bars LTE.


----------



## big_c (Apr 3, 2015)

is it me or is Metro blocking everything PlayStation including the app in my opinion this is messed up I should be able to use the app. feeling kinda angry about this one it's bad enough they're blocking me from tethering it but now I can't even use the app


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 4, 2015)

big_c said:


> is it me or is Metro blocking everything PlayStation including the app in my opinion this is messed up I should be able to use the app. feeling kinda angry about this one it's bad enough they're blocking me from tethering it but now I can't even use the app

Click to collapse



I don't know what all you are trying to tether but there is a zip to flash that disables the tether provision on your phone then install a program Fiddler on your PC and follow the  tutorial on it and boom you have tether to your PC. Using it now. if you're interested I'll  try to find the links. As far as Playstation I have no idea about that.


----------



## big_c (Apr 4, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> I don't know what all you are trying to tether but there is a zip to flash that disables the tether provision on your phone then install a program Fiddler on your PC and follow the  tutorial on it and boom you have tether to your PC. Using it now. if you're interested I'll  try to find the links. As far as Playstation I have no idea about that.

Click to collapse



I've already done that and for some reason it doesn't work on the ps4


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndLeaf (Apr 5, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Just an FYI on my experience with putting one of these SanDisk Extreme 64GB UHS-I/U3 Micro SDXC SDSDQXN-064G-G46A cards in the Galaxy Avant--
> it's unstable in the Avant-- card periodically unmounts and sometimes automatically remounts and other times stays unmounted until a reboot.  Occassionally receive the message that the "card is damaged. try reformatting..." which goes away on reboot and the card gets mounted again fine (until the next surprise unmount)
> 
> For contrast, the same card unaltered is put in a Note 4 and works perfectly for days on end without any spontaneous unmounts or damaged messages.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with SanDisk Extreme PLUS 32 GB Micro SDXC as well.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 5, 2015)

I've learned SanDisk is a hit and miss in some devices,  i went with a Sony 32gb class 10 and haven't had any issues,  of course it's no 64 though which I'm starting to consider

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I like the Samsung evo and pro series cards they seem to provide a little more bang for your buck


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 6, 2015)

vprasad1 said:


> Just an FYI on my experience with putting one of these SanDisk Extreme 64GB UHS-I/U3 Micro SDXC SDSDQXN-064G-G46A cards in the Galaxy Avant--
> it's unstable in the Avant-- card periodically unmounts and sometimes automatically remounts and other times stays unmounted until a reboot.  Occassionally receive the message that the "card is damaged. try reformatting..." which goes away on reboot and the card gets mounted again fine (until the next surprise unmount)
> 
> For contrast, the same card unaltered is put in a Note 4 and works perfectly for days on end without any spontaneous unmounts or damaged messages.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sandisk has no quality control these days. One day. The card stopped working. Their black Sandisk microsd are ok. But, too slow. I went with Samsung pro 64gb. Never looked back at Sandisk ever since. Plus, you get more for your buck.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't if any of or if anyone is working on a ROM for this phone but I got something going. I dropped my nexus 6 bad and fubared it up. Anyways I should have something ready soon


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 7, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I don't if any of or if anyone is working on a ROM for this phone but I got something going. I dropped my nexus 6 bad and fubared it up. Anyways I should have something ready soon

Click to collapse



There is an almost finished cm11 over on android forums, I would say if your debloating the stock ROM and tweaking it be careful because some of the features are needed by touchwiz. I know you know more than me about all this stuff, just trying to give a friendly heads up so all your work is not wasted on a half working ROM  

Link to cm11 thread on AF: http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/897931/


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 7, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> There is an almost finished cm11 over on android forums, I would say if your debloating the stock ROM and tweaking it be careful because some of the features are needed by touchwiz. I know you know more than me about all this stuff, just trying to give a friendly heads up so all your work is not wasted on a half working ROM
> 
> Link to cm11 thread on AF: http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/897931/

Click to collapse



Yeah this isn't my 1st rodeo. I normally have high and devices but I broke my Nexus 6 and had to get something cheap for the time being and saw that there isn't much dev going on so I figured I would hook something up. I know about touchwiz as I have had the s1 s2 s3 and the note 2 .


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 7, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah this isn't my 1st rodeo. I normally have high and devices but I broke my Nexus 6 and had to get something cheap for the time being and saw that there isn't much dev going on so I figured I would hook something up. I know about touchwiz as I have had the s1 s2 s3 and the note 2 .

Click to collapse



Oh hell man, cudos to you man! We appreciate anything you can throw our way


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 8, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah this isn't my 1st rodeo. I normally have high and devices but I broke my Nexus 6 and had to get something cheap for the time being and saw that there isn't much dev going on so I figured I would hook something up. I know about touchwiz as I have had the s1 s2 s3 and the note 2 .

Click to collapse



Right on man.  Likewise on high end devices.  I'm waiting on the s6 and a little savings,  don't really want to get into a contact.  Would be nice for just a basic rom debloated with tethering workaround and sd fix.  Xposed is causing me a lot of problems I don't know about anyone else.  Anyways thanks for even trying to drop anything.  Ya get spoiled with the high end phones and development.  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 8, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> Right on man.  Likewise on high end devices.  I'm waiting on the s6 and a little savings,  don't really want to get into a contact.  Would be nice for just a basic rom debloated with tethering workaround and sd fix.  Xposed is causing me a lot of problems I don't know about anyone else.  Anyways thanks for even trying to drop anything.  Ya get spoiled with the high end phones and development.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I feel like my phone runs a bit slower with xposed installed.. Idk about anyone else, I don't really have too many bugs or problems just it being generally slower.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 8, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I feel like my phone runs a bit slower with xposed installed.. Idk about anyone else, I don't really have too many bugs or problems just it being generally slower.

Click to collapse



I ran wanam,  flashlight and greenify and a lot of apps force closed and I kept getting download failed trying to download anything and titanium said couldn't back up insufficient,  but it would back up and instead of overwriting a back up like it should,  it kept making more and more causing a headache.  I cleared cache,  dalvik, everything that was recommended on research.  I finally just odined back to stock and Re rooted and haven't messed with anything since.  Only thing i can't get to work now is the stock weather widget, no biggie but I'm just used to it.  Has anyone worked a volume boost yet?  I tried a few from other galaxy phones just to see and they all just made the phone silent.  Viper doesn't really make the ring tone louder for alarms,  I sleep right through them,  plus headphones would be nice.  Sorry for the long post,  just stating my experience, not my first phone but I couldn't really find much for this phone

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 8, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> I ran wanam,  flashlight and greenify and a lot of apps force closed and I kept getting download failed trying to download anything and titanium said couldn't back up insufficient,  but it would back up and instead of overwriting a back up like it should,  it kept making more and more causing a headache.  I cleared cache,  dalvik, everything that was recommended on research.  I finally just odined back to stock and Re rooted and haven't messed with anything since.  Only thing i can't get to work now is the stock weather widget, no biggie but I'm just used to it.  Has anyone worked a volume boost yet?  I tried a few from other galaxy phones just to see and they all just made the phone silent.  Viper doesn't really make the ring tone louder for alarms,  I sleep right through them,  plus headphones would be nice.  Sorry for the long post,  just stating my experience, not my first phone but I couldn't really find much for this phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Honestly. I haven't really had any problems with force closing apps or the titanium backup bug, I'm running quite a bit of modules too.. As for the alarms, I would select one that is already loud like look up Buzzer alarm on Zedge and that's what I use.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 8, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> I ran wanam,  flashlight and greenify and a lot of apps force closed and I kept getting download failed trying to download anything and titanium said couldn't back up insufficient,  but it would back up and instead of overwriting a back up like it should,  it kept making more and more causing a headache.  I cleared cache,  dalvik, everything that was recommended on research.  I finally just odined back to stock and Re rooted and haven't messed with anything since.  Only thing i can't get to work now is the stock weather widget, no biggie but I'm just used to it.  Has anyone worked a volume boost yet?  I tried a few from other galaxy phones just to see and they all just made the phone silent.  Viper doesn't really make the ring tone louder for alarms,  I sleep right through them,  plus headphones would be nice.  Sorry for the long post,  just stating my experience, not my first phone but I couldn't really find much for this phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I got some stuff coming man about another day or two been while since I messed with touch wiz and wanna seems to of freezed my phone,but I got hella mods going on. Like long press or swipe down the status bar lock for power menu short press status bar clock for screen off enable call record enable block calls and messages. Idk if I'm gonna theme anything due to the long process.

Oh and hella fonts and more


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 8, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> There is an almost finished cm11 over on android forums, I would say if your debloating the stock ROM and tweaking it be careful because some of the features are needed by touchwiz. I know you know more than me about all this stuff, just trying to give a friendly heads up so all your work is not wasted on a half working ROM
> I've been watching the progress,  I need my camera though Even though I hate this one,  I do graphic design and its easy to just take a picture of a sketch on the fly and send it to the client for quick feedback
> Link to cm11 thread on AF: http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/897931/

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 8, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I got some stuff coming man about another day or two been while since I messed with touch wiz and wanna seems to of freezed my phone,but I got hella mods going on. Like long press or swipe down the status bar lock for power menu short press status bar clock for screen off enable call record enable block calls and messages. Idk if I'm gonna theme anything due to the long process.
> 
> Oh and hella fonts and more

Click to collapse



Do you think you could get lock screen widgets enabled? That would be amazing lol. I miss my lock screen widgets dearly


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 8, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I got some stuff coming man about another day or two been while since I messed with touch wiz and wanna seems to of freezed my phone,but I got hella mods going on. Like long press or swipe down the status bar lock for power menu short press status bar clock for screen off enable call record enable block calls and messages. Idk if I'm gonna theme anything due to the long process.
> 
> Oh and hella fonts and more

Click to collapse



Cool. Long press volume to skip I use a lot when it works with Google music.  Sounds like you know your way around,  wish I had the time,  I'm just a flash a holic, I just don't know how long I'll hold out for the S6. Think I'm going for the non Edge as the Edge will have less dev, but over on tmobile and att they got some great development and I miss my peeps lol

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 8, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> Cool. Long press volume to skip I use a lot when it works with Google music.  Sounds like you know your way around,  wish I had the time,  I'm just a flash a holic, I just don't know how long I'll hold out for the S6. Think I'm going for the non Edge as the Edge will have less dev, but over on tmobile and att they got some great development and I miss my peeps lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm adding that one too bro! 

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




codyedmonson said:


> Do you think you could get lock screen widgets enabled? That would be amazing lol. I miss my lock screen widgets dearly

Click to collapse



I'll see what I can do!!!


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 8, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'm adding that one too bro!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm getting pretty excited for this! Lol, I'm missing custom Roms for my phone


----------



## ThcAbq (Apr 9, 2015)

*cant find link? please help*

so wheres working link to this slim rom?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 9, 2015)

ThcAbq said:


> so wheres working link to this slim rom?

Click to collapse



The slim ROM has been removed and is no longer available.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## betacub (Apr 9, 2015)

The Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile is 404 not found any mirrors?


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 9, 2015)

betacub said:


> The Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile is 404 not found any mirrors?

Click to collapse



try this https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836   by j03lpr86 , but i will say i've never tried it so use at your own risk.. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## cragains (Apr 9, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> try this https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836   by j03lpr86 , but i will say i've never tried it so use at your own risk.. Let me know how it goes.

Click to collapse



Im going to flash the metro firmware, and the cwm recovery right now


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 9, 2015)

cragains said:


> Im going to flash the metro firmware, and the cwm recovery right now

Click to collapse



goodluck


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 9, 2015)

Flash this to deodex it will deleted all the odex files apk and jars no need to wipe anything. I'll upload the rom tonight 

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95916177934553033


----------



## cragains (Apr 9, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> goodluck

Click to collapse



Firmware flashed fine.. recovery not so much.... I'm gonna stick with twrp


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 9, 2015)

cragains said:


> Firmware flashed fine.. recovery not so much.... I'm gonna stick with twrp

Click to collapse



good to know


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Flash this to deodex it will deleted all the odex files apk and jars no need to wipe anything. I'll upload the rom tonight
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95916177934553033

Click to collapse



You must be deodex flash the file above. This isn't a full rom yet just a taste.  No need to wipe anything. You can only flash coming from deodex stock. Note exposed will not move or hide status bar clock due to the hidden power menu clock mod. 
Give it a try and tell me what you think more mods and full rom coming soon. 

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95916177934553066


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Flash this to deodex it will deleted all the odex files apk and jars no need to wipe anything. I'll upload the rom tonight
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95916177934553033

Click to collapse



Just a note to people on Metro PCS (Just saying metro because thats what I have, it could be the same for T-Mobile) If/When you flash this, It will reboot to a black screen, wait for a few seconds and the "Android is upgrading" screen will come up  Happy modding, since you finally can mod the apps lol


EDIT: Also on Metro pcs, When the phone starts back up, It will say "Unfortunately, Application manager app has forced closed" Locate an application to uninstall apps and uninstall it. Problem solved.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 9, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Just a note to people on Metro PCS (Just saying metro because thats what I have, it could be the same for T-Mobile) If/When you flash this, It will reboot to a black screen, wait for a few seconds and the "Android is upgrading" screen will come up  Happy modding, since you finally can mod the apps lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also on Metro pcs, When the phone starts back up, It will say "Unfortunately, Application manager app has forced closed" Locate an application to uninstall apps and uninstall it. Problem solved.

Click to collapse



Just send me the metro framework app and priv-apps and I'll hook up metro too


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can anymore help me root this thing. I have MetroPCS. I followed the institutions in the op but it says fail at the end every time. Root checker says that root was not properly installed and supersu says that the super user binaries are not properly installed. 
I haven't tried it again for about a week but if anyone has any idea what I'm doing wrong that would be great
TIA


----------



## cragains (Apr 9, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> Can anymore help me root this thing. I have MetroPCS. I followed the institutions in the op but it says fail at the end every time. Root checker says that root was not properly installed and supersu says that the super user binaries are not properly installed.
> I haven't tried it again for about a week but if anyone has any idea what I'm doing wrong that would be great
> TIA

Click to collapse



Driver issue maybe... or try a factory reset.. then root


----------



## Exile1975 (Apr 9, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> Can anymore help me root this thing. I have MetroPCS. I followed the institutions in the op but it says fail at the end every time. Root checker says that root was not properly installed and supersu says that the super user binaries are not properly installed.
> I haven't tried it again for about a week but if anyone has any idea what I'm doing wrong that would be great
> TIA

Click to collapse



Easiest thing for you to do to enable root is to first flash a custom recovery, then flash SuperSU through recovery.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Just send me the metro framework app and priv-apps and I'll hook up metro too

Click to collapse



Could anyone else send him these files? I've already flashed the zip and the backup I have doesn't have all the apk's in priv-app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 9, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> Can anymore help me root this thing. I have MetroPCS. I followed the institutions in the op but it says fail at the end every time. Root checker says that root was not properly installed and supersu says that the super user binaries are not properly installed.
> I haven't tried it again for about a week but if anyone has any idea what I'm doing wrong that would be great
> TIA

Click to collapse



Sup bro it is dfuse06 from the Evo days


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 9, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Could anyone else send him these files? I've already flashed the zip and the backup I have doesn't have all the apk's in priv-app

Click to collapse



About to restore to stock then get the files to you, The rom that you are building D-Fuse will it work on metro phones?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 9, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> About to restore to stock then get the files to you, The rom that you are building D-Fuse will it work on metro phones?

Click to collapse



I'll try to make it compatible probably use you as a tester if that's OK


----------



## cragains (Apr 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'll try to make it compatible probably use you as a tester if that's OK

Click to collapse



I will test also... if that's cool. Mine is metro as well. Been running rooted tmo firmware on it fine. Flashed back to metro today just to see if there is a difference. ..


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 9, 2015)

Metro deodex as already done post 2 

http://androidforums.com/threads/t-mobile-stock-4-4-2-deodex.913447/


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'll try to make it compatible probably use you as a tester if that's OK

Click to collapse



I'll test and I'm sure there's plenty of people around to test for metro on here lol


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 9, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I'll test and I'm sure there's plenty of people around to test for metro on here lol

Click to collapse



Did you try the mod test zip I posted?


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Did you try the mod test zip I posted?

Click to collapse



Which test zip? I didnt see any, other than the Deodex zip
EDIT: I derped pretty hard lol, just saw the post xD
EDIT V2: Flashed the tweak and everything is all good, wouldn't mind having an option to make the clock center


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 10, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> About to restore to stock then get the files to you, The rom that you are building D-Fuse will it work on metro phones?

Click to collapse











D-FUSE said:


> I'll try to make it compatible probably use you as a tester if that's OK

Click to collapse



I made a flashable stock ROM a while back from the T-Mobile stock ROM and kernel and everything worked fine. My avant is metro too. It worked the same whether I flashed it over the T-Mobile or MetroPCS firmware. I didn't even have to change the APN.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

I never uploaded it cause I'm not able to code or theme apps. All I could really do is replace some apps like email, calendar, calculator, and a few others and change the icons for the rest of the apps along with the boot animations and  most of the tones and ui sounds


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 10, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I made a flashable stock ROM a while back from the T-Mobile stock ROM and kernel and everything worked fine. My avant is metro too. It worked the same whether I flashed it over the T-Mobile or MetroPCS firmware. I didn't even have to change the APN.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> I never uploaded it cause I'm not able to code or theme apps. All I could really do is replace some apps like email, calendar, calculator, and a few others and change the icons for the rest of the apps along with the boot animations and  most of the tones and ui sounds

Click to collapse



A complete stock flashable zip would be nice for metro and T-Mobile variants, so if we do ever mess something up and want to go back to complete stock, we could do it easily without having to boot to download mode and all that nonsense lol. You should upload both variants or at least give a tutorial on how to do it for ourselves  would be greatly appreciated my friend!


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 10, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> A complete stock flashable zip would be nice for metro and T-Mobile variants, so if we do ever mess something up and want to go back to complete stock, we could do it easily without having to boot to download mode and all that nonsense lol. You should upload both variants or at least give a tutorial on how to do it for ourselves  would be greatly appreciated my friend!

Click to collapse



WiFi wouldn't work on the one I made for metro. Not sure why.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone know how to add apps to the list of apps on the ultra power saving mode? I've tried an app that works in the S5 but sadly it didn't work on the avant. Any ideas?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm having an issue with the android.policy.jar but hopefully I can get it to work


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm on metro as well and willing to test. Though I may switch to cricket just to get the s6

Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aarongotgame (Apr 10, 2015)

Love this phone, rooted it. Have a total of 24 GB including the 16gb. Have no problem with the phone whatsoever. Coming from the lovely lg optimus l9 p769

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------

For those of you having trouble with root.. I literally rooted this phone from one YouTube video..


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 10, 2015)

Good to see another lg p769 user,  lol that phone was heck to root much less ever get the bootloader unlocked

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay I can't remember where it is I can turn off the home button from waking the phone. I've got xposed and a bunch of modules anybody remember?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 10, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Okay I can't remember where it is I can turn off the home button from waking the phone. I've got xposed and a bunch of modules anybody remember?

Click to collapse



You need either wanam xposed or xposed additions


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 10, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> You need either wanam xposed or xposed additions

Click to collapse



ok but where is the setting I've been looking but can't seem to find it. It's my A.D.H.D. ha ha

Never mind I finally found it thanks


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 10, 2015)

Good news everyone. I've donated my avant to help further development for this phone so we'll have another developer on board pretty soon. I'm not sure exactly what ROM/ROMs  he'll be working on since I left the choice up to him but there's more aosp goodies soon to come.


----------



## cragains (Apr 10, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Good news everyone. I've donated my avant to help further development for this phone so we'll have another developer on board pretty soon. I'm not sure exactly what ROM/ROMs  he'll be working on since I left the choice up to him but there's more aosp goodies soon to come.

Click to collapse



Awesome chief. I'm sure all us flashaholics will appreciate it.


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 11, 2015)

cragains said:


> Driver issue maybe... or try a factory reset.. then root

Click to collapse



I was thinking to try that thanks. The reset.







D-FUSE said:


> Sup bro it is dfuse06 from the Evo days

Click to collapse



Yeah I remember. What's up? You have this phone now.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 11, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Good news everyone. I've donated my avant to help further development for this phone so we'll have another developer on board pretty soon. I'm not sure exactly what ROM/ROMs  he'll be working on since I left the choice up to him but there's more aosp goodies soon to come.

Click to collapse



Would you mind revealing the secret identity of this Dev?


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 11, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Would you mind revealing the secret identity of this Dev?

Click to collapse



Afyon or Afyonlte


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 11, 2015)

Adding my own rom updater


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 12, 2015)

Removed the stock check for updates. The music control mod I can't get to work guys sorry. I did everything correct that the tutorial says but and everything compiles but for some reason the android.policy.jar soft bricks when it is modded. Ugh!


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratis1978 (Apr 12, 2015)

cragains said:


> I will test also... if that's cool. Mine is metro as well. Been running rooted tmo firmware on it fine. Flashed back to metro today just to see if there is a difference. ..

Click to collapse



I'll also test for Metro


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 15, 2015)

This thread went ghost

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 15, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> This thread went ghost
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



All of the forums went ghost, XDA and android forums. No Dev love for this device since the last thing posted here.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 15, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> All of the forums went ghost, XDA and android forums. No Dev love for this device since the last thing posted here.

Click to collapse



Right.  Probably jumping ship like i am to grab the S6, I'm just going to get it Friday,  this is my second budget phone phone after going through the galaxy 1 through 4 and note 2 and 3. And i just want a better phone,  camera,  and development

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 15, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> Right.  Probably jumping ship like i am to grab the S6, I'm just going to get it Friday,  this is my second budget phone phone after going through the galaxy 1 through 4 and note 2 and 3. And i just want a better phone,  camera,  and development
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its sad, this phone has a lot of potential.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well we should be getting more development soon. Imo the Dev that I sent my first avant to will be the most experienced person this phone has seen so far when it comes to building custom ROMs and kernels.
If he can take a device that only has source for 4.1.2 and build a 4.4.4 ROM for it that's almost completely stable then I'm confident he can do even better with a phone that already gas kitkat. The only reason I haven't mentioned him by name is so he can have enough time to get something working without being rushed.

I won't be jumping ship any time soon. B)


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 15, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> Right.  Probably jumping ship like i am to grab the S6, I'm just going to get it Friday,  this is my second budget phone phone after going through the galaxy 1 through 4 and note 2 and 3. And i just want a better phone,  camera,  and development
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse






codyedmonson said:


> Its sad, this phone has a lot of potential.

Click to collapse




I wouldn't give up on it just yet the devs that are working on this need time, they got lives to, even the Stock ROM dev, all thats wrong with that is hardware acceleration which any Dev can ultimately figure out it just takes time, I for one continue to mess with it, I'm far from being a Dev but hopefully I'll learn from it


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ChaosBitch (Apr 15, 2015)

*I need assistance*

Is there any flashable twrp recovery? coz my dumb as forgot to flash it thru Odin and I only did the roof part of it. And now I don't have access to pc. And the twrp app doesn't show my device and I only found the .tar one. I need a .zip file


----------



## cragains (Apr 15, 2015)

ChaosBitch said:


> Is there any flashable twrp recovery? coz my dumb as forgot to flash it thru Odin and I only did the roof part of it. And now I don't have access to pc. And the twrp app doesn't show my device and I only found the .tar one. I need a .zip file

Click to collapse



Have you tried mobile Odin to flash recovery?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 15, 2015)

ChaosBitch said:


> Is there any flashable twrp recovery? coz my dumb as forgot to flash it thru Odin and I only did the roof part of it. And now I don't have access to pc. And the twrp app doesn't show my device and I only found the .tar one. I need a .zip file

Click to collapse




Just download TWRP to your phone and extract the recovery.img from the zip, then install Flashify For Root Users and use it to install TWRP. If you need a file manager app to extract the zip try Explorer By Speed Software. By the way this same method works for the tar file too as you can extract it just like a zip.




cragains said:


> Have you tried mobile Odin to flash recovery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The avant isn't on the supported list for mobile Odin.


----------



## Exile1975 (Apr 15, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Just download TWRP to your phone and extract the recovery.img from the zip, then install Flashify For Root Users and use it to install TWRP. If you need a file manager app to extract the zip try Explorer By Speed Software. By the way this same method works for the tar file too as you can extract it just like a zip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure about mobile Odin, but chainfire is beta testing a new project called flashfire that is it's replacement and seems to work. A little scary still because of blank screen bugs, so you can't tell what it's doing while flashing and just have to sit and wait for it to finish, but it's working. Search xda for instructions to sign up for beta testing if your interested.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 15, 2015)

I finally installed twrp and rooted. Better late than never i suppose lol. Though it did leave me with couple of questions. 1. In the backup tab in twrp. I don't see EFS to check to backup anymore. Is it because this phone has a different setup than the previous Samsung phones i had? And 2. MTP does not seem to work even though its enabled. PC is stuck on "installing driver" and does nothing. (if there is no fix its no big deal, but would be nice lol). And lastly. I heard that twrp 2.8.3.0 is not stable and has some issues when backing up and restoring. I was going to flash that version, but after reading the issues it is having. I did not bother. Has that been fixed?

Thanks.


----------



## DMedina559 (Apr 15, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> I finally installed twrp and rooted. Better late than never i suppose lol. Though it did leave me with couple of questions. 1. In the backup tab in twrp. I don't see EFS to check to backup anymore. Is it because this phone has a different setup than the previous Samsung phones i had? And 2. MTP does not seem to work even though its enabled. PC is stuck on "installing driver" and does nothing. (if there is no fix its no big deal, but would be nice lol). And lastly. I heard that twrp 2.8.3.0 is not stable and has some issues when backing up and restoring. I was going to flash that version, but after reading the issues it is having. I did not bother. Has that been fixed?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



2.8.3.0 doesnt have any problems that I've noticed. Only bug I've seen was when flashing SuperSU.zip when it was flashing the screen went all black. But no other problems when backing up. Haven't tried restoring yet.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 15, 2015)

DMedina559 said:


> 2.8.3.0 doesnt have any problems that I've noticed. Only bug I've seen was when flashing SuperSU.zip when it was flashing the screen went all black. But no other problems when backing up. Haven't tried restoring yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think the problem is when restoring.. Lol. Is there a flashable zips for both versions?


----------



## DMedina559 (Apr 15, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> I think the problem is when restoring.. Lol.

Click to collapse



Lol ok, I'll try that later when I can.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

So when doing a full wipe I've had the black screen bug twice. Restoring right now, black screen bug just happened.
Black screen issue seems to only happen when doing anything with the /data partition

Sent from my SGH-T399N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 15, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Well we should be getting more development soon. Imo the Dev that I sent my first avant to will be the most experienced person this phone has seen so far when it comes to building custom ROMs and kernels.
> If he can take a device that only has source for 4.1.2 and build a 4.4.4 ROM for it that's almost completely stable then I'm confident he can do even better with a phone that already gas kitkat. The only reason I haven't mentioned him by name is so he can have enough time to get something working without being rushed.
> 
> I won't be jumping ship any time soon. B)

Click to collapse



Any chance you could tell us what Dev it is?


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 15, 2015)

DMedina559 said:


> Lol ok, I'll try that later when I can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds to me twrp was not properly ported. I wonder if installing cwm instead would be better for our device. I know a recovery is meant to be very basic, but why not have all these nice features. Why not, its 2015 lol.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 15, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Sounds to me twrp was not properly ported. I wonder if installing cwm instead would be better for our device. I know a recovery is meant to be very basic, but why not have all these nice features. Why not, its 2015 lol.

Click to collapse



Shabbypenguin doesn't have a Samsung avant to test on so you can't expect it to be 100% perfect. TWRP 2.8.1.0 still has some nice features that cwm doesn't have. Also I couldn't notice any difference between the features of 2.8.1.0 and 2.8.3.0

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

Also, 2.8.1.0 has no issues other than taking a minute to boot up. Once it boots up it works perfectly.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 15, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Sounds to me twrp was not properly ported. I wonder if installing cwm instead would be better for our device. I know a recovery is meant to be very basic, but why not have all these nice features. Why not, its 2015 lol.

Click to collapse



I think the problem there is we won't have selinux, I could be wrong but that's why other devices want people to use twrp instead

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 16, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Removed the stock check for updates. The music control mod I can't get to work guys sorry. I did everything correct that the tutorial says but and everything compiles but for some reason the android.policy.jar soft bricks when it is modded. Ugh!

Click to collapse



How are things coming along?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 16, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> How are things coming along?

Click to collapse



Been busy all week but I'll be getting back on it this weekend


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 16, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Been busy all week but I'll be getting back on it this weekend

Click to collapse



Good to know! Keep us updated and if you need us to test we're here!


----------



## ChaosBitch (Apr 16, 2015)

*Apppssss???????*

Just have a question . I have the Tmobile Samsung Galaxy avant and I just see the all the apps since I recently root my phone and I have a total of 295 including user downloaded apps. Anyone have a list of safe apps to remove? I want my battery to last longer.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 16, 2015)

ChaosBitch said:


> Just have a question . I have the Tmobile Samsung Galaxy avant and I just see the all the apps since I recently root my phone and I have a total of 295 including user downloaded apps. Anyone have a list of safe apps to remove? I want my battery to last longer.

Click to collapse



Don't remove. Just freeze. You can uninstall the system manager apps though, the ones T-Mobile uses to track data on your phone. Also if you have xposed installed you can use greenify (pro) and amplify (pro) to limit running apps and wakelocks on your phone. Most of the ones amplify says is safe to hibernate usually are but if you see one with RIL of CDMA don't hibernate them.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 16, 2015)

You can in remove abunch of that Samsung crap too like s voice and and touch wiz launcher


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 16, 2015)

Just remember that if you don't know what it does you shouldn't delete it.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 17, 2015)

Thats y always make a nandroid backup before doing anything. Should things go south u can always restore. Like i want to remove all of knox.


----------



## ChaosBitch (Apr 17, 2015)

*Bloatware list?*

OK now I have a total of 302 app now including my downloaded ones. The battery doesnt last that long . I have greenify some of the apps but I don't know what is safe and what isn't to disable. Does anyone got  list of safe to remove bloatware?


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm about to try rooting this again but have a quick question.
Does the TWRP recovery work for the MetroPCS version?
TIA


----------



## xanlexian (Apr 17, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> I'm about to try rooting this again but have a quick question.
> Does the TWRP recovery work for the MetroPCS version?
> TIA

Click to collapse




Yes. I can confirm TWRP v2.8.1.0 is working on my rooted MetroPCS Avant.


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 17, 2015)

xanlexian said:


> Yes. I can confirm TWRP v2.8.1.0 is working on my rooted MetroPCS Avant.

Click to collapse



Thanks I had already flashed it and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 17, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> Thanks I had already flashed it and it seems to be working fine.

Click to collapse



All you need to do to root it is flash SuperSU through twrp and your phone is now rooted! Good luck and if you have problems, let us know.


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 17, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> All you need to do to root it is flash SuperSU through twrp and your phone is now rooted! Good luck and if you have problems, let us know.

Click to collapse



Yeah thats what I did thanks.

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




D-FUSE said:


> Adding my own rom updater

Click to collapse



Hey I would like to test your ROM out if your looking for testers.


Also has anyone got Xposed Additions to work on this?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 18, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> I'm about to try rooting this again but have a quick question.
> Does the TWRP recovery work for the MetroPCS version?
> TIA

Click to collapse



I'm working on an app for this should be done by tonight


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 18, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> Yeah thats what I did thanks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah xposed additions works fine. I use it with haptic switch to enable haptic feedback for the recent apps & back buttons.

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




D-FUSE said:


> I'm working on an app for this should be done by tonight

Click to collapse



This will make it possible to root without a PC?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 18, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yeah xposed additions works fine. I use it with haptic switch to enable haptic feedback for the recent apps & back buttons.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you will should be able to root unroot install recovery and/or stock recovery


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 18, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yes you will should be able to root unroot install recovery and/or stock recovery

Click to collapse



I'm sure that will make a lot of people happy who don't have a PC or are intimidated by Odin.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 18, 2015)

Now that my phone is rooted. I can't seem to find a way to backup efs partition since twrp does not have the option. Not having a backup is asking for problems should efs gets messed up when flashing custom roms. I read very bad stories that can go wrong if you lose the contents inside of this folder. I am not planning to find out either lol.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 18, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Now that my phone is rooted. I can't seem to find a way to backup efs partition since twrp does not have the option. Not having a backup is asking for problems should efs gets messed up when flashing custom roms. I read very bad stories that can go wrong if you lose the contents inside of this folder. I am not planning to find out either lol.

Click to collapse



I mean 8 years I've been playing around with android I have never had this problem but anything is possible


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 18, 2015)

Yo I need a merto users and a t mobile user to hit me up asap someone that know what they are doing in case something goes wrong I need a tester 2 guys from each carrier and will will probably start a hangout to chat

Hangout is [email protected]


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 18, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I mean 8 years I've been playing around with android I have never had this problem but anything is possible

Click to collapse



I did in the s3 days,  was a pain in the ass and had to restore it using some pc app, i forget the process but it sucked. Had to inject the IMEI number

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 18, 2015)

tylerholbrook said:


> I did in the s3 days,  was a pain in the ass and had to restore it using some pc app, i forget the process but it sucked. Had to inject the IMEI number
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I can add backing the up to this app I'm building BTW I still need the tester they only thing working right now is flashing teamwin and stock recovery


----------



## DMedina559 (Apr 18, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Now that my phone is rooted. I can't seem to find a way to backup efs partition since twrp does not have the option. Not having a backup is asking for problems should efs gets messed up when flashing custom roms. I read very bad stories that can go wrong if you lose the contents inside of this folder. I am not planning to find out either lol.

Click to collapse











tylerholbrook said:


> I did in the s3 days,  was a pain in the ass and had to restore it using some pc app, i forget the process but it sucked. Had to inject the IMEI number
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Why not dd it? In terminal with root permissions do "dd if=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/efs of=/sdcard/efs.img"

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 18, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Well I can add backing the up to this app I'm building BTW I still need the tester they only thing working right now is flashing teamwin and stock recovery

Click to collapse



I can test metro,  I'm not on hangouts though.  Google plus?  [email protected]. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 18, 2015)

DMedina559 said:


> Why not dd it? In terminal with root permissions do "dd if=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/efs of=/sdcard/efs.img"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can this command be used to create a system.img?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 18, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Can this command be used to create a system.img?

Click to collapse



It pulls the IMG this how I'm making this app and I'll make it to pull that partition for backup for people to

If you do of and not if of pushes

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




Masterchief87 said:


> Can this command be used to create a system.img?

Click to collapse



Hit me on hangouts got something for you to try


----------



## DMedina559 (Apr 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Can this command be used to create a system.img?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm pretty sure, would take awhile tho as the system partition is huge.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah like 1.4Gb uncompressed


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yeah like 1.4Gb uncompressed

Click to collapse



You know you can always unzip the tar file it as all the system partitions in it that's how I got the stock recovery image


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You know you can always unzip the tar file it as all the system partitions in it that's how I got the stock recovery image

Click to collapse



Yeah I was just curious. I've used the system.img files from both firmwares to make flashable stock ROMs.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




D-FUSE said:


> You know you can always unzip the tar file it as all the system partitions in it that's how I got the stock recovery image

Click to collapse



For some reason when I add root to the stock ROMs I made it breaks WiFi. Do you know why this is?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yeah I was just curious. I've used the system.img files from both firmwares to make flashable stock ROMs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was it t mobile or metro?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Was it t mobile or metro?

Click to collapse



Both

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

Actually I know for sure that it happened with the one for T-Mobile and I think it did with the metro one too.


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'm working on an app for this should be done by tonight

Click to collapse



Do you have a stock deodex ROM I can text? I would like to do some MODing my self but I'm without a PC/laptop ATM. I can make themes from my phone though so please if you have a deodex ROM can you please PM me link?
TIA


PS: We really need our own sub forum.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 19, 2015)

For test purposes only

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B62c5GHvW-zaeGs5d1pkaUdHa0E/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 19, 2015)

I hope to see another update on twrp for this phone that has the efs backup option like it did on my older phone. Gave me the peace of mind to try other roms. Until i see this option, going to be very careful. Root explore now mounts efs folder after giving it root access and am able to see files and folders in the efs folder. Not good. I must make a backup.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 19, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> I hope to see another update on twrp for this phone that has the efs backup option like it did on my older phone. Gave me the peace of mind to try other roms. Until i see this option, going to be very careful. Root explore now mounts efs folder after giving it root access and am able to see files and folders in the efs folder. Not good. I must make a backup.

Click to collapse



You see that app above tomorrow it will have that back up efs lol


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 19, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> Do you have a stock deodex ROM I can text? I would like to do some MODing my self but I'm without a PC/laptop ATM. I can make themes from my phone though so please if you have a deodex ROM can you please PM me link?
> TIA
> 
> 
> PS: We really need our own sub forum.

Click to collapse



We have deodex zips for T-Mobile and metro on android forums. Here's a link. http://androidforums.com/index.php?posts/6937965
Its completely up to you but you might wanna make a profile on android forums since we have our own sub forum there.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 19, 2015)

What does it mean when Roms are "deodex". What's the difference?


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 19, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> What does it mean when Roms are "deodex". What's the difference?

Click to collapse



try looking at this http://androidforums.com/threads/t-mobile-stock-4-4-2-deodex.913447/#post-6947128 we had a good discussion on it.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 19, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> try looking at this http://androidforums.com/threads/t-mobile-stock-4-4-2-deodex.913447/#post-6947128 we had a good discussion on it.

Click to collapse



As I my self believe odex runs smoother deodex makes it easier to build ROMs theme etc so say you can't really tell the diff. The odex files have the classes.dex in them which is the java files when you deodex this puts the classes.dex into the apk. Boot times is faster with odex but all in all if you want customization  themes deodex


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 19, 2015)

As promise this should launch today I'm holding off on the root and unroot but if you want to unroot fully you can flash the stock recovery and use super user app to unroot


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow does this thread stay busy. 

Just curious about one thing: Is anybody using the Avant on AT&T/Cricket?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 19, 2015)

RodimusConvoy said:


> Wow does this thread stay busy.
> 
> Just curious about one thing: Is anybody using the Avant on AT&T/Cricket?

Click to collapse



I haven't heard anyone mention them


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Apr 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention them

Click to collapse



Me either just making sure I didn't miss it since, well, the thread seems to stay busy.

Its only missing one band that would allow it to have LTE, but it has all the other bands as my current phone (the Sonata 4G) which can pick up 4G just fine, so it would make a great replacement. Ah well guess I'll be one of the first to find out. Walmart (depending on which one you go to) has them in abundance, and I think the ones by "Walmart Family Mobile" don't have any T-Mobile branding on it. I _think_.


----------



## MadZiontist (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks a ton to the OP for this! Also a big thanks to everybody who is contributing development to this phone.  This phone packs a ton of bang for your buck, and I hope to see it receive a dedicated forum on XDA.  

After checking out the phones from my carrier (MPCS), this one appeared to be the best one by far in the price range I could afford at the time. Everything sounded good on paper, except the knocks it was getting for its "washed out looking screen". That was a huge turn off for me, so I had decided to go with the ZTE ZMAX.  Big mistake. That thing had a battery that couldn't be removed, a special tool required to open the SD and sim card slots (I mean the security of that is nice and all, but I just wasn't diggin' that).  The phone was on KitKat 4.4.2, but somehow had the Jellybean "Settings" icon? This phone did not appear anywhere close to being able to compete with any line of Galaxy. The only thing I really liked about it, was the phablet screen size (I dug it). However, having that large screen just did not make up for the phone's shortcomings. Not only that, but from my digging, I discovered that it couldn't be rooted! DONE with the ZTE. I decided to research the Avant further, and discovered this thread: SOLD! 

The next day I went back to the carrier and checked the Avant out, and the Avant's screen looked perfectly fine to me. I must admit that after I got it home and messed about with it further, at times, some things did look a bit washed out, but it wasn't really that bad at all, nor a huge deal to me. Especially after I downloaded Display Calibration Pro, and ran it on the phone. The screen quality did look better. For the price I think I have to give this phone a 4.5 star rating. 

I am still looking around for another screen calibration app (though if I can't find one, no biggie smalls), but I'm not sure if one exists that is like what I want. If anybody has one to recommend, please let me know. I basically want an app that allows you to adjust the types of basic display settings that an TV does. These really seems like options that should be built into any device with a display): picture mode (vivid, cinema, custom, etc.) brightness, contrast, color, tint, sharpness, color temp, saturation, gamma, etc.. at least, if not also advanced options! While I really badly do want such an app, Display Calibration Pro seemed like the best of what I found on Google Play, is a pretty neat app, and I'm content with my Avant's picture quality.  :good:


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 20, 2015)

Ziontist said:


> Thanks a ton to the OP for this! Also a big thanks to everybody who is contributing development to this phone.  This phone packs a ton of bang for your buck, and I hope to see it receive a dedicated forum on XDA.
> 
> After checking out the phones from my carrier (MPCS), this one appeared to be the best one by far in the price range I could afford at the time. Everything sounded good on paper, except the knocks it was getting for its "washed out looking screen". That was a huge turn off for me, so I had decided to go with the ZTE ZMAX.  Big mistake. That thing had a battery that couldn't be removed, a special tool required to open the SD and sim card slots (I mean the security of that is nice and all, but I just wasn't diggin' that).  The phone was on KitKat 4.4.2, but somehow had the Jellybean "Settings" icon? This phone did not appear anywhere close to being able to compete with any line of Galaxy. The only thing I really liked about it, was the phablet screen size (I dug it). However, having that large screen just did not make up for the phone's shortcomings. Not only that, but from my digging, I discovered that it couldn't be rooted! DONE with the ZTE. I decided to research the avant further, and discovered this thread: SOLD!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is a good phone, screen size is perfect. The irony was before i got the Avant. Was close to getting a ZTE brand phone because it looked nice but at the same time, i was like, i don't know lol. So i went with the Avant instead. Its a good thing i came to my senses lol. There are Android phones out there that gets no love. Especially Verizon phones. These phones are soo locked down that you minus will just get a Blackberry if you want top-notch security lol. I consider these phones the blacksheep to Android as i thought that Android is all about openess.


----------



## MadZiontist (Apr 20, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> It is a good phone, screen size is perfect. The irony was before i got the Avant. Was close to getting a ZTE brand phone because it looked nice but at the same time, i was like, i don't know lol. So i went with the Avant instead. Its a good thing i came to my senses lol. There are Android phones out there that gets no love. Especially Verizon phones. These phones are soo locked down that you minus will just get a Blackberry if you want top-notch security lol. I consider these phones the blacksheep to Android as i thought that Android is all about openess.

Click to collapse



Yeah we're talkin about a $100 Sammy Glxy with 16GB internal, a 1.2GHz quad core, with a 4.5" respectable HD-looking display, and (IIRC) 1.5 GB of RAM?! There's no doubt in my mind at this point, that it's the best phone around its price-point. One thing I realized afterwards, as far as why the salesman at the store was so quick to push the ZTE on me: profit margin. It isn't just manufactured in China, but ZTE is a Chinese company. All it had on the Sammy was it's big screen. I have an Nvidia Shield Portable, with a decent enough sized screen as my go-to portable Android device. When I want/need a bigger screen, well that's what the 50" Panasonic Plasma is hanging on my bedroom wall for. I told the salesman (to quote 1990 high-top fade Kid Rock) "it's not the size of the wand, it's the magic in it".  

Anyways, as far as Google's open mobile (well home now too) OS platform goes, it kinda feels like a "bait and switch". I've actually had a Google Phone support rep mention the high number of root apps associated with my acct. to me. Most of the manufacturers and service providers tend to often give off the same vibe about it.  I wouldn't be surprised if within 5 years, Google completely ruins Android.  I sure hope not though. For now I'm not gonna worry about it. I'm gonna just enjoy this ride as long as it lasts. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 20, 2015)

The only complaint i have with the Avant is that, i wish it was optimized like the galaxy light. The antenna for LTE on the light was very sensitive. Hardly would you see 4G. You had to be in a very bad spot to lose LTE like inside a store. And even then, LTE is still showing despite having a weak signal. I guess its a hit or miss with each Samsung model. Can't have it all i suppose lol.


----------



## MadZiontist (Apr 21, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Can't have it all i suppose lol.

Click to collapse



TRUE DAT lol. I guess the good news is that (I think) something like the LTE issue could probably be improved with the right firmware update. The sorta washed out display display has been my biggest qualm with it. I really notice it when I hold it next to my Shield's screen. It's been a pretty minor thing to me though, and doesn't bug me much. If the right calibration software is run on it, it can be improved a good deal.  But, now that you mention it though, I guess I have noticed that the LTE is a bit wonky on it. Guess if enough of us contact our carrier, Sam might attempt to do something about it. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 21, 2015)

I wonder if the Avant was rushed out the door to replace the GL. What got me sold was the larger internal storage and screen. But the washed out display and especially no HD out of the box is my biggest qualm that i have with it. Seems like the GL was too good for a budget phone lol. Sammy sure did pay attention to details on that phone and got sloppy with the Avant. That's my only guess i could think of.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 21, 2015)

Avant Exploded ​
EFS backup got pulled for now sorry there was issues but this is live now and at least it could be a little bit helpful for new users or someone who don't know what recovery to use 

Play Store Link
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dfuse.avantexploded​


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 21, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yeah xposed additions works fine. I use it with haptic switch to enable haptic feedback for the recent apps & back buttons.
> 
> What version are you using? I've tried 3.5.5  3.5.6 and now3.5.7 and I can't get haptic or the volume skip tracks to work.
> TIA
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Planterz (Apr 21, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> The only complaint i have with the Avant is that, i wish it was optimized like the galaxy light. The antenna for LTE on the light was very sensitive. Hardly would you see 4G. You had to be in a very bad spot to lose LTE like inside a store. And even then, LTE is still showing despite having a weak signal. I guess its a hit or miss with each Samsung model. Can't have it all i suppose lol.

Click to collapse



I don't mean to be contrary, but in the couple days I had that Avant that my co-worker found, I did some side-by-side Speedtests with the Avant and my Galaxy Light, and found them to be pretty much equal.

Then again, I do have a pretty good signal. I should have done tests at work where the signal sucks.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I don't mean to be contrary, but in the couple days I had that Avant that my co-worker found, I did some side-by-side Speedtests with the Avant and my Galaxy Light, and found them to be pretty much equal.
> 
> Then again, I do have a pretty good signal. I should have done tests at work where the signal sucks.

Click to collapse



When you have good signal, its fine. I just think that the antenna could of been better. I mean it's not that bad but enough to notice. When i am outside, its full LTE signal. I know its a minor thing, i just happen to notice the way the signal behaves or could say kind of wonky when conparing to Galaxy Light. Like the light  has LTE as its first priority before it switches to 4G where as the Avant, barely drops and 4G it goes lol. Maybe the light has a much lower minimum threshold than the Avant. Like i said, its a hit or miss with each model lol.


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Apr 22, 2015)

*ANK3 issues*

Man, I've been running ANG6 on T-Mobile rooted for awhile with almost no problems. Recently I've been trying to get updated to ANK3 but no matter what I do my wifi is breaking. 
Also and unfortunately, Odin is not an option for me at the moment. Any clues dudes?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 22, 2015)

Infinite.Finite said:


> Man, I've been running ANG6 on T-Mobile rooted for awhile with almost no problems. Recently I've been trying to get updated to ANK3 but no matter what I do my wifi is breaking.
> Also and unfortunately, Odin is not an option for me at the moment. Any clues dudes?

Click to collapse



So how are you installing the update I need to know what you're doing so I can help you


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Apr 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> So how are you installing the update I need to know what you're doing so I can help you

Click to collapse



I've been attempting to flash stock roms. I've tried it with Chiefs' from androidforums, one I downloaded from who knows where a while ago, and another ANG6 stock I had from right around when I rooted. 
Running TWRP, I've tried simple factory reset beforehand as well as straight wiping everything but my SD.
Of course, it always comes back with a NAND restore.


----------



## DMedina559 (Apr 22, 2015)

Infinite.Finite said:


> Man, I've been running ANG6 on T-Mobile rooted for awhile with almost no problems. Recently I've been trying to get updated to ANK3 but no matter what I do my wifi is breaking.
> Also and unfortunately, Odin is not an option for me at the moment. Any clues dudes?

Click to collapse



I think you would have to use Odin if your rooted and trying to update from a stock Rom, Samsung has a system app that detect root (the device status thing you see in setting that says official or modified) wont allow an up date to download/install.. I think

Sent from my SGH-T399N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Apr 22, 2015)

DMedina559 said:


> I think you would have to use Odin if your rooted and trying to update from a stock Rom, Samsung has a system app that detect root (the device status thing you see in setting that says official or modified) wont allow an up date to download/install.. I think
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T399N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, it's not stock stock (see above) just "stock" untouched roms.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 22, 2015)

Infinite.Finite said:


> Well, it's not stock stock (see above) just "stock" untouched roms.

Click to collapse



You're on t mobile

I'm gonna hook you up but you're gonna have to wipe system cache and data


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Apr 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You're on t mobile

Click to collapse



Yupp, made sure I was using roms made for it rather than metro as well.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 22, 2015)

Infinite.Finite said:


> Yupp, made sure I was using roms made for it rather than metro as well.

Click to collapse



Read my edit post above and give me 30 Mins

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




Infinite.Finite said:


> Yupp, made sure I was using roms made for it rather than metro as well.

Click to collapse



Hey man give me until tomorrow because samsung is a little different then LG the system.img is system.img.ext4 and I need to check up on that but I'm gonna make the tar a zip for you to flash because you can't use Odin
I don't want to give you something that messes you up


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Apr 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Read my edit post above and give me 30 Mins
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, that's a life saver man. It's been too long since I got my hands dirty with android. Thank you and I look forward to it.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 22, 2015)

Infinite.Finite said:


> Awesome, that's a life saver man. It's been too long since I got my hands dirty with android. Thank you and I look forward to it.

Click to collapse



Hey if you're unable to use Odin check out my app I just put in play to install recovery 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dfuse.avantexploded


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Apr 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Hey if you're unable to use Odin check out my app I just put in play to install recovery
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dfuse.avantexploded

Click to collapse



I actually checked it out from your earlier posts haha. It's lookin pretty good dude, I haven't had any issues with TWRP so far though. Unless, you're thinkin switching to CWM might have an effect?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 22, 2015)

Infinite.Finite said:


> Man, I've been running ANG6 on T-Mobile rooted for awhile with almost no problems. Recently I've been trying to get updated to ANK3 but no matter what I do my wifi is breaking.
> Also and unfortunately, Odin is not an option for me at the moment. Any clues dudes?

Click to collapse



I had a feeling that the update.zip to update to the ank3 firmware made changes to more than just the system and boot partitions
but I dont have any way of knowing exactly what's in the update cause even though I snagged a copy, Sammy has it encrypted. If anyone could break the encryption it would then be easy to get a flashable update. I can snag copies of the ota updates but they are useless.







Infinite.Finite said:


> I've been attempting to flash stock roms. I've tried it with Chiefs' from androidforums, one I downloaded from who knows where a while ago, and another ANG6 stock I had from right around when I rooted.
> Running TWRP, I've tried simple factory reset beforehand as well as straight wiping everything but my SD.
> Of course, it always comes back with a NAND restore.

Click to collapse


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 22, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I had a feeling that the update.zip to update to the ank3 firmware made changes to more than just the system and boot partitions
> but I dont have any way of knowing exactly what's in the update cause even though I snagged a copy, Sammy has it encrypted. If anyone could break the encryption it would then be easy to get a flashable update. I can snag copies of the ota updates but they are useless.

Click to collapse



https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836  try that for the firmware if your having trouble getting the correct firmware to work. I just installed it and it works.


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 22, 2015)

I had to reflash stock firmware and I've installed xposed with Wanam. I have Fiddler on my computer and I can't tether. I get metropcs upsell page. Just yesterday before I flashed I could tether. Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 22, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=23836  try that for the firmware if your having trouble getting the correct firmware to work. I just installed it and it works.

Click to collapse



Yeah I already got every firmware from ang6 to ank3 plus both the ones for metro. I'd just like to know which partitions change and which stay the same so I could fix my stock ROMs so that it wouldn't matter which firmware they get flashed on.


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 23, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> I had to reflash stock firmware and I've installed xposed with Wanam. I have Fiddler on my computer and I can't tether. I get metropcs upsell page. Just yesterday before I flashed I could tether. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Anybody got  anything?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 23, 2015)

gregbt69 said:


> Have you tried pdanet? I been using it flawlessly for years.

Click to collapse



No Linux support though


----------



## linsalata28 (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone have a backup of the old Flashify.apk before the latest update? The new update has 3 flash limit without purchasing the premium version.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 24, 2015)

linsalata28 said:


> Does anyone have a backup of the old Flashify.apk before the latest update? The new update has 3 flash limit without purchasing the premium version.

Click to collapse



3 per day or 3 in total? When I last used it it was 3 per day. Also if you're looking to flash a recovery you can just use D-Fuse's app Avant Exploded.

Also, this is exactly why whenever I get an app I like I always keep a backup copy of the apk. I also change my settings in the play store to never auto-update apps. My phone is like its own app market lol. For some apps I might have 3 different versions backed up. You never know when an update, intended to support a new device, will cause an app to not work on the devices you have. Then there's just plain old crappy updates. Any time I can get my hands on an app that doesn't have the MEHterial design of LolliPOOP I hoard it like gold. It won't be long before holo designed apps are no longer available.
Sorry for the rant I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 24, 2015)

I actually like material design and lollipop running it on my nexus 7 2013, here to hoping it won't die anytime soon ?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 24, 2015)

Well I have taken a whole new direction with this room. I have removed as much touch wiz as possible


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 24, 2015)

I need a t mobile user that does'nt have hot spot to do some testing for me we are trying to get it hacked and i have 5 gigs a month


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I need a t mobile user that does'nt have hot spot to do some testing for me we are trying to get it hacked and i have 5 gigs a month

Click to collapse



Would a metro user work? Or does it have to be T-Mobile?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 24, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Would a metro user work? Or does it have to be T-Mobile?

Click to collapse



I am actually thinking I can get it to work on Metro too


----------



## rudmarley (Apr 24, 2015)

What rom is it, master?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I am actually thinking I can get it to work on Metro too

Click to collapse



Send whatever you need tested my way and I'll test if for you


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 24, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Send whatever you need tested my way and I'll test if for you

Click to collapse



Already been done


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Not sure if works or not
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B62c5GHvW-zaeXMzUW5VX2cySlU/edit?usp=docslist_api

Click to collapse



Will flash this in a little bit, what exactly is it supposed to do so I kn if it works or not?


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 24, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Will flash this in a little bit, what exactly is it supposed to do so I kn if it works or not?

Click to collapse



Mobile hotspot hack

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

I really need to know if that worked so i can move on to the next thing or try again


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Mobile hotspot hack
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> 
> I really need to know if that worked so i can move on to the next thing or try again

Click to collapse



I would but believe it or not tmobile hasn't been tracking my Hotspot usage idk how or why, but I do have the 30 dollar plan and continue to use way more than 100mb tethering a month

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 24, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I would but believe it or not tmobile hasn't been tracking my Hotspot usage idk how or why, but I do have the 30 dollar plan and continue to use way more than 100mb tethering a month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok so how this supposed to work when you turn on hot spot it goes to either a t mobile or metro web site to check for tether well this mod redirects those web sites to another website the returns tether is ok .


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey so this has already been done check this out


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57869320


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Hey so this has already been done check this out
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57869320

Click to collapse



So this is the mod you have done? That one still directs you to a metro upsell page though


----------



## jcl972 (Apr 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Hey so this has already been done check this out
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57869320

Click to collapse



I've already had it . It breaks the page on the phone that tells you to get the plan. But you still get upsell page on the computer you use. There is also a zip on this thread that puts the option on your phone for bluetooth tether.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 25, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> I've already had it . It breaks the page on the phone that tells you to get the plan. But you still get upsell page on the computer you use. There is also a zip on this thread that puts the option on your phone for bluetooth tether.

Click to collapse



Yeah it still counts the data used pdanet


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 25, 2015)

gregbt69 said:


> Yeah right here!

Click to collapse



You're awesome lol


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 25, 2015)

gregbt69 said:


> Lol Dude what rom you have

Click to collapse



One I'm working on


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 25, 2015)

Question I can't remember but does this phone have a tick thing to know if ya rooted and what not? And if it does is it possible to reset.. I know on the s5 that once you do you can't remove the flag.. or whatever it's called

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 25, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Question I can't remember but does this phone have a tick thing to know if ya rooted and what not? And if it does is it possible to reset.. I know on the s5 that once you do you can't remove the flag.. or whatever it's called
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Knox yes it does


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 25, 2015)

If you end up having a problem that can't be fixed by restoring a backup or flashing firmware, in most cases you can just do a factory reset and flash it back to the stock firmware and swap it out without anyone checking to see if Knox has been tripped. Returning the phone back to Samsung is the only case where it is very likely that they will check knox.
Unless you just so happen to get someone who knows how to boot the phone in download mode.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 25, 2015)

True I'd prob never take it to samsung cause I don't have one near, and plus warranty is almost finished in a few months anyways cause I bought it when it launched lol that's how much I hated the L9

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 25, 2015)

For those that get the up sell pop up when using tether software, I have found a work around. By using a TOR (The Onion Router) browser the Metro PCS can't see it and you no longer get those up sell blocks.


----------



## xanlexian (Apr 25, 2015)

Re: Tethering

I've been a MetroPCS customer now for going on 15 years.  I've never used tethering until my previous phone that the Avant replaced.  An LG MS-770 ('LG Motion').  The MS770 was also a MetroPCS 4G-LTE phone.  The LG's tethering app didn't have any of this "pay for the tethering plan now!  to get access!" or any such nonsense.

My coding days are long since over, my last being with WinCE 2003SE ROM hacking.  I take it the app MetroPCS used in the MS770 (that just worked, never asked about subscriptions, or anything of that nature.  Just a simple app that worked) can not simply be moved over to the Avant?

Just doesn't work that way anymore, does it?  If it helps anyone for any reason, I still have access to a non-rooted LG-770 as well as a rooted LG-770 (I have 2 of them).  Both with stock ROMs.

Tethering isn't an issue in the least bit for me, but seeing as others are really wanting this, just thought I'd try to do at least a little to help the scene/developers.  Although, this is about all I can offer


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 25, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> For those that get the up sell pop up when using tether software, I have found a work around. By using a TOR (The Onion Router) browser the Metro PCS can't see it and you no longer get those up sell blocks.

Click to collapse



https://www.torproject.org


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 25, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> For those that get the up sell pop up when using tether software, I have found a work around. By using a TOR (The Onion Router) browser the Metro PCS can't see it and you no longer get those up sell blocks.

Click to collapse



You can also change your browser to look like android

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 25, 2015)

Work on some status bar mod touch the battery text to turn off screen long press to open power menu and the lte icon is the home button


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 26, 2015)

So how do u get the desk top browser to look like Android? Im running a 64 bit Chrome. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 27, 2015)

What I mean by that is spoofing, there's a extention you can install on chrome that will change the headers of sites u go to to look like android thus  no up sell page.. but it's not a full fix

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 27, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> What I mean by that is spoofing, there's a extention you can install on chrome that will change the headers of sites u go to to look like android thus  no up sell page.. but it's not a full fix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this pdanet it as a program you need to down that in settings it has a hide terther usage 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B62c5GHvW-zaZEw3Qm5uT1FpVFE/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 27, 2015)

I am gonna start a group hangout for the avant if you want to join hit me up on hangouts at [email protected]


----------



## redeyezzjay (Apr 27, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I am gonna start a group hangout for the avant if you want to join hit me up on hangouts at [email protected]

Click to collapse



Hey if it's not to late I'm trying to get in on your hangout. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## MadZiontist (Apr 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, that's not completely ridiculous. A battery pack that costs as much as the phone does.

Click to collapse



Oh that's on the cheap for an extended battery...compared to the (discontinued) Sony Extra Life Battery Kit for the PSP. It doesn't cost as much as a Galaxy Avant, but it _does_ cost as much as a *Galaxy S6 at FULL MSRP*:

http://www.amazon.com/PSP-Extended-Life-Battery-Kit-Sony/dp/B00298K7CC

I have one brand new/sealed that I bought a couple years ago or so...for like $20-$30. They used to retail for at least double that IIRC. I bought it as a backup, as I could tell that the Sony Extended Battery that's currently in my PSP is/was starting to show signs of degradation. I didn't start using the new one yet though, as I wanted to wait 'til my current one got annoyingly bad. Anyways, atm I don't know where the new/sealed extra is, which is what prompted me to check out on Amazon what they're going for, and was like . I'm not sure of what I'll do with it if/when I find it, but if I'm wise about it, I'll sell it.  I'll even maybe let it go for $100 less than the cheapest brand new one on Amazon. Maybe treat myself to an S6 or a PS4. So many cool toys that I could get for what that battery is going for.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 27, 2015)

Ziontist said:


> Oh that's on the cheap for an extended battery...compared to the (discontinued) Sony Extra Life Battery Kit for the PSP. It doesn't cost as much as a Galaxy Avant, but it _does_ cost as much as a *Galaxy S6 at FULL MSRP*:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PSP-Extended-Life-Battery-Kit-Sony/dp/B00298K7CC
> 
> I have one brand new/sealed that I bought a couple years ago or so...for like $20-$30. They used to retail for at least double that IIRC. I bought it as a backup, as I could tell that the Sony Extended Battery that's currently in my PSP is/was starting to show signs of degradation. I didn't start using the new one yet though, as I wanted to wait 'til my current one got annoyingly bad. Anyways, atm I don't know where the new/sealed extra is, which is what prompted me to check out on Amazon what they're going for, and was like . I'm not sure of what I'll do with it if/when I find it, but if I'm wise about it, I'll sell it.  I'll even maybe let it go for $100 less than the cheapest brand new one on Amazon. Maybe treat myself to an S6 or a PS4. So many cool toys that I could get for what that battery is going for.

Click to collapse



I thought lithium-ion lose capqcity gradually as they sit there. I had a battery backup for this mp3 player i had years ago. When it was finally time to swap the battery. The backup battery that remained unused inside the packaging. Turns out the battery went bad. Had issues holding a charge.


----------



## MadZiontist (Apr 27, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> I thought lithium-ion lose capqcity gradually as they sit there. I had a battery backup for this mp3 player i had years ago. When it was finally time to swap the battery. The backup battery that remained unused inside the packaging. Turns out the battery went bad. Had issues holding a charge.

Click to collapse



You know what, you're right absolutely afaik. I'm no electrical engineer, or li-on battery expert, but... I bought an _original_ Pandora battery back in the day (Datel brand - Sony made them cry uncle and they stopped making 'em), and it sat for quite awhile (like 2 years or so) before I attempted to use it on my PSP.  By that time, it was dead as it gets. I'm glad you brought that up, cause obviously I haven't been thinking clearly about the situation! I need to locate that thing asap, and attempt to fully charge it. It will immediately lose half it's value once I crack open the packaging, even if I "save" the battery. That's just how it goes, against all logic at times. Whatever though. I'm kinda foolish enough with certain things that I might end up keeping it anyways. This is all despite the fact that since I received an Nvidia Shield Portable this past Christmas, and the PSP is all but retired lol.


----------



## DroidJP (Apr 27, 2015)

Yet, when it comes to low self discharge nimh batteries. They can sit for years and all it takes is 1 or 2 charge/discharge cycles and they are as good as new. Where is the "superiority" of li-ions now. I swear, been replacing li-ion than a set of pack of eneloops lol. Thats y i stick to external powerpacks powered by eneloops to charge up my phone. The Avant, i only had it more than a month and already the battery drains in a few hours.


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 27, 2015)

*PDANet saves the day!*



D-FUSE said:


> Try this pdanet it as a program you need to down that in settings it has a hide terther usage
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B62c5GHvW-zaZEw3Qm5uT1FpVFE/edit?usp=docslist_api

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip! I got it uprgraded to full capability because I bought this app over 4 years ago. Gotta love Gmail search 

No more annoying METRO PCS up sell pop ups.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

So I gather someone has made a custom ROM? Where can I get it? I was on the testing team for Bonsai a few years ago. Since my phone is always doing odd things I can really test it out and give quality feedback.


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 27, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Thanks for the tip! I got it uprgraded to full capability because I bought this app over 4 years ago. Gotta love Gmail search
> 
> No more annoying METRO PCS up sell pop ups.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hit me up on hangouts we have a group chat going on


----------



## deathsquad737 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm willing to test I have metro ver. Rooted 4.4.2 cwm recovery


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 28, 2015)

Been playing around and now have an Official rom status on my Metro PCS after having rooted and tore out some stuff. Everybody else able to do this? 

Sent from my Suppressed Ruger Scout


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ziontist said:


> You know what, you're right absolutely afaik. I'm no electrical engineer, or li-on battery expert, but... I bought an _original_ Pandora battery back in the day (Datel brand - Sony made them cry uncle and they stopped making 'em), and it sat for quite awhile (like 2 years or so) before I attempted to use it on my PSP.  By that time, it was dead as it gets. I'm glad you brought that up, cause obviously I haven't been thinking clearly about the situation! I need to locate that thing asap, and attempt to fully charge it. It will immediately lose half it's value once I crack open the packaging, even if I "save" the battery. That's just how it goes, against all logic at times. Whatever though. I'm kinda foolish enough with certain things that I might end up keeping it anyways. This is all despite the fact that since I received an Nvidia Shield Portable this past Christmas, and the PSP is all but retired lol.

Click to collapse



When a lithium ion battery is just sitting being unused for an extended period of time its best to have a 40 to 60 percent charge on it. If it sits around with a charge level above or below that it degrades faster. That's why when you buy a new phone the battery is only about half charged. This keeps the battery from going bad before they can sell the phone.

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




Top Nurse said:


> Been playing around and now have an Official rom status on my Metro PCS after having rooted and tore out some stuff. Everybody else able to do this?
> 
> Sent from my Suppressed Ruger Scout

Click to collapse



Hold up, you're saying that you're rooted but the device status says official?


----------



## billa (Apr 28, 2015)

*Network unlock the G386T / Avant*

In case this hasn't been posted yet, here's how to network unlock the G386T
Just flash the file below through Odin to enable the unlock menu.

http://d-h.st/K4R7

Click on the second blue button "Download Now" instead of the first orange one if you don't want to see ads.

After reboot enter #7465625*638*#
Then enter the unlock code from wherever you can get it from.

Enjoy,
BillA


----------



## D-FUSE (Apr 28, 2015)

billa said:


> In case this hasn't been posted yet, here's how to network unlock the G386T
> Just flash the file below through Odin to enable the unlock menu.
> 
> http://d-h.st/K4R7
> ...

Click to collapse



This doesn't work


----------



## billa (Apr 28, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> This doesn't work

Click to collapse



You can't use the official app even after enabling the unlock menu.
Rather you must obtain the actual network unlock code from one of the online unlocker sites.

It worked perfectly for me.
Hope that clears it up.

BillA


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 29, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Hold up, you're saying that you're rooted but the device status says official?

Click to collapse



Yes. I have the Triangle Away app on, but it was going back and forth between custom and official status. Then I found a file called FUSED Status and ripped that out and now it stays on Official Status. Of course I also ripped out all the KNOX stuff as well. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added 29th April 2015 at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was 28th April 2015 at 11:39 PM ----------

Was playing around in the About Device and found an Easter Egg. Click Status and scroll down to where it says "Android version 4.42" and tap it really fast.

A big white "K" pops up on a black screen with what appears to be the Google Eye in the background. Click screen again and it spins counter clockwise. Click again and it spins Clockwise. Click screen again real fast and a big Red/White screen pops up and says "Android" and "ANDROID 4.4.2

Use back key to get out.

So does this work on any Android phone?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 29, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Yes. I have the Triangle Away app on, but it was going back and forth between custom and official status. Then I found a file called FUSED Status and ripped that out and now it stays on Official Status. Of course I also ripped out all the KNOX stuff as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah they have had this easter egg included in every version of android. I only found out about it like 8 months ago though


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 29, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Yes. I have the Triangle Away app on, but it was going back and forth between custom and official status. Then I found a file called FUSED Status and ripped that out and now it stays on Official Status. Of course I also ripped out all the KNOX stuff as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hold down on the big white k and see what else happens


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudmarley (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, I think it work on any samsung android. I did on s3 , grand, and some others. . It even work on jelly bean.. 
K is kitkat. Cmiiw..
Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DMedina559 (Apr 29, 2015)

rudmarley said:


> Yeah, I think it work on any samsung android. I did on s3 , grand, and some others. . It even work on jelly bean..
> K is kitkat. Cmiiw..
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Any android,  it an Easter egg google put in the version of android starting with 2.3 Gingerbread

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 29, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Hold down on the big white k and see what else happens

Click to collapse



http://www.askvg.com/hidden-secret-easter-eggs-and-daydreams-in-google-android-devices/


----------



## codyedmonson (Apr 29, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> http://www.askvg.com/hidden-secret-easter-eggs-and-daydreams-in-google-android-devices/

Click to collapse



I know what happens lol, I was just telling him to try it for himself ?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 30, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I know what happens lol, I was just telling him to try it for himself ?

Click to collapse



Lol, I knew about the Easter egg but never knew about that part.


----------



## tylerholbrook (Apr 30, 2015)

Haha, that easter egg has been around for ages, hold down on it and you get a flappy android,  like flappy bird. Or maybe that's just lollipop,  i use my note 10.1 2014 ed way more than this phone. Anyone else get force closes like crazy on this phone?  I really dislike this phone mainly because the signal is so weak I constantly hit dead spots. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## the me (Apr 30, 2015)

*Unlock g386t*

hello there 
could any body confirm that flashing tmobile G386T with metropcs firmware , will let the phone asking for unlock code ?
im try the both metropcs firmware , they didnt ask for code !!
how we can unlock this ??


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes the flappy bird is part of lollipop easter egg only, second we get app closes cause touchwiz hogs up the ram and there is a possible memory leak from what ive seen usually have to restart the phone every day or so

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Apr 30, 2015)

the me said:


> hello there
> could any body confirm that flashing tmobile G386T with metropcs firmware , will let the phone asking for unlock code ?
> im try the both metropcs firmware , they didnt ask for code !!
> how we can unlock this ??

Click to collapse



Your phone's unique unlock code will only work with the firmware that came on it.


----------



## Top Nurse (Apr 30, 2015)

Done some more footing around and the FUSED Location app had nothing to do with getting the Official Status in the about Device screen. Can someone with a stock rooted phone install Triangle Away and just check the box where it says it can "Allow tracker to run"? Reboot and go to Status and it should show the phone scanning and after a few minutes it should show an official status. 

Sent from my  Suppressed Ruger Scout


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 30, 2015)

I always try unlocking the device by code before putting different roms on it just makes things simpler later on

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## the me (Apr 30, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I always try unlocking the device by code before putting different roms on it just makes things simpler later on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



thats mean all unlocking providers and ebay sellers , which says flashing the tmobile avant with metropcs firmware to let this phone asking for code  are ((Fraudsters)) 
no chance for me with the official tmobile unlock device application , didnt to know what to do .


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd ask tforce about it who knows it might come in a update they did say the phone will get update to enable band 12 and might fix the broken unlock app

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## spaniolo (May 1, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Yes. I have the Triangle Away app on, but it was going back and forth between custom and official status. Then I found a file called FUSED Status and ripped that out and now it stays on Official Status. Of course I also ripped out all the KNOX stuff as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it works on the galaxy S5 bur I am getting the big lollipop and instead of spinning it changes colors each time I hit the screen. Looks like it works on other phones...


----------



## DroidJP (May 2, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I'd ask tforce about it who knows it might come in a update they did say the phone will get update to enable band 12 and might fix the broken unlock app
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I enabled band 12. So far i have yet to notice anything new.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 2, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> I enabled band 12. So far i have yet to notice anything new.

Click to collapse



Just takes time some areas are popping up other may show up in the next few months I'd def go ahead and enable it though especially if your in the area where they have band 12

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (May 3, 2015)

So what is band 12 suppose to do?


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 3, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> So what is band 12 suppose to do?

Click to collapse



From what I understand band 12 travels farther so it would give you LTE signal in areas where you didn't before.


----------



## Planterz (May 3, 2015)

Band 12, being a low, 700MHz frequency, carries further and penetrates buildings better than higher frequencies. Basically, you get better coverage overall, and you won't drop from LTE to E simply by walking through Wal*Mart's doors.


----------



## DroidJP (May 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Band 12, being a low, 700MHz frequency, carries further and penetrates buildings better than higher frequencies. Basically, you get better coverage overall, and you won't drop from LTE to E simply by walking through Wal*Mart's doors.

Click to collapse



Oh i see. That's good. I notice that i have lte even when inside. Now is it even faster?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 3, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Oh i see. That's good. I notice that i have lte even when inside. Now is it even faster?

Click to collapse



It all depends. Distance from towers/repeaters, buildings inbetween and the materials they're constructed from, etc. Think of it like some jerk's car stereo. Inside the car it sounds normal, but outside, and 3 blocks away, all you hear is the bass.


----------



## der_cobester (May 3, 2015)

Alright, I just got one of these, and am trying to root it.  I am following this tutorial.

androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-avant-sm-g386t

I plugged it in with the device on for a few, and it installed four drivers.  When I go into download mode, plug the phone in and open Odin, I do not get anything from Odin.  It does not seem to be detecting it at all.  I have tried a few different cables with no results.  As a side note, when I open the device in windows explorer, I get no files, and it's named "Fcc D (SM-G386T)"  Driver reinstalls have not changed anything.


----------



## darkside11 (May 3, 2015)

Do u have Samsung USB driver installed. Or make sure you USB port its working properly.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 3, 2015)

Windows 8 or what?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rudmarley (May 4, 2015)

How to enabled band 12?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 4, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It all depends. Distance from towers/repeaters, buildings inbetween and the materials they're constructed from, etc. Think of it like some jerk's car stereo. Inside the car it sounds normal, but outside, and 3 blocks away, all you hear is the bass.

Click to collapse



Hey, I used to be one of those jerks lol.
Im also half deaf now because of it too.






der_cobester said:


> Alright, I just got one of these, and am trying to root it.  I am following this tutorial.
> 
> androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-avant-sm-g386t
> 
> I plugged it in with the device on for a few, and it installed four drivers.  When I go into download mode, plug the phone in and open Odin, I do not get anything from Odin.  It does not seem to be detecting it at all.  I have tried a few different cables with no results.  As a side note, when I open the device in windows explorer, I get no files, and it's named "Fcc D (SM-G386T)"  Driver reinstalls have not changed anything.

Click to collapse



You might need to download and install the samsung usb drivers. The drivers for odin are probably different than the ones that are used just for copying files and stuff. The tutorial you mentioned actually gives you a link to download the drivers that you need. I copied this link from their tutorial. Just scroll down the list until you find the Avant. http://androidxda.com/download-samsung-usb-drivers


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 4, 2015)

*B12 for the impatient*



rudmarley said:


> How to enabled band 12?

Click to collapse



I found this on Howard Forums:

Dial this code: **#197328640#*

You will get the ServiceMode screen at the final #.

Touch the menu button at the top right. Select the *Key Input* option. Enter *Q* and touch OK, then go back and bring up *Key Input* again. Enter *0000* and touch OK.

Wait about 5-15 seconds, and the service mode menu will change. Choose *(2) UE Setting and Info*.
From this menu, choose *(1) Setting*.
Choose *(2) System*.
Choose *(9) Next Page*.
Choose *(7) LTE Band On/Off*.
Choose *(5) LTE B12 On/Off*.
Choose *(1) B12 Enable*.
Use the upper-right menu button, and use *Back* until you arrive at the first menu screen.
Power off the phone, then power it on.

You can check to see if the setting sticks by going back to the LTE B12 selection.

Note that if you live in a market where there's a TV transmitter on broadcast channel 51, you're not going to find any B12 towers any time soon. Chicago is such a market.  However, when I was near Grand Rapids and Mt. Pleasant, MI earlier this spring, there were B12 towers active.

EDIT: Note that TV channel 51 is the RF channel, which, in the digital TV era, doesn't necessarily correspond to the channel number you see on the TV set.


----------



## der_cobester (May 4, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Hey, I used to be one of those jerks lol.
> Im also half deaf now because of it too.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I eventually figured this out and rooted+installed twrp.  Thanks!


----------



## Top Nurse (May 5, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> I found this on Howard Forums:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the B12 setup info! It's running now and my signal strength just went up a bar or two and throughput is up.


----------



## jcl972 (May 5, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Thanks for the B12 setup info! It's running now and my signal strength just went up a bar or two and throughput is up.

Click to collapse



So you went through it all with no problems?

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




Bobby Tables said:


> I found this on Howard Forums:
> 
> Dial this code: **#197328640#*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you need to disable the current band being used?


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 5, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> So you went through it all with no problems?Do you need to disable the current band being used?

Click to collapse



No need to disable anything, this merely adds B12 support. If it gets a better signal on Band 12 rather than the usual Band 4 or Band 2, it will switch automatically. T-Mobile might aggregate B12 with other bands in the future, but I'm also not sure if the Avant supports (or will support in the future) carrier aggregation. If I bring up the status screen with *#0011# I see a "CA- DISABLED" line in the report. I'm not sure if that means "disabled in the firmware" or "disabled in the baseband" or "disabled at the tower."

It's possible to set band preferences via *#BAND#, but I leave mine on automatic (and there won't be Band 12 in the Chicago area due to the existing Channel 51 TV transmitter, and once that moves to a different channel, AT&T will have the 700A block here). For me, it's mostly for my visits to Michigan.


----------



## jcl972 (May 5, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> No need to disable anything, this merely adds B12 support. If it gets a better signal on Band 12 rather than the usual Band 4 or Band 2, it will switch automatically. T-Mobile might aggregate B12 with other bands in the future, but I'm also not sure if the Avant supports (or will support in the future) carrier aggregation. If I bring up the status screen with *#0011# I see a "CA- DISABLED" line in the report. I'm not sure if that means "disabled in the firmware" or "disabled in the baseband" or "disabled at the tower."
> 
> It's possible to set band preferences via *#BAND#, but I leave mine on automatic (and there won't be Band 12 in the Chicago area due to the existing Channel 51 TV transmitter, and once that moves to a different channel, AT&T will have the 700A block here). For me, it's mostly for my visits to Michigan.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your advice. I'm in the North Dallas area I've read some posts that say band 12 is here.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 6, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Thanks for your advice. I'm in the North Dallas area I've read some posts that say band 12 is here.

Click to collapse



I'm west of ya by 70 miles but yes there's a few areas that band 12 is popping up here in north texas

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Top Nurse (May 6, 2015)

Is there some kind of app that will tell me what specific bands are usable in my area for Metro PCS?


----------



## Tekfresshie (May 6, 2015)

spaniolo said:


> Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip
> best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
> please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so.
> 1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
> ...

Click to collapse



I 
Just bought mine last month. I like it although coming from a g3 from Verizon there is much to be desired. I'm really new to the tech genius world lol you guys are all gods to me for doing the things you do. I want to learn how to do this and now just doing it understanding what I'm doing and how. I have rooted plenty of phones but I want to explore more. I have rooted my tmobile galaxy avant using a flash firmware I think this is the one actually.


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 6, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Is there some kind of app that will tell me what specific bands are usable in my area for Metro PCS?

Click to collapse



Not an app, but here is a web site that has maps of T-Mobile spectrum holdings. Also on the site is another map with 700A (Band 12) holdings and exclusion zones highlighted. (NOTE: sometimes the maps are flakey - a couple of times I've gotten a 500 error from Google.)

Once you bring up one of the maps (linked further down the page after the explanations), you can click on any county to see what spectrum is available. It is applicable for MetroPCS as well, since it has become a budget brand for TMo.

Note, however, these are not coverage maps; at the time of this writing, for instance, they don't yet cover northern Michigan. North of a line from roughly Muskegon to Howard City to Mt. Pleasant to Pinconning, it's still AT&T roaming (at least for T-Mobile customers - is roaming available for MetroPCS customers?).

Note that the 700A block is 6 MHz wide, so forcing your phone to Band 12 should only be done if you have no other alternative. It's usually best to just leave band selection on automatic and let the phone use Band 12 when it must.

The normal Band 4 and Band 2 LTE blocks usually have more bandwidth (10 to 15 MHz typical, sometimes 20 or 25). In areas with LTE on Band 4, T-Mobile is in the process of moving 3G/HSPA+ over to Band 2 to provide more LTE bandwidth on Band 4. This is supposed to happen in the Chicago area at the beginning of June, providing 15 MHz for LTE instead of 10.


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 6, 2015)

Tekfresshie said:


> I
> Just bought mine last month. I like it although coming from a g3 from Verizon there is much to be desired. I'm really new to the tech genius world lol you guys are all gods to me for doing the things you do. I want to learn how to do this and now just doing it understanding what I'm doing and how. I have rooted plenty of phones but I want to explore more. I have rooted my tmobile galaxy avant using a flash firmware I think this is the one actually.

Click to collapse



Have you installed a custom recovery and made a backup yet? If not I strongly suggest that you install Teamwin or Clockworkmod recovery and make a full nandroid backup in case you mess something up after rooting your phone.

D-FUSE has made an app that makes installing either of these recoveries and switching between them easier than ever. First you will need to install busybox. I reccomend using JRummy Busybox Installer. Once you have installed busybox you can then use the Avant Exploded app to install CWM or TWRP recovery.


----------



## jcl972 (May 6, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> Not an app, but here is a web site that has maps of T-Mobile spectrum holdings. Also on the site is another map with 700A (Band 12) holdings and exclusion zones highlighted. (NOTE: sometimes the maps are flakey - a couple of times I've gotten a 500 error from Google.)
> 
> Once you bring up one of the maps (linked further down the page after the explanations), you can click on any county to see what spectrum is available. It is applicable for MetroPCS as well, since it has become a budget brand for TMo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





So let me ask to make sure I got it right. Band 12 covers a farther area? And goes through buildings better correct?


----------



## Top Nurse (May 6, 2015)

*Automatic or locked into Band 12?*



Bobby Tables said:


> Note that the 700A block is 6 MHz wide, so forcing your phone to Band 12 should only be done if you have no other alternative. It's usually best to just leave band selection on automatic and let the phone use Band 12 when it must.

Click to collapse



Thanks! It was my understanding that enabling Band 12 only works if you have a Band 12 tower and that otherwise it automatically locks on the best Band. Am I incorrect here?

I don't see any difference switching back and forth and I noticed that my area has a Channel 51 red circle on the map. However, even with Band 12 enabled I get both data and cellular coverage whether I enable it or not.


----------



## jcl972 (May 6, 2015)

[/COLOR]





Bobby Tables said:


> I found this on Howard Forums:
> 
> Dial this code: **#197328640#*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know anymore about changing settings in the service mode? Any other nice tweaks? Thanks for Band 12 by the way!


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 6, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Thanks! It was my understanding that enabling Band 12 only works if you have a Band 12 tower and that otherwise it automatically locks on the best Band. Am I incorrect here?
> 
> I don't see any difference switching back and forth and I noticed that my area has a Channel 51 red circle on the map. However, even with Band 12 enabled I get both data and cellular coverage whether I enable it or not.

Click to collapse



Even if Band 12 is enabled, the phone will use the band with the best reception. I would think it would give more priority to a wider band when it's available and has good reception. Enabling it just gives one more band for the phone to use when searching for towers.


----------



## Top Nurse (May 7, 2015)

*Rooted "Official Status"*

I just wanted to follow up here and find out if anyone was unable to get your rooted and custom recovery phone changed to "Official Status" in the About Device folder. I went back to a stock phone, rooted, and changed to TWRP to see if I could duplicate the process. Scared the heck out of me because I had made a lot of changes and wasn't sure if I had ended up with a custom one off.  The process appears to be doable because I'm back on "Official Status" once again. If anyone has trouble I will go back to stock and report back exactly what I did to make it happen.

As a FYI, this does not change what pops up when going into TWRP or the ODIN upload screens. However, it seems to me that some smart programmer may be able to decipher what causes the "Official Status" change and perhaps apply it so that it changes the BIOS and defeat the KNOX warnings as well.


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 7, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> I just wanted to follow up here and find out if anyone was unable to get your rooted and custom recovery phone changed to "Official Status" in the About Device folder. I went back to a stock phone, rooted, and changed to TWRP to see if I could duplicate the process. Scared the heck out of me because I had made a lot of changes and wasn't sure if I had ended up with a custom one off.  The process appears to be doable because I'm back on "Official Status" once again. If anyone has trouble I will go back to stock and report back exactly what I did to make it happen.
> 
> As a FYI, this does not change what pops up when going into TWRP or the ODIN upload screens. However, it seems to me that some smart programmer may be able to decipher what causes the "Official Status" change and perhaps apply it so that it changes the BIOS and defeat the KNOX warnings as well.

Click to collapse



The process for getting back to official status is as follows. Download the newest Odin firmware for your device and the previous one also. 

(1) Back up any important files that you have on your internal storage. 

(2) Do a full factory reset including formatting data.

(3) Flash the older firmware and allow the device to boot up normally.

(4) Skip through the setup process and do another factory reset with the stock recovery.

(5) Flash the newest firmware and allow the phone to boot up normally again.

(6) Boot into download mode and check to make sure that both "system status" and "current binary" both say "official".

(7) Repeat steps 2-6 if needed.


----------



## lazer9 (May 8, 2015)

Probably a dumb question. Regarding this "Band 12" enabling discussion.

Have a T-Mobile branded Avant. Just ported out of their service 3 days ago to "Cricket" which uses AT&Ts towers in my area. Would I benefit by enabling "Band 12" via the instructions a few pages back if anyone knows? 

Actually this is my GF's phone, my primary is the Note 4. So I don't want to mess it up. Just to add, I am rather impressed overall so far with Cricket's service/reception!

:highfive:


----------



## Planterz (May 8, 2015)

lazer9 said:


> Probably a dumb question. Regarding this "Band 12" enabling discussion.
> 
> Have a T-Mobile branded Avant. Just ported out of their service 3 days ago to "Cricket" which uses AT&Ts towers in my area. Would I benefit by enabling "Band 12" via the instructions a few pages back if anyone knows?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cricket is owned by AT&T and uses their equipment, so there'd be no benefit to enabling band 12 if you're not on T-Mobile, MetroPCS, or one of their MVNO's.


----------



## lazer9 (May 8, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Cricket is owned by AT&T and uses their equipment, so there'd be no benefit to enabling band 12 if you're not on T-Mobile, MetroPCS, or one of their MVNO's.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the clarification. Sorry I will revisit & give your post a "thanks" tmrw. Lol, I'm out of Thanks for the day it seems.


----------



## Top Nurse (May 9, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> The process for getting back to official status is as follows. Download the newest Odin firmware for your device and the previous one also.
> 
> (1) Back up any important files that you have on your internal storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps I need to clarify here. I have a rooted phone with TWRP recovery with an "Official Status." So unless the store goes into the download screen or recovery screen they will never know I got a custom status. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 9, 2015)

Top Nurse said:


> Perhaps I need to clarify here. I have a rooted phone with TWRP recovery with an "Official Status." So unless the store goes into the download screen or recovery screen they will never know I got a custom status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I didn't know that was even possible with this phone.


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I didn't know that was even possible with this phone.

Click to collapse



It can be faked with Wanam Xposed.


----------



## MadZiontist (May 9, 2015)

Yeah my phone's been all but *seriously* messed up lately. Lost my root and recovery, haven't been able to regain them. I have been unsuccessful in reinstalling an update through ODIN, over and over and over again. My counter keeps going up, and CF's Triangle Away isn't doing anything about it! I'm having a difficult time here! My phone still works, but it's only a phone now. Meh. Who wants that? Not me. Might as well roll with an Obama phone. 

Anyways, I thought I read that a new Sammy update was just released a few days ago or so, for this phone, but I can't find a working link, or concrete evidence of it. If it's real, and somebody has it, I would REALLY appreciate a working link. I'm gettin' to my wits end with this! 

Thanks.


----------



## Top Nurse (May 9, 2015)

Mine doesn't have anything spoofed. After making the necessary changes and rebooting, the status says it is scanning or checking for a few minutes. Then the status changes to official.  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MadZiontist (May 9, 2015)

Ok well after finding a new ANK3 update, as I think it's possible that one of my problems was a corrupt/degraded ROM I was flashing. Idk for sure. So, I went into New OS install mode, and backed out, for some reason, and my phone booted up as if it were brand new, which was really what I was looking for  anyways! I lost all my apps, which does suck, and I have a lot of re-downloading/installing/setup ahead, but this is gravy. Gonna see if there was a new update, which is what I initially thought had happened (didn't make sense to me though). I mean for like a day no matter what version of Odin or FW I threw at it, it would boot up unaffected!?!?

All in all, as :mysteriously" as ish broke, ish got fixed! #I.Want.Lollipop


*EDIT:

After checking things out further, I see a Sammy OTA Software Update in my queue. Looking forward to seeing what's that's all about! I need to take some extra precautions as far as making a backup before "tampering" with my phone again. Think I'm gonna take my time a bit on this one. Is Helium about the best option for a "proper enough" non-root backup app? I've heard before it is, and have the premium version. I wanna make sure to unlock Band 12 first this time as well, as it appears as though maybe Triangle Away did work after all?! Due to the state my phone's in right now, it seems so fresh and so clean. 

Edit #2: 

It's just a Samsung Security Policy Update. Sorry. I'm questioning whether I should install it? Seems like it could possibly screw me over.  I've only got less than 6 months in on this Android scene, so I could use some help from time to time, like us all. 

Edit #3.  Ok, I read into it. It's an ob*KNOX*ious update, with words in the URL titled "locking down your android phone". Um please no, Samuel L. Cellphone. Enough KNOX for me, thanks.


Edit#4: Not trying to spam the board here or anything good peoples, but my phone is oddly showing up under device status, as also being official at this point! I meant I've rooted it many, many times, unlocked the bootloader, installed TWRP.  And I've never even heard of the Wanam Xposed module, let alone used it. I don't know if it's from Triangle Away, or what the deal is? But I'll take it! I don't plan on re-rooting and all that business, until a Jellybean update, which will hopefully be real soon.


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 10, 2015)

For what it's worth, I just checked my stock/unrooted (Band 12 manually enabled) phone for updates, and it's saying that it's up to date (with the ANK3 build). That being said, some time this month it's (supposedly) going to get the "official" Band 12 update, so I'm holding off on rooting mine.

I did install the security policy update some time back... hope it doesn't bite my behind. If I had to guess, it's something SELinux-related.


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 10, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> For what it's worth, I just checked my stock/unrooted (Band 12 manually enabled) phone for updates, and it's saying that it's up to date (with the ANK3 build). That being said, some time this month it's (supposedly) going to get the "official" Band 12 update, so I'm holding off on rooting mine.
> 
> I did install the security policy update some time back... hope it doesn't bite my behind. If I had to guess, it's something SELinux-related.

Click to collapse



Hopefully this update will include more than band 12 support. Lollipop would be nice. I used to hate LP but I'm growing increasingly bored with KitKat.

The security policy updates shouldn't hurt anything since they can be easily uninstalled just like updates to any other system app.


----------



## jcl972 (May 10, 2015)

Let me tell you what happened (if i can) For some reason I had to reinstall my firmware on my phone. I didn't wipe I just put Odin on it and low and behold all my apps were still on it. And all the settings were the same. Except apps that needed root were not working. So I put Odin back on it and with cf auto roots help I got rooted and at the reboot all the color came back to the status bar and it's icons (xposed framework mods after reroot) so i was like "cool!" Then I realized my boot sound was playing and that my system showed custom even though those tweaks were applied. So i tried to uncheck, reboot and recheck the tweaks then rebooted. Didn't work so I uninstalled Wanam, rebooted and went to Xposed downloads and downloaded Wanam again, enabled it,rebooted and then went to the settings reinstalled the tweaks and rebooted. Didn't work! The device still shows system as custom and my boot sound plays, all tho both are tweaked and *before reinstalling the OS they did work. *And the other tweaks from Wanam are working. 
  Any idea on how to get those tweaks back running? Did by laying the OS on top of installed tweaks revert some files from xposed or from wanam to get corrupted by stock files? Any one know how to check those certain files? I'm still pretty new to this so details would be important as that I may not always know what your talking about.


----------



## lazer9 (May 11, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Let me tell you what happened (if i can) For some reason I had to reinstall my firmware on my phone. I didn't wipe I just put Odin on it and low and behold all my apps were still on it. And all the settings were the same. Except apps that needed root were not working. So I put Odin back on it and with cf auto roots help I got rooted and at the reboot all the color came back to the status bar and it's icons (xposed framework mods after reroot) so i was like "cool!" Then I realized my boot sound was playing and that my system showed custom even though those tweaks were applied. So i tried to uncheck, reboot and recheck the tweaks then rebooted. Didn't work so I uninstalled Wanam, rebooted and went to Xposed downloads and downloaded Wanam again, enabled it,rebooted and then went to the settings reinstalled the tweaks and rebooted. Didn't work! The device still shows system as custom and my boot sound plays, all tho both are tweaked and *before reinstalling the OS they did work. *And the other tweaks from Wanam are working.
> Any idea on how to get those tweaks back running? Did by laying the OS on top of installed tweaks revert some files from xposed or from wanam to get corrupted by stock files? Any one know how to check those certain files? I'm still pretty new to this so details would be important as that I may not always know what your talking about.

Click to collapse



Did you go into Xposed and do a reinstall of it's framework?


----------



## jcl972 (May 11, 2015)

Every time i flash  zip file my phone wants to "optimizing the apps" is this normal cause it wasn't on my last phone?


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 11, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> Every time i flash  zip file my phone wants to "optimizing the apps" is this normal cause it wasn't on my last phone?

Click to collapse



It is normal for your phone to say optimizing apps after you flash a zip unless you just did a factory reset right before flashing. When it says optimizing apps what it is doing is extracting the classes.dex files inside the apps you just flashed and copying them to the dalvik-cache.


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 11, 2015)

Looks like the official Band 12 update (AOD7) for the Avant is now available. Anyone try it out yet? I've (superstitiously) turned off Band 12 on mine just to make sure that everything is bone-stock before (if) I try it.


----------



## jcl972 (May 12, 2015)

Masterchief87  First I tried to reinstal before I uninstalled (finger did what it wanted) sos then I tried to uninstall and reinstall and got a window that said "...could not extract Xposed disabler zip And can not reinstall. I have and Xposed experimental installer, cwm xposed installer, xposed disabler zip, xposed toggler. They were from old pages of XDA guess I'll start trying them all out. Unless you know a little about xposed and have some instruction.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (May 12, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> Looks like the official Band 12 update (AOD7) for the Avant is now available. Anyone try it out yet? I've (superstitiously) turned off Band 12 on mine just to make sure that everything is bone-stock before (if) I try it.

Click to collapse



How would the update work for metropcs if so how would update manually?


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 12, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> How would the update work for metropcs if so how would update manually?

Click to collapse



I don't know what they're doing on the MetroPCS side of things. I'm on T-Mobile and I'm about to take the plunge as I write this. Hopefully I'll be able to go on to root and a custom recovery afterwards (I'll probably try that next week, since I won't really have time to d--k around with factory resetting and then reinstalling/reconfiguring apps). If not, no biggie.

Looks like it's not quite rolled out yet, at least for me. When I go to "Software Update" in the About Device section, it's saying mine (on ANK3) is up-to-date.


----------



## redsfan27 (May 12, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> I don't know what they're doing on the MetroPCS side of things. I'm on T-Mobile and I'm about to take the plunge as I write this. Hopefully I'll be able to go on to root and a custom recovery afterwards (I'll probably try that next week, since I won't really have time to d--k around with factory resetting and then reinstalling/reconfiguring apps). If not, no biggie.
> 
> Looks like it's not quite rolled out yet, at least for me. When I go to "Software Update" in the About Device section, it's saying mine (on ANK3) is up-to-date.

Click to collapse



I just finished installing the update. I had to do it through odin because no matter what I did I couldn't get the phone to find the ota or Kies to find it. I just downloaded the firmware from sammobile and used odin to flash through download mode. After everything got situated (no data was wiped or apps) I went on to re root. Root worked the same way as before except for some reason SuperSU didn't flash with the .tar file.  Lastly, I just finished installing the xposed framework again. So far everything seems the same as it was before. Just wanted to let everyone know that root is still attainable after the update.
Edit: I'm on T-Mobile


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 12, 2015)

I got the OTA when I tried it this morning. It went smoothly, but the hidden service menu is either disabled or under a different code. That is, *#197328640# still brings up the service menu, but the Q and 0000 key inputs no longer do anything. You'll see the menu blink for a moment, and then it's back to the standard service menu. As for Band 12, I won't know until I'm in an area where it's available. Between WPWR-TV broadcasting on Channel 51, and AT&T holding the 700A block in the Chicago area, that won't be happening here any time soon. Band 12 is live in the Grand Rapids and Mt. Pleasant areas of Michigan, and there are reports of it going live in the Indianapolis area as well.

It's probably a good idea to play it safe and manually disable Band 12 before applying the OTA (which I did).


----------



## redsfan27 (May 12, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> I got the OTA when I tried it this morning. It went smoothly, but the hidden service menu is either disabled or under a different code. That is, *#197328640# still brings up the service menu, but the Q and 0000 key inputs no longer do anything. You'll see the menu blink for a moment, and then it's back to the standard service menu. As for Band 12, I won't know until I'm in an area where it's available. Between WPWR-TV broadcasting on Channel 51, and AT&T holding the 700A block in the Chicago area, that won't be happening here any time soon. Band 12 is live in the Grand Rapids and Mt. Pleasant areas of Michigan, and there are reports of it going live in the Indianapolis area as well.
> 
> It's probably a good idea to play it safe and manually disable Band 12 before applying the OTA (which I did).

Click to collapse



I use *#2263# to force band 12 and *#197328640# still works for band 12 for for me.


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 12, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> I use *#2263# to force band 12 and *#197328640# still works for band 12 for for me.

Click to collapse



*#2263# does show Band 12 as a preference option, but in *#197328640#, key input Q followed by key input 0000 just brings me back to the usual debug screen that only has "information" menu entries.


----------



## redsfan27 (May 12, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> *#2263# does show Band 12 as a preference option, but in *#197328640#, key input Q followed by key input 0000 just brings me back to the usual debug screen that only has "information" menu entries.

Click to collapse



I guess I'm confused what you're trying to do with *#197... I assumed you were trying to see the band info. This is what it'll show if you click basic info

And this is what *#2263# shows for me
I wouldn't think you would need the key input and 0000 if you have both commands.


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 12, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> I guess I'm confused what you're trying to do with *#197... I assumed you were trying to see the band info. This is what it'll show if you click basic infoView attachment 3309074
> And this is what *#2263# shows for meView attachment 3309075
> I wouldn't think you would need the key input and 0000 if you have both commands.

Click to collapse



See my earlier post about enabling Band 12 on the earlier firmware. On the older firmware, after entering *#197328640# and bringing up the service menu, you can use key inputs Q and 0000 to bring up a hidden menu (which is needed to enable band 12). That whole menu has been ripped out, or the codes are different (one or the other). There were a whole lot of other settings and information screens available as well, though I didn't change any of them.

That's why I suggested going back and disabling band 12 if you enabled it manually, just in case the OTA misinterprets things when it installs. It's probably just paranoia on my part.


----------



## redsfan27 (May 12, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> See my earlier post about enabling Band 12 on the earlier firmware. On the older firmware, after entering *#197328640# and bringing up the service menu, you can use key inputs Q and 0000 to bring up a hidden menu (which is needed to enable band 12). That whole menu has been ripped out, or the codes are different (one or the other). There were a whole lot of other settings and information screens available as well, though I didn't change any of them.
> 
> That's why I suggested going back and disabling band 12 if you enabled it manually, just in case the OTA misinterprets things when it installs. It's probably just paranoia on my part.

Click to collapse



I see what you're saying now. This blocks out a ton of extra menus. This also doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## DroidJP (May 12, 2015)

Sounds like this update its for tmobile only. No update for metropcs yet.


----------



## redsfan27 (May 12, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Sounds like this update its for tmobile only. No update for metropcs yet.

Click to collapse



Yeah so far that's what it seems like


----------



## rudmarley (May 12, 2015)

I did update mine via kies without disable manually B12 , now that menu no longer available.
Is it mean mine is B12 enabled?
Btw,after updated become unrooted and back to stock recovery.
I flash cf auto root again.
Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jcl972 (May 12, 2015)

lazer9 said:


> Did you go into Xposed and do a reinstall of it's framework?

Click to collapse



I'm having problems reinstalling Xposed do you know a little about Xposed?


----------



## lazer9 (May 12, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> I'm having problems reinstalling Xposed do you know a little about Xposed?

Click to collapse



What version of Xposed are you trying to install/update? Be careful, there is a "Lollipop ONLY" in dev/release already so absolutely do not try that one by mistake.

Also, are you going with (Assuming KitKat version*s) , the latest stable or beta?

Lastly, what exact problem are you having with it re-installing?

Depending... A few thoughts off the top of my head:

-Completely uninstall it, reboot to recovery (TWRP) & Wipe Cache and Dalvik.

-Reboot to system & re-install Xposed app THEN proceed to load it and select [Install]

Last thought: I am not sure how much or if dependence on "BusyBox" being correctly installed or updated so if all else fails, possibly look into that.

Hope you can get it resolved. Feel free to PM me if further issue and I will try to help so we don't clutter this thread... Unless others are having issues with it and can benefit from the discussion. :good:


----------



## allglorytoadonai (May 12, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Yeah so far that's what it seems like

Click to collapse



Can you flash T-Mobile update over the stock metro ROM?


----------



## redsfan27 (May 12, 2015)

allglorytoadonai said:


> Can you flash T-Mobile update over the stock metro ROM?

Click to collapse



I don't have metro but I would assume so. Might be risky though unless you can find the original metro stock ROM out there somewhere in case you brick it.

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

Is anybody else having random shut offs? I'm not talking about reboots, this is a full shut off. So far my avant has done it twice today.


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 12, 2015)

Has anyone updated to G386TUVU1AOD7, and tried to use j03lpr86's tether fix?

Does it work?

I am only asking, because I'm thinking about flashing, but not if it cuts off my tether without a fix.


----------



## redsfan27 (May 12, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Has anyone updated to G386TUVU1AOD7, and tried to use j03lpr86's tether fix?
> 
> Does it work?
> 
> I am only asking, because I'm thinking about flashing, but not if it cuts off my tether without a fix.

Click to collapse



Is this for T-Mobile? I've never had any issues with the stock tether app, which doesn't count towards my tether usage for some reason anyways.


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 12, 2015)

I'm on Metro, but I've used a T-Mobile ROM before. Metro hasn't updated their firmware yet to allow for the proper use of VoLTE and Band 12.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 12, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Is this for T-Mobile? I've never had any issues with the stock tether app, which doesn't count towards my tether usage for some reason anyways.

Click to collapse



Your not the only one it doesn't count.. mine does the same

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 13, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Has anyone updated to G386TUVU1AOD7, and tried to use j03lpr86's tether fix?
> 
> Does it work?
> 
> I am only asking, because I'm thinking about flashing, but not if it cuts off my tether without a fix.

Click to collapse



I'm also wondering about this. Has anybody flashed this update and successfully reinstalled twrp and re rooted

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

Never mind I went back a couple of pages and found my answer.


----------



## afr33sl4ve (May 14, 2015)

Snapchat, Zedge, and Vines all have stopped working for me. I thought it was MoaAB, but removing it didn't work. I have the Xposed Framework, with WANAM Exposed. Along with a mish-mash of other apps.

Ideas?


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 17, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I'm also wondering about this. Has anybody flashed this update and successfully reinstalled twrp and re rooted
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------
> 
> Never mind I went back a couple of pages and found my answer.

Click to collapse


@Masterchief87, what answer? Where?


----------



## Exile1975 (May 17, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> @Masterchief87, what answer? Where?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60685622

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 17, 2015)

Exile1975 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60685622
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, that wasn't the answer I was seeking.

I'm trying to figure out if the tether bypass works still, or if someone will have to re-write?


----------



## Exile1975 (May 17, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Well, that wasn't the answer I was seeking.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if the tether bypass works still, or if someone will have to re-write?

Click to collapse



Why not be the first to try it and let others know?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 17, 2015)

Exile1975 said:


> Why not be the first to try it and let others know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because at this time, my phone is my only internet access? I mean, if I wasn't using it to tether to my router, I would jump right on it no problem. But at this time, it's my ONLY source of internet access for my home.


----------



## D-FUSE (May 18, 2015)

Yeah just to let y'all know over here the cam is fixed for cm11 over in the android forms


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 18, 2015)

Exile1975 said:


> Why not be the first to try it and let others know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just tried it. Had to go back to Metro ROM, tether fix wasn't working.

Would not fix. Anyone know if Metro has updated theirs to allow for VoLTE? I can't get OTA obviously.


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 18, 2015)

Long Story, short version.

Backedup everything... duh.

Flashed to latest T-Mobile OTA for SM-G386T (I have MPCS SM-G386T1)
Newest baseband...
VoLTE enabled
Tether not working

Switched back to MPCS Stock ROM/Baseband
VoLTE not working
Tether Working

What gives?

Oh, and of course MPCS support doesn't have a damn clue on what to do.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 18, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah just to let y'all know over here the cam is fixed for cm11 over in the android forms

Click to collapse



Thx for the info!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




D-FUSE said:


> Yeah just to let y'all know over here the cam is fixed for cm11 over in the android forms

Click to collapse



Btw man thanks for the work on getting it running!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 18, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Because at this time, my phone is my only internet access? I mean, if I wasn't using it to tether to my router, I would jump right on it no problem. But at this time, it's my ONLY source of internet access for my home.

Click to collapse











JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Just tried it. Had to go back to Metro ROM, tether fix wasn't working.
> 
> Would not fix. Anyone know if Metro has updated theirs to allow for VoLTE? I can't get OTA obviously.

Click to collapse



WiFi tether router is better. It's a paid app but it's well worth the 2.50 it costs. If you go to the avant root forum on android forums and find the thread called "avant free tethering" you will see instructions for setting it up in post#2


----------



## D-FUSE (May 18, 2015)

This is how I'm rollin!


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 18, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> This is how I'm rollin!
> _(image snipped)_

Click to collapse



Nice. I'm kind of on the fence about switching ROMs, though, because once in a blue moon I find Wi-Fi calling handy. But having alternate ROMs available is never a bad thing.


----------



## D-FUSE (May 18, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> Nice. I'm kind of on the fence about switching ROMs, though, because once in a blue moon I find Wi-Fi calling handy. But having alternate ROMs available is never a bad thing.

Click to collapse



You could always use Google voice for WiFi calling


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 18, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> WiFi tether router is better. It's a paid app but it's well worth the 2.50 it costs. If you go to the avant root forum on android forums and find the thread called "avant free tethering" you will see instructions for setting it up in post#2

Click to collapse



I USB tether to my router, and it gives everyone in my house internet access. 

I called T-Mobile, they understood what I was talking about... go figure. They also said there was nothing they could do... and wouldn't even offer any advice. They said MPCS SHOULD have their own TECH support line... but they don't.

I called MPCS again today, to show a friend what I go through... I told him the first thing they're going to say is... "Let's do a network signal refresh."

Sure as sh--...  that's exactly what they said... and he died laughing. I told MPCS if they don't pull their heads out of their a--es... I'm taking my business to T-Mobile, where I can get VoLTE all day... and not have to worry about my internet connection getting interrupted when I'm tethered.

I have a desktop, no wifi for it. I either tether directly to that, or my router. WiFi tether is of no use to me.


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 18, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> I USB tether to my router, and it gives everyone in my house internet access.
> 
> I called T-Mobile, they understood what I was talking about... go figure. They also said there was nothing they could do... and wouldn't even offer any advice. They said MPCS SHOULD have their own TECH support line... but they don't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I guess tethering to a actual WiFi router is much better. I bet you get way better signal strength with that than you do with the weak a** WiFi hotspot.


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 18, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yeah I guess tethering to a actual WiFi router is much better. I bet you get way better signal strength with that than you do with the weak a** WiFi hotspot.

Click to collapse



Actually, I do. lol.

I use way less power doing so, the phone runs a LOT cooler, and charges at the same time.

The only down-side at the moment is... the lack of VoLTE... which is killing me. Everytime someone calls... my connection drops, I lag, etc... then I'm on 4G (HSDPA+) connection speed.


----------



## redsfan27 (May 18, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Actually, I do. lol.
> 
> I use way less power doing so, the phone runs a LOT cooler, and charges at the same time.
> 
> The only down-side at the moment is... the lack of VoLTE... which is killing me. Everytime someone calls... my connection drops, I lag, etc... then I'm on 4G (HSDPA+) connection speed.

Click to collapse



Metro doesn't have volte?


----------



## Top Nurse (May 19, 2015)

Where can I find the CM rom for the Avant Metro PCS?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 19, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Metro doesn't have volte?

Click to collapse



Actually, MPCS, if you haven't noticed, runs off of T-Mobile's network, which has VoLTE.... so actually, any VoLTE capable device will do.


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 19, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> Actually, MPCS, if you haven't noticed, runs off of T-Mobile's network, which has VoLTE.... so actually, any VoLTE capable device will do.

Click to collapse



There is actually a system apk that has VoLTE in the name so the avant must be VoLTE capable. Its just a question of whether you have enabled VoLTE on your device and whether MetroPCS/T-Mobile supports VoLTE in your area.


----------



## Planterz (May 19, 2015)

The Avant is only $100 (new, not refurb) through the 20th. Makes me kinda wish I didn't just spend $70 on a GS4 and $30 on a new battery, case, and TGSPs. Obviously, the S4 is the better phone, but I still want to have a phone with band 12 when/if it ever comes to Tucson.


----------



## Bobby Tables (May 19, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> There is actually a system apk that has VoLTE in the name so the avant must be VoLTE capable. Its just a question of whether you have enabled VoLTE on your device and whether MetroPCS/T-Mobile supports VoLTE in your area.

Click to collapse



The Avant is definitely VoLTE capable (even with the older ANK3 firmware). If you're in a VoLTE area and connected to LTE, it won't drop out of LTE during a call. It doesn't have Wi-Fi handoff capabilities, though - as far as I know, only the iPhone 6 and UMA-equipped Blackberry handsets have that.


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 19, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> The Avant is definitely VoLTE capable (even with the older ANK3 firmware). If you're in a VoLTE area and connected to LTE, it won't drop out of LTE during a call. It doesn't have Wi-Fi handoff capabilities, though - as far as I know, only the iPhone 6 and UMA-equipped Blackberry handsets have that.

Click to collapse



MetroPCS' version of Avant does not go to VoLTE unless you're on the newest T-Mobile ROM... and with that, you can't tether. There's some bull**** in there that won't let you tether if you disable the security checks... idfk.

I have not yet tried the CM11 ROM, but I plan on doing that today.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 19, 2015)

JaCkO-MaYhEm said:


> MetroPCS' version of Avant does not go to VoLTE unless you're on the newest T-Mobile ROM... and with that, you can't tether. There's some bull**** in there that won't let you tether if you disable the security checks... idfk.
> 
> I have not yet tried the CM11 ROM, but I plan on doing that today.

Click to collapse



Watch out baseband has changed it might still not work as far as tethering is concerned 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JaCkO-MaYhEm (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, I tried that one already. I have the SM-G386T1, MPCS version. T-Mobile's ROM would work perfectly if it weren't for the lack of being able to tether.

I'm just tired of calls interrupting my internet connection. lol.


----------



## afr33sl4ve (May 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> This is how I'm rollin!...

Click to collapse



Where?


----------



## D-FUSE (May 21, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> Where?

Click to collapse



Where what?


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 21, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> Where?

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## afr33sl4ve (May 21, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Where what?

Click to collapse





Masterchief87 said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



I found it before I had a chance to reply.


----------



## dustdu2017 (May 22, 2015)

Can I root the T-Mobile prepaid Galaxy Avant without a computer and just an app?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (May 22, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Can I root the T-Mobile prepaid Galaxy Avant without a computer and just an app?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No. You need a computer to flash twrp or cwm then flash SuperSU zip through recovery. That's the best way to root it.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (May 23, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Where what?

Click to collapse



Message me on hangout. Let's get CM12.1 going. Just got this phone as a temp and I really need to boost it. Already rooted and using twrp. No progress on getting kernel to boot. I compiled it from source and stuff courtesy of opensource samsung but kernel is missing proper setup. It boots then screen flashes then hard resets.

EDIT: In progress of compiling CM12.1  Should be done in an hour. I'll test...and hopefully don't brick.


----------



## D-FUSE (May 24, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Message me on hangout. Let's get CM12.1 going. Just got this phone as a temp and I really need to boost it. Already rooted and using twrp. No progress on getting kernel to boot. I compiled it from source and stuff courtesy of opensource samsung but kernel is missing proper setup. It boots then screen flashes then hard resets.
> 
> EDIT: In progress of compiling CM12.1  Should be done in an hour. I'll test...and hopefully don't brick.

Click to collapse



I did


----------



## redsfan27 (May 24, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> EDIT: In progress of compiling CM12.1  Should be done in an hour. I'll test...and hopefully don't brick.

Click to collapse



Did it compile? (don't want to be pushy or anything I'm just excited)


----------



## D-FUSE (May 24, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Did it compile? (don't want to be pushy or anything I'm just excited)

Click to collapse



It isn't booting the kernel isn't


----------



## redsfan27 (May 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> It isn't booting the kernel isn't

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update ?


----------



## afr33sl4ve (May 24, 2015)

I haven't seen any recent discussion on it, however, what's the status on resetting/not tripping the KNOX flag?

I'd like to regain the ability to jump off this phone (hindsight is 20/20, heh), should I choose to.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (May 24, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Thanks for the update ?

Click to collapse



Oh... There's a lot of required patching for 5.1.1. It's a pain in the freaking booty.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 24, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> I haven't seen any recent discussion on it, however, what's the status on resetting/not tripping the KNOX flag?
> 
> I'd like to regain the ability to jump off this phone (hindsight is 20/20, heh), should I choose to.

Click to collapse



Chainfire Auto-root trips the KNOX counter. I don't think another root method exists.


----------



## afr33sl4ve (May 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Chainfire Auto-root trips the KNOX counter. I don't think another root method exists.

Click to collapse



Then, will flashing a stock ROM reset the counter?


----------



## Planterz (May 24, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> Then, will flashing a stock ROM reset the counter?

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## afr33sl4ve (May 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Nope.

Click to collapse



It seems that we've looped back to my original question, has there been progress made to reset the KNOX counter?


----------



## DMedina559 (May 24, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> It seems that we've looped back to my original question, has there been progress made to reset the KNOX counter?

Click to collapse



According to Samsung it's impossible

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (May 24, 2015)

afr33sl4ve said:


> It seems that we've looped back to my original question, has there been progress made to reset the KNOX counter?

Click to collapse



To my knowledge, no Samsung has a KNOX reset method. Just the earlier Triangle Away for older devices like the S3.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 24, 2015)

There was someone that said they could in this thread and achieved that but idk what post it was

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (May 24, 2015)

Knox as far as I know is a switch that gets flipped or a fuse that gets cut and that's how it is known if Knox is reset


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 24, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Knox as far as I know is a switch that gets flipped or a fuse that gets cut and that's how it is known if Knox is reset

Click to collapse



That's what I thought to.. I said the same but now I'm confused..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (May 25, 2015)

Ugh I hate Samsung


----------



## jmori2014 (May 26, 2015)

*Help *

Please dear friend, any have the sm-g368t1?
Can you gift me a back up folder EFS, my phone is brick.
Please gift me a back up efs g368t1 please.
Regards


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 27, 2015)

jmori2014 said:


> Please dear friend, any have the sm-g368t1?
> Can you gift me a back up folder EFS, my phone is brick.
> Please gift me a back up efs g368t1 please.
> Regards

Click to collapse



Nobody can give you a backup of efs because that is a partition that is unique to each device. For instance, if you flash a efs backup from my phone, your phone would then have my imei number.


----------



## jcl972 (May 27, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Nobody can give you a backup of efs because that is a partition that is unique to each device. For instance, if you flash a efs backup from my phone, your phone would then have my imei number.

Click to collapse



Glad you cleared that up. I was gonna give him mine.


----------



## spaniolo (May 28, 2015)

Hello friends, since I started this thread when I first got the Avant in October I have moved to the S5, I have tried to keep up to date  so I can also update the OP. It is kind of sad to hear that it is such a challenge to get developing for this little gem. However if anything new is up please let me know or PM so I can update the OP. Cheers!!!!


----------



## codyedmonson (May 28, 2015)

jmori2014 said:


> Please dear friend, any have the sm-g368t1?
> Can you gift me a back up folder EFS, my phone is brick.
> Please gift me a back up efs g368t1 please.
> Regards

Click to collapse



What did you do to mess it up?


----------



## aznrice2k4 (May 28, 2015)

Guys, I'm like this close to finishing a cm-12.1 build.


----------



## jmori2014 (May 28, 2015)

*Help me please*

I bought a second-hand phone, the person who sold it to me said it was the USA. True, but to function in my country this person will change the IMEI but recently blocked it and not as free.
The only thing I could think of was to copy a free imei.
A technician told me that if the IMEI is not in the same country there is no risk of sharing the IMEI


----------



## aznrice2k4 (May 28, 2015)

jmori2014 said:


> I bought a second-hand phone, the person who sold it to me said it was the USA. True, but to function in my country this person will change the IMEI but recently blocked it and not as free.
> The only thing I could think of was to copy a free imei.
> A technician told me that if the IMEI is not in the same country there is no risk of sharing the IMEI

Click to collapse



Don't talk about IMEI exchange, it's illegal.


----------



## jcl972 (May 28, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Guys, I'm like this close to finishing a cm-12.1 build.

Click to collapse



Sounds great!


----------



## razielpr (May 28, 2015)

how can i get unllimited thetering with this phone????


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 28, 2015)

razielpr said:


> how can i get unllimited thetering with this phone????

Click to collapse



First make a full nandroid backup, then flashTHIS ZIP from post#582 in recovery, or you can buy WiFi Tether Router for $2.50 and set it up LIKE THIS.


----------



## codyedmonson (May 28, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> First make a full nandroid backup, then flashTHIS ZIP from post#582 in recovery, or you can buy WiFi Tether Router for $2.50 and set it up LIKE THIS.

Click to collapse



You should just copy this post and save it to your google keep, so that way every time someone asks it you can just copy and paste it lol


----------



## D-FUSE (May 29, 2015)

AOKP 

http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/920692/


----------



## Rican Bx Bomba (May 29, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> AOKP
> 
> http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/920692/

Click to collapse



Been on this for a few hours now, I love it! Thanks!


----------



## jmori2014 (May 30, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Don't talk about IMEI exchange, it's illegal.

Click to collapse



I want to return it to its normal state, it is not illegal. And then I want to release.

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

Buy a second-hand cell and has imei changed, I want it back to normal and free. Someone help me? And I got the one with the box but you can not make it work the avant Model


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 30, 2015)

jmori2014 said:


> I want to return it to its normal state, it is not illegal. And then I want to release.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------
> 
> Buy a second-hand cell and has imei changed, I want it back to normal and free. Someone help me? And I got the one with the box but you can not make it work the avant Model

Click to collapse



In the us it is illegal to change the imei, ESN, or meid of a phone unless you are refurbishing the device and it is not stolen. This exemption only applies to businesses.

 Also, this phone does not like it when you play around with efs. I already soft bricked one while trying to backup and restore efs. If you try to change your phones imei by flashing the modemst1, efs, or modemst2 partition from a different device you are very likely to turn it into a media player that eats your battery like crazy, will not get calls or data signal, has no imei number, and won't shut off until you pull the battery or it dies. Take it from someone that learned the hard way. Don't **** with the phones efs partitions or try to change the imei number.

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------

Also, don't ask people for a backup of their efs partitions or for help with changing your phone's imei. You will only succeed in further agitating everyone.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (May 30, 2015)

Masterchief, well said bud!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jmori2014 (May 30, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> In the us it is illegal to change the imei, ESN, or meid of a phone unless you are refurbishing the device and it is not stolen. This exemption only applies to businesses.
> 
> Also, this phone does not like it when you play around with efs. I already soft bricked one while trying to backup and restore efs. If you try to change your phones imei by flashing the modemst1, efs, or modemst2 partition from a different device you are very likely to turn it into a media player that eats your battery like crazy, will not get calls or data signal, has no imei number, and won't shut off until you pull the battery or it dies. Take it from someone that learned the hard way. Don't **** with the phones efs partitions or try to change the imei number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did not ask advice, I asked for solutions. Thank you anyway ...


----------



## D-FUSE (May 30, 2015)

jmori2014 said:


> Did not ask advice, I asked for solutions. Thank you anyway ...

Click to collapse



I think you meant. I did not ask for advice. Well my friend I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this,but I'm afraid. That there is no solution for your problem. I don't even think I'm qualified to give you the help you need. But I'm sure if you make an appointment somewhere what your local psychiatrist they will be able to get you the right meds that you need,because you have to be retarded or crazy if you think someone is gonna give you there efs partition.


----------



## Masterchief87 (May 30, 2015)

jmori2014 said:


> Did not ask advice, I asked for solutions. Thank you anyway ...

Click to collapse



You want a solution? Take the avant you have, and throw it in the trash, then go get yourself an iPhone and stop asking people for help with something illegal! There's your solution!


----------



## DuvalBoy54 (May 30, 2015)

I will give you my efs partition,  it will require everything you own, and $1,000,000!! It's illegal as hell and I'm going need the best lawyer ur $$$ can buy!!  Might cough up that extra ?  just for asking anyone on here for suggesting it!!!


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sammy kernel booting hehe


----------



## Bobby Tables (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, now that I've carrier-unlocked my Avant and moved it to my secondary service on H2O, I've decided to take the plunge and root it.

Installing TWRP went smoothly. However, my advice regarding rooting: Don't let TWRP install the SuperSU installer. Download the flashable SuperSU ZIP directly, and then install it via TWRP.

I tried the installer approach, and:

1. the Play install option failed, and
2. the TWRP install option would download it, not tell me where it downloaded it to, and I couldn't find it in TWRP.

Just downloading it directly worked like a charm.


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 1, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> Well, now that I've carrier-unlocked my Avant and moved it to my secondary service on H2O, I've decided to take the plunge and root it.
> 
> Installing TWRP went smoothly. However, my advice regarding rooting: Don't let TWRP install the SuperSU installer. Download the flashable SuperSU ZIP directly, and then install it via TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked android forums I got some development going on over there aokp,philz recovery,a recovery installer app with stock twrp,and cwm


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, time to flash.


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 2, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Well, time to flash.

Click to collapse



Don't mean to pry but how did it go?


----------



## thebrenda (Jun 2, 2015)

*Root Checker says*

Followed the directions below exactly. Got the Passed from Odin. Got SuperSU installed. SuperSU has SuperUser Enable. But Root Checker says that root access is not properly installed on this device.

i have sm-g386t, 4.4.2, KOT49H.G386TUVU1AOD7 build. 

Any ideas?

Instructions:
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it.
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone.
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously.
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left.
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 2, 2015)

thebrenda said:


> Followed the directions below exactly. Got the Passed from Odin. Got SuperSU installed. SuperSU has SuperUser Enable. But Root Checker says that root access is not properly installed on this device.
> 
> i have sm-g386t, 4.4.2, KOT49H.G386TUVU1AOD7 build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The better way to root the phone is install twrp and then flash the updated SuperSU.zip fro. Chainfires website. It installs the latest binary and app to /system/apps/


----------



## thebrenda (Jun 2, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> The better way to root the phone is install twrp and then flash the updated SuperSU.zip fro. Chainfires website. It installs the latest binary and app to /system/apps/

Click to collapse



I just want to be super user so that I can use unlimited wifi tethering. I do not want a different ROM than stock.


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 2, 2015)

thebrenda said:


> I just want to be super user so that I can use unlimited wifi tethering. I do not want a different ROM than stock.

Click to collapse



TWRP is a custom recovery and flashing the supersu.zip just roots your phone, you're not installing any custom ROM.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Tables (Jun 2, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> TWRP is a custom recovery and flashing the supersu.zip just roots your phone, you're not installing any custom ROM.

Click to collapse



In addition, TWRP is extremely useful for another reason: backups. You can back up your system either to internal storage or (better yet) SD card, which can be very handy if something goes awry, or you later decide that you want to play around with custom ROMs.


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 2, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Well, time to flash.

Click to collapse



I'll tell you this my mans got it going on


----------



## thebrenda (Jun 2, 2015)

thebrenda said:


> I just want to be super user so that I can use unlimited wifi tethering. I do not want a different ROM than stock.

Click to collapse



OK, so I set SuperSU settings to have Access -> Default access -> Grant. Now Root Checker says that I am rooted. I did not understand how SuperSU works.

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




DMedina559 said:


> According to Samsung it's impossible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



When I launched SuperSU it asked if I wanted to reset the Knox counter and I said Yes. It said SUCCESS. No idea how to check it though. How do you check the Knox counter? Also, cannot you use TriangleAway to reset?


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 2, 2015)

thebrenda said:


> I just want to be super user so that I can use unlimited wifi tethering. I do not want a different ROM than stock.

Click to collapse





thebrenda said:


> OK, so I set SuperSU settings to have Access -> Default access -> Grant. Now Root Checker says that I am rooted. I did not understand how SuperSU works.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To see if you've tripped Knox (if you installed TWRP you did) you have to boot into download mode, it's on the upper left hand corner. As for SuperSU, it can't reset the knox counter, what it asked was to disable Knox because it can cause problems if you're rooted.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 2, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'll tell you this my mans got it going on

Click to collapse



I'll get this shhhz working soon. I just need to figure out the proprietary files and what's wrong with it.


----------



## DuvalBoy54 (Jun 6, 2015)

How is cm 12 coming along?


----------



## gustavogaldino15 (Jun 7, 2015)

Good tutorial


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 7, 2015)

DuvalBoy54 said:


> How is cm 12 coming along?

Click to collapse



I've been busy with school and finals so I haven't been able to build. After next week, we shall see.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DuvalBoy54 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok. Good luck with school. All we got is time.


----------



## pewipo123 (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone have a link to a rooted stock rom??....or a stock rom.that i can root..,possible a flashable.zip???... Or odin flashable???

Most of the links here are giving me 404 error however i am running aokp atm.. Can be a daily, i just have no video recording and im getting low signal. Fixable im sure


----------



## Andronote3 (Jun 8, 2015)

*locked bootloader*

i was on aokp 4.4.4 and flashed the latest aod7. now my bootloader is locked. it says Qualcomm secureboot enabled.  i can't root via towelroot anymore and i can't flash twrp through the avant exploded app. as far as i know i can't flash cf root if my bootloader is locked. (correct me if I'm wrong). do i have any hope to root or to unlock the bootloader?


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 8, 2015)

Andronote3 said:


> i was on aokp 4.4.4 and flashed the latest aod7. now my bootloader is locked. it says Qualcomm secureboot enabled.  i can't root via towelroot anymore and i can't flash twrp through the avant exploded app. as far as i know i can't flash cf root if my bootloader is locked. (correct me if I'm wrong). do i have any hope to root or to unlock the bootloader?

Click to collapse



I'm willing to bet you haven't tried to root using cf auto root, try it it should work. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andronote3 (Jun 8, 2015)

no i haven't. like I said on my post, as far as i know i can't or in not supposed to. i think it even says that on the instructions there in chainfire's website. i was asking for a correction.


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 8, 2015)

Andronote3 said:


> no i haven't. like I said on my post, as far as i know i can't or in not supposed to. i think it even says that on the instructions there in chainfire's website. i was asking for a correction.

Click to collapse



Nah man, do it. No lie I just finished that whole process, your bootloader isn't locked. Root with cf and finish following that guide. 


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jun 9, 2015)

pewipo123 said:


> Anyone have a link to a rooted stock rom??....or a stock rom.that i can root..,possible a flashable.zip???... Or odin flashable???
> 
> Most of the links here are giving me 404 error however i am running aokp atm.. Can be a daily, i just have no video recording and im getting low signal. Fixable im sure

Click to collapse



Video recording has been fixed. You must still be using an old build.







Andronote3 said:


> i was on aokp 4.4.4 and flashed the latest aod7. now my bootloader is locked. it says Qualcomm secureboot enabled.  i can't root via towelroot anymore and i can't flash twrp through the avant exploded app. as far as i know i can't flash cf root if my bootloader is locked. (correct me if I'm wrong). do i have any hope to root or to unlock the bootloader?

Click to collapse



It has always said that Qualcomm secure boot is enabled. You just didn't notice it until now. Your bootloader isn't locked. I've already flashed the aod7 firmware more than once and I was still able to root, install custom recovery, and flash ROMs.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 9, 2015)

For those who want to test CM-12.1 https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347757459. I highly recommend to do a backup. This new build should boot... but radio and wifi might be borked. Logcats, dmesg, would help. I personally haven't flashed this yet.


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 9, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> For those who want to test CM-12.1 https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347757459. I highly recommend to do a backup. This new build should boot... but radio and wifi might be borked. Logcats, dmesg, would help. I personally haven't flashed this yet.

Click to collapse



Yep, no signal or wifi. Recents button also didn't work, and I couldn't copy anything from my pc to either storage, sorry I don't have logs.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 9, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Yep, no signal or wifi. Recents button also didn't work, and I couldn't copy anything from my pc to either storage, sorry I don't have logs.

Click to collapse



I have a feeling it has to do something with selinux

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jun 9, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> I have a feeling it has to do something with selinux
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you can get data up and running, I'll be more than happy to test and report. I use my avant regularly for my job searching, so having data is the bare minimum requirement.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 10, 2015)

ninjasinabag said:


> If you can get data up and running, I'll be more than happy to test and report. I use my avant regularly for my job searching, so having data is the bare minimum requirement.

Click to collapse



BAM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Uploading. Wifi and bt are broken for now.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 10, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> BAM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about transferring stuff via USB?
And could you just list everything that's broken other than WiFi and bt


----------



## games906 (Jun 10, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> BAM! Uploading. Wifi and bt are broken for now.

Click to collapse



Is the same issue from the cell the same kind with the wifi and BT?


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 10, 2015)

games906 said:


> Is the same issue from the cell the same kind with the wifi and BT?

Click to collapse



Huh


codyedmonson said:


> What about transferring stuff via USB?
> And could you just list everything that's broken other than WiFi and bt

Click to collapse



It is fully functional minus that. I haven't been able to test extensively due to school. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 10, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Huh
> 
> It is fully functional minus that. I haven't been able to test extensively due to school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm willing to test, is it finished uploading?


----------



## games906 (Jun 10, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Huh
> 
> It is fully functional minus that. I haven't been able to test extensively due to school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol I mean is the reason mobile data wasnt working previously close to why WiFi and Bluetooth wasn't working? 
I'm soooooo happy to see a lollipop in progress for this phone!!


----------



## Murphy7523 (Jun 10, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I'm willing to test, is it finished uploading?

Click to collapse



I am willing also where is the current link.
 thank you.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 10, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> I'm willing to test, is it finished uploading?

Click to collapse



Going to attempt a fix for WiFi and BT then I'll upload new one.


games906 said:


> Lol I mean is the reason mobile data wasnt working previously close to why WiFi and Bluetooth wasn't working?
> I'm soooooo happy to see a lollipop in progress for this phone!!

Click to collapse



If I knew, we wouldn't have this issue now would we?! Lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jun 10, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Going to attempt a fix for WiFi and BT then I'll upload new one.
> 
> If I knew, we wouldn't have this issue now would we?! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Quick question, how did you get the data to work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone can confirm that this rom aod7 work with the metro avant

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have metro and I did the process to get the aod7 baseband version, the rom booted up fine... 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> I have metro and I did the process to get the aod7 baseband version, the rom booted up fine...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK thanks, I give it a try

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> OK thanks, I give it a try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No problem, I didn't look at that when I had it so idk but it did boot up fine 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> OK thanks, I give it a try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



LTE worked perfectly fine. You'll have to go through and uninstall the T-Mobile **** though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> LTE worked perfectly fine. You'll have to go through and uninstall the T-Mobile **** though.

Click to collapse



What's do  you mean with  T-Mobile ***

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What's do  you mean with  T-Mobile ***
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're asking if following the guide on Android Forums to get the AOD7 baseband works on the metro avant right? To get the baseband update you have to flash it through Odin, it's T-Mobile firmware so it comes with all of the T-Mobile bloat a T-Mobile avant would come with. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What's do  you mean with  T-Mobile ***
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



T-Mobile bloat ware


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 11, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Quick question, how did you get the data to work?

Click to collapse



Had to set the cmdline for kernel to to permissive. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 11, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Had to set the cmdline for kernel to to permissive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see you uploaded a couple of files, what are they for? Just curious 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> I see you uploaded a couple of files, what are they for? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



One for cm-12.1 testing. If you want to test download the ROM. Kernel fix. Download the latest official cm-12.1 gapps. Flash ROM, kernel fix, gapps in that order. If you don't backup, you won't be coming back lmao. The other zip I push my kernel for aokp-4.4.4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jun 11, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> . Kernel fix.

Click to collapse



What does the new kernel do?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 11, 2015)

games906 said:


> What does the new kernel do?

Click to collapse


source
I haven't really made it pro yet but it's a lot more efficient and updated. Plus I built it with linaro toolchain. I haven't tried y 4.9 toolchain yet because I need a working phone and don't have time to keep flashing and building.


----------



## games906 (Jun 11, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> source
> I haven't really made it pro yet but it's a lot more efficient and updated. Plus I built it with linaro toolchain. I haven't tried y 4.9 toolchain yet because I need a working phone and don't have time to keep flashing and building.

Click to collapse



I just flashed it and it seems to be working fine 
I can test stuff until you can get a working phone if that's what you need. I just applied the aokp version on top of the ROM


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 11, 2015)

games906 said:


> I just flashed it and it seems to be working fine
> I can test stuff until you can get a working phone if that's what you need. I just applied the aokp version on top of the ROM

Click to collapse



It should be a lot smoother and better.  ☺?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 11, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> It should be a lot smoother and better.  ☺?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bug list for cm12.1:
As you know BT and WiFi
Recent button
Camera
All I found, went back to aokp


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 11, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Bug list for cm12.1:
> As you know BT and WiFi
> Recent button
> Camera
> All I found, went back to aokp

Click to collapse



As well as apps to sd, which is a given in this situation. Camera2 also doesn't show up in the default launcher nor in Google now launcher, and Google camera didn't stick after a reboot. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jun 11, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Bug list for cm12.1:
> As you know BT and WiFi
> Recent button
> Camera
> All I found, went back to aokp

Click to collapse



Lol for the recent panel, I changed it to activate by double tapping the home button


----------



## rck01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Any details on what is different in your AOKP kernel vs. the one that came with dfuse's ROM? Just installed it now over my existing AOKP setup and wondering what to look for.

Thanks!
RCK


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 11, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Any details on what is different in your AOKP kernel vs. the one that came with dfuse's ROM? Just installed it now over my existing AOKP setup and wondering what to look for.
> 
> Thanks!
> RCK

Click to collapse



well the new one I just built has arm specific patches for improved stability,  performance,  and overall improvements over defuse's kernel.  I also used linaro 4.9 gcc to build it. Another thing is I added fauxsound drivers.  kernel

source











Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 11, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> well the new one I just built has arm specific patches for improved stability,  performance,  and overall improvements over defuse's kernel.  I also used linaro 4.9 gcc to build it. Another thing is I added fauxsound drivers.  kernel
> 
> source
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must be talking about CM's kernel all I did was add Lionheart to it. I'm no longer working on this device anymore just ordered a new screen for my nexus 6.


----------



## HeaT420 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone test aznrice2k4's kernel compared to DFuses? Any faster, more stable? How does Linaro compare to Lionheart?


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 11, 2015)

HeaT420 said:


> Anyone test aznrice2k4's kernel compared to DFuses? Any faster, more stable? How does Linaro compare to Lionheart?

Click to collapse



Lionheart is a governor..  linaro is something completely different. 
just flash it and see. the worst that can happen is it is the same more or less.  For the people who know me as a dev my kernels are amazing. I work with showp aka bricked kernel.  https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347758609

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jun 11, 2015)

Earlier today I flashed cm 12 to test it out for a little while and see how it runs on my avant. I'm back to stock now but every time I try to go to the gallery or take a screenshot I get errors. With the gallery it says there isn't enough storage space (while there clearly is). I'm sure a factory reset would fix this but any ideas before I go through the hassle of that? Sorry for the quality of the screen pics, as I said before I can't take screenshots. 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jun 11, 2015)

@aznrice2k4 I noticed you have a little secret in one of your folders lol


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 11, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Lionheart is a governor..  linaro is something completely different.
> just flash it and see. the worst that can happen is it is the same more or less.  For the people who know me as a dev my kernels are amazing. I work with showp aka bricked kernel.  https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347758609
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup Lionheart is just a governor the kernel I made is pretty much stock with governors I added badass too. It was supposed to be just something a little extra added for the AOKP I wasn't trying to get crazy with it nor am I offended anybody uses aznrice kernel over mine. I've known dude since the g flex and he did an awesome audio mod and everyone should try it. I don't even know why people are asking for comparisons. Just try it.


----------



## HeaT420 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ah. Alright thanks


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 12, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Earlier today I flashed cm 12 to test it out for a little while and see how it runs on my avant. I'm back to stock now but every time I try to go to the gallery or take a screenshot I get errors. With the gallery it says there isn't enough storage space (while there clearly is). I'm sure a factory reset would fix this but any ideas before I go through the hassle of that? Sorry for the quality of the screen pics, as I said before I can't take screenshots. View attachment 3358629View attachment 3358631
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



WHAT PHONE DID YOU FLASH IT ON?


games906 said:


> @aznrice2k4 I noticed you have a little secret in one of your folders lol

Click to collapse



Just some qcom audio effects and dolby.  Sound jizzing amazing brah.


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 12, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> WHAT PHONE DID YOU FLASH IT ON?
> 
> 
> Just some qcom audio effects and dolby.  Sound jizzing amazing brah.

Click to collapse



Noticed the cm12.1 fix was updated today, anything fixed?


----------



## redsfan27 (Jun 12, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> WHAT PHONE DID YOU FLASH IT ON?

Click to collapse



My avant. I found out that somehow the internal sd permissions got messed up and a quick factory reset + backup and restore with titanium fixed the problem.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 12, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> WHAT PHONE DID YOU FLASH IT ON?
> 
> 
> Just some qcom audio effects and dolby.  Sound jizzing amazing brah.

Click to collapse



You think you could add in some new governors? Underclocking and over clocking?


----------



## rck01 (Jun 12, 2015)

First to download your new kernel. Booted fine. So what's new on this build?

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jun 12, 2015)

So the cmfix zip fixed the data and storages, but camera bt with and camera are still broken. Also, if the device's screen turn off by itself, it reboots


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jun 12, 2015)

The new kernel works spectacular, azn. The aosp lock screen lag was basically neutered on my avant.


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 12, 2015)

ninjasinabag said:


> The new kernel works spectacular, azn. The aosp lock screen lag was basically neutered on my avant.

Click to collapse



You using it on AOKP or cm12.1? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 12, 2015)

New here been lurking and testing left cm12 running overnight worked fine til this morning then it started randomly resetting also supersu is a little difficult to enable


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jun 12, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> You using it on AOKP or cm12.1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AOKP, the lag dropped from 1.2 seconds to .3 which is a lot closer to stock.


----------



## rck01 (Jun 12, 2015)

ninjasinabag said:


> AOKP, the lag dropped from 1.2 seconds to .3 which is a lot closer to stock.

Click to collapse



I find it still varies. Sometimes it's nearly instantaneous, other times it can take up to 3 seconds. It all depends on how I left the phone before I hit the power button. When there are no running apps, it comes back quickly. If there's a bunch of stuff running, or a particularly demanding app in the foreground (i.e. Chrome), it'll take a bit longer.

Still, it's nothing too distracting. I can certainly live with the occasional minor pause when waking my phone. 

RCK

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jun 12, 2015)

@aznrice2k4 are the radio zips for flashing aod7 baseband? (what's the difference between them?)


----------



## DuvalBoy54 (Jun 13, 2015)

Gives access to band 12, only matters if you have it in your area. Helps get better signal though walls and buildings.

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

Aod7 zip don't flash modem. I'm on ank3, flashed last night still on ank3 modem. You actually have to Odin aod7 then re-root, flash backup of whatever your running now.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/921981/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

DuvalBoy54 said:


> Gives access to band 12, only matters if you have it in your area. Helps get better signal though walls and buildings.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can flash the stock fw after aod7 or had to be AOKP?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DuvalBoy54 (Jun 13, 2015)

Click on link. It will explain and give you everything you need to know and do to achieve aod7  on aokp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

How can I enable to send my app to the SD card on AOKP

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 06nono2015 (Jun 13, 2015)

*.*

Hi there...

Whouahhh.
What a Buzz..too much  for me.
Coming from 4.4.2 and don't know where we is the landing strip!
It's too much

ps:Validation post is A SHAME..
please report


----------



## spaniolo (Jun 13, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Have you checked android forums I got some development going on over there aokp,philz recovery,a recovery installer app with stock twrp,and cwm

Click to collapse



Hey @D-FUSE is it okay with you that I put a link to your AOSP rom on the OP?  I am trying to upgrade the OP with usefull info for everyone, already erased all the dead links. Thanks.


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 13, 2015)

spaniolo said:


> Hey @D-FUSE is it okay with you that I put a link to your AOSP rom on the OP?  I am trying to upgrade the OP with usefull info for everyone, already erased all the dead links. Thanks.

Click to collapse



That's cool bro I got a bunch of stuff over in af


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jun 13, 2015)

spaniolo said:


> Hey @D-FUSE is it okay with you that I put a link to your AOSP rom on the OP?  I am trying to upgrade the OP with usefull info for everyone, already erased all the dead links. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Edit: I see he already replied right before I did lol.


---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Here's some links for you to add to the op.

AOKP
http://androidforums.com/index.php?posts/6982620

CM11
http://androidforums.com/index.php?posts/6974950

PHILZ RECOVERY
http://androidforums.com/index.php?posts/6985231

STOCK DEODEX (ANK3 METRO & TMOBILE)
http://androidforums.com/index.php?posts/6937965


----------



## games906 (Jun 13, 2015)

So the reboots have seemed to stop in cm12.1 :/


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 13, 2015)

games906 said:


> So the reboots have seemed to stop in cm12.1 :/

Click to collapse



Did you do anything specific to get it to stop.


----------



## games906 (Jun 13, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> Did you do anything specific to get it to stop.

Click to collapse



Nope- I just was using it, realized that the screen was off. But it was in battery saving mode. Ever since then, its been working fine.?
It's like bs mode changes something but idk


----------



## games906 (Jun 14, 2015)

The reboots are back :'(


----------



## pewipo123 (Jun 14, 2015)

if i install that tmobile rom  on my metro pcs phone, im assuming everything will work right?  i see something was said about setting the cmdline in the kernal to " permisive, ..? how do i that?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jun 14, 2015)

pewipo123 said:


> if i install that tmobile rom  on my metro pcs phone, im assuming everything will work right?  i see something was said about setting the cmdline in the kernal to " permisive, ..? how do i that?

Click to collapse



Flash the cm fix zip on top of the cm12?1 rom in aznrice's android file host folder


----------



## games906 (Jun 14, 2015)

So.... I've reverted back to aokp. The reboots were becoming too much of a problem for me. I was able to deal with everything else, though.


----------



## ricki13th (Jun 14, 2015)

I see we have a custom kernel for AOKP. I tested it out and wow its pretty good. It has does well with the RAM and Greenify I average over 850 MB of free ram with everything cleared. Battery life seem pretty good both screen off and on (still testing) and The performance has been liquid smooth very good balance of performance and battery. I love the other amazing features it has like changing the RGB governors/I/O schedulers turnable and Volume Gains (DBs) I used this app that allows me to changed all these values  and more for *FREE* called Kernel Aduitor.  Thank you and keep up the good work


----------



## Bigmook103st (Jun 17, 2015)

*Kingroot. *

I found this and it worked. ..although it is in Chinese or something I just tdied it and it really works..

KING ROOT!!!! FOR THE SAMSUNG GALAXY AVANT YO!!!!


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 17, 2015)

Bigmook103st said:


> I found this and it worked. ..although it is in Chinese or something I just tdied it and it really works..
> 
> KING ROOT!!!! FOR THE SAMSUNG GALAXY AVANT YO!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah I would so use Chainfire's root method over that any day


----------



## Planterz (Jun 17, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah I would so use Chainfire's root method over that any day

Click to collapse



Chainfire trips KNOX though, so if all one wants is root (and not TWRP recovery), Kingroot has this advantage (I assume).


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Bigmook103st said:


> I found this and it worked. ..although it is in Chinese or something I just tdied it and it really works..
> 
> KING ROOT!!!! FOR THE SAMSUNG GALAXY AVANT YO!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm used to Superuser, and I know Kingroot installs its own version, is it possible to delete that and then install Superuser? If so, cool. As for why, like you said, Kingroot's version is in Chinese and I don't think they plan on making it in any other languages.

Also, can you install custom recovery (TWRP) after you've rooted with Kingroot? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rck01 (Jun 17, 2015)

Another day, another aznrice kernel! 

So, what's new in this build?

RCK

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jun 17, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Chainfire trips KNOX though, so if all one wants is root (and not TWRP recovery), Kingroot has this advantage (I assume).

Click to collapse



The only problem with this is that once kinguser installs itself to your system the only way to get rid of it is to flash the stock firmware with Odin or by using the file manager in twrp. Also, some apps that require root will have problems if you are using kingroot instead of SuperSU.
Kinguser is like cancer for your phone. Once you have it it is a real pain to get rid of.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 17, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Another day, another aznrice kernel!
> 
> So, what's new in this build?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Added 24bit audio processing.  a lot more fauxstuff. Intellidemand. Intelliplug. Blabla. I will make a zip that enables 24bit audio soon.


----------



## rck01 (Jun 17, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Added 24bit audio processing.  a lot more fauxstuff. Intellidemand. Intelliplug. Blabla. I will make a zip that enables 24bit audio soon.

Click to collapse



If you could also include a brief release notes doc that would be awesome. 

RCK

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> The only problem with this is that once kinguser installs itself to your system the only way to get rid of it is to flash the stock firmware with Odin or by using the file manager in twrp. Also, some apps that require root will have problems if you are using kingroot instead of SuperSU.
> Kinguser is like cancer for your phone. Once you have it it is a real pain to get rid of.

Click to collapse



I guess that answered my question to BigMook. Thanks.

I became familiar with Kingroot while Googling to see if root was available for the Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime and the Samsung Galaxy Core Prime.  Except for KingRoot, there is not. So the problem is if Chainfire and Kingo don't work (apparently neither work for either phone I mentioned), there is no other alternative but Kingroot.

Well to tie it back into this thread so its not thread drift, even though it will trip knox, apparently Chainfire should be used instead. I want both phones (Avant, and I decided on the Grand Prime) but I guess as far as rooting the Grand Prime, I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Thanks again.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 18, 2015)

rck01 said:


> If you could also include a brief release notes doc that would be awesome.
> 
> RCK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



```
5ca4e2f (HEAD -> aokp-kk, origin/aokp-kk) Intelli_plug: kernel sched/core: add per cpu nr_running stats
9268846 defconfig: update
9645f6b intelli_plug: add nr_running_thresholds based on thread capacity of SOC type
d4748a0 intelli_plug: remove legacy msm_rq based code
cd33932 intelli_plug: tweak cpu_nr_running threshold
7d68c15 intelli_plug: allow cpu_nr_running_threshold to be user adjustable
bff454d intelli_plug: use per cpu nr_runnings stats for unplugging cores
b9ca03f intelli_plug: add profiles support and misc code optimization
7f4ff9e intelli_plug: refactor stats calculation code to be less intrusive
aab295b Revert "proc: enhance time-average nr_running stats"
ea3fcc1 LCD_KCAL: Color Control driver for Samsung Afyon
8c3c1f7 ARM: mm: update __v7_setup() to the new LoUIS cache maintenance API
9d5e642 ARM: kernel: update __cpu_disable to use cache LoUIS maintenance API
59c85c2 ARM: mm: rename jump labels in v7_flush_dcache_all function
8e6d64a Revert "scheduler: compute time-average nr_running per run-queue"
caf1679 Revert "scheduler: Re-compute time-average nr_running on read"
5744aa8 intelli_plug: add parameter to control touch boost on/off
4be7a35 intelli_plug: add screen off max controls
7fa825f Intelli_plug: add wakeup cpufreq boost for quicker wakeup
b8d3040 MSM: Kconfig: add configuration entry for LCD KCAL
d8e9bb6 intelli_plug: code review clean up
b141bf3 intelli_plug: switch to use dedicated high priority workqueue
6405408 intelli_plug.c: enable touch boost for Samsung Afyon
eac2810 intelli_plug: performance tune-up continued...
a778ffa intellidemand: remove sampling rate updates based on suspend
132e4af exp: intellidemand 5.0
346ea34 intelli_plug: use a context safe function call instead
85ffcbf msm: kgsl: show current power level for 8974 SOCs.
a71fadc softirq: reduce latencies
9973b22 jiffies conversions: Use compile time constants when possible
d23ba08 writeback: fix occasional slow sync(1)
2da95df intelli_plug: add touch input logic
eb5867a intellidemand: enable touch boost for new touch screen device
cba495c powersuspend: fix logci derps :p
d8269c1 intelli_plug: add new power_suspend PM driver
b540af8 intellidemand: add new power_suspend PM driver
f0be7c2 powersuspend: new PM kernel driver for Android w/o early_suspend
ba87e92 ASoC: msm: qdsp6v2: ASM changes to use stream id as token parameter
cc566da ASoC: msm: increase media1 buffer size to 8k
d9623fc ASoC: msm: Increase proxy buffer size
5dbe91b ASoC: msm: qdsp6v2: fix possible integer overflow
f8af5e3 ASoC: msm: qdspv2: Add hw_free for mi2s backend
126572d ASoC: msm: Add check for both offset and index variable
d8ad7ff ASoC: msm: Check stream id for ASM callbacks in compress driver
1f9164d ASoC: msm: Send endpoint parameters for DDP decoder
df81197 ASoC: msm: qdsp6v2: Wait for stream to be available in gapless playback
ca51482 ASoC: msm: Add sample rates to PCM front-end
fa82ada ASoC: msm: Update the correct channel count for dolby configuration
95de015 build script
10da08b mm/zswap.c: fix build
```

boosted_afyon-20150617_173512-aokp-4.4.4-5ca4e2f.zip

I didn't add the script to enable 24audio bits. I'll make a separate zip for that later.


----------



## ricki13th (Jun 18, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Added 24bit audio processing.  a lot more fauxstuff. Intellidemand. Intelliplug. Blabla. I will make a zip that enables 24bit audio soon.

Click to collapse



Your kernels are heavenly. Wow, I love them so much lol. Do you mind if I post the to them on Android forums for more people to try out. Thank you for these kernels.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 18, 2015)

ricki13th said:


> Your kernels are heavenly. Wow, I love them so much lol. Do you mind if I post the to them on Android forums for more people to try out. Thank you for these kernels.

Click to collapse



Lol, sure I don't mind. Just link them to my kernel source is all I ask.  btw zip to enable new audio features. 
audio

Dolby credits to my man ZeroInfinity and his audio mod [SOUNDMOD][5th April] Dragon-Fi Audio v24.1


----------



## ricki13th (Jun 18, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Lol, sure I don't mind. Just link them to my kernel source is all I ask.  btw zip to enable new audio features.
> audio
> 
> Dolby credits to my man ZeroInfinity and his audio mod [SOUNDMOD][5th April] Dragon-Fi Audio v24.1

Click to collapse



OK sir, bty what setting do you recommend for optimal performance there is so much goodies jammed pack in here I don't know where to start. Never had such powerful custom kernel on my phone before lol.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 18, 2015)

ricki13th said:


> OK sir, bty what setting do you recommend for optimal performance there is so much goodies jammed pack in here I don't know where to start. Never had such powerful custom kernel on my phone before lol.

Click to collapse



Lol, get used to having a sick kernel. If I support a phone, you bet it will be ridiculous.  I honestly don't know. I didn't even get to test anything out. Compiled and build. That's what I've been doing. I honestly haven't had the chance to really enjoy my kernels. Btw which forum are you linking my kernel? Test stuff, if you hard reset, tell me what you did or get last_kmsg.


----------



## ricki13th (Jun 18, 2015)

Here it is on Android forum bty the sound mod give me an eargasm LMAO. 
http://androidforums.com/threads/custom-faux-based-kernel-for-aokp-by-aznrice2k4.923546/


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 18, 2015)

ricki13th said:


> Here it is on Android forum bty the sound mod give me an eargasm LMAO.
> http://androidforums.com/threads/custom-faux-based-kernel-for-aokp-by-aznrice2k4.923546/

Click to collapse



Yeah dude that Dolby hits hard.  after hours of it,  it feels like my ears are popped.  audio is insane lmao.  BTW this breaks DSP manager but you don't need it anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey guys, w I can't install kodi in AOKP, something happened with the DPI of the screen.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## pewipo123 (Jun 18, 2015)

ricki13th said:


> Here it is on Android forum bty the sound mod give me an eargasm LMAO.
> http://androidforums.com/threads/custom-faux-based-kernel-for-aokp-by-aznrice2k4.923546/

Click to collapse



question, im running that tmobile rom on my device.....yes rooted.... so, can i flash that dolby mod or do i need to be on aokp o CM?

gracias


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2015)

*OMG*

I honestly thought this was going to be a typical equalizer but this is just amazing GREAT JOB man


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 18, 2015)

pewipo123 said:


> question, im running that tmobile rom on my device.....yes rooted.... so, can i flash that dolby mod or do i need to be on aokp o CM?
> 
> gracias

Click to collapse



you could... I don't guaranteed true EARGASM since it is kernel activated. I'm sure Dolby will work but it won't be like..  let's say it feels like my ears are still tingling. lmao


[email protected] said:


> I honestly thought this was going to be a typical equalizer but this is just amazing GREAT JOB man

Click to collapse



Dude, if you had own a n5, htc one x,  n7, or a skyrocket, I'm godlike when it comes to audio...  that whole acid audio thing or whatever mods out there...  meh..  don't get me started.  lmao the audio effect is systemwide unlike DSP manager and what not.  

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dumb question but is there any way to adjust the levels after installing your latest? I kind of like DSP manager since it lets me set the levels for my Bluetooth headphones.

So, before I flash, is there any equivalent UI component for your Dolby tweak? Or a way to turn it off/go back to DSP manger if I don't like the results?

RCK


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 18, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Dumb question but is there any way to adjust the levels after installing your latest? I kind of like DSP manager since it lets me set the levels for my Bluetooth headphones.
> 
> So, before I flash, is there any equivalent UI component for your Dolby tweak? Or a way to turn it off/go back to DSP manger if I don't like the results?
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



levels?  huh?  you lost me dude 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jun 18, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> levels?  huh?  you lost me dude
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As in equalizer levels per the screenshot below:







You said your kernel breaks DSP Manager, so I'm wondering how I tune the equalizer levels once I've applied your new patch.

RCK

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 18, 2015)

rck01 said:


> As in equalizer levels per the screenshot below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the audio patch breaks the "compression" effect.  I'm sure equalizer should still work but I wouldn't know why you would go  ask after you hear this. 






Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2015)

Do you have plans to add cpu/gpu overclocking/underclocking for better gaming/ui experience

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jun 18, 2015)

How difficult would it be to create a custom kernal for stock, overclocked?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 19, 2015)

New kernal made everything super-smooth and negated the static when using the cpu

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have plans to add cpu/gpu overclocking/underclocking for better gaming/ui experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah lmao no worries 


redsfan27 said:


> How difficult would it be to create a custom kernal for stock, overclocked?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For me, easy lol. Almost got cm-12.1 fully functional. Just fixed BT. 

Overlooking on this phone wouldn't allow much. Just a waste of battery.. I don't believe in overclocking. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jun 19, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> For me, easy lol. Almost got cm-12.1 fully functional. Just fixed BT.
> 
> Overlooking on this phone wouldn't allow much. Just a waste of battery.. I don't believe in overclocking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I guess performance is already superb overclocking wouldn't do much anyways. HMU if you decide to make a kernal for stock. I'd be willing to test.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 19, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Yeah I guess performance is already superb overclocking wouldn't do much anyways. HMU if you decide to make a kernal for stock. I'd be willing to test.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Overclocking on phones just causes problems and this phone doesn't need that


----------



## rck01 (Jun 19, 2015)

Which governor is everyone using with aznrice's modded kernel? I noticed references to "intellidemand" in aznrice's notes. Is that now the best option? Or is "interactive" still better for general use?

RCK

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 19, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Which governor is everyone using with aznrice's modded kernel? I noticed references to "intellidemand" in aznrice's notes. Is that now the best option? Or is "interactive" still better for general use?
> 
> RCK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



stick to interactive for now... intellidemand is buggy.


----------



## rck01 (Jun 19, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> stick to interactive for now... intellidemand is buggy.

Click to collapse



OK. Thanks.

BTW, any thoughts in using Performance? Some think its faster race to idle mitigates the battery drain from running at full speed all the time. Given your intimate knowledge of kernel development, I'm curious to hear your take on the issue.

RCK


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jun 19, 2015)

I really appreciate the progress made for cm12.1 for the galaxy avant. the only problems I've had with the newest build are WiFi, brightness not changing, and lag with the music app. Other than those things, it's perfect!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

Understood the only reason I considered overclocking the cpu/gpu was because Gta San Andreas performs like **** even medium graphics is there a way to increase gaming performance with out overclocking while keeping the great battery life this kernal has brought 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jun 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Understood the only reason I considered overclocking the cpu/gpu was because Gta San Andreas performs like **** even medium graphics is there a way to increase gaming performance with out overclocking while keeping the great battery life this kernal has brought
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try installing trickstermod kernel settings and setting CPU and GPU governors to performance.

 In my experience GTA San Andreas wont play smoothly unless you have a minimum of 1.5GHZ quad core and 2GB of RAM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

It played smoothy on my galaxy light with  1 gb of ram and a exynos 3470 I personally think its optimization

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## amazinglarry311 (Jun 19, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Which governor is everyone using with aznrice's modded kernel? I noticed references to "intellidemand" in aznrice's notes. Is that now the best option? Or is "interactive" still better for general use?
> 
> RCK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



just performance man. there is this misconception that other governors save you an hour or two of battery life. it just isn't true. using governors that scale actually use MORE battery. look into it.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It played smoothy on my galaxy light with  1 gb of ram and a exynos 3470 I personally think its optimization

Click to collapse



The Avant has 35% more pixels to push.


----------



## rck01 (Jun 19, 2015)

amazinglarry311 said:


> just performance man. there is this misconception that other governors save you an hour or two of battery life. it just isn't true. using governors that scale actually use MORE battery. look into it.

Click to collapse



Weird, but I've found that the performance governor causes the phone to get laggy after a while, especially when I have lots of apps open. Switching back to the interactive governor immediately restores the phone's responsiveness.

Could it be a thermal issue? Is the Avant even capable of running full speed 24x7 without incurring some sort of thermal related throttling penalty?

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 19, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Weird, but I've found that the performance governor causes the phone to get laggy after a while, especially when I have lots of apps open. Switching back to the interactive governor immediately restores the phone's responsiveness.
> 
> Could it be a thermal issue? Is the Avant even capable of running full speed 24x7 without incurring some sort of thermal related throttling penalty?
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Dude that's just stuff you're gonna have to try for your self what you like is what you like and who cares what anyone else think it's your phone


----------



## rck01 (Jun 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Dude that's just stuff you're gonna have to try for your self what you like is what you like and who cares what anyone else think it's your phone

Click to collapse



Indeed. BTW, we miss your regular AOKP contributions. I think I'm beginning to experience withdrawal symptoms. I keep debating whether or not to play with CM 12.1, but I can't live without WiFi, so... 

RCK


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The Avant has 35% more pixels to push.

Click to collapse



The light has the Mali gpu which is optimized for Gta, phones like the galaxy s3 and run Gta with ease on max 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## doctafras (Jun 20, 2015)

Bobby Tables said:


> Well, now that I've carrier-unlocked my Avant and moved it to my secondary service on H2O, I've decided to take the plunge and root it.
> 
> Installing TWRP went smoothly. However, my advice regarding rooting: Don't let TWRP install the SuperSU installer. Download the flashable SuperSU ZIP directly, and then install it via TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




did you go thru Tmobile, Metro or a third party to unlock?


----------



## HeaT420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow, this Dolby Audio is awesome, thanks for the link.


----------



## jcl972 (Jun 21, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> you could... I don't guaranteed true EARGASM since it is kernel activated. I'm sure Dolby will work but it won't be like..  let's say it feels like my ears are still tingling. lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm getting forced closed when opening the app tried to redownload and reflash same issue any ideas
figured it out


----------



## rck01 (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone having FC issues with the video camera and aznrice's latest kernel?

RCK


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Anyone having FC issues with the video camera and aznrice's latest kernel?
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Me but I don't record video on this device so not really a problem for me although it would be nice for it to work 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jun 21, 2015)

So I'm not the only one. Aznrice, any chance you could look into this?

Thanks!

RCK


----------



## AriesTV (Jun 21, 2015)

Anybody know how to fix tethering to work on the 12.1 Rom? Want to tether so bad.


----------



## DuvalBoy54 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads in Android land.


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jun 21, 2015)

I saw that its been mentioned, but back video camera locks up. It makes an attempt to take the video and nothing. You're left with a 15 second long static picture.
Dolby works fine for the most part, an issue I'm having is that sound is unbalanced. Audio on right ear seems compressed, while the left ear is like being heard over a long distance.

There are no mods installed besides your work, so no outside interference. If I had a computer, I'd supply a log.

Neither of these issues bother me in particular, I get good battery life and a decent platform.


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 22, 2015)

Video recording also not working for me on AOKP

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rck01 (Jun 22, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> Video recording also not working for me on AOKP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And just to confirm, you are also using aznrice's custom kernel? 

RCK


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rck01 (Jun 22, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OK. So it looks like a genuine pattern.

Anyone on AOKP but NOT running aznrice's kernel? If so, can you confirm that video recording is working with the bundled kernel from dfuse? 

Just trying to establish to which dev we should now all grovel for a fix. 

RCK


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 22, 2015)

rck01 said:


> OK. So it looks like a genuine pattern.
> 
> Anyone on AOKP but NOT running aznrice's kernel? If so, can you confirm that video recording is working with the bundled kernel from dfuse?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes video worked fine on dfuze's rom if you changed the recording quality from 1080p to 720p like he said.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jun 22, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Yes video worked fine on dfuze's rom if you changed the recording quality from 1080p to 720p like he said.

Click to collapse



I suspected as much, however, I couldn't remember for sure, and testing would have meant reverting to an older backup of my AOKP install.

BTW, does anyone know of a way to uninstall a kernel patch like aznrice's? Or are we doomed to restoring a backup any time a component-level mod like this goes sideways?

RCK


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just restore the boot image from the old AOKP backup you have 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jun 22, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Just restore the boot image from the old AOKP backup you have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, flashing the boot image from AOKP broke my WiFi. So I'm back on aznrice's kernel, however, not the most recent version. I kept copies of all of his previous releases and proceeded to restore them one at a time to try to see which one broke the video camera.

The June 10th and June 12th releases didn't break recording. It wasn't until I flashed the June 16th release (and any subsequent builds) that the camera broke.

So...aznrice, if you're reading this, please check what you changed after the June 12th release as something you tweaked ended up breaking video recording, both in the default camera app and in 3rd party apps like camera mx.

RCK


----------



## Mr. Y (Jun 22, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Unfortunately, flashing the boot image from AOKP broke my WiFi. So I'm back on aznrice's kernel, however, not the most recent version. I kept copies of all of his previous releases and proceeded to restore them one at a time to try to see which one broke the video camera.
> 
> The June 10th and June 12th releases didn't break recording. It wasn't until I flashed the June 16th release (and any subsequent builds) that the camera broke.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you pm me the June 12th release? Thanks


----------



## rck01 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> Could you pm me the June 12th release? Thanks

Click to collapse



No can do. Not mine to distribute. Hopefully aznrice will re-post it to his AFH site, or better still, release a fixed version. 

RCK


----------



## Mr. Y (Jun 22, 2015)

rck01 said:


> No can do. Not mine to distribute. Hopefully aznrice will re-post it to his AFH site, or better still, release a fixed version.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



OK.


----------



## Bobby Tables (Jun 22, 2015)

doctafras said:


> did you go thru Tmobile, Metro or a third party to unlock?

Click to collapse



I used the built-in app to unlock it. So far, no problems.


----------



## Bobby Tables (Jun 24, 2015)

*TWRP and time of day*

I've noticed that if I go into TWRP, the date and time are incorrect, and there is no way I can enter them. I can sort of work around this by manually naming backups.


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Time is always going to be incorrect no matter which recovery you use, change it in settings and it won't stick. I don't know why but that's how it is 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Get me logcat and dmesg


----------



## Signa112 (Jun 25, 2015)

Is there a camera fix for CM11 on android forums? Also, I noticed my signal is a lot weaker, is band 12 enabled by default?


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jun 25, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> Is there a camera fix for CM11 on android forums? Also, I noticed my signal is a lot weaker, is band 12 enabled by default?

Click to collapse



If you read D-FUSE's thread for cm11, the camera fix is in the first post. If you went to the thread "Let's get cm onto avant" then you were looking at the wrong thread. That is the thread with all the older broken builds.


----------



## Signa112 (Jun 26, 2015)

I did. Said the fix was built in no link available.  Google cam works


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jun 26, 2015)

You gotta set video to 720p also cause the avant doesn't record 1080p

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Not even on stock


----------



## Signa112 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any idea how to enable band 12 on cm?


----------



## rck01 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aznrice, any luck solving the video recording bug with your latest kernel? I hate having to run an older version. 

RCK


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 27, 2015)

Can this phone be rooted without a computer yet? Like with an app only?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 28, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Can this phone be rooted without a computer yet? Like with an app only?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes but I do not suggest it by any means. It installs a bunch of bloat and spam on your phone and the root doesn't work correctly with certain apps like Dustin's avant exploded and the many many other apps that require root permissions.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 28, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Yes but I do not suggest it by any means. It installs a bunch of bloat and spam on your phone and the root doesn't work correctly with certain apps like Dustin's avant exploded and the many many other apps that require root permissions.

Click to collapse



Cody, I'm ordering a new one tomorrow off Amazon, and have no computer access. Is there anyone that roots phones for a fee if I mail it to them?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 28, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Cody, I'm ordering a new one tomorrow off Amazon, and have no computer access. Is there anyone that roots phones for a fee if I mail it to them?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have access to any kind of computer (public library? Or maybe even a friends you could use for about 5-10 minute, you literally only have to install one thing and that's recovery. After that you can download SuperSU.zip and flash it to achieve root. I honestly wouldn't trust anyone who would root the phone for a fee.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 28, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> If you have access to any kind of computer (public library? Or maybe even a friends you could use for about 5-10 minute, you literally only have to install one thing and that's recovery. After that you can download SuperSU.zip and flash it to achieve root. I honestly wouldn't trust anyone who would root the phone for a fee.

Click to collapse



Can you pm me?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AntiSyrum (Jun 28, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> If you read D-FUSE's thread for cm11, the camera fix is in the first post. If you went to the thread "Let's get cm onto avant" then you were looking at the wrong thread. That is the thread with all the older broken builds.

Click to collapse



Hey MasterChief could you share a link to the thread that has a working build. I've flashed the build that's posted in "let's get cm onto avant" and yeah its definitely not working went back to stock thank god for the recovery backup USB stopped responding


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 28, 2015)

CM11: http://androidforums.com/threads/rom-cm-11.919575/
AOKP: http://androidforums.com/threads/rom-aokp-kitkat-unoffical.920692/
You're better off flashing AOKP, it's more recent 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can anyone recommend the most stable and efficient ROM for the avant? Thank you

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm on cm12.1 and have been for about a week if you can live without WiFi its IMO better but if you can't then aokp is your best bet

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 28, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> I'm on cm12.1 and have been for about a week if you can live without WiFi its IMO better but if you can't then aokp is your best bet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't use WiFi at all barely

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 28, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Don't use WiFi at all barely
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well ATM cm 12.1 doesn't have WiFi at all so when you can/want to use it if ur on cm 12 ur SoL

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

I need the link for 12.1 please, thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codyedmonson (Jun 28, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> Well ATM cm 12.1 doesn't have WiFi at all so when you can/want to use it if ur on cm 12 ur SoL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And you know, if you can live without camera


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 28, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> And you know, if you can live without camera

Click to collapse



There's that as well

Edit : I don't use my phone camera or have WiFi at home so...

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 28, 2015)

Woa no camera? That's OK I guess but not even front facing?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 28, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Woa no camera? That's OK I guess but not even front facing?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope camera apps just fc

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 28, 2015)

No camera whatsoever, third party ones don't connect 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 28, 2015)

I have also noticed torch or flashlight apps also don't work so maybe camera drivers are missing by alas I know next to nothing about those things

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 28, 2015)

So what's best ROM for avant that everything works? Except WiFi IDC about WiFi 

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jun 28, 2015)

You can't expect cm12.1 to be fully functional, it's an alpha right now. If you want stability go for AOKP 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 28, 2015)

Stock 

no ROM yet w/o bugs aokp is close but still a few things that don't work but they are minor 

also note that no ROM will have Wi-Fi calling working

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 28, 2015)

I never could figure out main difference between aokp and cm, on other phones I used them both with. Aokp seemed more thorough though 

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## destinyninja (Jun 28, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> You can't expect cm12.1 to be fully functional, it's an alpha right now. If you want stability go for AOKP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also a good point I love lollipop and rarely have need for WiFi also like I said I don't use (either) phone camera 

would like to have A working flashlight and as I only have a gig of high-speed data WiFi would be cool too but not a big deal

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rck01 (Jun 28, 2015)

AOKP is your best bet. All of the core functions work - WiFi, camera, GPS, torch - and it's both highly customizable and stable. If you really must have the lollipop look/feel, install xposed and then the Monster UI mod.

I've been using AOKP as my daily driver for weeks now and have yet to run into any showstopper bugs. It's simply the best ROM out there for the Avant at this juncture.

Note: Avoid aznrice's kernel if you need video recording.

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AntiSyrum (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah I came off off cm 12.1 by aznrice had a lot of issues and almost lost my phone because usb port stopped working good thing for recovery backup


----------



## rck01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone have any luck getting an external Bluetooth keyboard to work with the Avant running AOKP? I have a nice Logitech unit I'd like to connect and use with Office for Android, however, i can't get it to pair.

RCK


----------



## AntiSyrum (Jun 28, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> CM11: http://androidforums.com/threads/rom-cm-11.919575/
> AOKP: http://androidforums.com/threads/rom-aokp-kitkat-unoffical.920692/
> You're better off flashing AOKP, it's more recent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Didn't dfuse give up on this Rom. I went back to stock because I assumed there was no more support for it.

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

I hate not having a flagship I love testing new firmware


----------



## rck01 (Jun 28, 2015)

AntiSyrum said:


> Didn't dfuse give up on this Rom. I went back to stock because I assumed there was no more support for it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------
> 
> I hate not having a flagship I love testing new firmware

Click to collapse



Yes, but he left the AOKP ROM in pretty good shape. As I mentioned earlier, all core functions are working, no major bugs are present, and it's generally very stable. Aznrice has since published some custom kernels for it, but overall there hasn't been much clamoring for a newer build as what we have now is quite solid.

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 28, 2015)

AntiSyrum said:


> If anyone has the last update to the aokp Rom could you upload it to drop box and pm me a link

Click to collapse



AOKP is dead and if I see anyone posting links to my work I'll will report them to a mod asap


----------



## rck01 (Jun 28, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> AOKP is dead and if I see anyone posting links to my work I'll will report them to a mod asap

Click to collapse



I trust you have no objection to those of us with your AOKP build currently installed continuing to use the ROM?

RCK


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2015)

Thread cleaned.   

Please don't distribute rom files if a dev does not wish it.  

Thank you, 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 30, 2015)

Darth said:


> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Please don't distribute rom files if a dev does not wish it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel that with your comment quoted people can still p.m. this guy. I actually pm him myself and asked him if it isn't my work would you mind sharing it with me. He replied he would share it with like minded people and told me no I can't have it. Even after you cleaned the thread I still feel people can see his user name and his post and ask for my work which he's clearly sharing because because he got all defensive and would not give me a link. I can send you screenshots if you'd like


----------



## Darth (Jun 30, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I fell that with your comment quoted people can still p.m. this guy. I actually pm him myself and asked him if it isn't my work would you mind sharing it with me. He replied he would share it with like minded people and told me no I can't have it. Even after you cleaned the thread I still feel people can see his user name and his post and ask for my work which he's clearly sharing because because he got all defensive and would not give me a link. I can send you screenshots if you'd like

Click to collapse



Quote removed.   Good point!  :good:

And it's hard to control pm land.... But if it's reported,  members distributing roms behind the scenes, after being warned, will be addressed.


----------



## Signa112 (Jun 30, 2015)

Working on a 'new' aokp and cm11. Coming very, very soon


----------



## rck01 (Jun 30, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> Working on a 'new' aokp and cm11. Coming very, very soon

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'd suggest building off of the AOKP github from dfuse. His build is quite solid - I'm still using it as my daily driver.

RCK


----------



## Signa112 (Jun 30, 2015)

That's what I'm doing. Still technically some of his work but it will be cited


----------



## rck01 (Jun 30, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> That's what I'm doing. Still technically some of his work but it will be cited

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it. I know that dfuse is sensitive about others reusing his compiled images, but if you're compiling from source then I'm sure he'd approve.

BTW, not sure what your goals are with AOKP, but as it stands there really isn't much that needs to be fixed. Maybe the proximity sensor. Also, not sure if he ever got NFC working, so might want to look at that.

In what areas do you see your build improving upon what dfuse achieved in his most recent efforts? And, of course, if you need an alpha/beta tester, just give me a shout via PM. 

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Jun 30, 2015)

Signa112 said:


> That's what I'm doing. Still technically some of his work but it will be cited

Click to collapse



There is some changes that need to be made for aokp


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll be willing to be a tester 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 1, 2015)

Count me in for testing


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 2, 2015)

have you guys get auto time and date to work because apparently mine just started to work.  lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 2, 2015)

In your cm12? That always worked for me 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 2, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> have you guys get auto time and date to work because apparently mine just started to work.  lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any chance you could look at the camera bug in your more recent kernel builds? Everything after your 6/12 release breaks video recording. Had to roll back to that earlier version in order to get it working again.

RCK


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 3, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Any chance you could look at the camera bug in your more recent kernel builds? Everything after your 6/12 release breaks video recording. Had to roll back to that earlier version in order to get it working again.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Well, it is due to something with AAC encoding. I haven't the time to debug but you can get the camera to work if you use LG CAMERA and change the audio codec to default.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jul 3, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Well, it is due to something with AAC encoding. I haven't the time to debug but you can get the camera to work if you use LG CAMERA and change the audio codec to default.

Click to collapse



I recently had this same issue with a cm12.1 ROM for a different phone. There was a line in the build.prop that needed to be removed that had to do with the aac encoding. This may potentially work for your ROM too. The line read something like qcomm.hw.aac.encoding=true 
It may look a bit different but something like that. Removing that line from the build.prop may get the video camera working with the stock camera and or Google camera.


----------



## rck01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> I recently had this same issue with a cm12.1 ROM for a different phone. There was a line in the build.prop that needed to be removed that had to do with the aac encoding. This may potentially work for your ROM too. The line read something like qcomm.hw.aac.encoding=true
> It may look a bit different but something like that. Removing that line from the build.prop may get the video camera working with the stock camera and or Google camera.

Click to collapse



That did the trick. I deleted the line from build.prop, then booted into recovery and flashed aznrice's latest kernel (6/18 version). Video recording is now fully functional again.

BTW, the string in build.prop begins with "qcom" not "qcomm" in case anyone is searching the file for it.

Anyway, thanks for the timely tip! 

RCK


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Mr. Y (Jul 3, 2015)

rck01 said:


> That did the trick. I deleted the line from build.prop, then booted into recovery and flashed aznrice's latest kernel (6/18 version). Video recording is now fully functional again.
> 
> BTW, the string in build.prop begins with "qcom" not "qcomm" in case anyone is searching the file for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had gone back to dfuse06 last aokp update since aznrice kernel was giving me the camera issue. Can u please tell me the step by step procedures u did to remove that line from build.prop. Thanks


----------



## rck01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> I had gone back to dfuse06 last aokp update since aznrice kernel was giving me the camera issue. Can u please tell me the step by step procedures u did to remove that line from build.prop. Thanks

Click to collapse



Use a file manager with root access (I use ES File Explorer) to first backup (make a copy) your build.prop file (hint: it's in the /system folder). Then use a text editor with root access (I use ES Note Editor) to open the build.prop file and search for the "qcom" string. Edit the file to remove the string, save it, then reboot into recovery and flash aznrice's kernel. Reboot from recovery and you should be good to go.

RCK


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> I had gone back to dfuse06 last aokp update since aznrice kernel was giving me the camera issue. Can u please tell me the step by step procedures u did to remove that line from build.prop. Thanks

Click to collapse



Go to build prop and delete the line of code 
Then reflash aznrice's latest kernal build 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Y (Jul 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Go to build prop and delete the line of code
> Then reflash aznrice's latest kernal build
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I figured it out. Thanks. I thought that because he was on a different kernel, then things would be different, but I did fix it. Thanks to those who posted the solution.


----------



## rck01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> I figured it out. Thanks. I thought that because he was on a different kernel, then things would be different, but I did fix it. Thanks to those who posted the solution.

Click to collapse



No problem. Thank masterchief most of all since he's the one who discovered the potential fix. 

RCK


----------



## Djoec1983 (Jul 3, 2015)

The only kernel I could find was dated 6/10 is there a newer version?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2015)

Go to newest uploads on aznrice's android filehost its below cm12

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2015)

Anyone experiening system ui crash 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 5, 2015)

I found a great way to save battery during standby. I get much better usage on one charge as a result. Make sure you download the latest kernel (6/18) for AOKP and get an app that can change kernel settings like trickstermod. But I personally  use *Kernel Adiutor* to do this. Go to _CPU Hotplug_ and scroll down to _CPU Maximum Screen Off Frequency_ and change it to 600 mhz and it will lessen battery drain on standby. It won't affect your lockscreen/turning back on phone push notifications nor music when you turn the screen off while playing. I tried to go lower back it won't really stick but its all good though!!!


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 5, 2015)

rck01 said:


> No problem. Thank masterchief most of all since he's the one who discovered the potential fix.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse





Masterchief87 said:


> I recently had this same issue with a cm12.1 ROM for a different phone. There was a line in the build.prop that needed to be removed that had to do with the aac encoding. This may potentially work for your ROM too. The line read something like qcomm.hw.aac.encoding=true
> It may look a bit different but something like that. Removing that line from the build.prop may get the video camera working with the stock camera and or Google camera.

Click to collapse



That's literally just a band-aid. I need to figure out why that's happening. Btw I uploaded a new kernel boosted_afyon-20150703_003635-cm-exp-0c985c3.zip


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome about to flash that sucka right now lol. I also tried your CM12.1 rom and its pretty good minus the WiFi and camera. You still developing with it?!


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 6, 2015)

ricki13th said:


> Awesome about to flash that sucka right now lol. I also tried your CM12.1 rom and its pretty good minus the WiFi and camera. You still developing with it?!

Click to collapse



I've been wondering the same thing

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Y (Jul 6, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> That's literally just a band-aid. I need to figure out why that's happening. Btw I uploaded a new kernel boosted_afyon-20150703_003635-cm-exp-0c985c3.zip

Click to collapse



Great. So what's new with this kernel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2015)

Yea what's new 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> Great. So what's new with this kernel?

Click to collapse





[email protected] said:


> Yea what's new
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing serious really. I updated some soc stuff but this one that I just uploaded boosted_afyon-20150705_201809-aokp-exp-cfce2b6.zip has optimized cflags for kernels, which means/should be smoother and more efficient.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2015)

Also have you been working on cm12.1

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Y (Jul 6, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Nothing serious really. I updated some soc stuff but this one that I just uploaded boosted_afyon-20150705_201809-aokp-exp-cfce2b6.zip has optimized cflags for kernels, which means/should be smoother and more efficient.

Click to collapse



Going to test it out.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2015)

BTW I noticed a positive change in performance and scrolling seems smoother for some reason

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 6, 2015)

The latest kernel is just as stable; having my device running buttery smooth and very responsive now. I'm really not noticing any lag except that pesky lockscreen (3-4 secs delay) which is no longer a big deal to me anymore. This is while still using the conservative governor which is pretty awesome. Bty, I have used kernels where they add Cortex A15 optimizations to Cortex A7 processor using linaro. Is that the same thing you did with this latest build?


----------



## rck01 (Jul 6, 2015)

I concur. Stable, smooth - a great enhancement to dfuse's AOKP build.

RCK


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 6, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> That's literally just a band-aid. I need to figure out why that's happening. Btw I uploaded a new kernel boosted_afyon-20150703_003635-cm-exp-0c985c3.zip

Click to collapse



Is this for cm11 or 12.1?


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 6, 2015)

Aokp

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 6, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Aokp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I figured it was for cm because the file says cm


----------



## Mr. Y (Jul 6, 2015)

This last kernel is awesome - thanks @aznrice2k4


----------



## games906 (Jul 6, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> I figured it was for cm because the file says cm

Click to collapse



I think its for cm11. When I tried it for cm12.1, it would boot, but the reboot back into recovery everytime.


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 6, 2015)

games906 said:


> I think its for cm11. When I tried it for cm12.1, it would boot, but the reboot back into recovery everytime.

Click to collapse



If it's in AOKP 4.4.4 folder it's ok. I just didn't change the script naming. CM12.1 is not dead yet. I have just been busy with school and life in general.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey guys, does the Android Encryption work on either cm12 or aokp?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 7, 2015)

Is anyone having wifi performance issue with the Galaxy Avant? Been having this problem since i noticed it, but never got around to investigating until now. Especially when downloading from google play store. The issue is that the lattency on wifi is terrible on the Avant, no matter of the signal strength, and its not my home wifi network because on a PC. Downloads are instant. But, whenever i am using wifi on my phone it takes 10 to 15 seconds to start the download from play store after i tap download, and does this every time. This is becoming annoying. But when i switch to mobile wireless network. Downloads are instant the moment you hit download. Anyone experiencing this problem?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> This last kernel is awesome - thanks @aznrice2k4

Click to collapse



Where can I download latest kernel and aokp?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2015)

Aokp is gone 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aokp is gone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wym?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Wym?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dfuse the dev who made it no longer devs for this phone and people were sharing his files with out permission so he took it down


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dfuse the dev who made it no longer devs for this phone and people were sharing his files with out permission so he took it down
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wtf

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 7, 2015)

No worries guys, I'm about to make cm-12.1 work.  Compiling right now babyyy!


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 7, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> No worries guys, I'm about to make cm-12.1 work.  Compiling right now babyyy!

Click to collapse



Oh yeah!!


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jul 7, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Wtf
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



More to it then what was said in this forum.. the roms suffered from major issues... sure on the surface it worked but there's more to it then what was talked about

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> More to it then what was said in this forum.. the roms suffered from major issues... sure on the surface it worked but there's more to it then what was talked about
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Like what? I've been using dfuse's AOKP for weeks now with great results. Performance is excellent, the runtime is rock stable, and virtually everything works (proximity sensor being the only major outstanding issue for me).

It's easily the best ROM out there right now for the Avant, which makes dfuse's decision to pull it all the more tragic. 

RCK

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------

Cue the irony: 5 mins after posting the above, I get a random reboot from within YouTube. It's the second in as many days since I installed aznrice's latest (07/05).

Hey aznrice, what do you need from me after the next reboot so you can troubleshoot? Dmesg? How do I pull one of those?

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 7, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Like what? I've been using dfuse's AOKP for weeks now with great results. Performance is excellent, the runtime is rock stable, and virtually everything works (proximity sensor being the only major outstanding issue for me).
> 
> It's easily the best ROM out there right now for the Avant, which makes dfuse's decision to pull it all the more tragic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Random FCs on just about every app (after the ROM has been running longer than two weeks)
RAM isn't handled well at all by the task manager.
Stock camera can't decide if it wants to work or not. (12 FCs since the other night and once in a while, my phone freezes if I use flash with my camera.)
ART compatibility works, and I've been using it to counteract the FC glitch.


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

ninjasinabag said:


> Random FCs on just about every app (after the ROM has been running longer than two weeks)
> RAM isn't handled well at all by the task manager.
> Stock camera can't decide if it wants to work or not. (12 FCs since the other night and once in a while, my phone freezes if I use flash with my camera.)
> ART compatibility works, and I've been using it to counteract the FC glitch.

Click to collapse



Wow. Very different experience from mine. I regularly push my Avant hard - multiple open/concurrent apps, lots of background downloading of torrents and other media, near constant use throughout the day. I rarely see a force close of any apps, and I run a healthy mix of gmail, chrome, play music, flud, greader pro, Tapatalk, maps, YouTube, twitter, wikipedia, play newsstand, etc. Can't remember the last time ANY of the above experienced an FC.

Oh well, hopefully aznrice will release his updated CM 12.1 ROM soon.

RCK


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 7, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Wow. Very different experience from mine. I regularly push my Avant hard - multiple open/concurrent apps, lots of background downloading of torrents and other media, near constant use throughout the day. I rarely see a force close of any apps, and I run a healthy mix of gmail, chrome, play music, flud, greader pro, Tapatalk, maps, YouTube, twitter, wikipedia, play newsstand, etc. Can't remember the last time ANY of the above experienced an FC.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully aznrice will release his updated CM 12.1 ROM soon.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Flud only hits a force close when handling files larger than 2 gigs on my avant. Chrome is an utter no go. Other than that, different experience entirely. Glad people are having better luck than I am.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 7, 2015)

My avant has the newer, G386TUVU1AOD7 build. Will the same root method still work?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2015)

I have no issues except some performance issues when after heavy usethe memory  leaks are gone with this kernal and everything runs fine I would recommend you wiping clean and reflashing the ROM and kernal 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jul 7, 2015)

As we know wifi tethering doesn't work Bluetooth tethering does!!
On cm12.1


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

games906 said:


> As we know wifi tethering doesn't work Bluetooth tethering does!!

Click to collapse



On which  ROM? CM 12.1? Or AOKP?

FWIW, WiFi tether works fine on my Avant with AOKP.

RCK


----------



## jcl972 (Jul 7, 2015)

GAMES906 Do you have Tmobile because MetroPCS just started giving away wifi tethering (limited) and there is a way to tether with WIFI Tether Router I think it's still only a couple of bucks at google play but there is a tutorial on configuration of it for the Avant


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jul 7, 2015)

The ram disk needs redone is one major reason that's why people have issues, but there are other problems to the rom to, he said do a log cat you would see the problems easily.. I for one haven't jumped off stock

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mr. Y (Jul 7, 2015)

So far from the last update of Aokp before it was taken down, it's has been smooth and on point. The only thing not working is nfc which I don't use often. It has been my daily rom for weeks now and no annoying issues or reboot. And I'm always downloading, and using this phone heavily. And aznrice2k4 kernels have been gold. Can't wait for CM12.1
Edit: hope I never get the issues others are reporting because I like Aokp rom

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




rck01 said:


> Wow. Very different experience from mine. I regularly push my Avant hard - multiple open/concurrent apps, lots of background downloading of torrents and other media, near constant use throughout the day. I rarely see a force close of any apps, and I run a healthy mix of gmail, chrome, play music, flud, greader pro, Tapatalk, maps, YouTube, twitter, wikipedia, play newsstand, etc. Can't remember the last time ANY of the above experienced an FC.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully aznrice will release his updated CM 12.1 ROM soon.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Could u recommend a good torrent app?


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> So far from the last update of Aokp before it was taken down, it's has been smooth and on point. The only thing not working is nfc which I don't use often. It has been my daily rom for weeks now and no annoying issues or reboot. And I'm always downloading, and using this phone heavily. And aznrice2k4 kernels have been gold. Can't wait for CM12.1

Click to collapse



My experience, exactly. I'm not sure why a handful of users are having so much  trouble, but it looks like the majority of us are having a great ride with dfuse's swan song.

Now, onward to CM 12.1! 

RCK


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 7, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Now, onward to CM 12.1!
> RCK

Click to collapse



Do you think aznrice should make a new thread for cm 12.1 if most of the bugs get fixed?

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jul 7, 2015)

rck01 said:


> On which  ROM? CM 12.1? Or AOKP?
> 
> FWIW, WiFi tether works fine on my Avant with AOKP.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Cm12.1. Sorry!


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr. Y said:


> So far from the last update of Aokp before it was taken down, it's has been smooth and on point. The only thing not working is nfc which I don't use often. It has been my daily rom for weeks now and no annoying issues or reboot. And I'm always downloading, and using this phone heavily. And aznrice2k4 kernels have been gold. Can't wait for CM12.1
> Edit: hope I never get the issues others are reporting because I like Aokp rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Flud is, by far, the best torrent app I've tried on Android, and I've tried them all. I used to be a swarm fan - had some great exchanges with the developer, Matt Munday - but he abandoned it while back and I've been on Flud ever since. I regularly download 3-4 TV shows per day (I live overseas), and Flud and my Avant handle the workload with aplomb. I then stream the shows to my Chromecast during dinner with the family. We hardly miss Comcast at all. 

Galaxy Avant: the cheap little phone that could... 

RCK


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't wait to use cm 12.1 as my daily driver I played around with it and its beautiful

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Do you think aznrice should make a new thread for cm 12.1 if most of the bugs get fixed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Might be a good idea. It's getting harder and harder to keep conversations straight in a thread this long. 

RCK


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 7, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Might be a good idea. It's getting harder and harder to keep conversations straight in a thread this long.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Yeah this has pretty much become the Avant everything thread

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> GAMES906 Do you have Tmobile because MetroPCS just started giving away wifi tethering (limited) and there is a way to tether with WIFI Tether Router I think it's still only a couple of bucks at google play but there is a tutorial on configuration of it for the Avant

Click to collapse



Does anyone have any experience with this new tethering plan? For example, when they "throttle" the tethered connection, how bad is the performance?

Note: I'm coming to the States in two weeks (I'm normally on Orange here in Mauritius), and I had planned on renewing my $60 unlimited plan. This tethering deal sounds like perfect timing for me since I'll have my two kids in tow and they'll both be tethering off of my Avant. I'm just hoping the hotspot performance doesn't fall off a cliff once  they blow through that first 6GB. [emoji45] 

RCK


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 7, 2015)

The Avant is a great deal for a phone. The only that's needed is a some dev attention I used CM12.1 and it was a pretty good experience. The bugs I found on it was:  Wi-Fi not picking up networks, Camera, and I think Bluetooth was not working as. But its faster than AOKP withour the custom kernel.


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 7, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this new tethering plan? For example, when they "throttle" the tethered connection, how bad is the performance?
> 
> Note: I'm coming to the States in two weeks (I'm normally on Orange here in Mauritius), and I had planned on renewing my $60 unlimited plan. This tethering deal sounds like perfect timing for me since I'll have my two kids in tow and they'll both be tethering off of my Avant. I'm just hoping the hotspot performance doesn't fall off a cliff once  they blow through that first 6GB. [emoji45]
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



With T-Mobile I'm supposed to have 100MB of high speed tethering but as long as I don't tether to a windows pc, it never counts the usage (I usually just tether to my Android tablet). YMMV I guess.
Edit
I would be interested to see how slow it actually gets once you use it all up though.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jul 7, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> With T-Mobile I'm supposed to have 100MB of high speed tethering but as long as I don't tether to a windows pc, it never counts the usage (I usually just tether to my Android tablet). YMMV I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mhm. I have MetroPCS and I just Bluetooth tethered with my nook hd+ for a cm12.1 update (LOLLIPOP everywhere!!!) and it didn't count against my hotspot usage.


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> With T-Mobile I'm supposed to have 100MB of high speed tethering but as long as I don't tether to a windows pc, it never counts the usage (I usually just tether to my Android tablet). YMMV I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, from what I can glean from the metro pcs site, it looks like $60 gets you unlimited, full-speed talk/text/data on your phone and 6GB of full-speed tethering. Then, after 6GB is exhausted, they don't block the tethering, rather they just reduce the speed for any attached devices (but not the phone itself).

I'm curious to know by how much they reduce the tether speeds. Do they cut it in half? More? Less?

Oh, and it seems like traffic from other Android devices (e.g. a tethered Galaxy Tab or similar) doesn't count towards your allotment. Of course, my kids both have Windows laptops, so... [emoji51] 

RCK


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 7, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Of course, my kids both have Windows laptops, so... [emoji51]
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Well that's your first problem lol but I've looked everywhere and I can't find a speed rating anywhere. Later I'm going to try and use up all 100 MB of mine on my computer and see what it actually is. I would guess that it's close to 2G speeds.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 7, 2015)

I've heard people get speeds of a whopping 15 kb/s after using the 6gb of tethering


----------



## rck01 (Jul 7, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> I've heard people get speeds of a whopping 15 kb/s after using the 6gb of tethering

Click to collapse



Ack! Now THAT'S scary! [emoji15] 

Update: Looks like the official throttling level is 128Kbps, which frankly sucks. I'll have to figure a way around that tethering allowance after all. [emoji45] 

RCK


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jul 7, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> My avant has the newer, G386TUVU1AOD7 build. Will the same root method still work?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. You can either flash cf auto root then install busybox and use the avant exploded app to install cwm or twrp, or you can flash twrp through Odin and then install the latest SuperSU zip with twrp.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 7, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yes. You can either flash cf auto root then install busybox and use the avant exploded app to install cwm or twrp, or you can flash twrp through Odin and then install the latest SuperSU zip with twrp.

Click to collapse



Lol. I used Odin to root and flash twrp, so your saying I could of did it all without a PC? Lol

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 7, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Lol. I used Odin to root and flash twrp, so your saying I could of did it all without a PC? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No you need odin at least once, either to flash TWRP to be able to install the SuperSU zip or to root and then install TWRP with the Avant Exploded app

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 7, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> No you need odin at least once, either to flash TWRP to be able to install the SuperSU zip or to root and then install TWRP with the Avant Exploded app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh OK. I actually used Odin to root and flash the twrp recovery, that was OK right? Everything seems good as far as I can tell

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah that shouldn't give you any problems, using the app to install TWRP is just a shortcut. You should install busybox as the avant exploded app and other root apps need it 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 7, 2015)

All of this is making me more excited for the improved CM 12.1


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 7, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Yeah that shouldn't give you any problems, using the app to install TWRP is just a shortcut. You should install busybox as the avant exploded app and other root apps need it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh geez I didn't know that. So I've already left the library where I used the PC, and its literally an hour from my home lol. So I saw I had SuperSU on my phone now after rooting with Odin, but your saying I was supposed to flash busybox too before leaving from a place with PC access?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 7, 2015)

No busybox you can install from an app, just search "busybox" on Google play 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 8, 2015)

ok guys... hears the issue guys I've been trying to figure out wtf is wrong  with WiFi. still not working.  Everything else should be working.  I'll upload it if you guys want 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jul 8, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> ok guys... hears the issue guys I've been trying to figure out wtf is wrong  with WiFi. still not working.  Everything else should be working.  I'll upload it if you guys want
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dang ?Luckily LTE has pretty good speeds. What would be in the upload (camera maybe)? Thanks for the effort !?


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey aznrice if u have time go for it cuz I mean it can't hurt, plus maybe we could help u figure out the WiFi problem

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kryptonium (Jul 8, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> ok guys... hears the issue guys I've been trying to figure out wtf is wrong  with WiFi. still not working.  Everything else should be working.  I'll upload it if you guys want
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hit it man


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> ok guys... hears the issue guys I've been trying to figure out wtf is wrong  with WiFi. still not working.  Everything else should be working.  I'll upload it if you guys want
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's fine. Upload it


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

Anything we can do on our end to help with the WiFi? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Anything we can do on our end to help with the WiFi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've done some research and found that a lot of cm12.1 roms for different devices have WiFi problems. I just can't find a stable way to fix it


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 8, 2015)

Is everything else working like camera and recent button? I don't mind WiFi since I got a tablet now. Go ahead upload!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

This bug has been a probelm for other phones as well like the xiaomi redmi 2 and the Galaxy grand 2 and it was fixed with a zip file called wlan 
 like the xiaomi redmi 2 and the Galaxy grand 2 and it was fixed with a wlan zip file 



Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

Here is a link http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bYtZT6nKKzk

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 8, 2015)

I watched the video. Looks like a simple process. Can anyone confirm that this works on the Avant running CM 12.1?

RCK


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven't tried because its not for our device so I was wondering if aznrice could look into this and add a file made for our device  into the newest build because the probelm is that WiFi is not a feature in the ROM 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

I'll give it a try but I'm gonna back up first so will take me a while

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

Also reading the comments it works but causes a bootloop 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 8, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> I'll give it a try but I'm gonna back up first so will take me a while
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd also backup the existing file in the system folder structure prior to copying the new version ... Just in case. 

RCK

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Also reading the comments it works but causes a bootloop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So...not a solution. But a pointer in the right direction, maybe...

RCK


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5kkSS4Il0dc

This video might help more 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Ight I'm gonna read up on it and see if it's something as simple as changing the hardware id to the avants driver, then I'll change it by myself.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rck01 (Jul 8, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Ight I'm gonna read up on it and see if it's something as simple as changing the hardware id to the avants driver, then I'll change it by myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you succeed, please post your technique. Thanks!

RCK


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

You would also have to completely add the WiFi portion of the rom, since it was taken out at the time he was building the rom 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

But aznrice hasn't yet released his new build

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

I know, I'm just saying at the moment there is no WiFi present in the rom to fix, simple reason is he took it out as he built the rom, not so simple reason is there was something that made him do that 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jul 8, 2015)

Soooo the fix didn't work for me sadly, but it didn't cause a bootloop!


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Same just tried applying it, causes no change

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

The file isn't for our phone

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 8, 2015)

Either way, WiFi or not. I'd still like to try out the new rom, can't figure out what's wrong without some testing, eh?


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 8, 2015)

ninjasinabag said:


> Either way, WiFi or not. I'd still like to try out the new rom, can't figure out what's wrong without some testing, eh?

Click to collapse



Same. Even if I can't use it as a daily driver, I'd still love to test it.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

It's uploaded


----------



## rck01 (Jul 8, 2015)

If only we could get WiFi working... 

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

Think about it this way, in a month we got a near fully functional cm12. 1, that's pretty dang fast considering the phone we're dealing with. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Pretty sweet man. Anyone know what bugs there still are?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm download this right now has anyone actually installed it yet to see what bugs it have. I know WiFi is not working but what about stuff like camera, recent button, torch, proximity sensor, etc?!


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

Flashing now 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## kishi720 (Jul 8, 2015)

With a dirty flash, I got stuck in a boot loop immediately upon trying to boot into CM after optimization.  With a clean flash, CM didn't like the fact that wi-fi wasn't there at the start and booted me when I got to it trying to turn it on in setup and then I got stuck in a boot loop.  Dunno, but it might be me.


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 8, 2015)

kishi720 said:


> With a dirty flash, I got stuck in a boot loop immediately upon trying to boot into CM after optimization.  With a clean flash, CM didn't like the fact that wi-fi wasn't there at the start and booted me when I got to it trying to turn it on in setup and then I got stuck in a boot loop.  Dunno, but it might be me.

Click to collapse



It might be the gapps you are using try flashing without them. My Internet is so slow or else I would have boot this thing up awhile ago. Lol I too anxious!


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

kishi720 said:


> With a dirty flash, I got stuck in a boot loop immediately upon trying to boot into CM after optimization.  With a clean flash, CM didn't like the fact that wi-fi wasn't there at the start and booted me when I got to it trying to turn it on in setup and then I got stuck in a boot loop.  Dunno, but it might be me.

Click to collapse



Same happened here, bootloop after optimizing apps and when you get to the wifi network select screen in the initial set up


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Same happened here, bootloop after optimizing apps and when you get to the wifi network select screen in the initial set up

Click to collapse



Almost there, just that one teensy problem


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 8, 2015)

It freezes right after skipping through the cyanogenmod login screen. The WiFi screen pops up in the background, but never makes it into the foreground before rebooting. After that it gets stuck in a bootloop.
3 times with different gapps, 3 times without.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Almost there, just that one teensy problem

Click to collapse



Attempt at fixing wifi?


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Attempt at fixing wifi?

Click to collapse



The second time it boot looped on me, I saw my list of WiFi networks for a split second. The WiFi could, indeed, be fixed this time; however, the boot loops are preventing us from confirming that right now


----------



## games906 (Jul 8, 2015)

Same here. I thought it was just me lol


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

Okay, restoring data from a previous nandroid to see what happens if I try to turn wifi on in system>settings>wifi

If it even boots that is

Nope, apps optimize and it looks like it's going to finish booting but it just bootloops, any other ideas?


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Got it to boot because i did a dirty install. As i can see so far, there are no fixes, camera, etc., even the menu button appears the same. Perhaps aznrice didn't mean for this to be released and it was only a test version?



Once i click on the wifi in settings, i cant even boot up, same bootloop issue you guys are experiencing. I have a feeling this is a wifi test build he was working on.


----------



## games906 (Jul 8, 2015)

My route:
1)dirty flash (didn't work/bootloop)
2)semi dirty by wiping everything but data (no go)
3)semi dirty, flashed 6/19 (worked, back to normal)


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah guys I think we should just wait till 9ish when aznrice normally responds cuz he might have some other flashable zip that needs to be installed.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Got it to boot because i did a dirty install. As i can see so far, there are no fixes, camera, etc., even the menu button appears the same. Perhaps aznrice didn't mean for this to be released and it was only a test version?
> 
> 
> 
> Once i click on the wifi in settings, i cant even boot up, same bootloop issue you guys are experiencing. I have a feeling this is a wifi test build he was working on.

Click to collapse



This may be a noob question, but what's the difference between a clean and dirty install?


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Nah ur good a dirty install is installing over the old rom, the one he released previously. A regular install is when u wipe ur data and install the rom.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Nah ur good a dirty install is installing over the old rom, the one he released previously. A regular install is when u wipe ur data and install the rom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for filling me in on that info


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 8, 2015)

Guys I uploaded the wrong zip.... I'm in the processed of getting wifi working on this current build that's compiling right now.  It's bootlooping due the wifi being borked. it works...but on reboot, you will bootloop to kingdom come.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Told u fam. BTW aznrice the WiFi is working, because I saw my network and then once u try to connect it causes the boot loop and repeatedly occurs.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

So is this the last major bug aznrice

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 8, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Guys I uploaded the wrong zip.... I'm in the processed of getting wifi working on this current build that's compiling right now.  It's bootlooping due the wifi being borked. it works...but on reboot, you will bootloop to kingdom come.

Click to collapse



I am sooo stoked for the first working lollipop for this phone!!!


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Just so u guys know there's another Version up. I'm not home so I'm not gonna get it yet but aznrice uploaded it

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Just so u guys know there's another Version up. I'm not home so I'm not gonna get it yet but aznrice uploaded it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Currently downloading 77%

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 8, 2015)

Sweet dude tell tell me how it goes

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2015)

currently booting I had to a current back up of aokp

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

still bootlooping im guessing this is just a test build


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 8, 2015)

Should I download the latest build as of 6:00p.m. today. I now see the previous one was the wrong zip?! Hoping we can this right now lol.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 8, 2015)

That one bootloops as well, got slightly further into the set up wizard but then it just started bootlooping again


----------



## aznrice2k4 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> That one bootloops as well, got slightly further into the set up wizard but then it just started bootlooping again

Click to collapse



Yeah, I messed up somewhere guys. I'll build a new one later today. I have school work to do.


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 9, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Yeah, I messed up somewhere guys. I'll build a new one later today. I have school work to do.

Click to collapse



Best of luck with your new build


----------



## josukekun (Jul 9, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Yeah, I messed up somewhere guys. I'll build a new one later today. I have school work to do.

Click to collapse



you are of the best !! I am with your rom but waiting to use and hopefully daily, apart from wifi Might say how it goes in battery performance? sleep mode spends nothing? it speaks a little please?


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey aznrice i saw the latest post you made at 11 pm today and the reboot occurs when that rom is flashed too.


----------



## games906 (Jul 9, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Hey aznrice i saw the latest post you made at 11 pm today and the reboot occurs when that rom is flashed too.

Click to collapse



Nooooooooo

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




spsaipoluri said:


> Hey aznrice i saw the latest post you made at 11 pm today and the reboot occurs when that rom is flashed too.

Click to collapse



Oh and did you try the boosted zip too? It's under the cm12.1 folder


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

Yep I flashed that too 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MadZiontist (Jul 9, 2015)

aznrice2k4 said:


> Yeah, I messed up somewhere guys. I'll build a new one later today. I have school work to do.

Click to collapse



I haven't checked this thread in awhile. This is great to see going on! Thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## Starflare5 (Jul 9, 2015)

Just now trying the latest release as of 11PM 07/08/2015, and, it boots perfectly on mine....  Will test further and report....


----------



## rck01 (Jul 9, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Just now trying the latest release as of 11PM 07/08/2015, and, it boots perfectly on mine....  Will test further and report....

Click to collapse



WiFi? Camera? Recents button? [emoji53] 

RCK


----------



## Starflare5 (Jul 9, 2015)

rck01 said:


> WiFi? Camera? Recents button? [emoji53]
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Ok, I may have spoken a little too soon......  It seems that we will have to wait for aznrice's next update, however, the reboot for me actually occurred right at the point where it tried to set up WiFi... and then, bootloops.....  it was like it was trying to find the WiFi connection, and then crashed.....

With that, there are 3 different ROMs aznrice has made all through 07/08, so, I'm going to back step a little and see which one of those doesn't bootloop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

What is the new kernal build for

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

They all reboot, sadly. Even after flashing the new kernel the bootloop persists.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> They all reboot, sadly. Even after flashing the new kernel the bootloop persists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So the kernal is for cm 12.1 and those are test builds 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like it so far. Lol I'm just gonna wait till aznrice posts another build 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 9, 2015)

I made a zip that fixes the recents button, download and flash away. Credit to aznrice for cm12.1 and y'all who taught me how to do this 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7uiUWWQnG2fc2FYMW1oOEZ4WlU/edit?usp=docslist_api

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 9, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> I made a zip that fixes the recents button, download and flash away. Credit to aznrice for cm12.1 and y'all who taught me how to do this
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7uiUWWQnG2fc2FYMW1oOEZ4WlU/edit?usp=docslist_api
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I assume this is intended for his earlier, bootable ROM and not the more recent bootlooping test builds?

RCK


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 9, 2015)

All it does is make the recents button work. I'm pretty sure when he gets WiFi working he'll also have a fix for recents button but for now you can flash that


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jul 9, 2015)

Good work bro

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

Just an idea if someone wants to test the newest build for bugs other than WiFi, and the bootloop is being caused by the setup wizard trying to turn WiFi on, you could try doing a clean install, then before booting up the phone mount system in twrp and use the twrp file manager to delete the cyanogen and Google setup wizard apps. This should keep the phone from trying to turn on wifi. Just an idea


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

That's a great idea dude. I think I'll give it a try and I'll post how it goes.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 9, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Good work bro
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------
> 
> Just an idea if someone wants to test the newest build for bugs other than WiFi, and the bootloop is being caused by the setup wizard trying to turn WiFi on, you could try doing a clean install, then before booting up the phone mount system in twrp and use the twrp file manager to delete the cyanogen and Google setup wizard apps. This should keep the phone from trying to turn on wifi. Just an idea

Click to collapse



Thanks man, appreciate the help ? 

Also I tried doing that but I only found the CM setup wizard, guess I missed the Google one lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 9, 2015)

I had to stop WiFi functionality completely for it to go through. For someone reason, system keeps trying to turn on WiFi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

i have done this and can confirm that there are no bugs fixed in this test build and powering off the device to the lockscreen will result in a reboot the home button is broken btw and what we all know turning wifi on will just cause bootloop but now instead of it saying nothing when trying to turn wifi on in a build from like a month ago it tries turning wifi on but just bootloops

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

also I don't know if its just me but on first boot I saw the camera in the app drawer for a split second and then it disappeared and I also saw it in the twrp file manager


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

I tried to do the same thing but instead I deleted the wifi drivers and it booted up perfectly but there were no bug fixes. I tried to manually download the camera app and it wouldn't connect so I infer that there were no bug fixes in any of the posts.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea these are just test builds aimed at fixing wifi the biggest bug the recent button and I believe Bluetooth are the only bugs left after I think 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nah you can flash that zip a couple posts up and that takes care of your recents button. Bluetooth has also been fixed since the 6/19 build no? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah but this must definatly be a only wifi fix experiment because the Bluetooth is gone also btw. I have a feeling these are just wifi tests and nothing more

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Ur menu button fix is perfect btw. excellent job

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

So basically the only major bug is wifi that's great  

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh I see, my bad. I never got it past the bootloops so I thought Bluetooth did work lol and no problem, it wasn't a big deal

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

Actually yes as long as camera and everything else is fixed. According to aznrice they are fixed so yeah wifi is the main part as of now

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 9, 2015)

Apart from WiFi, just tethering and prox sensor are not working


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I don't use tethering and I'm used to the prox sensor not working so the only real issue for me is WiFi

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 9, 2015)

Is the camera fixed? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2015)

We guess aznrice's hasn't yet  released an official build 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## josukekun (Jul 10, 2015)

ignoring the wifi and sensor ..... honest and someone who can tell me the battery performance ???


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 10, 2015)

Any updates anyone?


----------



## games906 (Jul 11, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Any updates anyone?

Click to collapse



No sadly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm confused is this latest kernal aznrice posted a few days back for aokp or cm12.1 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pretty sure it was for cm12.1,  a test to see if wifi would be fixed I guess


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried cm 12.1 without the kernel?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Has anyone tried cm 12.1 without the kernel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Me it boots and all but that kernal was for cm 12 It  bootloops if fried on aokp

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadZiontist (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's to hoping a stable CM 12.1 build w/working everything is available soon. I just re-rooted my phone after it mysteriously went back to stock. Never had a Droid that could run CM, so I'm especially anxious to check it out.

Btw, does anybody know if there's anyway to unlock the phone bands (12 or 22 or something) with a rooted phone? Thanks.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 11, 2015)

So I rooted my new Avant, used Odin to flash the twrp recovery, then set a password on the phone. Shut it off, just got it out today to try and activate it with T-Mobile and I forgot the darn password I set. How can I factory reset it within twrp recovery, and not mess the phone up. Will this reset the root permissions or remove the new twrp recovery? Please let me know someone . Thanks

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 11, 2015)

Have you tried to get past the password thing by entering your gmail credentials? If you haven't set up your gmail account and don't care about what you have on it then a factory reset it is. 





Upper right hand corner, "wipe" tap that and you'll see a "slide to confirm wipe" bar, swipe it and that does a factory reset. No it does not get rid of root or your recovery. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2015)

Where I can get the cm 12.1, links please

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jformiller (Jul 12, 2015)

Is it just me getting boot loops on the newest 2 builds? The 6/19 build works fine but the newest ones bootloop.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Take the time time to skim the last two or three pages and you'll see those are experimental builds to see if WiFi could get fixed. There's also a recents button fix if you want it 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep. Now we just wait for anzrice to make the stake version


----------



## Jformiller (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response. I already flashed the recent button fix. Was just wondering if I was doing something wrong. Thanks again


----------



## Jformiller (Jul 12, 2015)

I was skimming through the forum and heard that they fixed the camera? I'm on the 6/19 build and haven't been able to use the camera. I'd there a flash I need to download and flash? Sorry if I sound like lazy noob.?


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nah man, I get your confusion about the camera. Aznrice said he fixed it but he hasn't released a build that works, I guess he wants to get WiFi working to then release a build with ALL the fixes

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jformiller (Jul 12, 2015)

That makes perfect sense thank you man.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Jul 13, 2015)

I noticed something and not sure if this is an Android 5.1.1 issue or CM12.1 issue, but, every time you try to move an app to the SD card, it states that there is not enough space when there is more than enough available.  Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 13, 2015)

Moving apps to sd isn't gonna work right off the bat, if ever. I guess it could be called a bug with porting cm to the avant

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## nanofuxion (Jul 14, 2015)

*stuck at boot animation cm12*

I don't know if I'm being impatient and not waiting long enough, but after leaving my phone overnight and waking up to the boot animation still there I'm pretty sure I'm doing something, I seem incapable of getting Cm12/11 to boot. I flashed the  t-moble AOd7 stock from the phones initial Metropcs ANK3 stock as i saw advised in the thread with odin then  cm12 6/19 with multiple variations of the 5.1.x Gapps, try doing both dirty and clean flash, i even paranoidly went through the CF root process the tried clean and dirty flash again no luck.


----------



## Djoec1983 (Jul 14, 2015)

That version is broken and bootloops, its nothing that your doing its the rom itself, my advice is to just go back to stock and be patient, these devs work very hard to build these roms, it is very time consuming and frustrating, just hang tight I'm sure that the bugs will eventually get worked out, and give aznrice a thanks for all his hard work.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## games906 (Jul 14, 2015)

Djoec1983 said:


> That version is broken and bootloops, its nothing that your doing its the rom itself, my advice is to just go back to stock and be patient, these devs work very hard to build these roms, it is very time consuming and frustrating, just hang tight I'm sure that the bugs will eventually get worked out, and give aznrice a thanks for all his hard work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Cm12.1 6/19 doesn't bootloop


----------



## Djoec1983 (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought he was referring to the latest build

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jformiller (Jul 14, 2015)

Netflix doesn't work on the 6/19 cm12.1 build by the way just a heads up


----------



## Djoec1983 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a fix for Netflix, I'm at work, when I get out I'll post it

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Jul 15, 2015)

So, I've been trying to test cm12.1 but strangely enough I just can't seem to get the cm-gapps installed. I have a T-mobile Avant and have followed all the directions as well as tried all three official zips just for the sake of it, but they all three fail right away. Any ideas what the problem might be?


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 15, 2015)

What's the error

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AriesTV (Jul 15, 2015)

Any Updates On CM 12.1?


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Jul 15, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> What's the error
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oddly, it's just saying "Failed to flash vendor_google-xx.zip" and not giving me an actual error. I've re-downloaded everything in case they were corrupted or only partial downloads, but still no luck.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Infinite.Finite said:


> Oddly, it's just saying "Failed to flash vendor_google-xx.zip" and not giving me an actual error. I've re-downloaded everything in case they were corrupted or only partial downloads, but still no luck.

Click to collapse



So to make sure, you wiped system, data, cache, and dalvik and then installed the 6/19 cm12.1 build and then Gapps and your gapps don't want to install? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Jul 15, 2015)

If that happened to me I'd ptobs make a backup to my sdcard copy the nandriod to my PC and then do what blu8 said and try using cwm instead of twrp.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Infinite.Finite (Jul 15, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> So to make sure, you wiped system, data, cache, and dalvik and then installed the 6/19 cm12.1 build and then Gapps and your gapps don't want to install?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Exactly, using TWRP. Maybe I should try switching to CWM, but that's just an extra hassle right now.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Try other gapps, maybe ones from android file host. Also, switching recoveries is extremely easy. Make sure you have supersu and busybox installed and go on Google play and download the avant exploded app

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 15, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Try other gapps, maybe ones from android file host. Also, switching recoveries is extremely easy. Make sure you have supersu and busybox installed and go on Google play and download the avant exploded app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The dev that made that app is a life saver!!! That app is the Dookie!!! Lmao

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ricki13th (Jul 15, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> The dev that made that app is a life saver!!! That app is the Dookie!!! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LMAO I see you have lurking around


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 15, 2015)

ricki13th said:


> LMAO I see you have lurking around

Click to collapse



Working on so minor things






Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 15, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Working on so minor things
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where can I get twrp 2.8.6 for my Avant?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 15, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Where can I get twrp 2.8.6 for my Avant?

Click to collapse



It isn't ready yet. I need to fix the partition table

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 15, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> It isn't ready yet. I need to fix the partition table
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks man! You're an awesome developer


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 15, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Thanks man! You're an awesome developer

Click to collapse



Totally agree

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 15, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Thanks man! You're an awesome developer

Click to collapse



Nice to see blue and not yellow tho

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 15, 2015)

Going to try cm 12.1 tonight again. Just realized I have 5 days left on my plan and I've only used 2/5gb of data so I need to stop using WiFi anyways lol.
Edit: can anybody confirm if band 12 works on cm?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 16, 2015)

I haven't been on this topic for a while but, which Post# has the latest CM 12.1 and it's fixes? 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jul 16, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Going to try cm 12.1 tonight again. Just realized I have 5 days left on my plan and I've only used 2/5gb of data so I need to stop using WiFi anyways lol.
> Edit: can anybody confirm if band 12 works on cm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Best bet use signal check lite, only app so far I know that can see it.. outside of stock roms service menu

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 16, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> I haven't been on this topic for a while but, which Post# has the latest CM 12.1 and it's fixes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Band 12 works on cm11 and AOKP. No clue if it would work on lollipop and even less of a clue if the mod wouldn't wreck your phone.


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 16, 2015)

Off-Topic: Why quote my post when I didn't even.mention Band 12 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 16, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> Off-Topic: Why quote my post when I didn't even.mention Band 12 [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Non-bootlooping cm12.1: 
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347761877
Recents button fix: 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7uiUWWQnG2fc2FYMW1oOEZ4WlU/edit?usp=docslist_api 
WiFi, camera, and prox sensor don't work those are the biggest issues 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 16, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> WiFi, camera, and prox sensor don't work those are the biggest issues
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then I'll wait as I use WiFi and the Camera 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 17, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> Off-Topic: Why quote my post when I didn't even.mention Band 12
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Someone else asked about it and I was rushed to post my reply.


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 17, 2015)

ninjasinabag said:


> Someone else asked about it and I was rushed to post my reply.

Click to collapse



Well it answered my question ?

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyone have the link to aokp?  Or cm11. The ones I have seen are broken links

 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 17, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Anyone have the link to aokp?  Or cm11. The ones I have seen are broken links
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Aokp is gone. Read posts 1762-1772

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 17, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Anyone have the link to aokp?  Or cm11. The ones I have seen are broken links
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Both AOKP and cm11 were discontinued with Dfuse requesting that nobody repost links.
Someone on android forums ported pac ROM for us, take a look there.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 17, 2015)

Nobody ported PAC bro

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 17, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Aokp is gone. Read posts 1762-1772
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you want to host it share it. I don't mind 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




D-FUSE said:


> If you want to host it share it. I don't mind
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just didn't like dude saying pm him for my rom and didn't ask me just make sure you give me my credit

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 17, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I just didn't like dude saying pm him for my rom and didn't ask me just make sure you give me my credit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah that was super shady

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hopefully someone will host the cm11 version . I would really like to see how it performs.  

 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper351c (Jul 17, 2015)

I can upload it when I get home if dfuse says it's ok 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 17, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> I can upload it when I get home if dfuse says it's ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's OK bro

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




brad65807 said:


> Hopefully someone will host the cm11 version . I would really like to see how it performs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



AOKP is better I put more work into that btw

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 17, 2015)

Either works for me! 

 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 17, 2015)

Okay. So I tried to use CM 12.1 with and without wiping data:

* Keeping the data gives me an issue with Google Play Services and the system not recognizing my SIM card 

* Wiping the data fixes the SIM Issue, but GPlay Services and Play Store weren't there and at times, I couldn't search with Google with the Browser for some reason 

So until either WiFi & Camera are fixed or Samsung/MetroPCS releases an Official Lollipop Update for the Avant, I'll just stick with Stock for now ☺ 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Reaper351c (Jul 17, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Allen0384 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Help*

Do any of you know what I can do to go back to stock rom for the metro pcs version?


----------



## rck01 (Jul 17, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> Here is AOKP and the gapps to go with it give thanks to dfuse for making this ROM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B1F8Pp0M5usqSVU4MkluM0lUSlE/edit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



BTW, I would avoid aznrice's kernels for now. The latest versions have caused random reboots on my Avant. I had to downgrade back to his earlier, 6/12 build, which is no longer on his AFH page, so...proceed with caution. 

RCK


----------



## AntiSyrum (Jul 17, 2015)

Allen0384 said:


> Do any of you know what I can do to go back to stock rom for the metro pcs version?

Click to collapse



 it's always good practice to make an nandroid backup on recovery before flashing any new ROM. if you don't you can always download your phones stock firmware using Samsung Kies and connect your phone to update with the new firmware


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 17, 2015)

AntiSyrum said:


> Its always good practice to make an nandroid backup using recovery before flashing any ROM.

Click to collapse



Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Exactly, That's why I made a backup BEFORE I did the Flash of CM so in case there's a problem, I can flash it back to stock 

Also, can't you just patch the Source Code from Samsung with the CM12.1 code?


----------



## AntiSyrum (Jul 17, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Exactly, That's why I made a backup BEFORE I did the Flash of CM so in case there's a problem, I can flash it back to stock
> 
> Also, can't you just patch the Source Code from Samsung with the CM12.1 code?

Click to collapse



 I don't think it's that easy


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 17, 2015)

AntiSyrum said:


> I don't think it's that easy

Click to collapse



I thought so, just curious was all 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 17, 2015)

That's usually true but to go back to stock after flashing this cm you have to flash firmware. If you just restore a backup you'll get infinite forge closes of system apps

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for that 

A Little off-topic, But I've ben trying to figure out how to get the BLE Controller fom the Skylanders Trap Team Tablet Edition to work on other Android games on the Avant (mainly Pinball Arcade)

I've gotten it to semi-recognize on the phone (as in the flashing lights turn steady and it picks it up, but after about 30 secs. it disconnects )

EDIT: I had to use Fix Permissions on TWRP after the restoration because it messed with the internal storage and some of my apps dissappeared from my screens

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 17, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> That's usually true but to go back to stock after flashing this cm you have to flash firmware. If you just restore a backup you'll get infinite forge closes of system apps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also whenever I go back to stock I can't use the internal storage, its almost like some permissions somewhere are messed up. Also, you do get tons of FC's. I just do a factory reset WITHOUT wiping internal and it fixes everything.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Jul 17, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> Here is AOKP and the gapps to go with it give thanks to dfuse for making this ROM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B1F8Pp0M5usqSVU4MkluM0lUSlE/edit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Does this have the camera and recent button fixes?  Video stopped working on AOKP for me and I couldn't find the fix.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 17, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Does this have the camera and recent button fixes?  Video stopped working on AOKP for me and I couldn't find the fix.

Click to collapse



Yes that one has all the fixes in it, video, camera, and recents button. The stock camera doesn't cooperate sometimes, just download Google camera and set video recording to 720p and you should be set. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Jul 17, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Yes that one has all the fixes in it, video, camera, and recents button. The stock camera doesn't cooperate sometimes, just download Google camera and set video recording to 720p and you should be set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Forgot to ask before, but band12 or no?  I will dirty flash regardless.


----------



## Reaper351c (Jul 17, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## der_cobester (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks D-Fuse, for all of your hard work on the AOKP and CM11 Roms.
Thanks Reaper, for the AOKP upload.
Thanks Aznrice, for the work on CM12

If D-Fuse is fine with it, does anyone have the band 12 fix for AOKP?  I noticed Reaper's upload did not have band 12.


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Dfuse for all your hard work on getting everyone fixed up.  It is much appreciated by me and many others. 



 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 17, 2015)

Does cm11 have nfc working? 



 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 17, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Does cm11 have nfc working?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



It should be I know it doesn't work in AOKP. I could fix it but I've moved on from kk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 17, 2015)

NFC works in CM11, it's kind of stubborn and sometimes you need to reboot to get it to work but it works


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this thread and the Avant.  I hope development continues for it.  I am definately not in a financial position to change to a different device. Hell, I can barely eat. 

 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 17, 2015)

Just fixed twrp 2.8.6 mtp mount to computer works it is blue and not yellow. I haven't test USB mounting yet

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 17, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Just fixed twrp 2.8.6 mtp mount to computer works it is blue and not yellow. I haven't test USB mounting yet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Nice! I'm sure we can get good results


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 17, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Nice! I'm sure we can get good results

Click to collapse



You can find all download links on Google + 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 17, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You can find all download links on Google +
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see. I also already added you lol


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 18, 2015)

Usb otg backup enabled





Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 18, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Usb otg backup enabled
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for doing all this work on twrp. Is there any possible way that you could help with cm 12.1? It would be amazing to finally have a working lollipop ROM, and I know aznrice is really busy.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 18, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Thanks for doing all this work on twrp. Is there any possible way that you could help with cm 12.1? It would be amazing to finally have a working lollipop ROM, and I know aznrice is really busy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All I'm gonna say is go back and look at twrp pics. I'm not promising anything 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 18, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> All I'm gonna say is go back and look at twrp pics. I'm not promising anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



(O ͜ʖO)


----------



## AntiSyrum (Jul 18, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> Here is AOKP and the gapps to go with it give thanks to dfuse for making this ROM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B1F8Pp0M5usqSVU4MkluM0lUSlE/edit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey is this one is 6/01 is it more stable than 6/19 aokp


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 18, 2015)

AntiSyrum said:


> Hey is this one is 6/01 is it more stable than 6/19 aokp

Click to collapse



6/19 is just the kernel dude. 6/01 is the latest version of the ROM itself


----------



## games906 (Jul 18, 2015)

Quick note on tethering: apparently if you USB tether, it seems to count some of the data at first but most of it it counted as your phone data.
 I downloaded two isos around a gig each through the tethering


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 18, 2015)

games906 said:


> Quick note on tethering: apparently if you USB tether, it seems to count some of the data at first but most of it it counted as your phone data

Click to collapse



That's interesting. How are we doing on WiFi for CM 12.1

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> That's interesting. How are we doing on WiFi for CM 12.1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its not fixed yet 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 18, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> NFC works in CM11, it's kind of stubborn and sometimes you need to reboot to get it to work but it works

Click to collapse




I've rebooted a gazillion times.  Still can't get it to work 

 Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## games906 (Jul 18, 2015)

So what's up with netflix's -9 error?


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Its not fixed yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay then, Which Android version is the AOKP Build?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper351c (Jul 18, 2015)

The AOKP build is 4.4.4 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 18, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> The AOKP build is 4.4.4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll personally wait until the CM 12.1 build is a little more polished then 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 18, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> Thanks, I'll personally wait until the CM 12.1 build is a little more polished then
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah. Developing is really hard to do, so it'll take much time.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 18, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Yeah. Developing is really hard to do, so it'll take much time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I understand, I'm pretty patient with this kind of stuff 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## games906 (Jul 19, 2015)

I FOUND A FIX FOR NETFLIX!!! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3061124&d=1418414860
Fixes the (-9) error that the app gives you. Flashed it and it works!


----------



## AntiSyrum (Jul 20, 2015)

I know I'm running the AOD7 baseband but I'm not getting the speed is anybody else having the same problem


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone have a flashble zip of the AOD7 baseband???   I'm on metro and they  haven't update anything yet. 

 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## jrny99 (Jul 21, 2015)

*thanks all*

rooted, running AOKP and all is well  : )


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is there a trick to get NFC on ???

 Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 21, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Anyone have a flashble zip of the AOD7 baseband???   I'm on metro and they  haven't update anything yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



I'd give them time as I don't think the Basebands are cross-compatiable

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 21, 2015)

Post #2000. This thread is huge.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 21, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> I'd give them time as I don't think the Basebands are cross-compatiable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Interestingly, I now have band 12 working, but I got there in a rather roundabout fashion:

1. I first tried flashing the newer, AOD7 stock ROM for T-Mobile. It freaked at my unlocked, foreign SIM setup so I went back to Metro stock (both via Odin).

2. I later installed AOKP and have been using ever since. But since I was overseas and on an incompatible LTE network, I never learned if the baseband portion of the AOD7 flash "stuck."

3. Now that I'm back in the U.S. and on my Metro SIM, I run LTE discovery and, lo and behold, it's connecting over band 12.

So, the bottom line: If you Odin flash the T-Mobile AOD7 stock ROM, then flash back to Metro or even AOKP, the band 12 update seems to stick between flashes/ROMs.

RCK


----------



## Djoec1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone who is on aokp may wanna try this app its a lifesaver for me since the proximity sensor is broken.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've activated band 12 manually on metro, just didn't know if there as any other upside to having AOD7.  I just have to turn off band 12 at home.  There is 5 bars of signal but no bandwidth at all.  Totally unusable.  

 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## games906 (Jul 21, 2015)

So I read a github tutorial on porting multirom. I probably won't be able really make it work, but I'm gonna try it and see how it goes. This phone have /data/media and ext4 filesystem. Gotta look at the other stuff like fstab and such. Anyone got any thoughts on it being possible?https://github.com/Tasssadar/multirom/wiki/Porting-MultiROM


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 21, 2015)

Can I flash the tmobile aod7 firmware on my metro avant and it work?  Or will it be sim locked? 



 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## KatanaRama115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey, i downloaded the aokp rom from that google drive link and when i tried to flash it....it gives me an error something about updater binary. Do you mind helping me?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jul 21, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Can I flash the tmobile aod7 firmware on my metro avant and it work?  Or will it be sim locked?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



 If you have SIM unlocked your Avant, flashing firmware for a different carrier will lock it again and you will have to flash back to the stock firmware in order to unlock it again.

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




KatanaRama115 said:


> Hey, i downloaded the aokp rom from that google drive link and when i tried to flash it....it gives me an error something about updater binary. Do you mind helping me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The zip is probably corrupted. Either that or somebody opened it up and made alterations.


----------



## KatanaRama115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is there a another link to the aokp rom? Right now im running cm 11 and so i wanna try aokp rom.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Reaper351c (Jul 21, 2015)

I would say try downloading it again that has happened to me when downloading a rom

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you using twrp 2.8.6.0? That's probably it because I tried it with 2.8.1.0 and it works normally, but not with the newer one.


----------



## KatanaRama115 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am using twrp 2.8.6.0. So should downgrade back 2.8.1.0

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Ok i guess i go try it with twrp 2.8.1.0


Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jul 21, 2015)

That's what I'd do


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 21, 2015)

Twrp 2.8.6.0 was built from lp source you need the lp binary

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Twrp 2.8.6.0 was built from lp source you need the lp binary
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll check it out 

Sent from my LG-V700 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 22, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Thanks. I'll check it out
> 
> Sent from my LG-V700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll just build twrp from the kk source 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'll just build twrp from the kk source
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks again! 

Sent from my LG-V700 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 22, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my LG-V700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It will have to be when I get off work tonight 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> It will have to be when I get off work tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's fine. Take your time

Sent from my LG-V700 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Did anyone notice that the MetroPCS Avant got an update?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 22, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Did anyone notice that the MetroPCS Avant got an update?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did it ever get the band 12 update?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 22, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Did it ever get the band 12 update?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think so. The version is AOF1

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 22, 2015)

Okay

I tried to update to the new firmware, but TWRP blocks it, how do I update to the new firmware with TWRP installed?


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 22, 2015)

You have to flash the firmware with odin 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 22, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> You have to flash the firmware with odin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How do I go about getting the firmware for Odin and is Odin Wine-friendly? (I'm running Mint atm)


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 22, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> How do I go about getting the firmware for Odin and is Odin Wine-friendly? (I'm running Mint atm)

Click to collapse



I think you have to download the firmware through sammobile and flash it with odin in download mode. That's what I had to do to update to AOD7

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 22, 2015)

I can download it and upload somewhere else, sammobile downloads are SLOW if you're not paying a subscription. As for wine I'm not sure, I think you might get some driver issues 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 22, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> I can download it and upload somewhere else, sammobile downloads are SLOW if you're not paying a subscription. As for wine I'm not sure, I think you might get some driver issues
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I appreciate the thought 

1. I'm downloading the Firmware via Sammobile (I'll deal with the slow speed)
2. I'm switching back to Windows via a backup I made with Reflect

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 22, 2015)

Okay still doing it for others lol. Do report back how re-rooting and that stuff goes, I can't actually flash myself until later tonight


----------



## rck01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone have any details in the new stock Metro ROM? Is it still 4.4.2? With band 12 enabled?

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Jul 22, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Anyone have any details in the new stock Metro ROM? Is it still 4.4.2? With band 12 enabled?
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



It is, indeed still 4.4.2. It seems less laggy and I haven't checked band 12 yet

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jul 22, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> It is, indeed still 4.4.2. It seems less laggy and I haven't checked band 12 yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So, nothing compelling that would tempt me to switch back from AOKP then. Good to know...

RCK


----------



## afr33sl4ve (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for everything people! I just switched off the Avant onto the S5. I'll be hanging out there now.


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 22, 2015)

OK, so I managed to update to the new firmware by using Kies, then after I did that, I re-rooted using CF Auto Root, but now all of a sudden, my WiFi doesn't want to turn on, Is anyone else having this issue?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 22, 2015)

Go into your settings>about phone and check that your baseband and firmware versions match up 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 22, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Go into your settings>about phone and check that your baseband and firmware versions match up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Baseband says ANK3 and Build Number shows AOF1

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 22, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> Baseband says ANK3 and Build Number shows AOF1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well that would be the issue (sorry I don't know how to fix it)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 22, 2015)

Then that's why, flash it with odin. I say install twrp and do two or three system, data, dalvik and cache wipes and then boot straight into download mode and flash the new firmware 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jul 23, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> Baseband says ANK3 and Build Number shows AOF1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You might have to flash the new firmware with odin multiple times before the new baseband sticks. My last avant came with the ank3 firmware/baseband and when i flashed a different firmware the baseband didnt change which caused wifi to not work. Others have reported that after flashing the firmware several times the baseband would finally stick.


----------



## Starflare5 (Jul 23, 2015)

Um, there is a tool called SuperWipe, and it still works to this day with this phone, however, please be advised that this tool definitely will erase EVERYTHING on the device except for the Recovery and ODIN.  Yes, this tool will erase your internal storage as well, so, make sure that you back up everything that you want to keep.

The link is here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1477955

This utility is only recommended for Samsung Phones.

And here are some alternatives as well....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/general/tool-mega-wipesuper-wipefactory-t1832326

Once completed, use your recovery to restore from a previous backup, or, use Odin or Samsung Kies to restore to factory.

In Kies, you want to use the firmware upgrade and initialization option under tools, and for model name, use the one that is on the sticker under the battery.

This will completely restore your phone back to factory original on the latest firmware released from your carrier.

I hope this helps,
Starflare5.


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 23, 2015)

UPDATE: I just updated the phone via Sammobile's Firmware Download and  Odin and got the Baseband and BN to match up exactly first try (so Wi-Fi  works now) by and by for anyone curious, here are a few root-related  things I've learned (This is for Newbies, so no flames please):

1. After flashing the AOF1 Firmware, you need to re-install CF Auto Root and TWRP via Odin again
2. After installing both ROMs, you need to re-download SuperSU from the Google Play Store
3 (Optional). If you have Xposed Framework installed, you need to open  the app and re-install the app_process part of it using the  "Install/Update" Button and reboot

Have fun with your newly updated and rooted Phone ^_^

EDIT: I forgot to say that I didn't use the DriveWiper tool to help do the update, so it works fine with all of my settings and apps intact


----------



## games906 (Jul 23, 2015)

What is the latest aokp kernel that doesn't bork the camera?


----------



## rck01 (Jul 23, 2015)

games906 said:


> What is the latest aokp kernel that doesn't bork the camera?

Click to collapse



The 06/12 build, but it's no longer on AFH, so... 

RCK


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay guys, I have uploaded all four firmware's for both the metro and t-mobile avants, as well as cm11 and aokp from D-FUSE, of course all credit is his, thanks for giving us these great ROM's man.
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=35831


----------



## Lonnie355 (Jul 23, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> How do I go about getting the firmware for Odin and is Odin Wine-friendly? (I'm running Mint atm)

Click to collapse



Odin won't see your phone if you run it in wine. And the driver doesn't install unless you know your way around the command prompt. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 23, 2015)

Lonnie355 said:


> Odin won't see your phone if you run it in wine. And the driver doesn't install unless you know your way around the command prompt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've already switched back to Windows to do the firmware upgrade and all is well with the upgrade

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HeaT420 (Jul 24, 2015)

When installing the Dolby sound mod, do I just flash the 24bit zip to enable it then flash the sound mod? What chipset and install type do I choose since our phones chipset and ROM isn't listed? I chose the default chipset and Google play edition, did I install it correctly? I also removed DSP Manager before flashing, thank you for your time.


----------



## ninjasinabag (Jul 24, 2015)

HeaT420 said:


> When installing the Dolby sound mod, do I just flash the 24bit zip to enable it then flash the sound mod? What chipset and install type do I choose since our phones chipset and ROM isn't listed? I chose the default chipset and Google play edition, did I install it correctly? I also removed DSP Manager before flashing, thank you for your time.

Click to collapse



Sound mod first then 24bit addon. Make sure to double check your build.prop for doubles of any lines. Any doubles of the buffer rate prop lines will lead to distortion, popping, and crackling in the background.


----------



## games906 (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a crazy morning yesterday goi g back to aokp from cm12.1.
At first, I backed up my current ROM.Then I wiped the usuall stuff when installing a new ROM. I rounded up the files to flash in twrp but when I clicked flash, the binary / build date error came up because of the new twrp dfuse made. I got really nervous and confused since I had no system or idea what was going on. I then decided to just restore cm12.1. After it restored successfully, I booted into it. Unfortunately, it just stayed on the boot anation for the longest time. I rebooted back into twrp thinking that maybe if I wipe and flash the latest cm zip and restore only the system and data partitions, it would be okay. Turns out it actually worked . A few moments later, I realized it was the twrp recovery that made aokp fail to install. I flashed the older twrp, rebooted into recovery, wiped, then installed aokp along with the other zips like 24bit, gapps, aznrice's newest kernel. It worked this time and now I'm back into aokp.
I missed my WiFi advantages and camera for some social media.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 24, 2015)

Restoring a nandroid of aokp with twrp 2.8.6.0 didn't give me any problem at all, so I would recommend backing up now or just before you go back to cm12 instead of trying to flash aokp

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jul 25, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Restoring a nandroid of aokp with twrp 2.8.6.0 didn't give me any problem at all, so I would recommend backing up now or just before you go back to cm12 instead of trying to flash aokp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds good. Thanks, blu


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 25, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Restoring a nandroid of aokp with twrp 2.8.6.0 didn't give me any problem at all, so I would recommend backing up now or just before you go back to cm12 instead of trying to flash aokp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where can i download twrp 2.8.6.0 Recovery?


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 25, 2015)

Either find d-fuse on android file host or find him on g+, only place he's putting links now

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 25, 2015)

Don't thank me I didn't build it lol also do mind what people said above, flashing kk rom's won't work 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 25, 2015)

Anyone have a link to dfuse on google+,? 




 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 25, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Anyone have a link to dfuse on google+,?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://plus.google.com/+dustinwinings/about

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 25, 2015)

OK. I just flashed the new update using Odin. Now the Wifi won't even turn on. I also noticed that the basband is stuck on ANK3.  How do i fix this?  Thanks.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 25, 2015)

Common problem, do the spaghetti at a wall routine. Just keep flashing the firmware it will stick eventually. It took me two or three flashes for it to work

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 25, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Common problem, do the spaghetti at a wall routine. Just keep flashing the firmware it will stick eventually. It took me two or three flashes for it to work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok. So far flashed twice already. Hope this works.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 25, 2015)

It's happened twice to me already, it's just a stubborn baseband. It should work 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 25, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> It's happened twice to me already, it's just a stubborn baseband. It should work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is because you need to flash download mode back to official status for it to take 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh man this is not cool, i get nervous every time i have to flash lol. In other words. Still to no avail.


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 25, 2015)

Install twrp and wipe system a couple of times and keep trying

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 25, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Oh man this is not cool, i get nervous every time i have to flash lol. In other words. Still to no avail.

Click to collapse



Dude you're good nothing to worried about 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMedina559 (Jul 25, 2015)

When you're done flashing the firmware the first time boot into it and when it finishes booting, power it off and back into Odin mode then flash again, I did that and it worked

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AriesTV (Jul 25, 2015)

So updates on bugs for the CM 12.1 Rom?


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 25, 2015)

Finally it worked after i completely powered off and then boot it up.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a weird request for Avant owners.

I owned a Galaxy Light. Owned, as of last night, when in a rage (alcohol was involved), I hulk-smashed the hunk of junk for pissing me off for its last time. I used the phone to provide home internet for me. I USB tethered it to my computer for internet, and used it as a hotspot for my tablet. 

Right now, I'm doing the same with a Galaxy S4. The problem though, is that it doesn't maintain its charge. With my Light, I plugged it in, even with a near-dead battery, and it'd charge up. With my S4 though, it slowly loses charge. I've tried different ROMs, kernels, etc, but doing what I need it to do drains the battery even though the POS Light would charge.

So I ask, does anyone with an Avant do what I do? If not, can somebody try and let me know the results? I've wanted an Avant from the moment it was released - it corrected everything I hated about the Light, which I only bought because it was all I could afford at that time. I'd much prefer buying an Avant than another Light, but this depends on if it can do what I need it to: Charge, rather than drain, while USB tethering while running a wifi hotspot.

TIA.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jul 26, 2015)

Hmm so your asking if it can charge, and wifi hotspot at the same time? Ya it can

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Jul 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I have a weird request for Avant owners.
> 
> I owned a Galaxy Light. Owned, as of last night, when in a rage (alcohol was involved), I hulk-smashed the hunk of junk for pissing me off for its last time. I used the phone to provide home internet for me. I USB tethered it to my computer for internet, and used it as a hotspot for my tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be honest my dude. I have a galaxy light also t399n metro. Don't have any issues charging that phone. That being said my avant metro is pretty nice phone for cheap buy it does seem like if I'm playing a game it doesn't charge as fast as my light but it does charge. Have teathered and seems to be sloe but charges.

And u know what's even better avant has working cm11 and AOKP 4.4.4. Cm12 is aight still in being worked on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2015)

The light has cm12

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Jul 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The light has cm12
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I know not a daily I really meant not having a stable asop anything better then the stock


----------



## DroidJP (Jul 26, 2015)

I would have to agree that the stock is less flexible when it comes to customizing. For an example. When i used to own the light i was able to create a shortcut about just about any app including shortcut within the settings like Application. With the Avant i can't create a shortcut of the Application. All you get instead is check boxes for quick access and its limited to how many you can check. That is one thing i find that is a step backwards. And as for the menu key. It is now the most recent key. Took me awhile to get used to that when i was more used to holding the home key to bring up the task manager. Never the menu key. Samsung is a hit or miss sometimes lol.


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 26, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> And as for the menu key. It is now the most recent key. Took me awhile to get used to that when i was more used to holding the home key to bring up the task manager. Never the menu key. Samsung is a hit or miss sometimes lol.

Click to collapse



I agree with the Menu Key being the most recent Key, that still boggles me to this day

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## brad65807 (Jul 26, 2015)

Does aokp or any of the roms have proximity sensor and nfc working yet?? 

 Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## rck01 (Jul 26, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Does aokp or any of the roms have proximity sensor and nfc working yet??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



No. Neither works ATM. 

RCK


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 26, 2015)

Proximity sensor has been the most mysterious bug for the avant do far. CM11 had spotty nfc for me, others say it doesn't work at all for them. Only CM12.1 has reliable nfc

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 26, 2015)

I just benchmarked my stock avant against a stock LG Leon and the Leon got better numbers. It loads games faster too. Is the Avant still a better choice?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't know about you but I can't live with 800mb of RAM and less than 4gb of storage

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jul 26, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> I don't know about you but I can't live with 800mb of RAM and less than 4gb of storage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



True

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rck01 (Jul 26, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> I just benchmarked my stock avant against a stock LG Leon and the Leon got better numbers. It loads games faster too. Is the Avant still a better choice?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



From what I can read on the T-Mobile web site:

Pros: Android 5.0, maybe faster thanks to less bloated ROM?

Cons: 8GB storage (vs. 16GB), 1GB RAM (vs. 1.5GB), support for 32GB SD cards (vs. 64GB).

I'd go with the Avant...

RCK


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 26, 2015)

Also quad core processor.... With an 1850 MaH battery, that screams three hours standby time to me 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 26, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Proximity sensor has been the most mysterious bug for the avant do far. CM11 had spotty nfc for me, others say it doesn't work at all for them. Only CM12.1 has reliable nfc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Proximity sensor to me is a miss feature not a bug. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Djoec1983 (Jul 26, 2015)

The phone does have a proximity sensor correct? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jul 26, 2015)

I doubt it has it

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 26, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> I doubt it has it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What turns the screen off when you go on a call then?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 26, 2015)

It does have it but not working in cm or aokp

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 27, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> What turns the screen off when you go on a call then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The power button?? Lol prox hasn't worked on any custom rom for the avant. It obviously did on stock but the stock firmware doesn't have things like that missing 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 27, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> The power button?? Lol prox hasn't worked on any custom rom for the avant. It obviously did on stock but the stock firmware doesn't have things like that missing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol I forgot. A long time ago I started setting the power button to end the call (in accessibility options) so now I forget that you can just use it to turn the screen off.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djoec1983 (Jul 27, 2015)

The problem I'm facing with using the power button to shut the screen off during the call is the lockscreen lag issue, especially when I'm in call it takes a long time for my screen to wake, does anyone else experience this?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flowwolf168 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello guys, how would I change the SElinux mode of an Avant to permissive mode?


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 27, 2015)

Djoec1983 said:


> The problem I'm facing with using the power button to shut the screen off during the call is the lockscreen lag issue, especially when I'm in call it takes a long time for my screen to wake, does anyone else experience this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you on AOKP?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, guys, why I can't use kodi Media Center on AOKP ROM, any idea, thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Jul 28, 2015)

Djoec1983 said:


> The problem I'm facing with using the power button to shut the screen off during the call is the lockscreen lag issue, especially when I'm in call it takes a long time for my screen to wake, does anyone else experience this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it happens all the time. Takes about 2 seconds or so. Also, Hi guys, I'm back, if the older members before , before we even had root hah.


----------



## Tyler Tigner (Jul 29, 2015)

*I'm sorta new here*

Hello.
I've been looking for a ROM for this phone for a very long time now and I finally found this thread
(thank goodness)
I need some links to get the greatest and latest ROM for the 
Galaxy Avant G386T T-Mobile 


Thank you


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 29, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Okay guys, I have uploaded all four firmware's for both the metro and t-mobile avants, as well as cm11 and aokp from D-FUSE, of course all credit is his, thanks for giving us these great ROM's man.
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=35831

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

....as I finish typing that out again lol 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Tigner (Jul 29, 2015)

*Lollipop*



redsfan27 said:


> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are there any lollipop roms and what kind of bugs are there?


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 29, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> ....as I finish typing that out again lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I reloaded the page like 4 times before I posted it just to make sure you hadn't posted it yet but I beat you to it ☺

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol not by much but yes. And there is a WIP cm12.1 with no WiFi or camera 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Jul 29, 2015)

Tyler Tigner said:


> Are there any lollipop roms and what kind of bugs are there?

Click to collapse



Cm 12.1 is here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=33415
Bugs I can think of off the top of my head: wifi, camera, bt(?). Both cms and aokp have prox. Sensor bug

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep, Bluetooth works. Those three are it, no WiFi, camera, or proximity sensor. The last one admittedly not a big deal at all

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2015)

Aznrice said he fixed the camera 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Tigner (Jul 29, 2015)

**

So I guess the AOKP rom is a go for me


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah but until he fixes WiFi he's not gonna put out any other fixes so for all intents and purposes camera still doesn't work. And AOKP is definitely a solid rom 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Tigner (Jul 29, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Yeah but until he fixes WiFi he's not gonna put out any other fixes so for all intents and purposes camera still doesn't work. And AOKP is definitely a solid rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So the camera, wifi, data, and calling all works right?


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes everything works, with the exception of the proximity sensor but I doubt that's a deal breaker. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Tigner (Jul 29, 2015)

*Thanks*



blu8 said:


> yes everything works, with the exception of the proximity sensor but i doubt that's a deal breaker.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g386t1 using tapatalk

Click to collapse



thank you so much lol


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't thank me thank D-FUSE for building them lol

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Tigner (Jul 29, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Yes everything works, with the exception of the proximity sensor but I doubt that's a deal breaker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No video recording


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Download Google camera and set the resolution to 720p

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Tigner (Jul 29, 2015)

*thanks*



Blu8 said:


> Download Google camera and set the resolution to 720p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok thanks


----------



## HeaT420 (Jul 29, 2015)

Video recording works on stock camera in AOKP. you just have to remove the line in build.prop associated with AAC encoding and change the settings to 720p in video recorder. Only problem I found is some apps not detecting touchscreen such as Kodi.


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 29, 2015)

So I tried AOKP and while it IS nice looking, a couple of apps that I like have problems:

* M1 Android (Arcade Music Emulator): Fails to show the list of games I have set up 

* MX Player: FLV Files that can normally play in Hardware mode are forced to Software mode and cannot be changed back 

So I reverted back to my backup 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know why you guys are reporting anything nothing is going to get fixed with AOKP I  discontinued and took down all the links. Too many bugs I didn't want to deal with. Then people were crying and sharing without my permission so gave the go ahead for someone to mirror the links and now bugs are being reported again. SHM....... 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jul 29, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I don't know why you guys are reporting anything nothing is going to get fixed with AOKP I  discontinued and took down all the links. Too many bugs I didn't want to deal with. Then people were crying and sharing without my permission so gave the go ahead for someone to mirror the links and now bugs are being reported again. SHM.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wasn't complaining, I was only telling you what happened, also good luck on future development of CM 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Let's not impose on D-FUSE now, where did you get that he's developing for this phone at all anymore?? Let's take it back a couple of steps 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Jul 29, 2015)

DerpyTails said:


> I wasn't complaining, I was only telling you what happened, also good luck on future development of CM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Luck to me? I ain't developing on cm or this phone I moved on and well from looks of it. It looks like everyone else has too. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaT420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't mean to state bugs to be fixed, was just letting others know the only issue I had incase they wanted to flash it

EDIT: We might even get lucky and have someone that does want to work on our phone and will know what problems exist.


----------



## flowwolf168 (Aug 3, 2015)

So i'm on the AOKP ROM, is the random buzzing/distorted noises while using V4A a known issue or is it just on my end? is there any workaround?


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nevermind I'm stupid 
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 4, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the screen res on the Avant is that bad? Im buying one soon but have read bad reviews regarding its TFT display. I can't imagine its any worse then the res on my ZTE z667 Zinger lol

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 4, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the screen res on the Avant is that bad? Im buying one soon but have read bad reviews regarding its TFT display. I can't imagine its any worse then the res on my ZTE z667 Zinger lol
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



960 x 540 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 4, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the screen res on the Avant is that bad? Im buying one soon but have read bad reviews regarding its TFT display. I can't imagine its any worse then the res on my ZTE z667 Zinger lol
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol 75% of my budget phones in the past few years have had 960×540 screens. No, its not an ips screen but IMHO its not bad at all.
Edit: that was actually one of the reasons I was skeptical about buying the avant
Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjasinabag (Aug 4, 2015)

flowwolf168 said:


> So i'm on the AOKP ROM, is the random buzzing/distorted noises while using V4A a known issue or is it just on my end? is there any workaround?

Click to collapse



Check your build.prop file, there may be doubles on certain lines.
V4A only makes a small click when sampling the audio for certain effects.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 4, 2015)

HeaT420 said:


> Video recording works on stock camera in AOKP. you just have to remove the line in build.prop associated with AAC encoding and change the settings to 720p in video recorder. Only problem I found is some apps not detecting touchscreen such as Kodi.

Click to collapse



You don't to remove any line just change it to 720  and why would you even want to use Kodi on this phone? It's not a TV stick or a tablet 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You don't to remove any line just change it to 720  and why would you even want to use Kodi on this phone? It's not a TV stick or a tablet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You actually do have to remove the line in build.prop because the aznrice's latest kernel broke the recording and the only way to get it working was to remove the line in the build.prop

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You actually do have to remove the line in build.prop because the aznrice's latest kernel broke the recording and the only way to get it working was to remove the line in the build.prop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That isn't a ROM issues nor does that my ROM come with his kernel. They should say they are running that kernel 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 8, 2015)

I thought that dude Dfuse wasn't developing for this phone anymore 









Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Aug 8, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I thought that dude Dfuse wasn't developing for this phone anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Aug 8, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I thought that dude Dfuse wasn't developing for this phone anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet DFuse. Are there any bugs that we can help on or anything?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 8, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> Sweet DFuse. Are there any bugs that we can help on or anything?

Click to collapse



It needs kernel work 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 8, 2015)

Bluetooth working 








Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Aug 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Bluetooth working
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Getting closer and closer #staybroken

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Aug 9, 2015)

Ik D-fuse good luck mate I myself could never get the rom to fully compile

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## josh2020glacier (Aug 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I thought that dude Dfuse wasn't developing for this phone anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link please


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Aug 9, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Link please

Click to collapse



It isn't ready yet

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 9, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Link please

Click to collapse



I don't think he has shared it yet. It might not be done.
Edit: I should have refreshed the page first ?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 9, 2015)

Give it time bro, dude has a life as well lol like he said two posts up it needs kernel work 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 16, 2015)

Quick question. If I were to flash the ank3 stock firmware on my Avant through odin will it replace twrp with the stock recovery? Just thought I'd ask before attempting this since I want to be able to go back to my backup of aod7. Btw I'm doing this to mess around with a few things in the service mode, which was mostly disabled with the latest update. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes it replaces TWRP, from memory it flashed system, recovery, boot and cache when you flash firmware with odin. You could always flash TWRP with odin and use it to flash the SuperSU zip to root. Don't flash TWRP then cf auto root, cf root puts binaries and the SuperSU apk where they belong but also flashes stock recovery. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there any way we could enable Carrier Aggregation? It would greatly increase speeds for my area. I'm not sure if the hardware supports it or not but it doesn't seem like it would be that difficult if it did.
Edit: Jk I looked on qualcomms website and the snapdragon 400 doesn't support it. Nothing to see here.
 from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 18, 2015)

Was there ever a band12 cm11 fix?  I feel like there was but my Google skills fail me.  Just switched to CM11 from AOKP and I like it a lot more :thumbup:

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrny99 (Aug 18, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Was there ever a band12 cm11 fix?  I feel like there was but my Google skills fail me.  Just switched to CM11 from AOKP and I like it a lot more :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



do you have the d/l link for 11 or where I can find it..


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 18, 2015)

jrny99 said:


> do you have the d/l link for 11 or where I can find it..

Click to collapse


https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=35831

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. Have 2 new avants for me and my girlfriend. What's the most reliable, closest to 100% functionality, rom for this phone? Thanks for the suggestions.

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Aug 19, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Hi everyone. Have 2 new avants for me and my girlfriend. What's the most reliable, closest to 100% functionality, rom for this phone? Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



not sure yet, im trying CM12 for thing thing and it keeps crashing on initial boot.


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 19, 2015)

Every build boot loops, try 6/19

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Aug 19, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Every build boot loops, try 6/19
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah just did that, it's a near usable build! got gapps and everything working except the obvious. 

Props to the devs!!!


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice, just know that's not getting fixed any further, staying like that. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

*A question....*



Blu8 said:


> Nice, just know that's not getting fixed any further, staying like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, why are people like you insisting on treating this phone like the redheaded step child?

It's a great phone that deserves a fully working custom Android Lollipop ROM with many features comparable or even better than most high end phones.

I see cyanogenmod and many others treating this phone very poorly, and all because of why?  The Grand with only half the onboard memory has inched it's way into replacing it?  

I don't mean to rag on you or anything Blu8, but, I'm just tired of a really great phone being pummeled and treated like it's below second rate when it's anything but.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Ok, why are people like you insisting on treating this phone like the redheaded step child?
> 
> It's a great phone that deserves a fully working custom Android Lollipop ROM with many features comparable or even better than most high end phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 st off!!!! This phone isn't great. This phone sucks! 2nd off this is a redheaded step child of a s4. Oh and 3rd off back off my boy .


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> 1 st off!!!! This phone isn't great. This phone sucks! 2nd off this is a redheaded step child of a s4. Oh and 3rd off back off my boy .

Click to collapse



Then explain why when the Last of he Galaxy Exhibits was released (the model this phone replaced), the instant it was rooted, there was a flood of ROMS for it, and then, something you dropped out from, and non-Samsung phone, the ZTE Zmax was finally rooted, same thing, a ton of ROMs..... Also, there are still ROMs being developed for the Galaxy S3, so, don't tell me this phone sucks when there are far worse and older phones that are still being developed for even now.  Hell, even the LG L9 and L90 are still being developed for.

And, besides, I'm not even trying to get into it with you and nor have I ever been or ever will be your boy.

Also, besides, I asked that question of Blu8, not you, and you are one of the ones still developing for this phone.....    Why even hate on something that you're working on?

That's like me hating on Windows 10 because it doesn't have the features of Windows 8, yet, I'm still working on it to see what can be done to save the atrocity that it is.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Then explain why when the Last of he Galaxy Exhibits was released (the model this phone replaced), the instant it was rooted, there was a flood of ROMS for it, and then, something you dropped out from, and non-Samsung phone, the ZTE Zmax was finally rooted, same thing, a ton of ROMs..... Also, there are still ROMs being developed for the Galaxy S3, so, don't tell me this phone sucks when there are far worse and older phones that are still being developed for even now.  Hell, even the LG L9 and L90 are still being developed for.
> 
> And, besides, I'm not even trying to get into it with you and nor have I ever been or ever will be your boy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1st off back off my boy I was talking about blu8 dumb a$$. 
Oh and since you're such an a$$ no one will see any development from me. 
But I'll enjoy all the roms myself. 
So I guess you're just left rom less. 






Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper351c (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Then explain why when the Last of he Galaxy Exhibits was released (the model this phone replaced), the instant it was rooted, there was a flood of ROMS for it, and then, something you dropped out from, and non-Samsung phone, the ZTE Zmax was finally rooted, same thing, a ton of ROMs..... Also, there are still ROMs being developed for the Galaxy S3, so, don't tell me this phone sucks when there are far worse and older phones that are still being developed for even now.  Hell, even the LG L9 and L90 are still being developed for.
> 
> And, besides, I'm not even trying to get into it with you and nor have I ever been or ever will be your boy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Starflare5 I was looking forward to trying out the rom dfuse was working on but since you had to be an idiot now that will never happen smooth move dumba$$

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> Thanks Starflare5 I was looking forward to trying out the rom dfuse was working on but since you had to be an idiot now that will never happen smooth move dumba$$
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> 1st off back off my boy I was talking about blu8 dumb a$$.
> Oh and since you're such an a$$ no one will see any development from me.
> But I'll enjoy all the roms myself.
> So I guess your just left rom less.
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa dude, hold up. If you were talking about Blu8, why did you quote and reply to me? seriously?

It's rude to talk on someone else's behalf. 

And please stop calling me your boy. I'm 39, college educated, and I have more insurance.

Now, I'm not going to talk to you anymore because I need sleep because part of my job is making sure those point of sale systems that help you stuff your face stay working.

I'm out of this thread until some actual development happens.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Whoa dude, hold up. If you were talking about Blu8, why did you quote and reply to me? seriously?
> 
> It's rude to talk on someone else's behalf. guy
> 
> And please stop calling me your boy. I'm 39, college educated, and I have more insurance.

Click to collapse



Wow dude you're really stupid I was saying back off. Leave him alone. Blu and I are boys. I said back off my boy. I wasn't calling you a boy and you're whining and crying about no development but I put development on hold because life happened to me and my family. I don't need to explain myself.  Really I'm still laughing about your college education and no one cares how old you are. Lmao!!!! I was feeling down but man you made my night. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Wow dude you're really stupid I was saying back off. Leave him alone. Blu and I are boys. I said back off my boy. I wasn't calling you a boy and you're whining and crying about no development but I put development on hold because life happened to me and my family. I don't need to explain myself.  Really I'm still laughing about your college education and no one cares how old you are. Lmao!!!! I was feeling down but man you made my night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hate to sound like the grammar police, but, please, learn to use commas....

I thought you were calling me a derogatory comment.

Secondly, your boy, Blu8 can speak for himself. It's called integrity.

Also, why hate on something you are developing for?

You should love and put love into that development unless you're full of brooding hatred and and discust like Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

Taptalk does not allow for edit. There's your corrections. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> I hate to sound like the grammar police, but, please, learn to use commas....
> 
> I thought you were calling me a derogatory comment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your* lol grammar police 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 AM ----------




Starflare5 said:


> I hate to sound like the grammar police, but, please, learn to use commas....
> 
> I thought you were calling me a derogatory comment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its also called I have lp roms and you don't but maybe you can use your grammar and college education to read and learn how to compile some I don't have a college education but well I can compile roms Oh and I can I know a little bit of java and you're not worth the commas 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Your* lol grammar police
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Um, look at the post again. 

By the way, I'm making corrections over Teamviewer through my phone to my computer over internet explorer like a boss and I'm in the shower getting ready to sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Um, look at the post again.
> 
> By the way, I'm making corrections over Teamviewer through my phone to my computer over internet explorer like a boss and I'm in the shower getting ready to sleep. Goodnight.

Click to collapse



Bosses don't use internet explorer lmao!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh, I'm done with this thread by the way because,  well, you kind of ruin the experience for everyone.

---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------




Starflare5 said:


> Oh, I'm done with this thread by the way because,  well, you kind of ruin the experience for everyone.

Click to collapse



I also have Chrome, Firefox, And Opera, but, I use IE because that's where I keep most of my passwords and they are not stored to an online account.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Oh, I'm done with this thread by the way because,  well, you kind of ruin the experience for everyone.

Click to collapse



Why because you attack a friend of mine and I stuck up for him or because you trying to flame me backfired on you or because my girlfriend and I were in a very bad car accident and I put development on hold. I thought you were 39 not 12. Get over it omg! 

P.S. I hope you stay out this thread. No one here wants to hear about you whining about no development and BTW blu8 has done a lot for this community and you have done nothing but cry. [emoji22] 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

I just thought your friend should answer for himself since he seems determined to bury this phone.

Also, this is a question directed at you, before I leave, why are you developing from a ROM originally meant for Nexus tablets made by a completely different team?

Wouldn't it be more logical to start from Google Android 5.1.1 and Samsung base code and go from there instead of trying to build from someone else's work?

May I direct the forum's attention to look up staybroken ROM and images in a Google search.

Goodnight.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Aug 20, 2015)

Dude just stop and **** off honestly just leave

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> I just thought your friend should answer for himself since he seems determined to bury this phone.
> 
> Also, this is a question directed at you, before I leave, why are you developing from a ROM originally meant for Nexus tablets made by a completely different team?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're are dumber then I thought. 

You have no clue what you are talking about. 

https://github.com/BrokenROM/packages_apps_Settings/commit/8a096ef731c7fa4eb9f8271014ed81cadaad9d94






Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Aug 20, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You're are dumber then I thought.
> 
> You have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dumb is not even starting from Cyanogenmod base code for this phone.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Dumb is not even starting from Cyanogenmod base code for this phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The more you talk. Just shows that the money you spent on a collage education was a waste of your money. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

But the truth comes out you're a cm fanboy 
You really have no clue what you are talking about. It's so funny. I can't stop laughing 
[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Dumb is not even starting from Cyanogenmod base code for this phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Please knock it off.  Dfuse has a life man.  He also doesn't have to dev for this.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't let this guy get to you dfuse. You're an awesome dev and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Don't let this guy get to you dfuse. You're an awesome dev and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not worried about this dude he is the least of my problems and he doesn't even know what he is talking about. The device tree for this phone is already cm based I just been modifying it to compile with broken and lp. Also because of the car accident (see pic below) my girl and I had it is gonna be 6 to 8 weeks before I get back. We got banged up pretty bad because some fool wanted to run a red light. Ugh!!! Anyways. No one is gonna mess with blu8 without me saying anything.







Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 20, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'm not worried about this dude he is the least of my problems and he doesn't even know what he is talking about. The device tree for this phone is already cm based I just been modifying it to compile with broken and lp. Also because of the car accident (see pic below) my girl and I had it is gonna be 6 to 8 weeks before I get back. We got banged up pretty bad because some fool wanted to run a red light. Ugh!!! Anyways. No one is gonna mess with blu8 without me saying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get better man. Sorry about the accident.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> Get better man. Sorry about the accident.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah man it sucked 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Aug 20, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah man it sucked
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pic reminds me of my first car - Chevy Monza - but I was the one trying to beat the light that day. 

Hadn't had another accident in over 20 years. Then two weeks ago I lose control in a rain storm (hydroplaning is NOT fun) and total a $45K Infiniti dealer loaner vehicle. My wife is still recovering from the airbag burns.

So...I feel for you! 

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Pic reminds me of my first car - Chevy Monza - but I was the one trying to beat the light that day.
> 
> Hadn't had another accident in over 20 years. Then two weeks ago I lose control in a rain storm (hydroplaning is NOT fun) and total a $45K Infiniti dealer loaner vehicle. My wife is still recovering from the airbag burns.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well man this has been a nightmare since it happened no vehicle , my girlfriend is stuck in a wheel chair with a broken arm and a ankle she had to have reconstructive surgery. Both of us are out of work because of it. She was driving. I just don't understand why people are in such a hurry to catch the next light. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

Where can I DL the latest ROM for this phone? Is it an actual site?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 20, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Where can I DL the latest ROM for this phone? Is it an actual site?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Back like 4 pages.  Or look up blu8 on afh.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

Which is the most complete ROM? I don't need wifi or Bluetooth really if that makes a diff. But camera is a must lol.

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## spsaipoluri (Aug 20, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Which is the most complete ROM? I don't need wifi or Bluetooth really if that makes a diff. But camera is a must lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



CM 11 or AOKP under afh look up BLU8

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 20, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Which is the most complete ROM? I don't need wifi or Bluetooth really if that makes a diff. But camera is a must lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I like cm more, but I think it has a bit of home button lag.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Screw it he's not worth it.


----------



## spsaipoluri (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Screw it he's not worth it.

Click to collapse



I think everyone including me just got mad the fact that u tried to help and that a$$ just got mad that no one was developing for his stupid a$$

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

I wish I had been here for it. I'm a noob but I try to help people on here, but I don't take misplaced anger from idiots that can't even figure out how to edit posts on tapatalk. All that college education and he can't even figure out what I originally meant. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Aug 20, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> Ok, why are people like you insisting on treating this phone like the redheaded step child?
> 
> It's a great phone that deserves a fully working custom Android Lollipop ROM with many features comparable or even better than most high end phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Starflare5 said:


> I just thought your friend should answer for himself since he seems determined to bury this phone.
> 
> Also, this is a question directed at you, before I leave, why are you developing from a ROM originally meant for Nexus tablets made by a completely different team?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Blu8 wasn't treating the avant like a redheaded stepchild or trying to bury it. He said that none of the issues with cm12.1 are getting fixed because that is the truth. @aznrice2k4 (the guy who was building cm12.1) gave up on this phone. By the way, the Avant does suck. Also, your comments about Cyanogenmod and BrokenOS just serve to show that you really have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

spsaipoluri said:


> CM 11 or AOKP under afh look up BLU8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I see a bunch of builds, which one were you referring to?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you find me on android file host? If so there's only two builds, they're under "D-FUSE ROMS" 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Aug 20, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> I see a bunch of builds, which one were you referring to?
> 
> Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There's only two roms just choose the one u want

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Did you find me on android file host? If so there's only two builds, they're under "D-FUSE ROMS"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is what I found Blu, https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=profile&uid=24052804347779275

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 20, 2015)

So I guess new ROMs for this thing aren't happening?  I honestly don't see how this phone is bad.  Yeah, it ain't shiny metal but it's quick and cheap.  I think this phone would be pretty popular with some love from more people.  Not that I can talk, as I don't dev or anything, I just think it's very underappreciated.

Dust, just hit Galaxy Avant under supported devices.  They are under dfuse ROMs after that.  They are both kitkat and work well.  They have a good bit of lock screen lag and the Prox sensor doesn't work.  You might need to download the Google camera app.  Other than that, they are great ROMs.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wait I found it ?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

So. If I hear the overall consensus loud and clear, the aokp version is closer to 100% functionality Blu8?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha nice man and yes that one was worked on the most. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Haha nice man and yes that one was worked on the most.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you know if the stock android encryption on reboot works on that build?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> So I guess new ROMs for this thing aren't happening?  I honestly don't see how this phone is bad.  Yeah, it ain't shiny metal but it's quick and cheap.  I think this phone would be pretty popular with some love from more people.  Not that I can talk, as I don't dev or anything, I just think it's very underappreciated.
> 
> Dust, just hit Galaxy Avant under supported devices.  They are under dfuse ROMs after that.  They are both kitkat and work well.  They have a good bit of lock screen lag and the Prox sensor doesn't work.  You might need to download the Google camera app.  Other than that, they are great ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62241365

If you'll only give the man time to work out what he has going on in life right now. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62241365
> 
> If you'll only give the man time to work out what he has going on in life right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahh.  Forgot about that.  Sucks about the crash.  Looks like he got nailed.  If D-Fuse sees this, thanks for the kitkat ROMs!

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> So I guess new ROMs for this thing aren't happening?  I honestly don't see how this phone is bad.  Yeah, it ain't shiny metal but it's quick and cheap.  I think this phone would be pretty popular with some love from more people.  Not that I can talk, as I don't dev or anything, I just think it's very underappreciated.
> 
> Dust, just hit Galaxy Avant under supported devices.  They are under dfuse ROMs after that.  They are both kitkat and work well.  They have a good bit of lock screen lag and the Prox sensor doesn't work.  You might need to download the Google camera app.  Other than that, they are great ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh geeez. So no prox sensor on any ROM for avant? Does that mean a lot of cheek dialing? Lol

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Only if you're not careful lol 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Only if you're not careful lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you see my post about the android encryption within security settings? Does that work on these ROMs?

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh sorry bro. I really couldn't tell you honestly, not something I ever use and nobody ever brought up whether they tried it or not. My suggestion is flash it and get everything set up then make a nandroid and try it out. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Oh sorry bro. I really couldn't tell you honestly, not something I ever use and nobody ever brought up whether they tried it or not. My suggestion is flash it and get everything set up then make a nandroid and try it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will do. Thx Blu!

Sent from my Z667T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## j03lpr86 (Aug 20, 2015)

And then the ghost appears.....


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 20, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> And then the ghost appears.....

Click to collapse



Are you the dude from "let's get cm onto the avant?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## j03lpr86 (Aug 20, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Are you the dude from "let's get cm onto the avant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup...


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> And then the ghost appears.....

Click to collapse



Ghost is right lol

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j03lpr86 (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Ghost is right lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Blu8 hows everything??


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't complain man, what about you? I know you had some stuff going down 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j03lpr86 (Aug 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Can't complain man, what about you? I know you had some stuff going down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Everything so far so good rite now on vaca with the wife and kids. Hopefully soon might get some stuff together. Dfuse and me where talking on hangouts almost 2 weeks ago


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds good man, enjoy yourself and don't hurry back lol

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 20, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Everything so far so good rite now on vaca with the wife and kids. Hopefully soon might get some stuff together. Dfuse and me where talking on hangouts almost 2 weeks ago

Click to collapse



I've cleaned up a lot of what I sent you too but been dealing with life myself. Hopefully soon we can get back on it. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys . So with twrp just hit wipe, then flash new rom? There's no special way?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 24, 2015)

Well tap wipe and you get a menu, you can swipe to do a simple factory reset which 90% of the time is enough or you could tap on "advanced wipe" and format system, data, cache and dalvik. Either way works. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Well tap wipe and you get a menu, you can swipe to do a simple factory reset which 90% of the time is enough or you could tap on "advanced wipe" and format system, data, cache and dalvik. Either way works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any chance we'll ever see a 5.0 rom?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 24, 2015)

Seriously? 

At this point in time there's no lollipop rom, if there will ever be depends on a lot of things 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone know why the Play Store app force closes on the latest AOKP?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Anyone know why the Play Store app force closes on the latest AOKP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you flash gapps?  If not, flash them.  If you did, reflash.  It didn't force close fr me.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lonnie355 (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Anyone know why the Play Store app force closes on the latest AOKP?
> 
> I always clear tha Play store's cache and data, first thing.
> It seems like a lot of custom ROMs have had the same issue. So far, it's always worked.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lonnie355 said:


> dustdu2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know why the Play Store app force closes on the latest AOKP?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Lonnie355 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I find the gapps for the latest AOKP from Blu8's AFH site?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> dustdu2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Just look up android 4.4.4 gapps and find something on xda.  I prefer pico gapps with just the play store.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> der_cobester said:
> 
> 
> > I found one. Thx. Honestly I think the battery life was slightly better on the stock touchwiz ROM lol. But I love the look of the more native android ROM that AOKP offers. If only the prox sensor worked lol. Is there a fix for the video recording? I see it doesn't record when I click the red record button.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys I have a question.. I took the updates that Metropcs has for the phone there was like 2 of e'm?

And since I did that.. I can't make calls.. the second I get on.. make a call it just ends.. phone doesn't seem to ring either goes straight to VM from calling it.. Umm I updated cause I wanted access to that band 12 network which I do *have* now.. I switched it back to band 4 (which is what it was _using_) but that makes little difference.. however the 4G internet does "seem" to work..

I put my truphone sim in there which has access to both ATT and tmobile.. but all I got was was "not registered on network" so I don't really know what this update did to disable my phone.. what should I do? factory reset? This phone was unlocked with a key code before I updated it.. and I guess it's still unlocked but maybe some of that was changed in the update?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> Hey guys I have a question.. I took the updates that Metropcs has for the phone there was like 2 of e'm?
> 
> And since I did that.. I can't make calls.. the second I get on.. make a call it just ends.. phone doesn't seem to ring either goes straight to VM from calling it.. Umm I updated cause I wanted access to that band 12 network which I do *have* now.. I switched it back to band 4 (which is what it was _using_) but that makes little difference.. however the 4G internet does "seem" to work..
> 
> I put my truphone sim in there which has access to both ATT and tmobile.. but all I got was was "not registered on network" so I don't really know what this update did to disable my phone.. what should I do? factory reset? This phone was unlocked with a key code before I updated it.. and I guess it's still unlocked but maybe some of that was changed in the update?

Click to collapse



Mostly  because you are using lte only this phone needs you to be on lte/3g for calls 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> dustdu2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Set video to 720p
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> D-FUSE said:
> 
> 
> > Worked great DFuse. Thx. Anything I can adjust the AOKP ROM to get best battery life?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> dustdu2017 said:
> 
> 
> > You can set the gov for the cpu  to battery save.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> D-FUSE said:
> 
> 
> > Where are those settings? I looked under developer options and didn't see a setting....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

OK. So the RAM usage at the top of the recent apps screen, and RAM usage at bottom of ' Running Apps' screen under App Settings are both different, by like 250mb of RAM. Which is accurate? BTW I'm on the latest AOKP 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Mostly  because you are using lte only this phone needs you to be on lte/3g for calls
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yah well for the record "I didn't change it" I only did one thing.. that was hitting b12 after the update... and I didn't test calls, unfortunately after the update.. cause I would have "assumed" it wasn't broken.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> yah well for the record "I didn't change it" I only did one thing.. that was hitting b12 after the update... and I didn't test calls, unfortunately after the update.. cause I would have "assumed" it wasn't broken.

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm still gonna say users error [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




dustdu2017 said:


> OK. So the RAM usage at the top of the recent apps screen, and RAM usage at bottom of ' Running Apps' screen under App Settings are both different, by like 250mb of RAM. Which is accurate? BTW I'm on the latest AOKP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's  the same way on stock too.  This phone sucks and doesn't have enough ram and I don't know which one 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah I'm still gonna say users error [emoji1]

Click to collapse


*Hell*, no.

I got it working again by using "networks"  "network mode" so it is making calls as Wcdma/gsm.. 

lte/wcdma/gsm was not working.. but I'll try again.. and I got a ton of text messages in this mode.. so maybe it started working again in that mode???? I dunno..

but so far.. I'm not sure that mode works for calls.. gonna keep testing trying to get..  lte/wcdma/gsm _working_

the reason why I was interested in this update and or band 12.. was the hope the ****ty cell service I have in my home _might_ be better..? so far "the data" is slightly better.. I actually saw 2 bars and according to LTE Discovery I had like -108 db of band 12.. vs band 4 at -120 db


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> *Hell*, no.
> 
> ?I got it working again by using "networks"  "network mode" so it is making calls as Wcdma/gsm..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the  mobile firmware then.  I'm sorry metro sucks 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 24, 2015)

If your signal is that bad at home why not use WiFi calling? 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

awesome.. is *now* working in that mode..

I dunno if I suffered piss poor signal or some kind of bug.. but doing much better now.. :good:

but user error it was not.. it refused to make calls 5 or 6 times on me even after reboot and monkey'ing with the LTE settings wonder if that caused it..? band 12 LTE was showing -109 db last I looked.. but only 1 bar this time..?

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




Blu8 said:


> If your signal is that bad at home why not use WiFi calling?

Click to collapse



I'm with simple mobile.. that I'm aware even though I'm on tmobile.. they don't bother to let you use "wifi" calling


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah I'm still gonna say users error [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't ran into a ROM issue yet, and since I was on the crappy zte z667 with only 500mb ROM for a year this avant feels and performs like a champ! ?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> I haven't ran into a ROM issue yet, and since I was on the crappy zte z667 with only 500mb ROM for a year this avant feels and performs like a champ! ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If the rom starts feeling sluggish just open the recent menu and clear your apps and remember to push the power button on calls and you'll be good to go.  

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




theemaster said:


> awesome.. is *now* working in that mode..
> 
> I dunno if I suffered piss poor signal or some kind of bug.. but doing much better now.. :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got a free thumbs up. I didn't mean to hit it, but if you were messing with the settings how isn't that a user error ? Also where do change the band because mine just jumps on it when it is available

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> If the rom starts feeling sluggish just open the recent menu and clear your apps and remember to push the power button on calls and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What was the issue with prox sensor DFUSE? Is it a software issue?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> What was the issue with prox sensor DFUSE? Is it a software issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To be honest I couldn't figure it out. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> but if you were messing with the settings how isn't that a user error ? Also where do change the band because mine just jumps on it when it is available

Click to collapse



The first thing I did after I "upgraded" twice the galaxy avant for metropcs was open "LTE Discovery" to see that I was in band 4.. then I activated the *#2263# which didn't even work until I _upgraded_! And then I hit band 12 lte.. and saw it working in "LTE Discovery"

I basically assumed "calls" were fine until I found myself unable to make them  (and I was unable to make them with my 2nd sim as I reported, I got errors about "registering on the network" which ATT was reporting -50 db and has good signal inside my home)

So *no* it's not in my book.. From my way of seeing it was the upgrade that broke the phone.. (for a while) I can't even tell you why it's mysteriously working now... it just *is.*


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> The first thing I did after I "upgraded" twice the galaxy avant for metropcs was open "LTE Discovery" to see that I was in band 4.. then I activated the *#2263# which didn't even work until I _upgraded_! And then I hit band 12 lte.. and saw it working in "LTE Discovery"
> 
> I basically assumed "calls" were fine until I found myself unable to make them  (and I was unable to make them with my 2nd sim as I reported, I got errors about "registering on the network" which ATT was reporting -50 db and has good signal inside my home)
> 
> So *no* it's not in my book.. From my way of seeing it was the upgrade that broke the phone.. (for a while) I can't even tell you why it's mysteriously working now... it just *is.*

Click to collapse



So you forced the band 12 by using a dial code? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> So you forced the band 12 by using a dial code?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wanted to see band 12 working by using that code yes.. and before the upgrade.. "the code didn't work" as I said.. that was the first time I saw the menu.. I'd _read_ about..

band 12 and or 17 and bla blah.. is all about VoLTE or so I _read _but i still don't understand how it works..? (I assume it uses data for calls.. but wtf do I know?) but I do see some new icons on the phone.. so I can tell that the metropcs upgrade did more then just band 12.

all I can tell about band 12 so far is.. because it's in the 700 mhz spectrum.. it definitely has better building pentration etc. and given that DATA rarely works at my house.. it may now be a improvement?  but I can't tell you for sure.. I am happy that the phone works now.. because I was worried I had a *useless* brick that had 'data'' only 

I was also worried that update had maybe re-gsm locked the phone.. but that is definitely now "not" the case.. I also assume now if I put in my ATT/tmobile sim.. it'll work..? but I'll find out later..

I've been using these galaxy avant's since december.. but maybe this software update.. will rectify some of the bloated kinks they have  But I've been trying to _change away_.. maybe one day get a cheap moto X that is sold as a droid on verizon/ebay for a $100.. that one has 2 Gb of ram.. but verizon does like there bloated apps  and as far as I know "no" it doesn't have LTE.. it'll be HSPA+


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> I wanted to see band 12 working by using that code yes.. and before the upgrade.. "the code didn't work" as I said.. that was the first time I saw the menu.. I'd _read_ about..
> 
> band 12 and or 17 and bla blah.. is all about VoLTE or so I _read _but i still don't understand how it works..? (I assume it uses data for calls.. but wtf do I know?) but I do see some new icons on the phone.. so I can tell that the metropcs upgrade did more then just band 12.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup 100% user error. It's all good though it happens to the best of us. VoLTE is voice over data and you force band 12 in a area that probably has a weak signal. Sometime it is better to leave things alone. When there is a strong enough signal it will jump on it automatically. I'm just saying. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yup 100% user error.

Click to collapse



No, it isn't..* I agree* _to disagree_.. As long as the phone works.. that's all that matters.. ultimately.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> No, it isn't..* I agree* _to disagree_.. As long as the phone works.. that's all that matters.. ultimately.

Click to collapse



Okay lets me break this down for you. Out of all the people who took the 2 updates you're the only one with the problem and the only one who messed with dial codes. You explain to me how that is in a user error. Please do!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Okay lets me break this down for you. Out of all the people who took the 2 updates you're the only one with the problem and the only one who messed with dial codes. You explain to me how that is in a user error. Please do!!!

Click to collapse



It looks a lot to me that it may ultimately be a signal issue.. because I get poor signal in my house.. I seen a couple code running-dialing issues in the last few minutes.... also I reported the code *wrong*.. the code is

*#2265#


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> It looks a lot to me that it may ultimately be a signal issue.. because I get poor signal in my house.. I seen a couple code running-dialing issues in the last few minutes.... also I reported the code *wrong*.. the code is
> 
> *#2265#

Click to collapse



Did it work before you use the dial codes? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Did it work before you use the dial codes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No I didn't test.. I _assumed_ it did.. cause shouldn't you update your phone and it still make calls right?

and no.. I got it right.. it is *#2263#

I see now that menu has access to the lte/wcdma/gsm stuff.. so it's possible that menu can goof things up a little.. but after several reboots.. "the goofs" _continued_.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> No I didn't test.. I _assumed_ it did.. cause shouldn't you update your phone and it still make calls right?

Click to collapse



Yeah but you're saying you changed the settings when using the dial codes. So if it worked before and you changed network settings even after you update those network settings are gonna stick. Therefore it is a user error. I mean I really don't care I don't have a issues you do. Maybe you just call the company and tell them you changed network setting and ask them to fix it for you. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

I just entered the menu to make sure LTE is on "prefered"/choose or option 6

After I did that.. I lost phone service/the ability to dial.. aka I immediately get the phone dialer to not redial

Now I'm on.. *REBOOT #1*.. I'll see if I have service.. 

NEGATIVE I cannot dial out.. I immediately get kicked back..

So I now believe the fix for this ****.. which was what had me post in the first place.. is a HELL OF A LOT OF PATIENCE.. I look forward to my phone dialing.. in 10-20 minutes or whatever it takes..

BUT THIS IS NOT ****ING USER ERROR.. this is messing with a menu that knocks out your phone for however long...  BTW the data is still working.. so :good:

I decided I wanted to make sure the LTE was set to auto.. so I've now recreated the problem.. the fix is patience.. based on the last time.. or turning phone to wcdgma/gsm and then back.. or not.. I dunno yet? "phone broken" _again_...


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> I just entered the menu to make sure LTE is on "prefered"/choose or option 6
> 
> After I did that.. I lost phone service/the ability to dial.. aka I immediately get the phone dialer to not redial
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude this because you set it to LTE only and you need gsm or wcdma to make calls user error 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

[/COLOR]





D-FUSE said:


> Yeah but you're saying you changed the settings when using the dial codes. So if it worked before and you changed network settings even after you update those network settings are gonna stick. Therefore it is a user error.

Click to collapse



It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?" 

Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..

i just checked.. I still can't dial out.. so now I'm gonna play with wcdma/gsm.. because it did seem to start working after I did that...


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 24, 2015)

I haven't been following that much but can't you just set it back to auto all?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, switching to wcdma/gsm worked.. so I fixed it.

So the cause is playing in that menu.. it breaks the phone.. (which is not user error, it's ****ty programming or not understanding how it works) and the only way to fix it is not a REBOOT! It is to take the phone it a different mode... and then back to lte/wcdma/gsm which is the normal-natural mode for the phone...



redsfan27 said:


> I haven't been following that much but can't you just set it back to auto all

Click to collapse



yah, I've done that several times now.. I was just "making sure" by doing it again this time.. I'll keep a eye on it to see how many times it may now choose the new band 12


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

theemaster said:


> Yes, switching to wcdma/gsm worked.. so I fixed it.
> 
> So the cause is playing in that menu.. it breaks the phone.. (which is not user error, it's ****ty programming or not understanding how it works) and the only way to fix it is not a REBOOT! It is to take the phone it a different mode... and then back to lte/wcdma/gsm which is the normal-natural mode for the phone...

Click to collapse



User error because this phone doesn't make calls on LTE  just call them and tell them to reset it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you messed something up in a menu that was made for troubleshooting the phone's signal (not necessarily for the average user that as you said yourself, HAS ABSOLUTELY ZERO CLUE WHAT HE'S DOING) that's on you, it's not bad programming. That's like trying to cut bread with a fillet knife and getting pissed at whoever made the knife and call them out for making a bad knife. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 24, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> If you messed something up in a menu that was made for troubleshooting the phone's signal (not necessarily for the average user that as you said yourself, HAS ABSOLUTELY ZERO CLUE WHAT HE'S DOING) that's on you, it's not bad programming. That's like trying to cut bread with a fillet knife and getting pissed at whoever made the knife and call them out for making a bad knife.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just don't understand why he just doesn't admit it was a user error and call the phone company and have them fix his network issues that he messed up. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 25, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Aug 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nicely meme'd my friend

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 25, 2015)

@DFuse I've shown this to many of my friends and they think it's hilarious.
Edit: its not sideways on my phone. Weird.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 25, 2015)

Need help guys. I accidentally allowed that stupid Samsung Security Update to download and now I can't get my TWRP recovery to boot, it hangs on the boot screen and never gets to recovery. Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




D-FUSE said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



D-Fuse, check my last post, I hope I didn't screw the phone up lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 25, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Need help guys. I accidentally allowed that stupid Samsung Security Update to download and now I can't get my TWRP recovery to boot, it hangs on the boot screen and never gets to recovery. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll need to Odin back to stock 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You'll need to Odin back to stock
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you serious? I don't have pc access. Can I do anything to fix this? I have backups of the Rom but obviously can't get into recovery to flash them. Dang man. I'm pissed

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 25, 2015)

I allowed the security update when I got a a month or so ago. I remember that twrp didn't load after, it would hang at the boot screen like you said. I think I just held down the button combination again and it worked though.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 25, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Are you serious? I don't have pc access. Can I do anything to fix this? I have backups of the Rom but obviously can't get into recovery to flash them. Dang man. I'm pissed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry man you'll need a PC 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Sorry man you'll need a PC
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here's what's weird. The security update under play store still says update, seems I cut the data connection before it finished. Does that mean anything?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 25, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Here's what's weird. The security update under play store still says update, seems I cut the data connection before it finished. Does that mean anything?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dude I really can't tell you anything I don't take updates and I don't mess with touch wiz. All I know to do is to Odin back 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Dude I really can't tell you anything I don't take updates and I don't mess with touch wiz. All I know to do is to Odin back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



K thx. I'm gonna try using the no bloat app to remove all the knox related system apps off the phone

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 25, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> K thx. I'm gonna try using the no bloat app to remove all the knox related system apps off the phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry bro! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Aug 25, 2015)

@dustdu2017
Actually, hold on. Are you using the twrp2.8.1.0 that Shabbypenguin built because a lot of times it will sit at the powered by android splash screen for a solid couple minutes before it finally boots. That Samsung security policy update crap is just an app and it doesn't do anything unless you are booted in android. It should have no effect on your recovery. Also, you can just uninstall it if need be because it is just a regular user app.


----------



## redsfan27 (Aug 25, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> @dustdu2017
> Actually, hold on. Are you using the twrp2.8.1.0 that Shabbypenguin built because a lot of times it will sit at the powered by android splash screen for a solid couple minutes before it finally boots. That Samsung security policy update crap is just an app and it doesn't do anything unless you are booted in android. It should have no effect on your recovery. Also, you can just uninstall it if need be because it is just a regular user app.

Click to collapse



This.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 25, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> @dustdu2017
> Actually, hold on. Are you using the twrp2.8.1.0 that Shabbypenguin built because a lot of times it will sit at the powered by android splash screen for a solid couple minutes before it finally boots. That Samsung security policy update crap is just an app and it doesn't do anything unless you are booted in android. It should have no effect on your recovery. Also, you can just uninstall it if need be because it is just a regular user app.

Click to collapse



Well, yea, it was wayyyy weird. It finally started working again. But then, like an idiot lol, I tried enabling the android encryption option under the Security menu. Spent 3 hours encrypting, then would stay stuck on the AOKP boot animation. I went into twrp, and it couldn't mount /data. I was freaking out. Took an hour until I realized I could format, not wipe, but format the data partition.... then it would let me restore a backup from external SD. Don't encrypt on AOKP or cm. The recovery cannot mount an encrypted partition. It was a heck of a night you guys....

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah the encryption is almost always broken in custom ROMs and recoveries

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

If you want to use encryption you have to stay on stock with stock recovery and be careful which system apps you delete


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 25, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Yeah the encryption is almost always broken in custom ROMs and recoveries
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------
> 
> If you want to use encryption you have to stay on stock with stock recovery and be careful which system apps you delete

Click to collapse



Is there a list of which system apps I can safely remove from the stock touch wiz ROM?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jcl972 (Aug 26, 2015)

hey i know this isn't the place but where is? I lost an app and the name. you can change basicly any parameter of the app. anybody know anything about it?


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 26, 2015)

jcl972 said:


> hey i know this isn't the place but where is? I lost an app and the name. you can change basicly any parameter of the app. anybody know anything about it?

Click to collapse



Try a different forum.  I don't know, and based on the vague description out offered us, none of us will.  Honestly sounds like the settings app to me.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 26, 2015)

Guys, I just tried flashing back to my stock OEM avant backup I made from day 1. Why the heck is it prompting me for the encryption password on boot? I never encrypted it before that backup was made!?!

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jcl972 (Aug 26, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Try a different forum.  I don't know, and based on the vague description out offered us, none of us will.  Honestly sounds like the settings app to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 der_cobester Thanks for your help bud It is called App Settings an xposed framework mod it's a hell of an app if you can work it,but you could of pointed me in the right direction other than being a tool hey were all friends here right? TOOL!


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 26, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Guys, I just tried flashing back to my stock OEM avant backup I made from day 1. Why the heck is it prompting me for the encryption password on boot? I never encrypted it before that backup was made!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, considering you sent that from your avant, I think its working fine.  You probably forgot to wipe before you flashed?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 26, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Well, considering you sent that from your avant, I think its working fine.  You probably forgot to wipe before you flashed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea went back to the AOKP backup. I wiped everything so I have no clue why it did that. What if I format /data, then flash it?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 26, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Yea went back to the AOKP backup. I wiped everything so I have no clue why it did that. What if I format /data, then flash it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would assume that would decrypt it.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Aug 26, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> I would assume that would decrypt it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Would that affect any files on my ext SD?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Aug 26, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Would that affect any files on my ext SD?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No you actually have to select external SD in wipe to wipe it.  But if you're worried remove it.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 28, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Aug 28, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Photo bombed by Dustin! 

No, seriously, what am I looking at here?

(Puhleez say it's a working LP ROM...ppuuhhlleeeez! )

RCK

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 28, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Photo bombed by Dustin!
> 
> No, seriously, what am I looking at here?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't call me my government name on XDA

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Aug 28, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cool theme! Looks like we might be getting some progress

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 28, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Cool theme! Looks like we might be getting some progress
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I got the free one 1st and liked it so much I got the donation version






Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Starflare5 (Sep 1, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> So I guess new ROMs for this thing aren't happening?  I honestly don't see how this phone is bad.  Yeah, it ain't shiny metal but it's quick and cheap.  I think this phone would be pretty popular with some love from more people.  Not that I can talk, as I don't dev or anything, I just think it's very underappreciated.
> 
> Dust, just hit Galaxy Avant under supported devices.  They are under dfuse ROMs after that.  They are both kitkat and work well.  They have a good bit of lock screen lag and the Prox sensor doesn't work.  You might need to download the Google camera app.  Other than that, they are great ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's sad here, but, it seems like there is activity in android forums at least.......  Even if it is just a little activity.  I mean, we all have lives, I understand that, but, at least there are some actually trying something...

I placed D-FUSE in my ignore list too... got a little tired of him....  He did the exact same things in a single thread for the ZTE ZMAX, and, well, it's just childish.....

Anyway, here's a little background on me....
I have limited time with my work schedule ( I'm a point of sale systems installer, upgrader and repair tech), however, I'd love to help anyway I can. I'm dabbling more and more into Android and Linux after having an over 26 year background in Windows (since I was 13). Also playing with some BSD a little and playing it old school with compiling things too.


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 1, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> It's sad here, but, it seems like there is activity in android forums at least.......  Even if it is just a little activity.  I mean, we all have lives, I understand that, but, at least there are some actually trying something...
> 
> I placed D-FUSE in my ignore list too... got a little tired of him....  He did the exact same things in a single thread for the ZTE ZMAX, and, well, it's just childish.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's kinda hard to help if the only dev is on your ignore list.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 1, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> It's sad here, but, it seems like there is activity in android forums at least.......  Even if it is just a little activity.  I mean, we all have lives, I understand that, but, at least there are some actually trying something...
> 
> I placed D-FUSE in my ignore list too... got a little tired of him....  He did the exact same things in a single thread for the ZTE ZMAX, and, well, it's just childish.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah man no cares what you did or what you think you're gonna do don't come on my thread and talk smack about me.  Just don't post here if you're tried of me.  The fact of the matter is all the developers that worked on this phone and  well me is tried of the users and wanna be developer saying that are gonna help but don't even know how to sync a source.  Anyways best of luck to you.  ????????

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 1, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah man no cares what you did or what you think you're gonna do don't come on my thread and talk smack about me.  Just don't post here if you're tried of me.  The fact of the matter is all the developers that worked on this phone and  well me is tried of the users and wanna be developer saying that are gonna help but don't even know how to sync a source.  Anyways best of luck to you.  ????????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Truthfully unless you know something about a kernel and can help with the 3 hardware issues that is wrong with it.  Then you're just wasting my time.  Only 3 things to fix.  










Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 1, 2015)

*drops mic*

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 1, 2015)

Aww sweet dfuse.  You're awesome!

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 1, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> You can post here all you want if it's productive, just don't aim any nasty comments at dfuse.  I don't think you're going to learn much in this thread though.
> 
> By productive I mean we would love that cm12 ROM to have WiFi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm now the op of this thread and I shut it down because of that dude.  So no I don't want him posting here.  He has already gonna my last  nerve.  He hasn't done anything productive and all he has done is complain about no roms.  I've had this phone for quite a while and put countless hours in this phone.  I will not tolerate disrespect.  That is the reason why I shut it down over in AF. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Sep 1, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'm now the op of this thread and I shut it down because of that dude.  So no I don't want him posting here.  He has already gonna my last  nerve.  He hasn't done anything productive and all he has done is complain about no roms.  I've had this phone for quite a while and put countless hours in this phone.  I will not tolerate disrespect.  That is the reason why I shut it down over in AF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



People like that are why there are directions on soap

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm also done with any negativity in this thread if you complain or get off topic I'll have a mod lock it down. This ends today.  From now on there will be no crying about how long roms are taking. I don't have to commit my device tree.  I don't have upload any roms.  I do this for me and me only.  

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 1, 2015)

games906 said:


> *drops mic*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*Tango Down*

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 1, 2015)

Starflare5 said:


> It's sad here, but, it seems like there is activity in android forums at least.......  Even if it is just a little activity.  I mean, we all have lives, I understand that, but, at least there are some actually trying something...
> 
> I placed D-FUSE in my ignore list too... got a little tired of him....  He did the exact same things in a single thread for the ZTE ZMAX, and, well, it's just childish.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh and another thing buddy I ever been in a ZTE max thread so stop making stuff up.  Ever had a ZTE max so get a life.  You started the problem by crying about no roms and the facts are I'm working on one. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sentao (Sep 1, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Sep 1, 2015)

If only OP's were able to ban members from their forum post


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 1, 2015)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> If only OP's were able to ban members from their forum post

Click to collapse



No I can't ban members from posting here but I can't lock the thread not upload and work I've done. I not gonna do that though it isn't far to everyone else. I've already report dude to the mods and I know a lot of mods. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsfan27 (Sep 2, 2015)

I just wanted to say thanks to all devs and helpful people in this thread for all of your work. It's been (mostly) great and I loved trying out the roms you guys made. I'm moving on to the nexus 6 now. Estimated delivery Thursday fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 2, 2015)

redsfan27 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all devs and helpful people in this thread for all of your work. It's been (mostly) great and I loved trying out the roms you guys made. I'm moving on to the nexus 6 now. Estimated delivery Thursday fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good choice I had one before I dropped off a roof and jacked up the screen.  I  recommend getting the Nexus toolkit and roms I recommend broken and dirty unicorns.  You'll find them on g+ and thanks for the support you're going to love that phone 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## j03lpr86 (Sep 3, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Good choice I had one before I dropped off a roof and jacked up the screen.  I  recommend getting the Nexus toolkit and roms I recommend broken and dirty unicorns.  You'll find them on g+ and thanks for the support you're going to love that phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did u try out the link to the kernel i sent you??
It's a lp kernel

https://github.com/MSM8226-Samsung/kernel_samsung_msm8226/tree/new2


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 3, 2015)

j03lpr86 said:


> Did u try out the link to the kernel i sent you??
> It's a lp kernel
> 
> https://github.com/MSM8226-Samsung/kernel_samsung_msm8226/tree/new2

Click to collapse



Yes there is Hella driver issues 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey so you said there were 3 hardware issues left?  I'm guessing that's the GPS, wifi and Bluetooth?  You are awesome.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 4, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Hey so you said there were 3 hardware issues left?  I'm guessing that's the GPS, wifi and Bluetooth?  You are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Prox sensor....

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 4, 2015)

WiFi, camera and prox

And the last one doesn't really count 
Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 4, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Hey so you said there were 3 hardware issues left?  I'm guessing that's the GPS, wifi and Bluetooth?  You are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Proximity ,Wi-Fi, and  camera

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 4, 2015)

Camera def most important lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 4, 2015)

The infamous trio

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 4, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Camera def most important lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know dude it is for me too 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 4, 2015)

games906 said:


> The infamous trio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If I had hair I would be pulling it out ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 4, 2015)

I remember when I was on cm12.1 by azn without the camera. Then I switched back to aokp and I was so happy about the camera

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 4, 2015)

Bluetooth is 100% working 







Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## codyedmonson (Sep 4, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Proximity ,Wi-Fi, and  camera
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me personally, I wouldn't call prox sensor a problem anymore. Just an annoyance and a non working feature on this phone lol. Hasn't worked on any custom rom for the avant so I wouldn't worry about trying to fix it before you release anything. Again, just my opinion lol.


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you think if you get those working the same fixes can be used to get the cm12 ROM working too?  The more ROMs the better.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 4, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Do you think if you get those working the same fixes can be used to get the cm12 ROM working too?  The more ROMs the better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 4, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its looking good!!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 4, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Woo!!!

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 5, 2015)

theemaster said:


> The first thing I did after I "upgraded" twice the galaxy avant for metropcs was open "LTE Discovery" to see that I was in band 4.. then I activated the *#2263# which didn't even work until I _upgraded_! And then I hit band 12 lte.. and saw it working in "LTE Discovery"
> 
> I basically assumed "calls" were fine until I found myself unable to make them  (and I was unable to make them with my 2nd sim as I reported, I got errors about "registering on the network" which ATT was reporting -50 db and has good signal inside my home)
> 
> So *no* it's not in my book.. From my way of seeing it was the upgrade that broke the phone.. (for a while) I can't even tell you why it's mysteriously working now... it just *is.*

Click to collapse



For the life of me. How on earth were you able to get the new service mode code? I wanted to see what changed and if B12 is enabled. But, couldn't access the service menu anymore since the update. Just how?? Lol.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 5, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> For the life of me. How on earth were you able to get the new service mode code? I wanted to see what changed and if B12 is enabled. But, couldn't access the service menu anymore since the update. Just how?? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What you do with the service setting is your business but please not if you change something and it doesn't work properly just know that. This will be a user error and I don't want to have this same discussion going on. Good luck and I hope everything works out for you. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 5, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> What you do with the service setting is your business but please not if you change something and it doesn't work properly just know that. This will be a user error and I don't want to have this same discussion going on. Good luck and I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually it doesn't even matter now. I am truly convinced that there is no band 12 for metropcs because the update changed the way the settings are applied. Like If you change a setting while in service mode and then go to mobile networks to change network mode and go back to service mode. You'll find that it will default back to automatically. So in the end. We all can forget about B12 for metro. Unless of course B12 is part of the "auto" setting. Look at the bright side. If you messed up something or get the circle symbol with the line across. All you have to do is change the network mode, does not matter which one and everything is all good again lol. So in a way, these settings are useless because the mobile network settings overrides to whatever you changed in service mode and goes back to auto. So that's the end of that lol.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theemaster (Sep 5, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> For the life of me. How on earth were you able to get the new service mode code? I wanted to see what changed and if B12 is enabled. But, couldn't access the service menu anymore since the update. Just how?? Lol.

Click to collapse



I went to settings, about device, software update.. and ran that on the METROPCS avant until it was complete.. I'm not sure which # there indicates what I have now.. but it won't *update *for me anymore...

And if you want to learn from my experience or frustration.. note that GOING INTO THAT MENU and changing anything breaks your phone.. (no calls but data) EVEN ON REBOOT until you go to network mode and change it to something else then back to LTE/WCDMA/GSM


----------



## games906 (Sep 6, 2015)

[emoji39] [emoji16] (this is actually metropcs)

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone know where the unmount SD card option is on AOKP? I don't see it under the storage menu....

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjasinabag (Sep 6, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Does anyone know where the unmount SD card option is on AOKP? I don't see it under the storage menu....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is no option. Lol


----------



## Masterchief87 (Sep 7, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Does anyone know where the unmount SD card option is on AOKP? I don't see it under the storage menu....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You turn the phone off then remove the SD card. That is your unmount option lol.


----------



## games906 (Sep 7, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> You turn the phone off then remove the SD card. That is your uount option lol.

Click to collapse




???


Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 7, 2015)

games906 said:


> View attachment 3464721
> [emoji39] [emoji16] (this is actually metropcs)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When i set b12 i get no signal. I get a  circle with the line across until i change it back to auto. I am not convinced from that image lol.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 8, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> When i set b12 i get no signal. I get a  circle with the line across until i change it back to auto. I am not convinced from that image lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I recently went to a place where I didn't usually get service (EVDO at the most) but this time I noticed I had LTE so I checked and boom.
I just went into service mode from the phone and turned b12 on. I'm not on the latest firmware either

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 8, 2015)

I flashed the T-Mobile update earlier this year, then went back to stock Metro PCS before landing on AOKP. This was all while overseas on an incompatible LTE network (Orange Mauritius). When I got back to the States and grabbed a new Metro PCS SIM card, I checked the connection type and lo and behold LTE Discovery reported Band 12. 

This was around Washington, D.C. in late July. Didn't pay much attention after that, though I did once check at my condo in FL and it was not on Band 12 anymore (though it was FAST - 50Mbps average d/l speed).

RCK


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 8, 2015)

Whelp,  i guess i am unlucky then. Band12 does not work.  All i get is a circle with a line across. And when it does switch to bar status. There is no network identified. Band4 however does work.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 8, 2015)

rck01 said:


> I flashed the T-Mobile update earlier this year, then went back to stock Metro PCS before landing on AOKP. This was all while overseas on an incompatible LTE network (Orange Mauritius). When I got back to the States and grabbed a new Metro PCS SIM card, I checked the connection type and lo and behold LTE Discovery reported Band 12.
> 
> This was around Washington, D.C. in late July. Didn't pay much attention after that, though I did once check at my condo in FL and it was not on Band 12 anymore (though it was FAST - 50Mbps average d/l speed).
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



50mbps! Geeez . They just installed LTE near me, band 4, and most I see is 3 Mbps, although the speed test maxes out at 13 Mbps sometimes. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMedina559 (Sep 8, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Whelp,  i guess i am unlucky then. Band12 does not work.  All i get is a circle with a line across. And when it does switch to bar status. There is no network identified. Band4 however does work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You could possibly try factory reset then reinstalling ANK3 with Odin (I recommend doing this twice) then reupdate to AOD7. Band12 did work for me when I had my Avant on service. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 8, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Whelp,  i guess i am unlucky then. Band12 does not work.  All i get is a circle with a line across. And when it does switch to bar status. There is no network identified. Band4 however does work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you just not have any band 12 towers in your area?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 9, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Do you just not have any band 12 towers in your area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That is what i am thinking. Was worth the try right? Lol.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadZiontist (Sep 10, 2015)

About Band 12 on MetroPCS, for the Avant: On the latest update it's enabled by default. I read this, and just tested it out. In the debug menu it reads that band 12 is available, and I didn't do anything to unlock it this time. At least in my area it's available (Metropolitan Detroit area).


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 12, 2015)

Has anyone noticed strange dimming on their Avant?. The screen would slightly dim and moments later, returns to normal. I only notice this during gaming. But could be doing this regardless. I Find this unusual.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 12, 2015)

It does that when it overheats, during anything graphics intensive (gaming)

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 12, 2015)

Now that i realized. Plants vs zombies 2 does get the phone hot lol.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys.... I'm running AOKP and wanted to know if I will have issues installing the xposed framework on this ROM?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 13, 2015)

No you can install and use Xposed on all the roms pretty much no problem. Just watch out because some modules will give you trouble no matter what rom or phone you're on. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've been using exposed on AOKP for months without incident. I also use the Monster UI module to give it that lollipop look.

RCK


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 13, 2015)

rck01 said:


> I've been using exposed on AOKP for months without incident. I also use the Monster UI module to give it that lollipop look.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Where can I download the latest xposed

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




Blu8 said:


> No you can install and use Xposed on all the roms pretty much no problem. Just watch out because some modules will give you trouble no matter what rom or phone you're on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you have a link for xposed?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 13, 2015)

http://dl-xda.xposed.info/modules/de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v32_de4f0d.apk

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 13, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> http://dl-xda.xposed.info/modules/de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v32_de4f0d.apk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do I choose, 'classic' installation mode to install it?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 13, 2015)

This your first time using it? Yeah just leave everything as it is, press install and give it root, then reboot and profit. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 14, 2015)

There's still no LP ROMs for the avant right?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Sep 15, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> There's still no LP ROMs for the avant right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None that are ready for release. Too much stuff is broken right now.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmook103st (Sep 15, 2015)

is there any custom os compatible with my SM-G387T1?  OTHER THAN THE CM-11-2015-0331-UNOFFICOAL-AFYONLTETMB?


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes 

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=35854

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 15, 2015)

Nvr mind


----------



## theemaster (Sep 18, 2015)

My metropcs avant reports 15.21 Mb update today...


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, baseband update, can't find anything else that it touches. Just know that if you take it it gives you trouble when you try to install twrp again. Just turn off auto reboot when flashing it using odin and boot into it after you flash it. 



Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 19, 2015)

I  apologize in advance for the noobish question but i cant seem to find the answer to what im looking for.  I recently got an avant in a trade and trying to install the aokp rom that i have read so much about but not having much luck.  I am already rooted,  knox disabled and have twrp 2.8.1.0 on my device but when i flash the rom, kernel and gapps it just boots to the samasung galaxy avant boot screen and just sits there.   I didnt actually find the install method anywhere as i beleive its been closed or removed.  Any help or point in the right direction is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

Thanks @Blu8 ... I was searching around trying to find out if root and custom recovery would still install like on ank3 and then i found your post.  I flashed as you described with no problem.  Just trying to figure out whats keeping me from getting AOKP flashed and running lol.  Thanks!


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 19, 2015)

After looking around a bit more here and other places,  I believe i'm in need of a drivers zip that is suppose to be flashed along with Aokp and gapps.  If anyone knows where I can get that zip id really appreciate it, unfortunately I haven't been able to locate it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 19, 2015)

No there isn't, all you need to do is wipe system, data, cache and dalvik and install aokp and kk gapps, no other special zips

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 19, 2015)

Hmm does it usually take a really long time to get past the boot screen?  Ive tried it a couple times and waited a pretty good while with no luck.  Its aokp 2015-06-01 and 6-18 boosted aokp kernel that im trying to flash,  are those the latest and correct ones?  Thanks for your help,  its much appreciated.


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 19, 2015)

New rom usually takes a while, five, ten minutes. You said something about a kernel before, which one is it and where are you getting it? 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 19, 2015)

Its the aznrice2k4 6-18 boosted kernel.... i found it in a post on af.


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't flash that, just flash aokp and gapps 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok ill do that now... is that the most recent release of the rom?  And i seen something somwhere about using editor to fix the video record issue.  Is that still going to need to be done or does this version already have that fixed?  Again i apologize for all the questions,  I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yep right here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=35854

No you don't need to mess with the build.prop to fix video recording, keep the kernel that comes with aokp and you're fine. Just have to set video recording quality to 720p

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 19, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Yep right here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=35854
> 
> No you don't need to mess with the build.prop to fix video recording, keep the kernel that comes with aokp and you're fine. Just have to set video recording quality to 720p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm really wishing I had never aznrice's AOKP kernel. Since I did I've had nothing but stability issues - I get a random reboot at least once every other day. But I don't really want to go back though the hassle of a complete ROM reinstall.

I tried flashing just the boot block from my last pre-aznrice backup (per someone's suggestion), but I ended up with no WiFi. Any ideas on how to go back to the base AOKP kernel without doing a complete reinstall?

RCK


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh yeah thats where i got the rom zip from.  Thanks for those... its kinda hard to find what you need for this phone lol.  I just flashed it and waiting for it to boot, hopefully its ok to swipe and let twrp fix root when rebooting after flash cause thats what i did.  For future reference id be glad to help test anything anyone is working on.  Havent been here long enough to figure all that out as of yet but im gonna continue to read through the thread and catch up.  Ill let you know what happens, Thanks!


----------



## theemaster (Sep 19, 2015)

The software on the galaxy avant is *BORKED*..

anybody else notice or is it just me??? I mean the screen is_ laggy_ to get to the home screen etc.. I really, REALLY love  "EASY mode" because it operates faster then.. but the problem is for example the dialer become useless to me cause it has no MUTE.. (and turning off/on 4G is more of a pain) just the simple mute button and lower screen ****s up my ability to use it as a permanent desktop... that isn't as _LAGGY_ as the higher res one..

So, I figured I'd talk about this/mention it.. cause I want to get a faster/less screwed up software phone  This phone wastes it's 1.5 Gb of ram.. I sometimes get more impressed with my android 5 2nd gen moto e that only has 1 Gb of ram and doesn't even have LTE with tmobile  and costs $40 to the galaxy's $100 price point

I really wish I could say "I love" the avant.. but the excellent hardware is wasted by buggy software or something........


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 19, 2015)

rck01 said:


> I'm really wishing I had never aznrice's AOKP kernel. Since I did I've had nothing but stability issues - I get a random reboot at least once every other day. But I don't really want to go back though the hassle of a complete ROM reinstall.
> 
> I tried flashing just the boot block from my last pre-aznrice backup (per someone's suggestion), but I ended up with no WiFi. Any ideas on how to go back to the base AOKP kernel without doing a complete reinstall?
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Just flash aokp dirty 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Just flash aokp dirty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really? That simple? And here I was struggling with this issue for no reason.

Off to do the dirty... 

RCK

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 19, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Really? That simple? And here I was struggling with this issue for no reason.
> 
> Off to do the dirty...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty much 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 19, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Should I also reflash gapps? Google Play Services keeps crashing now so I'm guessing yes.

RCK

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 19, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Should I also reflash gapps? Google Play Services keeps crashing now so I'm guessing yes.
> 
> RCK
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 21, 2015)

The AOKP from 6-6-15 I never released 
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347819912


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wait, found it, so is your release any different?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







D-FUSE said:


> The AOKP from 6-6-15 I never released
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347819912

Click to collapse



Hey DFUSE, how can I tell which AOKP I'm currently on now?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 21, 2015)

If you're on aokp you're on the one from June 1, it says the date on the name of the zip

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 21, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> If you're on aokp you're on the one from June 1, it says the date on the name of the zip
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's different on DFUSEs version? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 21, 2015)

They're all his, as to what's different in this one you'd have to ask him. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Sep 21, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> The AOKP from 6-6-15 I never released
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347819912

Click to collapse



Nice!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 21, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Wait, found it, so is your release any different?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're on the 1st build this I added badass gov to the kernel and I fixed some overlays and some some tweaks for stability. I just so happened to find the zip on my hard drive. I never release this built when I built it 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 21, 2015)

This built runs a lot smoother in my opinion









Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 21, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> This built runs a lot smoother in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. So I wipe everything, even dalvik, then flash this right? Where can I find the latest gapps?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 21, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Ok. So I wipe everything, even dalvik, then flash this right? Where can I find the latest gapps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They have them somewhere on XDA man 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 21, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> They have them somewhere on XDA man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok I'll check but that's the order right? Wipe system, boot, cache and then flash zip for your AOKP and the gapps?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 21, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Ok I'll check but that's the order right? Wipe system, boot, cache and then flash zip for your AOKP and the gapps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you on AOKP? If so just flash dirty and then flash gapps again 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 21, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Are you on AOKP? If so just flash dirty and then flash gapps again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea I'm on AOKP already, so ok flash dirty means don't wipe anything And just flash it?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 21, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Yea I'm on AOKP already, so ok flash dirty means don't wipe anything And just flash it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah you should be good maybe if you don't like it try a clean install but I don't like you will have too 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 21, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah you should be good maybe if you don't like it try a clean install but I don't like you will have too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This will work right? I can't remember which gapps I used before but here's a mini gapps 4.4 link, https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347765528

Will that do it?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2015)

Downloading this on my avant now 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Downloading this on my avant now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lemme know how you like it

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 22, 2015)

@D-FUSE What theme is that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone else getting a force close on camera after updating to newer AOKP?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 22, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Anyone else getting a force close on camera after updating to newer AOKP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use Google cam from the play store there is also a stock cam on af

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Use Google cam from the play store there is also a stock cam on af
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok. But another issue I'm having is when I program the long press on the menu key to bring up MENU, it used to work, now won't on this newer build. Have you any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 22, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Ok. But another issue I'm having is when I program the long press on the menu key to bring up MENU, it used to work, now won't on this newer build. Have you any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Give me a min I have the fixes in a zip 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 22, 2015)

so I can't seem to get my data to work at all on this ROM��
Edit: never miiiind its working now


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Give me a min I have the fixes in a zip
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome. Lemme know

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 22, 2015)

You have to add the time zone manually

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 22, 2015)

Once again, thanks for continuing to help us Dfuse. With no sign of lollipop ever making it to the  Avant, your ROMs are really the only game in town. So we appreciate you taking the time to upload this and anything else you're working on.

Oh, and add me to the list of members who would love a default camera fix if possible. 

RCK


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 22, 2015)

http://androidforums.com/threads/cm11-aokp-compatible-stock-camera.920676/

There, now you're off the list

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 22, 2015)

NfamousDroid said:


> @D-FUSE What theme is that if you dont mind me asking?

Click to collapse



Theme I'm not running any theme

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Theme I'm not running any theme
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any luck with the long press menu key issue?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 23, 2015)

rck01 said:


> Once again, thanks for continuing to help us Dfuse. With no sign of lollipop ever making it to the  Avant, your ROMs are really the only game in town. So we appreciate you taking the time to upload this and anything else you're working on.
> 
> Oh, and add me to the list of members who would love a default camera fix if possible.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



That is one thing i never understood about smartphones. Why can't the upgrades be treated like a PC upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 10 on existing hardware? Why are these phones are so vendor locked-in? My friend tells me to get a nexus phone if you want the latest and greatest.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 23, 2015)

Your friend  is right

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 23, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Any luck with the long press menu key issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sorry man been busy. I'm working on 2 devices now.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 23, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Your friend  is right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What have I been telling you about the nexus devices? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 23, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'm sorry man been busy. I'm working on 2 devices now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm good on this AOKP build till we get some lollipop love lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 23, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> What have I been telling you about the nexus devices?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Exactly that, and you're definitely right man. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 23, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> I'm good on this AOKP build till we get some lollipop love lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay man sorry. Had an issues all day yesterday with  tool chain issues uber updated but I'm working on the lp love I know some people have the fix around here I'll see if I can get somebody to upload it

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 23, 2015)

I did read on their T-mobile site. That Lollipop is coming for the Avant sometime this year. I hope so because this phone has potential that's been crippled by the current stock rom. I am not too impressed with stock kikat rom. Heck, The Galaxy prime that's just been released on metropcs has Lollipop, but only has 8gb internal storage. What kind of strategy is this? The Avant is way better than the prime. This needs to change how updates are being delivered.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 23, 2015)

Still waiting for that link dude, where did you see the avant was getting official lollipop? The core prime has lollipop because that's Samsung's MO, flood the market with low end phones to make more money, lollipop is the incentive to get that phone. The avant is near obsolete now. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2015)

Lollipop isn't coming to the avant your just going to have to until broken OS is fixed up and when D-FUSE decides to release it 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Sep 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lollipop isn't coming to the avant your just going to have to until broken OS is fixed up and when D-FUSE decides to release it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



agreed. D-FUSE broken lollipop is the last and only hope for lollipop on avant lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 24, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Still waiting for that link dude, where did you see the avant was getting official lollipop? The core prime has lollipop because that's Samsung's MO, flood the market with low end phones to make more money, lollipop is the incentive to get that phone. The avant is near obsolete now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I meant on their forums which i now realize. Its rumors speculations

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lollipop isn't coming to the avant your just going to have to until broken OS is fixed up and when D-FUSE decides to release it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Soon I hope. I'm working on broken for avant and the zmax. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 24, 2015)

Although The Avant is on the list

http://technosamigos.com/samsung-android-5-0-lollipop-update/


----------



## spsaipoluri (Sep 24, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Although The Avant is on the list
> 
> http://technosamigos.com/samsung-android-5-0-lollipop-update/

Click to collapse



That's the rumors we're talking about

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah, where's that list coming from??

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spsaipoluri (Sep 24, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Yeah, where's that list coming from??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's been there for around a year and it just says that lollipop is slated for a Q2 release I think but it's almost certainly bs

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Sep 24, 2015)

I am hoping around Oct-Dec. If it does not come within those months. Then the Avant is definitely not get the update. I also guessing the Galaxy core prime is a replacement of the GL. So therefore wouldn't make any sense to excluded the Avant... So hoping the update is coming.


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 24, 2015)

Well keep waiting bro

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 24, 2015)

Hopefully the Avant will get some love tomorrow










Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 24, 2015)

Dfuse, you're such a tease! 

Great, now I won't sleep, and even if I do, my dreams will be filled with visions of lollipops!!!

Not that I'm complaining, mind you! 

RCK


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Sep 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Hopefully the Avant will get some love tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 24, 2015)

Is this functional WiFi I see?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 24, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Is this functional WiFi I see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If u have the zmax 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 24, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> If u have the zmax
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm confused (or maybe just dumb), but you *were* teasing a possible Lollipop release for Avant in your previous post ("Hopefully Avant will get some love tomorrow"), were you not?

Or did I just completely misinterpret the meaning of your post? It wouldn't be the first time... 

RCK


----------



## Masterchief87 (Sep 24, 2015)

rck01 said:


> I'm confused (or maybe just dumb), but you *were* teasing a possible Lollipop release for Avant in your previous post ("Hopefully Avant will get some love tomorrow"), were you not?
> 
> Or did I just completely misinterpret the meaning of your post? It wouldn't be the first time...
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



The screenshots you saw were from a build for the ZTE ZMAX aka draconis. If you look you will see the word draconis in the screenshots instead of sm-g386t. He was saying hopefully he can fix some of the problems that the avant has. Not that he is releasing something tomorrow.


rck01 said:


> I'm confused (or maybe just dumb)

Click to collapse



 I'm thinking the latter of the two is more likely lol


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> The screenshots you saw were from a build for the ZTE ZMAX aka draconis. If you look you will see the word draconis in the screenshots instead of sm-g386t. He was saying hopefully he can fix some of the problems that the avant has. Not that he is releasing something tomorrow.
> I'm thinking the latter of the two is more likely lol

Click to collapse



I was thinking this too. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 24, 2015)

Either way, either day, we have Lollipop on the horizon!! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 24, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Either way, either day, we have Lollipop on the horizon!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We do?

RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Sep 24, 2015)

rck01 said:


> We do?
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Yeah. The Broken ROM

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 25, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Yeah. The Broken ROM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



4 words F&#$ the Galaxy Avant. 
Omg this phone is so frustrating! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> 4 words F&#$ the Galaxy Avant.
> Omg this phone is so frustrating!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wym?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 25, 2015)

games906 said:


> Wym?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have to talk English I'm 35 I don't know all these abbreviations

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You have to talk English I'm 35 I don't know all these abbreviations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What (do) you mean?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 25, 2015)

games906 said:


> What (do) you mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I mean this phone is a pain in the ass to develop for

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I mean this phone is a pain in the ass to develop for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your attempt at it is very awesome of you man. +1

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Sep 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I mean this phone is a pain in the ass to develop for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for trying[emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 25, 2015)

games906 said:


> Thank you for trying[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No one said I was gonna quick I just said it is frustrating. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## NfamousDroid (Sep 25, 2015)

Your the man D-FUSE!  Im sure I speak for all of us when I say we really appreciate your hard work,  you'll get it eventually brother.  Till then I'm rockin aokp.


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 25, 2015)

Recent key fix 

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347822087


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Sep 25, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Recent key fix
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347822087
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool, I'm about to flash it now

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Sep 25, 2015)

What exactly should the regents fix do?  Is it just for the new ROM, because I'm on cm11 and using a nav bar and a good percentage of the time the app I am on doesn't show up.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masterchief87 (Sep 26, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> What exactly should the regents fix do?  Is it just for the new ROM, because I'm on cm11 and using a nav bar and a good percentage of the time the app I am on doesn't show up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It fixes the recent apps hardware key on the newest build of aokp


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 26, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> It fixes the recent apps hardware key on the newest build of aokp

Click to collapse



Did anyone ever find a link for a good gapps to flash with that new AOKP?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 26, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Did anyone ever find a link for a good gapps to flash with that new AOKP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Flash any 4.4 gapps 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 26, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 26, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 26, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll just wait..... Broken looks like its on the horizon [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 26, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> I'll just wait..... Broken looks like its on the horizon [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Far from it. It boots but hella of issues 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Sep 26, 2015)

Y'all be better off finding a zmax 

https://plus.google.com/+dustinwinings/posts/UUdhoeArcKm

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2015)

Agreed last time I checked it's only 99 bucks which is a pretty good deal

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 26, 2015)

Is this legit guys?

http://lollipoprom.website/upgradeupdate-samsung-galaxy-avant-to-5-0-lollipop.html

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nope

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Sep 26, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Didn't think so.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah, those are fake

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Sep 26, 2015)

These bogus sites have been around for over a year. They all promise Lollipop for your Avant but then lead you into a maze of ad sites.

BTW, anyone tried the updated Google Now Launcher? Between it, the Google Keyboard and Monster UI, my AOKP-equipped Avant looks and feels like Android 6.0 "Marshmallow." 

RCK


----------



## Masterchief87 (Sep 29, 2015)

I give it a couple if weeks before people start asking about the same sites claiming to have some marshmallow ROM for their phones.


----------



## rck01 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thought you guys might like my write-up of the Avant over at BetaNews.com:





http://betanews.com/2015/09/30/from-kitkat-to-marshmallow





Enjoy! 


RCK


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 1, 2015)

Tomorrow I am picking up a zmax for 100 bucks. Not bad. That phone is better then Avant . Peace Out Female Doggs!!!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 1, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Tomorrow I am picking up a zmax for 100 bucks. Not bad. That phone is better then Avant . Peace Out Female Doggs!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Now we need to find someone else.  Maybe sonebody can figure out cm12 WiFi?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2015)

I hoped they aren't having quality control issues because I might buy another and root it if the current firmware is even rootable 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I hoped they aren't having quality control issues because I might buy another and root it if the current firmware is even rootable
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is t mobile make sure the end of the build number is b22 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok I'm assuming rooting on this firmware won't break your phone 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ok I'm assuming rooting on this firmware won't break your phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah your good to go 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2015)

Alright cool cause I need a phone to play with broken OS 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brad65807 (Oct 2, 2015)

Is anyone still working on AOKP or CM for this phone ??


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 2, 2015)

Not me I got a Zmax today 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 2, 2015)

brad65807 said:


> Is anyone still working on AOKP or CM for this phone ??

Click to collapse



No but I believe there was just a very nice new release of aokp.

I really hope we can find someone to finish a lollipop build.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Oct 2, 2015)

Someone find a developer, and I'll pay $$$.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 2, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> Someone find a developer, and I'll pay $$$.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know someone that is working on a device tree and if he gets it working y'all will get Broken. I'm talking to him on hangouts now. 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Oct 2, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I know someone that is working on a device tree and if he gets it working y'all will get Broken. I'm talking to him on hangouts now.
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thankya

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 2, 2015)

That would be me  on device tree. I don't own device physically. It's my girlfriend's, so updates may be slow. But we've got good stuff going for us. I attached a photo of current build


----------



## dustdu2017 (Oct 2, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> That would be me  on device tree. I don't own device physically. It's my girlfriend's, so updates may be slow. But we've got good stuff going for us. I attached a photo of current build

Click to collapse



This is great news

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 2, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> This is great news
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Told ya!!! [emoji12] 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 2, 2015)

Cracking down on this

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Oct 2, 2015)

That moment when all hope is not lost 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Oct 2, 2015)

Guys, seriously, the Avant running dfuse's AOKP is pretty awesome right now. It's fast, rock stable, and as I noted in the article linked above, can be outfitted to look and work a lot like Lollipop/Marshmallow.

So while I, too, would love a newer version, I have to point out that things are pretty good as they are. Even if we never get 5.x (or 6.x) working, the current situation is far from dire.

Android is, by its nature, quite modular. And though we may not get many more updates to the core OS, we're still receiving plenty of goodies via the Play Store, and we'll continue to do so for some time to come.

RCK


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 2, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> That would be me  on device tree. I don't own device physically. It's my girlfriend's, so updates may be slow. But we've got good stuff going for us. I attached a photo of current build

Click to collapse



Thanks so much man.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 2, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> That would be me  on device tree. I don't own device physically. It's my girlfriend's, so updates may be slow. But we've got good stuff going for us. I attached a photo of current build

Click to collapse



Nice dude. Can you keep us updated? #staybroken

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## 06nono2015 (Oct 2, 2015)

Guys said:
			
		

> Hi, @rck01
> You're right ... when I was looking for a Rom, it was the desert and wilderness and we have (thanks to D-FUSE) some stuff to play with.  So...
> Is it in our genes to want more and not be satisfied with what we have?

Click to collapse


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm not gone. Just helping with Marshmallow updates. Pain in my a$$ 
But that means I'll be working on Marshmallow for Avant. 
?


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 7, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> I'm not gone. Just helping with Marshmallow updates. Pain in my a$$
> But that means I'll be working on Marshmallow for Avant.
> ?

Click to collapse



Are there any marshmallow gapps out? Or do we still use 5.1.1 gapps

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 7, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> I'm not gone. Just helping with Marshmallow updates. Pain in my a$$
> But that means I'll be working on Marshmallow for Avant.
> ?

Click to collapse



Talking about marshmallow when we don't even have a complete lollipop?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 7, 2015)

Banks is working on gapps for M and Xanaxdroid has some preliminary ones on files.oceighty.co

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

You guys don't. But my primary device is a Nexus 6. So that's top priority and Desolation ROM the team I'm on. We have been working on M.


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 7, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> Banks is working on gapps for M and Xanaxdroid has some preliminary ones on files.oceighty.co
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------
> 
> You guys don't. But my primary device is a Nexus 6. So that's top priority and Desolation ROM the team I'm on. We have been working on M.

Click to collapse



That's really good to hear


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 7, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> I'm not gone. Just helping with Marshmallow updates. Pain in my a$$
> But that means I'll be working on Marshmallow for Avant.
> ��

Click to collapse



?? hey who knows it might even work better than 5.1. But I find it funny that we haven't gotten lolipop to work. Props to your dedication though!

I remember when I had my old HTC wildfire s and prayed to get kitkat and look at me now I have KitKat and I'm really wanting lolipop. How ungrateful of me?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2015)

Only ROM I've found for the avant that runs smoothly

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## destinyninja (Oct 9, 2015)

BTW has anyone noticed that there is a new dev and ROM (kinda its modded aokp) on afh dunno who it is

But I downloaded the ROM and lo and behold...

nothing.......

it doesn't flash as is so...

I checked out the contents and it was packed wrong  (I think, there is a folder containing the files) so... 

I tried repacking the ROM( just unpacked and repacked with files not in a folder) and...

It flashed and got to the AOKP boot animation! 

But it gets stuck there I think dunno if the ROM needs to be signed or what...

 Maybe I didn't wait long enough idk but whoever modded dfuse's AOKP ROM needs to look into the file I don't think that it was packed properly

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 9, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> BTW has anyone noticed that there is a new dev and ROM (kinda its modded aokp) on afh dunno who it is
> 
> But I downloaded the ROM and lo and behold...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where is the download link 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Oct 9, 2015)

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=41109 

oops didn't think to link b/c it didn't work

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 9, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=41109
> 
> oops didn't think to link b/c it didn't work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You do know that this probably so failed Kang of my work. Right? 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Oct 9, 2015)

Suspected as much...

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 9, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> Suspected as much...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm looking at it now 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> I'm looking at it now
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup unzip the rom it has dfuse all in the build prop 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Oct 9, 2015)

LoL some ppl... 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 9, 2015)

destinyninja said:


> LoL some ppl...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah I just posted on g+ about this 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 9, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> You do know that this probably so failed Kang of my work. Right?
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I saw it last night. I could obviously tell it probably wouldn't work... cuz it's kanged lol

Sent from my LG-V700 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 12, 2015)

Does anybody know if the Galaxy Avant and the Galaxy Prime are the same housing?  That is will cases be interchangeable?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 14, 2015)

I ran into a slight problem today.  We has some standardized testing so I left my phone in my backpack.  It went from somewhere near 95% to 50ish during the time from 8 to noon.  The screen was off and everything, obviously shown by the fact that screen usage was 2%.  It also looks like most of that happened in the space if 30 mins.  With the use I have put it through today, I would think I would be at 85%ish.  Any idea what's up?  I think I will try that exposed battery app to pinpoint the problem in the meantime.  Funny thing is, this also happened to my old phone on kk (100-0 in 3 hrs with literally no usage). And was fixed with lolipop.

Sent from my SM-G386T


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 16, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> I ran into a slight problem today.  We has some standardized testing so I left my phone in my backpack.  It went from somewhere near 95% to 50ish during the time from 8 to noon.  The screen was off and everything, obviously shown by the fact that screen usage was 2%.  It also looks like most of that happened in the space if 30 mins.  With the use I have put it through today, I would think I would be at 85%ish.  Any idea what's up?  I think I will try that exposed battery app to pinpoint the problem in the meantime.  Funny thing is, this also happened to my old phone on kk (100-0 in 3 hrs with literally no usage). And was fixed with lolipop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T
> 
> View attachment 3506724

Click to collapse



Did you leave your data on?

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 16, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Did you leave your data on?
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It was on WiFi.

Sent from my SM-G386T


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

Hum


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 16, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Did you leave your data on?
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Turn off location.


----------



## kingofkrunck (Oct 16, 2015)

was looking to order this phone just about a week ago #bobbyshmurder  was worried iwouldnt be able to root it thank you. I think ill go ahead


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 16, 2015)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Turn off location.

Click to collapse



Not it.  Having the same oddity today, just not as bad.

Sent from my SM-G386T


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 16, 2015)

Whatever happened to aznrice? The guy who tried Cm12.1

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 16, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Whatever happened to aznrice? The guy who tried Cm12.1
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He moved on 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 16, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> He moved on
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kinda figured that 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

kingofkrunck said:


> was looking to order this phone just about a week ago #bobbyshmurder  was worried iwouldnt be able to root it thank you. I think ill go ahead

Click to collapse



You might want to get the zmax instead the avant is dead and the zmax is where the roms are cooking 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You might want to get the zmax instead the avant is dead and the zmax is where the roms are cooking
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's what I did. There's a lot more working for the ZMax

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> That's what I did. There's a lot more working for the ZMax
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had one I would get another but I'm not sure 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> I had one I would get another but I'm not sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just to flash roms on 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadZiontist (Oct 17, 2015)

rck01 said:
			
		

> Guys, seriously, the Avant running dfuse's AOKP is pretty awesome right now. It's fast, rock stable, and as I noted in the article linked above, can be outfitted to look and work a lot like Lollipop/Marshmallow.
> 
> So while I, too, would love a newer version, I have to point out that things are pretty good as they are. Even if we never get 5.x (or 6.x) working, the current situation is far from dire.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





06nono2015 said:


> Hi,
> @rck01
> You're right ... when I was looking for a Rom, it was the desert and wilderness and we have (thanks to D-FUSE) some stuff to play with.  So...
> Is it in our genes to want more and not be satisfied with what we have?

Click to collapse



I agree fellas. I never ran a custom ROM until recently w/ D-FUSE's AOKP. This goes for any of my Droids. Gotta say, I'm very impressed, and also realized how terrible TouchWiz is after spending time w/ the custom ROM. 

My other Droid is an Nvidia Shield Portable, and it'd be SO nice if there was a custom ROM available for it, particularly as nice as AOKP. There's a CM port, but last I remember reading it wasn't quite "there". I might as well check it out for myself now though. Hopefully ROM development continues and picks up w/ the NSP. :fingers-crossed:

Thanks again @D-FUSE. :good: :victory:

And yeah it is in our nature to want more, and after that even more and more. 

Oh, and I just joined the AOKP community on G+, only to find out that the magical unicorn project has died. R.I.P. to the Kangling project. Maybe instead of "Rest In Peace", it could be "Rebuild It Progressively"? :silly:


----------



## dustdu2017 (Oct 17, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> I'm not gone. Just helping with Marshmallow updates. Pain in my a$$
> But that means I'll be working on Marshmallow for Avant.
> ?

Click to collapse



So there's still hope? Lol. Or have you moved onto the Zmax too?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Oct 18, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> So there's still hope? Lol. Or have you moved onto the Zmax too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





psycho_deth6 said:


> That's what I did. There's a lot more working for the ZMax
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My friend recently got a Nexus 6, he had a Nexus 5. He told me if i fix the glass on the N5 i'd be able to have it.

So looks like by the end of next week i will be rocking the Nexus 5 and saying Bye to the wonderful Avant. 
While my family members own the Avant, i will not.
:crying::crying: I'll be lurking on this forum though.


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 18, 2015)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> My friend recently got a Nexus 6, he had a Nexus 5. He told me if i fix the glass on the N5 i'd be able to have it.
> 
> So looks like by the end of next week i will be rocking the Nexus 5 and saying Bye to the wonderful Avant.
> While my family members own the Avant, i will not.
> :crying::crying: I'll be lurking on this forum though.

Click to collapse



Same :'(

I still lurk here too as you can see lol

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 18, 2015)

psycho_deth6 said:


> Same :'(
> 
> I still lurk here too as you can see lol
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I just got my avant back and am in process of building a new pc. I want to get a stable cm11 going for this device. So give me a week or 2 maybe I can build from source when I get chance after I build pc. Miui is a must have for me I will port just as I have my old phones. Like I said give me little cause building pc. 

Sorry but I think the avant isn't bad phone for its money I like so I'm a stay and hopefully get stable cm. Now this will be my 2nd attempt in building from source so hopefully I'll set things up right again. Lol wish me luck!

Sad thing is my galaxy q 4G gets more support then this and my HTC mytouch 4g gets more support also lol that's sad and this phone is nice for cheap I just don't understand why there are no devs here.


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 18, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Well I just got my avant back and am in process of building a new pc. I want to get a stable cm11 going for this device. So give me a week or 2 maybe I can build from source when I get chance after I build pc. Miui is a must have for me I will port just as I have my old phones. Like I said give me little cause building pc.
> 
> Sorry but I think the avant isn't bad phone for its money I like so I'm a stay and hopefully get stable cm. Now this will be my 2nd attempt in building from source so hopefully I'll set things up right again. Lol wish me luck!
> 
> Sad thing is my galaxy q 4G gets more support then this and my HTC mytouch 4g gets more support also lol that's sad and this phone is nice for cheap I just don't understand why there are no devs here.

Click to collapse



Not that I'm not glad there's a new prospective dev, but we have a solid cm11 build already.  IMO, it would be more worthwhile to get aznrice's cm12 build done.  Do whatever, but I don't think we need more kit-kat for this device.

Sent from my SM-G386T


----------



## rck01 (Oct 18, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Not that I'm not glad there's a new prospective dev, but we have a solid cm11 build already.  IMO, it would be more worthwhile to get aznrice's cm12 build done.  Do whatever, but I don't think we need more kit-kat for this device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T

Click to collapse



I have to agree. AOKP is also solid on the Avant. Better to focus your efforts on LP or MM.

RCK


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 18, 2015)

If you have experience, it couldn't be that difficult to get aznrice's build done.  I think we just need WiFi on that one.  And maybe camera.

Sent from my SM-G386T


----------



## rck01 (Oct 18, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> If you have experience, it couldn't be that difficult to get aznrice's build done.  I think we just need WiFi on that one.  And maybe camera.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T

Click to collapse



IIRC, WiFi was what ultimately defeated aznrice. He could never get it working and eventually gave up. Ditto for dfuse. So apparently it's harder than it sounds. 

RCK


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes things to fix are not as easy as they seem. Buy yes I plan to try to build lp also but right now my focus is getting pc finished and have a fully working kk Miui rom. Sorry but Miui is one of my favorite roms.

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Matter fact scratch that I'll get Miui for myself and try to get a new cm lp for ya. No promises I am still a noob at fixing things. I'll get cm built from source but definitely gonna need help wit fixes. Can anyone here help with fixes if I get built from source code.

I am not a dev just a quick learner 

TEAM US!


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 19, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Yes things to fix are not as easy as they seem. Buy yes I plan to try to build lp also but right now my focus is getting pc finished and have a fully working kk Miui rom. Sorry but Miui is one of my favorite roms.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah team us!

Sent from my SM-G386T


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 20, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Yeah team us!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T

Click to collapse



Yes TEAM US! cause it's gonna take all of us together to get new cm running lol.  Just got me parts for pc just waiting on power supply and 16g of ram lol

TEAM US!


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 22, 2015)

Y'all say AOKP is stable but I see few things not working properly on this 4.4.4 build I want a fully functional ROM fully stable. Not ssyin its not stable but in my eyes not complete


----------



## D-FUSE (Oct 22, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Y'all say AOKP is stable but I see few things not working properly on this 4.4.4 build I want a fully functional ROM fully stable. Not ssyin its not stable but in my eyes not complete

Click to collapse



Yeah I moved on before I fixed something and so did the other devs. 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 22, 2015)

D-FUSE said:


> Yeah I moved on before I fixed something and so did the other devs.
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm on that marshmallow shiz lol


----------



## psycho_deth6 (Oct 23, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> I'm on that marshmallow shiz lol

Click to collapse



Any progress?

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2015)

Not good to ask a dev for updates he will give them when he gives them 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Oct 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not good to ask a dev for updates he will give them when he gives them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol I don't think he meant progress for uploading a rom. Probably from just finding the right files

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 24, 2015)

Just wonderin


----------



## thomasbell (Oct 25, 2015)

I got this phone with no baseband I have made Roma for sgs4g and to fix the modem we padded them but for kk u just needed to move the modem.bin to /radio and fix perms. When u root this device it then shows many files in firmware-modem.  Is there a way or a file to flash the baseband as I can't connect to anybcellyar. I can't odin or anything.


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 27, 2015)

Some progress. My first priority is Nexus tho. But I'm started on avant mm





Wish me luck, and if you have an avant and want to test, I may as well start a hangouts group to get everyone syndicated on this stuff, so hangouts me at [email protected]


----------



## dustdu2017 (Oct 27, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> Some progress. My first priority is Nexus tho. But I'm started on avant mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I for one, am extremely excited [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 27, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> I for one, am extremely excited [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You wanna test??

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Oct 27, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> You wanna test??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I honestly could as long as there's no chance of losing root or bricking my phone lol. I'm currently nowhere near a computer nor do I have the money for a new phone lol. As long as there's no risk of anything worse than something just not working or force closing then yea I can.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper351c (Oct 27, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> You wanna test??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm down for testing. It will have to be when I get home from work at 0600 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Oct 27, 2015)

Possible light at the end of the tunnel? Possibly.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## destinyninja (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd be down to test.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 27, 2015)

I can test.  You can probably just release test builds on here.  I'm sure a lot of us are willing to help.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll test 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## havebrickedtoomany (Oct 28, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> Just ordered a few mins ago, I'm on tmo prepaid so no discount.. How ever ordered it threw best buy for 200 and tax, compared to prepaid site which is 256 not including tax.., I'm coming from a lg optimus l9 (which I'm gonna sell and recoup some of the cost)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Wow. Mines metro pcs, bought the phone at Wal-Mart for 100 bucks last year. After 6 months of service, called and got the unlock codes... I didn't realize they ever charged that much for them.  It is a great phone for the price. (At least At 100 bucks anyways)

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




spaniolo said:


> I am also a big fan of the Galaxy S2 from T mobile, awesome custom Roms I have enjoyed that phone until the sim card reader gave up, but I felt it needed a bit more Ram...
> About the camera on the Avant, we cannot expect a top end camera in a super budget phone that already has other great specs and quite honestly, after I took a few pics with the camera already and I have nothing to complain; sure not as great as the higher end phones but the pics I took today at a restaurant of my girlfriend with the beauty face mode came out perfect!!  I got tons of likes in Facebook.
> 
> The screen...  it is not as bright and over exposed as the AMOLED ones but... I put it side by side with the galaxy S5 at T-mobile store, opened the exact same web page.. and it blew my mind the fact that the background on this phone's screen had a nicer white/ blue tone rather than the yellowish tone of the S5 and there was a difference in detail but not that huge...
> ...

Click to collapse




Reading back over all this old stuff. I paid 100 or 110 for my avant with metro pcs, everyone with t mobile seemed to pay doublE.. Same phone, same network. Just curious what so many people went with tmobile instead of metro.  Metro has cheaper monthly rates for prepaid also.  Doors it have to do with the  location people are in?

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




havebrickedtoomany said:


> Wow. Mines metro pcs, bought the phone at Wal-Mart for 100 bucks last year. After 6 months of service, called and got the unlock codes... I didn't realize they ever charged that much for them.  It is a great phone for the price. (At least At 100 bucks anyways)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Id broken my s3.  after having this one for a lil while, once the s3 was repaired. I chosE to stick with this one. It outperforms my first generation s3.


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 30, 2015)

Whats the closest phone in specs to the avant. I'm trying to port please help find the best phone to port from thank you


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Oct 30, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Whats the closest phone in specs to the avant. I'm trying to port please help find the best phone to port from thank you

Click to collapse



Lemme get back to you on that. Dfuse told me. And his build using that tree as base worked. I'll check through my hangouts to see if I have it

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 30, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Whats the closest phone in specs to the avant. I'm trying to port please help find the best phone to port from thank you

Click to collapse



Probably the galaxy core prime.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 30, 2015)

USA-RedDragon said:


> Lemme get back to you on that. Dfuse told me. And his build using that tree as base worked. I'll check through my hangouts to see if I have it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ty thankyou for ur help







der_cobester said:


> Probably the galaxy core prime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## der_cobester (Oct 30, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Ty thankyou for ur help

Click to collapse



Thank you for working on this thing.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## josh2020glacier (Oct 31, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Thank you for working on this thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just trying I like this phone


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 31, 2015)

havebrickedtoomany said:


> Wow. Mines metro pcs, bought the phone at Wal-Mart for 100 bucks last year. After 6 months of service, called and got the unlock codes... I didn't realize they ever charged that much for them.  It is a great phone for the price. (At least At 100 bucks anyways)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The main difference between metro and tmo is tmo prepaid offers a 30 bucks plan with 100 mins, unlimited txt, 5gb of high speed with slow down afterwards and tethering+international data and all that..that's why I stuck with tmo, I paid more than prob alot of people but remember I bought the phone right when it came out.. nexus 6 was to expensive.. and I wanted a phone with band 12.. now I'm lookin into getting a nexus 6 soon cause this phone more than frustrates me.. I've tried to get a kernel built with no luck I know why dfuse quit this sucker.. and honestly can't blame him, this Def is my last samsung phone ever along with lg.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ninjasinabag (Nov 4, 2015)

Cobra11Murderer said:


> The main difference between metro and tmo is tmo prepaid offers a 30 bucks plan with 100 mins, unlimited txt, 5gb of high speed with slow down afterwards and tethering+international data and all that..that's why I stuck with tmo, I paid more than prob alot of people but remember I bought the phone right when it came out.. nexus 6 was to expensive.. and I wanted a phone with band 12.. now I'm lookin into getting a nexus 6 soon cause this phone more than frustrates me.. I've tried to get a kernel built with no luck I know why dfuse quit this sucker.. and honestly can't blame him, this Def is my last samsung phone ever along with lg..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lg doing some zneaky sneaky. My avant went kaboom about a month ago, used a bad usb to charge and ended up frying the usb itself. "Traded up" for the lg leon on tmobile since it is only 80 bucks, this phone is hell to work with in all rights. Too many variants and all of those variants just a bit or two different enough to make rooting or even porting a rom impossible.
Only thing good about this device is the surprising battery life when on stock.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone have a working camera zip I can flash. I'm on DFUSE 2nd to last AOKP and I swear my camera just stopped working.... Says it can't connect and force closes

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Nov 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Nov 4, 2015)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxpjhAiHhrN0RjBLUDB5LTJPNHc/view?usp=docslist_api

Try that.  It was just in my drive, so if it doesn't work ask me for my collection of possible fixes.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Nov 4, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxpjhAiHhrN0RjBLUDB5LTJPNHc/view?usp=docslist_api
> 
> Try that.  It was just in my drive, so if it doesn't work ask me for my collection of possible fixes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What do I do with those files?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Nov 4, 2015)

dustdu2017 said:


> What do I do with those files?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just flash that one.  If it doesn't work, I have alternative ones.  At one point there were like 3 working fixes.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidJP (Nov 4, 2015)

Hmm. there seems to be another firmware update for this phone. But no Lollipop.


----------



## NajdSyr (Nov 9, 2015)

hey guys , if i unlock and root the device will it be sim unlocked ? or what is it do i have to do exactly ? i have t-mobile g386t and android 4.4.2


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 10, 2015)

Root gets you root. Sim unlock gets you sim unlock. They're completely unrelated. If you want to use the metro variant on t mobile people have said that flashing the t mobile firmware with odin let's them do that.  

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've heard of a few different people doing that. When you flash the T-Mobile firmware it allows the phone to accept a T-Mobile sim card.


----------



## dustdu2017 (Nov 11, 2015)

If I lost my original stock backup, and before I get rid of this phone to my cousin in a few months, does anyone have a stock ROM I can flash?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 11, 2015)

Stock Firmware has been up for a while. I don't have the latest ones up but you can always take the ota if you're not going to root. 
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=35831

If you don't have a pc or don't want to use odin Masterchief87 made flashable stock roms, they're somewhere on Android Forums. 
Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok yea because I won't have a PC or Odin, I'll need to have a flashable version. Masterchief87, if you know what I'm looking for lemme know buddy 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 11, 2015)

You can find it it's on Android Forums bro

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll look. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 13, 2015)

So is this still going? I managed to get my own cm12.1 rom to compiling. Though I get the boot loop after the welcome screen. I am changing a little around at a time.


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey defuse06 how did you get passed the caf stuff with the missing declares?


----------



## der_cobester (Nov 16, 2015)

adknight87 said:


> Hey defuse06 how did you get passed the caf stuff with the missing declares?

Click to collapse



Are you aware of the cm12 build that's already out?  I realize you might want to do you own work, but there is a build that just has no WiFi and maybe camera, but there seems to be a camera fix.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 17, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Are you aware of the cm12 build that's already out?  I realize you might want to do you own work, but there is a build that just has no WiFi and maybe camera, but there seems to be a camera fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay for one that's got to be a little upsetting. I'm am not after just having the CM12 rom not at all. I'm working towards trying to build it for myself so I can have my own CM12.1 rom. Why on earth would you want to promote just grapping someone's built rom when you can develop on top of what's known to build. So the question here is why can't I get my own build to compile and someone else can???

Totally defeats the purpose of why I'm posting on here. Honestly if I was wanting the rom I'd have it already... I wish I Could down vote you for that.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Nov 17, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Are you aware of the cm12 build that's already out?  I realize you might want to do you own work, but there is a build that just has no WiFi and maybe camera, but there seems to be a camera fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Even then the cm12 rom u speak of has alot more bugs then that. You must be a flash happy and havent really ran the rom for awhile.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 18, 2015)

No WiFi+no camera=not worth using


----------



## codyedmonson (Nov 20, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> No WiFi+no camera=not worth using

Click to collapse



Avant= Not worth using

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Nov 20, 2015)

codyedmonson said:


> Avant= Not worth using
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why is avant not worth using. Just because cm12 isnt finished. So why dont you step up and help on the rom biulding here and help make it worth using. Cause my opinion this is a very nice phone just in lack of devs.


----------



## DroidJP (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like the Avant has been discontinued. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 20, 2015)

Or the guy working on cm12.1 for it is right above you, but you know, sure 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## vprasad1 (Nov 21, 2015)

DroidJP said:


> Looks like the Avant has been discontinued.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haven't seen any online at T-Mobile in a couple months.  Best bet to buy is swappa or some other used marketplace.  

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## chad357 (Nov 21, 2015)

I rooted my t-mobile  g386t. With kingroot4.5 or 4.6. Installed titanium  back up free version. Debloated all the the t mobile apps and junk apps  put in my AT&T Sims card it boosted the signal automatically from 2 bars to all bars it  now has the fastest most strongest speed I ever had in any phone this phone was gave to me by a friend cause my s 5. Was totaled. It  is some how like a super phone now.  All ways has 5 signal bars and the speed pushes over 40 almost to 50 maps.    Do not install no custom roms on your phones I've tried hundreds and it's a Crack head move. My factory roms have always preformed a lot better than any custom one which hardly even works.


----------



## games906 (Nov 21, 2015)

I prefer actually custom rom aokp. thanks for your post tho?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Nov 21, 2015)

From what i kept reading on here. The Avant is a nightmare when it comes to custom Roms. I remember the Galaxy exhibit was getting so much support that you can even backup your efs within TWRP. No third party tools needed. The Avant seems to be the black sheep of all trades or Windows Vista equivalent lol.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 22, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Or the guy working on cm12.1 for it is right above you, but you know, sure
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You know I'm working on it too. I think I might have figured out the camera won't know until I can figure out this audio_defs.h not being seen in the compilation.


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 22, 2015)

I misread the guy's post when I posted that but that's nice to hear man

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 22, 2015)

chad357 said:


> I rooted my t-mobile  g386t. With kingroot4.5 or 4.6. Installed titanium  back up free version. Debloated all the the t mobile apps and junk apps  put in my AT&T Sims card it boosted the signal automatically from 2 bars to all bars it  now has the fastest most strongest speed I ever had in any phone this phone was gave to me by a friend cause my s 5. Was totaled. It  is some how like a super phone now.  All ways has 5 signal bars and the speed pushes over 40 almost to 50 maps.    Do not install no custom roms on your phones I've tried hundreds and it's a Crack head move. My factory roms have always preformed a lot better than any custom one which hardly even works.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be too sure. There are custom rom's which are really just the main guts of android without all the spaz of a mobile's company policy and lock downs. Gives you the flexibility of adjusting your cpu clock rate say if you are in a tight bind for a plug anytime soon you can lock down the performance so you aren't getting drained battery stats. Only a front end user making a comment like "Crack head move" lacks the knowledge of taking advantages because there's just no need for them to get into that part of android. 

So I forgive you.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't think I've ever seen a crack head flash a ROM lmao. I have however seen a **** ton of crack heads that like touch wiz


----------



## ShineLikeMe (Nov 26, 2015)

I think so as well about the avant but I will say it has good memory 16 is a lot higher then even lollipop phones & it's Kit-Kat

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

The only rom I ever had luck with was CM 11 and that only lasted so long because I kept flashing & experimenting with other ROM's but in the end factory was the best just rooted & recovery was the best


----------



## epicboy (Nov 26, 2015)

so what's up with this device? Are there any lollipop roms/sources? Are the kitkat roms stable? What's not working?


----------



## josh2020glacier (Nov 27, 2015)

epicboy said:


> so what's up with this device? Are there any lollipop roms/sources? Are the kitkat roms stable? What's not working?

Click to collapse




Cm11 and aokp 4.4.4 are good stable enough for everyday but few things dont work like sensor to turn screen off while talking and few other things. Have to read back few pages to see all pros and cons. 

In my personal opinion no not stable enough for everyday use. Aokp is def more stable then just cm11 but i like the cm11 way better just got to pull battery after playing some games phone just freezes. Im on debloated stock rom. Wish we had a stable. This phone is difficult to work on. ;(

Basically just do back up and flash and try for yourself


----------



## epicboy (Nov 27, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Cm11 and aokp 4.4.4 are good stable enough for everyday but few things dont work like sensor to turn screen off while talking and few other things. Have to read back few pages to see all pros and cons.
> 
> In my personal opinion no not stable enough for everyday use. Aokp is def more stable then just cm11 but i like the cm11 way better just got to pull battery after playing some games phone just freezes. Im on debloated stock rom. Wish we had a stable. This phone is difficult to work on. ;(
> 
> Basically just do back up and flash and try for yourself

Click to collapse



Well I need a stable rom I can't afford to have bugs.And I was thinking about building a few roms for you guys. But idk seems like since cm11 and aokp are available there's no reason to build it. What do you think?


----------



## DroidJP (Nov 27, 2015)

josh2020glacier said:


> Cm11 and aokp 4.4.4 are good stable enough for everyday but few things dont work like sensor to turn screen off while talking and few other things. Have to read back few pages to see all pros and cons.
> 
> In my personal opinion no not stable enough for everyday use. Aokp is def more stable then just cm11 but i like the cm11 way better just got to pull battery after playing some games phone just freezes. Im on debloated stock rom. Wish we had a stable. This phone is difficult to work on. ;(
> 
> Basically just do back up and flash and try for yourself

Click to collapse



Had a similar thing happen even on stock rom. The lock screen frozed and the power button was not responding after holding the the power button for more than 10 seconds. I eventually had to pull the battery. I hate doing this because of the case that i use is a bit tricky to put back on. I did find that the next time your phone freezes like this. You hold the power button while holding the down vol button will then your phone will hard reboot lol. This 2 combo trick only works if your phone is completely frozen. Otherwise its the usual hold power until it turns off. Weird setup this phone has.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Nov 27, 2015)

What do I think?   I think I want something newer than kk.  The kk builds are still a bit buggy, having a lot of recents issues, and lately I've been getting a crash every few days.  Granted, I am on the less stable cm rom.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Nov 27, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> What do I think?   I think I want something newer than kk.  The kk builds are still a bit buggy, having a lot of recents issues, and lately I've been getting a crash every few days.  Granted, I am on the less stable cm rom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In my personal opinion if u can biuld roms from source then start biulding lol


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 27, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> What do I think?   I think I want something newer than kk.  The kk builds are still a bit buggy, having a lot of recents issues, and lately I've been getting a crash every few days.  Granted, I am on the less stable cm rom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Development for the avant is dead. We have had at least 2 developers that spent months trying to get lollipop on the avant that was stable enough to release and they didn't get anywhere. If you want something newer than kk then get a better phone. I've learned my lesson getting s***box little phones like the avant that get nothing more than root and recovery. If you really want a phone that has stable ROMs and gets updated to newer versions of android I'd recommend a one plus one or a nexus. If you insist on buying cheap phones then don't expect good or new ROMs. This is what I've learned in the last 3 years after all the headaches and frustration. I will never again buy a device without making sure that it not only has root and recovery but is also officially supported by my favorite ROMs.


----------



## josh2020glacier (Nov 29, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Development for the avant is dead. We have had at least 2 developers that spent months trying to get lollipop on the avant that was stable enough to release and they didn't get anywhere. If you want something newer than kk then get a better phone. I've learned my lesson getting s***box little phones like the avant that get nothing more than root and recovery. If you really want a phone that has stable ROMs and gets updated to newer versions of android I'd recommend a one plus one or a nexus. If you insist on buying cheap phones then don't expect good or new ROMs. This is what I've learned in the last 3 years after all the headaches and frustration. I will never again buy a device without making sure that it not only has root and recovery but is also officially supported by my favorite ROMs.

Click to collapse



First off who cares about lollipop.  I would rather have cm 11 stable then worry about lollipop.  See this the reason nothin got done. All the fu******! Jumping around. Not sayin we didnt have great devs here for a sec. But jumping around doesnt help things get done. I have been around since the g1 days.and have notice one thing make one stable cyanogenmod and rest comes from ports. Everyone sayd the aokp we have is stable but seems like no one here even knows what stable is. Im not sayin im not greatful for the hard work that was done but dang giving up never gets no one anywhere. And sorry to say i would rather biuld for this bad a**! Cheap phone i can repkace 20 times compared to buying one phone thats $400 to $500 paper wait when bricked. This phone shouldnt be any harder to biuld then then anyother phone. Yes this is a cheap phone but with decent specs. Guess everyone has there own opinion.  Well enjoy jumping around but ima stick here for awhile because i have faith in this phone. 

And just fyi i feel if devs didnt jump to the next phone like everyone else i think they would have figured it. But no one seems to have patience anymore when sh** hits the fan.

And getting root and recovery is a big start/ door opener

And dont get pissy cause like i said everyone has there own opinion. I dont mean to come off like a a$$.


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 29, 2015)

His main point still stands, people expect every single cheap phone they get to have great rock solid roms just because they bought the phone. People are entitled idiots sometimes, just look back at this thread, we got people begging and cussing about roms not being put out. Half the people whining don't understand in the slightest how much work that is, some guy said "why are you porting a nexus rom and not a galaxy rom???" That kind of ignorance and sense of entitlement is a big reason devs abandon devices or go underground. I'm not putting you down, you wanna put in the work that's awesome man, but I think there's more to take into account when saying why a device has a stable rom or not. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Almost there since no one has returned any collaboration "dragon or dfuse06" so technically it's the debugging part. I got the camera to build without disabling it. Something to do with declarations in the CameraWrapper.cpp and how GCC 4.8 doesn't like empty "static int" which I have no programming skills whatsoever.  Well that and I don't know if the network was working on this rom in the first place since the phone isn't reporting a sim.


----------



## josh2020glacier (Nov 29, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> His main point still stands, people expect every single cheap phone they get to have great rock solid roms just because they bought the phone. People are entitled idiots sometimes, just look back at this thread, we got people begging and cussing about roms not being put out. Half the people whining don't understand in the slightest how much work that is, some guy said "why are you porting a nexus rom and not a galaxy rom???" That kind of ignorance and sense of entitlement is a big reason devs abandon devices or go underground. I'm not putting you down, you wanna put in the work that's awesome man, but I think there's more to take into account when saying why a device has a stable rom or not.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I understand what u mean but i dont care what phone u biulding or porting roms for u always have people begging for something, crieing for more no matter what phone ur on to be honest with ya. But def ty for ur input.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Its funny how many people get butthurt when you call a ****box little phone a ****box little phone because that's what it is. Also, how does it have descent specs when it has crappy signal reception, less than 2 gigs of ram, a ****ty chipset, crappy cameras, a crappy speaker, and one of the worst displays I've ever seen? Yeah maybe it has descent specs if you're comparing it to a zte score


----------



## der_cobester (Nov 29, 2015)

Uh Halo dude, you need to chillax.  This is a progress thread, not an "insult the phone" thread.  The point is that its a phone with an above average amount of ram, a quad core, and a decently large screen, and we want it to be better.  So please step aside while our precious devs try to make progress.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a crappy phone man, he's got a point lol

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Its funny how many people get butthurt when you call a ****box little phone a ****box little phone because that's what it is. Also, how does it have descent specs when it has crappy signal reception, less than 2 gigs of ram, a ****ty chipset, crappy cameras, a crappy speaker, and one of the worst displays I've ever seen? Yeah maybe it has descent specs if you're comparing it to a zte score

Click to collapse



I wouldn't call it a crap phone at all. Does well just lack of support and availability for modifying a custom operating system for it. It's actually better then quite a few LG tablets running the same adreno 305 chip. For a Medium level phone it does just what it's suppose to do. Signal hasn't dropped out and unlocking to other GSM service was a cinch. Opinions are biased do to the fact of A.) User ability to do what they want with it. B.)Lack of better judgement. If you thought about how you use the phones and how heavy some apps are loading the memory including battery life those are the main concerns to a device's usefulness. In a lot of the cases when running towards getting a custom rom it's to help tailor to compensate for these hindering factors that originally wasn't tackled. Remember this device is a Medium grade phone and has potentially great features it's the programming on how it's utilized to use the hardware efficiently. So in all actuality no one should be saying as much negativity towards a device because something is not available or just not happening. I'm not that experienced but I know with all things in life to get things you want you have to work pretty damn hard for it to appreciate the final product. So enough wasting efforts with the smack talk about stupid meaningless things and be positive. This phone is not "crap."


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Uh Halo dude, you need to chillax.  This is a progress thread, not an "insult the phone" thread.  The point is that its a phone with an above average amount of ram, a quad core, and a decently large screen, and we want it to be better.  So please step aside while our precious devs try to make progress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



These specs aren't decent especially with touchwiz on top but with the avant I learned my lesson to never get another decent phone with no dev support This phone had a lot of potential I can admit that especially if it got dev support but that didn't happen and since this phone is a year old now it probably won't ever sadly 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> These specs aren't decent especially with touchwiz on top but with the avant I learned my lesson to never get another decent phone with no dev support This phone had a lot of potential I can admit that especially if it got dev support but that didn't happen and since this phone is a year old now it probably won't ever sadly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A phone shouldn't be disliked because a lack there of developers. This is really disappointing since this is just showing me how many people don't know how to do things. If anything the only reason why other phones get love is because they are easier to modify. REALLY disappointing people are quick to give up while few stick around. CM-12.1 runs really smoothly it's just getting the modules to work. Kernel needs the wifi built into the kernel supporting back and camera needs some definitions spelled out. Audio-caf needs a source to fix. Permissions to the keymaster images aren't getting the right permission. I could go all legacy since I know my HTC Glacier has legacy qcom and has CM-12.1 which this device only has 500mb of ram. SOOO you guys are really talking some bull**** and shouldn't be talking down about devices that don't work out for your lazy asses.


----------



## 06nono2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

adknight87 said:


> A phone shouldn't be disliked because a lack there of developers. This is really disappointing since this is just showing me how many people don't know how to do things. *If anything the only reason why other phones get love is because they are easier to modify*. REALLY disappointing people are quick to give up while few stick around. CM-12.1 runs really smoothly it's just getting the modules to work. Kernel needs the wifi built into the kernel supporting back and camera needs some definitions spelled out. Audio-caf needs a source to fix. Permissions to the keymaster images aren't getting the right permission. I could go all legacy since I know my HTC Glacier has legacy qcom and has CM-12.1 which this device only has 500mb of ram. *SOOO you guys are really talking some bull**** and shouldn't be talking down about devices that don't work out for your lazy asses*.

Click to collapse



the truth is not always good to say but must be told, while maintaining respect for those who have worked on this cell


----------



## Blu8 (Nov 30, 2015)

I would be more willing to help however I can but I don't even have this phone anymore. Sad that I can't come here and voice a very popular opinion. Like I said before good on you for wanting to put in the work but get down from your high horse, people are entitled to think whatever they like and devs don't always leave projects because they're lazy, they have lives as well, getting a rom on a phone isn't their top priority with family and jobs to take care of. Just because something is hard doesn't mean it's worth it. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 06nono2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> I would be more willing to help however I can but I don't even have this phone anymore. Sad that I can't come here and voice a very popular opinion. Like I said before good on you for wanting to put in the work but get down from your high horse, people are entitled to think whatever they like and devs don't always leave projects because they're lazy, they have lives as well, getting a rom on a phone isn't their top priority with family and jobs to take care of. *Just because something is hard doesn't mean it's worth it. *
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



                      there is a bit of truth


----------



## Masterchief87 (Nov 30, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Uh Halo dude, you need to chillax.  This is a progress thread, not an "insult the phone" thread.  The point is that its a phone with an above average amount of ram, a quad core, and a decently large screen, and we want it to be better.  So please step aside while our precious devs try to make progress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Uh Corncob Lobster whatever the fick name guy the phone is a piece of SHlT you must be comparing it to devices that are 3 to 5 years old because those "above average" specs are the bottom of the barrel.







adknight87 said:


> I wouldn't call it a crap phone at all. Does well just lack of support and availability for modifying a custom operating system for it. It's actually better then quite a few LG tablets running the same adreno 305 chip. For a Medium level phone it does just what it's suppose to do. Signal hasn't dropped out and unlocking to other GSM service was a cinch. Opinions are biased do to the fact of A.) User ability to do what they want with it. B.)Lack of better judgement. If you thought about how you use the phones and how heavy some apps are loading the memory including battery life those are the main concerns to a device's usefulness. In a lot of the cases when running towards getting a custom rom it's to help tailor to compensate for these hindering factors that originally wasn't tackled. Remember this device is a Medium grade phone and has potentially great features it's the programming on how it's utilized to use the hardware efficiently. So in all actuality no one should be saying as much negativity towards a device because something is not available or just not happening. I'm not that experienced but I know with all things in life to get things you want you have to work pretty damn hard for it to appreciate the final product. So enough wasting efforts with the smack talk about stupid meaningless things and be positive. This phone is not "crap."

Click to collapse



I didn't call the phone "crap" I called it a SHlTBOX get it right. SHlTBOX!


----------



## der_cobester (Nov 30, 2015)

Masterchief87 said:


> Uh Corncob Lobster whatever the fick name guy the phone is a piece of SHlT you must be comparing it to devices that are 3 to 5 years old because those "above average" specs are the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think what you want; please don't waste space on this DEVELOPMENT thread.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adknight87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't have anything good to say please gtfo

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## josh2020glacier (Nov 30, 2015)

This is def stupid just showing how people have no respect not just for the phone but for xda. I can read back and see 100 rules broken do to people wanting tocry out there opinions.  End of the day this phone is not as bad as u make it seem. Yes other phones have better specs but common since shows they need more specs to run bigger screens and etc. I love the size of the phone doesnt drop signal for me. If i wanted to put a tablet to my ear i would buy one. I have htc glacier still dont hate love it. G3, note 2, note 5 but in my opinion this is a perfect phone for my pocket. Who wants a phone takin space in ur pocket when ur money suppose to fill ur pocket not a phone lol. Now please stop NOW this is a dev thread the only one we have. So kick rocks with negatives.

Oh and dont forget i do have htc m8 with 2 front speakers and with a few tweaks this phone is by far way louder. Just a fyi


----------



## DroidJP (Dec 3, 2015)

I would agree that the Avant has potential. I mean, not bad for a mid-range phone that has a quad core with 16GB OF INTERNAL STORAGE. Have you seen the latest mid-range Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime?. That phone only has 8GB internal storage. Only 5 or 4GB is useable for apps. Now that, is a true mid-range phone, and it is the "latest"lollol. i'll take the Avant over the grand prime because of this. How the hell Samsung takes a step back after the Avant in storage?? I don't get how businesses thinks sometimes.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## vekenti (Dec 4, 2015)

*Cm 12.1*

I was wondering if cm 12.1 is still being fixed?   Can't wait to try it out once Wi-Fi gets fixed. Also where can I find the latest cm 12.1 download?  Only one I've found is one that gives an infinite boot loop


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

vekenti said:


> I was wondering if cm 12.1 is still being fixed?   Can't wait to try it out once Wi-Fi gets fixed. Also where can I find the latest cm 12.1 download?  Only one I've found is one that gives an infinite boot loop

Click to collapse



The project was dropped a long time ago

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Dec 4, 2015)

vekenti said:


> I was wondering if cm 12.1 is still being fixed?   Can't wait to try it out once Wi-Fi gets fixed. Also where can I find the latest cm 12.1 download?  Only one I've found is one that gives an infinite boot loop

Click to collapse



I think the working one is the second newest one.

When I say working, I mean booting.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## games906 (Dec 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The project was dropped a long time ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It hasn't fully dropped. But it's slow right now, just not in here.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Dec 4, 2015)

vekenti said:


> I was wondering if cm 12.1 is still being fixed?   Can't wait to try it out once Wi-Fi gets fixed. Also where can I find the latest cm 12.1 download?  Only one I've found is one that gives an infinite boot loop

Click to collapse



If you don't mind not having camera or WiFi the 6/19 build is the last one that boots. After that source from a different tree was added and that's why the newest builds he has up bootloop. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

games906 said:


> It hasn't fully dropped. But it's slow right now, just not in here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where is it taking place at 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Dec 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Where is it taking place at
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a hangouts group but nothing is really working at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## vekenti (Dec 8, 2015)

*Cm 12.1*

Where can I find the latest build though?

Edit- nevermind


----------



## jrny99 (Dec 8, 2015)

If you build it they will come


----------



## Reaper351c (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone have the latest stable version of aznrice`s kernel for the avant 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Dec 11, 2015)

Is it not on his Android file host?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper351c (Dec 11, 2015)

No those build all cause random reboots I'm looking for 6 12 build of his kernel 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Dec 11, 2015)

For what rom? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper351c (Dec 11, 2015)

AOKP 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Dec 11, 2015)

You're better off not flashing a kernel over that, it just makes the whole rom more unstable. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper351c (Dec 11, 2015)

I was only looking for the kernel because when I added it to the build it seemed to extend battery life and smooth things out some at least from my time using his kernel 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Dec 11, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> No those build all cause random reboots I'm looking for 6 12 build of his kernel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dangit I just deleted that.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rck01 (Dec 12, 2015)

Reaper351c said:


> I was only looking for the kernel because when I added it to the build it seemed to extend battery life and smooth things out some at least from my time using his kernel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I PM'd you a link.

RCK


----------



## vekenti (Dec 12, 2015)

rck01 said:


> I PM'd you a link.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Can i get the link too? I wouldn't mind trying it out


----------



## Reaper351c (Dec 12, 2015)

rck01 said:


> I PM'd you a link.
> 
> RCK

Click to collapse



Thank you I am glad you still had it.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboypipes (Dec 16, 2015)

*Help please, stuck in download mode for odin*

my cable accidently got unplugged while using odin, now phone stays stuck in download mode with msg saying to connect using kies for emergency recovery or something like that. i already rooted and installed recovery (twrp), however the twrp folder on my sd somehow got deleted. 
    can anyone please guide me in the right direction to fix this problem or point me in the direcction of a guide that might work?
                                                                                                               thank you, dboypipes


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Dec 20, 2015)

dboypipes said:


> my cable accidently got unplugged while using odin, now phone stays stuck in download mode with msg saying to connect using kies for emergency recovery or something like that. i already rooted and installed recovery (twrp), however the twrp folder on my sd somehow got deleted.
> can anyone please guide me in the right direction to fix this problem or point me in the direcction of a guide that might work?
> thank you, dboypipes

Click to collapse



Did you get it to work? If you can get it into fastboot mode you can reflash stock firmware on it.


----------



## Blu8 (Dec 20, 2015)

Odin mode, this is a Samsung and we don't have fastboot. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Official_Rainbow_Dash (Dec 20, 2015)

Blu8 said:


> Odin mode, this is a Samsung and we don't have fastboot.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So no command prompt to flash? I havent flashed something on the avant in a while so i forgot


----------



## Blu8 (Dec 20, 2015)

No command prompt to flash firmware on any Samsung, firmware gets installed using odin

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## smilingcruel (Dec 25, 2015)

Any custom ROM for Galaxy Avant? Tried to find one but no joy....


----------



## adknight87 (Dec 27, 2015)

http://androidforums.com/threads/cm12-1-wip.969292/

Got wifi working but I'm in a bit of a bind trying to figure out audio and the camera.


----------



## der_cobester (Dec 27, 2015)

adknight87 said:


> http://androidforums.com/threads/cm12-1-wip.969292/
> 
> Got wifi working but I'm in a bit of a bind trying to figure out audio and the camera.

Click to collapse



Holy cow!  It's been stale for months!

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adknight87 (Dec 27, 2015)

der_cobester said:


> Holy cow!  It's been stale for months!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've been working on it on and off wifi was right under my nose


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Dec 31, 2015)

adknight87 said:


> I've been working on it on and off wifi was right under my nose

Click to collapse



How was WiFi fixed?

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## adknight87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Using msm8226 kernel seen I had a nv bin mismatch which then I just wrapped one from a Sony device don't remember which but it just works. Though my audio is broken along with the keymaster symlinks which don't work I manually copy them over and make the proper rights. Audio is broken though but I figure a upstream will suffice for only the audio stuff problem is I have never merged a kernel before.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## USA-RedDragon (Dec 31, 2015)

Dang that's a neat thing to catch. Good job bro. Me and dfuse are working on it to. You're not alone

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## rck01 (Jan 1, 2016)

So dfuse is back working on the Avant again?  That's good news. 


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jan 9, 2016)

Can anyone send me a TWRP stock OEM ROM backup .zip for the ANK3 baseband? I deleted mine and wanna stock the phone back. I'll pay $$ lol. Let me know someone . Thx

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dboypipes (Jan 15, 2016)

Official_Rainbow_Dash said:


> Did you get it to work? If you can get it into fastboot mode you can reflash stock firmware on it.

Click to collapse



i did finally, found a link for the stock firmware in another thread, flashed it using odin followed by thr root zip and twrp recovery and wala


----------



## smilingcruel (Jan 16, 2016)

dboypipes said:


> i did finally, found a link for the stock firmware in another thread, flashed it using odin followed by thr root zip and twrp recovery and wala

Click to collapse



Can you please share the links for stock?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jan 16, 2016)

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=35831

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jan 16, 2016)

Blu8 said:


> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=35831
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Blu8, is this a flashable .zip that I can restore within TWRP recovery? Or ODIN only?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jan 16, 2016)

These are for use with Odin, I think there were flashable zips somewhere around here but they gave trouble when you try to use them to update. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jan 16, 2016)

Blu8 said:


> These are for use with Odin, I think there were flashable zips somewhere around here but they gave trouble when you try to use them to update.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh. I don't have access to a PC to use ODIN. Would there be any way to get my avant back to stock without ODIN? I'm running the ANK3 firware.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu8 (Jan 16, 2016)

Other than getting a backup or something you can install in twrp no, I'd help you out but I don't have the avant anymore. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## smilingcruel (Jan 16, 2016)

dustdu2017 said:


> Oh. I don't have access to a PC to use ODIN. Would there be any way to get my avant back to stock without ODIN? I'm running the ANK3 firware.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can't you try mobile ODIN? It's a great tool..OR you can use FlashFire (still in beta by Cf..you can get beta app ..search in xda)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jan 16, 2016)

smilingcruel said:


> Can't you try mobile ODIN? It's a great to...OR you can use FlashFire (still in beta by Cf..you can get beta app ..search in xda)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where do I get mobile ODIN?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## smilingcruel (Jan 16, 2016)

dustdu2017 said:


> Where do I get mobile ODIN?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Search in Google play..its a paid app...if u want a free version check in developer site...developer name is chainfire....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jan 16, 2016)

smilingcruel said:


> Search in Google play..its a paid app...if u want a free version check in developer site...developer name is chainfire....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thx I see it but I don't see the avant supported. Have you used it before successfully?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## smilingcruel (Jan 16, 2016)

dustdu2017 said:


> Thx I see it but I don't see the avant supported. Have you used it before successfully?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Aaahhh...i see...Sorry man...i didnt think of that...my device is S4 and my wife device is Avant....in S4 it works not sure whether it works for Avant or not....can you check FlashFire app, may be that app is supported....

OR

You can use Flashify...https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.flashify&hl=en


----------



## der_cobester (Jan 16, 2016)

Have you checked the avant section on afh?  I seem to remember stock zips.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jan 16, 2016)

der_cobester said:


> Have you checked the avant section on afh?  I seem to remember stock zips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes but they are apparently zips that require ODIN to flash, not TWRP

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## der_cobester (Jan 16, 2016)

dustdu2017 said:


> Yes but they are apparently zips that require ODIN to flash, not TWRP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought Odin used a different file format...

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jan 16, 2016)

der_cobester said:


> I thought Odin used a different file format...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey There

What is the latest *T-Mobile *Firmware for the SM-G386T1 version of the Avant? I wanted to switch from MetroPCS to T-Mobile in the future and I wanted to switch firmwares to the latest one for my device


----------



## Blu8 (Jan 20, 2016)

Look it up on sammobile

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jan 20, 2016)

Blu8 said:


> Look it up on sammobile
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then here's another one? Are the SM-G386T1 and SM-G386T the same phone?


----------



## Blu8 (Jan 20, 2016)

It's the same thing but firmware is different because each carrier puts in their own bloat

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

So if you want the T-Mobile firmware you'd need to flash the files for the G386T

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerpyTails (Jan 20, 2016)

Blu8 said:


> It's the same thing but firmware is different because each carrier puts in their own bloat
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, I'll just flash the AOH3 firmware from the SM-G386T page (I currently have AOH2 on my Avant)


----------



## DroidJP (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey all ..I Seem to run into an issue. The down vol is stuck. It still works but, does not seem to click, like it stucked pressed. Any way to fix this?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmedeiros (Feb 18, 2016)

*WCDMA and FDD LTE Bands*

Has anyone one successfully turned on additional WCDMA and LTE bands? On WCDMA I tried to turn on 900 and 1800 and on LTE I tried 3, 7 and 20. I managed to change the NVs to the right numbers and it does connect 4G, but it's continuously disconnecting and connecting the signal and eventually stops trying. While it's connected works great, but the behavior is unacceptable.   

Thanks!


----------



## juancollado2003 (Mar 1, 2016)

What did you do and how you did it @jdmedeiros?


----------



## jdmedeiros (Mar 1, 2016)

Following this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/cro...ad-progress-please-leave-im-updating-t2871269 


juancollado2003 said:


> What did you do and how you did it @jdmedeiros?

Click to collapse


----------



## big_c (Mar 2, 2016)

I haven't been around for a long wile so there's a lot to look through and I know a lot of people hate this but is there any working Roms rod metro. And on a did note I use my phone to play online with my ps4 anyone know how to open my Nat type. Thanks in advance I know stuff like this bugs some of u. So I'm sorry.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## juancollado2003 (Mar 3, 2016)

jdmedeiros said:


> Following this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/cro...ad-progress-please-leave-im-updating-t2871269

Click to collapse



I see no difference, I also tried the s5 guide witch is more complete, no difference either, my phone connects to the same bands

Enviado desde mi SM-G386T1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Wire Guy (Mar 7, 2016)

*stumped on recovery*

im not sure if i just double posted but i clicked quick reply cuz i couldnt remember my pw, then did and now im pasting. sorry if its twice in a row and if it is i will be sure to delete one of them 

hello, ive been searching forums and google for the past several hours now, ive used odin to flash twrp, cwm but i cant seem to get it to work. ive been able to root the phone with success but cannot install the custom recovery for the life of me, ive followed the tut's to a T and am now at a loss and need help because when i try to put it in recovery mode it goes to download mode. i push vol up home and power and in the top left of the screen the blue lettering says recovery mode or something but extremely fast then reverts to download mode, im now guessing i dont even have a working recovery anymore haha. heres my phone name and such. splash screen says samsung galaxy core lte, model number is SM-G386W android version 4.4.2 baseband g386wvlu1anj2, developer mode enabled, usb debugging enabled. in the past ive successfully rooted and installed custom roms on the s2 s3 s4 and rooted my s5, dont wanna mod my s5 i like it too much to maybe mess it up lol. anyways when i use odin everything looks to go perfectly fine, it says pass and everything, but cant install or boot up recovery, i want to install cm or pac, undecided, but my fave has always been cm so im probably going to do that one  but yeah lol someone please help


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Mar 7, 2016)

Odin way is a pain for the recovery for some reason mine would act like it installed but didn't.. Use Odin to root first then download avant exploded by dfuse from the playstore, install busy box to and then run his app and let it install a recovery that's the simplest way of doing it


----------



## DroidJP (Mar 8, 2016)

TWRP 3.0.0.0 has been announced. I wonder if it's going to be ported to this phone. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## romeroom (Apr 7, 2016)

*Galaxy Avant upgrade to Android 5.0 - NOOB*

I have to apologize from the start.  I know next to nothing about rooting, ROM installation, etc.  

I have an Avant from T-Mobile.  Since the unofficial promise of carrier initiated upgrade to 5.0, I've been waiting for it, though clearly it won't happen.

I would really appreciate it if any of you who have successfully "installed" (I know, wrong terminology probably) Android 5.x on an Avant could point me in the "How TO" direction.  And if so, have you been able to get WiFi Calling to work.

Thanks.


----------



## der_cobester (Apr 7, 2016)

romeroom said:


> I have to apologize from the start.  I know next to nothing about rooting, ROM installation, etc.
> 
> I have an Avant from T-Mobile.  Since the unofficial promise of carrier initiated upgrade to 5.0, I've been waiting for it, though clearly it won't happen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wifi calling is NOT going to work unless we either get an official update or some genius comes along.  Any 5.x right now is not 100% working, but you can get 4.4.4.  There's a pretty good chance we will never have a good 5.x ROM.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## romeroom (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt reply.  Did you upgrade to 4.4.4? If so, any advantages?


----------



## der_cobester (Apr 7, 2016)

romeroom said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.  Did you upgrade to 4.4.4? If so, any advantages?

Click to collapse



It depends.  What do you want from it?

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## romeroom (Apr 8, 2016)

Better battery life and the ability to remove and or completely disable what runs in the background.  

Honestly, for entry level to mid-range, I think the Avant did not get enough credit and should have been given an official 5.0 upgrade.    Nearly 2 years ago I bought 4 Avants for our family when we witched over to TMO from VZN.  These phones have never failed us and are still going strong.


----------



## der_cobester (Apr 8, 2016)

romeroom said:


> Better battery life and the ability to remove and or completely disable what runs in the background.
> 
> Honestly, for entry level to mid-range, I think the Avant did not get enough credit and should have been given an official 5.0 upgrade.    Nearly 2 years ago I bought 4 Avants for our family when we witched over to TMO from VZN.  These phones have never failed us and are still going strong.

Click to collapse



You might just want to root then.  If wifi calling is important, then you will be able to do whatever you want to with rooted touchwiz.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## romeroom (Apr 8, 2016)

When you say "you might want to root..." my ignorance about these things takes over.  

If you don't mind, how would I go about rooting my Avant?  If you do mind, I totally understand.  I should know those procedures by now.


----------



## TheHeroBilly (Apr 8, 2016)

D-FUSE said:


> The AOKP from 6-6-15 I never released
> *Wouldn't let me quote the link*

Click to collapse



What are the issues with this rom? because I have yet to see a bug free rom, that isn't stock

-Billy


----------



## der_cobester (Apr 8, 2016)

[/COLOR]





romeroom said:


> When you say "you might want to root..." my ignorance about these things takes over.
> 
> If you don't mind, how would I go about rooting my Avant?  If you do mind, I totally understand.  I should know those procedures by now.

Click to collapse



Check out post one of this thread.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




TheHeroBilly said:


> What are the issues with this rom? because I have yet to see a bug free rom, that isn't stock
> 
> -Billy

Click to collapse



I believe it's just the proximity sensor, but I'm not sure.  I know the kk Roms for this thing seem to have recents menu problems, but they aren't too bad.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## romeroom (Apr 8, 2016)

der_cobester said:


> You might just want to root then.  If wifi calling is important, then you will be able to do whatever you want to with rooted touchwiz....

Click to collapse



I decided to take some responsibility and look online on how to root my Avant, though any advice from you is really welcomed and preferred.

Two more questions:

1.  If I want to go back to the the stock, T-Mobile rom the phone came with, is it possible?

2. With a rooted phone, will I have access to the Google App store?

Thanks again.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Apr 8, 2016)

romeroom said:


> I decided to take some responsibility and look online on how to root my Avant, though any advice from you is really welcomed and preferred.
> 
> Two more questions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes and yes

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## der_cobester (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys, just switched to the last AOKP build from cm11, and the xposed in ap repo does not work.  Any ideas?

EDIT:  Nevermind I'm going back to stock and rooted.

Sent from my SM-G386T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HeadWingnut (Apr 10, 2016)

I haven't found a rooting method for the Avant that doesn't involve Debugging under Developer Options and a PC or Mac because booting into download mode to root the Avant requires tether.

If there's someone out there who hasn't figured it out yet, open your Developer Options in Settings and ensure that you have the tethering provision, which is part of the stock ROM.  It's in the App Manager and they're alphabetized.  To get your Developer Options, press your "Build Number" in "About" in your settings seven times.

I know it sounds like a lot of fooey, but I've had the Avant I'm holding now rooted once and I'm just about to root it again because I paid for the phone and I pay my bill, so I will have the right to say what I can and can't do with it.

After you run a backup, debug, and tether your Avant, boot into download mode by pressing and holding the power button, the home button, and the volume down key.  When it starts back up and you see the warning, don't back down because you're almost there!  Hit the volume up key while keeping the power button and home button pressed and about twenty minutes later... Voila!  Root access.... But you didn't hear it from me.

Now go be free, my Young Apprentices and may the Schwarts be with you!


----------



## Blu8 (Apr 10, 2016)

That is a lot of "fooey" though, get the device drivers installed and boot into download mode, that's it. No need to tether just to have Odin mode working....


----------



## rsa2226 (Apr 13, 2016)

Will the rooting method (using ODIN to flash root) still work if I'm on Baseband version G386TUVU1AOH3?


----------



## Blu8 (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEnekaign (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been running this rom for a while now with almost no bugs. 

Anyways, I have a qquestion. Every time it boots I have a little message saying the kernal is not enforcing, but otherwise it runs perfectly. Is there anything that would get rid of that error?


----------



## games906 (Apr 23, 2016)

TheEnekaign said:


> I've been running this rom for a while now with almost no bugs.
> 
> Anyways, I have a qquestion. Every time it boots I have a little message saying the kernal is not enforcing, but otherwise it runs perfectly. Is there anything that would get rid of that error?

Click to collapse



Nope. Just happens as it's a custom rom and kernel


Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan1314 (Apr 30, 2016)

Has anyone tried the lastest rom on a G386W? Would it work?


----------



## 5ex (May 25, 2016)

yes G386W 
kernel 3.4.0-2988301 any working rom out there?


----------



## dustdu2017 (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find Knox remover for avant stock rooted ROM?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## games906 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm slick salty that I got the at&t s5 (unlocked) but it's not even rootable due to the locked lollipop bootloader?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




dustdu2017 said:


> Anyone know where I can find Knox remover for avant stock rooted ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


http://androidforums.com/index.php?posts/6782144

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJP (Jun 8, 2016)

Well guess thst's it. This phone has reached the end of it's life cycle. Couldn't even release Lolipop on it. Now It is time for an upgrade. Overall, it is a good phone. But the support has ceased. Farewell.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrw4 (Jun 8, 2016)

can anybody send a new link to aokp 4.4.4 for avant or cm? all the links ive found are broken.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Jun 8, 2016)

DroidJP said:


> Well guess thst's it. This phone has reached the end of it's life cycle. Couldn't even release Lolipop on it. Now It is time for an upgrade. Overall, it is a good phone. But the support has ceased. Farewell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Been dead for a while.. I went with a n6 no longer have to deal with the manufacturers b* thats the last time ill ever buy a samsung

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## games906 (Jun 8, 2016)

DroidJP said:


> Well guess thst's it. This phone has reached the end of it's life cycle. Couldn't even release Lolipop on it. Now It is time for an upgrade. Overall, it is a good phone. But the support has ceased. Farewell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Go over to Android Forums

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 06nono2015 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi,
http://androidforums.com/forums/root-samsung-galaxy-avant.2793/

rooting section


----------



## DroidJP (Jun 16, 2016)

Farewell Avant. It has been retired and replaced by Samsung Galaxy J7.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadZiontist (Jun 18, 2016)

@D-FUSE

Thank you sir for making the phone twice as valuable (imo)! Without your development on it, it would have still been nice, but I'm really glad to have been introduced to AOKP, which made the phone event better. 

The only custom ROMs I've run, are CM and AOKP. I greatly prefer AOKP (R.I.P.), and would love to see it ported to the Nvidia Shield Portable, and JXD S192 Singularity (buying one in a few days). I'm relatively new to Android (only been using the OS for about a year and a half). I'm not sure if there'd be a better choice of custom ROM for the two gaming droids, but based off my experience with the stock ROM on the NSP, and AOKP on the Avant...I'd be thrilled to be able to be able to run the Kangling's Unicorn Bytes on my gaming portables. 

Anyways, the Avant was a great phone. Especially considering its price. Its Achilles Heel was its pathetic screen quality, but after running a couple of the right screen calibration apps, it looks a LOT better.

For anybody still using the phone: for much better screen quality I recommend:

*Lots of options; More "hands-on" calibration process; Screen can be calibrated to look pretty amazing:*
*DS Display Expert Pro*
by *Droidsail*

*Either/And*

*One button push calibration; Takes seconds; Screen quality looks twice as good afterwards (imo):*
*Display Calibration Pro* or *Quick TuneUp Pro* (calibrates multiple different aspects) by *RedPi Apps*

*There are free/lite versions of all 3 apps on GP.*


----------



## GoddessRee (Jul 25, 2016)

*Need help with carrier unlock*

I have a T-mobile Avant that I would like to use my Metro PCS sim card with. The device unlock app does not work, refers me to Tmobile Customer Care. & they do not care, I have not been able to get any help from them. I am not arguing with them anymore. I am rooted, can install any custom roms if needed. Please tell me that I can bypass this somehow before I go crazy. Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## DMedina559 (Jul 25, 2016)

GoddessRee said:


> I have a T-mobile Avant that I would like to use my Metro PCS sim card with. The device unlock app does not work, refers me to Tmobile Customer Care. & they do not care, I have not been able to get any help from them. I am not arguing with them anymore. I am rooted, can install any custom roms if needed. Please tell me that I can bypass this somehow before I go crazy. Thank you in advance for any help

Click to collapse



T-Mobile phones should be able work with metro pcs sim cards no problem without any modding/hacking/unlocking?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoddessRee (Jul 25, 2016)

DMedina559 said:


> T-Mobile phones should be able work with metro pcs sim cards no problem without any modding/hacking/unlocking?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, T-mobile has a carrier lock


----------



## brainbone (Aug 3, 2016)

GoddessRee said:


> No, T-mobile has a carrier lock

Click to collapse



You should be able to flash your T-Mobile AVant with a Metro PCS avant ROM.  I did the reverse to use a MetroPCS Avant on T-Mobile.

You'll need to download an original Metro PCS Rom for the Avant, and then use Odin to flash it.

Instructions and links on this page may work, but I've never used them:
https://blog.unlockbase.com/update-samsung-sm-g386t-with-metropcs-firmware/


----------



## treypop (Aug 13, 2016)

..


----------



## MadZiontist (Aug 18, 2016)

Is it just me, or is there no button to move apps to the SD card? I gave the phone to my wife awhile ago, and my daughter is using it as well, and they're running out of space all the time. I don't recall that option ever being missing before?! I know there's apps that can move to external, without needing to do it from Settings/Apps. One is called Force2SD, but it often fails. I recall using another one that worked A LOT better, but can't remember what it's called. 

Does anybody have any insight as to what's up with the move to SD option being absent?


----------



## tyson170 (Aug 21, 2016)

Any apps that are capable of running from the SD card can be moved from the Application Manager. You can take it a step further and try using Link2SD with a partitioned SD card.


----------



## D-FUSE (Aug 12, 2014)

*THE AOKP FROM 6-6-15 I NEVER RELEASED *
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62933436&postcount=2372



Link to NK3 newest firmware on sammobile http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/39984/G386TUVU1ANK3_G386TTMB1ANK3_TMB.zip 
best practices for flashing this rom:  give thanks to: @cragains  (post #666)
please do a back up in twrp no matter what. Since there isn't a 100% stock rom that has wifi calling working. If you don't do a back up and want to have a 100% stock rom again you'll have to to flash the firmware to do so. 
1.Factory reset (you dont have to but I always do)
2.Put in Download Mode
3.Flash ANK3 firmware via Odin
4.DL Mode again
5.Flash Root via Odin
6.DL Mode once more
7.Flash TWRP via Odin
8.Boot into TWRP factory reset (no need to wipe internal storage)


12/13/2014 UPDATE: We have a TWRP recovery!!  follow this link: http://androidforums.com/threads/twrp-2-8-1-0-afyonltetmo.887861/   and please thank shabbypenguin.

10/28 UPDATE:  We have Root !!!  
Please if you just joined the thread be polite and read through the pages before asking questions that have been asked and answered several times in the thread, this is good forum manners. 

Instructions: 
1. Go to website: autoroot.chainfire.eu
2. Download package for SM-G386T (donate to be a community member)
3. Unzip it. 
4. Open Odin3-v.07 on computer
5. Turn off phone. 
6. Hold Down Vol, Home, and Power, simultaneously. 
7. Press Up Vol to accept
8. Connect phone to computer via USB
9. Confirm that the message in Odin says "Added"
10. Check box for PDA and click on PDA, to select the file "CF-Auto-Root...." that is in the unzipped folder
11. Click Start
12. It'll restart the phone on its own. Odin should say "Pass!" on the upper left. 
13. When phone on, download Root Check and run it to confirm that its been rooted.

 Thank you all for keeping the thread going and being perseverant at getting a root solution, a custom recovery and a custom Rom. I will keep an eye on the thread and put updates here on the begining to make it easier for everyone. :good::good:

____________________________________________

I got the galaxy Avant two days ago from Tmobile.So far I am very happy and impressed, I compared the screen with the S5 side by side, the Z1s, the HTC one M8, the I phone 5s and the LG G2 and I must say that for not being HD it is impressive. at full brightness both the s5 and the Avant with the exact same web page open both screens displayed the exact same content even though the Avant fonts were a bit smaller, however the background white was whiter on the Avant and a bit more yellowish on the S5, then all other phones I compared had whiter whites in the background but the content was very different some showing more and some showing less content ( I can recall which is which.. sorry). 

Please share your reviews on the new phone, I think it has impressive specs for a mid range at such a low price. I got mine from T carrier at only $120 with their summer special. With 1.5 Ram, 1.2 quad-core snapdragon 400, 16 GB internal memory plus external micro Sd for up to 64 additional Gb, kit kat 4.4.2 right off the bat plus an unlock app,and full 4G LTE capability  this phone has potential for some major development. the camera even only a 5 megapixel takes very decent photos and has nice features like panoramic, shot and sound, sport mode, and a couple more..

By the way... Does anyone know how to root the new Galaxy Avant? 

So.. let's talk about this phone and see how good it is and how much better it can become. Thanks.



theemaster said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's not user error.. it's not willing to be patient.. or just ****ty programming.. "whathaveyou?"
> 
> Anyway since my phone came back from the "no phone calls" dead.. _I'll just wait it out._.. or play with the settings until it's fixed..
> ...

Click to collapse



Total user error just call them and tell them you were playing with network setting because you have no clue what you're doing and they will walk you through it to fix it. Easy is that. You're phone isn't bricked because you messed with network settings 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTC053013 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Can it be unlocked?*

I got one from my dad it's his old phone from T-Mobile.  But thy won't unlock it without paying the bill so I was wondering if there is a why to unlock it so I can use it on at&t s network?


----------



## BTC053013 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm wanting to know the same thing or find an unlocked stock rom my sister screwed me on unlocking thru the app.  I really love this phone and know you can do it but has anyone unlocked it or has a unlocked stock rom.  Cause I need this phone unlocked.  I've been using a Samsung j1 and it's giving me problems


----------



## The Smith (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey, has anyone been experiencing poor echo cancellation on D-FUSE's AOKP rom?

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




BTC053013 said:


> I got one from my dad it's his old phone from T-Mobile.  But thy won't unlock it without paying the bill so I was wondering if there is a why to unlock it so I can use it on at&t s network?

Click to collapse



I have searched extensively for an unlock method and I ended up buying a remote unlock on ebay for a few dollars.


----------



## josh2020glacier (Jan 16, 2017)

I wish we had more ROMs at least stable. I still run my avant cynogenmod of coarse. it does all I need it to just wish we had something new and stable. O well I guess!


----------



## BTC053013 (Jan 16, 2017)

Mines still locked to tmobile with every rom i put on im fixing to say f it and sell the dang thing even though i love it


----------



## D-FUSE (Jan 17, 2017)

The Smith said:


> Hey, has anyone been experiencing poor echo cancellation on D-FUSE's AOKP rom?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was stupid. T-Mobile gives unlocked codes if the device was on them for 3 months

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## BTC053013 (Jan 17, 2017)

Not if the bill is 600+


----------



## D-FUSE (Jan 17, 2017)

BTC053013 said:


> Not if the bill is 600+

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you don't pay your bills! 

Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk


----------



## BTC053013 (Jan 17, 2017)

I have no control over my sisters contract and and could care less after all the crap she put me through so that is not my bill i just care about the phone


D-FUSE said:


> I'm sorry you don't pay your bills!
> 
> Sent from my draconis using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## LAQ25 (Jan 27, 2017)

josh2020glacier said:


> I wish we had more ROMs at least stable. I still run my avant cynogenmod of coarse. it does all I need it to just wish we had something new and stable. O well I guess!

Click to collapse



do you happen to have a link to the CM ROM download?


----------



## Mallos31 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Unlock this thing!*

Has there been any luck SIM unlocking this thing yet? It's driving me nuts not being able to use it. I was with WalMart Family Mobile and because I'm not anymore they seem not to want to help me.


----------



## vladsanders (Mar 5, 2017)

*Unlocking ?*

Tell me, there is a unlocking russian sim or are preparing firmware with odin?
Not where I can not find:crying:


----------



## josh2020glacier (Mar 13, 2017)

LAQ25 said:


> do you happen to have a link to the CM ROM download?

Click to collapse



Just google it. Or search back like around 10 pages


----------



## vprasad1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Anybody running G386TUVU1AQD2 4.4.2 that was released back in May this year? Any noteworthy features or is it just a security update? Available on SamMobile


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Jan 25, 2018)

*Roms*

What are the best Roms in this thread and what are the links for them?
Also are any of them compatible with the newest version of the OS, AQA1? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alberhasky (Jul 9, 2019)

*Rom*



D-FUSE said:


> The AOKP from 6-6-15 I never released
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347819912

Click to collapse




Thank you very much!! I know this is old but I just flashed it into my old Avant and gave it to my little daughter, it runs way better than that stock **** lol


----------



## OuijaElite (Feb 17, 2020)

*Possible SIM unlock method found*

So playing around with things as I do, I might have found a way to sim unlock the g386t on stock, rooted.
I have one last part to try, that will tell me if it works, or not, I just need to figure out how to go about accessing it. I've not seen this, but it might be known by now.
Don't know if this is still needed for some people, or if the method might help in other areas. I am not a dev. I have no clue.
If I can try this and it works, I'll post findings. Just need to figure out obtaining this last part.


----------



## OuijaElite (Feb 21, 2020)

Abit of an update**
So I  able to replicate the network unlock code entry that pops up, which is good,cuzni wadnt sure if it was a one-off error or not. But every time, I was able to get the code entry to pop up.  Image will be attached of code entry popup, and device info, rooted stock TMO firmware. NOT**METRO**

NOW, anyone know a code distributor wiing to donate a code(s) to see if this works? Final step. Fingers-Crossed

Thanks!  IF someone can or would like to donate a code, pls shoot me a PM or email. Does anyone know or can verify if anyone has been able to pull the code entry on TMO fw yet?


----------



## James Lucas (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello, I have an old Samsung Galaxy Core 386W and I was wondering if it's possible to update from Android 4.4.2. to 5.0 (or higher)?


----------

